# ELSPOCK84 PAINT TOPIC



## elspock84

Merrry christmas to ME!!!! I got my own topic now!! Since my BOO (bigshod) didn't get me one :tears:


----------



## hi_ryder

dam i want my own topic too now biter...


----------



## DETONATER

:naughty: :naughty:


----------



## Guest

MAY YOU AND YOUR FAMILY HAVE A MERRY CHRISTMAS & A HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## caddyryder10

to the top...merry christmas....


----------



## cutebratt04

Merry Christmas Elspock! Post some Pics!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 25 2010, 11:38 AM~19417695
> *Merry Christmas Elspock! Post some Pics!!! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


You too post up pics :naughty:


----------



## DETONATER

Sup ELSPOCK, I know you painted while you've been off.. come on pics..


----------



## lilmikew86

damn id thought there would be pics :uh:


----------



## lesstime




----------



## lesstime




----------



## 801Rider




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 27 2010, 01:11 AM~19428913
> *Sup ELSPOCK, I know you painted while you've been off.. come on pics..
> *


 :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: did no painting at all. we got hit wit 10in of snow in 4 hrs saturday night. so i went plowing from 4am til 2pm sunday :happysad: . only pics and videos i took this weekend where of snow :biggrin: 





























my moms dog didnt like the snow 




















heres a before and after of a house i do


----------



## DETONATER

Daaaaaaaaaaaauuuuuuummm! son..!


----------



## lesstime

post to get another storm tonight then its on your way


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Dec 27 2010, 12:44 PM~19431026
> *post to get another storm tonight then its on your way
> *


that will miss us. gonna be in da upper 40s on thursday and friday :happysad:


----------



## lesstime

that mean there will be yayo in the air?????


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 27 2010, 12:43 PM~19431017
> *Daaaaaaaaaaaauuuuuuummm! son..!
> *


no shit i cleaned my driveway and da empty house next to me 3 times in 1hr 







driving around town trying to find an open gas station


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Dec 27 2010, 12:47 PM~19431054
> *that mean there will be yayo in the air?????
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## lesstime

:biggrin: :wow: :biggrin: cant wait


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 27 2010, 10:49 AM~19431072
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


are you contracted by the city or something?


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 27 2010, 12:52 PM~19431109
> *are you contracted by the city or something?
> *


naw got my own residential accounts. got about 30 driveways i do plus the napa store i work at . :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 27 2010, 11:55 AM~19431130
> *naw got my own residential accounts. got about 30 driveways i do plus the napa store i work at .  :biggrin:
> *


it bring ok money????


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Dec 27 2010, 12:57 PM~19431141
> *it bring ok money????
> *


 :yes: :yes: if it snows of course :happysad:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 27 2010, 12:01 PM~19431173
> *:yes:  :yes: if it snows of course  :happysad:
> *


hahahaha funnie 
how was x mas ???
get anything???


----------



## Catalyzed

Post more pics homie!  









Oh and chinga tu madre :wow:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Dec 27 2010, 01:04 PM~19431186
> *hahahaha funnie
> how was x mas ???
> get anything???
> *


yup bo jackson jersey, cubs coat, cologne, money, 2 more paint guns, and 50$ itunes card from the inlaws :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 27 2010, 12:09 PM~19431219
> *yup bo jackson jersey, , cologne, money, 2 more paint guns, and 50$ itunes card from the inlaws  :biggrin:
> *


sweet more then i, i must have been bad this year  


post more pic of stuff you painted :wow:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Dec 27 2010, 01:06 PM~19431196
> *Post more pics homie!
> Oh and chinga tu madre :wow:
> *


qvo!!!!!!! where u been nukka! 


















*TU CHINGA TU PUTA MADRE CULERO!!! :wow: *


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Dec 27 2010, 01:11 PM~19431235
> *sweet more then i, i must have been bad this year
> post more pic of stuff you painted :wow:
> *


im getting the pics now. :biggrin:


----------



## Catalyzed

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 27 2010, 02:11 PM~19431236
> *qvo!!!!!!! where u been nukka!
> TU CHINGA TU PUTA MADRE CULERO!!!  :wow:
> *


Been puttin' in some work so I can be koo like you and make my own topic :happysad: 

Glad to see all is well bro, keep doing your thing... the frames looking good!


----------



## elspock84

most of my pics are bikes since thats my addiction


did this for my brother in 02 thats his kid. pics of his bike in a bit.


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Dec 27 2010, 01:14 PM~19431259
> *Been puttin' in some work so I can be koo like you and make my own topic :happysad:
> 
> Glad to see all is well bro, keep doing your thing... the frames looking good!
> *


cool at least u busy. :biggrin: thanks for the compliment. :happysad:


----------



## elspock84

my oldest nephews bike 

sealer









3 coats of base


















got some mini gold flake mixed up. cant really see it in the pic. 


























last 2 coats of clear


----------



## elspock84

my other nephews bike (mini me)

sealer


















black base


















now some hok mini fireball flake


----------



## elspock84

SOME PICS IN THE SUN


----------



## elspock84

my homies bike that was stolen from my garage in october   

sealer

















3 coats of red


















some red flake and gold pearl (cant see it need some sun)



















3 coats of clear


















some pics in the sun


----------



## elspock84

my other nephews pixie that i sold


----------



## elspock84

some charity work i did for some kids from da neighborhood. 

sealer










some purple base










some flake










you really cant see da flake in the pic but it pops really nice in the sun


----------



## elspock84

sealer









silver base









some flake


----------



## elspock84

tried to do some patterns on this bike. 


















3 coats of candy. its not a dark deep candy. but it made it look better than before. 


















some clear made it shine a bit more


----------



## elspock84

then i had to add my touch to it. I FLAKED DA SHIT OUTTA OF IT :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84

looks like a flake factory in my garage tonight


----------



## Catalyzed

*How about progress pics of the caddy?* :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

lil tiger orange base gold ultra mini flake and candy rootbeer.


----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84

got to do the new delivery truck for work


----------



## elspock84

LIL KILLER FRAME 
black base copper pearl :wow:


----------



## elspock84




----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Dec 27 2010, 11:46 AM~19431496-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is a laser color right?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@Dec 17 2010, 07:03 PM~19356608
> *ok so heres da bike frame i did today since i was bored at home  :biggrin:
> 
> 1975 schwinn jr frame black base and micro yellow laser flake. thi s fucking flake is insane! flops to 4 diffrent colors. da pics or the video dont do it any justice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84




----------



## pi4short

damn bro you a bike painting sum bish.... nice work.. :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Dec 27 2010, 01:58 PM~19431598
> *damn bro you a bike painting sum bish.... nice work.. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: thanks bro. its a bad addiction with bikes i have. i need to step up and do some cars :wow:


----------



## pi4short

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 27 2010, 12:59 PM~19431606
> *:biggrin:  thanks bro. its a bad addiction with bikes i have. i need to step up and do some cars  :wow:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 27 2010, 01:54 PM~19431565
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


quedo chingon me gusta :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 25 2010, 01:01 AM~19416571
> *Merrry christmas to ME!!!! I got my own topic now!! Since my BOO (bigshod) didn't get me one :tears:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 27 2010, 01:15 PM~19432176
> *:uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :biggrin: 

Sup Boo..


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 27 2010, 03:15 PM~19432176
> *:uh:
> *


i wanted one too and i felt left out


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 27 2010, 01:17 PM~19432190
> *:roflmao:  :biggrin:
> 
> Sup Boo..
> *


Don't encourage the fucker :wow:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 27 2010, 01:17 PM~19432194
> *i wanted one too and i felt left out
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 27 2010, 01:23 PM~19432239
> *Don't encourage the fucker :wow:
> *


 :| :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 27 2010, 03:23 PM~19432239
> *Don't encourage the fucker :wow:
> *


***** dont act like u dont like this dick :boink:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 27 2010, 01:26 PM~19432270
> *:|  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 27 2010, 01:28 PM~19432284
> ****** dont act like u dont like this dick  :boink:
> *


I just said don't encourage u never said that :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 27 2010, 03:29 PM~19432292
> *I just said don't encourage u never said that :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: wahahahah motherfucker you made me spit out my coke :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 27 2010, 01:35 PM~19432340
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: wahahahah motherfucker you made me spit out my coke  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## King61




----------



## louies90

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 27 2010, 01:59 PM~19431606
> *:biggrin:  thanks bro. its a bad addiction with bikes i have. i need to step up and do some cars  :wow:
> *


 :uh: to bad yous to much of a bitch!





























:0


----------



## louies90

a lot of gheyness going on in here.. :ugh: 

jus sayin..


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Dec 27 2010, 04:35 PM~19432755
> *:uh: to bad yous to much of a bitch!
> :0
> *


 :uh: :uh: im tellin momma :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Dec 27 2010, 04:36 PM~19432758
> *a lot of gheyness going on in here.. :ugh:
> 
> jus sayin..
> *


want some i can have bigshod hook u up :boink: :boink:


----------



## louies90

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 27 2010, 04:57 PM~19432896
> *:uh:  :uh:  im tellin momma :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


  tell her and you can say goodbye to your g.i. joes bitch!


----------



## louies90

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 27 2010, 05:01 PM~19432932
> *want some i can have bigshod hook u up :boink:  :boink:
> *


:naughty: is he hawt?


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 27 2010, 03:01 PM~19432932
> *want some i can have bigshod hook u up :boink:  :boink:
> *


 :wow: :burn:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Dec 27 2010, 05:21 PM~19433070
> * tell her and you can say goodbye to your g.i. joes bitch!
> *


 :wow:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Dec 27 2010, 05:22 PM~19433084
> *:naughty: is he hawt?
> *


:naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Dec 27 2010, 12:58 PM~19431598
> *damn bro you a bike painting sum bish.... nice work.. :biggrin:
> *


lol


----------



## louies90

only fairies like flake.. 












jus sayin.. no ****..


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Dec 27 2010, 05:52 PM~19433303
> *only fairies like flake..
> jus sayin.. no ****..
> *


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 27 2010, 05:23 PM~19433910
> *
> *


that why u sprinkle it all over urself :0


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 27 2010, 07:33 PM~19433981
> *that why u sprinkle it all over urself :0
> *


cause u like it


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 27 2010, 06:04 PM~19434250
> *cause u like it
> *


i never see it cause its dark :wow:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 27 2010, 08:19 PM~19434362
> *i never see it cause its dark :wow:
> *


quoted for troof :happysad:


----------



## cutebratt04

You Guys Are Crazy Lol! :cheesy: :biggrin:  :wave:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 27 2010, 11:20 PM~19436198
> *You Guys Are Crazy Lol! :cheesy:  :biggrin:    :wave:
> *


You want some :naughty: :boink: big shod is not da jealous type :naughty:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 27 2010, 10:28 PM~19436958
> *You want some :naughty: :boink: big shod is not da jealous type :naughty:
> *


 :happysad: morning


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 28 2010, 09:14 AM~19438699
> *:happysad: morning
> *


 :wave: :wave: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## elspock84

*All the colors will be stocked in MICRO. Silvers are available in all sizes. Larger sizes are available in colors upon request and full payment.*


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 28 2010, 07:45 AM~19438812
> *:wave:  :wave:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


 :drama:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Dec 27 2010, 10:58 AM~19430682
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



rainbow flake on pink? :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 28 2010, 10:13 AM~19438961
> *rainbow flake on pink? :cheesy:
> *


and some red pearl u really cant see only in da sun


----------



## 63RIVI

Nice work Homie!!! Also like that Cubs flag and sign!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 28 2010, 09:21 AM~19439018
> *and some red pearl u really cant see only in da sun
> *



sweet


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 28 2010, 10:26 AM~19439048
> *sweet
> *


its actually pink rose by hok but my niece broke some pearl i had and it fell in


----------



## bigshod

:uh:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 28 2010, 11:13 AM~19439306
> *:uh:
> *


hey what u wearing :wow:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 28 2010, 09:20 AM~19439354
> *hey what u wearing  :wow:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :sprint:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 28 2010, 11:24 AM~19439386
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :sprint:
> *


 :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## elspock84

my welding helmet i did that i since retired since its so purrty. gold base, a shit load of gold flake, did a simple pattern on the side of the helmet, and then 3 coats of caribean candy. then i shipped it out to da homie sic713 to stripe it and leaf it for me. ***** got down.


----------



## louies90

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 28 2010, 11:58 AM~19439626
> *my welding helmet i did that i since retired since its so purrty. gold base, a shit load of gold flake, did a simple pattern on the side of the helmet, and  then 3 coats of caribean candy. then i shipped it out to da homie sic713 to stripe it and leaf it for me. ***** got down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: still ghey looking..


----------



## DETONATER

elspock84,Dec 28 2010, 09:58 AM~19439626]
my welding helmet i did that i since retired since its so purrty. gold base, a shit load of gold flake, did a simple pattern on the side of the helmet, and then 3 coats of caribean candy. then i shipped it out to da homie sic713 to stripe it and leaf it for me. ***** got down. 























































Looks bad ass.. Well you can ship it to me.. :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 28 2010, 12:59 PM~19440125
> *Looks bad ass.. Well you can ship it to me.. :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: its sitting on a mantle in my bedroom :biggrin:


----------



## louies90

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 28 2010, 01:10 PM~19440209
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono: its sitting on a mantle in my bedroom  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: omgshca!


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Dec 28 2010, 01:44 PM~19440421
> *:uh: omgshca!
> *


not right now :happysad:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 28 2010, 11:47 AM~19440448
> *not right now  :happysad:
> *


then when  :happysad:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 28 2010, 01:55 PM~19440511
> *then when   :happysad:
> *


my neck hurt today maybe tomorrow


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 28 2010, 11:56 AM~19440523
> *my neck hurt today maybe tomorrow
> *


 :rimshot: be back gotta put anotha coat of primer


----------



## porky79

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Dec 27 2010, 01:40 PM~19431447
> *How about progress pics of the caddy? :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 28 2010, 02:04 PM~19440579
> *:rimshot: be back gotta put anotha coat of primer
> *


pics or it didnt happen :uh:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 28 2010, 12:20 PM~19440689
> *pics or it didnt happen  :uh:
> *


maybe mark or sum of the other guys i sent to will show u  ....i sent it to ur phone didnt u get....or wait i dont have # ask brat for the pics :biggrin: :0


----------



## playboi13

elspock.. i believe those are the nicest pairof tata's ive ever seen.. who'sever they are.


----------



## louies90

> _Originally posted by playboi13_@Dec 28 2010, 02:24 PM~19440715
> *elspock.. i believe those are the nicest pairof tata's ive ever seen.. who'sever they are.
> *


those are his tits..


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Dec 28 2010, 03:02 PM~19440975
> *those are his tits..
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Dec 28 2010, 01:02 PM~19440975
> *those are his tits..
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## playboi13

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 28 2010, 02:12 PM~19441033
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Ddammn.. u lucky bastard...my girl gots an ass to die for, but not the chichi's


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## cutebratt04

:wave:


----------



## bigshod




----------



## elspock84

:boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## bigshod

:uh:


----------



## caddyryder10

:biggrin:


----------



## louies90

> _Originally posted by playboi13_@Dec 28 2010, 04:27 PM~19441629
> *Ddammn.. u lucky bastard...my girl gots an ass to die for, but not the chichi's
> *


pics motherfukker! pics!


----------



## elspock84

got some flake i need gone way to much that im not using. the lavender flake is .15 everything else is .08 and the orange one is made by bling. ill take 50 obo shipped. will take trades.


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 29 2010, 10:40 PM~19454572
> *got some flake i need gone way to much that im not using. the lavender flake is .15 everything else is .08 and the orange one is made by bling. ill take 50 obo shipped. will take trades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



trades huuuuuh :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 30 2010, 12:03 AM~19454883
> *trades huuuuuh  :cheesy:
> *


 :yes: :yes: what u got? got any old schwinns????


----------



## elspock84

a lil side job i had this month. pulled it out on friday to take care of some shit and it got snowed in :happysad:


----------



## elspock84

lil side job i did this summer. it was a landscape truck all i had to do was walk in and spray for 300 bucks


----------



## lilmikew86

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 29 2010, 10:40 PM~19454572
> *got some flake i need gone way to much that im not using. the lavender flake is .15 everything else is .08 and the orange one is made by bling. ill take 50 obo shipped. will take trades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hmm i might need to get this off u :biggrin: u take 40 shipped??


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 29 2010, 11:40 PM~19454572
> *got some flake i need gone way to much that im not using. the lavender flake is .15 everything else is .08 and the orange one is made by bling. ill take 50 obo shipped. will take trades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sold!!


----------



## elspock84

PAYPAL: [email protected]


----------



## DETONATER

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

Hi Elspock! :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 30 2010, 06:24 PM~19460963
> *Hi Elspock! :cheesy:
> *


Hello there :boink:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 30 2010, 05:00 PM~19461190
> *Hello there :boink:
> *


  hi


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Dec 30 2010, 07:00 PM~19461190-->
> 
> 
> 
> Hello there :boink:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigshod_@Dec 30 2010, 09:18 PM~19462415
> * hi
> *


He was talking to me Shod lol :tongue:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 30 2010, 07:20 PM~19462443
> *:wave:
> He was talking to me Shod lol  :tongue:
> *


he's my bitch...ur my woman :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 30 2010, 09:23 PM~19462484
> *he's my bitch...ur my woman :biggrin:
> *


Lmao! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 30 2010, 07:23 PM~19462484
> *he's my bitch...ur my woman :biggrin:
> *


AND ALL OF YOU ARE MY HOE'S GET TO WORK! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: JK!


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 30 2010, 09:25 PM~19462520
> *AND ALL OF YOU ARE MY HOE'S GET TO WORK!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: JK!
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: Except Me I'm a Bratt Lol!


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 30 2010, 07:27 PM~19462548
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: Except Me I'm a Bratt Lol!
> *


*Ya but you have to wear your shirt at every show... *  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 30 2010, 09:31 PM~19462611
> *Ya but you have to wear your shirt at every show...   :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I will Don't worry I just got to find someone to go with me to Shows lol! :happysad:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 30 2010, 08:31 PM~19462611
> *Ya but you have to wear your shirt at every show...   :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsdown: 
HELL YEAH WAY TO PROMOTE!!! GOOD LOOKING OUT BRAT...


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 30 2010, 07:36 PM~19462669
> *I will Don't worry I just got to find someone to go with me to Shows lol! :happysad:
> *


I can always send more shirts for your girls..


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 30 2010, 09:50 PM~19462856
> *I can always send more shirts for your girls..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Um I don't have any girl friends not any outside of work anyways lol and they're Not into Car Shows or things of that sort lol


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Dec 30 2010, 09:18 PM~19462415-->
> 
> 
> 
> hi
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> bitch ***** i wasnt talking to you
> 
> but either way hey sweet cheeks :boink: :boink: :boink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2010, 09:20 PM~19462443
> *:wave:
> He was talking to me Shod lol  :tongue:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok attention whore :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2010, 09:23 PM~19462484
> *he's my bitch...ur my woman :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whoa whoa whoa bitch ass nukka!!! im lady
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no wait what :burn:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2010, 09:25 PM~19462518
> *Lmao! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wtf u laughin at heffa  he mine back the fuck up
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DETONATER_@Dec 30 2010, 09:25 PM~19462520
> *AND ALL OF YOU ARE MY HOE'S GET TO WORK!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: JK!
> *


yes big daddy :naughty:


----------



## DETONATER

Whats good with ya spock..? Ready to hit the reset button.. :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 31 2010, 12:13 AM~19464413
> *Whats good with ya spock..? Ready to hit the reset button..  :biggrin:
> *


Man just got done making some tamales for tomorrow :ugh: ready to get all fucked up :wow: man I need to paint!!! All these damn party's got me to occupied. But monday its on!!!


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 30 2010, 11:23 PM~19464899
> *Man just got done making some tamales for tomorrow :ugh:  ready to get all fucked up :wow:  man I need to paint!!! All these damn party's got me to occupied. But monday its on!!!
> *


Shit! Save me some ! ! :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 31 2010, 02:01 AM~19465104
> *Shit! Save me some ! !  :biggrin:
> *


How much flake can I get for a dz tamales :wow:


----------



## hi_ryder

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 31 2010, 01:31 PM~19462611
> *Ya but you have to wear your shirt at every show...   :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thread hijacker :uh:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Dec 31 2010, 08:15 AM~19465722
> *thread hijacker  :uh:
> 
> *


fuckin attention whore :uh: id be ok wit it if she posted da nudes but she dont even wanna pm them to me


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 31 2010, 06:26 AM~19465766
> *fuckin attention whore  :uh:  id be ok wit it if she posted da nudes but she dont even wanna pm them to me
> *


because u dont ask nicely :happysad:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 31 2010, 09:07 AM~19465958
> *because u dont ask nicely :happysad:
> 
> *


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 31 2010, 07:33 AM~19466102
> *
> *


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 31 2010, 09:42 AM~19466155
> *
> *


what u wearing :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 31 2010, 07:51 AM~19466216
> *what u wearing  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


socks and a glove :happysad:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 31 2010, 09:53 AM~19466232
> *socks and a glove :happysad:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :rubbing crotch area:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 31 2010, 07:57 AM~19466254
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :rubbing crotch area:
> *


 :drama:


----------



## pi4short

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 31 2010, 08:53 AM~19466232
> *socks and a glove :happysad:
> *


the Michael Jackson glove you bought on Ebay..?


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 31 2010, 07:53 AM~19466232
> *socks and a glove :happysad:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 31 2010, 10:32 AM~19466423
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


***** dipped his glove in some showstopper to make it bling :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 31 2010, 08:35 AM~19466439
> ****** dipped his glove in some showstopper to make it bling  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 31 2010, 08:35 AM~19466439
> ****** dipped his glove in some showstopper to make my ass bling  :biggrin:
> *


 :burn:


----------



## elspock84

some work for next week :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

Are those a dime a dozen out there?


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 31 2010, 10:59 AM~19467818
> *some work for next week  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


u need to hook me up with sum of that green tape on counter :happysad:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 31 2010, 01:00 PM~19467827
> *Are those a dime a dozen out there?
> *


I wish they where :uh: lot of money and hustling to get these frames especially the 2 first frames since there 16in frames da back frame them are a bit cheaper I got about 5 coming to me in da next 3 weeks


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Dec 31 2010, 11:14 AM~19467974-->
> 
> 
> 
> u need to hook me up with sum of that green tape on counter :happysad:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> meee tooooo! :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@Dec 31 2010, 11:31 AM~19468113
> *I wish they where :uh: lot of money and hustling to get these frames especially the 2 first frames since there 16in frames da back frame them are a bit cheaper I got about 5 coming to me in da next 3 weeks
> *


Well go ahead and sprinkle your magic on them, FLAKE them bishes out!


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 31 2010, 11:37 AM~19468148
> *meee tooooo!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 31 2010, 11:41 AM~19468173
> *
> *


I know how to share Nukkka! :wow:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 31 2010, 11:43 AM~19468187
> *I know how to share Nukkka!  :wow:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 31 2010, 01:37 PM~19468148
> *meee tooooo!  :biggrin:
> 
> Well go ahead and sprinkle your magic on them, FLAKE them bishes out!
> *


Oh and u know this  2 frames are gonna get some sheet metal work done to them first than I'll flake them da fuck out :wow: :wow:


----------



## hi_ryder

its close spock 10 shod 9... :ugh: better catch up shod


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Dec 31 2010, 02:45 PM~19469534
> *its close spock 10 shod 9...  :ugh: better catch up shod
> *


 :thumbsup: :sprint:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 31 2010, 04:49 PM~19469566
> *:thumbsup:  :sprint:
> *


I win :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 31 2010, 02:58 PM~19469648
> *I win :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 31 2010, 04:59 PM~19469661
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 31 2010, 04:27 PM~19470220
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: u a foo :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 31 2010, 06:38 PM~19470294
> *:roflmao: u a foo :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


wahahaha!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: hey bro be safe wish u and urs a happy new yr!!


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 31 2010, 04:45 PM~19470320
> *wahahaha!!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  hey bro be safe wish u and urs a happy new yr!!
> *


  why u leaving me :tears:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 31 2010, 06:55 PM~19470378
> * why u leaving me :tears:
> *


im not i was lookin for some pics to post in da ot :wow:


----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84

another frame i did 3 months ago.


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 31 2010, 05:03 PM~19470418
> *another frame i did 3 months ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dat's dat rose copper pink...


----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84




----------



## DETONATER

elspock84,Dec 31 2010, 05:05 PM~19470428]



































[/quote]
That is a bad ass color.. :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

looking good bro what you doing


----------



## elspock84

> elspock84,Dec 31 2010, 05:05 PM~19470428]


That is a bad ass color.. :biggrin:
[/quote]
Sassy green pearl, wit a lil ultra micro mini gold and some ice pearl


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Dec 31 2010, 07:16 PM~19470485
> *looking good bro what you doing
> *


Getting ready for the party tonight


----------



## elspock84

Wohooooo page 11 nukkas!!!!! :machinegun: :boink:


----------



## lesstime

be safe
TIPSY TOW
Don't drink and drive- and don't ride with anybody who does.
Tipsy Tow offered by AAA: You Don't have to be a AAA member, from 6pm-6am on new years eve/day they will take your drunk self and your car home for FREE. Save this number... 1-800-222-4357.


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Dec 31 2010, 07:35 PM~19470616
> *be safe
> TIPSY TOW
> Don't drink and drive- and don't ride with anybody who does.
> Tipsy Tow offered by AAA: You Don't have to be a AAA member, from 6pm-6am on new years eve/day they will take your drunk self and your car home for FREE. Save this number... 1-800-222-4357.
> *


I'm gonna party at da crib  so no driving


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 31 2010, 07:12 PM~19470918
> *I'm gonna party at da crib  so no driving
> *


smart thinking cuz them cops whould come after the mexican 1st lol what is the wife taxting you she keepd laughing


----------



## cutebratt04

Happy New Year Elspock!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 31 2010, 08:41 PM~19471112
> *Happy New Year Elspock!!! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


Thank you same to you brat! My new yrs resolution is to get you to pm me some nudes :wow: :boink: :boink:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 31 2010, 08:46 PM~19471141
> *Thank you same to you brat! My new yrs resolution is to get you to pm me some nudes :wow: :boink: :boink:
> *


Well I can tell you already that's gunna be your New Year's Resolution for a Long Time Coming Lmao! :cheesy: :biggrin:  :roflmao:


----------



## lesstime

Sorry I put my CRAPPY parts on your NICE paint!!!! but she loves it.


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 31 2010, 08:49 PM~19471164
> *Well I can tell you already that's gunna be you New Year's Resolution for a Long Time Coming Lmao! :cheesy:  :biggrin:    :roflmao:
> *


Awww man :tears:


----------



## lesstime




----------



## elspock84

Happy new year fam


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 31 2010, 11:19 PM~19472698
> *Happy new year fam
> *


 :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## danny chawps

HAPPY NEW YEARS FOO :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

happy new years Duck :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

Give me a call tomorrow 1/2/11


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 1 2011, 10:38 PM~19479397
> *Give me a call tomorrow 1/2/11
> *


x2 :ugh:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 2 2011, 01:17 AM~19479610
> *x2 :ugh:
> *


ok :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 1 2011, 11:22 PM~19479641
> *ok  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


call me right now ..im ready :happysad: :drama:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 2 2011, 01:32 AM~19479707
> *call me right now ..im ready :happysad:  :drama:
> *


im ready to. im in my golf course underwears (they have 18 holes) and some tube socks.


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 2 2011, 12:22 AM~19479641
> *ok  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


gigdygigdyyeah


----------



## hi_ryder

daughter dosent deserve hand grips? you sicken me...


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 1 2011, 11:41 PM~19479775
> *im ready to. im in my golf course underwears (they have 18 holes) and some tube socks.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 2 2011, 11:00 AM~19480820
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:h5:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Jan 2 2011, 01:59 AM~19480046
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daughter dosent deserve hand grips? you sicken me...
> *


lol yes she does they have not came in the mail yet i got the white ones rom ebay and am looking for the sissy bat


----------



## cutebratt04

:wave:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 2 2011, 01:46 PM~19482865
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: :h5: :boink:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 2 2011, 05:39 PM~19483802
> *:wave:  :h5:  :boink:
> *


:angry: back the fuck off she was saying hi to me :twak:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 2 2011, 05:00 PM~19484431
> *:angry: back the fuck off she was saying hi to me :twak:
> *


 :dunno: was she.....or was she waving bye to u and hellllo to me


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 2 2011, 07:03 PM~19484456
> *:dunno: was she.....or was she waving bye to u and hellllo to me
> *


:squint: u win this battle but I'll win da draws :squint:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Jan 2 2011, 05:39 PM~19483802-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:  :h5:  :boink:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2011, 07:00 PM~19484431
> *:angry: back the fuck off she was saying hi to me :twak:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2011, 07:03 PM~19484456
> *:dunno: was she.....or was she waving bye to u and hellllo to me
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@Jan 2 2011, 07:10 PM~19484538
> *:squint: u win this battle but I'll win da draws :squint:
> *


Lmao! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lesstime

got some thing for you spock go crazy on it it will be in the box i send


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 2 2011, 08:37 PM~19485299
> *got some thing for you spock  go crazy on it it will be in the box i send
> *


:scrutinize:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 2 2011, 06:37 PM~19485299
> *got some thing for you spock  go crazy on it it will be in the box i send
> *


  <------- spock waiting at mailbox :cheesy:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 2 2011, 08:59 PM~19486174
> *  <------- spock waiting at mailbox :cheesy:
> *


 :wow: :uh: 
lol been there done that lol ended


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 2 2011, 09:59 PM~19486174
> *  <------- spock waiting at mailbox :cheesy:
> *


:squint: smc :naughty:


----------



## lilmikew86

wut up homie


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Jan 3 2011, 12:45 AM~19488048
> *wut up homie
> *


wassup brother. should have ur flake today :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 2 2011, 08:18 PM~19485712
> *:scrutinize:
> *


whats good in the hood ????


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 3 2011, 12:24 PM~19490201
> *whats good in the hood ????
> *


same ol same ol :happysad:


----------



## lesstime

got the list and ill hit you back and let you know when done


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 3 2011, 05:52 PM~19492576
> *got the list and ill hit you back and let you know when done
> *


Ok cool


----------



## lilmikew86

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 3 2011, 08:24 AM~19489291
> *wassup brother. should have ur flake today  :biggrin:
> *


yup got it to day thanks homie now i gotta buy sum more clear :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Jan 3 2011, 09:11 PM~19494738
> *yup got it to day thanks homie now i gotta buy sum more clear :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## elspock84

*All the colors will be stocked in MICRO. Silvers are available in all sizes. Larger sizes are available in colors upon request and full payment.*


----------



## lesstime

damn had to hunt for your page whats up with that


----------



## elspock84

work in progress. im thinking a shitload of showstopper and then a few coats of candy teal


----------



## DETONATER

wud it dew spock, from painter to welder :biggrin:


----------



## pi4short

:biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 4 2011, 11:20 PM~19506864
> *wud it dew spock, from painter to welder  :biggrin:
> *


i fabricate and paint brother. now i need to learn how to lay patterns :happysad:


----------



## elspock84

heres another bike that will get painted this week also might add some kokaine to da clear for a lil extra pop


----------



## elspock84

got da chainguard for the hollywood cleaned up.


----------



## DETONATER

:wow: Oven cleaner.. :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 5 2011, 12:09 PM~19510310
> *:wow:  Oven cleaner.. :biggrin:
> *


:no: :no: :no: aviator striper in spray can  . still gonna sandblast it and then sand it at home


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 5 2011, 10:15 AM~19510361
> *:no:  :no:  :no:  aviator striper in spray can   . still gonna sandblast it and then sand it at home
> *


:0 You have to clean the metal goot to make sure its all off, so you get no reactions..?

still gonna sandblast it and then sand it at home "never mind" :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 5 2011, 12:17 PM~19510377
> *:0 You have to clean the metal goot to make sure its all off, so you get no reactions..?
> 
> still gonna sandblast it and then sand it at home "never mind"  :biggrin:
> *


i always wash off the stirper wit some dish soap and then sand it wit some 220


----------



## bigshod

Hi


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 5 2011, 12:50 PM~19510630
> *Hi
> *


    where in da fuck u been bish!! u cheating on me nukka!!    


























:boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: hello sunshine :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

got me self a lil late xmas present. these will be good enough for doing just bikes. not bad for 75 bucks


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 5 2011, 11:10 AM~19510788
> *got me self a lil late xmas present. these will be good enough for doing just bikes. not bad for 75 bucks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


$60 shipped :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 5 2011, 05:18 PM~19512926
> *$60 shipped :cheesy:
> *


yeah ok sure its in da mail along wit my phone # :uh:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 5 2011, 03:37 PM~19513115
> *yeah ok sure its in da mail along wit my phone #  :uh:
> *


keep the # send the gun  ur on backburner :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 5 2011, 07:02 PM~19513921
> *keep the # send the gun   ur on backburner :cheesy:
> *


Fuck u!


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 5 2011, 05:14 PM~19514040
> *Fuck u!
> *


 :drama:


----------



## elspock84

did some more work on the hollywood. had to heat that bitch up to tear it apart. 





























also laid some fiberglass on the pixie


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 5 2011, 08:26 PM~19514935
> *:drama:
> *


 :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 5 2011, 10:39 PM~19516592
> *did some more work on the hollywood. had to heat that bitch up to tear it apart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also laid some fiberglass on the pixie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Eww what kinda Fiberglass is that? Looks More like J B Weld lol! :happysad:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 5 2011, 11:45 PM~19517445
> *Eww what kinda Fiberglass is that? Looks More like J B Weld lol! :happysad:
> *


fiber strand good for strength :biggrin:


----------



## BIGSPOOK

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 5 2011, 01:10 PM~19510788
> *got me self a lil late xmas present. these will be good enough for doing just bikes. not bad for 75 bucks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how do they spray? or have u used them yet?


----------



## DETONATER

elspock84,Jan 5 2011, 11:10 AM~19510788]
got me self a lil late xmas present. these will be good enough for doing just bikes. not bad for 75 bucks 








[/quote]

:0 Nice!


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Jan 6 2011, 12:36 AM~19517966
> *how do they spray? or have u used them yet?
> *


nukka did u not read?? it says a late xmas present :twak: :twak: :twak: so no i havent tested them yet. :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: 






































hey u wanna :boink: :boink: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## elspock84

> elspock84,Jan 5 2011, 11:10 AM~19510788]
> got me self a lil late xmas present. these will be good enough for doing just bikes. not bad for 75 bucks


 :0 Nice!
[/quote]
:biggrin:


----------



## BIGSPOOK

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 6 2011, 12:56 AM~19518147
> *nukka did u not read?? it says a late xmas present  :twak:  :twak:  :twak: so no i havent tested them yet.  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> hey u wanna  :boink:  :boink:  :naughty:  :naughty:
> *


so they are a late xmas gift...... u aklyke u can't spray in the winter. been nice the last few days.







































and no.....i don't like the chubbys.


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Jan 6 2011, 12:58 AM~19518177
> *so they are a late xmas gift...... u aklyke u can't spray in the winter. been nice the last few days.
> and no.....i don't like the chubbys.
> *


i just got them today fucktard!!! ive been spraying dis winter nukka . i got 2 kerosene heaters :biggrin: 

hey fucker fat bitches need love too!!  :happysad: 


















































wait what :banghead: :banghead: :burn: :burn:


----------



## BIGSPOOK

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 6 2011, 01:01 AM~19518195
> *i just got them today fucktard!!! ive been spraying dis winter nukka . i got 2 kerosene heaters  :biggrin:
> 
> hey fucker fat bitches need love too!!    :happysad:
> wait what  :banghead:  :banghead:  :burn:  :burn:
> *


 :biggrin: 


i see those at the paint shop i go to and always wonder about them. right now i'm using a campbell hausfeld for color and clear and a harbor freight special for primer. looking to upgrade soon.


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 5 2011, 12:10 PM~19510788
> *got me self a lil late xmas present. these will be good enough for doing just bikes. not bad for 75 bucks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:  :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Jan 6 2011, 01:03 AM~19518206
> *:biggrin:
> i see those at the paint shop i go to and always wonder about them. right now i'm using a campbell hausfeld for color and clear and a harbor freight special for primer. looking to upgrade soon.
> *


for what i do they are gonna be perfect i think. just bikes and a few side jobs that are mostly work trucks and not show cars. 

louie and my lady also got me these 2 guns made by sharpe. its there DIY line so they not that expensive. i like them ive had like 3 of them over the past 4yrs. work great. let me know i can hook u up if u want. i get them through work all the time.


----------



## BIGSPOOK

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 6 2011, 01:14 AM~19518277
> *for what i do they are gonna be perfect i think.  just bikes and a few side jobs that are mostly work trucks and not show cars.
> 
> louie and my lady also got me these 2 guns made by sharpe. its there DIY line so they not that expensive. i like them ive had like 3 of them over the past 4yrs.  work great. let me know i can hook u up if u want. i get them through work all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pm me a price and i'll more then likely get one at the first picnic of the year.


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Jan 6 2011, 01:16 AM~19518291
> *pm me a price and i'll more then likely get one at the first picnic of the year.
> *


in da finex line these are the more expensive ones. they also make a cheaper line. they are just top feed and hvlp. ill get u some prices tomorrow at work then ill pm u. what sizes u thinking??


----------



## BIGSPOOK

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 6 2011, 01:18 AM~19518308
> *in da finex line these are the more expensive ones. they also make a cheaper line. they are just top feed and hvlp. ill get u some prices tomorrow at work then ill pm u. what sizes u thinking??
> *


1.4 used to it don't wanna change now


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Jan 6 2011, 01:26 AM~19518373
> *1.4  used to it don't wanna change now
> *


even for primers???? u need to move up to 1.7 for primer easier to spray


----------



## BIGSPOOK

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 6 2011, 01:27 AM~19518386
> *even for primers???? u need to move up to 1.7 for primer easier to spray
> *


even for primers but i do get clogs sometimes. u r probably right.  

so yeah if u can get me a price for the 1.4 and a 1.7 and pm them to me. any clue on the first picnic yet, theres nothing in the chicago shows and events yet


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Jan 6 2011, 01:30 AM~19518404
> *even for primers but i do get clogs sometimes. u r probably right.
> 
> so yeah if u can get me a price for the 1.4 and a 1.7 and pm them to me. any clue on the first picnic yet, theres nothing in the chicago shows and events yet
> *


It don't need to be a picnic we can MEAT half way. :naughty:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 6 2011, 12:01 AM~19518572
> *It don't need to be a picnic we can MEAT half way. :naughty:
> *


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 6 2011, 10:12 AM~19520014
> *
> *


you can CUM too :wow: :wow: :wow: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 6 2011, 08:49 AM~19520244
> *you can CUM too  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 6 2011, 10:59 AM~19520315
> *:wow:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 6 2011, 10:59 AM~19520315
> *:wow:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Jan 6 2011, 09:03 AM~19520345-->
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@Jan 6 2011, 09:15 AM~19520450
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


X2 :wow:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 6 2011, 11:52 AM~19520774
> *X2 :wow:
> *


fucking layitlow server!!


----------



## elspock84

got da frame stripped. had to use paint stripper since its to big for our media blaster


----------



## bigshod




----------



## elspock84

i know its not classifieds but if any one intrested i got these frames for sale. 
100 for both shipped or 60 each shipped.


----------



## bigshod

:uh:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 7 2011, 12:26 AM~19527806
> *:uh:
> *


 :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 6 2011, 10:34 PM~19527883
> *:boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


 :sprint:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 7 2011, 12:47 AM~19527991
> *:sprint:
> *


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 6 2011, 10:48 PM~19528000
> *
> *


wut arent u wearing besides my kak as a headband :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 7 2011, 12:50 AM~19528013
> *wut arent u wearing besides my kak as a headband :cheesy:
> *


ummm im wearing my ladies thong :wow: lil snug but i made it work :happysad:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 6 2011, 11:02 PM~19528101
> *ummm im wearing my ladies thong  :wow: lil snug but i made it work  :happysad:
> *


hey does it say sparkle efx like mine :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 7 2011, 01:15 AM~19528188
> *hey does it say sparkle efx like mine :cheesy:
> *


awww thats fucked up!!!!


MARK U ON SOME BULLSHIT!!!! GOT THIS ***** HIS THONG!! I CAME UP WIT DA IDEA AND I AINT GET SHIT!!!!


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 6 2011, 11:19 PM~19528216
> *awww thats fucked up!!!!
> MARK U ON SOME BULLSHIT!!!! GOT THIS ***** HIS THONG!! I CAME UP WIT DA IDEA AND I AINT GET SHIT!!!!
> *


What! You know that fool was all up his thong using finger paints.. :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 7 2011, 01:28 AM~19528266
> *What! You know that fool was all up his thong using finger paints..  :biggrin:
> *


Wwahahahahahahahahahah!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84

more work just came in wit da fedex truck :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 7 2011, 09:45 AM~19529992
> *more work  just came in wit da fedex truck :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HEY SPOCK THANKS FOR THE LAUGH BRO... I REALLY APPRECIATE IT RIGHT NOW... THANK YOU...


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 7 2011, 11:57 AM~19530439
> *HEY SPOCK THANKS FOR THE LAUGH BRO... I REALLY APPRECIATE IT RIGHT NOW... THANK YOU...
> *


hey bro sometimes laughing is da best medicine for everything bro. i dont care if i have to make fun of myself if someone around me is sad i make them laugh :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 7 2011, 11:37 AM~19530780
> *hey bro sometimes laughing is da best medicine for everything bro. i dont care if i have to make fun of myself if someone around me is sad i make them laugh  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I'M A SISTA NOT A BROTHER... LMAO... THANKS FOR THE LAUGH AGAIN... I AM CHINO'S WIFE LIZ... I AM THE ONE WHO CHATS, HE IS BUSY IN THE BACK OF THE SHOP...  :biggrin: :biggrin: HOPE WE STILL COOL... LOL...


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 7 2011, 02:26 PM~19531757
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I'M A SISTA NOT A BROTHER... LMAO... THANKS FOR THE LAUGH AGAIN... I AM CHINO'S WIFE LIZ... I AM THE ONE WHO CHATS, HE IS BUSY IN THE BACK OF THE SHOP...   :biggrin:  :biggrin: HOPE WE STILL COOL... LOL...
> *


i knew that :happysad: we all good :h5: :h5:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 7 2011, 01:34 PM~19531816
> *i knew that  :happysad:  we all good  :h5:  :h5:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :h5: :h5:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 7 2011, 02:50 PM~19531967
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


ill just call u comadre from now on :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 7 2011, 02:01 PM~19532078
> *ill just call u comadre from now on  :biggrin:
> *


COOL... MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT COMPADRE... TALK TO YOU LATER...


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 7 2011, 03:28 PM~19532370
> *COOL... MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT COMPADRE... TALK TO YOU LATER...
> *


     later comadre


----------



## elspock84

got some frames cleaned up today


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 7 2011, 04:48 PM~19533636
> *got some frames cleaned up today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PRETTY COOL BIKES COMPA... WELL WE ARE GETTING READY TO HEAD HOME HOPE YOU HAVE A WONDERFUL WEEKEND THANKS FOR THE LAUGHS... CON MUCHO RESPECTO... LOL... I THINK I SPELLED IT RIGHT??? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER+Jan 6 2011, 11:28 PM~19528266-->
> 
> 
> 
> What! You know that fool was all up his thong using finger paints..  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@Jan 6 2011, 11:46 PM~19528324
> *Wwahahahahahahahahahah!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


 :|


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 7 2011, 09:03 PM~19535337
> *:|
> *


Hello snookums :naughty:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 7 2011, 08:37 PM~19535055
> *PRETTY COOL BIKES COMPA... WELL WE ARE GETTING READY TO HEAD HOME HOPE YOU HAVE A WONDERFUL WEEKEND THANKS FOR THE LAUGHS... CON MUCHO RESPECTO... LOL... I THINK I SPELLED IT RIGHT??? :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


Orale take care comadre :wave:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 7 2011, 07:23 PM~19535555
> *Orale take care comadre :wave:
> *


i will :wave: 
























































wuh :ugh:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Jan 7 2011, 08:12 PM~19535428-->
> 
> 
> 
> Hello snookums :naughty:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigshod_@Jan 7 2011, 09:15 PM~19536074
> *i will :wave:
> wuh :ugh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: NEVER A DULL MOMENT WITH YOU 2...


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 7 2011, 10:15 PM~19536074
> *i will :wave:
> wuh :ugh:
> *


Wasn't talking too u nukka :twak:


----------



## SIK_9D1

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 7 2011, 03:48 PM~19533636
> *got some frames cleaned up today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Jan 8 2011, 12:28 AM~19537166
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 7 2011, 08:35 PM~19536273
> *Wasn't talking too u nukka :twak:
> *


U don't know that... I think u were !! Denial is a bitch and a river :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 8 2011, 02:47 AM~19537985
> *U don't know that... I think u were !! Denial is a bitch and a river  :cheesy:
> *


 :angry:  :angry:  :angry:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Jan 7 2011, 09:35 PM~19536273-->
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't talking too u nukka :twak:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2011, 01:47 AM~19537985
> *U don't know that... I think u were !! Denial is a bitch and a river  :cheesy:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@Jan 8 2011, 02:18 AM~19538073
> *:angry:    :angry:    :angry:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: GOOD MORNING COMPA, I AM GONNA GO BACK TO HIBERNATING WON'T BE UP TILL ABOUT NOON OR 1PM??? SO TALK TO YOU LATER, HOPE YOU ARE HAVING A PRODUCTFUL DAY... ALRATOS...


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 8 2011, 01:18 AM~19538073
> *:angry:    :angry:    :angry:
> *


----------



## louies90

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 7 2011, 08:37 PM~19535055
> *PRETTY COOL BIKES COMPA... WELL WE ARE GETTING READY TO HEAD HOME HOPE YOU HAVE A WONDERFUL WEEKEND THANKS FOR THE LAUGHS... CON MUCHO RESPECTO... LOL... I THINK I SPELLED IT RIGHT??? :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


  it dont matter.. este guey dont know how to write in spanich! :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jan 8 2011, 12:53 PM~19540077
> * it dont matter.. este guey dont know how to write in spanich! :cheesy:
> *


Chinga tu madre!!! Is that right? :dunno:


----------



## cutebratt04

:wave:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 8 2011, 01:42 PM~19540411
> *:wave:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## elspock84

sprayed 2 good coat white base. now da kokaine can not be seen in da pics im uploading video and u can barely see it. so da pics and da video do it no justice at all!! 








































http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1101/19007.JPG[/img

[MEDIA=youtube]uQ05ZUVi850[/MEDIA]


----------



## elspock84

here are da rims that i painted for da homie sik9d1. black base yellow laser i also recleared da chaingaurd to bury da flake a lil more 

rims painted wit yellow laser. these are goin wit da yellow laser frame i did 3 weeks ago.


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 8 2011, 01:43 PM~19540878
> *sprayed 2 good coat white base.  now da kokaine can not be seen in da pics im uploading video and u can barely see it. so da pics and da video do it no justice at all!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man that looks so sick can what til its done it will clown all the others thanks bro


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Jan 8 2011, 12:32 PM~19540356-->
> 
> 
> 
> Chinga tu madre!!! Is that right? :dunno:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OMG. THAT RIGHT THERE WAS LIKE WHATCHING BOXING, YOU KNOW WHEN A BROTHER TAKES A SHOT, AND THEN GETS IT IN THE CHIN, AND DOWN FOR THE COUNT??? AT FIRT I WAS LIKE OOOOOO :0 NOW I AM LIKE THIS :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: NO DISRESPECT TO THE OTHER BROTHER COMPA BUT YOU GAVE HIM THE 123... DAAAAAAAAAAMMMM... SORRY BRO. BUT HE GOT YOU REAL GOOD WITH THAT ONE SPELLING WAS JUST RIGHT...HAHAHAHAHA
> 
> 
> DAMN TRUST WHEN I TELL YOU I UNDERSTAND WHAT YOU MEAN ABOUT THE PICS. NOT DOING A FLAKED OUT JOB JUSTICE, I GET THAT ALL THE TIME, BUT TRUST COMPA, I CAN TELL WITH THE FIRST PICS. THAT SHIT IS ON SHINE... BLING, BLING FOR REAL... REAL NIIIIICE!!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@Jan 8 2011, 01:44 PM~19540882
> *here are da rims that i painted for da homie sik9d1. black base yellow laser i also recleared da chaingaurd to bury da flake a lil more
> 
> rims painted wit yellow laser. these are goin wit da yellow laser frame i did 3 weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CHINO AND I LOVE IT WHEN A PRODUCT GIVES YOU MORE THAN YOU EXPECT, NOW I AM WONDERING IF THE OTHER LAZER COLORS DO THE SAME AS THE YELLOW DID OVER BLACK... THAT SHIT IS SUPER  KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK BRO... OOOPS (COMPA) :biggrin:


----------



## clutch1

Oh man that kokaine is awesomeeee, looks like new fallen snow.


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by clutch1_@Jan 8 2011, 04:11 PM~19541796
> *Oh man that kokaine is awesomeeee, looks like new fallen snow.
> *


WHAT HE SAID TIMES 2... LOL...  VERY AWSOME...


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 8 2011, 04:46 PM~19541655
> *OMG. THAT RIGHT THERE WAS LIKE WHATCHING BOXING, YOU KNOW WHEN A BROTHER TAKES A SHOT, AND THEN GETS IT IN THE CHIN, AND DOWN FOR THE COUNT??? AT FIRT I WAS LIKE OOOOOO :0 NOW I AM LIKE THIS  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: NO DISRESPECT TO THE OTHER BROTHER COMPA BUT YOU GAVE HIM THE 123... DAAAAAAAAAAMMMM... SORRY BRO. BUT HE GOT YOU REAL GOOD WITH THAT ONE SPELLING WAS JUST RIGHT...HAHAHAHAHA
> DAMN TRUST WHEN I TELL YOU I UNDERSTAND WHAT YOU MEAN ABOUT THE PICS. NOT DOING A FLAKED OUT JOB JUSTICE, I GET THAT ALL THE TIME, BUT TRUST COMPA, I CAN TELL WITH THE FIRST PICS. THAT SHIT IS ON SHINE... BLING, BLING FOR REAL... REAL NIIIIICE!!!
> CHINO AND I LOVE IT WHEN A PRODUCT GIVES YOU MORE THAN YOU EXPECT, NOW I AM WONDERING IF THE OTHER LAZER COLORS DO THE SAME AS THE YELLOW DID OVER BLACK... THAT SHIT IS SUPER   KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK BRO... OOOPS (COMPA) :biggrin:
> *


hey wit me and my big brother its always a 1,2 ko either he wins or i win but its always like that :biggrin: 

yeah pics never do flake justice EVER!! 

the laser purple over black looks like a cobalt blue flake. in the next week im gonna be using orange, pink , and da green laser. heres da video of the purple laser.


----------



## elspock84

got my to do list for today done. 

heres da 62 schwinn hollywood this is for da homie furby. base color on this is dodge viper blue. than i sprayed it wit some canadian blue from da homie detonator.


----------



## elspock84

video up in about an hr fucking youtube is on some bullshit!


----------



## elspock84

heres da video of furbys bike


----------



## DETONATER

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: DETONATER, Dreamwork Customs
:wave: :h5: :biggrin: 

Spock's been getting down today..


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Jan 8 2011, 06:16 PM~19542537-->
> 
> 
> 
> hey wit me and my big brother its always a 1,2 ko either he wins or i win but its always like that  :biggrin:
> 
> yeah pics never do flake justice EVER!!
> 
> the laser purple over black looks like a cobalt blue flake. in the next week im gonna be using orange, pink , and da green laser.  heres da video of the purple laser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WOW... THAT IS A BEAUTIFUL BLUE... THAT LASER AINT NO JOKE, NOW I AM WONDERING WHAT IT WOULD DO OVER OTHER BASE COLORS, GONNA HAVE TO ASK MY CHINO TO DO SOME EXPERIMENTAL TEST PANELS... CUZ ME LIIIIKES...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@Jan 8 2011, 06:32 PM~19542639
> *got my to do list for today done.
> 
> heres da 62 schwinn hollywood this is for da homie furby. base color on this is dodge viper blue. than i sprayed it wit some canadian blue from da homie detonator.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I KNOW BY EXPERINCE THAT BIKE IS ALL BLING... DAMN CAMERAS, I TELL YA, THEY DO NO JUSTICE... AWSOME WORK SPOCK...


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 8 2011, 10:03 PM~19543947
> *WOW... THAT IS A BEAUTIFUL BLUE... THAT LASER AINT NO JOKE, NOW I AM WONDERING WHAT IT WOULD DO OVER OTHER BASE COLORS, GONNA HAVE TO ASK MY CHINO TO DO SOME EXPERIMENTAL TEST PANELS... CUZ ME LIIIIKES...
> I KNOW BY EXPERINCE THAT BIKE IS ALL BLING... DAMN CAMERAS, I TELL YA, THEY DO NO JUSTICE... AWSOME WORK SPOCK...
> *


yeah dem laser flakes are a trip im fucking loving them so far. 

i was gonna use da purple laser over that blue but it looked to purple. its like over black its blue and over blue its purple you knever know what ur gonna get wit this shit :biggrin: 

thanks for da compliment comadre :h5: :h5: :h5: im no where near da talent that chino has cause yaw doin some awesome work overthere :wow: might have to send yaw a frame so he can lay some patterns for me :wow:


----------



## SIK_9D1

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 8 2011, 12:44 PM~19540882
> *here are da rims that i painted for da homie sik9d1. black base yellow laser i also recleared da chaingaurd to bury da flake a lil more
> 
> rims painted wit yellow laser. these are goin wit da yellow laser frame i did 3 weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Oh ya Them Rims are gonna look Sik on that frame! :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Jan 8 2011, 11:34 PM~19544701
> *Oh ya Them Rims are gonna look Sik on that frame!  :thumbsup:
> *


 i recleared da chainguard also to make it smoother


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 8 2011, 09:47 PM~19544302
> *yeah dem laser flakes are a trip im fucking loving them so far.
> 
> i was gonna use da purple laser over that blue but it looked to purple. its like over black its blue and over blue its purple you knever know what ur gonna get wit this shit  :biggrin:
> 
> YOU KNOW THE SAME IS TRUE WITH ANY COLOR FLAKE... EXPERIMENT WITH THEM BRO... THEY ARE ALMOST LIKE CANDIES... SHOOT IT OVER DIFFERENT BASE, GET DIFFRENT EFFECT... I LOVE IT WHEN MY MAN STARTS EXPERIMENTING... BUT JUST FROM SEEING WHAT YOU HAVE SPRAYED WITH THEM LAZERS, I THINK THOSE ARE MY NEW FAV...
> 
> thanks for da compliment comadre  :h5:  :h5:  :h5: im no where near da talent that chino has cause yaw  doin some awesome work overthere  :wow: might have to send yaw a frame so he can lay some patterns for me  :wow:
> *


NO NEED TO THANK COMPA, I DON'T SAY SHIT JUST TO SAY IT, I MEAN WHAT I SAY AND SAY WHAT I MEAN... PEOPLE LIKE IT, FINE THEY DON'T (OH FUCKEN WELL) LMAO... TRUE STORY... MY BIGEST DEFECT IS NOT BEING ABLE TO SUGAR COAT SHIT... BUT I REALLY DO LIKE WHAT YOU ARE DOING... BUT I AM GREATFUL FOR THE THANKS, I ALSO THANK YOU FOR YOUR COMPLIMENT CHINO, TAKES SO MUCH PRIDE IN ALL HE DOES, WE HAVE 5 BLUE CARS WE HAVE RECENTLY DONE, AND NOT ONE LOOKS LIKE THE OTHER, NOT KNOCKING OTHER PAINTERS, BUT IT GIVE US PRIDE THAT HE IS NOT USING SAME PATTERN DIFFERENT COLORS LIKE SOME OTHER BROTHERS DO... TO EACH THEIR OWN, I THINK THAT'S WHAT MAKES US STAND OUT A LIL... MY MAN IS A TRUE ARTIST, HE USE TO SLING INK, SO I ENCOURAGE HIM TO PICK UP THE AIRBRUSH, I WANT TO BUY HIM ENGRAVING TOOLS CUZ I KNOW HE WOULD BE ABLE TO DO SOME AWSOME STUFF WITH THAT BABY... AS FOR PATERNS ON A BIKE, HE DOES SOME GREAT WORK WITH THE MOLDED ONES... BUT I AM SURE WE WOULD BE ABLE TO MAKE IT HAPPEN.


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 8 2011, 11:42 PM~19544788
> *NO NEED TO THANK COMPA, I DON'T SAY SHIT JUST TO SAY IT, I MEAN WHAT I SAY AND SAY WHAT I MEAN... PEOPLE LIKE IT, FINE THEY DON'T (OH FUCKEN WELL) LMAO... TRUE STORY... MY BIGEST DEFECT IS NOT BEING ABLE TO SUGAR COAT SHIT... BUT I REALLY DO LIKE WHAT YOU ARE DOING... BUT I AM GREATFUL FOR THE THANKS, I ALSO THANK YOU FOR YOUR COMPLIMENT CHINO, TAKES SO MUCH PRIDE IN ALL HE DOES, WE HAVE 5 BLUE CARS WE HAVE RECENTLY DONE, AND NOT ONE LOOKS LIKE THE OTHER, NOT KNOCKING OTHER PAINTERS, BUT IT GIVE US PRIDE THAT HE IS NOT USING SAME PATTERN DIFFERENT COLORS LIKE SOME OTHER BROTHERS DO... TO EACH THEIR OWN, I THINK THAT'S WHAT MAKES US STAND OUT A LIL... MY MAN IS A TRUE ARTIST, HE USE TO SLING INK, SO I ENCOURAGE HIM TO PICK UP THE AIRBRUSH, I WANT TO BUY HIM ENGRAVING TOOLS CUZ I KNOW HE WOULD BE ABLE TO DO SOME AWSOME STUFF WITH THAT BABY... AS FOR PATERNS ON A BIKE, HE DOES SOME GREAT WORK WITH THE MOLDED ONES... BUT I AM SURE WE WOULD BE ABLE TO MAKE IT HAPPEN.
> *


 :h5: :h5: :h5: yeah i have an unfiltered mouth also im always blurtting out da truth :biggrin: but chino does some awesome work :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

:uh:


----------



## SIK_9D1

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 8 2011, 09:36 PM~19544724
> *i recleared da chainguard also to make it smoother
> *


Smooth as the tetas on a 18yr old Virgin? :nicoderm:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Jan 8 2011, 11:53 PM~19544921
> *Smooth as the tetas on a 18yr old Virgin?  :nicoderm:
> *


is there such thing??? :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 8 2011, 11:53 PM~19544916
> *:uh:
> *


hello sweet cheeks :wow:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 8 2011, 10:51 PM~19544901
> *:h5:  :h5:  :h5: yeah i have an unfiltered mouth also im always blurtting out da truth  :biggrin: but chino does some awesome work  :biggrin:
> *


HEY JUST A TIP WHEN USING FLAKES TRY MIXING, BUT MEASURE THE MIX SO THAT YOU CAN REMEMBER THE FORMULA IN CASE YOU LIKE IT... TRIAL AND ERROR IS WHAT CUSTOM IS ALL ABOUT, YOU DON'T HAVE TO WASTE TO MUCH MATERIAL, JUST SHOOT SMALL TEST SAMPLES... OH AND IF YOU ASK THIS LADY, THE TRUTH MAY HURT SOME, BUT IT DON'T STOP BEING THE TRUTH, BESIDES LIES ARE SINS, AND I ALREADY HAVE OTHER SINS I CAN'T BREAK DON'T NEED LYING BING ONE OF THEM...LOL...  FOR REALS...


----------



## SIK_9D1

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 8 2011, 10:02 PM~19544991
> *is there such thing???  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


U got me Cabron! :0


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 8 2011, 11:02 PM~19544991
> *is there such thing???  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :dunno: :dunno: IF THERE IS THAT WOULD BE WIFEY MATERIAL IF YOU ASK ME...LMAO...


----------



## SIK_9D1

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 8 2011, 10:02 PM~19544991
> *is there such thing???  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


But just to burst your Bubble! :biggrin: Yes they are out there. When i was in College i started Dating this Girl. And my dam Luck Yes she was a 21yr old Virgin and wanted to wait till she got married. She was My Girl through out College and because of her i actually graduated LOL. Well after we graduated she never herd from me again! Muajajaja!


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 9 2011, 12:05 AM~19545020
> *HEY JUST A TIP WHEN USING FLAKES TRY MIXING, BUT MEASURE THE MIX SO THAT YOU CAN REMEMBER THE FORMULA IN CASE YOU LIKE IT... TRIAL AND ERROR IS WHAT CUSTOM IS ALL ABOUT, YOU DON'T HAVE TO WASTE TO MUCH MATERIAL, JUST SHOOT SMALL TEST SAMPLES... OH AND IF YOU ASK THIS LADY, THE TRUTH MAY HURT SOME, BUT IT DON'T STOP BEING THE TRUTH, BESIDES LIES ARE SINS, AND I ALREADY HAVE OTHER SINS I CAN'T BREAK DON'T NEED LYING BING ONE OF THEM...LOL...  FOR REALS...
> *


measure???? whats that mean???? i just tip da jar and go ok and then go ok a lil more. :biggrin: 

sins???? what are those :happysad:


----------



## SIK_9D1

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 8 2011, 10:10 PM~19545063
> *measure???? whats that mean???? i just tip da jar and go ok and then go ok a lil more.  :biggrin:
> 
> sins???? what are those  :happysad:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Jan 9 2011, 12:09 AM~19545057
> *But just to burst your Bubble!  :biggrin:  Yes they are out there. When i was in College i started Dating this Girl. And my dam Luck Yes she was a 21yr old Virgin and wanted to wait till she got married. She was My Girl through out College and because of her i actually graduated LOL. Well after we graduated she never herd from me again! Muajajaja!
> *


 :wow: around here those are a like bigfoot there just a myth :happysad:


----------



## SIK_9D1

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 8 2011, 10:12 PM~19545081
> *:wow:  around here those are a like bigfoot there just a myth  :happysad:
> *


Lmao! She ended up moving like 2 Cities down from me! I think she was looking for me! LOL


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 9 2011, 12:06 AM~19545035
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :dunno:  :dunno: IF THERE IS THAT WOULD BE WIFEY MATERIAL IF YOU ASK ME...LMAO...
> *


hell yeah it would be but im 30 the last thing i want is to teach anyone anything :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: ill just stick to some sucias :wow:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Jan 9 2011, 12:13 AM~19545087
> *Lmao! She ended up moving like 2 Cities down from me! I think she was looking for me! LOL
> *


stalker :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1+Jan 8 2011, 11:09 PM~19545057-->
> 
> 
> 
> But just to burst your Bubble!  :biggrin:  Yes they are out there. When i was in College i started Dating this Girl. And my dam Luck Yes she was a 21yr old Virgin and wanted to wait till she got married. She was My Girl through out College and because of her i actually graduated LOL. Well after we graduated she never herd from me again! Muajajaja!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HAHAHAHA SO WHO TAUGHT WHO A LESSON??? JUST ASKING???
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@Jan 8 2011, 11:10 PM~19545063
> *measure???? whats that mean???? i just tip da jar and go ok and then go ok a lil more.  :biggrin:
> 
> sins???? what are those  :happysad:
> *





YOU TWO ARE TOO MUCH... I SWEAR... THANKS FOR THE LAUGHS COMPA, AND FRIEND, I'M GONNA START PICKING UP AND GET READY FOR TOMORROW... MAY YOU GUYS HAVE A GREAT NIGHT... Y CABRON TRATA LO QUE TE DIJE... IT WORKS FOR US, CHINO USE TO BE JUST LIKE YOU, THANK GOD HE HAS ME...


----------



## SIK_9D1

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 8 2011, 10:15 PM~19545105
> *HAHAHAHA SO WHO TAUGHT WHO A LESSON??? JUST ASKING???
> YOU TWO ARE TOO MUCH... I SWEAR... THANKS FOR THE LAUGHS COMPA, AND FRIEND, I'M GONNA START PICKING UP AND GET READY FOR TOMORROW... MAY YOU GUYS HAVE A GREAT NIGHT... Y CABRON TRATA LO QUE TE DIJE... IT WORKS FOR US, CHINO USE TO BE JUST LIKE YOU, THANK GOD HE HAS ME...
> *


I hear no Evil and See No Evil!
The Names Tony FYI!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 8 2011, 11:13 PM~19545094
> *hell yeah it would be but im 30 the last thing i want is to teach anyone anything  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead: ill just stick to some sucias  :wow:
> *


COCHINO... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: GOOD NIGHT GONNA DO MY ROUNDS AND HIT THE HAY AFTER I PICK UP... LATER COMPA...


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 9 2011, 12:15 AM~19545105
> *HAHAHAHA SO WHO TAUGHT WHO A LESSON??? JUST ASKING???
> YOU TWO ARE TOO MUCH... I SWEAR... THANKS FOR THE LAUGHS COMPA, AND FRIEND, I'M GONNA START PICKING UP AND GET READY FOR TOMORROW... MAY YOU GUYS HAVE A GREAT NIGHT... Y CABRON TRATA LO QUE TE DIJE... IT WORKS FOR US, CHINO USE TO BE JUST LIKE YOU, THANK GOD HE HAS ME...
> *


ta bueno comadre ill try it out a few times :happysad:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Jan 8 2011, 11:16 PM~19545113
> *I hear no Evil and See No Evil!
> The Names Tony FYI!
> *


NICE TO MEET YOU MR. TONY, I AM LIZ... HAVE A GOOD NIGHT BRO...


----------



## SIK_9D1

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 8 2011, 10:13 PM~19545094
> *hell yeah it would be but im 30 the last thing i want is to teach anyone anything  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead: ill just stick to some sucias  :wow:
> *


I used to love Them Sucias LOL. But now im 33 Married with 4 beutifull Children!


----------



## SIK_9D1

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 8 2011, 10:17 PM~19545124
> *NICE TO MEET YOU MR. TONY, I AM LIZ... HAVE A GOOD NIGHT BRO...
> *


Nice to meet You Liz. Have a Good Night!


----------



## SIK_9D1

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 8 2011, 10:13 PM~19545094
> *hell yeah it would be but im 30 the last thing i want is to teach anyone anything  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead: ill just stick to some sucias  :wow:
> *


I think you should be the first Official member of the Sucios Club! LOL :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 9 2011, 12:16 AM~19545114
> *COCHINO... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: GOOD NIGHT GONNA DO MY ROUNDS AND HIT THE HAY AFTER I PICK UP... LATER COMPA...
> *


puro pedo i got me a young white girl who has low standards and thinks im like a god :biggrin: pobrecita shes dumb but she has small hands and i likes that cause it makes me look bigger :wow:


----------



## SIK_9D1

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 8 2011, 10:22 PM~19545147
> *puro pedo i got me a young white girl who has low standards and thinks im like a god  :biggrin: pobrecita shes dumb but she has small hands and i likes that cause it makes me look bigger  :wow:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
A Pinche Vato you are to much!


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Jan 9 2011, 12:30 AM~19545217
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> A Pinche Vato you are to much!
> *


I know huh!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SIK_9D1

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 9 2011, 07:35 AM~19546537
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Qvo le Moco Loco!


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Jan 9 2011, 10:21 AM~19546709
> *Qvo le Moco Loco!
> *


nada my fucking shoulders are sore ass fuck today!!


----------



## SIK_9D1

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 9 2011, 08:35 AM~19546759
> *nada my fucking shoulders are sore ass fuck today!!
> *


Pues Stop Wacking it so hard! :0


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 8 2011, 02:38 PM~19540852
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


  :run: :tongue:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Jan 9 2011, 12:39 PM~19547464
> *Pues Stop Wacking it so hard!  :0
> *


Hey don't judge me bro its not easy wacking dis monster god gave me :happysad:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 9 2011, 01:33 PM~19547828
> *  :run:  :tongue:
> *


:squint: stop fighting it and just let it happen :squint:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 9 2011, 01:38 PM~19547849
> *Hey don't judge me bro its not easy wacking dis monster god gave me :happysad:
> *


 :twak: Then do this Lmao! :roflmao:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 9 2011, 01:42 PM~19547878
> *:squint: stop fighting it and just let it happen :squint:
> *


You're Funny!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 9 2011, 01:44 PM~19547888
> * :twak: Then do this Lmao! :roflmao:
> *


:wow: you want me to slap it on yo foehead! :wow: damn u like it rough huh :naughty:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 9 2011, 01:49 PM~19547921
> *:wow: you want me to slap it on yo foehead! :wow: damn u like it rough huh :naughty:
> *


Eww No I'll go get my Gun for you lol :happysad:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 9 2011, 01:54 PM~19547957
> *Eww No I'll go get my Gun for you lol :happysad:
> *


WTF naw I'm not fucking wit u! now u want me to pistol whip u too! Naw I'm not catching a case no way :nono:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 9 2011, 02:00 PM~19548014
> *WTF naw I'm not fucking wit u! now u want me to pistol whip u too! Naw I'm not catching a case no way :nono:
> *


Good lol omg that's all I had to do Lmao!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIK_9D1

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 9 2011, 11:38 AM~19547849
> *Hey don't judge me bro its not easy wacking dis monster god gave me :happysad:
> *


Ajajajajaj!!!


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 9 2011, 02:22 PM~19548176
> *Good lol omg that's all I had to do Lmao!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


You trivked me :squint:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HEY COMPA, I SWEAR YOU AND TONY ARE THE BOMB... PRETTY GOOD COMEDY RIGHT THERE... HOPE YOU ARE OFF TO A WONDERFUL SUNDAY... AND THANKS FOR THE LAUGHS...


----------



## SIK_9D1

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 9 2011, 01:09 PM~19548455
> *HEY COMPA, I SWEAR YOU AND TONY ARE THE BOMB... PRETTY GOOD COMEDY RIGHT THERE... HOPE YOU ARE OFF TO A WONDERFUL SUNDAY... AND THANKS FOR THE LAUGHS...
> *


Good day Liz Hope you are having a Good Sunday!


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 9 2011, 02:53 PM~19548356
> *You trivked me :squint:
> *


LMAO! Yes I Finally Gotcha Lol!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :tongue:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Jan 9 2011, 02:17 PM~19548505
> *Good day Liz Hope you are having a Good Sunday!
> *


GOOD DAY TONY... HOPE IT IS A GREAT ONE TOO... :biggrin: FOOTBALL SUNDAY SO IT HAS TO BE... RIGHT??? LOL... MY POOR CHINOS CULT GOT AXXED, NOW I CAN LAUGH CUZ HE AINT AROUND RIGHT NOW...LMAO... THAT'S THE SORE LOOOOSER IN ME TALKING CUZ MY COWBOYS FUCKED AROUND AND BUMPED THEY HEAD... LOL... CAN YOU TELL I AM STILL UPSET??? BUT AT LEAST NOW IT LOOKS LIKE THEY WILL HAVE SOME POTENTIAL FOR NEXT YEAR... OOO LOOK AT ME I DON'T EVEN KNOW IF YOU LIKE FOOTBALL, AND I AM BLAH BLAH BLAH YACKITY SMACKATTY...LMAO...THAT'S MY ADHD TALKING...WELL SEE YA LATER TONY AND SPOCK, GOT TO COOK A CALDITO DE POLLO... :biggrin:


----------



## SIK_9D1

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 9 2011, 01:52 PM~19548707
> *GOOD DAY TONY... HOPE IT IS A GREAT ONE TOO... :biggrin: FOOTBALL SUNDAY SO IT HAS TO BE... RIGHT??? LOL... MY POOR CHINOS CULT GOT AXXED, NOW I CAN LAUGH CUZ HE AINT AROUND RIGHT NOW...LMAO... THAT'S THE SORE LOOOOSER IN ME TALKING CUZ MY COWBOYS FUCKED AROUND AND BUMPED THEY HEAD... LOL... CAN YOU TELL I AM STILL UPSET??? BUT AT LEAST NOW IT LOOKS LIKE THEY WILL HAVE SOME POTENTIAL FOR NEXT YEAR... OOO LOOK AT ME I DON'T EVEN KNOW IF YOU LIKE FOOTBALL, AND I AM BLAH BLAH BLAH YACKITY SMACKATTY...LMAO...THAT'S MY ADHD TALKING...WELL SEE YA LATER TONY AND SPOCK, GOT TO COOK A CALDITO DE POLLO...  :biggrin:
> *


Oh ya dont trip here is my Counter in my garage!


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 9 2011, 03:09 PM~19548455
> *HEY COMPA, I SWEAR YOU AND TONY ARE THE BOMB... PRETTY GOOD COMEDY RIGHT THERE... HOPE YOU ARE OFF TO A WONDERFUL SUNDAY... AND THANKS FOR THE LAUGHS...
> *


Qvo comadre! You know im a payaso :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Jan 9 2011, 04:42 PM~19549015
> *Oh ya dont trip here is my Counter in my garage!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey Yeah How bout dem Cowboys! I didn't know Yall were Cowboy Fans out West lol :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 9 2011, 03:42 PM~19548657
> *LMAO! Yes I Finally Gotcha Lol!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :tongue:
> *


:squint: :squint:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Jan 9 2011, 04:42 PM~19549015
> *Oh ya dont trip here is my Counter in my garage!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Man fuck da cowboys! But my team flag aint da greatest either go cubs


----------



## SIK_9D1

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 9 2011, 02:59 PM~19549134
> *Man fuck da cowboys! But my team flag aint da greatest either go cubs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Arent you supposed to be working on my Sons Bike???? :biggrin:


----------



## SIK_9D1

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 9 2011, 02:50 PM~19549066
> *Hey Yeah How bout dem Cowboys! I didn't know Yall were Cowboy Fans out West lol :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


Oh ya!


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Jan 9 2011, 05:01 PM~19549149
> *Arent you supposed to be working on my Sons Bike????  :biggrin:
> *


No mames even god took a day off :angry:



Oh about da bike da other orange color is a whole lot closer than da citrus pearl. Il get u some pics tomorrow I forgot to bring it wit me today :happysad:


----------



## SIK_9D1

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 9 2011, 03:11 PM~19549225
> *No mames even god took a day off :angry:
> Oh about da bike da other orange color is a whole lot closer than da citrus pearl.  Il get u some pics tomorrow I forgot to bring it wit me today :happysad:
> *


Whats a Day Off? Im out here putting together a three pump BMH Set Up right Now! :happysad:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Jan 9 2011, 06:22 PM~19549655
> *Whats a Day Off? Im out here putting together a three pump BMH Set Up right Now!  :happysad:
> *


fuck that im watching da game and adding some more music to my ipod :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

good morning bro have a good monday


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1+Jan 9 2011, 03:42 PM~19549015-->
> 
> 
> 
> Oh ya dont trip here is my Counter in my garage!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OH HELL YEAH... ANOTHER FOOTBALL BROTHER...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2011, 03:49 PM~19549063
> *Qvo comadre! You know im a payaso :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YEAH, I AM GLAD YOU ARE, PEOPLE DO NEED LAUGHTER IN THEIR LIFES... SPECIALLY WHEN LIFE KICKS YOU AROUND LIKE A RAG DOLL... I'M GLAD I BUMPED INTO YOU COMPA...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2011, 03:50 PM~19549066
> *Hey Yeah How bout dem Cowboys! I didn't know Yall were Cowboy Fans out West lol :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OH HELL YEAH BRAT, THERE ARE MANY COWBOY FANS IN SOUTHERN CALIFORNIA... LOL... HAD TO THROW UP THE SOUTHSIDE... LOL... (SORRY IF IT OFFENDED ANYONE...) :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2011, 03:59 PM~19549134
> *Man fuck da cowboys! But my team flag aint da greatest either go cubs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WWWWWWWWHHHAAAAAT YOU SAY??? NOW WHY IT GOT TO BE LIKE THAT COMPA, CUBS IS A BASEBALL TEAM NO NEED TO HATE... HAHAHA
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SIK_9D1_@Jan 9 2011, 04:01 PM~19549149
> *Arent you supposed to be working on my Sons Bike????  :biggrin:
> *


YEAH WHAT HE SAID!!! LMAO...


----------



## SIK_9D1

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 10 2011, 09:39 AM~19555673
> *OH HELL YEAH... ANOTHER FOOTBALL BROTHER...
> YEAH, I AM GLAD YOU ARE, PEOPLE DO NEED LAUGHTER IN THEIR LIFES... SPECIALLY WHEN LIFE KICKS YOU AROUND LIKE A RAG DOLL... I'M GLAD I BUMPED INTO YOU COMPA...
> OH HELL YEAH BRAT, THERE ARE MANY COWBOY FANS IN SOUTHERN CALIFORNIA... LOL... HAD TO THROW UP THE SOUTHSIDE... LOL... (SORRY IF IT OFFENDED ANYONE...) :biggrin:
> WWWWWWWWHHHAAAAAT YOU SAY??? NOW WHY IT GOT TO BE LIKE THAT COMPA, CUBS IS A BASEBALL TEAM NO NEED TO HATE... HAHAHA
> YEAH WHAT HE SAID!!! LMAO...
> *


Good Morning Liz!

Simon ponte a Trabajar! :biggrin:


----------



## SIK_9D1

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 9 2011, 04:26 PM~19549677
> *fuck that im watching da game and adding some more music to my ipod  :biggrin:
> *


Good day Sir!


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 10 2011, 11:39 AM~19555673
> *OH HELL YEAH... ANOTHER FOOTBALL BROTHER...
> YEAH, I AM GLAD YOU ARE, PEOPLE DO NEED LAUGHTER IN THEIR LIFES... SPECIALLY WHEN LIFE KICKS YOU AROUND LIKE A RAG DOLL... I'M GLAD I BUMPED INTO YOU COMPA...
> OH HELL YEAH BRAT, THERE ARE MANY COWBOY FANS IN SOUTHERN CALIFORNIA... LOL... HAD TO THROW UP THE SOUTHSIDE... LOL... (SORRY IF IT OFFENDED ANYONE...) :biggrin:
> WWWWWWWWHHHAAAAAT YOU SAY??? NOW WHY IT GOT TO BE LIKE THAT COMPA, CUBS IS A BASEBALL TEAM NO NEED TO HATE... HAHAHA
> YEAH WHAT HE SAID!!! LMAO...
> *


man fuck da cowgirls!! im more of a baseball fan than a footbal fan so go cubs  . 

tell tony he can suck it im off on sundays. if i didnt have to wake up at 8am to go to work from 9am-1pm i would be in bed till 3 ! :biggrin: well id try to at least. my punk ass vieja would probably wake me up to give her some loving :boink: . fucking cunt :angry: i dont wake her up at night and go here brush ur teeth wit this :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Jan 10 2011, 12:13 PM~19555924
> *
> Simon ponte a Trabajar!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Jan 10 2011, 12:13 PM~19555928
> *Good day Sir!
> *


qvo guey!! got da orange flake in today bro :wow: :wow: now just waiting on da paint tomorrow y sass!! :wow:


----------



## SIK_9D1

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 10 2011, 10:21 AM~19555969
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


aS ME EL fAVOR DE nO SEAS MAMON! :loco:


----------



## SIK_9D1

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 10 2011, 10:23 AM~19555978
> *qvo guey!! got da orange flake in today bro  :wow:  :wow:  now just waiting on da paint tomorrow y sass!!  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Y Sass Sass Por Atras! :boink:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1+Jan 10 2011, 12:36 PM~19556081-->
> 
> 
> 
> aS ME EL fAVOR DE nO SEAS MAMON!  :loco:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> el favor con pico atras??
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SIK_9D1_@Jan 10 2011, 12:37 PM~19556087
> *Y Sass Sass Por Atras!  :boink:
> *


como????


----------



## SPIRIT 62

NICE WORK HOMIE


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Jan 10 2011, 01:03 PM~19556256
> *NICE WORK HOMIE
> *


 :happysad: thank you :happysad:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1+Jan 10 2011, 11:13 AM~19555924-->
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning Liz!
> 
> Simon ponte a Trabajar!  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GOOD MORNING MR. TONY HOPE YOU ARE OFF TO A GREAT DAY BRO... SHOOT KNOW THAT I KNOW WE ON THE SAME TEAM, I CAN CALL YOU BRO...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2011, 11:17 AM~19555957
> *man fuck da cowgirls!! im more of a baseball fan than a footbal fan so go cubs   .
> 
> tell tony he can suck it im off on sundays.  if i didnt have to wake up at 8am to go to work from 9am-1pm i would be in bed till 3 ! :biggrin: well id try to at least. my punk ass vieja would probably wake me up to give her some loving :boink:  .  fucking cunt  :angry: i dont wake her up at night and go here brush ur teeth wit this  :naughty:  :naughty:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HEY I STUDIED TO BE A MESSANGER, BUT FAILED THAT COURSE COMPADRE... LMAO... Y NO SEAS GACHO ECHALE PALITO A LA POBRE SIN RENEGAR...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2011, 11:21 AM~19555969
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> JAJAJAJAJA... NOW THAT RIGHT THERE IS HELLA FUNNY SPOCK... LMFAO...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2011, 11:23 AM~19555978
> *qvo guey!! got da orange flake in today bro  :wow:  :wow:  now just waiting on da paint tomorrow y sass!!  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wow: :wow: :wow: HELL YEAH... I DEFINTELY GOT TO STAY TUNED FOR THIS ONE...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SIK_9D1_@Jan 10 2011, 11:36 AM~19556081
> *aS ME EL fAVOR DE nO SEAS MAMON!  :loco:
> *


LMAO...


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 10 2011, 01:35 PM~19556456
> *HEY I STUDIED TO BE A MESSANGER, BUT FAILED THAT COURSE COMPADRE... LMAO... Y NO SEAS GACHO ECHALE PALITO A LA POBRE SIN *


no si le doy sus PALOTES :happysad: pero que no chingue on my day off i wanna sleep in :biggrin:


----------



## louies90

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 8 2011, 01:32 PM~19540356
> *Chinga tu madre!!! Is that right? :dunno:
> *


 :uh: you have mom help you with that?


----------



## louies90

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 8 2011, 04:46 PM~19541655
> *OMG. THAT RIGHT THERE WAS LIKE WHATCHING BOXING, YOU KNOW WHEN A BROTHER TAKES A SHOT, AND THEN GETS IT IN THE CHIN, AND DOWN FOR THE COUNT??? AT FIRT I WAS LIKE OOOOOO :0 NOW I AM LIKE THIS  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: NO DISRESPECT TO THE OTHER BROTHER COMPA BUT YOU GAVE HIM THE 123... DAAAAAAAAAAMMMM... SORRY BRO. BUT HE GOT YOU REAL GOOD WITH THAT ONE SPELLING WAS JUST RIGHT...HAHAHAHAHA
> DAMN TRUST WHEN I TELL YOU I UNDERSTAND WHAT YOU MEAN ABOUT THE PICS. NOT DOING A FLAKED OUT JOB JUSTICE, I GET THAT ALL THE TIME, BUT TRUST COMPA, I CAN TELL WITH THE FIRST PICS. THAT SHIT IS ON SHINE... BLING, BLING FOR REAL... REAL NIIIIICE!!!
> CHINO AND I LOVE IT WHEN A PRODUCT GIVES YOU MORE THAN YOU EXPECT, NOW I AM WONDERING IF THE OTHER LAZER COLORS DO THE SAME AS THE YELLOW DID OVER BLACK... THAT SHIT IS SUPER   KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK BRO... OOOPS (COMPA) :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## louies90

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 8 2011, 11:51 PM~19544901
> *:h5:  :h5:  :h5: yeah i have an unfiltered mouth also im always blurtting out da truth  :biggrin: but chino does some awesome work  :biggrin:
> *


:ugh: more like ass kissin or sucking da cock..


----------



## louies90

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Jan 8 2011, 11:53 PM~19544921
> *Smooth as the tetas on a 11yr old Virgin?  :nicoderm:
> *


fixt/


----------



## louies90

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 9 2011, 12:12 AM~19545081
> *:wow:  around here those are a like bigfoot they're just a myth  :happysad:
> *


:facepalm: fixt


----------



## louies90

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 9 2011, 12:22 AM~19545147
> *puro pedo i got me a young white girl who has low standards and thinks im like a god  :biggrin: pobrecita shes dumb but she has small hands and i likes that cause it makes me look bigger  :wow:
> *


 thats why i got me a chinita.. but now shes fat and has twinkie sized fingers..


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jan 10 2011, 02:30 PM~19556871
> * thats why i got me a chinita.. but now shes fat and has twinkie sized fingers..
> *


fixed :facepalm: fucking idiot!!


----------



## louies90

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 10 2011, 02:41 PM~19556917
> *fixed :facepalm: fucking idiot!!
> *


 :uh: that was a typo idiota!
and you didnt fix shit pendayhoe!


----------



## lesstime

, louies90, elspock84
ola bro's


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jan 10 2011, 02:42 PM~19556927
> *:uh: that was a typo idiota!
> and you didnt fix shit pendayhoe!
> *


i just realized it :uh: i fucking hate u fucking sack of shit!!!!!!


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jan 10 2011, 02:26 PM~19556834
> *:ugh: more like ass kissin or sucking da cock..
> *


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Jan 10 2011, 12:46 PM~19556556-->
> 
> 
> 
> no si le doy sus PALOTES  :happysad:  pero que no chingue on my day off i wanna sleep in  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OH I UNDERSTAND NOW... LMAO... EVER CUB NEEDS A DAY OF HIBERNATION... LOL...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2011, 01:18 PM~19556787
> *:uh: you have mom help you with that?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :0 WHAT HE SAY ABOUT YOUR MOMMA???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2011, 01:22 PM~19556812
> *:uh:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-louies90_@Jan 10 2011, 01:26 PM~19556844
> *fixt/
> *


 :buttkick: :buttkick: :scrutinize: :guns: :guns: :twak: :twak: :machinegun: THAT IS TOO OVER BOARD IN MY BOOK, FOR ONE NO GROWN MAN SHOULD EVER LOOK AT A YOUNG BABYGIRL IN THT WAY... TO PEDIFLISH IF YOU ASK ME...


----------



## louies90

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 10 2011, 02:45 PM~19556936
> *, louies90, elspock84
> ola bro's
> *


:wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jan 10 2011, 02:12 PM~19557143
> *:wave:
> *


 :nono: :nono: GO BACK AND FIX IT!!! THEN BOW YOUR HEAD IN SHAME... 18 AND OVER NO PROBLEM BROTHER, ANYTHING YOUNGER IS NOT  NOT EVEN AS A JOKE...


----------



## louies90

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 10 2011, 03:09 PM~19557112
> *OH I UNDERSTAND NOW... LMAO... EVER CUB NEEDS A DAY OF HIBERNATION... LOL...
> :0  :0 WHAT HE SAY ABOUT YOUR MOMMA???
> :biggrin:
> :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :scrutinize:  :guns:  :guns:  :twak:  :twak:  :machinegun: THAT IS TOO OVER BOARD IN MY BOOK, FOR ONE NO GROWN MAN SHOULD EVER LOOK AT A YOUNG BABYGIRL IN THT WAY... TO PEDIFLISH IF YOU ASK ME...
> *


 :uh: caps lock button stuck?






 sad to say that now-a-days lil girls arent raised right.. with lil brittany's, lil hannah montanas, and lil demi lovatos fucking up most children.. making lil girls whores.. i went to the mall with my daughters the other day.. we went into a store called justice.. thinking.. hmm my 9 yr old daughter wants me to take her to buy some clothes there..  what kind of store has thongs for lil girls!?!  so no. im not being a pedo.. im being a realist sadly enuff...


----------



## louies90

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 10 2011, 03:15 PM~19557170
> *:nono:  :nono: GO BACK AND FIX IT!!! THEN BOW YOUR HEAD IN SHAME... 18 AND OVER NO PROBLEM BROTHER, ANYTHING YOUNGER IS NOT   NOT EVEN AS A JOKE...
> *


  not happening..


----------



## lilmikew86

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
:wave:


----------



## SIK_9D1

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jan 10 2011, 12:26 PM~19556844
> *fixt/
> *


That Doesn't even sound right! :thumbsdown:


----------



## SIK_9D1

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jan 10 2011, 12:30 PM~19556871
> * thats why i got me a chinita.. but now shes fat and has twinkie sized fingers..
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## louies90

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Jan 10 2011, 04:14 PM~19557662
> *That Doesn't even sound right!  :thumbsdown:
> *


 :uh: otro.. its not supposed to.. get off your bike seat and notice theres a mean cruel world out there.. 
















 it was meant to be a joke.. like it or not.. im not editing it.. you dont like it.. be a snitch and ask a mod to delete my post..


----------



## louies90

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Jan 10 2011, 04:15 PM~19557679
> *:roflmao:
> *


  dont laugh.. makes my shit look hella small now..


----------



## louies90

also.. im just an asshole.. in no way form or manner does this reflect against my kind hearted retarded brother.. that fukker has a bigger heart then me..


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jan 10 2011, 04:23 PM~19557742
> * also.. im just an asshole.. in no way form or manner does this reflect against my kind hearted retarded brother.. that fukker has a bigger heart then me..
> *


     im tellin momma u fucking wit me again!!!


----------



## SIK_9D1

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jan 10 2011, 02:16 PM~19557685
> *:uh: otro.. its not supposed to.. get off your bike seat and notice theres a mean cruel world out there..
> it was meant to be a joke.. like it or not.. im not editing it.. you dont like it.. be a snitch and ask a mod to delete my post..
> *


I hear you brotha i have two daughters! Pero no le agas de Pedo and get you thong all bunched up! :biggrin: I am far from beign a Rata!


----------



## louies90

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 10 2011, 04:27 PM~19557766
> *        im tellin momma u fucking wit me again!!!
> *


  please dont.. my back still hurts from saturday..


----------



## SIK_9D1

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jan 10 2011, 02:31 PM~19557802
> * please dont.. my back still hurts from saturday..
> *


Why te agaro con la Chankla? :wow:


----------



## louies90

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Jan 10 2011, 04:30 PM~19557797
> *I hear you brotha i have two daughters! Pero no le agas de Pedo and get you thong all bunched up!  :biggrin: I am far from beign a Rata!
> *


  that pinche string just aggravates the culo hairs.. always pulling on them.. got to pick out a wedgie and the pelos come with.. make me wanna cry.. :tears:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Jan 10 2011, 04:30 PM~19557797
> *I hear you brotha i have two daughters! Pero no le agas de Pedo and get you thong all bunched up!  :biggrin: I am far from beign a Rata!
> *


he dont wear a thong he gotta wear long johns cause his wife says he got old mand droopy balls. kinda like the ones they put on the back of cars :uh:


----------



## louies90

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Jan 10 2011, 04:32 PM~19557813
> *Why te agaro con la Chankla?  :wow:
> *


  nombre.. la chancla went away after i turned 17.. now puros fists to the face..


----------



## SIK_9D1

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jan 10 2011, 02:32 PM~19557821
> * that pinche string just aggravates the culo hairs.. always pulling on them.. got to pick out a wedgie and the pelos come with.. make me wanna cry.. :tears:
> *


A pinche Cochino! :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Jan 10 2011, 04:32 PM~19557813
> *Why te agaro con la Chankla?  :wow:
> *


naw la jefita was a cop in mesico so she beats us wit her fists and feet


----------



## louies90

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 10 2011, 04:32 PM~19557825
> *he dont wear a thong he gotta wear long johns cause his wife says he got old mand droopy balls. kinda like the ones they put on the back of cars  :uh:
> *


 :cheesy: they see me riding.. they hatin....







 those are the molds of my balls.. and i get no gratuity!


----------



## SIK_9D1

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1+Jan 10 2011, 02:33 PM~19557833-->
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A pinche Cochino!  :roflmao:
> <!--QuoteBegin-louies90_@Jan 10 2011, 02:33 PM~19557832
> *
> 
> nombre.. la chancla went away after i turned 17.. now puros fists to the face..
> *


At least you dont get the Casuelas Dem Fuckers Hurt!


----------



## louies90

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 10 2011, 04:34 PM~19557838
> *naw la jefita was a cop in mesico so she beats us wit her fists and feet
> *


  thats why la jefita smells like bacon!


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jan 10 2011, 04:34 PM~19557842
> *:cheesy: they see me riding.. they hatin....
> those are the molds of my balls.. and i get no gratuity!
> *


saggy nut old bastard!! :biggrin:


----------



## louies90

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Jan 10 2011, 04:35 PM~19557852
> *At least you dont get the Casuelas Dem Fuckers Hurt!
> *


:scrutinize: a what?


----------



## louies90

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 10 2011, 04:35 PM~19557860
> *saggy nut old bastard!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: says boy wonder over here.. trying to match your paint drips to your drool marks pendayhoe?


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jan 10 2011, 04:35 PM~19557863
> *:scrutinize: a what?
> *


pots and pans dumbass!! :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## louies90

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 10 2011, 04:37 PM~19557875
> *pots and pans dumbass!!  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


 :happysad: sorry.. i know how to spell it.. but i dont know what it means..


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jan 10 2011, 04:36 PM~19557873
> *:uh: says boy wonder over here.. trying to match your paint drips to your drool marks pendayhoe?
> *


      :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## louies90

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 10 2011, 04:40 PM~19557900
> *          :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guero78

k onda pinche animal!
petra tienes una bike 20" for sale i need one for my nephew?


----------



## louies90

> _Originally posted by Guero78_@Jan 10 2011, 04:40 PM~19557905
> *k onda pinche animal!
> petra tienes una bike 20" for sale i need one for my nephew?
> *


:scrutinize: a chingao! tu quien eres?


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Guero78_@Jan 10 2011, 04:40 PM~19557905
> *k onda pinche animal!
> petra tienes una bike 20" for sale i need one for my nephew?
> *


you got money :biggrin:


----------



## SIK_9D1

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jan 10 2011, 02:41 PM~19557910
> *:scrutinize: a chingao! tu quien eres?
> *


Thats Maclovio from over there. U member?


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Jan 10 2011, 04:46 PM~19557955
> *Thats Maclovio from over there. U member?
> *


es mi nalgita flaka. le doy unas cojidas a la cabrona! :boink: :boink: :boink: quieres una :wow:


----------



## SIK_9D1

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 10 2011, 02:48 PM~19557978
> *es mi nalgita flaka. le doy unas cojidas a la cabrona!  :boink:  :boink:  :boink: quieres una  :wow:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Jan 10 2011, 04:59 PM~19558073
> *:wow:
> *


hey ill drop da prices on da frames :wow: :wow:


----------



## Guero78

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 10 2011, 04:43 PM~19557935
> *you got money  :biggrin:
> *


luego k crees baboso!!! si kieres t dejo k m la mames y con eso t pago! lol


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Guero78_@Jan 10 2011, 05:55 PM~19558582
> *luego k crees baboso!!! si kieres t dejo k m la mames y con eso t pago! lol
> *


sasss que rico . what kind of frame u lookin for and cuanto quieres pagar???


----------



## Guero78

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 10 2011, 05:56 PM~19558592
> *sasss que rico . what kind of frame u lookin for and cuanto quieres pagar???
> *


algo sencillo como kiera mi sobrino s va dar en la madre se me hace k hasta training wheels le voy a poner! jajaja


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Guero78_@Jan 10 2011, 05:57 PM~19558604
> *algo sencillo como kiera mi sobrino s va dar en la madre se me hace k hasta training wheels le voy a poner! jajaja
> *


u looking for 16in of 20in frame. nomas tengo frames no complete bikes.


----------



## Guero78

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 10 2011, 05:58 PM~19558617
> *u looking for 16in of 20in frame. nomas tengo frames no complete bikes.
> *



k dia tienes chanza y m doy una vuelta por tu rancho pa cotorrear y sirve k voy a saludar a mom!! ??


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Guero78_@Jan 10 2011, 06:06 PM~19558676
> *k dia tienes chanza y m doy una vuelta por tu rancho pa cotorrear y sirve k voy a saludar a mom!! ??
> *


well I'm gonna meet up (dinner) can famo tomorrow call him aver si te invita after dinner we can swing by da crib.


----------



## SIK_9D1

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 10 2011, 03:04 PM~19558106
> *hey ill drop da prices on da frames  :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## SIK_9D1

Dam its Quiet in here Tonight!


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Jan 11 2011, 01:04 AM~19563397
> *Dam its Quiet in here Tonight!
> *


I know huh :ugh:


----------



## SIK_9D1

I hear the Crickets chirping up in this bitch tonight!


----------



## lilmikew86

Gaby : ey Spock que no tienes que pintar cosas o algo ??? wasting your time on the dirty pics topic again .....?


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Jan 11 2011, 04:43 AM~19564098
> *Gaby : ey Spock que no tienes que pintar cosas o algo  ??? wasting your time on the dirty pics topic again .....?
> *


When are u gonna get ur own account :squint:


----------



## SIK_9D1

Buenos Dias Homito!


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Jan 11 2011, 10:20 AM~19565276
> *Buenos Dias Homito!
> *


qvo mi nalgita pelona :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 11 2011, 09:03 AM~19565598
> *qvo mi nalgita pelona  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


 :cheesy: hi


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 11 2011, 11:15 AM~19565673
> *:cheesy: hi
> *


umm i wasnt talkin to you :angry: we through you dont come by no more. so ive moved on :happysad:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 11 2011, 09:24 AM~19565738
> *umm i wasnt talkin to you  :angry:  we through you dont come by no more. so ive moved on  :happysad:
> *


 :roflmao: 

sup spock..


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 11 2011, 09:24 AM~19565738
> *umm i wasnt talkin to you  :angry:  we through you dont come by no more. so ive moved on  :happysad:
> *


Someone decided to employ my broke outta work ass ... So I took it so 
I can buy a plane ticket to go hug u :happysad:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 11 2011, 11:37 AM~19565855
> *Someone decided to employ my broke outta work ass ... So I took it so
> I can buy a plane ticket to go hug u  :happysad:
> *


awwww thats so nice!! ok ill take u back :happysad: 



we talkin about a MOUTH HUG righ??? :wow:   :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 11 2011, 11:34 AM~19565828
> *:roflmao:
> 
> sup spock..
> *


sup marky mark!! chillin at work waiting for this snow to stop to go clean it and make me some money. 

so i got some yellow paint and some ornage paint for the laser flakes too see what they look like over it. i think im gonna do test panles of every laser over black and every laser over a similiar base as da flake. then take pics and videos and post them on here to kinda help brothas get an idea of what these trippy ass flake do :biggrin:


----------



## SIK_9D1

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 11 2011, 09:03 AM~19565598
> *qvo mi nalgita pelona  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


Que Paso Cara de Nalga peluda!


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Jan 11 2011, 12:36 PM~19566210
> *Que Paso Cara de Nalga peluda!
> *


me das miedo :wow:


----------



## SIK_9D1

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 11 2011, 10:42 AM~19566258
> *me das miedo  :wow:
> *


I have that effect on certain people! :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Jan 11 2011, 12:44 PM~19566288
> *I have that effect on certain people!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 11 2011, 11:55 AM~19565966
> *sup marky mark!! chillin at work waiting for this snow to stop to go clean it and make me some money.
> 
> so i got some yellow paint and some ornage paint for the laser flakes too see what they look like over it.  i think im gonna do test panles of every laser over black and every laser over a similiar base as da flake. then take pics and videos and post them on here to kinda help brothas get an idea of what these trippy ass flake do  :biggrin:
> *


heres da colors i got. hey sik da orange is the one im gonna use for urs. it looks darker in da pic but its not.


----------



## SIK_9D1

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 11 2011, 10:52 AM~19566355
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Te Voy a agarar de atras a si! :boink:


----------



## SIK_9D1

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 11 2011, 10:56 AM~19566395
> *heres da colors i got. hey sik da orange is the one im gonna use for urs. it looks darker in da pic but its not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I think My mind is playing trix on me because that looks like Yellow and red! :wow:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Jan 11 2011, 01:23 PM~19566567
> *I think My mind is playing trix on me because that looks like Yellow and red!  :wow:
> *


 :no: :no: :no: its orange :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Jan 11 2011, 11:23 AM~19566567
> *I think My mind is playing trix on me because that looks like Yellow and red!  :wow:
> *


Probably is .. Spock is color blind like a wounded dog :happysad:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 11 2011, 01:35 PM~19566660
> *Probably is .. Spock is color blind like a wounded dog :happysad:
> *


   fucking liar


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 11 2011, 11:47 AM~19566754
> *    fucking liar
> *


Would u :happysad:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 11 2011, 02:07 PM~19566904
> *Would u  :happysad:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## SIK_9D1

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 11 2011, 11:33 AM~19566642
> *:no:  :no:  :no: its orange  :biggrin:
> *


I think i need new glasses. :nicoderm:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Jan 11 2011, 02:26 PM~19567037
> *I think i need new glasses.  :nicoderm:
> *


nope its just my camera and its dark in da store ill take a better pic at home :biggrin:


----------



## hi_ryder

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 12 2011, 04:56 AM~19566395
> *heres da colors i got. hey sik da orange is the one im gonna use for urs. it looks darker in da pic but its not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


doing a paint job for ronald mcdonald?


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Jan 11 2011, 02:40 PM~19567146
> *doing a paint job for ronald mcdonald?
> *


for da laser flakes :wow:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 11 2011, 12:33 PM~19567098
> *nope its just my camera and its dark in da store ill take a better pic at home  :biggrin:
> *


Ur best pix come from home :cheesy:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 11 2011, 09:55 AM~19565966
> *sup marky mark!! chillin at work waiting for this snow to stop to go clean it and make me some money.
> 
> so i got some yellow paint and some ornage paint for the laser flakes too see what they look like over it.  i think im gonna do test panles of every laser over black and every laser over a similiar base as da flake. then take pics and videos and post them on here to kinda help brothas get an idea of what these trippy ass flake do  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 11 2011, 02:45 PM~19567179
> *Ur best pix come from home :cheesy:
> *


da dirty ones??? :wow:


----------



## SIK_9D1

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Jan 11 2011, 12:40 PM~19567146
> *doing a paint job for ronald mcdonald?
> *


Otro mamon! :rimshot:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 11 2011, 12:46 PM~19567193
> *da dirty ones???  :wow:
> *


With ur lips puckered (very Spock)


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

GOOD AFTERNOON HOMIES... HOPE YOU ARE ALL OFF TO A GREAT TUESDAY... I HAVE BEEN QUITE THE BIZZY B....LOL... TO COLLISIONS ROLLED IN THE DOOR AND URS TRULY HANDLES THEM FILES, ADJUSTERS, AND MAKES SURE WE GET OUR HOURS, PARTS, AND $$$... SO LIKE WITH ANYTHING IN THIS LIFE BUSINESS BEFORE PLEASURE... AS FOR YOUR CARNAL COMPA... :twak: :buttkick: HE NEEDS COMEDY CLASSES... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: WELL I AM GONNA MAKE MY ROUNDS SO SEE YOU GENTS IN A BIT...


----------



## lilmikew86

sup spock


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Jan 11 2011, 03:09 PM~19567345
> *sup spock
> *


Sup nukka :wave: :boink:


----------



## louies90

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 11 2011, 02:56 PM~19567249
> *GOOD AFTERNOON HOMIES... HOPE YOU ARE ALL OFF TO A GREAT TUESDAY... I HAVE BEEN QUITE THE BIZZY B....LOL... TO COLLISIONS ROLLED IN THE DOOR AND URS TRULY HANDLES THEM FILES, ADJUSTERS, AND MAKES SURE WE GET OUR HOURS, PARTS, AND $$$... SO LIKE WITH ANYTHING IN THIS LIFE BUSINESS BEFORE PLEASURE... AS FOR YOUR CARNAL COMPA... :twak:  :buttkick: HE NEEDS COMEDY CLASSES... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: WELL I AM GONNA MAKE MY ROUNDS SO SEE YOU GENTS IN A BIT...
> *


  and you need sensibilty classes.. no need to get butthurt..


----------



## cutebratt04

The Body Shop said they want to try me out Today was my First Day! :cheesy: :biggrin:  :wave:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 11 2011, 08:01 PM~19570583
> *The Body Shop said they want to try me out Today was my First Day! :cheesy:  :biggrin:    :wave:
> *


CONGRATS GIRL


----------



## lesstime

WHATS GOOD SPOCK?


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jan 11 2011, 04:52 PM~19568770
> * and you need sensibilty classes.. no need to get butthurt..
> *










is that sinsible enough??? hahahaha


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 11 2011, 08:01 PM~19570583
> *The Body Shop said they want to try me out Today was my First Day! :cheesy:  :biggrin:    :wave:
> *


CONGRATS BRAT... :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Dreamwork Customs, DETONATER
:wave: :wave:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 11 2011, 09:01 PM~19570583
> *The Body Shop said they want to try me out Today was my First Day! :cheesy:  :biggrin:    :wave:
> *


I'll give u a try too :boink:


----------



## SIK_9D1

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 11 2011, 07:56 PM~19571262
> *I'll give  u a try too :boink:
> *


There you go again Cochino!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 11 2011, 08:56 PM~19571262
> *I'll give  u a try too :boink:
> *


 :no: :no: :no: HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## SIK_9D1

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 11 2011, 08:45 PM~19571332
> *:no:  :no:  :no: HAHAHAHAHA
> *


Was up Liz! :wave:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Jan 11 2011, 10:45 PM~19571326
> *There you go again Cochino!
> *


34-45 min is all I need :naughty:


----------



## SIK_9D1

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 11 2011, 09:20 PM~19571687
> *34-45 min is all I need :naughty:
> *


Nobre i would be asleep bye then! :happysad:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Jan 11 2011, 11:23 PM~19571712
> *Nobre i would be asleep bye then!  :happysad:
> *


Man u ain't shit 2 pump chump


----------



## bigshod

:drama:


----------



## SIK_9D1

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 11 2011, 10:05 PM~19572206
> *Man u ain't shit 2 pump chump
> *


Siquele Cara de Nalga peluda!


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Jan 11 2011, 10:15 PM~19572307
> *Siquele Cara de Nalga peluda!
> *


 :420:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Jan 12 2011, 12:15 AM~19572307
> *Siquele Cara de Nalga peluda!
> *


:angry: I'm not really liking u today :twak:


----------



## SIK_9D1

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 11 2011, 10:42 PM~19572486
> *:angry: I'm not really liking u today :twak:
> *


 :roflmao: Ok Snow plow! :rimshot:


----------



## louies90

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 11 2011, 09:44 PM~19571092
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is that sinsible enough??? hahahaha
> *


 :uh:


----------



## elspock84

*All the colors will be stocked in MICRO. Silvers are available in all sizes. Larger sizes are available in colors upon request and full payment.*


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

WHAT'S UP COMPA... HOPE YOU ARE OFF TO A BETTER DAY THAN YOU HAD YESTERDAY... SHOVELING SNOW IS ABOUT THE MOST MESSED UP THING I CAN THINK ABOUT RIGHT NOW... FOR YOU THAT IS, CUZ HERE IT IS SUNNY BUT NOT FOR LONG THEY DUMPING THAT CLOUD FORMING SMOKE IN THE SKY AGAIN...SO THERE GOES THE SUNSHINE...OF WHAT SHOULD HAVE BEEN A BEAUTIFUL DAY...


----------



## SIK_9D1

Good Day Spock!

Good Morning Liz! :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Jan 12 2011, 10:57 AM~19574868
> *Good Day Spock!
> 
> Good Morning Liz! :biggrin:
> *


GOOD MORNING BRO. HOPE YOU ARE OFF TO A GREAT DAY, I KNOW EVEN IF I AINT, I AM...LMAO... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 12 2011, 11:55 AM~19574849
> *WHAT'S UP COMPA... HOPE YOU ARE OFF TO A BETTER DAY THAN YOU HAD YESTERDAY... SHOVELING SNOW IS ABOUT THE MOST MESSED UP THING I CAN THINK ABOUT RIGHT NOW... FOR YOU THAT IS, CUZ HERE IT IS SUNNY BUT NOT FOR LONG THEY DUMPING THAT CLOUD FORMING SMOKE IN THE SKY AGAIN...SO THERE GOES THE SUNSHINE...OF WHAT SHOULD HAVE BEEN A BEAUTIFUL DAY...
> *


mornin comadre. shit i love it when it snows i make a months pay in 5hrs :biggrin: but i dont shovel by hand im in my truck the whole time jammin or watching a movie :biggrin: my other brother has to get off and do the doorways and shit like that :biggrin: 







some before and after pics


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Jan 12 2011, 11:57 AM~19574868
> *Good Day Spock!
> *


yeah whatever nukka :angry:


----------



## SIK_9D1

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 12 2011, 10:05 AM~19574945
> *yeah whatever nukka  :angry:
> *


Siquele Snow Plow!


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Jan 12 2011, 12:06 PM~19574959
> *Siquele Snow Plow!
> *


naw nukka im at work now chilling haciendo me guey :biggrin:


----------



## SIK_9D1

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 12 2011, 10:07 AM~19574964
> *naw nukka im at work now chilling haciendo me guey  :biggrin:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 12 2011, 11:04 AM~19574935
> *mornin comadre. shit i love it when it snows i make a months pay in 5hrs  :biggrin:  but i dont shovel by hand im in my truck the whole time jammin or watching a movie  :biggrin: my other brother has to get off and do the doorways and shit like that  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some before and after pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GO ON BOO BOO, AND MAKE THAT $$$... SHOOT i'LL START PRAYING YOU GET MORE SNOW THEN... LOL... BUT BETTER ASK FOR IT TO BE NO MORE THAN HALF A SUBWAY SANDWICH...LMAO...


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 12 2011, 12:15 PM~19575028
> *GO ON BOO BOO, AND MAKE THAT $$$... SHOOT i'LL START PRAYING YOU GET MORE SNOW THEN... LOL... BUT BETTER ASK FOR IT TO BE NO MORE THAN HALF A SUBWAY SANDWICH...LMAO...
> *


unlike a vieja im happy wit 2" :biggrin: after 2"of snow im out making money its in da contracts i give my customers


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 12 2011, 11:19 AM~19575061
> *unlike a vieja im happy wit 2"  :biggrin:  after 2"of snow im out making money its in da contracts i give my customers
> *


FUCKER WHY IT ALWAYS GOT TO BE ABOUT VIEJAS??? I GUESS IF YOU WANT 2" THEN I'LL PRAY FOR THAT... ASSHOLE... LMAO.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: POINT WAS I AM HAPPY YOU MAKING $$$ FUCKER, I HATE SNOW, SO I DON'T KNOW WHAT LEVEL OF IT YOU NEED TO MAKE THAT $$$ PINCHE COMPA PERVERSO...


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 12 2011, 10:04 AM~19574935
> *mornin comadre. shit i love it when it snows i make a months pay in 5hrs  :biggrin:  but i dont shovel by hand im in my truck the whole time jammin or watching a movie  :biggrin: my other brother has to get off and do the doorways and shit like that  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some before and after pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


It looks the same ... Ur fired sweetheart ... But hired again the next day cause I missed u :happysad:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 12 2011, 11:33 AM~19575165
> *It looks the same ... Ur fired sweetheart ... But hired again the next day cause I missed u :happysad:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: AWWW... HAHAHAHA... GOOD ONE SHOD...


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 12 2011, 12:23 PM~19575095
> *FUCKER WHY IT ALWAYS GOT TO BE ABOUT VIEJAS??? I GUESS IF YOU WANT 2" THEN I'LL PRAY FOR THAT... ASSHOLE... LMAO.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: POINT WAS I AM HAPPY YOU MAKING $$$ FUCKER, I HATE SNOW, SO I DON'T KNOW WHAT LEVEL OF IT YOU NEED TO MAKE THAT $$$ PINCHE COMPA PERVERSO...
> *


im a sucio :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 12 2011, 12:33 PM~19575165
> *It looks the same ... Ur fired sweetheart ... But hired again the next day cause I missed u :happysad:
> *


fuck you i quit!!!!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 12 2011, 11:44 AM~19575253
> *im a sucio  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I KNOW HUH??? LMAO... BUT AT LEAST YOU ADMIT IT...  :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

COMPA I THINK SHOD IS JEALOUS OF OUR COMPADREISM??? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: MY NEW MADE UP WORD OK... LOL... I SAID HELLO IN HIS TOPIC, AND HE JUST SAW YOU AND WAS LIKE RUDE... COMO LA VEZ HERE I AM TRYING TO BE NICE TO HIM??? NOW I MUST SHOOT TO KILL... JUT LETTING YOU KNOW... :biggrin:  (SHHHH...MAYBE THAT WILL SCARE THE HELLO OUT OF HIM???) :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: PINCHE SELOSO...


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 12 2011, 12:56 PM~19575340
> *COMPA I THINK SHOD IS JEALOUS OF OUR COMPADREISM???  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: MY NEW MADE UP WORD OK... LOL... I SAID HELLO IN HIS TOPIC, AND HE JUST SAW YOU AND WAS LIKE RUDE... COMO LA VEZ HERE I AM TRYING TO BE NICE TO HIM??? NOW I MUST SHOOT TO KILL... JUT LETTING YOU KNOW... :biggrin:   (SHHHH...MAYBE THAT WILL SCARE THE HELLO OUT OF HIM???) :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: PINCHE SELOSO...
> *


im gonna have to rape him :wow: maybe thats what he needs a good :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 12 2011, 11:58 AM~19575356
> *im gonna have to rape him  :wow:  maybe thats what he needs a good  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


HMMMM??? MAYBE HUH??? LOL... TEACH HIM TO IGNORE THIS WOMAN...


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 12 2011, 01:01 PM~19575384
> *HMMMM??? MAYBE HUH??? LOL... TEACH HIM TO IGNORE THIS WOMAN...
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: he lilkes it ruff


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 12 2011, 12:05 PM~19575410
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  he lilkes it ruff
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: OK YA SE ME PASO, WHY WAS I MAD AGAIN??? LMAO...


----------



## SIK_9D1

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 12 2011, 11:05 AM~19575410
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  he lilkes it ruff
> *


 :0


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Jan 12 2011, 01:17 PM~19575502
> *:0
> *


you too dont lie :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 12 2011, 01:16 PM~19575489
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: OK YA SE ME PASO, WHY WAS I MAD AGAIN??? LMAO...
> *


cause he likes it in da butt :wow:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

THANKS FOR THE LAUGHS COMPA..


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 12 2011, 11:05 AM~19575410
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  he lilkes it ruff
> *


Is that like makin it bark :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 12 2011, 03:14 PM~19576422
> *Is that like makin it bark :cheesy:
> *


WHATEVER FLOATS UR BOAT :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 12 2011, 01:15 PM~19576440
> *WHATEVER FLOATS UR BOAT  :biggrin:
> *












My boat is floating


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Jan 12 2011, 02:14 PM~19576422-->
> 
> 
> 
> Is that like makin it bark :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2011, 02:15 PM~19576440
> *WHATEVER FLOATS UR BOAT  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HEY COMPA, HAD TO THROW YOU BACK TTT...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigshod_@Jan 12 2011, 02:23 PM~19576496
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My boat is floating
> *



GOOD COME BACK SHOD... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## louies90

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 12 2011, 01:23 PM~19575548
> *cause he likes it in da butt  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Jan 11 2011, 09:56 PM~19571262-->
> 
> 
> 
> I'll give  u a try too :boink:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :no: :no: :no:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Dreamwork [email protected] 11 2011, 10:45 PM~19571332
> *:no:  :no:  :no: HAHAHAHAHA
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@Jan 11 2011, 11:20 PM~19571687
> *34-45 min is all I need :naughty:
> *


 :no: :no: :no:


----------



## SIK_9D1

Que onda Pan!


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Jan 12 2011, 09:19 PM~19579890
> *Que onda Pan!
> *


Panson?? :dunno:


----------



## SIK_9D1

PanDulce!


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Jan 12 2011, 10:04 PM~19580529
> *PanDulce!
> *


 :angry:


----------



## SIK_9D1

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 12 2011, 08:13 PM~19580688
> *:angry:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## elspock84

:ninja: :ninja: :ninja:


----------



## SIK_9D1

Buenos dias mi gente!


----------



## bigshod

Wut up Spock ..


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 13 2011, 11:11 AM~19585149
> *Wut up Spock ..
> *


hello sweety


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Jan 13 2011, 11:05 AM~19585105
> *Buenos dias mi gente!
> *


qvo putito!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SIK_9D1

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 13 2011, 09:16 AM~19585181
> *qvo putito!!!  :biggrin:
> *


sabes que tengo comeson en un huevo.


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Jan 13 2011, 11:28 AM~19585262
> *sabes que tengo comeson en un huevo.
> *


let me grab my tools ill be right over to take care of that for u


----------



## DETONATER

What up!


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 13 2011, 12:01 PM~19585517
> *What up!
> *


SUP NUKKA!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 13 2011, 10:04 AM~19585553
> *SUP NUKKA!!!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Getting ready to go outside and start working on the car..


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 13 2011, 12:08 PM~19585592
> *Getting ready to go outside and start working on the car..
> *


Im gonna be spraying da orange laser over an orange base on saturday :wow:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 13 2011, 10:10 AM~19585617
> *Im gonna be spraying da orange laser over an orange base on saturday  :wow:
> *


Nice, I still need to wire in my compressor and get some pvc and a couple of fittings..


----------



## SIK_9D1

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 13 2011, 10:10 AM~19585617
> *Im gonna be spraying da orange laser over an orange base on saturday  :wow:
> *


Ya Era Tiempo Culito! :happysad:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 13 2011, 12:13 PM~19585644
> *Nice, I still need to wire in my compressor and get some pvc and a couple of fittings..
> *


make sure u make a list of everything. :uh: i kept going back to home depot cause i forgot shit all da time. luckly its only a mile away from my house :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 13 2011, 10:17 AM~19585693
> *make sure u make a list of everything.  :uh:  i kept going back to home depot cause i forgot shit all da time. luckly its only a mile away from my house  :biggrin:
> *


Word.. gas is up and gas money is down :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 13 2011, 12:20 PM~19585718
> *Word.. gas is up and gas money is down  :roflmao:
> *


grab a few extra pieces just in case. :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1+Jan 13 2011, 10:05 AM~19585105-->
> 
> 
> 
> Buenos dias mi gente!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BUENOS DIAS TONY...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2011, 10:11 AM~19585149
> *Wut up Spock ..
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SUP SHOD..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2011, 11:01 AM~19585517
> *What up!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Q-VO BRO...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2011, 11:08 AM~19585592
> *Getting ready to go outside and start working on the car..
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YAHOOO... KEEP THAT PROJECT MOVING MR...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@Jan 13 2011, 11:10 AM~19585617
> *Im gonna be spraying da orange laser over an orange base on saturday  :wow:
> *


 :drama: :drama:


----------



## SIK_9D1

Its awfully Quiet in here today. He must be busy working! :wow:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Jan 13 2011, 06:03 PM~19588557
> *Its awfully Quiet in here today. He must be busy working!  :wow:
> *


busy at work :happysad:


----------



## sic713

sup mayne


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 13 2011, 06:11 PM~19588614
> *
> 
> sup mayne
> *


Wasssup daakness! :h5: hey nukka want me to post dat pic here too :rofl:


----------



## sic713

chillin chillin..workin and beingcold..

and no, u can keep that pic.. lol


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

TTT


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 13 2011, 07:31 PM~19589369
> *chillin chillin..workin and beingcold..
> 
> and no, u can keep that pic.. lol
> *


Cold??? In Houston ???? nukka it's 17 outside wit out da windchill. Yaw at 39 shit that's flip flop weather for us :biggrin:


----------



## lilmikew86

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 13 2011, 08:26 PM~19590877
> *Cold??? In Houston ???? nukka it's 17 outside wit out da windchill. Yaw at 39 shit that's flip flop weather for us :biggrin:
> *


ha its 60 in sacramento but its gona suck when it starts hittin 110 i stay in side


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

WHAT'S UP SPOCK???


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 13 2011, 11:58 PM~19592997
> *WHAT'S UP SPOCK???
> *


Qvo comadre!


----------



## Guest

ttt fer the homey


----------



## Gotti

_*TTMFT for my famo..... him being the best bike builder in the Northern Illinois area*_


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 13 2011, 08:26 PM~19590877
> *Cold??? In Houston ???? nukka it's 17 outside wit out da windchill. Yaw at 39 shit that's flip flop weather for us :biggrin:
> *


yea, but yal aint use to high humidity and 100 degree weather...i use to be a yellow bone..


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 14 2011, 09:40 AM~19594879
> *yea, but yal aint use to high humidity and 100 degree weather...i use to be a yellow bone..
> *


oh hell naw i was in corpus and weslaco back in 93 in mid august fuck that shit :burn: . no reason to wake up at 7 am and walk outside and it be 93 degrees already    

so u did the oppiste of the ugly duckling story. u went from redbone to burntbone :uh:


----------



## DETONATER

:wave:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 14 2011, 10:07 AM~19595109
> *:wave:
> *


 :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 14 2011, 08:13 AM~19595149
> *:boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


 :uh: :sprint:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 14 2011, 10:22 AM~19595218
> *:uh:  :sprint:
> *


    hey dont pussy out let it happen


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 14 2011, 08:23 AM~19595230
> *      hey dont pussy out let it happen
> *


the name is sparkleefx, not take it in da butt..!


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 14 2011, 09:05 AM~19595082
> *oh hell naw i was in corpus and weslaco back in 93 in mid august fuck that shit :burn: . no reason to wake up at 7 am  and walk outside and it be 93 degrees already
> 
> so u did the oppiste of the ugly duckling story. u went from redbone to burntbone  :uh:
> *


ha. fuck uuuuuuu


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 14 2011, 10:41 AM~19595331
> *the name is sparkleefx, not take it in da butt..!
> *


oh ok i get it :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 14 2011, 09:14 AM~19595548
> *oh ok i get it  :biggrin:
> *


Did u


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 14 2011, 11:14 AM~19595546
> *ha. fuck uuuuuuu
> *


hey u said it :angry: u said u was a yellabone but da heat and humidity turned u into a burntbone :uh:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 14 2011, 11:24 AM~19595636
> *Did u
> *


im tryin but mark on da bullshit. :uh: talking bout exit only stop :angry:


----------



## elspock84

ok got sik9d1 chainguard cleaned up today. getting it ready for paint tomorrow. put some paint stripper on it then scrubed it off and then sandblasted it.


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 14 2011, 09:32 AM~19595697
> *ok got sik9d1 chainguard cleaned up today. getting it ready for paint tomorrow. put some paint stripper on it then scrubed it off and then sandblasted it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 14 2011, 11:49 AM~19595841
> *
> *


HEY MOTHERFUCKER U DIDNT SAY HI!!


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Jan 14 2011, 09:14 AM~19594701
> *TTMFT for my famo..... him being the best bike builder in the Northern Illinois area
> *


 :biggrin: gracias famo! man bro i shouldnt have gotten da pizza puff last night. :uh: me and ur comps both got da chorro from them :happysad:


----------



## SIK_9D1

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 14 2011, 09:32 AM~19595697
> *ok got sik9d1 chainguard cleaned up today. getting it ready for paint tomorrow. put some paint stripper on it then scrubed it off and then sandblasted it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking Good loco! How is your Friday turning out? And dont let the Old man get you in trouble today! :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Jan 14 2011, 12:32 PM~19596282
> *Looking Good loco! How is your Friday turning out? And dont let the Old man get you in trouble today!  :biggrin:
> *


    its good right now fucker just wit home :biggrin:


----------



## SIK_9D1

What are u doing Home?


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Jan 14 2011, 01:14 PM~19596610
> *What are u doing Home?
> *


im not home idiota :twak: :twak: :twak: da old man did :angry:


----------



## SIK_9D1

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 14 2011, 10:50 AM~19596465
> *      its good right now fucker just wit home  :biggrin:
> *


This is what you wrote Inutil! Who tought u how to spoke?
:biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 14 2011, 09:57 AM~19595884
> *HEY MOTHERFUCKER U DIDNT SAY HI!!
> *


Fuk u and hi pal :cheesy:


----------



## louies90

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Jan 14 2011, 09:14 AM~19594701
> *TTMFT for my famo..... him being the best bike builder in the Northern Illinois area
> *


:thumbsdown: ive seen his work..


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 14 2011, 03:23 PM~19597432
> *Fuk u and hi pal :cheesy:
> *


Hey buddy ol pal!!!! :wave: 











:boink:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jan 14 2011, 03:24 PM~19597438
> *:thumbsdown: ive seen his work..
> *


    i fucking hate u


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Jan 14 2011, 01:58 PM~19596912
> *This is what you wrote Inutil! Who tought u how to spoke? :biggrin:
> *


we must have da same teacher :uh:


----------



## louies90

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 14 2011, 04:50 PM~19598133
> *      i fucking hate u
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84

*All the colors will be stocked in MICRO. Silvers are available in all sizes. Larger sizes are available in colors upon request and full payment.*


----------



## SIK_9D1

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 14 2011, 03:16 PM~19598352
> *we must have da same teacher  :uh:
> *


Simon! :biggrin:


----------



## pi4short

TTT for the bike man... :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

:wave:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 14 2011, 07:48 PM~19599474
> *:wave:
> *


:boink: :boink:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 14 2011, 08:30 PM~19599864
> *:boink: :boink:
> *


 :run: :run: :run:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 14 2011, 10:42 PM~19601108
> *:run:  :run:  :run:
> *


    stop yo shit just go wit da flow :squint: :squint: :squint:


----------



## danny chawps

:0 :0 :0 :wow: :wow: :wow: wheres the flaked booby shot :wow: :wow:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Jan 14 2011, 10:49 PM~19601184-->
> 
> 
> 
> stop yo shit just go wit da flow  :squint:  :squint:  :squint:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No Never!!! :run: :run: :run:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-danny chawps_@Jan 14 2011, 10:50 PM~19601195
> *:0  :0  :0  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:    wheres the flaked booby shot  :wow:  :wow:
> *


Elspok hasn't posted his pics yet lmao!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lilmikew86

sup homie :boink:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 14 2011, 11:00 PM~19601319
> *No Never!!! :run:  :run:  :run:
> 
> 
> Elspok hasn't posted his pics yet lmao!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


you gonna like it  i promise :happysad: 


naw i havent got any new razor blades so they all fuzzy and shit :happysad:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Jan 14 2011, 11:06 PM~19601384
> *sup homie :boink:
> *


:boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 14 2011, 11:14 PM~19601490
> *you gonna like it    i promise  :happysad:
> naw i havent got any new razor blades so they all fuzzy and shit :happysad:
> *


:no: :no: :no: EWWWWWW!!!!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HEY SPOCK JUST DROPPING IN TO SHOW SOME LOVE...


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 14 2011, 11:32 PM~19601716
> *HEY SPOCK JUST DROPPING IN TO SHOW SOME LOVE...
> *


qvo comadre!!! have a great weekend!!


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 14 2011, 11:27 PM~19601654
> *:no:  :no:  :no: EWWWWWW!!!!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SIK_9D1

Buenos Dias Elspock! :wave:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Jan 15 2011, 11:52 AM~19604844
> *Buenos Dias Elspock!  :wave:
> *


Qvo! Trying to get my fucking heater to work :banghead: fuck!


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Jan 15 2011, 11:52 AM~19604844
> *Buenos Dias Elspock!  :wave:
> *


Qvo! Trying to get my fucking heater to work :banghead: fuck!


----------



## SIK_9D1

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 15 2011, 10:21 AM~19604989
> *Qvo! Trying to get my fucking heater to work :banghead: fuck!
> *


 :rant:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Jan 15 2011, 01:04 PM~19605246
> *:rant:
> *


Its ALIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Now its on!!!


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 15 2011, 10:21 AM~19604989
> *Qvo! Trying to get my fucking heater to work :banghead: fuck!
> *


Rub ur legs 2gether :cheesy:


----------



## SIK_9D1

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 15 2011, 12:30 PM~19605792
> *Rub ur legs 2gether  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## louies90

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 15 2011, 02:30 PM~19605792
> *put on some cordaroy pants and Rub ur legs 2gether  :cheesy:
> *


  fixxed


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Jan 15 2011, 02:30 PM~19605792-->
> 
> 
> 
> Rub ur legs 2gether  :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2011, 02:31 PM~19605797
> *:roflmao:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-louies90_@Jan 15 2011, 02:36 PM~19605815
> * fixxed
> *


all 3 of you


----------



## cutebratt04

:wave:


----------



## elspock84

got some primer down. these are all cell phone pics right now. ill post better pics tonight.


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 15 2011, 12:46 PM~19605856
> *all 3 of you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 15 2011, 02:47 PM~19605866
> *:wave:
> *




__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 15 2011, 12:53 PM~19605893
> *
> 
> 
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 15 2011, 02:53 PM~19605893
> *
> 
> 
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


aww poor pink panther lol! :roflmao:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 15 2011, 12:53 PM~19605893
> *
> 
> 
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:tuckinsak: :happysad:


----------



## elspock84

Just laid down some paint. Flake is next.


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 15 2011, 01:43 PM~19606177
> *Just laid down some paint. Flake is next.
> *


Tight jeans ok :happysad:


----------



## SIK_9D1

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 15 2011, 01:43 PM~19606177
> *Just laid down some paint. Flake is next.
> *


 hno:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 15 2011, 03:58 PM~19606238
> *Tight jeans ok  :happysad:
> *


Nutt huggers are always a plus :thumbsup:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 15 2011, 05:25 PM~19606699
> *Nutt huggers are always a plus :thumbsup:
> *


 :no:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HEY COMPA, HOPE YOU HAVE A GREAT SATURDAY... :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

AND ITS A WRAP!!! got tonys bike all done :biggrin: uploading pics now. :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

this is a 16in female pixie for da homie tony

primer


----------



## SIK_9D1

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 15 2011, 04:37 PM~19607094
> *AND ITS A WRAP!!! got tonys bike all done  :biggrin: uploading pics now.  :biggrin:
> *


 hno: Its Actually My 3 Month Old Son Jayden's Bike! but Still! hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## elspock84

the color we went wit was an orange color wit a shit load of pearl in it already. pics dont do this color no justice at ALL.


----------



## SIK_9D1

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 15 2011, 04:47 PM~19607160
> *the color we went wit was an orange color wit a shit load of  pearl in it already. pics dont do this color no justice at ALL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## elspock84

3 COATS OF BASE.


----------



## elspock84

some laser orange just mixed a lil bit :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

2 heavy coats of flake


----------



## elspock84

3 good coats of clear to bury the flake.


----------



## SIK_9D1

Looks Good loco!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Jan 15 2011, 06:55 PM~19607208
> *Looks Good loco!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


fucking pics dont do it no justice. cant wait to see this bitch in da sun :wow:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 15 2011, 06:53 PM~19607200
> *3 good coats of clear to bury the flake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 15 2011, 04:56 PM~19607218
> *fucking pics dont do it no justice. cant wait to see this bitch in da sun  :wow:
> *


Looks bad ass spock, does it flip any other colors? When I played with it I saw shades of gold and shades of orange, and also flipped green..

I also have a new flake posted on my page called Blue Berry Burst :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 15 2011, 07:10 PM~19607323
> *Looks bad ass spock, does it flip any other colors? When I played with it I saw shades of gold and shades of orange, and also flipped green..
> *


yes theres blues and greens also. ohhh and i did some spray cans wit da pink, orange, and green lasers . motherfucker if these colors aint wild not one looks like da color that is in da jar. only maybe da green one.


----------



## elspock84

oh and yeah i saw da new color. i want a jar for sure


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 15 2011, 05:11 PM~19607332
> *yes theres blues and greens also. ohhh and i did some spray cans  wit da pink, orange, and green lasers . motherfucker if these colors aint wild not one looks like da color that is in da jar. only maybe da green one.
> *


But you like them tho?


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 15 2011, 05:12 PM~19607339
> *oh and yeah i saw da new color. i want a jar for sure
> *


For sure..


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 15 2011, 04:56 PM~19607218
> *fucking pics dont do it no justice. cant wait to see this bitch in da sun  :wow:
> *


Can you shoot a video?


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 15 2011, 07:13 PM~19607344
> *But you like them tho?
> *


da green is badass!! da pink is blue and purple. da orange is copper, yellow, green and blue. hell yeah i love them it looks fucking sweet.


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 15 2011, 07:17 PM~19607369
> *Can you shoot a video?
> *


it will be sunny tomorrow so yes :biggrin: . and pics and videos of the cans.


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 15 2011, 05:18 PM~19607379
> *da green is badass!!  da pink is blue and purple.  da orange is copper, yellow, green and blue. hell yeah i love them it looks fucking sweet.
> *


Shod, a while back shot the pink over black and in one dirrection it looks blue and from another angle you can see the pink appear. it's in his photobucket.


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 15 2011, 07:21 PM~19607405
> *Shod, a while back shot the pink over black and in one dirrection it looks blue and from another angle you can see the pink appear. it's in his photobucket.
> *


It's badass all of them!


----------



## elspock84

here's da video finally


----------



## SIK_9D1

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 15 2011, 06:53 PM~19608018
> *here's da video finally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Jan 15 2011, 09:14 PM~19608175
> *:worship:
> *


at .41 in da video can see da purple and green in it.


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 15 2011, 07:20 PM~19608200
> *at .41 in da video  can see da purple and green in it.
> *


Yep, where the brakes bolt on.. and also 1:12+ you can see it on the bottom bracket.. :wow:


----------



## SIK_9D1

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 15 2011, 07:20 PM~19608200
> *at .41 in da video  can see da purple and green in it.
> *


The more you look at it the more the different color pop out at u!


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Jan 15 2011, 10:23 PM~19608718
> *The more you look at it the more the different color pop out at u!
> *


Yes un chingo!


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## SIK_9D1

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 15 2011, 08:31 PM~19608785
> *Yes un chingo!
> *


Simon Que Yes! :yes:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 15 2011, 08:53 PM~19608018
> *here's da video finally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice! :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

heres da spray cans i sprayed to test da laser flakes over black. from left to right 
green, pink and orange. video loading right now.


----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84

*All the colors are stocked in MICRO. Silvers are available in all sizes.*


----------



## elspock84

*Latest edition... Micro .008 shades of dark blue, royal blue, green, purple, teal,* :wow: 








*This is not a home made mix, Just the colors I see.*


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 15 2011, 09:20 PM~19609269
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


Here also is the pink in the center. click image for quick video. 
green laser, pink laser, purple laser.


----------



## sic713

clean ur garage fool


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 16 2011, 02:05 PM~19612327
> *clean ur garage fool
> *


Looks like ur old garage when u where doing da bikes huh


----------



## cutebratt04

:wave:


----------



## SIK_9D1

Que Onda Loco! :boink:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 16 2011, 12:16 PM~19612057
> *Here also is the pink in the center. click image for quick video.
> green laser, pink laser, purple laser.
> 
> 
> *


HEY COMPA SORRY BEEN A STRANGER, BUT BEEN BUSY SPENDING TIME WITH OUR YOUNGEST LIL DREAMWORK...  WE WERE GETTING SO WRAPPED UP WITH WORK, AND OTHER THINGS, THAT WE WERE FAILING TO REALIZE THE REAL REASONS WHY WE DO WHAT WE DO... BUT HOPE YOU HAD A GREAT WEEKEND... :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod




----------



## bigshod

:0 :drama:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 17 2011, 08:45 AM~19618464
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :drama:
> *


is that gonna be my valentines present :wow:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 17 2011, 07:19 AM~19618623
> *is that gonna be my valentines present  :wow:
> *


no im gonna start my bizness there :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 17 2011, 09:20 AM~19618629
> *no im gonna start my bizness there :cheesy:
> *


    dont wanna do that nukka    :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 17 2011, 07:26 AM~19618660
> *      dont wanna do that nukka        :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


 thought u said its good $$ :angry:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 17 2011, 09:29 AM~19618676
> *thought u said its good $$ :angry:
> *


only for me nukka


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 15 2011, 07:53 PM~19608018
> *here's da video finally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



what base is this?


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 17 2011, 07:32 AM~19618689
> *only for me nukka
> *


u shellfish shummmabish


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 17 2011, 09:35 AM~19618703
> *u shellfish shummmabish
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 17 2011, 07:36 AM~19618709
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :|


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 17 2011, 09:33 AM~19618694
> *what base is this?
> *


its called BIG BAD ORANGE. da base its self has a shitload of pearl in da paint. 

http://www.sherwin-automotive.com/en/Produ...tt-Jackson.aspx


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 17 2011, 09:37 AM~19618718
> *:|
> *


my territory


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 17 2011, 07:44 AM~19618751
> *my territory
> *


so u think.....


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 17 2011, 09:48 AM~19618775
> *so u think.....
> *


 :twak: :twak: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 17 2011, 07:51 AM~19618801
> *:twak:  :twak:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


i will hire u after u lose ur customers :h5:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 17 2011, 09:53 AM~19618814
> *i will hire u after u lose ur customers :h5:
> *


hey so what u wearing today :wow:


----------



## DETONATER

:no: :roflmao: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 17 2011, 10:03 AM~19618873
> *:no:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


same question for you :wow:


----------



## elspock84

*All the colors are stocked in MICRO. Silvers are available in all sizes.*


----------



## elspock84

*Latest edition... Micro .008 shades of dark blue, royal blue, green, purple, teal,* :wow: 








*This is not a home made mix, Just the colors I see.*


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 17 2011, 08:04 AM~19618878
> *same question for you  :wow:
> *


mUAFUKKA you to late, the trunk was caliswangin last night! :biggrin: 







:roflmao:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 17 2011, 10:10 AM~19618917
> *mUAFUKKA you to late, the trunk was caliswangin last night!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


pics or it didnt happen :wow:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 17 2011, 08:13 AM~19618933
> *pics or it didnt happen  :wow:
> *


Dam thought I had you going.. :|


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 17 2011, 10:15 AM~19618941
> *Dam thought I had you going..  :|
> *


 :naughty: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 17 2011, 08:13 AM~19618933
> *pics or it didnt happen  :wow:
> *


X2 :wow:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 17 2011, 09:29 AM~19619473
> *X2 :wow:
> *


you too huh... :uh:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 17 2011, 01:30 PM~19620417
> *you too huh...  :uh:
> *


Shit we just trying to see wasssup :wow:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 17 2011, 11:50 AM~19620585
> *Shit we just trying to see wasssup :wow:
> *


Well you know we need to turn our attention over to the bratt.. she been holding out.. :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 17 2011, 01:54 PM~19620619
> *Well you know we need to turn our attention over to the bratt.. she been holding out.. :biggrin:
> *


man she wants this BAD :biggrin: 
































she just dont know it yet :happysad:


----------



## hi_ryder

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 16 2011, 10:53 AM~19607200
> *3 good coats of clear to bury the flake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


garage looks like a war zone... nice paint though.


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Jan 17 2011, 02:41 PM~19620961
> *garage looks like a war zone... nice paint though.
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: il clean it tonight fuckers :uh:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER+Jan 17 2011, 12:54 PM~19620619-->
> 
> 
> 
> Well you know we need to turn our attention over to the bratt.. she been holding out.. :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2011, 01:23 PM~19620855
> *man she wants this BAD :biggrin:
> she just dont know it yet  :happysad:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LMFAO... THAT'S A GOOD ONE COMPA... STR8 FANTASY, BUT IT'S A GOOD ONE...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2011, 01:41 PM~19620961
> *garage looks like a war zone... nice paint though.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :0 LMAO...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@Jan 17 2011, 02:11 PM~19621153
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  il clean it tonight fuckers  :uh:
> *


SURE YOU WILL...HAHAHAHA CONSTUCTIVE DISORGANIZATION IF YOU ASK ME... MAKE YOUR $$$ COMPA, DA MESS CAN WAIT... :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 17 2011, 04:55 PM~19622018
> *:uh:
> LMFAO... THAT'S A GOOD ONE COMPA... STR8 FANTASY, BUT IT'S A GOOD ONE...
> :0  :0 LMAO...
> SURE YOU WILL...HAHAHAHA CONSTUCTIVE DISORGANIZATION IF YOU ASK ME... MAKE YOUR $$$ COMPA, DA MESS CAN WAIT... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: its an organized mess :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 17 2011, 03:05 PM~19622097
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: its an organized mess  :biggrin:
> *


on the rag :dunno:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 17 2011, 05:09 PM~19622130
> *on the rag :dunno:
> *


yes i feel bloated :uh:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 17 2011, 04:05 PM~19622097
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: its an organized mess  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: HEY I CUT YOU A BREAK CUZ I KNOW YOU ARE OUT THERE MAKING YOUR CHIPS TO WORRY ABOUT THE LIL MESS..HAHAHA I AM BEING SUPPORTIVE, NOT SARCASTIC OK... IT'S NOT LIKE THE MESS IS GOING NO WHERE, THERE IS ALWAYS TOMORROW??? I THINK???LMAO... MUCH LOVE AND RESPECTS... KEEP BEING YOU CUZ I SWEAR YOU ARE AT LEAST REAL... :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 17 2011, 05:24 PM~19622265
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: HEY I CUT YOU A BREAK CUZ I KNOW YOU ARE OUT THERE MAKING YOUR CHIPS TO WORRY ABOUT THE LIL MESS..HAHAHA I AM BEING SUPPORTIVE, NOT SARCASTIC OK... IT'S NOT LIKE THE MESS IS GOING NO WHERE, THERE IS ALWAYS TOMORROW??? I THINK???LMAO... MUCH LOVE AND RESPECTS... KEEP BEING YOU CUZ I SWEAR YOU ARE AT LEAST REAL...  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: shit you should see the kitchen after i cook :happysad:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 17 2011, 10:10 AM~19618917
> *mUAFUKKA you to late, the trunk was caliswangin last night!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 17 2011, 08:08 PM~19625197
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


thanx for the pix britt


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by DETONATER+Jan 17 2011, 01:54 PM~19620619-->
> 
> 
> 
> Well you know we need to turn our attention over to the bratt.. she been holding out.. :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you mean I'm Holding Out?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@Jan 17 2011, 02:23 PM~19620855
> *man she wants this BAD :biggrin:
> she just dont know it yet  :happysad:
> *


Well I Guess I'll Never Know It Then Lmao! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 17 2011, 08:14 PM~19625291
> *What do you mean I'm Holding Out?
> 
> *



ur not


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 17 2011, 10:13 PM~19625276
> *thanx for the pix britt
> *


Damit Shod Shut Up lol! :angry:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 17 2011, 08:15 PM~19625317
> *Damit Shod Shut Up lol! :angry:
> *


 :happysad: sorry :banghead: hno:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 17 2011, 10:17 PM~19625333
> *:happysad: sorry :banghead:  hno:
> *


Whatever No You're Not lol :happysad:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 17 2011, 08:19 PM~19625376
> *Whatever No You're Not lol :happysad:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 17 2011, 10:14 PM~19625291
> *What do you mean I'm Holding Out?
> Well I Guess I'll Never Know It Then Lmao! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 whatever. When u least expect it ur gonna be all "damn Spock u so fine! Let me get some :boink: "


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 17 2011, 10:15 PM~19625313
> *ur not
> *


WTF  u not allowed in here since u tryin to take my bidness


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 17 2011, 09:08 PM~19626060
> *WTF  u not allowed in here since u tryin to take my bidness and my gurl
> *


fixated


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 17 2011, 11:06 PM~19626031
> * whatever.  When u least expect it ur gonna be all "damn Spock u so fine! Let me get some :boink: "
> *


Riiiiiiiight Yeah ok keep Dreamin Spock! :tongue:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 17 2011, 11:14 PM~19626132
> *fixated
> *


i thought u was my gurl


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 17 2011, 11:18 PM~19626180
> *i thought u was my gurl
> *


Yeah I thought yall were each others Gurl lol!!! :rofl:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 17 2011, 11:16 PM~19626156
> *Riiiiiiiight Yeah ok keep Dreamin Spock! :tongue:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 17 2011, 11:20 PM~19626201
> *Yeah I thought yall were each others Gurl lol!!! :rofl:
> *


wtf get ur shit straight he my gurl :angry: i pitch he catches


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 17 2011, 11:21 PM~19626221
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You Wish you Could Own All This!!!


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 17 2011, 11:23 PM~19626254
> *You Wish you Could Own All This!!!
> *


    ok i give up u win


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 17 2011, 11:25 PM~19626287
> *      ok i give up u win
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Aww that was Too Easy but ok Good Night Spock Lol :wave:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 17 2011, 11:27 PM~19626310
> *Aww that was Too Easy but ok Good Night Spock Lol :wave:
> *


----------



## lilmikew86

hey spock wen u gona give back my leather men porno
???? :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Jan 18 2011, 01:31 AM~19627314
> *hey spock wen u gona give back my leather men porno
> ???? :biggrin:
> *


wtf     






















































FUCKING INDIAN GIVER!  YOU SAID I COULD HAVE IT. SO ME AND BIGSHOD COULD PRACTICE WIT IT


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

GOOD MORNING CRAZY COMPA... HOPE YOU ARE OFF TO A GOOD DAY... HEY I TOTALLY LOVED THAT ORANGE BIKE FOO.. IT CAME OUT PRETTY DAMN TIGHT WITH THE LASER YOU THREW ON TOP OF THE ORANGE PEARL... VERY GOOD COMBO... WELL I'M GONNA GO DO MY ROUNDS... SEE YOU LATER COMPITA...


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 18 2011, 10:27 AM~19628841
> *GOOD MORNING CRAZY COMPA... HOPE YOU ARE OFF TO A GOOD DAY... HEY I TOTALLY LOVED THAT ORANGE BIKE FOO.. IT CAME OUT PRETTY DAMN TIGHT WITH THE LASER YOU THREW ON TOP OF THE ORANGE PEARL... VERY GOOD COMBO... WELL I'M GONNA GO DO MY ROUNDS... SEE YOU LATER COMPITA...
> *


qvo comadre thanks for the props. lets see what the yellow laser looks like over the yellow pearl :wow:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 18 2011, 09:32 AM~19628878
> *qvo comadre thanks for the props. lets see what the yellow laser looks like over the yellow pearl  :wow:
> *


WILL DIFENATELY STAY TUNED... :drama:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 18 2011, 08:20 AM~19628788
> *wtf
> FUCKING INDIAN GIVER!   YOU SAID I COULD HAVE IT. SO ME AND BIGSHOD COULD PRACTICE WIT IT
> *


 U didn't tell me it was a gay prono .. U said the chicks are coming in the next scene :happysad:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 18 2011, 12:09 PM~19629456
> * U didn't tell me it was a gay prono .. U said the chicks are coming in the next scene :happysad:
> *


 :happysad: :happysad: :happysad: SUCKER!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 17 2011, 09:08 AM~19618905
> *Latest edition... Micro .008 shades of dark blue, royal blue, green, purple, teal,  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not a home made mix, Just the colors I see.
> *


----------



## elspock84

*All the colors are stocked in MICRO. Silvers are available in all sizes.*


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 17 2011, 11:35 PM~19626379
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Omg That's a Big Bunny Lol!!! :wave:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 18 2011, 08:04 PM~19633514
> *Omg That's a Big Bunny Lol!!! :wave:
> *


That's what she said :naughty:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 18 2011, 08:13 PM~19633592
> *That's what she said :naughty:
> *


Lol Whatever Shod wouldn't Say That Lmao! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 15 2011, 07:53 PM~19608018
> *here's da video finally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 214Tex




----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 18 2011, 06:18 PM~19633635
> *Lol Whatever Shod wouldn't Say That Lmao! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:|


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 18 2011, 10:56 PM~19635378
> *:|
> *


:squint:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HEY COMPA, THE 72 CAMARO WE DID MADE IT FRONT COVER... IN A MUSCLE CAR MAG. I AM SOOO, PROUD OF MY CHINO IT AINT EVEN FUNNY CHECK OUT THE THREAD I POSTED SOME PICS... BUENO LET ME FINISH MY ROUNDS... :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 19 2011, 12:03 AM~19636104
> *HEY COMPA, THE 72 CAMARO WE DID MADE IT FRONT COVER... IN A MUSCLE CAR MAG. I AM SOOO, PROUD OF MY CHINO IT AINT EVEN FUNNY CHECK OUT THE THREAD I POSTED SOME PICS... BUENO LET ME FINISH MY ROUNDS... :biggrin:
> *


orale ill check it out. buenas noches!!!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 18 2011, 11:06 PM~19636143
> *orale ill check it out. buenas noches!!!
> *


GOOD NIGHT TO YOU TOO... HASTA TOMORROW... :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## SIK_9D1

Buenos Dias Spock


----------



## mrchavez

:wave:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jan 19 2011, 10:53 AM~19638403
> *:wave:
> *


 :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Jan 19 2011, 10:10 AM~19638134-->
> 
> 
> 
> ttt
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> morning snookums!! :boink: :boink: :boink:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SIK_9D1_@Jan 19 2011, 10:23 AM~19638215
> *Buenos Dias Spock
> *


qvo jotolon! 
.
:boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Jan 18 2011, 11:09 AM~19629456-->
> 
> 
> 
> U didn't tell me it was a gay prono .. U said the chicks are coming in the next scene :happysad:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HAHAHA... POOR SHOD, POOR, POOR SHOD... LMAO... :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2011, 11:36 AM~19629680
> *:happysad:  :happysad:  :happysad: SUCKER!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wow: :0 :0 LMAO...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by ~GARZA 70 [email protected] 18 2011, 11:50 AM~19629791
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHAT'S UP GIL.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mrchavez_@Jan 19 2011, 09:53 AM~19638403
> *:wave:
> *


SUP MR. CHAVEZ...







HEY COMPA, I HOPE YOUR ARE OFF TO A GREAT HUMP DAY, I FOR ONE AM GLAD WE ARE HALF WAY THRU THIS WEEK... I HOPE THE WEEKEND IS JUST AS BEAUTIFUL AS THESE PAST FEW DAYS... I SWEAR THERE ISN'T A BETTER PLACE THAN GHETTO ASS CALI... I'M SURE YOU LOVE IT WHERE YOUR AT SINCE YOU GET TO GO MAKE THAT MONEY IN THAT NASTY COLD ASS WHEATHER... I TOTALLY UNDERSTAND WHY YOU ARE SUCH A FREAKY FREAK COMPA... GOT TO KEEP YOURSELF WARM HUH??? AHAHAHAHAHAHA(THERE GOES MY EVIL TWIN AGAIN, GOD I HATE THAT BISH...) LOL... HOPE I MADE YOU LAUGH COMPA, CUZ GOD KNOWS YOU ALWAYS MAKE ME FORGET HOW CRAPPY SOME DAYS ARE... MUCH LOVE AND RESPECTS FOO...


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 19 2011, 11:53 AM~19638825
> *HEY COMPA, I HOPE YOUR ARE OFF TO A GREAT HUMP DAY, I FOR ONE AM GLAD WE ARE HALF WAY THRU THIS WEEK... I HOPE THE WEEKEND IS JUST AS BEAUTIFUL AS THESE PAST FEW DAYS... I SWEAR THERE ISN'T A BETTER PLACE THAN GHETTO ASS CALI... I'M SURE YOU LOVE IT WHERE YOUR AT SINCE YOU GET TO GO MAKE THAT MONEY IN THAT NASTY COLD ASS WHEATHER... I TOTALLY UNDERSTAND WHY YOU ARE SUCH A FREAKY FREAK COMPA... GOT TO KEEP YOURSELF WARM HUH??? AHAHAHAHAHAHA(THERE GOES MY EVIL TWIN AGAIN, GOD I HATE THAT BISH...) LOL... HOPE I MADE YOU LAUGH COMPA, CUZ GOD KNOWS YOU ALWAYS MAKE ME FORGET HOW CRAPPY SOME DAYS ARE... MUCH LOVE AND RESPECTS FOO...
> *


hey whatever keeps me warm que no :biggrin: shit friday they say when i wake up its gonna be -4 . thats some cold shit. thats da kinda cold that when u walk out ur boogers freeze instantly :happysad:


----------



## SIK_9D1

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 19 2011, 10:03 AM~19638887
> *hey whatever keeps me warm que no  :biggrin:  shit friday they say when i wake up its gonna be -4 . thats some cold shit. thats da kinda cold that when u walk out ur boogers freeze instantly  :happysad:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 19 2011, 11:03 AM~19638887
> *hey whatever keeps me warm que no  :biggrin:  shit friday they say when i wake up its gonna be -4 . thats some cold shit. thats da kinda cold that when u walk out ur boogers freeze instantly  :happysad:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: see now that is toooooo fricken cold for this girl...


----------



## elspock84

ill take pics and videos of what crystalized boogers look like


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 19 2011, 11:28 AM~19639527
> *ill take pics and videos of what crystalized boogers look like
> *


 :wow:


----------



## DETONATER

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## elspock84

took some pics of the chainguard last night and well i caught da perfect lighting to see da green flip flop.


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 19 2011, 12:28 PM~19639527
> *ill take pics and videos of what crystalized boogers look like
> *


ewww... NO thank you!!! i believe you... lmao...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 19 2011, 04:06 PM~19641290
> *took some pics of the chainguard last night and well i caught da perfect lighting to see da green flip flop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn that sh*t is bananas... you totally did catch the perfect lighting... good job compa... :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs+Jan 19 2011, 05:37 PM~19641547-->
> 
> 
> 
> ewww... NO thank you!!! i believe you... lmao...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> im still gonna do it and ur gonna look at it too!! :angry:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 19 2011, 05:39 PM~19641558
> *damn that sh*t is bananas... you totally did catch the perfect lighting... good job compa... :biggrin:
> *


shit ive been waiting for a sunny day all week to catch a better pic and take another video but nada :angry: it got sunny at about 4 today just as the sun was going down fuck!!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 19 2011, 04:51 PM~19641627
> *im still gonna do it and ur gonna look at it too!!  :angry:
> shit ive been waiting for a sunny day all week to catch a better pic and take another video but nada  :angry:  it got sunny at about 4 today just as the sun was going down fuck!!
> *


COCHINO!!! A JUEVO NI LOS ZAPATOS ENTRAN... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

DAMN YOU ALL HAVE IT F*CKED UP FOR REAL OVER THERE HUH??? I SWEAR MAKES ME APPRECIATE, GHETTO ASS CALI...LMAO...


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 19 2011, 06:47 PM~19642121
> *COCHINO!!! A JUEVO NI LOS ZAPATOS ENTRAN... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> DAMN YOU ALL HAVE IT F*CKED UP FOR REAL OVER THERE HUH??? I SWEAR MAKES ME APPRECIATE, GHETTO ASS CALI...LMAO...
> *


Naw fuck that I love this weather out here. We get all four seasons. Shit sometimes all in da same day never a dull moment.


----------



## SIK_9D1

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 19 2011, 03:06 PM~19641290
> *took some pics of the chainguard last night and well i caught da perfect lighting to see da green flip flop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Jan 20 2011, 12:02 AM~19645760
> *:wow:
> *


i know huh!!! :wow:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

BUENAS NOCHES COMPA, SEE YOU ALRATO SI DIOS QUIERE... :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

*All the colors are stocked in MICRO. Silvers are available in all sizes.*


----------



## elspock84




----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HEY COMPITA, JUST MY THURSDAY BUMP... HOPE YOU HAVE A WONDERFUL DAY, STAY COOL OR IN YOUR CASE WARM... LOL... Y GRACIAS FOR ALL THE RESPECT FOO... TOTALLY APPRECIATE YOUR FRIENDSHIP ON HERE... SO HAVE A GREAT ONE OK... THE GIRLY IN ME SPEAKING... (MY BAD) LOL...


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 20 2011, 01:15 PM~19649730
> *HEY COMPITA, JUST MY THURSDAY BUMP... HOPE YOU HAVE A WONDERFUL DAY, STAY COOL OR IN YOUR CASE WARM... LOL... Y GRACIAS FOR ALL THE RESPECT FOO... TOTALLY APPRECIATE YOUR FRIENDSHIP ON HERE... SO HAVE A GREAT ONE OK... THE GIRLY IN ME SPEAKING... (MY BAD) LOL...
> *


yeah i gotta keep warm tomorrow. they talking about wind chills in da -20 to -35 range fuck that shit. no painting this weeken


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 20 2011, 12:24 PM~19649829
> *yeah i gotta keep warm tomorrow. they talking about wind chills in da -20 to -35 range fuck that shit. no painting this weeken
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN THAT IS TO DAMN COLD FOR ME COMPA... I GIVE IT UP TO YOU, I WOULD BE LIKE A BEAR, AND HIBERNATE THRU THE WINTER, MY GAS BILL WOULD BREAK THE BANK... NO LIE... I AM A WUSSY FOR COLD... WELL I'LL HIT U UP IN A WHILE BRO. MY OLDEST IS BULLING ME TO GO WITH HER TO TORTAS SINALOA...


----------



## louies90

:uh:


----------



## elspock84

getting ready to ship out this tank. so before i did i got a video of in in da sun :wow:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 20 2011, 02:49 PM~19650987
> *getting ready to ship out this tank. so before i did i got a video of in in da sun  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 my gosh that is sick :wow: 


we need to get you a new cam


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 20 2011, 06:35 PM~19652482
> *my gosh that is sick  :wow:
> we need to get you a new cam
> *


Shit it's only 3 months old  need to clean da lense :happysad:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by lesstime+Jan 20 2011, 05:35 PM~19652482-->
> 
> 
> 
> my gosh that is sick  :wow:
> we need to get you a new cam
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@Jan 20 2011, 06:10 PM~19652755
> *Shit it's only 3 months old  need to clean da lense :happysad:
> *


DON'T WORRY COMPA, IT'S THE BLING EFX... LOL... THAT SHIT IS OFF THE HOOK... :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 20 2011, 07:46 PM~19653119
> *DON'T WORRY COMPA, IT'S THE BLING EFX... LOL... THAT SHIT IS OFF THE HOOK... :biggrin:
> *


Gracias comadre


----------



## elspock84

heres da spray cans i sprayed to test da laser flakes over black. from left to right 
green, pink and orange. video loading right now.


----------



## elspock84

woke up to this shit today


----------



## elspock84

woke up this and da sun was shining through my window. so i picked up da orange chainguard and took a lil video.


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 21 2011, 07:30 AM~19658276
> *woke up to this shit today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: Fuck That!


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 21 2011, 12:26 PM~19659429
> *:wow:  :wow:  Fuck That!
> *


washed my face and walked out and this happened right away frozen nutt hairs :wow:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Jan 21 2011, 08:30 AM~19658276-->
> 
> 
> 
> woke up to this shit today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OH HELL NOOOO!!! THAT SHIT RIGHT THERE IS CRAZZZY COLD...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2011, 11:26 AM~19659429
> *:wow:  :wow:  Fuck That!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> X CDC
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@Jan 21 2011, 11:34 AM~19659488
> *washed my face and walked out and this happened right away  frozen nutt hairs :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THANK GOD IT WASN'T THE FROZEN BOOGERS... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
SERIOUSLY CAN'T PAINT FOR A GOOD MIN WHERE YOU ARE AT HUH??? WELL HOPE YOU ARE OFF TO A WONDERFUL FRIDAY... I AM DOING MY IT'S FRIDAY DANCE RIGHT NOW... LOL...


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 21 2011, 12:44 PM~19659559
> *OH HELL NOOOO!!! THAT SHIT RIGHT THERE IS CRAZZZY COLD...
> X CDC
> THANK GOD IT WASN'T THE FROZEN BOOGERS... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> SERIOUSLY CAN'T PAINT FOR A GOOD MIN WHERE YOU ARE AT HUH??? WELL HOPE YOU ARE OFF TO A WONDERFUL FRIDAY... I AM DOING MY IT'S FRIDAY DANCE RIGHT NOW... LOL...
> *


oh i got those too ill send u a pm in a min wit da frozen mocos :wow:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 21 2011, 10:34 AM~19659488
> *washed my face and walked out and this happened right away  frozen nutt hairs :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


why are there nut hairs on your chin.. good ole morning tea bagging.. :uh:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 21 2011, 12:47 PM~19659590
> *why are there nut hairs on your chin.. good ole morning tea bagging..  :uh:
> *


shod forgot to shave :happysad: :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 21 2011, 11:47 AM~19659586
> *oh i got those too ill send u a pm in a min wit da frozen mocos  :wow:
> *


 :ninja: :ninja: :no: :no: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: THE PM STILL GOTS ME GOING... LMAO...


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 21 2011, 03:52 PM~19661920
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: THE PM STILL GOTS ME GOING... LMAO...
> *


I gotta see this one.. :0


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 21 2011, 08:26 PM~19663015
> *I gotta see this one.. :0
> *


She didn't want to look at my boogers so I sent her someone elses


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 21 2011, 07:27 PM~19663564
> *She didn't want to look at my boogers so I sent her someone elses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :ugh: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 21 2011, 09:45 PM~19663725
> *:ugh:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:h5:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 21 2011, 07:27 PM~19663564
> *She didn't want to look at my boogers so I sent her someone elses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 22 2011, 12:36 AM~19665045
> *:uh:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 21 2011, 10:58 PM~19665158
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


wut up beat up


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Jan 21 2011, 12:34 PM~19659488-->
> 
> 
> 
> washed my face and walked out and this happened right away  frozen nutt hairs :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@Jan 21 2011, 09:27 PM~19663564
> *She didn't want to look at my boogers so I sent her someone elses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Ewwwwwwwww!!!!!!! :barf:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 22 2011, 01:01 PM~19667174
> *Ewwwwwwwww!!!!!!! :barf:
> *


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 22 2011, 01:42 PM~19667390
> *
> *


Hi Spock! :wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 21 2011, 08:27 PM~19663564
> *She didn't want to look at my boogers so I sent her someone elses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: POOR LIL NEGLECTED BOOGER...LOL...PERSON WHO TOOK THAT FLICK FOUND IT FUNNIER TO TAKE A PIC FIRST, AND TAKE CARE OF THE SNOT LATER... :no: :no: :no: POOR BABY...


----------



## elspock84

got more flake in today!!!!!










heres da complete collection!!


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 22 2011, 03:39 PM~19668620
> *got more flake in today!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres da complete collection!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 22 2011, 04:39 PM~19668620
> *got more flake in today!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres da complete collection!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE COLLECTION YOU GOT THERE COMPA... :wow: :wow: SUPER NIIICE... HOPE YOU HAVE YOURSELF A GOOD DAY... GET YOUR REST, HAVE YOUR FUN, AND KEEP THEM CHISTES GOING... MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT TO YOU MY FRIEND...


----------



## cutebratt04

Hi Spock! :wave:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 23 2011, 07:31 PM~19676901
> *Hi Spock! :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: qvo!!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

OMG. CHECK OUT THE POOR BRO. THAT GOT TOOK BY MAC... THAT IS SOME FUCKED UP SH*T... I AM LIKE WOW...


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 23 2011, 11:01 PM~19679091
> *OMG. CHECK OUT THE POOR BRO. THAT GOT TOOK BY MAC... THAT IS SOME FUCKED UP SH*T... I AM LIKE WOW...
> *


huh what happened???


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

CHECK IT OUT COMPA THAT FOO MAC IS DIRTY BRO...


----------



## SIK_9D1




----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Jan 24 2011, 01:21 AM~19680126
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## louies90

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 21 2011, 12:34 PM~19659488
> *washed my face and walked out and this happened right away  frozen nutt hairs :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:ugh: rhinestone undies?


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jan 24 2011, 10:42 AM~19681631
> *:ugh: rhinestone undies?
> *


----------



## louies90

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 24 2011, 10:45 AM~19681644
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


:burn: fucking ******!

side note.. whys your chin hairs have flake on them?


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jan 24 2011, 11:14 AM~19681880
> *:burn: fucking ******!
> 
> side note.. whys your chin hairs have flake on them?
> *


not flake it was ice from friday when it was cold pendejo!!!


----------



## louies90

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 24 2011, 11:24 AM~19681949
> *not flake it was ice from friday when it was cold pendejo!!!
> *


nope.. your beard is multi colored.. unless you dying it ******!


----------



## SIK_9D1

What up Spock. Picked up this Jc Higgins bike at a yard sale on Saturday for 2 bucks!


----------



## DETONATER

Sup Yo! :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 24 2011, 12:07 PM~19682263
> *Sup Yo!  :biggrin:
> *


sup nukka!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Jan 24 2011, 11:55 AM~19682176
> *What up Spock. Picked up this Jc Higgins bike at a yard sale on Saturday for 2 bucks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jan 24 2011, 11:31 AM~19681997
> *nope.. your beard is multi colored.. unless you dying it ******!
> *


 :happysad: see what had happened is umm bigshod thinks its sexxier :happysad:


----------



## elspock84

*All the colors will be stocked in MICRO. Silvers are available in all sizes. Larger sizes are available in colors upon request and full payment.*


----------



## elspock84




----------



## DETONATER

TTT....!


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 24 2011, 12:58 PM~19682635
> *TTT....!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 24 2011, 10:17 AM~19682338
> *:happysad:  see what had happened is umm bigshod thinks its sexxier  :happysad:
> *


Sexier no :uh: rougher yessssssss


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 24 2011, 01:23 PM~19682798
> *Sexier no  :uh: rougher yessssssss
> *


yeah forgot u like dat whole scotch brite pad feel :wow:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 24 2011, 11:41 AM~19682936
> *yeah forgot u like dat whole scotch brite pad feel  :wow:
> *


Hahahahahahahaaa.. :roflmao: :roflmao: 

:|


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 24 2011, 01:45 PM~19682974
> *Hahahahahahahaaa..  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> :|
> *


pendejo :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIK_9D1

:wow: Mira no mas Que bonito!


----------



## bigshod

suppers


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Jan 24 2011, 08:47 PM~19687098
> *:wow:  Mira no mas Que bonito!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How's day bitch look in da Cali sun!!! :wow:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 24 2011, 07:45 PM~19687856
> *How's day bitch look in da Cali sun!!! :wow:
> *


You painted that one right?


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 24 2011, 09:48 PM~19687892
> *You painted that one right?
> *


Yup da yellow laser over black.


----------



## bigshod

:drama:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Jan 24 2011, 07:47 PM~19687098
> *:wow:  Mira no mas Que bonito!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: DO SHOW FINAL PICS TONY...


----------



## SIK_9D1

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 24 2011, 07:45 PM~19687856
> *How's dat bitch look in da Cali sun!!! :wow:
> *


Uuuuuu Wee. That's all i gotta say! :biggrin:


----------



## SIK_9D1

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 24 2011, 09:25 PM~19689362
> *:wow:  :wow: DO SHOW FINAL PICS TONY...
> *


This one will be a Slow process! But the Orange one will be put together before this one!


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 22 2011, 04:39 PM~19668620
> *got more flake in today!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres da complete collection!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



dam thats too much bling for you :happysad:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 25 2011, 01:07 AM~19690262
> *dam thats too much bling for you  :happysad:
> *


Never that


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 24 2011, 11:07 PM~19690262
> *dam thats too much bling for you  :happysad:
> *


It's never to much ... He can take alot


----------



## SIK_9D1

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 25 2011, 08:40 AM~19692191
> *It's never to much ... He can take alot
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1+Jan 24 2011, 11:27 PM~19689928-->
> 
> 
> 
> This one will be a Slow process! But the Orange one will be put together before this one!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BUT I WOULD STILL LOVE TO SEE THE END OF THAT BUILD... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by danny [email protected] 25 2011, 12:07 AM~19690262
> *dam thats too much bling for you  :happysad:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL... SUP DANNY... I THINK COMPA CAN HANDLE IT... WELL WHEN IT AINT IN THE MINUS DEGREES... LOL... AINT NOTHING LIKE SMOGGY ASS CALI... I MEAN SUNNY ASS LMAO...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2011, 07:39 AM~19691494
> *Never that
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHAT'S UP COMPA, HOW'S IT GOING FOR YOU TODAY???
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigshod_@Jan 25 2011, 09:40 AM~19692191
> *It's never to much ... He can take alot
> *


 :no: :no: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: TOO MUCH... THANKS SHOD THAT WAS A AWSOME WAY TO START MY DAY... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 25 2011, 10:40 AM~19692191
> *It's never to much ... He can take alot
> *


 :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: 

































































no wait what!!


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 25 2011, 01:01 PM~19693292
> *WHAT'S UP COMPA, HOW'S IT GOING FOR YOU TODAY???
> *


de la chingada im at home wit a cold


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 25 2011, 12:17 PM~19693436
> *de la chingada im at home wit a cold
> *


EWWW. VALE MAS QUE NO PASES TUS COODIES... LOL... POR HACERLE CHISTE A LA MOCOCITA SEE WHAT HAPPEND??? KARMA, SASSSSS.... LMAO... HOPE YOU GET BETTER COMPA... :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 25 2011, 01:26 PM~19693508
> *EWWW. VALE MAS QUE NO PASES TUS COODIES... LOL... POR HACERLE CHISTE A LA MOCOCITA SEE WHAT HAPPEND??? KARMA, SASSSSS.... LMAO... HOPE YOU GET BETTER COMPA...  :cheesy:
> *


ok gracias :biggrin:


----------



## 95rangeron14z

so how much to buy that frame back from you flaked out? :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Jan 25 2011, 01:34 PM~19693564
> *so how much to buy that frame back from you flaked out? :biggrin:
> *


what color :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

*All the colors will be stocked in MICRO. Silvers are available in all sizes. Larger sizes are available in colors upon request and full payment.*


----------



## elspock84




----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 25 2011, 12:44 PM~19693632
> *All the colors will be stocked in MICRO. Silvers are available in all sizes. Larger sizes are available in colors upon request and full payment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TOP OF THE LINE FLAKES IF YOU ASK US... LOVE THAT BLING BLING...


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 25 2011, 12:07 PM~19693776
> *TOP OF THE LINE FLAKES IF YOU ASK US... LOVE THAT BLING BLING...
> *


Need to try this flake ... Spock said this flake shoots like shit but hok wouldn't give him deals
:drama: hno: 

Tru story :0


----------



## 95rangeron14z

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 25 2011, 02:41 PM~19693604
> *what color  :biggrin:
> *


 i will let you know... got a little project going on but want to put together a 16in street


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Jan 25 2011, 02:55 PM~19694168
> *i will let you know... got a little project going on but want to put together a 16in street
> *


oh u for reals :biggrin: ok well let me know im getting dat frame and some other frames media blasted tomorrow.


----------



## 95rangeron14z

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 25 2011, 03:56 PM~19694178
> *oh u for reals  :biggrin:  ok well let me know im getting dat frame and some other frames media blasted tomorrow.
> *


Why wouldnt i be for real? Im a painter but i can still have my stuff painted by other great painters.... :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Jan 25 2011, 02:59 PM~19694200
> *Why wouldnt i be for real? Im a painter but i can still have my stuff painted by other great painters.... :biggrin:
> *


thanks for da compliment. :biggrin: u looking for a wild color or u looking for something simple but all flaked out.


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 25 2011, 01:23 PM~19693895
> *Need to try this flake ... Spock said this flake shoots like shit but hok wouldn't give him deals
> :drama:  hno:
> 
> Tru story :0
> *


WE HAD NO PROBLEMS WITH IT... SERIOUSLY THE ONLY DIFFERENCE IS PRICE...
CUZ THE COLORS MARK CARRIES ARE THE SAME AS ALL THE OTHER BRANDS THAT ARE OUT THERE...


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 25 2011, 02:23 PM~19693895
> *Need to try this flake ... Spock said this flake shoots like shit but hok wouldn't give him deals
> :drama:  hno:
> 
> Tru story :0
> *


You motherfucker!!! Pillow talk stays in bed!!! :twak:

























Mark he lying I love yo flake :happysad:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 25 2011, 03:43 PM~19694542
> *WE HAD NO PROBLEMS WITH IT... SERIOUSLY THE ONLY DIFFERENCE IS PRICE...
> CUZ THE COLORS MARK CARRIES ARE THE SAME AS ALL THE OTHER BRANDS THAT ARE OUT THERE...
> *


Dont listen to him comadre! You know how scorned women act. He's still mad cause I didnt give him da full 12" :boink:


----------



## SIK_9D1

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 25 2011, 01:56 PM~19694701
> *Dont listen to him comadre! You know how scorned women act. He's still mad cause I didnt give him da full 12" :boink:
> *


I thought u were da 2 Pump Champ?


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Jan 25 2011, 04:12 PM~19694873
> *I thought u were da 2 Pump Champ?
> *


ummmm ummmm ummmm :ugh: :ugh: so hows da weather in cali :happysad:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Jan 25 2011, 02:54 PM~19694669-->
> 
> 
> 
> You motherfucker!!! Pillow talk stays in bed!!! :twak:
> Mark he lying I love yo flake :happysad:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@Jan 25 2011, 02:56 PM~19694701
> *Dont listen to him comadre! You know how scorned women act. He's still mad cause I didnt give him da full 12" :boink:
> *





> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1+Jan 25 2011, 03:12 PM~19694873-->
> 
> 
> 
> I thought u were da 2 Pump Champ?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@Jan 25 2011, 03:31 PM~19695072
> *ummmm ummmm ummmm :ugh:  :ugh:  so hows da weather in cali  :happysad:
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: CALI, ESTA NICE AND WARM TODAY... :biggrin: I KNEW SHOD WAS TALKING FUNNY TALK...LOL...


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 25 2011, 04:37 PM~19695125
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: CALI, ESTA NICE AND WARM TODAY...  :biggrin:  I KNEW SHOD WAS TALKING FUNNY TALK...LOL...
> *


he just jealous of mark. he thinks im gonna leave him for mark :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 25 2011, 03:46 PM~19695206
> *he just jealous of mark. he thinks im gonna leave him for mark  :biggrin:
> *



LOL... MARK IS AS STR8 AS A WHISTLE... HE SHOULDN'T HATE ON HIM... POOR SHOD HE'S JUST JEALOUS... AWWWWWWWWW... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: HEY GONNA GO TAKE CARE OF SOME BIZ, I HAVE BULLSHITED ENOUGH ALREADY... SEE YA LATER COMPA...


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 25 2011, 04:49 PM~19695235
> *LOL... MARK IS AS STR8 AS A WHISTLE... HE SHOULDN'T HATE ON HIM... POOR SHOD HE'S JUST JEALOUS... AWWWWWWWWW...  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: HEY GONNA GO TAKE CARE OF SOME BIZ, I HAVE BULLSHITED ENOUGH ALREADY... SEE YA LATER COMPA...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: take care


----------



## DETONATER

Shod is my fishing buddy... he'll be at the lake and I'll be on the phone chilling " What did you catch shod?" :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 25 2011, 05:42 PM~19695684
> *Shod is my fishing buddy... he'll be at the lake and I'll be on the phone chilling  " What did you catch shod?"  :cheesy:
> *


Fishing is for da gays 



































I wanna go fishing too  :tears:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 25 2011, 03:49 PM~19695741
> *Fishing is for da gays
> I wanna go fishing too  :tears:
> *


there will be no fishing where there is frost bite! :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 25 2011, 06:45 PM~19696336
> *there will be no fishing where there is frost bite!  :biggrin:
> *


Hey so we can keep eachother warm :naughty:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 25 2011, 03:49 PM~19695741
> *Fishing is for da gays
> I wanna go fishing too  :tears:
> *


 I will put my pole in 1st.... 
 

















Wait wut! :uh:


----------



## 95rangeron14z

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 25 2011, 04:05 PM~19694239
> *thanks for da compliment.  :biggrin: u looking for a wild color or u looking for something simple but all flaked out.
> *


Something wild!


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 25 2011, 05:08 PM~19696582
> *I will put my pole in 1st....
> 
> Wait wut! :uh:
> *


spock, put the ky yer hole, shod's ready for ya.. :0 


I'm getting a head ache... my eyes are burning too ..


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 25 2011, 07:23 PM~19696738
> *spock, put the ky yer hole,  shod's ready for ya..  :0
> I'm getting a head ache... my eyes are burning too ..
> *


Fuck that shit yaw da dishing buddies :wow: Your eyes won't be da only thing burning after shod shows u y they call him BIGshod. :wow:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Jan 25 2011, 07:16 PM~19696671
> *Something wild!
> *


White primer/ yellow pearl base/ yellow laser flake :wow: ill be damned if that shit won't be brighter than a motherfucker!!


----------



## lilmikew86

wuts new???????


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Jan 25 2011, 07:47 PM~19696977
> *wuts new???????
> *


Nuttin same ol shit . Hey tell gaby I said qvo :wave: if she still not mad at me being a smartass


----------



## SIK_9D1

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 25 2011, 05:39 PM~19696886
> *White primer/ yellow pearl base/ yellow laser flake :wow: ill be damned if that shit won't be brighter than a motherfucker!!
> *


Hey wait a minute i thought that was gonna be my next one!


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Jan 25 2011, 08:02 PM~19697161
> *Hey wait a minute i thought that was gonna be my next one!
> *


Ummmm true forgot bout that. Its cool though he's out in miami y tu en califas :happysad:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 25 2011, 05:34 PM~19696850
> *Fuck that shit yaw da fishing buddies :wow: Your eyes won't be da only thing burning after shod shows u y they call him BIGshod. :wow:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

*Ya my eye's would be burning.. even if it was *

I'm glad it wasn't my hole!  :0


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 25 2011, 08:09 PM~19697242
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Ya my eye's would be burning.. even if it was
> 
> I'm glad it wasn't my hole!  :0
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 95rangeron14z

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 25 2011, 08:39 PM~19696886
> *White primer/ yellow pearl base/ yellow laser flake :wow: ill be damned if that shit won't be brighter than a motherfucker!!
> *


Pm me with some prices to see when we do this.. :biggrin:


----------



## SIK_9D1

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 25 2011, 06:09 PM~19697241
> *Ummmm true forgot bout that.  Its cool though he's out in miami y tu en califas :happysad:
> *


 :scrutinize: :buttkick:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER+Jan 25 2011, 05:23 PM~19696738-->
> 
> 
> 
> spock, put the ky yer hole,  shod's ready for ya..  :0
> I'm getting a head ache... my eyes are burning too ..
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2011, 05:34 PM~19696850
> *Fuck that shit yaw da dishing buddies :wow: Your eyes won't be da only thing burning after shod shows u y they call him BIGshod. :wow:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2011, 06:09 PM~19697242
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Ya my eye's would be burning.. even if it was
> 
> I'm glad it wasn't my hole!  :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@Jan 25 2011, 06:18 PM~19697338
> *:roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


 :drama:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Jan 25 2011, 08:25 PM~19698809-->
> 
> 
> 
> :drama:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yer back! You ready to part the red sea... Look I'l prove it, spock's ready for ya...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock.Jan 25 2011_@ 07:21 PM~19697204
> *Yo did you get ahold of bigstud? I'm waiting lubed up!
> *


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 25 2011, 10:42 PM~19699005
> *Yer back! You ready to part the red sea...  Look I'l prove it, spock's ready for ya...
> *


*****!!! I'm a thug!!! :guns: I don't use lube!!!! So I know u lying! :happysad: 














































Oh by da way I just sent u a customer. Should be getting a pm tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## DETONATER

Oh! did you see who's back..


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 25 2011, 11:47 PM~19699516
> *Oh! did you see who's back..
> *


Yeah she wants me back  she sent me a pm wit da nudes talking bout she wants me back


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

BUMP TO THE TOP, SPOCK HAVE A GREAT NIGHT COMPA, FROM THE JOKES I TAKE IT YOU ARE FEELING BETTER??? IF NOT, HOPE YOU GET WELL SOON... BETTER NOT BE TRYING TO PLAY HOOKY FROM WORK, OR I'LL TELL YOUR MAMA...LOL... Y YA SABES QUE SHE DON'T PLAY... NO QUESTIONS, JUST SASSS... LOL... :wow: :0 :sprint: HOPE I MADE YOU SMILE...


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 25 2011, 10:23 PM~19699831
> *Yeah she wants me back  she sent me a pm wit da nudes talking bout she wants me back
> *


 :0 Yeaah! I never got my package... she wanted me to print da logo's on..


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 26 2011, 12:23 AM~19699831
> *Yeah she wants me back  she sent me a pm wit da nudes talking bout she wants me back
> *


Who is this SHE that you speak of? :happysad:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 26 2011, 12:24 AM~19699837
> *BUMP TO THE TOP, SPOCK HAVE A GREAT NIGHT COMPA, FROM THE JOKES I TAKE IT YOU ARE FEELING BETTER??? IF NOT, HOPE YOU GET WELL SOON... BETTER NOT BE TRYING TO PLAY HOOKY FROM WORK, OR I'LL TELL YOUR MAMA...LOL... Y YA SABES QUE SHE DON'T PLAY... NO QUESTIONS, JUST SASSS... LOL... :wow:  :0  :sprint: HOPE I MADE YOU SMILE...
> *


I'm getting better . Ur right my jefita will fuck me up :happysad:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 25 2011, 11:31 PM~19699891
> *I'm getting better . Ur right my jefita will fuck me up :happysad:
> *


BET YOU THOUGHT I FORGOT... LOL... I PRAY YOU HAVE A QUICK RECOVERY...


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 26 2011, 12:34 AM~19699922
> *BET YOU THOUGHT I FORGOT... LOL... I PRAY YOU HAVE A QUICK RECOVERY...
> *


Gracias y buenas noches comadre! :wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 25 2011, 11:45 PM~19700004
> *Gracias y buenas noches comadre! :wave:
> *


GOOD NIGHT COMPA, HOPE YOU GET BETTER ON THE FOR REALS...


----------



## BIGSPOOK

question for u ****........

the chrome pieces above and below the neck on the bikes and where the crank goes.....

how do they come out. i'm about to paint my sons bike and usually tape those off, but i see u remove them.



















edit for note:
going with a volkswagen color called stormy black.


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Jan 26 2011, 02:25 AM~19700795
> *question for u ****........
> 
> the chrome pieces above and below the neck on the bikes and where the crank goes.....
> 
> how do they come out. i'm about to paint my sons bike and usually tape those off, but i see u remove them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit for note:
> going with a volkswagen color called stormy black.
> *


Mallet and teflOn chisel is wut I use just tap it out in a circle from the inside. Spock probably sits on it and sucks it with his ass :wow: 





Oh yea ... Morning pal :cheesy:


----------



## danny chawps

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Jan 26 2011, 04:25 AM~19700795
> *question for u ****........
> 
> the chrome pieces above and below the neck on the bikes and where the crank goes.....
> 
> how do they come out. i'm about to paint my sons bike and usually tape those off, but i see u remove them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit for note:
> going with a volkswagen color called stormy black.
> *


rubber mallet, 8in extension, and a 13/16 socket. hit that bitch at da lip like i show u in da pic :biggrin: and to put them back on use a vise and some a shit load of towels so u wont scratch nuttin.


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 26 2011, 09:17 AM~19702439
> *rubber mallet, 8in extension, and a 13/16 socket. hit that bitch at da lip like i show u in da pic  :biggrin:  and to put them back on use a vise and some a shit load of towels so u wont scratch nuttin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: hi buddy


----------



## porky79

QUE DICE MI SPOOKIEEEEEEEE


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 26 2011, 10:00 AM~19701909
> *Mallet and teflOn chisel is wut I use just tap it out in a circle from the inside. Spock probably sits on it and sucks it with his ass  :wow:
> Oh yea ... Morning pal :cheesy:
> *


    you dumb sack of shit thats how i put them back on!!    

















































hello sweety :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 26 2011, 09:22 AM~19702490
> *      you dumb sack of shit thats how i put them back on!!
> hello sweety  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


I knew it was one wAY or the other ... Can't really tell from the pic u sent :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 26 2011, 11:24 AM~19702510
> *I knew it was one wAY or the other ... Can't really tell from the pic u sent  :biggrin:
> *


Wahahahahahahah!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 





































Umm so what u wearing today :wow:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by porky79_@Jan 26 2011, 11:22 AM~19702487
> *QUE DICE MI SPOOKIEEEEEEEE
> *


Qvo pinche marrana :wave:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 26 2011, 09:27 AM~19702539
> *Wahahahahahahah!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> Umm so what u wearing today :wow:
> *


Feelin a bit cold today so jus socks


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 26 2011, 12:27 AM~19699866
> *Who is this SHE that you speak of? :happysad:
> *


ummm do i always need to remind u that ur an attention whore??? :uh:




























































oh and thanks for da pics :happysad:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 26 2011, 11:29 AM~19702554
> *Feelin a bit cold today so jus socks
> *


ummm :fappin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 26 2011, 09:49 AM~19702725
> *ummm do i always need to remind u that ur an attention whore???  :uh:
> oh and thanks for da pics  :happysad:
> *


 :h5: she has nice nips huh


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 26 2011, 09:51 AM~19702745
> *ummm :fappin:
> *


Me tooooo :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 26 2011, 11:55 AM~19702780
> *:h5:  she has nice nips huh
> *


a real man has no memory :biggrin: 
























































































:yes: :h5: :h5:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 26 2011, 10:00 AM~19702811
> *a real man has no memory  :biggrin:
> :yes:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


So does a real man no he's a man :uh:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 26 2011, 12:02 PM~19702829
> *So does a real man no he's a man  :uh:
> *


i dunno never thought about that :uh:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 26 2011, 10:03 AM~19702843
> *i dunno never thought about that  :uh:
> *


U probably did but u have no memory , so ur a real man (possible homish)
:happysad:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 26 2011, 12:08 PM~19702885
> *U probably did but u have no memory , so ur a real man (possible homish)
> :happysad:
> *


that would explain a whole lotta things :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 26 2011, 10:13 AM~19702921
> *that would explain a whole lotta things  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


Wanna go camping :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 26 2011, 12:16 PM~19702949
> *Wanna go camping :cheesy:
> *


hell yeah :wow: vamonos :sprint: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## bigshod

Uhhhhhhhh...... I gotta go back to work now :wow:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 26 2011, 12:19 PM~19702977
> *Uhhhhhhhh...... I gotta go back to work now :wow:
> *


im gonna start callin u cutebratt2 fucking cock tease


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 26 2011, 10:31 AM~19703062
> *im gonna start callin u cutebratt2 fucking cock tease
> *


Ima stop calling u :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 26 2011, 12:51 PM~19703175
> *Ima stop calling u  :cheesy:
> *


u dont got my # only mark does :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## elspock84

have some flake for sale again. need to make room for some more of marks stuff. 

both hok flakes are the micro and both are at about 65% full. the daddy roth green is .15 regular size. about 2oz of it. the lime squeezer is .08 and its also about 2oz. 

85 shipped for everything shipped.


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

Q-VO COMPA, JUST PASSING THRU, TO SHOW SOME L & R... AND GET A GOOD LAUGH... :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

*All the colors will be stocked in MICRO. Silvers are available in all sizes. Larger sizes are available in colors upon request and full payment.*


----------



## elspock84




----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Jan 26 2011, 10:55 AM~19702780-->
> 
> 
> 
> :h5:  she has nice nips huh
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2011, 11:00 AM~19702811
> *a real man has no memory  :biggrin:
> :yes:  :h5:  :h5:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :h5:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@Jan 26 2011, 11:31 AM~19703062
> *im gonna start callin u cutebratt2 fucking cock tease
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: u two flirt too much with each other :ugh: ...whats really going on :biggrin: 


what up foo


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 27 2011, 10:02 AM~19711853
> *
> :h5:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  u two  flirt too much with each other  :ugh:  ...whats really going on  :biggrin:
> what up foo
> *


nada just chilling waiting on some snow to make some money


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 27 2011, 09:29 AM~19712050
> *nada just chilling waiting on some snow to make some money
> *


HEY HEARD THE NORTH EAST SUPPOSE TO SNOW??? HOPE YOU CATCH SOME OF IT WHERE YOU ARE AT... :biggrin: DAVID LETTERMAN WAS CLOWNING ON THE ADVISORIES FROM THE WEATHER CHANNEL THAT'S HOW I GOT THE NEWS... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 27 2011, 12:52 PM~19713203
> *HEY HEARD THE NORTH EAST SUPPOSE TO SNOW??? HOPE YOU CATCH SOME OF IT WHERE YOU ARE AT... :biggrin:  DAVID LETTERMAN WAS CLOWNING ON THE ADVISORIES FROM THE WEATHER CHANNEL THAT'S HOW I GOT THE NEWS... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


im to far from them  whish i could get like 10 small snowfalls that would be great. 3in at a time (no ****) (unless its shod)


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 27 2011, 11:59 AM~19713243
> *im to far from them    whish i could get like 10 small snowfalls  that would be great. 3in at a time (no ****) (unless its shod)
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: NOW THAT'S THE FIRST LAUGH OF THE DAY... THANKS COMPA, HOPE YOU ARE FEELING 100%... :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 27 2011, 01:05 PM~19713284
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: NOW THAT'S THE FIRST LAUGH OF THE DAY... THANKS COMPA, HOPE YOU ARE FEELING 100%...  :biggrin:
> *


ya mejor thanks. shit even won some feria playin poker last night :h5:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 27 2011, 12:17 PM~19713380
> *ya mejor thanks. shit even won some feria playin poker last night  :h5:
> *


YAYYY FOR YOU COMPA... I MISS GAMBLING...  CAN'T WAIT FOR US TO WORK ON MY GENEOLOGY... ONCE I PROVE I AM YAQUI NATIVE, IT'S ON LIKE DONKEY KONG... LOL... :biggrin: WELL WILL TAKE TIME, HOPEFULLY THE CASINOS WILL STILL EXIST BY THEN... HAHAHAHA...


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 27 2011, 01:25 PM~19713442
> *YAYYY FOR YOU COMPA... I MISS GAMBLING...   CAN'T WAIT FOR US TO WORK ON MY GENEOLOGY... ONCE I PROVE I AM YAQUI NATIVE, IT'S ON LIKE DONKEY KONG... LOL...  :biggrin: WELL WILL TAKE TIME, HOPEFULLY THE CASINOS WILL STILL EXIST BY THEN... HAHAHAHA...
> *


but it was at work not at a casino :happysad: fuck it still made 100 bucks


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 27 2011, 12:40 PM~19713550
> *but it was at work not at a casino  :happysad:  fuck it still made 100 bucks
> *


A COME UP IS A COME UP... YOUR F*CKEN JOB IS AWSOME... SPOILED ASS AREN'T YOU...LMFAO... HEY IS SHOD MAD CUZ I SPOKE MY MIND ABOUT MAC??? IF SO FUCK IT!!! I RATHER SPEAK MY MIND THAN BITE MY TOUNGE... HOPE NOT BUT IF HE IS THEN WIN SOME LOOSE SOME... BUT I'LL STILL LAUGH AT YOUR GUYS SILLYNESS... :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Jan 26 2011, 11:49 AM~19702725-->
> 
> 
> 
> ummm do i always need to remind u that ur an attention whore???  :uh:
> oh and thanks for da pics  :happysad:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2011, 11:55 AM~19702780
> *:h5:  she has nice nips huh
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2011, 12:00 PM~19702811
> *a real man has no memory  :biggrin:
> :yes:  :h5:  :h5:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@Jan 26 2011, 12:31 PM~19703062
> *im gonna start callin u cutebratt2 fucking cock tease
> *


*WTF?*


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 27 2011, 06:03 PM~19715710
> *A COME UP IS A COME UP... YOUR F*CKEN JOB IS AWSOME... SPOILED ASS AREN'T YOU...LMFAO... HEY IS SHOD MAD CUZ I SPOKE MY MIND ABOUT MAC??? IF SO FUCK IT!!! I RATHER SPEAK MY MIND THAN BITE MY TOUNGE... HOPE NOT BUT IF HE IS THEN WIN SOME LOOSE SOME... BUT I'LL STILL LAUGH AT YOUR GUYS SILLYNESS... :biggrin:
> *


:dunno: I know my boo working some bullshit hours. That's all I know.


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 27 2011, 05:29 PM~19715876
> *:dunno: I know my boo working some bullshit hours. That's all I know.
> *


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 27 2011, 06:27 PM~19715855
> *WTF?
> *


Umm hey there buddy ol pal! :wave: :happysad:



























:boink:


----------



## SIK_9D1

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 27 2011, 08:28 PM~19718317
> *Umm hey there buddy ol pal! :wave: :happysad:
> :boink:
> *


 :run:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Jan 27 2011, 11:17 PM~19718933
> *:run:
> *


Qvo puto!!!!!!!


----------



## SIK_9D1

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 27 2011, 09:35 PM~19719133
> *Qvo puto!!!!!!!
> *


Que Onda Cara De Nalga!


----------



## lesstime




----------



## Dreamwork Customs

WATS UP TO ALL YOU LOCOS... SPECIALLY THE COMPA... HOPE YOU ARE HAVING YOUSELF A GREAT FRIDAY... HEY I WON $100 BUCK ON A $2.00 SCRATCHER... HAHAHA THIS GIRL GOT LUCKY... BUT HONESTLY BRO. 2007 I WON $4,000.00 ON A $1.00 SCATCHER... TOOK SIX WEEKS FOR ME TO GET BUT I STILL CAN'T BELIEVE IT HAPPEND TO ME...LOL...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 28 2011, 11:27 AM~19722497
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BEAUTIFUL LAVENDER...


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 28 2011, 11:40 AM~19722586
> *WATS UP TO ALL YOU LOCOS... SPECIALLY THE COMPA... HOPE YOU ARE HAVING YOUSELF A GREAT FRIDAY... HEY I WON $100 BUCK ON A $2.00 SCRATCHER... HAHAHA THIS GIRL GOT LUCKY... BUT HONESTLY BRO. 2007 I WON $4,000.00 ON A $1.00 SCATCHER... TOOK SIX WEEKS FOR ME TO GET BUT I STILL CAN'T BELIEVE IT HAPPEND TO ME...LOL...
> *


damn in 4 years am going to send you 20 bucks so you can get me some scratcher and ill give you 35% of the winnings :happysad:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 28 2011, 12:41 PM~19722595
> *BEAUTIFUL LAVENDER...
> *


I custom made it. Mixed like 4 colors to make it. Thane some ice and gol pearl on top of it.


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 28 2011, 11:58 AM~19722715
> *I custom made it. Mixed like 4 colors to make it. Thane some ice and gol pearl on top of it.
> *


yes you did i looked at it in the sun the other day when the sun was out and damn that is one sick color


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 28 2011, 01:02 PM~19722738
> *yes you did i looked at it in the sun the other day when the sun was out and damn that is one sick color
> *


 :biggrin: thanks hey ur other package will be there monday hopefully :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by lesstime+Jan 28 2011, 11:52 AM~19722670-->
> 
> 
> 
> damn  in 4 years am going to send you 20 bucks so you can get me some scratcher and ill give you 35% of the winnings :happysad:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> I HAVE IT IN WRITING BUT HOW WOULD I KNOW IF YOU WON??? LOL...MAYBE I SCRATH THE TICKETS AND SEND YOU YOUR CUT INSTEAD???  :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@Jan 28 2011, 11:58 AM~19722715
> *I custom made it. Mixed like 4 colors to make it. Thane some ice and gol pearl on top of it.
> *


CHINO AND I LOVE TO COME UP WITH CUSTOM COLORS TOO... HOW WOULD IT LOOK IF EVERYONE AT THE SHOWS HAD THE SAME COLORS??? VERY NICE COMPA... ASIDE FROM BLUE, PINKS AND PURPLES ARE MY COLORS TOO...


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 28 2011, 01:22 PM~19722879
> *
> CHINO AND I LOVE TO COME UP WITH CUSTOM COLORS TOO... HOW WOULD IT LOOK IF EVERYONE AT THE SHOWS HAD THE SAME COLORS??? VERY NICE COMPA... ASIDE FROM BLUE, PINKS AND PURPLES ARE MY COLORS TOO...
> *


 :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## lesstime

> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> I HAVE IT IN WRITING BUT HOW WOULD I KNOW IF YOU WON??? LOL...MAYBE I SCRATH THE TICKETS AND SEND YOU YOUR CUT INSTEAD???  :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> lol you would know cuz ill e on a buying spree lol


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 



> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> I HAVE IT IN WRITING BUT HOW WOULD I KNOW IF YOU WON??? LOL...MAYBE I SCRATH THE TICKETS AND SEND YOU YOUR CUT INSTEAD???  :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> lol you would know cuz ill e on a buying spree lol
> 
> 
> 
> LOOK WAT WE STARTED... FOLKS GONNA GO GAMBLING ADDICTS ON US... LOL... THE WAY I SEE IT BRO. IF IT'S MEANT TO BE IT WILL BE... SHIT ONE WOMAN WON TWICE AT THE SAME LIQUOR STORE THE MILLION DOLLOR PRIZE ON $5.00 SCRATCHER... CAN YOU IMAGINE THE ODDS ??? TO BUY ONE IS AMAZING ODDS, BUT TWO AND AT THE SAME STORE, NOW THAT TO ME SOUNDS ASTRONOMICAL... LOL... OR AN INSIDE JOB... AHAHAHAHAHA
Click to expand...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HEY COMPA, JUST STOPPING THRU TO SHOW SOME LOVE AND RESPECTS... HEY LOVED THE LAUGHS, AND THE RESPECT YOU SHOW... MUCHO CARINO... HOPE YOU ARE OFF TO A GREAT SATURDAY... :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 29 2011, 03:07 PM~19731018
> *HEY COMPA, JUST STOPPING THRU TO SHOW SOME LOVE AND RESPECTS... HEY LOVED THE LAUGHS, AND THE RESPECT YOU SHOW... MUCHO CARINO... HOPE YOU ARE OFF TO A GREAT SATURDAY... :biggrin:
> *


:wave: Qvo! Just sprayed some gold flake on some frames getting them ready for some candy! :wow:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 29 2011, 01:18 PM~19731103
> *:wave: Qvo! Just sprayed some gold flake on some frames getting them ready for some candy! :wow:
> *


 :drama:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 29 2011, 03:57 PM~19731343
> *:drama:
> *


That shit came out fucking badass!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 29 2011, 03:17 PM~19731454
> *That shit came out fucking badass!!!!!!!!!
> *


pic or didnt happen :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 29 2011, 02:18 PM~19731103
> *:wave: Qvo! Just sprayed some gold flake on some frames getting them ready for some candy! :wow:
> *


 :drama:


----------



## SIK_9D1

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 29 2011, 02:34 PM~19731539
> *pic or didnt happen :biggrin:
> *


x2 :drama:


----------



## cutebratt04

:wave:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 29 2011, 05:54 PM~19731931
> *:wave:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 29 2011, 05:11 PM~19732014
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: HORN DOG...LOL...


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 29 2011, 07:18 PM~19732443
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: HORN DOG...LOL...
> *


X 100 Lol! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84

got me some gold flake mixed up. sprayed 2 frames today wit.


----------



## elspock84

schwinns of course :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

GOLD FLAKE NUKKA!!!!!! :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 29 2011, 08:17 PM~19732860
> *got me some gold flake mixed up. sprayed 2 frames today wit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

MIXED DA CARIBEAN KANDY UP. BUT FORGOT TO TAKE DA PIC OF DA GREEN KANDY FUCK!!!!


----------



## elspock84

KANDY JULIP GREEN


----------



## elspock84

KANDY CARIBEAN BLUE (TEAL)


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 29 2011, 08:23 PM~19732893
> *MIXED DA CARIBEAN KANDY UP. BUT FORGOT TO TAKE DA PIC OF DA GREEN KANDY FUCK!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Oh I Like that Color Kandy! :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

video


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 29 2011, 07:26 PM~19732913
> *KANDY CARIBEAN BLUE (TEAL)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats very nice right there


----------



## elspock84

teal


----------



## elspock84

chevy orange base wit some sparkle efx orange flake


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 29 2011, 08:29 PM~19732941
> *video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

Nice work homie! ! ! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 29 2011, 09:03 PM~19733170
> *Nice work homie! ! !  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


Badass flake ! :h5:


----------



## elspock84

_*IM GONNA BE A DADDY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!MY FIRST KID!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *_


:run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: 































NO SHOD IS NOT PREGNANT  HE SWALLOWS :wow:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 29 2011, 09:09 PM~19734218
> *IM GONNA BE A DADDY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!MY FIRST KID!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:
> NO SHOD IS NOT PREGNANT    HE SWALLOWS  :wow:
> *


Time to trade in the flakes foe bebe food & diapers....  


Serious tho... First kid.. Congrats!


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 29 2011, 11:12 PM~19734255
> *Time to trade in the flakes foe bebe food & diapers....
> Serious tho... First kid.. Congrats!
> *


NEVER THAT!!!!!!!!!!!!! INSTEAD I NEED MORE FLAKE!!! GOTTA FLAKE ALL HIS OR HER STUFF!! 

yes first one :wow: i think its time im fucking 30 :happysad:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 29 2011, 09:15 PM~19734284
> *NEVER THAT!!!!!!!!!!!!! INSTEAD I NEED MORE FLAKE!!! GOTTA FLAKE ALL HIS OR HER STUFF!!
> 
> yes first one  :wow:  i think its time im fucking 30  :happysad:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## BIGSPOOK

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 29 2011, 11:09 PM~19734218
> *IM GONNA BE A DADDY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!MY FIRST KID!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:
> NO SHOD IS NOT PREGNANT    HE SWALLOWS  :wow:
> *


congrats homie!!!!!

my 5th is on the way...... :happysad:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Jan 29 2011, 11:18 PM~19734313
> *congrats homie!!!!!
> 
> my 5th is on the way...... :happysad:
> *


damn nukka!! :wow: 5 i can see ur half mesican


----------



## BIGSPOOK

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 29 2011, 11:20 PM~19734331
> *damn nukka!!  :wow:  5 i can see ur half mesican
> *


  


and half white....cuz i take care of ALL of them!




:happysad: well the wife does actually.


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Jan 29 2011, 07:26 PM~19732913-->
> 
> 
> 
> KANDY CARIBEAN BLUE (TEAL)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DAMN SPOCK DAT CAME OUT NIIICE!!! BEAUTIFUL COLOR...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 29 2011, 07:29 PM~19732941
> *video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DAT GREEN IS SICK... TOTALLY DIGGING THE COLOR...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 29 2011, 07:31 PM~19732950
> *teal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TOTALLY BLINGING... I LOVE IT...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 29 2011, 07:33 PM~19732958
> *chevy orange base wit some sparkle efx orange flake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BAD ASS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 29 2011, 10:09 PM~19734218
> *IM GONNA BE A DADDY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!MY FIRST KID!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:
> NO SHOD IS NOT PREGNANT    HE SWALLOWS  :wow:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wow: :0 :hi5: CONGRATS COMPA, MAY YOUR LIL ONE BE BLESSED WITH HEALTH AND MUCH HAPPIENESS... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@Jan 29 2011, 10:15 PM~19734284
> *NEVER THAT!!!!!!!!!!!!! INSTEAD I NEED MORE FLAKE!!! GOTTA FLAKE ALL HIS OR HER STUFF!!
> 
> yes first one  :wow:  i think its time im fucking 30  :happysad:
> *


AWWWW... HE OR SHE IS GONNA BE A SPOILED LIL MONKEY... FELIZIDADES... :biggrin:


----------



## fatony

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 29 2011, 10:09 PM~19734218
> *IM GONNA BE A DADDY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!MY FIRST KID!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:
> NO SHOD IS NOT PREGNANT    HE SWALLOWS  :wow:
> *


congratulations :h5: mine just turned one they grow up quick


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 29 2011, 11:25 PM~19734374
> * :wow:  :0 :hi5: CONGRATS COMPA, MAY YOUR LIL ONE BE BLESSED WITH HEALTH AND MUCH HAPPIENESS... :biggrin:
> AWWWW... HE OR SHE IS GONNA BE A SPOILED LIL MONKEY... FELIZIDADES...  :biggrin:
> *


very spoiled!! shit i can finally do something wit these strollers ive had for the last 3 yrs.


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by fatony_@Jan 29 2011, 11:29 PM~19734422
> *congratulations  :h5: mine just turned one they grow up quick
> *


thanks brother. i know they grow up quick i have 6 nieces and nephews and my oldest ones just turned 11 and it feels like just yesterday i was teaching him how to say here piggy piggy to all da cops he saw :happysad:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 29 2011, 10:42 PM~19734578
> *very spoiled!! shit i can finally do something wit these strollers ive had for the last 3 yrs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YOU LUCKY ASS... I ALWAYS WANTED ONE OF THEM... THAT BABY WILL BE BLESSED... :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 29 2011, 11:09 PM~19734218
> *IM GONNA BE A DADDY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!MY FIRST KID!!!!!!!!!!!!!! </span>
> :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:
> NO SHOD IS NOT PREGNANT    HE SWALLOWS  :wow:
> *



<span style=\'colorurple\'> :cheesy: :biggrin:  Congrats!!!


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 30 2011, 01:43 AM~19735323
> * :cheesy:  :biggrin:   Congrats!!!
> *


thanks :biggrin: 
















































hey u want one i can hook u up :wow: :boink: :naughty: :boink: :naughty:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

GOOD MORNING SUNSHINE... LOL... HEY COMPA HOPE YOU ARE UP TO A GREAT SUNDAY... WE WILL BE GOING TO CHURCH AGAIN, SO I AM HAPPY... WELL I CHAT WITH YOU ALL IN A WHILE I GUESS.... GOT TO MAKE MY BED, AND MY CHINO SOMETHING TO EAT, SO SEE YA IN A WHILE...


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 30 2011, 02:54 PM~19737739
> *GOOD MORNING SUNSHINE... LOL... HEY COMPA HOPE YOU ARE UP TO A GREAT SUNDAY... WE WILL BE GOING TO CHURCH AGAIN, SO I AM HAPPY... WELL I CHAT WITH YOU ALL IN A WHILE I GUESS.... GOT TO MAKE MY BED, AND MY CHINO SOMETHING TO EAT, SO SEE YA IN A WHILE...
> *


:wave: great sunday so far drove out to chicago wit my lady and my momma to go eat some gorditas  .


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 30 2011, 09:25 AM~19736101
> *thanks  :biggrin:
> hey u want one i can hook u up  :wow:  :boink:  :naughty:  :boink:  :naughty:
> *


No Thanks I'm Not ready for Kids yet Lol! :happysad:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 30 2011, 09:56 PM~19741195
> *No Thanks I'm Not ready for Kids yet Lol! :happysad:
> *


Just let me know I do at home services :boink: 


All bullshit aside on a serious note. I can't fucking wait!!!! I'm gonna be flaking out all da baby's toys everything!!!! :wow: blinged out pacifiers, bottles, anything I can flake out I will lol!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 30 2011, 02:31 PM~19737904
> *:wave: great sunday so far drove out to chicago wit my lady and my momma to go eat some gorditas  .
> *


SOUNDS LIKE A GOOD TRIP... HOPE YOU ALL ENJOYED THE GORDITAS... :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 30 2011, 10:10 PM~19741355
> *SOUNDS LIKE A GOOD TRIP... HOPE YOU ALL ENJOYED THE GORDITAS... :biggrin:
> *


They was off da hook like always my ass will feel it tomorrow :happysad:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 30 2011, 09:14 PM~19741410
> *They was off da hook like always my ass will feel it tomorrow :happysad:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: GASIER THAN A MOFO... LMFAO...


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 30 2011, 10:10 PM~19741354
> *Just let me know I do at home services :boink:
> All bullshit aside on a serious note. I can't fucking wait!!!! I'm gonna be flaking out all da baby's toys everything!!!! :wow: blinged out pacifiers, bottles, anything I can flake out I will lol!
> *


Aww I Like the Sweet Wanabe Daddy Side of You Lol! :cheesy:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 30 2011, 09:10 PM~19741354
> *Just let me know I do at home services :boink:
> All bullshit aside on a serious note. I can't fucking wait!!!! I'm gonna be flaking out all da baby's toys everything!!!! :wow: blinged out pacifiers, bottles, anything I can flake out I will lol!
> *


NO SEAS CRAZY, YOU CAN'T BLING OUT ANYTHING THE BABY WILL OR COULD PLACE IN THEIR MOUTH... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: HAD TO BE A MAN...


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 30 2011, 10:37 PM~19741696
> *Aww I Like the Sweet Wanabe Daddy Side of You Lol! :cheesy:
> *


:h5:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HEY COMPA SORRY I DIDN'T DROP MY MORNING BUMP, STEPPED OUT OF THE OFFICE TO GO GET SOME PARTS... BUT HERE GOES MY MONDAY BUMP... :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 31 2011, 05:04 PM~19747974
> *HEY COMPA SORRY I DIDN'T DROP MY MORNING BUMP, STEPPED OUT OF THE OFFICE TO GO GET SOME PARTS... BUT HERE GOES MY MONDAY BUMP... :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 

im gonna be one busy motherfucker these next 48 to 72hrs. they talkin about 16 to 24in of snow depending on how da storm hits :wow:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 31 2011, 04:03 PM~19748561
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> 
> im gonna be one busy motherfucker these next 48 to 72hrs.  they talkin about 16 to 24in of snow depending on how da storm hits  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Pussy :uh:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 31 2011, 06:14 PM~19748653
> *Pussy :uh:
> *


I am what I eat :tongue:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 31 2011, 04:21 PM~19748721
> *I am what I eat :tongue:
> *


ewww ...ur a shity kok :burn: :barf:


----------



## sic713

congrats homie.. i thought u swallowed but maybe you can get prego in both holes..


:roflmao:

cutebratt took off with mcgyvers 15 k and knock up elspocko


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 31 2011, 07:00 PM~19749129
> *congrats homie.. i thought u swallowed but maybe you can get prego in both holes..
> :roflmao:
> 
> cutebratt  took off with mcgyvers 15 k and knock up elspocko
> *


:angry: I fucking hate you!!!!!!! :twak: :twak:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 31 2011, 06:48 PM~19749001
> *ewww ...ur a shity kok :burn:  :barf:
> *


 we through!!!! No more :boink: for you!!!! We done!!!!! :angry:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 31 2011, 05:03 PM~19748561
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> 
> im gonna be one busy motherfucker these next 48 to 72hrs.  they talkin about 16 to 24in of snow depending on how da storm hits  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GO MAKE YOU MONEY BOO BOO, CUZ DIAPERS, FORMULA, AND BABYSTUFF AINT CHEAP... :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by sic713+Jan 31 2011, 07:00 PM~19749129-->
> 
> 
> 
> congrats homie.. i thought u swallowed but maybe you can get prego in both holes..
> :roflmao:
> 
> cutebratt  took off with mcgyvers 15 k and knock up elspocko
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@Jan 31 2011, 07:19 PM~19749313
> *:angry: I fucking hate you!!!!!!! :twak: :twak:
> *


x2!  :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Jan 31 2011, 06:19 PM~19749313-->
> 
> 
> 
> :angry: I fucking hate you!!!!!!! :twak: :twak:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> got your ass.. no comeback this time.. not even a black joke can help you here
> <!--QuoteBegin-cutebratt04_@Jan 31 2011, 09:36 PM~19751753
> *x2!   :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


its all love..


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 31 2011, 10:52 PM~19752012
> *its all love..
> *


Whatever!


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 31 2011, 09:55 PM~19752065
> *Whatever!
> *


:boink:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 31 2011, 10:56 PM~19752090
> *:boink:
> *


 :uh: Umm No Thanx! :angry:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 31 2011, 09:57 PM~19752120
> *:uh: Umm No Thanx! :angry:
> *


not an offer.. macgyver got up in it.. :barf:

:biggrin:

lubs u


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 31 2011, 10:59 PM~19752149
> *not an offer.. macgyver got up in it.. :barf:
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> lubs u
> *


No He Did Not! Your just Jealous cuz You Can't get up in it! :angry:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 31 2011, 09:03 PM~19752256
> *No He Did Not! Your just Jealous cuz You Can't get up in it! :angry:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 31 2011, 10:34 PM~19752642
> *:wow:
> *


x2

so he did hit it


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 31 2011, 10:52 PM~19752012
> *got your ass.. no comeback this time.. not even a black joke can help you here
> 
> *


:squint: you win this battle but ill win da war :squint: :ninja:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 31 2011, 11:03 PM~19752256
> *No He Did Not! Your just Jealous cuz You Can't get up in it! :angry:
> *


Yeah stay away from sic! You know what they say once u go black you get da AIDS :wow:


----------



## sic713

weak


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 31 2011, 11:48 PM~19752829
> *weak
> *


:squint: fuck!!!!! :banghead: I'll get you!!!!


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 31 2011, 10:55 PM~19752925
> *:squint: fuck!!!!! :banghead: I'll get you!!!!
> *


u can get this dick..

**** included with a side of negrito skeet!


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 31 2011, 11:59 PM~19752962
> *u can get this dick..
> 
> **** included with a side of negrito skeet!
> *


Ummmmm :ugh: what u wearing :wow:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 31 2011, 11:03 PM~19753007
> *Ummmmm :ugh: what u wearing :wow:
> *


xtra weak,,bye hoe


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 1 2011, 12:06 AM~19753045
> *xtra weak,,bye hoe
> *


Fuck!!!! I'm off my game today u win today


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 31 2011, 11:14 PM~19753133
> *Fuck!!!! I'm off my game today u win today
> *


TURN THAT FROWN UP SIDE DOWN MR... :biggrin: HOPE IT IS A VERY PROFFITABLE WEEK FOR YOU COMPA... :biggrin:


----------



## lilmikew86

wut up spock


----------



## SIK_9D1

Que Onda Carnal!


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Feb 1 2011, 08:17 PM~19760381
> *Que Onda Carnal!
> *


Nada trying to survive this blizzard hno:


----------



## cutebratt04

Spock come Plow my Driveway! The Weather was Bad in TX Today


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 1 2011, 08:18 PM~19762165
> *Spock come Plow my Driveway! The Weather was Bad in TX Today
> *


Plow you driveway...Mow your lawn... trim the hedges....WTF!! 

I can see him getting speeding tickets all the way there.. Watch :wow: :wow:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 1 2011, 10:21 PM~19762219
> *Plow you driveway...Mow your lawn... trim the hedges....WTF!!
> 
> I can see him getting speeding tickets all the way there.. Watch  :wow:  :wow:
> *


LMAO!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIK_9D1

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 1 2011, 06:29 PM~19760520
> *Nada trying to survive this blizzard hno:
> *


Ya its getting cold over here to its 52 out right now! :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Feb 1 2011, 10:25 PM~19762286
> *Ya its getting cold over here to its 52 out right now!  :biggrin:
> *


Omg I wish it was 52 here right now its 16 and it was 70 just 2 Days ago! That's TX Weather for ya so Unpredictable! :happysad:


----------



## SIK_9D1

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 1 2011, 08:29 PM~19762376
> *Omg I wish it was 52 here right now its 16 and it was 70 just 2 Days ago! That's TX Weather for yaso Unpredictable! :happysad:
> *


----------



## elspock84

FUCK!!!!!! Been out since 10pm and I'm not even halfway done wit my clients and now I'm fucking stuck!!!!!!!!


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 2 2011, 04:53 AM~19764913
> *FUCK!!!!!! Been out since 10pm and I'm not even halfway done wit my clients and now I'm fucking stuck!!!!!!!!
> *


Hope your un-stuck! :wow:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 2 2011, 05:53 AM~19764913
> *FUCK!!!!!! Been out since 10pm and I'm not even halfway done wit my clients and now I'm fucking stuck!!!!!!!!
> *


told u about playin with ur penis pump.. now u stuck...


----------



## mrchavez

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 2 2011, 05:53 AM~19764913
> *FUCK!!!!!! Been out since 10pm and I'm not even halfway done wit my clients and now I'm fucking stuck!!!!!!!!
> *


STOP YOUR CRYING YOU WANTED SNOW??? NOW GO MAKE YO MONEY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HOPE YOU GUYS ARE OK OVER THERE... :happysad:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 3 2011, 10:14 AM~19777347
> *HOPE YOU GUYS ARE OK OVER THERE...  :happysad:
> *


X2


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 1 2011, 10:18 PM~19762165
> *Spock come Plow my Driveway! The Weather was Bad in TX Today
> *


Fuck that I don't wanna clean anymore driveways for a week!!!


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 1 2011, 10:21 PM~19762219
> *Plow you driveway...Mow your lawn... trim the hedges....WTF!!
> 
> I can see him getting speeding tickets all the way there.. Watch  :wow:  :wow:
> *


Yeah I'd trim her bush if she wants :wow: :naughty:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Feb 1 2011, 10:25 PM~19762286
> *Ya its getting cold over here to its 52 out right now!  :biggrin:
> *


Fuck u


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 2 2011, 12:43 PM~19766859
> *Hope your un-stuck!  :wow:
> *


Had to wait an hr but I got unstuck. But got stuck 20 more times 21in of snow aint no joke (no ****) my truck got beat up bad.


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 2 2011, 01:02 PM~19766996
> *told u about playin with ur penis pump.. now u stuck...
> *


Well if yo stupid ass had given me da instructions wit it :twak: I would have never stuck it in da wrong hole! :happysad: it's all good I farted and it came out.


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 2 2011, 01:58 PM~19767342
> *STOP YOUR CRYING YOU WANTED SNOW??? NOW GO MAKE YO MONEY!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Not this much in one shot! It was fucking scary driving in da storm! I never get scared but Tuesday night I damn near crapped my pants driving to the town where I clean da houses. A regular 20min drive turned into 1hr and half. It was BAD!!!!!!!


----------



## DETONATER

Ya 21 inches, I heard you were 21 inches from the floor.. I'm scratching the tip "swangin" :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs+Feb 3 2011, 12:14 PM~19777347-->
> 
> 
> 
> HOPE YOU GUYS ARE OK OVER THERE...  :happysad:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DETONATER_@Feb 3 2011, 12:31 PM~19777479
> *X2
> *



Yes we are all good thanks for asking  . My truck didnt make it without any new dents. Both my taillights where smashed! Shit one ripped off. My bumper is bent to shit. My tires are bald as fuck from getting stuck and spinning so much.


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 3 2011, 05:33 PM~19779740
> *Ya 21 inches, I heard you were 21 inches from the floor.. I'm scratching the tip "swangin"  :biggrin:
> *


No I'm hung like a newborn
























21" long and 6 lbs :wow:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 3 2011, 03:38 PM~19779785
> *No I'm hung like a newborn
> 21" long and 6 lbs :wow:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 3 2011, 03:38 PM~19779785
> *No I'm hung like a newborn
> 21" long and 6 lbs :wow:
> *


Pix ogtfo


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 3 2011, 05:48 PM~19779868
> *Pix  ogtfo
> *


Nikka u dont need pics u know wassup :naughty: member I'm da reason y u walk a lil bow legged :wow:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 3 2011, 03:50 PM~19779883
> *Nikka u dont need pics u know wassup :naughty: member I'm da reason y u walk a lil bow legged :wow:
> *


Thats from the beaded bat not u foo :happysad:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 3 2011, 05:51 PM~19779893
> *Thats from the beaded bat not u foo :happysad:
> *


Mothafucka!! I forgot about that :happysad: well I know I at least bruised ur throat :wow:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 3 2011, 04:00 PM~19779972
> *Mothafucka!! I forgot about that :happysad: well I know I at least bruised ur throat :wow:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 3 2011, 06:25 PM~19780150
> *:uh:
> *


U didn't say no :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 3 2011, 05:36 PM~19779761
> *Yes we are all good thanks for asking  . My truck didnt make it without any new dents. Both my taillights where smashed! Shit one ripped off. My bumper is bent to shit.  My tires are bald as fuck from getting stuck and spinning so much.
> *


That sucks glad yall are ok thou


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 3 2011, 08:10 PM~19781042
> *That sucks glad yall are ok thou
> *


Thanks  

































So wassup u want me to trim dat bush :wow:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 3 2011, 08:52 PM~19781596
> *Thanks
> So wassup u want me to trim dat bush :wow:
> *


Um No I Wanted You to Come Plow My Drive Way but you Didn't Want to so No Thanks! :tongue:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 3 2011, 08:59 PM~19781702
> *Um No I Wanted You to Come Plow My Drive Way but you Didn't Want to so No Thanks!  :tongue:
> *


I can still PLOW. ur landing strip :boink:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 3 2011, 09:02 PM~19781736
> *I can still PLOW. ur landing strip  :boink:
> *


Um No you can Save It for your Boo! :tongue:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 3 2011, 09:06 PM~19781784
> *Um No you can Save It for your Boo! :tongue:
> *


U ungreatful!!!!! See if I ever offer u anything ever again!!! :angry:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 3 2011, 10:14 PM~19782449
> *U ungreatful!!!!! See if I ever offer u anything ever again!!! :angry:
> *


I think you got Enuff to PLOW for Now Mr don't you think? :happysad:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 3 2011, 10:21 PM~19782567
> *I think you got Enuff to PLOW for Now Mr don't you think? :happysad:
> *


Ummmmm :squint: whatever


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04+Feb 3 2011, 08:21 PM~19782567-->
> 
> 
> 
> I think you got Enuff to PLOW for Now Mr don't you think? :happysad:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@Feb 3 2011, 08:56 PM~19783106
> *Ummmmm :squint: whatever
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84

PAYPAL: [email protected]


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Feb 3 2011, 04:32 PM~19779730-->
> 
> 
> 
> Not this much in one shot! It was fucking scary driving in da storm! I never get scared but Tuesday night I damn near crapped my pants driving to the town where I clean da houses. A regular 20min drive turned into 1hr and half. It was BAD!!!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DETONATER_@Feb 3 2011, 04:33 PM~19779740
> *Ya 21 inches, I heard you were 21 inches from the floor.. I'm scratching the tip "swangin"  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



> _Originally posted by elspock84+Feb 3 2011, 04:36 PM~19779761-->
> 
> 
> 
> Yes we are all good thanks for asking  . My truck didnt make it without any new dents. Both my taillights where smashed! Shit one ripped off. My bumper is bent to shit.  My tires are bald as fuck from getting stuck and spinning so much.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wow: :0 THANK GOD YOU ALL ARE OK... I SEEN ON THE NEWS HOW F*CKED UP IT IS OUT THAT WAYS... EWWWWWWWW... BUT GLAD YOU ARE FINE...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@Feb 3 2011, 04:38 PM~19779785
> *No I'm hung like a newborn
> 21" long and 6 lbs :wow:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: OBVIOUSLY HASN'T AFFECTED YOUR SENSE OF HUMOR... LOL...


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 4 2011, 11:45 AM~19786968
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> :wow:  :0 THANK GOD YOU ALL ARE OK... I SEEN ON THE NEWS HOW F*CKED UP IT IS OUT THAT WAYS... EWWWWWWWW... BUT GLAD YOU ARE FINE...
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: OBVIOUSLY HASN'T AFFECTED YOUR SENSE OF HUMOR... LOL...
> *


nombre it was bad!!!!!!! its still not back to normal  all the streets are narrow as fuck!!!! 4 lane roads are 1 and 1/2 lane roads  

this shit wont affect my sense of humor ever :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 4 2011, 10:52 AM~19787024
> *nombre it was bad!!!!!!! its still not back to normal    all the streets are narrow as fuck!!!!  4 lane roads are 1 and 1/2 lane roads
> 
> this shit wont affect my sense of humor ever  :biggrin:
> *






























HERE GO PICS I TOOK IN HAWAII... MAYBE IT WILL HELP YOU IMAGINE YOU ARE IN A BEAUTIFUL WARM PLACE... :happysad:


----------



## DETONATER

:roflmao: :roflmao: :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 4 2011, 12:08 PM~19787153
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE GO PICS I TOOK IN HAWAII... MAYBE IT WILL HELP YOU IMAGINE YOU ARE IN A BEAUTIFUL WARM PLACE...  :happysad:
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: 

HERES MY PICS  DA SNOW LINE WHEN I OPENED DA DOOR IN MY TRUCK 




























SOME OF DA WAR SCARS MY TRUCK GOT. I DONT EVEN WASH IT SO I DONT SEE ALL THE NEW DENTS :angry:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 3 2011, 04:28 PM~19779705
> *Well if yo stupid ass had given me da instructions wit it :twak: I would have never stuck it in da wrong hole! :happysad: it's all good I farted and it came out.
> *


ha.. no one told u to put it in ur ass.. ****.. all ****..


let me stop. been told i start rumors..


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Feb 3 2011, 10:56 PM~19783106-->
> 
> 
> 
> Ummmmm :squint: whatever
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lmao! :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Dreamwork [email protected] 4 2011, 12:08 PM~19787153
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE GO PICS I TOOK IN HAWAII... MAYBE IT WILL HELP YOU IMAGINE YOU ARE IN A BEAUTIFUL WARM PLACE...  :happysad:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@Feb 4 2011, 03:45 PM~19788795
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> 
> HERES MY PICS    DA SNOW LINE WHEN I OPENED DA DOOR IN MY TRUCK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOME OF  DA WAR SCARS MY TRUCK GOT. I DONT EVEN WASH IT SO I DONT SEE ALL THE NEW DENTS  :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That Sucks!


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 4 2011, 04:06 PM~19788917
> *Lmao! :roflmao:
> That Sucks!
> *













I used to wash it all the time when i first bought it 12yrs ago but after getting mad finding scratches i just gave up :happysad:


----------



## hi_ryder

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 5 2011, 08:00 AM~19788886
> *ha.. no one told u to put it in ur ass.. ****.. all ****..
> let me stop. been told i start rumors..
> *


im still dying with the boobies on the interstate one :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 4 2011, 04:00 PM~19788886
> *ha.. no one told u to put it in ur ass.. ****.. all ****..
> let me stop. been told i start rumors..
> *


you motherfucker never told me how to use it either!!!!


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Feb 4 2011, 04:19 PM~19789011
> *im still dying with the boobies on the interstate one  :roflmao:
> *


See WTF!


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 4 2011, 04:34 PM~19789137
> *See WTF!
> *


can i see pics of that interstate adventure :wow: :wow:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 4 2011, 04:46 PM~19789217
> *can i see pics of that interstate adventure  :wow:  :wow:
> *


There are No Pics cuz it did Not Happen Burro!


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 4 2011, 04:57 PM~19789309
> *There are No Pics cuz it did Not Happen Burro!
> *


damn what did u have some frijoles this mornin??? cause that half ****** is coming out today :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 4 2011, 04:58 PM~19789320
> *damn what did u have some frijoles this mornin??? cause that half ****** is coming out today  :biggrin:
> *


Lol No Been eating Enchiladas All Week since the Ice Started Here Maybe that's why lol!


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 4 2011, 05:05 PM~19789361
> *Lol No Been eating Enchiladas All Week since the Ice Started Here Maybe that's why lol!
> *


ohhhh i c :biggrin: u want some of my enchilada :wow: :wow: :wow: its good has sour cream too :wow: :wow:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 4 2011, 05:09 PM~19789383
> *ohhhh i c  :biggrin:  u want some of my enchilada  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  its good has sour cream too  :wow:  :wow:
> *


Ewww No Gracias!!!!


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 4 2011, 05:10 PM~19789393
> *Ewww No Gracias!!!!
> *


come on just taste a lil bit :wow:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder+Feb 4 2011, 03:19 PM~19789011-->
> 
> 
> 
> im still dying with the boobies on the interstate one  :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lmao.. bratt got butthurt..
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@Feb 4 2011, 03:23 PM~19789048
> *you motherfucker never told me how to use it either!!!!
> *


u pose to put it to ur mouth.. suck out all dat shit u talkin.. since ur butt is plugged with mr plow.


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 4 2011, 05:13 PM~19789427
> *
> u pose to put it to ur mouth.. suck out all dat shit u talkin.. since ur butt is plugged with mr plow.
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: fail please try again


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 4 2011, 05:15 PM~19789450
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  fail please try again
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 4 2011, 05:13 PM~19789421
> *come on just taste a lil bit  :wow:
> *


!NO! That's Spanish for NO! Lol


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 4 2011, 05:18 PM~19789468
> *!NO! That's Spanish for NO! Lol
> *


ah puest vete pa la verga!! 

thats spanish for "ok maybe next time" :happysad:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 4 2011, 05:22 PM~19789506
> *ah puest vete pa la verga!!
> 
> thats spanish for "ok maybe next time"  :happysad:
> *


No It Does Not I Googled that Shit Burro!


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 4 2011, 05:25 PM~19789527
> *No It Does Not I Googled that Shit Burro!
> *


yes it does burra!!


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 4 2011, 05:30 PM~19789571
> *yes it does burra!!
> *


 :nosad: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 4 2011, 05:31 PM~19789577
> *:nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:
> *


pues vete mucho pa la chingada entonces!! :angry: 



spanish for "ok whatever"


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 4 2011, 05:33 PM~19789594
> *pues vete mucho pa la chingada entonces!!  :angry:
> spanish for "ok whatever"
> *


That's Not what that means either Are you having Sympathy Pains with your Baby's Momma cuz you're being rather Bitchy Today are you Hormonal Too? :nosad: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 4 2011, 05:36 PM~19789620
> *That's Not what that means either Are you having Sympathy Pains with your Baby's Momma cuz you're being rather Bitchy Today are you Hormonal Too?  :nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:
> *


ummm nooooo :uh: my ball are a lil bit itchy though :happysad: wanna gimmie a hand wit that


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 4 2011, 04:15 PM~19789450
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  fail please try again
> *


no fail when u admit to having it in ur butt..

go play in da snow


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 4 2011, 05:37 PM~19789632
> *ummm nooooo  :uh:  my ball are a lil bit itchy though  :happysad:  wanna gimmie a hand wit that
> *


No! :no: :no: :no:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 4 2011, 05:38 PM~19789646
> *no fail when u admit to having it in ur butt..
> 
> go play in da snow
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: fuck :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## hi_ryder

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 5 2011, 09:05 AM~19789361
> *Lol No Been eating Enchiladas All Week since the Ice Started Here Maybe that's why lol!
> *


wow, really? your making it too easy :roflmao:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Feb 4 2011, 05:42 PM~19789694
> *wow, really? your making it too easy  :roflmao:
> *


Not the Kind that Spock Offers!  :angry:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 4 2011, 05:46 PM~19789720
> *Not the Kind that Spock Offers!  :angry:
> *


the kind i offer is da kind u want but dont wanna tell know one on here


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 4 2011, 05:49 PM~19789747
> *the kind i offer is da kind u want but dont wanna tell know one on here
> *


No that's what You Wish Would Happen! :happysad:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 4 2011, 03:49 PM~19789747
> *the kind i offer is da kind u want but dont wanna tell know one on here
> *


Maybe she just won't tell u... Cause she made it well know with me :happysad:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 4 2011, 05:53 PM~19789806
> *Maybe she just won't tell u... Cause she made it well know with me :happysad:
> *


Shut Up Shod! Damit your such a Tattle Tail Lmao! :happysad:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 4 2011, 03:57 PM~19789847
> *Shut Up Shod! Damit your such a Tattle Tail Lmao! :happysad:
> *


Sorry but the truth hurts him :cheesy:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 4 2011, 05:58 PM~19789858
> *Sorry but the truth hurts him :cheesy:
> *


Oh ok then lol!


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 4 2011, 04:00 PM~19789879
> *Oh ok then lol!
> *


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 4 2011, 06:03 PM~19789901
> *
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 4 2011, 06:03 PM~19789901
> *
> *


Culera


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 4 2011, 06:38 PM~19790127
> *Culera
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 4 2011, 08:43 PM~19791033
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Metete el dedo y mandame las photos :wow:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 4 2011, 09:23 PM~19791404
> *Metete el dedo y mandame las photos :wow:
> *


No Burro! :roflmao: :tongue:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 4 2011, 09:28 PM~19791438
> *No Burro! :roflmao:  :tongue:
> *


Mejor te meto el dedo yo???? :thumbsup:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 4 2011, 09:41 PM~19791541
> *Mejor te meto el dedo yo????  :thumbsup:
> *


 :nono: :no:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 4 2011, 09:44 PM~19791572
> *:nono:  :no:
> *


So u want me to rub it wit a finger instead :scrutinize:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 4 2011, 09:57 PM~19791676
> *So u want me to rub it wit a finger instead :scrutinize:
> *


No Nada! :no:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 4 2011, 09:59 PM~19791689
> *No Nada! :no:
> *


:squint: ur no fun :squint: unless ur an employer :wow: and u wanna gimmie a JOB :naughty:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 4 2011, 10:05 PM~19791730
> *:squint: ur no fun :squint: unless ur an employer :wow: and u wanna gimmie a JOB :naughty:
> *


I Told you you needed to come Plow My Drive Way and you didn't want to I tried to give you a Job but you didn't want to take the Offer!  :happysad:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 4 2011, 10:07 PM~19791738
> *I Told you you needed to come Plow My Drive Way and you didn't want to I tried to give you a Job but you didn't want to take the Offer!  :happysad:
> *


:burn: :banghead: I was talking about a blowjob :rant: fuck! Culera


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 4 2011, 10:10 PM~19791752
> *:burn: :banghead: I was talking about a blowjob :rant: fuck! Culera
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 4 2011, 10:10 PM~19791752
> *:burn: :banghead: I was talking about a blowjob :rant: fuck! Culera
> *


How do you know it wouldn't have been included? :happysad:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 4 2011, 10:26 PM~19791848
> *How do you know it wouldn't have been included? :happysad:
> *


GODDAMN IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! QUIT COCKTEASING IT!!!!!!!!!! :twak:


----------



## lesstime

damn theres a lot of talk and no pic's wtf


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 4 2011, 11:00 PM~19792116
> *GODDAMN IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! QUIT COCKTEASING IT!!!!!!!!!! :twak:
> *


Stop being so Fucking Mean and Bitchy! :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 4 2011, 11:00 PM~19792116
> *GODDAMN IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! QUIT COCKTEASING IT!!!!!!!!!! :twak:
> *


Stop being so Fucking Mean and Bitchy! :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 4 2011, 11:02 PM~19792144
> *Stop being so Fucking Mean and Bitchy! :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


Ok perdoname por ser malo. ahora mandame las photos de tus nalgas :naughty:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 4 2011, 11:07 PM~19792179
> *Ok perdoname por ser malo. ahora mandame las photos de tus nalgas :naughty:
> *


Apology Accepted Ask your Boo for the Pics Lmao!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 4 2011, 11:10 PM~19792204
> *Apology Accepted Ask your Boo for the Pics Lmao!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


No madres quiero las tuyas


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 4 2011, 11:17 PM~19792266
> *No madres quiero las tuyas
> *


Que?


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 4 2011, 11:24 PM~19792337
> *Que?
> *


Wahahahaha google didn't help u now :roflmao: it says "fuck that i want yours" BURRA!!!!!


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 4 2011, 11:29 PM~19792385
> *Wahahahaha google didn't help u now :roflmao: it says "fuck that i want yours" BURRA!!!!!
> *


No It said "Mothers Do Not Want Yours" LMAO! Burro! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 4 2011, 11:32 PM~19792416
> *No It said "Mothers Do Not Want Yours" LMAO! Burro! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Pendeja in Mexican ebonics "ni madres" means "fuck that " or "hell no"


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 4 2011, 11:37 PM~19792466
> *Pendeja in Mexican ebonics "ni madres" means "fuck that " or "hell no"
> *


See there you go being mean again! You ain't getting Shit!


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 4 2011, 11:43 PM~19792519
> *See there you go being mean again! You ain't getting Shit!
> *


:squint: u sure ur not da one PMS'ing??? :scrutinize:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 4 2011, 11:52 PM~19792580
> *:squint: u sure ur not da one PMS'ing??? :scrutinize:
> *


No are you? :uh:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 4 2011, 11:53 PM~19792593
> *No are you? :uh:
> *


Nope member I'm having a baby don't get that. :happysad:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 4 2011, 11:56 PM~19792624
> *Nope member I'm having a baby don't get that. :happysad:
> *


Yeah but you get hormonal! :happysad:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 4 2011, 11:58 PM~19792635
> *Yeah but you get hormonal! :happysad:
> *


Nope I get horny :boink:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 5 2011, 12:00 AM~19792655
> *Nope I get horny :boink:
> *


Lol!


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 5 2011, 12:01 AM~19792663
> *Lol!
> *


You want some :boink:


----------



## hi_ryder

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 5 2011, 04:02 PM~19792668
> *You want some :boink:
> *


dam dude i bet you been cited for sexual harassment at every job you worked :roflmao: "excuse me spock can i get a ream of paper" spock ---> "dam girl i ream you real good" insert hip thrusting :boink:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 4 2011, 10:01 PM~19792663
> *Lol!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## DETONATER

:h5: :drama:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Feb 5 2011, 12:02 AM~19792668-->
> 
> 
> 
> You want some :boink:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :no: :no: :no:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hi_ryder_@Feb 5 2011, 01:30 AM~19793127
> *dam dude i bet you been cited for sexual harassment at every job you worked  :roflmao: "excuse me spock can i get a ream of paper" spock ---> "dam girl i ream you real good" insert hip thrusting  :boink:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



> _Originally posted by bigshod+Feb 5 2011, 07:57 AM~19793776-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DETONATER_@Feb 5 2011, 10:40 AM~19794338
> *:h5:  :drama:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Feb 5 2011, 01:30 AM~19793127
> *dam dude i bet you been cited for sexual harassment at every job you worked  :roflmao: "excuse me spock can i get a ream of paper" spock ---> "dam girl i ream you real good" insert hip thrusting  :boink:
> *


I've only had 2 jobs my whole life. Da first was wit my daddy (rip) so no horny shit there. Da one I got now is wit all guys and they are scared of pressing charges cause they don't wanna look gay :wow: .


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 5 2011, 03:53 PM~19795930
> *I've only had 2 jobs my whole life. Da first was wit my daddy (rip) so no horny shit there. Da one I got now is wit all guys and they are scared of pressing charges cause they don't wanna look gay :wow: .
> *


Lol! :roflmao:


----------



## hi_ryder

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 6 2011, 07:53 AM~19795930
> *I've only had 2 jobs my whole life. Da first was wit my daddy (rip) so no horny shit there. Da one I got now is wit all guys and they are scared of pressing charges cause they don't wanna look gay :wow: .
> *


and you know what... i believe you :h5:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Feb 5 2011, 04:42 PM~19796142
> *and you know what... i believe you  :h5:
> *


Lol


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Feb 5 2011, 04:42 PM~19796142
> *and you know what... i believe you  :h5:
> *


actually i think we are all closet **** :happysad: i work wit my brother, my girlfriends dad, uncle and grandpa and i stay dry humping the grandpa :boink: :boink:


----------



## elspock84

*All the colors will be stocked in MICRO. Silvers are available in all sizes. Larger sizes are available in colors upon request and full payment.*


----------



## elspock84

we finally got some sun out here so i took some videos of the frames i did last weekend.


----------



## cutebratt04

:thumbsup:


----------



## hi_ryder

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 6 2011, 09:08 AM~19796281
> *actually i think we are all closet **** :happysad: i work wit my brother, my girlfriends dad, uncle and grandpa and i stay dry humping the grandpa  :boink:  :boink:
> *


somthing tells me a transition to prison life wouldnt be hard... i mean difficult..


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Feb 5 2011, 06:22 PM~19796666
> *somthing tells me a transition to prison life wouldnt be hard... i mean difficult..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I hope it's hard :naughty:


----------



## hi_ryder




----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Feb 5 2011, 08:37 PM~19797389
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey fishies!! I'm gonna give bratt some of dem :wow:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 5 2011, 06:45 PM~19797421
> *Hey fishies!! I'm gonna give bratt some of dem :wow:
> *


I did :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 5 2011, 09:05 PM~19797537
> *I did :cheesy:
> *


Hows that did u burp it up and give it to her???


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Feb 5 2011, 08:45 PM~19797421-->
> 
> 
> 
> Hey fishies!! I'm gonna give bratt some of dem :wow:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you do I'm taking them back to the Pet Store!
> :happysad:
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigshod_@Feb 5 2011, 09:05 PM~19797537
> *I did :cheesy:
> *


SHUT UP SHOD DAMN!!! :angry:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 5 2011, 09:16 PM~19797610
> *Hows that did u burp it up and give it to her???
> *


Eww Yuck!!! :nosad:


----------



## tomknox

let's see somthin.....elspock.....paint???


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by tomknox_@Feb 5 2011, 10:26 PM~19798179
> *let's see somthin.....elspock.....paint???
> *


Go to pages 2 and 3 there's some good pics :happysad: fucking blizzard slowed me down


----------



## lesstime

have you done black base orange flake?????


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 5 2011, 11:30 PM~19798592
> *have you done black base orange flake?????
> *


Nope


----------



## DETONATER

> we finally got some sun out here so i took some videos of the frames i did last weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *POPPIN! * :biggrin:


----------



## hi_ryder

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 6 2011, 09:36 AM~19796431
> *we finally got some sun out here so i took some videos of the frames i did last weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice paint! :thumbsup: shit backdrop :thumbsdown:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Feb 6 2011, 01:25 AM~19799206
> *nice paint! :thumbsup: shit backdrop  :thumbsdown:
> *


Lil bit of snow


----------



## elspock84

More Snow today :biggrin: 4 more inches and more money


----------



## cutebratt04

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 6 2011, 08:02 PM~19804782
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 6 2011, 10:09 PM~19804854
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


He can keep it up there No More Snow in TX Por Favor lol! :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

More Snow today :biggrin: 4 more inches and more money


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 6 2011, 09:12 PM~19804882
> *More Snow today :biggrin: 4 more inches and more money
> *


WHAT'S UP SPOCK... GLAD TO SEE THE WHEATHER HAS CALMED DOWN, TO THE POINT WHERE YOU CAN SMILE ABOUT GOING TO MAKE THAT MONEY... :biggrin: HOPE THIS WHOLE WEEK GOES YOUR WAY... :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 6 2011, 08:12 PM~19804882
> *More Snow today :biggrin: 4 more inches and more money
> *


Mo Money Mo Money Mo Flake! LOL!! :biggrin: 

sUp yO! :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 7 2011, 01:20 PM~19808947
> *Mo Money Mo Money Mo Flake! LOL!!  :biggrin:
> 
> sUp yO!  :cheesy:
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: mo flake always!!!


oh and more clear!!!! :happysad:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 7 2011, 12:20 PM~19808947
> *Mo Money Mo Money Mo Flake! LOL!!  :biggrin:
> 
> sUp yO!  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cutebratt04

:wave:


----------



## cutebratt04

Hey You Should make a Video Only Thread for all the Variations of Flake you've Shot lol just an Idea lol! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 7 2011, 08:21 PM~19814188
> *Hey You Should make a Video Only Thread for all the Variations of Flake you've Shot lol just an Idea lol! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder+Feb 6 2011, 12:25 AM~19799206-->
> 
> 
> 
> nice paint! :thumbsup: shit backdrop  :thumbsdown:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GOSH DAMN!!! THAT FLAKE IS BLINGING!!! LOOKS REAL GOOD COMPA...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cutebratt04_@Feb 7 2011, 09:21 PM~19814188
> *Hey You Should make a Video Only Thread for all the Variations of Flake you've Shot lol just an Idea lol! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


I LIKE HER SHE HAS SOME GREAT IDEAS... :biggrin:  BUT SERIOUSLY GREAT IDEA....


----------



## bigshod

:wow:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 7 2011, 10:21 PM~19814188
> *Hey You Should make a Video Only Thread for all the Variations of Flake you've Shot lol just an Idea lol! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


I think I might do that good idea. I need to shoot more colors though


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 8 2011, 12:11 AM~19815294
> *I think I might do that good idea. I need to shoot more colors though
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lilmikew86

wut up homie


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Feb 8 2011, 01:34 AM~19815862
> *wut up homie
> *


Wassup nukka :wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

MORNING BUMP COMPA, HOPE IT'S A GREAT DAY FOR YOU AND YOUR LOVED ONES... :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 8 2011, 12:34 PM~19818267
> *MORNING BUMP COMPA, HOPE IT'S A GREAT DAY FOR YOU AND YOUR LOVED ONES... :biggrin:
> *


shit i got rear ended this morning half a block away from my house  nothing happened to da truck only my BRAND NEW taillight got broken!!! i just put those fuckers on on friday :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: 





























this mothafucka busted a u turn to come ask da other cop if he needed help cause he saw i was almost a foot taller than da cop


----------



## DETONATER

Then fools write you a ticket or just taking a report?


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 8 2011, 02:15 PM~19819035
> *Then fools write you a ticket or just taking a report?
> *


nukka im mesican!! we never ride clean :biggrin:  my lady was driving my truck wit expired plates :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i told her i would take da blame but i have an expired license :happysad: . so she took da ticket instead :h5: :h5: :h5: but im gonna end up paying for it anyways


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 8 2011, 12:27 PM~19819124
> *nukka im mesican!! we never ride clean  :biggrin:   my lady was driving my truck wit expired plates  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: i told her i would take da blame but i have an expired license  :happysad: . so she took da ticket instead  :h5:  :h5:  :h5: but im gonna end up paying for it anyways
> *


Your on restriction son, no more flakes for you until you get it straight... lol :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 8 2011, 01:27 PM~19819124
> *nukka im mesican!! we never ride clean  :biggrin:   my lady was driving my truck wit expired plates  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: i told her i would take da blame but i have an expired license  :happysad: . so she took da ticket instead  :h5:  :h5:  :h5: but im gonna end up paying for it anyways
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: NEXT TIME ROLL CLEAN...HAHAHA...BUT SERIOUSLY GLAD YOU ARE ALL OK... LUCKY THEY DIDN'T IMPOUND THE TRUCK FOR NO TAGS... :happysad:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 8 2011, 02:37 PM~19819185
> *Your on restriction son, no more flakes for you until you get it straight... lol  :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: you out you god damn mind


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 8 2011, 01:43 PM~19819234
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak: you out you god damn mind
> *


SUCH VIOLENCE... HAHAHAHA... :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 8 2011, 02:43 PM~19819230
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: NEXT TIME ROLL CLEAN...HAHAHA...BUT SERIOUSLY GLAD YOU ARE ALL OK... LUCKY THEY DIDN'T IMPOUND THE TRUCK FOR NO TAGS... :happysad:
> *


naw they dont do that out here unless its like a yr or 2 outta wack. mine is only 3 months :happysad: only reason u get ur shit took is if u have no insureance


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 8 2011, 02:54 PM~19819302
> *SUCH VIOLENCE... HAHAHAHA...  :biggrin:
> *


as a matter a fact im takin my bidness some where else  




















































naw im jk im sparkle efx fo life :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 8 2011, 02:01 PM~19819348
> *naw they dont do that out here unless its like a yr or 2 outta wack. mine is only 3 months  :happysad:  only reason u get ur shit took is if u have no insureance
> *


LUCKY, NOT HERE, CAN'T EVEN PARK A RIDE WITH EXPIRED TAGS IN THE STREET CUZ THEY TAKE YO SH*T... AND IF YOU MEXI-CAN, THEY TAKE IT WITH A SMILE :biggrin: ON THEIR FACE... (BASTARDOS) :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: WELL I AM GLAD YOU ALL MADE IT OK... SPECIALLY WITH YOUR LADY BEING PREGGERS... WELL TALK TO YOU IN A WHILE COMPA, IT IS GETTING CLOSER TO THE TIME I GOT TO GO PICK MY YOUNGEST UP FROMS SCHOOL... :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 8 2011, 03:24 PM~19819480
> *LUCKY, NOT HERE, CAN'T EVEN PARK A RIDE WITH EXPIRED TAGS IN THE STREET CUZ THEY TAKE YO SH*T... AND IF YOU MEXI-CAN, THEY TAKE IT WITH A SMILE  :biggrin: ON THEIR FACE... (BASTARDOS)  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: WELL I AM GLAD YOU ALL MADE IT OK... SPECIALLY WITH YOUR LADY BEING PREGGERS... WELL TALK TO YOU IN A WHILE COMPA, IT IS GETTING CLOSER TO THE TIME I GOT TO GO PICK MY YOUNGEST UP FROMS SCHOOL... :biggrin:
> *


IT WASNT A BIG CHINGASO. SHE SCRAPED DA WHOLE SIDE. SHIT I DIDNT KNOW WE GOT HIT TIL SHE BACKED UP AND MOVED MY TRUCK


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 8 2011, 01:52 PM~19818917
> *shit i got rear ended this morning half a block away from my house    nothing happened to da truck only my BRAND NEW taillight got broken!!! i just put those fuckers on on friday :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this mothafucka busted a u turn to come ask da other cop if he needed help cause he saw i was almost a foot taller than da cop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Omg That Really Sucks Glad Yall are ok! Uh we supposed to get more Snow Tomorrow like 5 Inches


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 8 2011, 02:30 PM~19819539
> *IT WASNT A BIG CHINGASO. SHE SCRAPED DA WHOLE SIDE. SHIT I DIDNT KNOW WE GOT HIT TIL SHE BACKED UP AND MOVED MY TRUCK
> *


WELL NEVER THE LESS GLAD TO HEAR IT WAS A MINOR FENDER BENDER OR IS IT A REARENDER BENDER... HAHAHAH... THINGS THAT MAKE YOU GO HHHHHMMMMMMMMMMMM??????? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 8 2011, 10:45 PM~19823246
> *WELL NEVER THE LESS GLAD TO HEAR IT WAS A MINOR FENDER BENDER OR IS IT A REARENDER BENDER... HAHAHAH... THINGS THAT MAKE YOU GO HHHHHMMMMMMMMMMMM??????? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


You nasty :ugh:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 8 2011, 09:12 PM~19823573
> *You nasty :ugh:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 8 2011, 10:12 PM~19823573
> *You nasty :ugh:
> *


NOW WHY I GOT TO BE NASTY FOR??? LMAO... YOU SAID YOU WAS REAR ENDED??? I FIGURED IF THEY CALL A FENDER COLLISION A FENDER BENDER, THEN IF YOU GET HIT IN THE REAR, IS IT A REAR ENDER BENDER??? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: YEAH IT IS FUNNY READING IT OUTLOUD... HAHAHAAH I BLAME YOU AND ALL YOUR GAY JOKES... :happysad:


----------



## DETONATER

:wave: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

JIMMINY CRICKETS, THIS IS THE QUITES I HAVE EVER SEEN YOUR TOPIC... HOPE ALL IS WELL MISS YOU AND YOUR BOO'S DRAMA...HAHAHAHA MUCH LOVE AND RESPECTS COMPA, I AM JUST BEING SILLY... :biggrin:


----------



## HYDRO'sOnly

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 25 2010, 04:45 AM~19416795
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :naughty:  :naughty:
> *


Thats my Ex :biggrin:


----------



## Gotti

*TTMFT for my famo'*


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Feb 10 2011, 10:42 AM~19835599
> *TTMFT for my famo'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: SEE U NEXT WEEK FAMO!


----------



## DETONATER

:wow: :wow:


----------



## DETONATER

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: DETONATER, bigshod


Foo, you work to much!


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 10 2011, 06:35 PM~19838689
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: DETONATER, bigshod
> Foo, you work to much!
> *


X2  I got major blue balls :uh:


----------



## cutebratt04

:wave:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 10 2011, 07:05 PM~19838875
> *:wave:
> *


:boink:


----------



## elspock84

*All the colors will be stocked in MICRO. Silvers are available in all sizes. Larger sizes are available in colors upon request and full payment.*


----------



## elspock84




----------



## bigshod

:wave: morning pal


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 11 2011, 08:13 AM~19843311
> *:wave: morning pal
> *


hi :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## lilmikew86

saw ur comedy skit wit tonyo too funny haaaaa to bad it got locked :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Feb 11 2011, 02:40 PM~19845925
> *     saw ur comedy skit wit tonyo too funny haaaaa to bad it got locked :biggrin:
> *


i seen it too made me giggle :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84




----------



## Dreamwork Customs

QVO COMPA, WELL JUST A QUICKY CUZ OUR I.E. BROTHERS DECIDED TO THROW A LIL LAST MINUTE BBQ AT THE SHOP, AKA CLUB HOUSE... :biggrin: JUST WANT TO WISH YOU A GREAT WEEKEND... CHAT WITH YOU LATER...


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 11 2011, 03:44 PM~19846277
> *QVO COMPA, WELL JUST A QUICKY CUZ OUR I.E. BROTHERS DECIDED TO THROW A LIL LAST MINUTE BBQ AT THE SHOP, AKA CLUB HOUSE... :biggrin: JUST WANT TO WISH YOU A GREAT WEEKEND... CHAT WITH YOU LATER...
> *


 :h5: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## elspock84

gotta love junkies :biggrin: just got this sata for 90 bucks only been used once :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 11 2011, 02:23 PM~19846504
> *gotta love junkies  :biggrin: just got this sata for 90 bucks only been used once  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


So now wuts Louie spraying with if he sold the gun :uh:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 11 2011, 02:23 PM~19846504
> *gotta love junkies  :biggrin: just got this sata for 90 bucks only been used once  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OHHH COME UP... :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 11 2011, 04:47 PM~19846648
> *So now wuts Louie spraying with if he sold the gun :uh:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: hes addicted to cock so nutting right now :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## louies90

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 11 2011, 04:47 PM~19846648
> *So now wuts Louie spraying with if he sold the gun :uh:
> *


  with your nalgas!


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 11 2011, 04:50 PM~19846667
> *OHHH COME UP... :biggrin:
> *


 :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## louies90

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 11 2011, 05:13 PM~19846813
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  hes addicted to cock so nutting right now  :happysad:  :happysad:
> *


  fuck you rainman!


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Feb 11 2011, 05:15 PM~19846822
> * fuck you rainman!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 11 2011, 04:13 PM~19846813
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  hes addicted to cock so nutting right now  :happysad:  :happysad:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: post the avatar :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## louies90

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Feb 11 2011, 05:36 PM~19846993
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:  post  the avatar  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


  tu no vengas a chingar puto!





















 you still mad?


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Feb 11 2011, 04:41 PM~19847039
> * tu no vengas a chingar puto!
> you still mad?
> *



 :ninja: :no: :no: :no: :no: q vo pinche paysa let me paint some hair on that big ass dome nikka :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Feb 11 2011, 05:44 PM~19847052
> *  :ninja:  :no:  :no:  :no:  :no:  q vo pinche  paysa  let me paint some hair on that big ass dome  nikka  :biggrin:
> *


do some lace right down da middle and some fan work on da sides con un chingo de sparkle efx flake :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 11 2011, 04:53 PM~19847140
> *do some lace right down da middle and some fan work on da sides con un chingo de sparkle efx flake  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *



pos que no ya tiene flake on the eye shaddows el gordo? theres no fixing that nikka :biggrin: all you can do is busff out that forehead :wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin: im fucking with you pinche luis :squint: :squint: :squint:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Feb 11 2011, 05:58 PM~19847190
> *pos que no ya tiene flake on the eye shaddows el gordo?  theres no fixing that nikka  :biggrin:  all you can do is busff out that forehead  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :biggrin:     im fucking with you pinche luis  :squint:  :squint:  :squint:
> *


no le tengas miedo putito lol :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

YOU GUYS ARE FOOS... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## capriceman75

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 27 2010, 02:53 PM~19431548
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn thats electric purple,that shit looks good i thought it was blue


----------



## cutebratt04

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Feb 11 2011, 08:11 PM~19848000
> *damn thats electric purple,that shit looks good i thought it was blue
> *


It's laser purple numbnuttts and over da black it looks like a cobalt blue :wow:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 11 2011, 01:20 PM~19846161
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats funny, Lunch Money is SparkleEfx flake.. :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 11 2011, 03:20 PM~19846161
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 11 2011, 10:05 PM~19848832
> *Thats funny, Lunch Money is SparkleEfx flake..  :biggrin:
> *


That shot got locked in da bike forum  I guess they didn't want me to go at wit tonyo and dat other bitch sarollerz


----------



## capriceman75

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 11 2011, 10:56 PM~19848747
> *It's laser purple numbnuttts and over da black it looks like a cobalt blue :wow:
> *


but electric powers a laser :werd:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Feb 12 2011, 12:53 AM~19850695
> *but electric powers a laser  :werd:
> *


 :0 Yea Spock u stupid muthaphukka


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 12 2011, 10:16 AM~19851570
> *:0 Yea Spock u stupid muthaphukka
> *


fuck you bissh!!!  






















































:boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## louies90

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Feb 11 2011, 05:58 PM~19847190
> *pos que no ya tiene flake on the eye shaddows el gordo?  theres no fixing that nikka  :biggrin:  all you can do is busff out that forehead  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :biggrin:    im fucking with you pinche luis  :squint:  :squint:  :squint:
> *


 :angry: im gonna buff my huevos on your chin! pinche enano torrero!


----------



## louies90

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 12 2011, 11:02 AM~19851779
> *fuck you bissh!!!
> :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


  you tell'em!


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Feb 12 2011, 11:14 AM~19851808
> * you tell'em!
> *


 :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## cutebratt04

:wave:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Feb 12 2011, 09:14 AM~19851808
> * you tell'em!
> *


U tell me  beter yet whisper it too me :happysad:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 12 2011, 01:12 PM~19852368
> *U tell me  beter yet whisper it too me :happysad:
> *


whoa whoa hold on a sec bish :angry: no flirting wit da inlaws nukka!!! :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 12 2011, 11:13 AM~19852372
> *whoa whoa hold on a sec bish  :angry:  no flirting wit da inlaws nukka!!!  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


But U have nothing like the pix he pm'd me :wow:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 12 2011, 01:20 PM~19852411
> *But U have nothing like the pix he pm'd me  :wow:
> *


its a photoshop dumbass :uh:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 12 2011, 11:21 AM~19852420
> *its a photoshop dumbass  :uh:
> *


It's jus gotta look real fo 30 maybe even 40 seconds :cheesy:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Feb 12 2011, 01:12 PM~19852368-->
> 
> 
> 
> U tell me  beter yet whisper it too me :happysad:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2011, 01:13 PM~19852372
> *whoa whoa hold on a sec bish  :angry:  no flirting wit da inlaws nukka!!!  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2011, 01:20 PM~19852411
> *But U have nothing like the pix he pm'd me  :wow:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2011, 01:21 PM~19852420
> *its a photoshop dumbass  :uh:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigshod_@Feb 12 2011, 01:24 PM~19852433
> *It's jus gotta look real fo 30 maybe even 40 seconds  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 12 2011, 12:24 PM~19852433
> *It's jus gotta look real fo 30 maybe even 40 seconds  :cheesy:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 12 2011, 01:24 PM~19852433
> *It's jus gotta look real fo 30 maybe even 40 seconds  :cheesy:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HEY COMPA, JUST DROPPED IN TO HAVE MY DAILY LAUGH... YOU GUYS ARE GREAT... HOPE YOU ARE HAVING A GREAT WEEKEND BRO... BUENO HAY TE HABLO TOMORROW... :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 13 2011, 12:02 AM~19855775
> *HEY COMPA, JUST DROPPED IN TO HAVE MY DAILY LAUGH... YOU GUYS ARE GREAT... HOPE YOU ARE HAVING A GREAT WEEKEND BRO... BUENO HAY TE HABLO TOMORROW... :biggrin:
> *


I was til about 1hr ago had a nasty ass panic attack hno: fuck I hate those motherfuckers!!!!! :angry: I guess since I'm gonna be a daddy now I'm stressing out cause I guess I can't be as selfish as I've always been. Now I got worry about being here for my kid. I don't want my kid to be like me 16 and looking at a casket knowing my daddy is in there. Whoa that felt great letting that out.


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 12 2011, 11:22 PM~19856288
> *I was til about 1hr ago had a nasty ass panic attack hno: fuck I hate those motherfuckers!!!!! :angry: I guess since I'm gonna be a daddy now I'm stressing out cause I guess I can't be as selfish as I've always been. Now I got worry about being here for my kid.  I don't want my kid to be like me 16 and looking at a casket knowing my daddy is in there. Whoa that felt great letting that out.
> *


I totally read what you said wrong... Sorry to hear about your loss at 16.. My girl lost her dad at 11 to gang violence, then her mom passed when she was 18. crazy shit.... I belive you'll be fine you have alot of drive and are creative wich you'll pass on to the lil one.. :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 13 2011, 02:50 AM~19856615
> *I totally read what you said wrong... Sorry to hear about your loss at 16.. My girl lost her dad at 11 to gang violence, then her mom passed when she was 18. crazy shit.... I belive you'll be fine you have alot of drive and are creative wich you'll pass on to the lil one..  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks mark :h5:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 13 2011, 12:22 AM~19856288
> *I was til about 1hr ago had a nasty ass panic attack hno: fuck I hate those motherfuckers!!!!! :angry: I guess since I'm gonna be a daddy now I'm stressing out cause I guess I can't be as selfish as I've always been. Now I got worry about being here for my kid.  I don't want my kid to be like me 16 and looking at a casket knowing my daddy is in there. Whoa that felt great letting that out.
> *


LOOK COMPA, HAVING A LIL ONE IS LIFE CHANGING, BUT YOU SEEM LIKE YOU WILL DO A GREAT JOB... DON'T PANIC... IT ISN'T THAT HARD TO CHANGE YOUR SELFISH WAYS... I WAS A BABY WHEN I HAD MY BABY... BUT I WAS ABLE TO DO A FULL 360, WE AREN'T PERFECT, ALL WE CAN DO IS TRY OUR HARDEST AND OUR BEST... YOU WILL BE A GREAT DADDY, I CAN BET MONEY ON IT!!! SHOOT LIKE I TOLD YOU COMPA, ONCE YOUR BABY IS BORN AND YOU MEET HIM OR HER FOR THE FIRST TIME, THAT'S WHEN IT ALL WILL GET EASY FOR YOU...IT IS LIFE CHANGING IF YOU ASK ME... I AM SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT HOW YOUNG YOU WAS WHEN YOU LOST YOUR PAPA...  I TRULY AM... BUT DEATH IS SOMETHING NONE OF US CAN CONTROL, AND WE ALL MUST GO THRU... IT IS THE HARDEST TEST THIS LIFE GIVES US... BUT REST ASSURE ALL OUR DISTINIES ARE DIFFERENT... ENJOY THE PREGNACY, THE ULTRA SOUNDS, AND THE BABIES ARRIVAL, AND DON'T SWEAT THINGS THAT OUR NOT IN YOUR CONTROL... WELL I AM GETTIN A LIL TOO GIRLY ON YOU SO, MAN UP SON... :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 13 2011, 12:24 PM~19858134
> *LOOK COMPA, HAVING A LIL ONE IS LIFE CHANGING, BUT YOU SEEM LIKE YOU WILL DO A GREAT JOB... DON'T PANIC... IT ISN'T THAT HARD TO CHANGE YOUR SELFISH WAYS... I WAS A BABY WHEN I HAD MY BABY... BUT I WAS ABLE TO DO A FULL 360, WE AREN'T PERFECT, ALL WE CAN DO IS TRY OUR HARDEST AND OUR BEST... YOU WILL BE A GREAT DADDY, I CAN BET MONEY ON IT!!! SHOOT LIKE I TOLD YOU COMPA, ONCE YOUR BABY IS BORN AND YOU MEET HIM OR HER FOR THE FIRST TIME, THAT'S WHEN IT ALL WILL GET EASY FOR YOU...IT IS LIFE CHANGING IF YOU ASK ME... I AM SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT HOW YOUNG YOU WAS WHEN YOU LOST YOUR PAPA...   I TRULY AM... BUT DEATH IS SOMETHING NONE OF US CAN CONTROL, AND WE ALL MUST GO THRU... IT IS THE HARDEST TEST THIS LIFE GIVES US... BUT REST ASSURE ALL OUR DISTINIES ARE DIFFERENT... ENJOY THE PREGNACY, THE ULTRA SOUNDS, AND THE BABIES ARRIVAL, AND DON'T SWEAT THINGS THAT OUR NOT IN YOUR CONTROL... WELL I AM GETTIN A LIL TOO GIRLY ON YOU SO, MAN UP SON... :biggrin:
> *


Thanks comadre :biggrin: last night was a ruff one damn near went to da hospital. I just need to learn to talk to my lady and let shit out. Being a mesican is a motherfucker cause we stubborn as fuck and dont like talking. :happysad: I know I'm gonna be a great dad. Shit I can't wait to hold da lil fucker and talk to him  . Gracias for da great advice. :h5:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 13 2011, 04:05 PM~19859158
> *Thanks comadre :biggrin: last night was a ruff one damn near went to da hospital. I just need to learn to talk to my lady and let shit out. Being a mesican is a motherfucker cause we stubborn as fuck and dont like talking.  :happysad: I know I'm gonna be a great dad. Shit I can't wait to hold da lil fucker and talk to him   . Gracias for da great advice. :h5:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: You'll be a Great Dad Spock! Just take it all in One Day at a Time!


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 13 2011, 04:36 PM~19859281
> * :yes:  :yes:  :yes: You'll be a Great Dad Spock! Just take it all in One Day at a Time!
> *


Thanks :h5:


----------



## DETONATER

elspock84,Jan 15 2011, 06:53 PM~19608018]
here's da video finally


----------



## hi_ryder

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 13 2011, 05:22 PM~19856288
> *I was til about 1hr ago had a nasty ass panic attack hno: fuck I hate those motherfuckers!!!!! :angry: I guess since I'm gonna be a daddy now I'm stressing out cause I guess I can't be as selfish as I've always been. Now I got worry about being here for my kid.  I don't want my kid to be like me 16 and looking at a casket knowing my daddy is in there. Whoa that felt great letting that out.
> *


sorry to hear that too man. liz mentioned it in brats thread, i was being silly and i didnt know. cant say i know what your going through cause ive got 2 step kids and theyre both almost out the house now one 18 and one 17. easier for me to blame theyre bad up bringing on my wife and her ex lol. but seriously you gotta remember the good times, celebrate pops memory. you being stressed out shows that you care dude, your gonna do right cause of it. dont sweat it homie like liz said some stuff is out of your hands so take comfort in that. worry about what you have control over.... lifes a roller coaster, prepare as best you can and buckle up...


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Feb 14 2011, 02:29 AM~19864620
> *sorry to hear that too man. liz mentioned it in brats thread, i was being silly and i didnt know. cant say i know what your going through cause ive got 2 step kids and theyre both almost out the house now one 18 and one 17. easier for me to blame theyre bad up bringing on my wife and her ex lol. but seriously you gotta remember the good times, celebrate pops memory. you being stressed out shows that you care dude, your gonna do right cause of it. dont sweat it homie like liz said some stuff is out of your hands so take comfort in that. worry about what you have control over.... lifes a roller coaster, prepare as best you can and buckle up...
> *


THANK HOMIE :biggrin: .


----------



## sic713

awww.. and all this time i thought u were an asshole.. 
you be straight homie. need sumone to talk to, numbers in sig.. 

no ****


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 14 2011, 10:58 AM~19865981
> *awww.. and all this time i thought u were an asshole..
> you be straight homie. need sumone to talk to, numbers in sig..
> 
> no ****
> *


thanks homie :h5:

















































phone sex :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 14 2011, 09:12 AM~19866110
> *thanks homie :h5:
> phone sex  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


Ahhh you need some lovin this mornin.. :naughty: :boink:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

:drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 14 2011, 11:17 AM~19866149
> *Ahhh you need some lovin this mornin.. :naughty:  :boink:
> *


Need something! I'm at lunch wit my boss/fatherinlaw letting him know he's gonna be a grandpa hno:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 14 2011, 10:55 AM~19866444
> *Need something! I'm at lunch wit my boss/fatherinlaw letting him know he's gonna be a grandpa hno:
> *


HOPE YOU HAVE NIKES ON.
:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@Feb 14 2011, 11:58 AM~19866470
> *HOPE YOU HAVE NIKES ON.
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


Got my all black Cortez on! :sprint:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 14 2011, 09:55 AM~19866444
> *Need something! I'm at lunch wit my boss/fatherinlaw letting him know he's gonna be a grandpa hno:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :0


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 13 2011, 03:05 PM~19859158
> *Thanks comadre :biggrin: last night was a ruff one damn near went to da hospital. I just need to learn to talk to my lady and let shit out. Being a mesican is a motherfucker cause we stubborn as fuck and dont like talking.  :happysad: I know I'm gonna be a great dad. Shit I can't wait to hold da lil fucker and talk to him   . Gracias for da great advice. :h5:
> *


NO PROBLEMA, COMPA... I KNOW WHAT YOU MEAN ABOUT TALKING...BUT SERIOUSLY BRO... BEING STUBORN AT NOT WANTING TO SHOW YOUR EMOTIONS ONLY LEADS TO THOSE PANIC ATTACKS... I HAVE A PRIMITO JUST LIKE YOU... BOTTLES ALL HIS EMOTIONS TILL THE SLIGHTEST BS. SETS HIM ON A PANIC ATTACK... NOT WORTH IT... BETTER TO LEARN TO SPEAK YOUR GIRLS LANGUAGE, THAN TO BE MISUNDERSTOOD AS AN ASSHOLE...LOL... YOU NEED TO START LEARNING TO COMUNICATE COMPA... THE BABY WILL BE NEEDING A WISE PAPA TO LOOK UP TO... :biggrin: BESIDES YOU HAVE HAD A GOOD RUN AT BEING SELFISH... IF YOU WANT TO PLAY IT SAFE... THEN GIVE AS MUCH AS YOU GET, NOT LESS OR MORE... YOU'LL SEE HOW MUCH BETTER EVERYTHING CAN GET... THE HEART IS THE HARDEST THING TO HEAL AND CORRECT... SO TAME YOURS ALREADY... BE HAPPY, BE PROUD... SHIT YOU GONNA BE A PAPA...


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 14 2011, 12:33 PM~19866735
> *NO PROBLEMA, COMPA... I KNOW WHAT YOU MEAN ABOUT TALKING...BUT SERIOUSLY BRO... BEING STUBORN AT NOT WANTING TO SHOW YOUR EMOTIONS ONLY LEADS TO THOSE PANIC ATTACKS... I HAVE A PRIMITO JUST LIKE YOU... BOTTLES ALL HIS EMOTIONS TILL THE SLIGHTEST BS. SETS HIM ON A PANIC ATTACK... NOT WORTH IT... BETTER TO LEARN TO SPEAK YOUR GIRLS LANGUAGE, THAN TO BE MISUNDERSTOOD AS AN ASSHOLE...LOL... YOU NEED TO START LEARNING TO COMUNICATE COMPA... THE BABY WILL BE NEEDING A WISE PAPA TO LOOK UP TO... :biggrin:  BESIDES YOU HAVE HAD A GOOD RUN AT BEING SELFISH... IF YOU WANT TO PLAY IT SAFE... THEN GIVE AS MUCH AS YOU GET, NOT LESS OR MORE... YOU'LL SEE HOW MUCH BETTER EVERYTHING CAN GET... THE HEART IS THE HARDEST THING TO HEAL AND CORRECT... SO TAME YOURS ALREADY... BE HAPPY, BE PROUD... SHIT YOU GONNA BE A PAPA...
> *


thanks comadre!! :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: yeah im gonna do better now.


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 14 2011, 09:55 AM~19866444
> *Need something! I'm at lunch wit my boss/fatherinlaw letting him know he's gonna be a grandpa hno:
> *


Can I have louies sata when he kills u :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 14 2011, 01:19 PM~19867180
> *Can I have louies sata when he kills u  :cheesy:
> *


Nikka thats my Sata  and I'm alive and well


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by sic713+Feb 14 2011, 09:58 AM~19865981-->
> 
> 
> 
> awww.. and all this time i thought u were an asshole..
> you be straight homie. need sumone to talk to, numbers in sig..
> 
> no ****
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@Feb 14 2011, 10:12 AM~19866110
> *thanks homie :h5:
> phone sex  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 14 2011, 11:27 AM~19867244
> *Nikka thats my Sata  and I'm alive and well
> *


 :uh:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 14 2011, 02:46 PM~19867766
> *:uh:
> *


mothafucka u wanted me dead


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 14 2011, 12:51 PM~19867826
> *mothafucka u wanted me dead
> *


For a sata ..............
Yea :biggrin: 















































Don't be mad boo ... U know I would dig u up and fuck ur ded scully
:happysad:


----------



## louies90

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 14 2011, 01:19 PM~19867180
> *Can I have louies sata when he kills u  :cheesy:
> *


  i have standards and im not retarded like most painters are.. 






















:cheesy: ill sell you the sata!


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 14 2011, 03:02 PM~19867928
> *For a sata ..............
> Yea :biggrin:
> Don't be mad boo ... U know I would dig u up and fuck ur ded scully
> :happysad:
> *


 :h5: :h5: :h5: 














































no wait what


----------



## DETONATER

So what happened?


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 14 2011, 09:55 PM~19871715
> *So what happened?
> *


Wit da boss?????


----------



## 55800

:wave:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Feb 14 2011, 10:00 PM~19871779
> *:wave:
> *


sup nukkka!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 14 2011, 07:59 PM~19871765
> *Wit da boss?????
> *


Yeah, How much ass you got left? :biggrin: Any? ?


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 14 2011, 08:09 PM~19871827
> *Yeah, How much ass you got left?  :biggrin:  Any? ?
> *


he never had much of an ass anyways


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 14 2011, 09:07 PM~19871808
> *sup nukkka!!!  :biggrin:
> *


jus checkin out yo topic bro :nicoderm:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 14 2011, 10:12 AM~19866110
> *thanks homie :h5:
> phone sex  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


i fuckin knew u where gunna turn a sweet post all **** and shit


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 14 2011, 09:05 PM~19872407
> *i fuckin knew u where gunna turn a sweet post all **** and shit
> *


give spock a kak he will suck it :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 14 2011, 11:05 PM~19872407
> *i fuckin knew u where gunna turn a sweet post all **** and shit
> *


im feeling better now thats da only reason why :happysad: . i finally talked to my father in law and told him his un wed daughter is having my baby :happysad: so that took a big burden off my chest. 
all bullshit aside thanks alot homie :h5: :h5:


----------



## DETONATER

SO, PIC'S OF HOW MUCH ASS YOU GOT LEFT! SHOD SAID YOU NEVER REALLY HAD ANY... must be true... :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER+Feb 14 2011, 10:09 PM~19871827-->
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, How much ass you got left?  :biggrin:  Any? ?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> all of it bro. he was ok wit it. he did punch cause he had no jack daniels at home when we dropped da bomb on him yesterday. so he had to drink kahlua :biggrin: hes all like if u ever leave me y daughter and my grandchild ill kill you :uh: . told his ass she would leave first and wit out my kid first before i leave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2011, 10:26 PM~19872034
> *he never had much of an ass anyways
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh now u you talking shit  you aint neva complain before. :twak: :twak:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigshod_@Feb 14 2011, 11:17 PM~19872528
> *give spock a kak he will suck it :cheesy:
> *


not wit out a 6 pack get that shit right pendejo! :twak: :twak:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 14 2011, 10:27 PM~19872619
> *SO, PIC'S OF HOW MUCH ASS YOU GOT LEFT! SHOD SAID YOU NEVER REALLY HAD ANY... must be true...  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


DON'T ENCOURAGE THE BROTHER... EL COMPA SEEMS LIKE THE TYPE THAT WILL TAKE YOU ON THAT DARE... :uh: :ugh: DON'T DO IT COMPA... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 14 2011, 11:27 PM~19872619
> *SO, PIC'S OF HOW MUCH ASS YOU GOT LEFT! SHOD SAID YOU NEVER REALLY HAD ANY... must be true...  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


fuck that nukka!! he on some bullshit!! fucking scorned woman! just cause i dont wanna :boink: :boink: :boink: his ass anymore now he all talking shit. :uh:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 14 2011, 10:31 PM~19872654
> *fuck that nukka!! he on some bullshit!! fucking scorned woman! just cause i dont wanna  :boink:  :boink:  :boink: his ass anymore now he all talking shit.  :uh:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 14 2011, 11:31 PM~19872649
> *DON'T ENCOURAGE THE BROTHER... EL COMPA SEEMS LIKE THE TYPE THAT WILL TAKE YOU ON THAT DARE... :uh:  :ugh: DON'T DO IT COMPA... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 14 2011, 10:36 PM~19872693
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MY EYES... MY POOR LIL EYES... :uh: :around: hno: :twak: I SHOULD HAVE NEVER LOOKED... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 14 2011, 09:36 PM~19872693
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


The whitest mexican ass I've ever seen.. :sprint:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 14 2011, 11:42 PM~19872746
> *The whitest mexican ass I've ever seen..  :sprint:
> *


so your saying u seen a lot of dark mesican man booty :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 14 2011, 10:45 PM~19872768
> *so your saying u seen a lot of dark mesican man booty  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 14 2011, 11:45 PM~19872770
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


thats just as bad as coming out da closet :uh:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 14 2011, 10:48 PM~19872810
> *thats just as bad as coming out da closet  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: MAN YOU GUYS ARE TOO FUCKEN MUCH... 


























FUN THAT IS.... :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 14 2011, 11:50 PM~19872835
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: MAN YOU GUYS ARE TOO FUCKEN MUCH...
> FUN THAT IS.... :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Feb 14 2011, 09:45 PM~19872768-->
> 
> 
> 
> so your saying u seen a lot of dark mesican man booty  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :twak: :twak: :nono: :nono:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@Feb 14 2011, 09:48 PM~19872810
> *thats just as bad as coming out da closet  :uh:
> *


:twak: :twak: :nono: :nono: 

The way shod described it, he said you had an APPLE BOTTOM! 

Instead that shit burnt my fucking eyes..


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Feb 14 2011, 10:52 PM~19872847-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: BUENAS NOCHES COMPA, HAPPY TO SEE YOU ARE BACK TO NORMAL?? WHAT EVER NORMAL MEANS... LOL... DON'T WORRY I DON'T FIT THE NORM SO I WOULDN'T BE OF ANY HELP THERE... GONNA GO GET READY FOR SLEEPY LALA TIME... uffin: :420: TIME FOR MY MEDS... LOL...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DETONATER_@Feb 14 2011, 10:54 PM~19872857
> *:twak:  :twak:  :nono:  :nono:
> :twak:  :twak:  :nono:  :nono:
> 
> The way shod described it,  he said you had an APPLE BOTTOM!
> 
> Instead that shit burnt my fucking eyes..
> *


MARK, YOU KNOW YOU GOT TO WHATCH WHAT YOU SAY AROUND SHOD AND COMPA HERE... LOL... THEY HAVE NO MERCY... :biggrin: GOOD NIGHT BRO. SEE YOU BROTHERS TOMORROW... MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT.. AND SAY GOOD NIGHT TO MS. ANGEL...


----------



## DETONATER

See what you did!


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 14 2011, 11:54 PM~19872857
> *:twak:  :twak:  :nono:  :nono:
> :twak:  :twak:  :nono:  :nono:
> 
> The way shod described it,  he said you had an APPLE BOTTOM!
> 
> Instead that shit burnt my fucking eyes..
> *


i call bullshit :wow:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 15 2011, 12:01 AM~19872899
> *See what you did!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is da that da face u made when they got u from behind?? :wow:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 14 2011, 10:11 PM~19873008
> *is da that da face u made when they got u from behind??  :wow:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 14 2011, 10:11 PM~19873008
> *is da that da face u made when they got u from behind??  :wow:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER+Feb 15 2011, 12:41 AM~19873252-->
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigshod_@Feb 15 2011, 07:54 AM~19874023
> *:0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 14 2011, 11:11 PM~19873008
> *is da that da face u made when they got u from behind??  :wow:
> *


 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## bigshod

Fuck u Spock u summmabish  :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 15 2011, 01:03 PM~19875893
> *Fuck u Spock u summmabish   :cheesy:
> *


WTF    FUCKS UR PROBLEM BISSH!!!!!


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 15 2011, 11:24 AM~19876021
> *WTF        FUCKS UR PROBLEM BISSH!!!!!
> *


Hi buddy :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 15 2011, 02:58 PM~19876619
> *Hi buddy :biggrin:
> *


 :squint: :squint: :squint: :squint: hola


----------



## 55800

:wave: wadd up homie were you able to get tha frame out today :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 15 2011, 01:08 PM~19876697
> *:squint:  :squint:  :squint:  :squint: hola
> *


Wuts that Haps at work... Worked at a napa store today never knew they had paint stuff in there :wow:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 15 2011, 04:00 PM~19876997
> *Wuts that Haps at work... Worked at a napa store today never knew they had paint stuff in there :wow:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: i get all my stuff through work. :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 15 2011, 02:20 PM~19877123
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes: i get all my stuff through work.  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 15 2011, 04:25 PM~19877162
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 15 2011, 02:31 PM~19877204
> *:h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Feb 15 2011, 03:56 PM~19876974
> *:wave: wadd up homie were you able to get tha frame out today :biggrin:
> *


boxed up ready to go. im dropping them off tonight


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 15 2011, 04:33 PM~19877211
> *:uh:
> *


you starting to get on my nerves nukka  























































:boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 15 2011, 03:39 PM~19877265
> *boxed up ready to go. im dropping them off tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 15 2011, 03:39 PM~19877265
> *boxed up ready to go. im dropping them off tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cutebratt04

:wave:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 15 2011, 02:41 PM~19877275
> *you starting to get on my nerves nukka
> :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


 :wow: so sensitive


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 15 2011, 05:08 PM~19878539
> *:wow: so sensitive
> *


*Serious! This should fix it.... *:biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 15 2011, 08:15 PM~19879106
> *Serious!  This should fix it.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 15 2011, 07:08 PM~19878539
> *:wow: so sensitive
> *


Well what u expect! All u do is work and u have no time for me anymore :tears: I got major blue balls and u need to handle that :boink:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 15 2011, 08:15 PM~19879106
> *Serious!  This should fix it.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:squint: do u really wanna mess wit me today :squint: 
































Unless u want me to stand behind you so u can make day face again :wow:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 14 2011, 10:11 PM~19873008
> *is da that da face u made when they got u from behind??  :wow:
> *


Fool! take the deflector shields off its not working...you know thats what happened to you after your man prize got off your face.. both you fuck need the VAG CREAM :0


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 15 2011, 08:28 PM~19879200
> *Fool! take the deflector shields off its not working...you know thats what happened to you after your man prize got off your face.. both you fuck need the VAG CREAM  :0
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 15 2011, 06:46 PM~19879366
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## louies90

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 14 2011, 11:27 PM~19872619
> *SO, PIC'S OF HOW MUCH ASS YOU GOT LEFT! SHOD SAID YOU NEVER REALLY HAD ANY... must be true...  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


:nono: that ***** never had an ass.. we still make fun of him cuz for having no ass.. he sure do stain them draws like he a donkey! :uh:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Feb 16 2011, 05:04 PM~19886121
> *:nono: that ***** never had an ass.. we still make fun of him cuz for having no ass.. he sure do stain them draws like he a donkey! :uh:
> *


you know my wiping rules bitch!! 3 wipes and da rest is for my draws


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 16 2011, 03:32 PM~19886340
> *you know my wiping rules bitch!! 3 wipes and da rest is for my draws
> *


 :uh: ur suppose to wipe :happysad:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 16 2011, 05:40 PM~19886392
> *:uh: ur suppose to wipe  :happysad:
> *


i do wip nukka 3 times and all done anything else is on my draws :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

SUP COMPA... HOPE YOU HAD A GOOD DAY... :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 16 2011, 04:57 PM~19886530
> *i do wip nukka 3 times and all done anything else is on my draws  :biggrin:
> *


:barf: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Feb 16 2011, 10:56 PM~19889286
> *:barf: :roflmao:
> *


im da man of steel and my draws are rusty not stained :happysad:


----------



## hi_ryder

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 17 2011, 03:13 PM~19889464
> *im da man of steel and my draws are rusty not stained  :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


way too far dude... way too far


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Feb 17 2011, 03:28 AM~19890759
> *way too far dude... way too far
> *


Wahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Feb 17 2011, 03:28 AM~19890759
> *way too far dude... way too far
> *


Wahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Feb 17 2011, 06:15 AM~19891293-->
> 
> 
> 
> Wahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@Feb 17 2011, 06:20 AM~19891318
> *Wahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


X2 :uh:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 17 2011, 08:49 AM~19891414
> *X2 :uh:
> *


fucking server acting up


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 17 2011, 07:51 AM~19891812
> *fucking server acting up
> *


Ur acting up... Bout to slap u again


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 17 2011, 10:59 AM~19892283
> *Ur acting up... Bout to slap u again
> *


u gonna slapp me wit da meat sassage :wow:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 17 2011, 09:01 AM~19892301
> *u gonna slapp me wit da meat sassage  :wow:
> *


WTF!!! Bwaaaaahahaha
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 






























Ok :wow: 

Is there slap backs :happysad:


----------



## DETONATER

:wow: :wow:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 17 2011, 11:53 AM~19892641
> *WTF!!! Bwaaaaahahaha
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Ok :wow:
> 
> Is there slap backs :happysad:
> *


hell yeah theres slap backs :wow:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 16 2011, 10:13 PM~19889464
> *im da man of steel and my draws are rusty not stained  :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


COCHINO, LEARN TO WIPE YOUR ASS FOO... EWWWWWWWWWWW... LOL... THAT IS BEYOND A SKID MARK... HAHAHA SI SERAS TAN PELADO...


----------



## DJLATIN

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 17 2011, 12:13 AM~19889464
> *im da man of steel and my draws are rusty not stained  :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man you are sick.


----------



## bigshod

:uh:


----------



## Johnny562

Fuck this topic! Post some noodz!!!


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Feb 17 2011, 03:53 PM~19894189
> *Fuck this topic! Post some noodz!!!
> *


fuck you MS DWAYNE JOHNSON :uh:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 17 2011, 02:27 PM~19893586
> *man you are sick.
> *


pinche viejito pedoro u aint got no room to talk :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 17 2011, 04:56 PM~19894217
> *pinche viejito pedoro u aint got no room to talk  :uh:
> *


i wear boxers and learned how to clean my caca when i was 3 yrs old. :buttkick:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 17 2011, 04:42 PM~19894617
> *i wear boxers and learned how to clean my caca when i was 3 yrs old.  :buttkick:
> *


nukka i know how to wipe :uh: i just dont like wasting to much paper :happysad:


----------



## louies90

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 16 2011, 05:32 PM~19886340
> *you know my wiping rules bitch!! 3 wipes and da rest is for my draws
> *


your colon sticks out further guey.. :burn:


----------



## louies90

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 16 2011, 11:13 PM~19889464
> *im da man of steel and my draws are rusty not stained  :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


no vales verga guey! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## louies90

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 17 2011, 04:42 PM~19894617
> *i wear boxers and learned how to clean my caca when i was 3 yrs old.  :buttkick:
> *


 :happysad: i wear dark colored undies so you cant see them..


----------



## louies90

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 17 2011, 04:58 PM~19894736
> *nukka i know how to wipe  :uh:  i just dont like wasting to much paper  :happysad:
> *


  save a tree..


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Feb 17 2011, 05:01 PM~19894757
> * save a tree..
> *


 :h5: :h5: :h5: im taking care of motha earf :biggrin:


----------



## louies90

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 17 2011, 05:02 PM~19894763
> *:h5:  :h5:  :h5: im taking care of motha earf  :biggrin:
> *


still a sick bastard.. :uh:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Feb 17 2011, 04:59 PM~19894743
> *no vales verga guey!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## bigshod

:uh:


----------



## cutebratt04

Omg I Don't get on for 2 Days and This Topic has Gone to Shit! Literally Lmao! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 17 2011, 06:54 PM~19895834
> *Omg I Don't get on for 2 Days and This Topic has Gone to Shit! Literally Lmao! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


You can get on when eva u want!! :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## DJLATIN

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Feb 17 2011, 05:59 PM~19894737
> *your colon sticks out further guey.. :burn:
> *


:burn: his pink sock needs mending...


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 17 2011, 07:33 PM~19896147
> *You can get on when eva u want!! :boink: :boink: :boink:
> *


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 17 2011, 05:54 PM~19895834
> *Omg I Don't get on for 2 Days and This Topic has Gone to Shit! Literally Lmao! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: GOOD ONE BRAT...


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 17 2011, 09:09 PM~19897112
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: GOOD ONE BRAT...
> *


I Know Right! Lol!


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 17 2011, 09:09 PM~19897112
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: GOOD ONE BRAT...
> *


:ugh: it ain't that funny :ugh:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 17 2011, 07:55 PM~19897670
> *:ugh: it ain't that funny :ugh:
> *


Mr Poooo! What are you up to...? :wow:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 17 2011, 09:56 PM~19897682
> *Mr Poooo! What are you up to...?  :wow:
> *


55 out tonight so cleaned up da garage and started working on a side job Im gonna paint tomorrow night.


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 17 2011, 08:03 PM~19897769
> *55 out tonight so cleaned up da garage and started working on a side job Im gonna paint tomorrow night.
> *


:h5: Sounds good... Need more videos.. :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 17 2011, 10:16 PM~19897894
> *:h5:  Sounds good... Need more videos..  :biggrin:
> *


I know this weekend I'm gonna try and do some diffrent colors. :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

pics of da garage cleaned up. :happysad: it was a motherfucker :happysad:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 17 2011, 08:48 PM~19898221
> *pics of da garage cleaned up.  :happysad: it was a motherfucker  :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is there an after pic :uh: :uh:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 17 2011, 11:02 PM~19898404
> *is there an after pic :uh:  :uh:
> *


yeah still need to go through all da old bike parts i dont need. so i can hang up all da other frames ive gotten this yr so far. :happysad:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 17 2011, 09:08 PM~19898475
> *yeah still need to go through all da old bike parts i dont need. so i can hang up all da other frames ive gotten this yr so far.  :happysad:
> *


failed just f'in failed


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 17 2011, 09:08 PM~19898475
> *yeah still need to go through all da old bike parts i dont need. so i can hang up all da other frames ive gotten this yr so far.  :happysad:
> *


What there are no scrap guys in your hood.... Shit if I left my garage door open for 5 mins a cawk sucker would dam near back up in the drive way asking for my shit.. 

Tech 9 "F-U pay me!


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 17 2011, 09:20 PM~19898635
> *What there are no scrap guys in your hood.... Shit if I left my garage door open for 5 mins a cawk sucker would dam near back up in the drive way asking for my shit..
> 
> Tech 9 "F-U pay me!
> *


but lettme refraze that as if spock was saying it .... ''i leave my garage door open for 5min and suck a cawk '' :wow:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 17 2011, 11:20 PM~19898635
> *What there are no scrap guys in your hood.... Shit if I left my garage door open for 5 mins a cawk sucker would dam near back up in the drive way asking for my shit..
> 
> Tech 9 "F-U pay me!
> *


lol there is motherfuckers took my front bumper for my caddy :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 17 2011, 11:26 PM~19898705
> *but lettme refraze that as if spock was saying it .... ''big shod loves to suck my cock and loves to swallow my man juice '' :wow:
> *


 :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 17 2011, 09:28 PM~19898744
> *:naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:
> *


 :banghead: :banghead: troof again :happysad:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 17 2011, 09:27 PM~19898720
> *lol there is motherfuckers took my front bumper for my caddy  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


WTF! are you serious... I dare someone to take my shit


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 17 2011, 09:33 PM~19898821
> *WTF! are you serious... I dare someone to take my shit
> *


mark , he thinks sumone took it but its sitting under all that shit


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER+Feb 17 2011, 11:33 PM~19898821-->
> 
> 
> 
> WTF! are you serious... I dare someone to take my shit
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah fucking ********!!!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigshod_@Feb 17 2011, 11:34 PM~19898838
> *mark , he thinks sumone took it but its sitting under all that shit
> *


naw da new one is but da old one was stolen bissh!!


----------



## hi_ryder




----------



## bigshod

Another day ...have a good Friday ... So fuck Off


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 18 2011, 09:00 AM~19900617
> *Another day ...have a good Friday ... So fuck Off
> *


HEY SNOOKUMS!!! :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: 




























































:squint: FUCK YOU TOO :squint:


----------



## louies90

so much anger in this topic.. :ugh:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Feb 18 2011, 11:35 AM~19901597
> *so much anger in this topic.. :ugh:
> *


TU CHINGA TU MADRE!!!     























































dont tell ma i said that :happysad:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Feb 17 2011, 09:48 PM~19898221-->
> 
> 
> 
> pics of da garage cleaned up.  :happysad: it was a motherfucker  :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WOWWWWW... HOW LONG BEFORE YOU FUCK IT ALL UP AGAIN??? TAKE PICS... LOL...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BUT SERIOUSLY COMPA CAME IN TO WISH YOU A GREAT FRIDAY, AND WEEKEND... I SWEAR ALL YOU FOOLS ARE THE BOMB... I LAUGH SOOO MUCH WITH ALL OF YOU IT'S A TRIP...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hi_ryder_@Feb 18 2011, 02:09 AM~19899968
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HIRYDER, THAT GIF IS HALLLLLLLLLARIOUS... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 18 2011, 12:55 PM~19902149
> *WOWWWWW... HOW LONG BEFORE YOU FUCK IT ALL UP AGAIN??? TAKE PICS... LOL...
> BUT SERIOUSLY COMPA CAME IN TO WISH YOU A GREAT FRIDAY, AND WEEKEND... I SWEAR ALL YOU FOOLS ARE THE BOMB... I LAUGH SOOO MUCH WITH ALL OF YOU IT'S A TRIP...
> *


2 days :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Feb 18 2011, 09:35 AM~19901597
> *so much anger in this topic.. :ugh:
> *


Glad ur here to bring the gayness :uh:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 18 2011, 02:22 PM~19902632
> *Glad ur here to bring the gayness :uh:
> *


he wants to get some from u he told me :wow:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 18 2011, 12:31 PM~19902678
> *he wants to get some from u he told me  :wow:
> *


He must have told u a week agO cause I wore that out on Tuesday


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 18 2011, 02:42 PM~19902737
> *He must have told u a week agO cause I wore that out on Tuesday
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 18 2011, 12:55 PM~19902802
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


Tru story... Jus walk by him and bump him .. It will affect his ass soreness :wow:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 18 2011, 01:03 PM~19902841
> *Tru story... Jus walk by him and bump him .. It will affect his ass soreness :wow:
> *


You HVLP'd his ass huh shod.. :roflmao:


----------



## hi_ryder

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 19 2011, 04:55 AM~19902149
> *WOWWWWW... HOW LONG BEFORE YOU FUCK IT ALL UP AGAIN??? TAKE PICS... LOL...
> BUT SERIOUSLY COMPA CAME IN TO WISH YOU A GREAT FRIDAY, AND WEEKEND... I SWEAR ALL YOU FOOLS ARE THE BOMB... I LAUGH SOOO MUCH WITH ALL OF YOU IT'S A TRIP...
> HIRYDER, THAT GIF IS HALLLLLLLLLARIOUS... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


thought this thread could use some love...


----------



## louies90

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 18 2011, 02:42 PM~19902737
> *He must have told u a week agO cause I wore that out on Tuesday
> *


its not sore.. its more of a schaffing(sp).. never knew you could toss a salad for that long.. stilll wondering how you was breathing.. :0


----------



## DJLATIN

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Feb 18 2011, 05:18 PM~19903221
> *its not sore.. its more of a schaffing(sp).. never knew you could toss a salad for that long.. stilll wondering how you was breathing.. :0
> *


 :barf:


----------



## louies90

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 18 2011, 04:22 PM~19903246
> *:barf:
> *


call him strawberry face.. :ugh: thats his favorite flavor..


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Feb 18 2011, 02:18 PM~19903221
> *its not sore.. its more of a schaffing(sp).. never knew you could toss a salad for that long.. stilll wondering how you was breathing.. :0
> *


I thought u were farting to give me air :happysad:


----------



## mrchavez

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## louies90

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 18 2011, 04:53 PM~19903408
> *I thought u were farting to give me air  :happysad:
> *


:ugh: admitting to you eating my ass..






















:ugh: to **** for me..


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by louies90+Feb 18 2011, 04:18 PM~19903221-->
> 
> 
> 
> its not sore.. its more of a schaffing(sp).. never knew you could toss a salad for that long.. stilll wondering how you was breathing.. :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2011, 04:53 PM~19903408
> *I thought u were farting to give me air  :happysad:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-louies90_@Feb 18 2011, 05:03 PM~19903497
> *:ugh: admitting to you eating my ass..
> :ugh: to **** for me..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Feb 18 2011, 03:03 PM~19903497
> *:ugh: admitting to you eating my ass..
> :ugh: to **** for me..
> *


Stay the fuck out then !! If u can't play nice :0


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 18 2011, 05:40 PM~19904752
> *Stay the fuck out then !! If u can't play nice  :0
> *


ewwww! caca face.. almonds corn and cabage :barf:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 18 2011, 07:40 PM~19904752
> *Stay the fuck out then !! If u can't play nice  :0
> *


They gonna end up moving my topic over to da cabaret due to all da **** shit going in here :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 18 2011, 05:51 PM~19904830
> *They gonna end up moving my topic over to da cabaret due to all da **** shit going in here :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


 :0 as long as they don't move mine... Let's see if we can get yours deleted :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 18 2011, 08:05 PM~19904936
> *:0 as long as they don't move mine... Let's see if we can get yours deleted :cheesy:
> *


You a motherfucker!!!!


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 18 2011, 06:09 PM~19904975
> *You a motherfucker!!!!
> *


She was roaming the streets :happysad:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 18 2011, 08:11 PM~19904988
> *She was roaming the streets :happysad:
> *


Wahahahahahah! :roflmao:


----------



## bigshod

I can't find the pix of the cobalt blue that ur gonna be painting post up a pix of the last one u did :wow:


----------



## danny chawps

:drama: :wave:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 18 2011, 08:19 PM~19905064
> *I can't find the pix of the cobalt blue that ur gonna be painting post up a pix of the last one u did :wow:
> *


Really u didn't see it?? Hold on let me find it.


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 18 2011, 08:19 PM~19905064
> *I can't find the pix of the cobalt blue that ur gonna be painting post up a pix of the last one u did :wow:
> *


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Feb 18 2011, 08:21 PM~19905085
> *:drama:  :wave:
> *


Qvo guey :wave:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 18 2011, 07:33 PM~19905171
> *Qvo guey :wave:
> *



juyst got home from the shop  ill be back later on to clear some shit though sup ese


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Feb 18 2011, 08:42 PM~19905255
> *juyst got home from the shop    ill be back later on to clear some shit though sup  ese
> *


Want me have Louie call u and say hi


----------



## elspock84

started the night wit this bullshit!!!!  guess riding dirty isnt allowed. expired plates and expired license :biggrin: and all i got was 2 tickets :h5:


----------



## elspock84

so i picked up a quick lil side job. thank god for mesicans who cant drive in snow :biggrin: 
VW passat front bumper just a quick respray 
prep work yay :uh:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 18 2011, 10:32 PM~19907434
> *started the night wit this bullshit!!!!   guess riding dirty isnt allowed. expired plates and expired license  :biggrin: and all i got was 2 tickets :h5:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Time to paint the truck, they know you.. 

It's your constitutional right to travel, but they charge us to drive on our roads that our taxes pay for.. WTF!


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 19 2011, 12:45 AM~19907516
> *Time to paint the truck, they know you..
> 
> It's your constitutional right to travel, but they charge us to drive on our roads that our taxes pay for.. WTF!
> *


thats y i throw garbage out my window when im driving all da time. have them nikkas pick it up thats what my taxes are for :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

sprayed some sealer 




















figured tonight was a great time to try out my SATA :biggrin: 













base


----------



## elspock84

clear. never sprayed wit a sata before and GOD DAMN!! this bitch lays clear like glass :wow: :wow:


----------



## 55800

:h5:


----------



## hi_ryder

i love mesicans


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Feb 19 2011, 01:13 AM~19907701
> *i love mesicans inside me
> *


:wow:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 18 2011, 10:57 PM~19907605
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :boink: :naughty: :naughty: 
nice arch


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 19 2011, 09:36 AM~19908802
> *:boink:  :naughty:  :naughty:
> nice arch
> *


I know huh :happysad:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 19 2011, 07:43 AM~19908848
> *I know huh :happysad:
> *


wut did u spray base with :cheesy:


----------



## mrchavez

:wave: :wave: LOOKING GOOD...


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 19 2011, 09:44 AM~19908851
> *wut did u spray base with :cheesy:
> *


sata


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 19 2011, 07:47 AM~19908871
> *sata
> *


u sprayed both with same gun :wow:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 19 2011, 09:48 AM~19908878
> *u sprayed both with same gun :wow:
> *


yeah i just wanted to try it out :biggrin: but i made up my mind that da sata will be a my clear gun ONLY :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Feb 19 2011, 09:46 AM~19908870
> *:wave:  :wave:  LOOKING  GOOD...
> *


thanks bro :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 19 2011, 07:49 AM~19908881
> *yeah i just wanted to try it out  :biggrin:  but i made up my mind that da sata will be a my clear gun ONLY  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: good call, my new gun clear gun gets here tuesday,since ur keeping the sata


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 19 2011, 09:50 AM~19908891
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: good call, my new gun clear gun gets here tuesday,since ur keeping the sata
> *


wahahahahah!!!!!!!!! i got a sata and u dont!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 19 2011, 07:53 AM~19908907
> *wahahahahah!!!!!!!!! i got a sata and u dont!!!!!!!!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i ended up geting this one
my new clear gun

i figured i spray my bases with the iwatas so i should clear with it too :happysad:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 19 2011, 09:55 AM~19908917
> *i ended up geting this one
> my new clear gun
> 
> i figured i spray my bases with the iwatas so i should clear with it too :happysad:
> *


damn them bitches look nice :wow: :wow: :wow: look like they would fit ur hand better. shit if it hadnt been for that junky i wouldve never had a sata  always been out my price range and since i dont do enough painting i never saw da reason to have one.


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 19 2011, 08:01 AM~19908953
> *damn them bitches look nice  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  look like they would fit ur hand better. shit if it hadnt been for that junky i wouldve never had a sata   always been out my price range and since i dont do enough painting i never saw da reason to have one.
> *


i used my boat money from ot to get it :banghead: but hopefully it will pay off, i will be fishing from the bank for a bit again :happysad:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 19 2011, 10:04 AM~19908969
> *i used my boat money from ot to get it :banghead: but hopefully it will pay off, i will be fishing from the bank for a bit again :happysad:
> *


hey well at least u know u wont drown from da bank


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 19 2011, 08:06 AM~19908981
> *hey well at least u know u wont drown from da bank
> *


 :| good point


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 19 2011, 10:08 AM~19908995
> *:|  good point
> *


 :h5: :h5: :h5: i cant swim so i wouldnt be on no damn boat :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 19 2011, 08:12 AM~19909018
> *:h5:  :h5:  :h5: i cant swim so i wouldnt be on no damn boat  :biggrin:
> *


time to get ready for this polishing..keep u posted on the outcome :run:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 19 2011, 10:13 AM~19909026
> *time to get ready for this polishing..keep u posted on the outcome :run:
> *


i got go play wit some flake also :biggrin: ill post pics later


----------



## louies90

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 19 2011, 12:57 AM~19907605
> *clear. never sprayed wit a sata before and GOD DAMN!! this bitch lays clear like glass  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: ive never seen glass with bugs and dust stuck in them..


----------



## louies90

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 18 2011, 07:40 PM~19904752
> *Stay the fuck out then !! If u can't play nice  :0
> *


  listen chod(inheavymessicanaccent) i always play nice..





















:happysad: actually, come to think about it.. that one girl dont like my pedo jokes..


----------



## 55800

YOU THE MAN HOMIE JUS GOT THE FRAME ITS TIGHT AS HELL BRO


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Feb 19 2011, 10:55 AM~19909222
> *:uh: ive never seen glass with bugs and dust stuck in them..
> *


:machinegun:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 18 2011, 10:57 PM~19907605
> *clear. never sprayed wit a sata before and GOD DAMN!! this bitch lays clear like glass  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good, so when your done I'll send postage and you can send it over here. :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Feb 19 2011, 08:55 AM~19909222
> *:uh: ive never seen glass with bugs and dust stuck in them..
> *


 :0


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 19 2011, 08:49 AM~19908884
> *thanks bro  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


----------



## elspock84

new pics and videos tonight :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 19 2011, 02:42 PM~19910964
> *new pics and videos tonight  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


fukc that do it now u gawd dammmm newb :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 19 2011, 04:46 PM~19910977
> *fukc that do it now u gawd dammmm newb :cheesy:
> *



ok here are these da other ones will be later since da video still loading :biggrin: 

cobalt blue and canadian blue flake


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 19 2011, 02:55 PM~19911013
> *ok here are these da other ones will be later since da video still loading  :biggrin:
> 
> cobalt blue and canadian blue flake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good pal :wow:


----------



## elspock84

aight ill be back by 10 central time :wave:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 19 2011, 02:59 PM~19911040
> *aight ill be back by 10 central time :wave:
> *


 :tears:


----------



## DETONATER

Watch the next spock video will be RADIO ACTIVE! :wow:


----------



## hi_ryder

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Feb 19 2011, 05:13 PM~19907701
> *i love mesicans
> *


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Feb 19 2011, 04:03 PM~19911331
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 19 2011, 04:55 PM~19911013
> *ok here are these da other ones will be later since da video still loading  :biggrin:
> 
> cobalt blue and canadian blue flake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: Nice! :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Feb 18 2011, 11:42 PM~19907505-->
> 
> 
> 
> so i picked up a quick lil side job. thank god for mesicans who cant drive in snow  :biggrin:
> VW passat front bumper just a quick respray
> prep work yay  :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2011, 11:54 PM~19907591
> *sprayed some sealer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> figured tonight was a great time to try out my SATA  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> base
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@Feb 18 2011, 11:57 PM~19907605
> *clear. never sprayed wit a sata before and GOD DAMN!! this bitch lays clear like glass  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GOOD JOB COMPA... ONE QUESTION YOU PRIMER HAD ADHESIVE PROMOTER RIGHT??? LMAO... J/K I KNOW IT HAD TOO... WELL HOPE YOU ARE HAVING OR HAD A GOOD SATURDAY... :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Feb 19 2011, 06:03 PM~19911331
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


     maufucka!!


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 19 2011, 05:01 PM~19911045
> *:tears:
> *


IM BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

1980 SCHWINN LIL CHICK BLACK BASE LIKE ALWAYS :biggrin: 


































































]


----------



## elspock84

now for da flake i decided to use. :wow: i send mark TEXT (yes shod he has my real # :biggrin: ) asking him what color i should try out next. i was debating between 2 colors. mark gave me an idea and said maybe mixing da colors. well that set off an idea in my head and i told him i was gonna make my own mix and call it sunburst :biggrin: after he saw it he said RADIOACTIVE SUNBURST fit da color alot better do to da affect da flake gives in da sun :wow: 



so here it is RADIOACTIVE SUNBURST :biggrin: 

























































oh and yeah it has more than 2 color flakes  and fuck you shod its not da same as yours!!


----------



## elspock84

here are da pics of da flake on da black base :wow:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 19 2011, 09:52 PM~19912921
> *here are da pics of da flake on da black base  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

luckly it was sunny today and i finished early so i took some videos outside also.


----------



## DETONATER

Looks Crazy! :h5: Dances all over the place.. . :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 19 2011, 10:32 PM~19913184
> *Looks Crazy! :h5: Dances all over the place.. . :biggrin:
> *


well lets patten that shit and make some money :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 19 2011, 08:43 PM~19913252
> *well lets patten that shit and make some money  :biggrin:
> *


What ya waiting for Mr Sata... get to spraying! :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 19 2011, 10:56 PM~19913357
> *What ya waiting for Mr Sata... get to spraying!  :biggrin:
> *


oh i got some other mixes im thinking of too!!! :wow: ill let you know


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 19 2011, 08:52 PM~19912921
> *here are da pics of da flake on da black base  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: how much :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 19 2011, 09:55 PM~19912942
> *:wow:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


 :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: 




























































there now dont fuckin say i dont say hi


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 20 2011, 12:35 AM~19914014
> *:boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> there now dont fuckin say i dont say hi
> *


Yeah Only Cuz I Told You To Not Cuz You Wanted To!


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 20 2011, 12:43 AM~19914061
> *Yeah Only Cuz I Told You To Not Cuz You Wanted To!
> *


omg quit ur cryin you know i got love for ya :biggrin: 




















































naw send me da nudes :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 801Rider

You do a shit load of bike fool


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Feb 20 2011, 01:14 AM~19914171
> *You do a shit load of bike fool
> *


i know huh and you do a shitload of motorcycles :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 19 2011, 11:16 PM~19914179
> *i know huh and you do a shitload of motorcycles  :biggrin:
> *


Hey sweetheart !!! I challenge u to a paint off :0  :wow:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 20 2011, 11:46 AM~19915669
> *Hey sweetheart !!! I challenge u to a paint off  :0    :wow:
> *


umm ok what we painting :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 20 2011, 09:47 AM~19915679
> *umm ok what we painting  :biggrin:
> *


Bike?? :wow:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 20 2011, 11:58 AM~19915750
> *Bike??  :wow:
> *


ok


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 20 2011, 10:00 AM~19915764
> *ok
> *


Ok ... When's the ded line , and let's post a pic of our starting frame tonight or 2morro


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 20 2011, 12:03 PM~19915781
> *Ok ... When's the ded line , and let's post a pic of our starting frame tonight or 2morro
> *


just paint right :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 20 2011, 10:04 AM~19915790
> *just paint right  :biggrin:
> *


Wut else is there,, :wow:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 20 2011, 12:08 PM~19915809
> *Wut else is there,,  :wow:
> *


ok cool im down when is da deadline since all you do is work :uh:


----------



## DETONATER

Do I get the winning prize :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 20 2011, 10:13 AM~19915836
> *Do I get the winning prize  :biggrin:
> *


Winner gets a pound of flake sponsored by u... Anybody second that :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 20 2011, 12:15 PM~19915850
> *Winner gets a pound of flake sponsored by u... Anybody second that :cheesy:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 20 2011, 10:15 AM~19915850
> *Winner gets a pound of flake sponsored by u... Anybody second that :cheesy:
> *


you didn't answer my question! :angry:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 20 2011, 12:13 PM~19915836
> *Do I get the winning prize  :biggrin:
> *


UR PRIZE IS IN MY PANTS :wow:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 20 2011, 10:19 AM~19915858
> *you didn't answer my question! :angry:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 20 2011, 10:20 AM~19915862
> *UR PRIZE IS IN MY PANTS  :wow:
> *


Thats not a prize fool, when you walk you leave snail tracks! nasty bish!


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 20 2011, 12:26 PM~19915899
> *Thats not a prize fool, when you walk you leave snail tracks! nasty bish!
> *


AWWWW THATS FUCKED UP!! I HAVE DA KEYS TO MY CADDY IN MY PANT POCKET :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 20 2011, 10:30 AM~19915922
> *AWWWW THATS FUCKED UP!! I HAVE DA KEYS TO MY CADDY IN MY PANT POCKET  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


My bad you was trying to give me yo cadi as a prize.. yeah! :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 20 2011, 12:32 PM~19915938
> *My bad you was trying to give me yo cadi as a prize.. yeah!  :biggrin:
> *


i was :uh: but fuck you now


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 20 2011, 10:36 AM~19915971
> *i was  :uh:  but fuck you now
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 20 2011, 12:38 PM~19915983
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :squint: :squint: :squint: :squint:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 20 2011, 10:36 AM~19915971
> *i was  :uh:  but fuck you now
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Feb 19 2011, 08:45 PM~19912886-->
> 
> 
> 
> now for da flake i decided to use.  :wow:  i send mark TEXT (yes shod he has my real #  :biggrin:  ) asking him what color i should try out next. i was debating between 2 colors. mark gave me an idea and said maybe mixing da colors. well that set off an idea in my head and i told him i was gonna make my own mix and call it sunburst  :biggrin: after he saw it he said RADIOACTIVE SUNBURST fit da color alot better do to da affect da flake gives in da sun  :wow:
> so here it is RADIOACTIVE SUNBURST  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh and yeah it has more than 2 color flakes    and fuck you shod its not da same as yours!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@Feb 19 2011, 08:52 PM~19912921
> *here are da pics of da flake on da black base  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


told your ass to start experimenting aint nothing like a custom mixed color of flakes that no one else has... :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 20 2011, 03:42 PM~19917108
> *told your ass to start experimenting aint nothing like a custom mixed color of flakes that no one else has... :biggrin:
> *


Anybody can have it just gotta ask mark  he has da formula :h5:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

OOOO UR NICE, CHINO DON'T SHARE NONE OF HIS SECRET FORMULAS... LOL... HE SAYS IT'S BETTER THAT WAY YOU DON'T HAVE A SHOW FULL OF THE SAME COLOR ON THEM RIDES AND BIKES... :biggrin: :biggrin: I AGREE... LIKE A GOOD WIFEY SHOULD... :biggrin: BUT THAT IS ONE AWSOME MIX YOU CAME UP WIF... LOL...


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 20 2011, 05:42 PM~19917646
> *OOOO UR NICE, CHINO DON'T SHARE NONE OF HIS SECRET FORMULAS... LOL... HE SAYS IT'S BETTER THAT WAY YOU DON'T HAVE A SHOW FULL OF THE SAME COLOR ON THEM RIDES AND BIKES... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  I AGREE... LIKE A GOOD WIFEY SHOULD... :biggrin: BUT THAT IS ONE AWSOME MIX YOU CAME UP WIF... LOL...
> *


I figure it might help mark move more product. My way of paying him back for all da hook ups he's giving me


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 20 2011, 04:45 PM~19917671
> *I figure it might help mark move more product. My way of paying him back for all da hook ups he's giving me
> *


MARK IS A COOL ASS BROTHER... AND HIS FLAKE IS RIGHT UP THERE WITH ALL THE OTHER NAME BRANDS... JUST WITH HIM YOU GET MORE FOR THE BUCK... LOL... WHY PAY MORE FOR THE SAME SHIT??? DAMN CAN YOU TELL I AM FEELING BETTER...AHAHAHA BUT THAT IS AWSOME OF YOU COMPA... AT LEAST YOU APPRECIATE A GOOD FRIEND... :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 20 2011, 05:53 PM~19917724
> *MARK IS A COOL ASS BROTHER... AND HIS FLAKE IS RIGHT UP THERE WITH ALL THE OTHER NAME BRANDS... JUST WITH HIM YOU GET MORE FOR THE BUCK... LOL... WHY PAY MORE FOR THE SAME SHIT??? DAMN CAN YOU TELL I AM FEELING BETTER...AHAHAHA BUT THAT IS AWSOME OF YOU COMPA... AT LEAST YOU APPRECIATE A GOOD FRIEND... :biggrin:
> *


:h5: help those who help u is what my momma and daddy taught me. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 20 2011, 04:59 PM~19917755
> *:h5: help those who help u is what my momma and daddy taught me. :thumbsup:
> *


THAT'S WHY WE WENT TO HIS HOUSE TO CHECK OUT THE 4... :biggrin: MARK IS SUPER COOL, CAT, HE SHOWS US LOVE AND WE SHOW IT RIGHT BACK... THAT'S THE WAY IT SHOULD BE... TO BAD NOT MANY OF US LEFT... TO MANY MOFO WANTING TO COME UP ON A FRIEND, WITH OUT CONTRIBUTING SHIT... NOT MUCH OF A FRIEND IN MY BOOK, CUZ I WON'T LIE, I AM FRIENDLY, BUT I ONLY HAVE A HANDFUL OF REAL FRIENDS, THE ONES, I'D KILL FOR, FIGHT FOR, AND BE THERE FOR... CUZ THEY WOULD DO THE SAME FOR ME... LOL... EVERYONE ELSE IN MY BOOK IS JUST AQUAINTANCES... WHY LIE??? WON'T CRASH AND BURN FOR A AQUAINTANCE... :biggrin: BUT I DO HAVE LOYALTIES TO THOSE WHO ARE LOYAL TO MY MAN, MY FAM, AND ME... :biggrin: THE ONLY WAY TO BE IF YOU ASK ME...


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 20 2011, 06:09 PM~19917816
> *THAT'S WHY WE WENT TO HIS HOUSE TO CHECK OUT THE 4...  :biggrin: MARK IS SUPER COOL, CAT, HE SHOWS US LOVE AND WE SHOW IT RIGHT BACK... THAT'S THE WAY IT SHOULD BE... TO BAD NOT MANY OF US LEFT... TO MANY MOFO WANTING TO COME UP ON A FRIEND, WITH OUT CONTRIBUTING SHIT... NOT MUCH OF A FRIEND IN MY BOOK, CUZ I WON'T LIE, I AM FRIENDLY, BUT I ONLY HAVE A HANDFUL OF REAL FRIENDS, THE ONES, I'D KILL FOR, FIGHT FOR, AND BE THERE FOR... CUZ THEY WOULD DO THE SAME FOR ME... LOL... EVERYONE ELSE IN MY BOOK IS JUST AQUAINTANCES... WHY LIE??? WON'T CRASH AND BURN FOR A AQUAINTANCE... :biggrin: BUT I DO HAVE LOYALTIES TO THOSE WHO ARE LOYAL TO MY MAN, MY FAM, AND ME... :biggrin: THE ONLY WAY TO BE IF YOU ASK ME...
> *


:werd: I feel what u sayin comadre. I'm a payaso all da time the way I am here is me all da time. But when it comes to friendship that's not easy for me. I trust NO ONE. I'm like you I have a few friends. I have 3 categories to know who's who. 
1 is someone I know. an associate 
2 is friend someone close to me and my family (but not too close) 
3. Is family even if we aint blood we fam. Very very few are considered fam 

It took getting fucked over a few times for me to be how I am.


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 20 2011, 05:27 PM~19917949
> *:werd: I feel what u sayin comadre. I'm a payaso all da time the way I am here is me all da time. But when it comes to friendship that's not easy for me. I trust NO ONE.  I'm like you I have a few  friends. I have 3 categories to know who's who.
> 1 is someone I know. an associate
> 2 is friend someone close to me and my family (but not too close)
> 3. Is family even if we aint blood we fam. Very very few are considered fam
> 
> It took getting fucked over a few times for me to be how I am.
> *


NOT ME, I GREW UP WITH AN ABUSIVE SPERM DONOR, DIDN'T HAVE TO MANY FRIENDS GROWING UP, WAS TAUGHT I DIDN'T NEED THEM... I HAVE NEVER BEEN PLAYED BY NONE OF MY PEEPS, THEN AGAIN THE ONLY REASON MY FRIENDS ARE MY FRIENDS, IS CUZ THEY WERE THERE FOR ME WAY BEFORE I WAS EVER THERE FOR THEM... CALL ME FUCKED UP, BUT IF I CAN COUNT ON YOU BEFORE YOU EVER WAS THERE FOR YOU AND GAVE YOU STUPID EXCUSES TO SEE HOW TRUE THEY WERE ABOUT BEING LOYAL AND THERE FOR ME... ONCE THEY PASSED THAT TEST, I WAS DOWN FOR THEM...LOL... SELFISH HUH??? LOL... BUT I GET YOU I ONLY HAVE 3 FEMALE FRIENDS THAT ARE MY BESTIES, THEY ARE LIKE SISTERS, WE DON'T TALK ON THE PHONE, IT CAN BE MONTHS BEFORE WE SEE EACHOTHER, BUT IF ONE OF THEM IS DOWN AND OUT, THE OTHERS WILL ROLE... MY GUY BESTIES ARE DOWN TO ABOUT 2, MOST OF THEM HAVE BEEN KILLED... BUT IT WAS FUNNY I HAVE ALWAYS HAD MORE HOMEBOYS THAN HOMEGIRLS... LOL... MY ASS WAS TO ROUGHTY FOR THE GIRLS... ALL EXCEPT MY 3... LOL... THEY WAS DOWN TOO... :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

just feel like jammin tonight


----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84




----------



## bigshod

:uh:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 21 2011, 09:12 AM~19922537
> *:uh:
> *


My Bad Shod, I am a Bad influence... ahahaha... Compa went Gangsta on us... lol... :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 21 2011, 01:03 PM~19923550
> *My Bad Shod, I am a Bad influence... ahahaha... Compa went Gangsta on us... lol... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 21 2011, 01:06 PM~19923957
> *
> *


MORNING COMPA, ANY NEWS FROM MARK??? I PROMISED TO PRAY FOR MS. ANGEL THROU OUT MY DAY... I HOPE HE MEMBERS TO CALL ME, AND LET ME KNOW SHE IS OK...  I WORRY FOR FOLKS I CARE ABOUT...


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 21 2011, 12:09 PM~19923983
> *MORNING COMPA, ANY NEWS FROM MARK??? I PROMISED TO PRAY FOR MS. ANGEL THROU OUT MY DAY... I HOPE HE MEMBERS TO CALL ME, AND LET ME KNOW SHE IS OK...  I WORRY FOR FOLKS I CARE ABOUT...
> *


X2


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 21 2011, 02:43 PM~19924226
> *X2
> *


X3 haven't heard a thang but I have them in my prayers


----------



## elspock84

Text from mark earlier 


OK. Just got word. No complications. Screws and hdwr are in place. She's in recovery and cant see her for a couple hours.


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 21 2011, 02:47 PM~19924656
> *Text from mark earlier
> OK. Just got word. No complications. Screws and hdwr are in place. She's in recovery and cant see her for a couple hours.
> *


Awww... thank God... I forgot my damn cell phone!!!  Thanks for the update compa... :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

TTT


----------



## bigshod

Hi


----------



## DETONATER

*Sup my nukkas! So We all came home for a little while, still haven't been able to see Angel as they gave her super strong pain meds while coming out of anesthesia that knocked her back out. We can't see her till she can communicate etc, and also they have no rooms to put her in yet, and might not be until later tonight wich that might put us all past visiting hours.. Might be best that she stayes in recovery as she will be monitered better in that dept. So what can you do.. Thanks to God and my extended family here who prayed for a successful surgery, so far so good. She still has a long road ahead for her recovery and potential issues to pop up.. Keeping my fingers cross that all will be worth the surgery so that she can get back to a better quality of life. We can get our cruz on wit da homies... lol We should take a moment to see how "Tommy" Classic Customs is doing as he also suffers from back problems... The shit is no joke.. *

:biggrin:


----------



## bigshod




----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 21 2011, 06:22 PM~19925857
> *Sup my nukkas!  So We all came home for a little while, still haven't been able to see Angel as they gave her super strong pain meds while coming out of anesthesia that knocked her back out. We can't see her till she can communicate etc, and also they have no rooms to put her in yet, and might not be until later tonight wich that might put us all past visiting hours.. Might be best that she stayes in recovery as she will be monitered better in that dept. So what can you do.. Thanks to God and my extended family here who prayed for a successful surgery, so far so good. She still has a long road ahead for her recovery and potential issues to pop up.. Keeping my fingers cross that all will be worth the surgery so that she can get back to a better quality of life. We can get our cruz on wit da  homies... lol We should take a moment to see how "Tommy" Classic Customs is doing as he also suffers from back problems... The shit is no joke..
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


We still praying for a quick recovery!


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 20 2011, 12:16 AM~19914179
> *i know huh and you do a shitload of motorcycles  :biggrin:
> *


This is true :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 21 2011, 06:22 PM~19925857
> *Sup my nukkas!  So We all came home for a little while, still haven't been able to see Angel as they gave her super strong pain meds while coming out of anesthesia that knocked her back out. We can't see her till she can communicate etc, and also they have no rooms to put her in yet, and might not be until later tonight wich that might put us all past visiting hours.. Might be best that she stayes in recovery as she will be monitered better in that dept. So what can you do.. Thanks to God and my extended family here who prayed for a successful surgery, so far so good. She still has a long road ahead for her recovery and potential issues to pop up.. Keeping my fingers cross that all will be worth the surgery so that she can get back to a better quality of life. We can get our cruz on wit da  homies... lol We should take a moment to see how "Tommy" Classic Customs is doing as he also suffers from back problems... The shit is no joke..
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup: 



> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 21 2011, 07:02 PM~19926199
> *We still praying for a quick recovery!
> *


X5! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 21 2011, 08:00 PM~19926715
> *:thumbsup:
> X5!  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


oh its bratt hi :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 

























































there now dont talk shit no mo :angry:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 21 2011, 09:42 PM~19928028
> *oh its bratt hi :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> there now dont talk shit no mo  :angry:
> *


 :tongue:


----------



## DETONATER

:wave: :h5:


----------



## SIK_9D1

:0 :0


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Feb 22 2011, 11:49 AM~19932458
> *:0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: i likes that :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Feb 22 2011, 10:49 AM~19932458
> *:0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NIIICE... TOTALLY LIKE THAT... :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

MARK, HOPE MS. ANGEL HAS THAT FEVER UNDER CONTROL, I PRAY ALL IS WELL, FEVER CAN BE CAUSED BY A NUMBER OF THINGS, THE PAIN, OR INFECTION, I PRAY THEY STABELIZE HER AND THAT SHE GETS BETTER QUICKLY... TELL HER I SEND HER MY LOVE AND RESPECT, AND THAT MY PRAYERS ARE WITH HER... I KNOW GOD WILL BE HER STRENGTH... MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT MY FRIEND... PLEASE CONTINUE TO PRAY FOR MS. ANGEL, SHE IS VERY DELICATE RIGHT NOW... AND THERE IS STRENGTH IN #'S... SORRY I DROPPED IN YOU TOPIC COMPA, BUT EVER LIL PRAYER COUNTS...


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 22 2011, 02:09 PM~19933306
> *MARK, HOPE MS. ANGEL HAS THAT FEVER UNDER CONTROL, I PRAY ALL IS WELL, FEVER CAN BE CAUSED BY A NUMBER OF THINGS, THE PAIN, OR INFECTION, I PRAY THEY STABELIZE HER AND THAT SHE GETS BETTER QUICKLY... TELL HER I SEND HER MY LOVE AND RESPECT, AND THAT MY PRAYERS ARE WITH HER... I KNOW GOD WILL BE HER STRENGTH... MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT MY FRIEND... PLEASE CONTINUE TO PRAY FOR MS. ANGEL, SHE IS VERY DELICATE RIGHT NOW... AND THERE IS STRENGTH IN #'S... SORRY I DROPPED IN YOU TOPIC COMPA, BUT EVER LIL PRAYER COUNTS...
> *


dont trip its all good :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 22 2011, 01:44 PM~19933598
> *dont trip its all good  :biggrin:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## louies90

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Feb 22 2011, 11:49 AM~19932458
> *:0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:ugh: you should get a better painter..


----------



## louies90

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 19 2011, 11:55 AM~19909571
> *:machinegun:
> *


 :biggrin: but i love you lil brodda.


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Feb 22 2011, 03:57 PM~19934124
> *:ugh: you should get a better painter..
> *


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Feb 22 2011, 01:57 PM~19934124
> *:ugh: you should get a better painter..
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

YOUR BRODDA IS A BULLY... AHAHA REMINDS ME OF ME WITH MY POOR LIL SIS... BUT I AINT AS BAD A HIM... I ONLY DO IT TO REMIND HER THE PECKING ORDER... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 22 2011, 10:32 PM~19937716
> *YOUR BRODDA IS A BULLY... AHAHA REMINDS ME OF ME WITH MY POOR LIL SIS... BUT I AINT AS BAD A HIM... I ONLY DO IT TO REMIND HER THE PECKING ORDER...  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


bullshit a bully is a bully no way around it :uh:


----------



## SIK_9D1

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Feb 22 2011, 01:57 PM~19934124
> *:ugh: you should get a better painter..
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## Johnny562

Any sample of a deep blue/midnight blue with some small flake???


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Feb 23 2011, 11:59 AM~19941072
> *Any sample of a deep blue/midnight blue with some small flake???
> *


Im gonna try that this weekend. I got some darkass blue and I'm gonna add some Canadian blue


----------



## elspock84

At da baby dr!!! :run: :run:


----------



## elspock84

My baby is due sept 30th!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

Hey Compa :twak: :buttkick: that's for calling me a bully... :happysad:


----------



## louies90

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 22 2011, 04:39 PM~19934400
> *
> *


:dunno: what? did you paint it?


----------



## louies90

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 23 2011, 03:04 PM~19942259
> *My baby is due sept 30th!
> *


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 23 2011, 01:04 PM~19942259
> *My baby is due sept 30th!
> *


My baby is due oct 5th :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 23 2011, 03:40 PM~19942505
> *My baby is due  oct 5th  :cheesy:
> *


Huh what! Its not mine nukka u swallowed!!! :sprint:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 23 2011, 03:10 PM~19942301
> *Hey Compa :twak:  :buttkick: that's for calling me a bully... :happysad:
> *


Da truff hurts :uh: BULLY! :wave:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 23 2011, 02:06 PM~19942685
> *Huh what! Its not mine nukka u swallowed!!! :sprint:
> *


But Louie didn't :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Feb 23 2011, 03:38 PM~19942482
> *:dunno: what? did you paint it?
> *


I fucking hate u :squint:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 23 2011, 04:08 PM~19942695
> *But Louie didn't  :cheesy:
> *


So louies da daddy???? :scrutinize:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 23 2011, 02:13 PM~19942741
> *So louies da daddy???? :scrutinize:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## lilmikew86




----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 23 2011, 05:11 PM~19943184
> *:happysad:
> *


Well u at least kept it in da family :h5: mines is bigger


----------



## bigshod

:uh:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 23 2011, 06:14 PM~19943597
> *:uh:
> *


Is that a yes or no ??


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Feb 23 2011, 01:24 PM~19941556-->
> 
> 
> 
> At da baby dr!!! :run: :run:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@Feb 23 2011, 03:04 PM~19942259
> *My baby is due sept 30th!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 23 2011, 04:45 PM~19943811
> *Is that a yes or no ??
> *


pleed da fif :wow:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 23 2011, 08:59 PM~19945087
> *pleed da fif :wow:
> *


Dats bullshit!!!


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 23 2011, 07:13 PM~19945214
> *Dats bullshit!!!
> *


dont wanna hurt ur feelings

:cheesy: 























































again :uh:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 23 2011, 09:27 PM~19945390
> *dont wanna hurt ur feelings
> 
> :cheesy:
> again :uh:
> *


Yup I hate you :twak:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 23 2011, 03:08 PM~19942693
> *Da truff hurts :uh: BULLY! :wave:
> *


 :0 :0 :uh: :ugh: :scrutinize: :buttkick: :twak: THAT'S MS. BULLY TO YOU COMPA... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

I FORGOT TO MENTION CONGRATS ON THE DUE DATE... CAN'T WAIT TILL YOU FIND OUT IF IT'S A BOY OR A GIRL... THE ULTRA SOUNDS ARE AWSOME NOW A DAYS...


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 23 2011, 10:54 PM~19946410
> *I FORGOT TO MENTION CONGRATS ON THE DUE DATE... CAN'T WAIT TILL YOU FIND OUT IF IT'S A BOY OR A GIRL... THE ULTRA SOUNDS ARE AWSOME NOW A DAYS...
> *


Thanks mrs BULLY! I can't wait for next appointment when I can here da babys heartbeat


----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 24 2011, 09:19 AM~19948711
> *ttt
> *


hola :squint:


----------



## louies90

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 23 2011, 04:08 PM~19942695
> *But Louie didn't  :cheesy:
> *


  youre rubbing my feet when i get home!


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Feb 24 2011, 09:33 AM~19948807
> * youre rubbing my feet when i get home!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## louies90

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 23 2011, 06:12 PM~19943579
> *Well u at least kept it in da family :h5: mines is bigger
> *


  mines thicker.. its not how deep you feel me.. its the stretching that hurts you more..


----------



## louies90

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 24 2011, 09:19 AM~19948711
> *ttt
> *


 :uh: post count whore..


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Feb 24 2011, 09:36 AM~19948826
> * mines thicker.. its not how deep you feel me.. its the stretching that hurts you more..
> *


no wonder he kinda bow legged :wow:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 23 2011, 08:51 PM~19944992
> *Lol!
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: 













































:boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## elspock84

*All the colors will be stocked in MICRO. Chrome is available in all sizes. Micro, standard Medium & Jumbo.*</span>


----------



## louies90

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 24 2011, 09:37 AM~19948835
> *no wonder he kinda bow legged  :wow:
> *


  my beer can dont play..


----------



## elspock84




----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Feb 24 2011, 07:37 AM~19948834
> *:uh: post count whore..
> *


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

MORNING CRAZY COMPA... HOPE YOU ARE HAVING A GREAT THRUSDAY... I CAN IMAGINE HOW THRILLED YOU WILL BE THE DAY YOU HEAR THE BABIES HEARTBEAT FOR THE FIRST TIME... :biggrin: I AM GLAD TO HEAR YOU ARE GOING THRU THE DOCTOR APPOINTMENTS AND EVERYTHING... GOOD FOR YOU COMPA... CAN'T WAIT TO SEE WHAT YOU ARE GONNA HAVE... WELL MAY GOD BLESS YOUR LADY AND THE LIL ONE GROWING INSIDE HER BELLY... :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

TTT!  :biggrin: :uh: :wow: :0 :cheesy:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 24 2011, 03:21 PM~19952238
> *TTT!   :biggrin:  :uh:  :wow:  :0  :cheesy:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 24 2011, 07:25 PM~19953335
> *:uh:
> *


Fucks ur problem bish! :angry:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

AWWW... IS SOMEONE NOT HAVING A GOOD DAY??? :happysad: LOL... WELL GET HAPPY... JUST DROPING IN TO SAY WHAT'S UP COMPA... LOL...


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 24 2011, 11:26 PM~19955620
> *AWWW... IS SOMEONE NOT HAVING A GOOD DAY??? :happysad: LOL... WELL GET HAPPY... JUST DROPING IN TO SAY WHAT'S UP COMPA... LOL...
> *


Nope I'm great my vieja shod just on some bullshit! I'm gonna have :boink: dry!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 24 2011, 10:29 PM~19955664
> *Nope I'm great my vieja shod just on some bullshit! I'm gonna have :boink: dry!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: COCHINO!!! MAYBE HE HAS A HEADACHE...


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 24 2011, 09:29 PM~19955664
> *Nope I'm great my vieja shod just on some bullshit! I'm gonna have :boink: dry!
> *


 :wow: wtf


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 25 2011, 08:18 AM~19957548
> *:wow: wtf
> *


Sounds fun huh :naughty:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 25 2011, 06:25 AM~19957570
> *Sounds fun huh :naughty:
> *


 :cheesy: maybe


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 25 2011, 09:18 AM~19957771
> *:cheesy: maybe
> *


 :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 25 2011, 07:48 AM~19957936
> *:h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


I'm gonna throw sum flake down on this bike tonight or morning hope the sun don't shine to bright it will blind u :wow:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 25 2011, 09:51 AM~19957944
> *I'm gonna throw sum flake down on this bike tonight or morning hope the sun don't shine to bright it will blind u  :wow:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: i wanna see it now!!!!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 25 2011, 09:00 AM~19958021
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  i wanna see it now!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: GET A ROOM... HAHAHAHA HAPPY FRIDAY COMPA...


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 25 2011, 10:32 AM~19958972
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: GET A ROOM... HAHAHAHA HAPPY FRIDAY COMPA...
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 25 2011, 12:26 PM~19959329
> *:wow:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: HEY THERE SHOD... THAT WAS MY EVIL TWIN THAT SAID THAT.. :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 25 2011, 11:29 AM~19959353
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: HEY THERE SHOD... THAT WAS MY EVIL TWIN THAT SAID THAT.. :biggrin:
> *


Oh no's :happysad: my poop has an evil twin his name is spock


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 25 2011, 01:49 PM~19959470
> *Oh no's  :happysad:  my poop has an evil twin his name is spock
> *


FUCK YOU BISH!!!!!!! :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant:


----------



## louies90

this topic sucks!


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Feb 25 2011, 03:01 PM~19959918
> *this topic sucks!
> *


you just mad u dont have one nukka :uh:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 25 2011, 01:06 PM~19959948
> *you just mad u dont have one nukka  :uh:
> *


X2


----------



## louies90

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 25 2011, 03:06 PM~19959948
> *you just mad u dont have one nukka  :uh:
> *


 :uh: oh yea.. im the one in need of attn..






















 ill make one and it'll be way better then yours!


----------



## louies90

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 25 2011, 03:33 PM~19960105
> *X2
> *


 :uh: no ones talking to you chod(heavymessicanaccent)


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Feb 25 2011, 01:51 PM~19960208
> *:uh: oh yea.. im the one in need of attn..
> ill make one and it'll be way better then yours!
> *


:drama:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Feb 25 2011, 03:51 PM~19960208
> *:uh: oh yea.. im the one in need of attn..
> ill make one and it'll be way better then yours!
> *


but u cant paint bissh!!!


----------



## louies90

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 25 2011, 04:23 PM~19960379
> *but u cant paint bissh!!!
> *


  so you think! ill just steal someoness pics and post them up as mine! :happysad:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Feb 25 2011, 04:32 PM~19960450
> * so you think! ill just steal someoness pics and post them up as mine! :happysad:
> *


pendejo!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 25 2011, 02:23 PM~19960379
> *but u cant paint bissh!!!
> *


We have to know how to paint to have a topic :uh:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 25 2011, 05:40 PM~19960926
> *We have to know how to paint to have a topic  :uh:
> *


umm you shut the fuck up!! im in da middle of a fight wit my bitch ass brother!! 






















































oh yeah and hi snookums :happysad: :boink: :boink: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :boink: :boink:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 25 2011, 03:56 PM~19961040
> *umm you shut the fuck up!! im in da middle of a fight wit my bitch ass brother!!
> oh yeah and hi snookums  :happysad:  :boink:  :boink:  :fool2:  :fool2:  :fool2:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


My $$ is on louie


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 25 2011, 03:40 PM~19960926
> *We have to know how to paint to have a topic  :uh:
> *


I thought finger painting qualified :0


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 25 2011, 06:32 PM~19961237
> *My $$ is on louie
> *


Oh it's like that! U going to da darkside 





























I thought we had something special me and you :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 25 2011, 04:52 PM~19961364
> *Oh it's like that! U going to da darkside
> I thought we had something special me and you :tears: :tears: :tears:
> *


I was til Louie texted me and told me stuff on u :0


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 25 2011, 04:58 PM~19961409
> *I was til Louie texted me and told me stuff on u :0
> *


oooo spock wud you dew :wow:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Feb 25 2011, 06:58 PM~19961409-->
> 
> 
> 
> I was til Louie texted me and told me stuff on u :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DETONATER_@Feb 25 2011, 07:00 PM~19961432
> *oooo spock wud you dew :wow:
> *


I aint do shit dat ***** lying!! :happysad:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 25 2011, 05:08 PM~19961472
> *I aint do shit dat ***** lying!! :happysad:
> *


U Betta ask Louie ... Dat ***** dropping dirt like pigpen in da bafth :0


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Feb 24 2011, 12:10 AM~19947139-->
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks mrs BULLY! I can't wait for next appointment when I can here da babys heartbeat
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Awww!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@Feb 24 2011, 09:38 AM~19948843
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 25 2011, 07:52 PM~19961777
> *U Betta ask Louie ... Dat ***** dropping dirt like pigpen in da bafth :0
> *


He lying!!! He's on some bullshit!!!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 25 2011, 06:56 PM~19961805
> *He lying!!! He's on some bullshit!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I WOULD NEVER SNITCH MY LIL SISTER OUT, I WOULD BLACK MAIL HER, BUT NEVER RAT HER OUT... SNITCHES GET STICHES WHERE I AM FROM... LOL... MY MOMA TAUGHT US NOT TO TADDYTAIL... LOL...


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 25 2011, 07:54 PM~19961792
> *Awww!
> :wave:
> *


:boink: :fool2: :boink: :fool2: :boink:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 25 2011, 08:02 PM~19961850
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I WOULD NEVER SNITCH MY LIL SISTER OUT, I WOULD BLACK MAIL HER, BUT NEVER RAT HER OUT... SNITCHES GET STICHES WHERE I AM FROM... LOL... MY MOMA TAUGHT US NOT TO TADDYTAIL... LOL...
> *


My brother says to be da top u have to knock out da top


----------



## SIK_9D1

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 25 2011, 06:06 PM~19961882
> *My brother says to be da top u have to knock out da top
> *


Was up Pan Dulce!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 25 2011, 07:06 PM~19961882
> *My brother says to be da top u have to knock out da top
> *


HMMM SOUNDS LIKE HE TRY KNOCKING YOU DOWN ALL THE TIME... :angry: THAT BIG BULLY... DOES HE KNOW HOW TO PAINT??? HAHAHA YOU ON TOP FOOL... :biggrin: DON'T LET HIM FOOL YA.... :tongue:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 25 2011, 08:12 PM~19961947
> *HMMM SOUNDS LIKE HE TRY KNOCKING YOU DOWN ALL THE TIME... :angry: THAT BIG BULLY... DOES HE KNOW HOW TO PAINT??? HAHAHA YOU ON TOP FOOL... :biggrin: DON'T LET HIM FOOL YA.... :tongue:
> *


Your a bully also so both of u are not trusted :squint: out to beat up on da lil siblings :squint:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 25 2011, 08:25 PM~19962038
> *Your a bully also so both of u are not trusted :squint:  out to beat up on da lil siblings :squint:
> *


lol When my Brother messed with me all I had to say was the M Word(MOM) and he would be gone fast as lightning lol! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 25 2011, 08:04 PM~19961872
> *:boink: :fool2: :boink: :fool2: :boink:
> *


 :no: :no: :no:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 25 2011, 07:25 PM~19962038
> *Your a bully also so both of u are not trusted :squint:  out to beat up on da lil siblings :squint:
> *


OH HELL NO... THERE ARE BULLIES THEN THERE ARE bullies... DON'T MAKE ME SHOW YOU THE DIFFERENCE... :scrutinize: :ninja: :rant: IF YOU DON'T WHATCH YOURSELF COMPA I'LL HAVE TO START TREATING YOU LIKE A LIL BROTHER... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 25 2011, 08:50 PM~19962255
> *OH HELL NO... THERE ARE BULLIES THEN THERE ARE bullies... DON'T MAKE ME SHOW YOU THE DIFFERENCE... :scrutinize:  :ninja:  :rant: IF YOU DON'T WHATCH YOURSELF COMPA I'LL HAVE TO START TREATING YOU LIKE A LIL BROTHER... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


hno: I'm not scurred I also got an older sister that would make da devil blush :happysad: she's a piece of shit  and there's no difference a bully is a bully. 







































But please don't be too mean to me please :happysad:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 25 2011, 06:59 PM~19962304
> *hno: I'm not scurred I also got an older sister that would make da devil blush :happysad:  she's a piece of shit   and there's no difference  a bully is a bully.
> But please don't be too mean to me please :happysad:
> *


 :wow: pix :happysad:


----------



## louies90

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 25 2011, 08:06 PM~19961882
> *My brother says to be da top u have to knock out da top
> *


 :happysad: that and youre also a lil bitch..


----------



## louies90

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 26 2011, 10:03 AM~19965425
> *:wow: pix :happysad:
> *













you want some of her?


----------



## louies90

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 25 2011, 08:12 PM~19961947
> *HMMM SOUNDS LIKE HE TRY KNOCKING YOU DOWN ALL THE TIME... :angry: THAT BIG BULLY... DOES HE KNOW HOW TO PAINT??? HAHAHA YOU ON TOP FOOL... :biggrin: DON'T LET HIM FOOL YA.... :tongue:
> *


 :uh: you wanna call what he does painting?


----------



## louies90

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 25 2011, 06:58 PM~19961409
> *I was til Louie texted me and told me stuff on u :0
> *


  you need to quit snitching!


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by louies90+Feb 26 2011, 11:35 AM~19965891-->
> 
> 
> 
> :happysad: that and youre also a lil bitch..
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2011, 11:36 AM~19965896
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you want some of her?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SHE GONNA FUCK HIM UP :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2011, 11:37 AM~19965905
> *:uh: you wanna call what he does painting?
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah i hate you
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-louies90_@Feb 26 2011, 11:39 AM~19965922
> * you need to quit snitching!
> *


what u say nukka!!!


----------



## louies90

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 26 2011, 11:42 AM~19965941
> *
> SHE GONNA FUCK HIM UP  :wow:
> yeah i hate you
> what u say nukka!!!
> *


 :happysad: 

:cheesy: she gonna fuck him and he's gonna like it!

 why?

:happysad: notteeng


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Feb 26 2011, 09:36 AM~19965896
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you want some of her?
> *


 :| thats a big pad :wow: 






























































:boink:


----------



## louies90

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 26 2011, 11:50 AM~19966005
> *:| thats a big pad :wow:
> :boink:
> *


:scrutinize: thats her cup..


----------



## DETONATER

WHY, Why! I've been blinded! :tears:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Feb 26 2011, 09:52 AM~19966011
> *:scrutinize: thats her cup..
> *


she get dehydrated qwikly


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Feb 26 2011, 11:50 AM~19966005-->
> 
> 
> 
> :| thats a big pad :wow:
> :boink:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2011, 11:52 AM~19966011
> *:scrutinize: thats her cup..
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DETONATER_@Feb 26 2011, 11:52 AM~19966013
> *WHY, Why! I've been blinded!  :tears:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 26 2011, 09:54 AM~19966031
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 26 2011, 11:55 AM~19966043
> *
> *


fuck you too  

























































:fool2: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 26 2011, 09:59 AM~19966068
> *fuck you too
> :fool2:  :fool2:  :fool2:
> *


louie was right about u..... :uh:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 26 2011, 12:00 PM~19966074
> *louie was right about u..... :uh:
> *


what he say bissh!!    













































oh yeah and fuck da BRONCOS!! pussy ass team!!!


----------



## louies90

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 26 2011, 11:53 AM~19966025
> *she get dehydrated qwikly
> *


 :cheesy: yes.. shes waiting on your spit to get it hydrated again..


----------



## louies90

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 26 2011, 12:04 PM~19966095
> *what he say bissh!!
> oh yeah and fuck da BRONCOS!! pussy ass team!!!
> *


:dunno: 


 do they even play football anymore?


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 26 2011, 10:04 AM~19966095
> *what he say bissh!!
> oh yeah and fuck da BRONCOS!! pussy ass team!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Feb 26 2011, 10:04 AM~19966097
> *:cheesy: yes.. shes waiting on your spit to get it hydrated again..
> *


----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 26 2011, 12:08 PM~19966119
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 26 2011, 10:08 AM~19966120
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 26 2011, 12:10 PM~19966135
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :cheesy:
> *


umm hey what u wearing today :wow: and dont say socks fucker!!


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 26 2011, 10:11 AM~19966141
> *umm hey what u wearing today  :wow: and dont say socks fucker!!
> *


leg warmers and a scarf :happysad:


----------



## louies90

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 26 2011, 12:15 PM~19966170
> *leg warmers and a scarf :happysad:
> *


:fool2:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Feb 26 2011, 12:15 PM~19966170-->
> 
> 
> 
> leg warmers and a scarf :happysad:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-louies90_@Feb 26 2011, 12:17 PM~19966184
> *:fool2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Feb 26 2011, 10:17 AM~19966184
> *:fool2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## louies90

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 26 2011, 12:20 PM~19966205
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Feb 26 2011, 10:20 AM~19966207
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i have these foo...get it right


----------



## louies90

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 26 2011, 12:23 PM~19966219
> *i have these foo...get it right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Feb 26 2011, 12:25 PM~19966234
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## louies90

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 26 2011, 12:08 PM~19966119
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## louies90

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 26 2011, 12:27 PM~19966247
> *:fool2:  :fool2:  :fool2:  :fool2:
> *











:ugh:


----------



## louies90




----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Feb 26 2011, 12:28 PM~19966255
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez

:wow: :happysad:


----------



## cutebratt04

Omg What is going in in here! :wow:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 26 2011, 02:41 PM~19967365
> *Omg What is going in in here! :wow:
> *


x2... lmao... the pic of the old couple is too damn funny... they still getting their freak on... how funny... damn kingkey mofos...


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 26 2011, 11:08 AM~19966120
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :buttkick: :nono:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Feb 26 2011, 09:47 PM~19969327
> *:buttkick:  :nono:
> *


You want me to paint da pixie grey and black instead :wow:


----------



## SIK_9D1

Here is a Cruiser i just blasted Root Beer Brown jus for the hell of it!


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Feb 27 2011, 12:35 AM~19970299
> *Here is a Cruiser i just blasted Root Beer Brown jus for the hell of it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NEEDS FLAKE :biggrin:


----------



## hi_ryder




----------



## SIK_9D1

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 26 2011, 10:40 PM~19970335
> *NEEDS FLAKE  :biggrin:
> *


Baby steps my freind. I am still learning how to paint! It would definetly look good flaked out tho! (-;


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Feb 27 2011, 08:35 AM~19971202
> *Baby steps my freind. I am still learning how to paint! It would definetly look good flaked out tho! (-;
> *


gotta crawl before u walk right  shit im still walking like 1yr old when it comes to spraying :happysad:


----------



## bigshod

:cheesy: :cheesy: hi


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Feb 27 2011, 02:06 AM~19970689
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


reminded me of shod :wow:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 27 2011, 09:21 AM~19971332
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy: hi
> *


buenos dias amigo :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 27 2011, 07:24 AM~19971342
> *reminded me of shod  :wow:
> *


 :cheesy: same toot brushh :wow:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 27 2011, 09:28 AM~19971353
> *:cheesy: same toot brushh :wow:
> *


no u use my saaaasage :wow:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 27 2011, 07:33 AM~19971376
> *no u use my saaaasage  :wow:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## cutebratt04

Hi Spock!  :wave:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 27 2011, 12:24 PM~19972196
> * Hi Spock!  :wave:
> *


:fool2: :fool2:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 27 2011, 04:46 PM~19973692
> *:fool2: :fool2:
> *


Damn You Spock why did you Change the Pic!!! :angry:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 27 2011, 06:35 PM~19974284
> *Damn You Spock why did you Change the Pic!!! :angry:
> *


You should be honored them is yo tittys on my avatar :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 27 2011, 06:50 PM~19974374
> *You should be honored them is yo tittys on my avatar :biggrin:
> *


 :tongue:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 27 2011, 06:53 PM~19974396
> *:tongue:
> *


You got any showin a lil more cleavage :wow: or wit hard nips :wow:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 27 2011, 07:06 PM~19974474
> *You got any showin a lil more cleavage :wow: or wit hard nips :wow:
> *


Nope!!!!!  :no:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 27 2011, 07:09 PM~19974493
> *Nope!!!!!  :no:
> *


Awwww well if get any hook it up :naughty:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 27 2011, 06:24 PM~19974566
> *Awwww well if get any hook it up :naughty:
> *


YOU CAN ALWAYS DREAM SHE WILL COMPA... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hi_ryder




----------



## hi_ryder




----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder+Feb 28 2011, 12:51 AM~19977669-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hi_ryder_@Feb 28 2011, 12:54 AM~19977694
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GOD DAMN!!!! I LOVE BOOBIES!! :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## hi_ryder

knew those would be welcomed... lol


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Feb 28 2011, 01:12 AM~19977824
> *knew those would be welcomed... lol
> *


thanks crocodile dundee :biggrin:


----------



## hi_ryder

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 28 2011, 05:17 PM~19977850
> *thanks crocodile dundee  :biggrin:
> *


no worries shazza, gonna crack open me slab and frow a notha shrimp on tha barbie. an get stuck in me misses cans...


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 27 2011, 05:50 PM~19974374
> *You should be honored them is yo tittys on my avatar :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 27 2011, 06:06 PM~19974474
> *You got any showin a lil more cleavage :wow: or wit hard nips :wow:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

morning :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Feb 28 2011, 01:52 AM~19978005
> *no worries shazza, gonna crack open me slab and frow a notha shrimp on tha barbie. an get stuck in me misses cans...
> *


Wahahahahahahahahah!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 28 2011, 07:48 AM~19978645
> *morning :cheesy:
> *


Buenos dias amigo :h5: :boink:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 28 2011, 07:00 AM~19978939
> *Buenos dias amigo :h5: :boink:
> *


Gonna do sum painting after work buddy... U sending my mask


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 28 2011, 09:44 AM~19979127
> *Gonna do sum painting after work buddy... U sending my mask
> *


im rubbing it right now as i type :wow: :wow:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 28 2011, 08:40 AM~19979461
> *im rubbing it right now as i type  :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 28 2011, 10:46 AM~19979491
> *:angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 28 2011, 08:54 AM~19979526
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Sum reason I hate u right now  but gawdammit I feel like Tina turner and ur Ike :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 28 2011, 01:04 PM~19980372
> *Sum reason I hate u right now  but gawdammit I feel like Tina turner and ur Ike  :biggrin:
> *


you caint quit me anna mae!!


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 28 2011, 11:10 AM~19980415
> *you caint quit me anna mae!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Oh I can ... Like Charlie sheen qwit crack :0


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 28 2011, 01:14 PM~19980450
> *Oh I can ... Like Charlie sheen qwit crack  :0
> *


dat nukka aint quit that shit :uh: nukka says he wants 3mil now an episode to finish his contract :wow:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 28 2011, 11:19 AM~19980482
> *dat nukka aint quit that shit  :uh:  nukka says he wants 3mil now an episode to finish his contract  :wow:
> *


And 20mil signing bonus so he can back pay his crew members from show :0


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 28 2011, 01:33 PM~19980576
> *And 20mil signing bonus so he can back pay his crew members from show :0
> *


ive never watched da show so i really dont give a fuck if he gets it or not :biggrin:


----------



## hi_ryder

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 1 2011, 05:10 AM~19980415
> *you caint quit me anna mae!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dam man alot can happen in the back of a cadillac... (insert ass whipping soundtrack)


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Feb 28 2011, 01:29 PM~19980949
> *dam man alot can happen in the back of a cadillac... (insert ass whipping soundtrack)
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: SHE SHOULD HAVE STARTED WITH KICKING THAT LAME IN THE NUTS TO BEGIN WITH... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
SUP COMPA... MONDAY BUMP FOR YA...


----------



## DETONATER

:wave::wave:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 28 2011, 05:06 PM~19981912
> *:wave::wave:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 28 2011, 12:10 PM~19980415
> *you caint quit me anna mae!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: Toma perra !!! Salio brava la ruca ... :ninja:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 28 2011, 03:08 PM~19981925
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


 :0 :ugh: :sprint:


----------



## pitbull166

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 27 2010, 02:50 PM~19431524
> *LIL KILLER FRAME
> black base copper pearl  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yo homie I need that color!! :0


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by pitbull166_@Feb 28 2011, 04:37 PM~19982117
> *Yo homie I need that color!! :0
> *


BEAUTIFUL CHOICE... :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 28 2011, 03:21 PM~19982007
> *:0 :ugh:  :sprint:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## DETONATER

*And this was last weeks battle Huh..* :biggrin:


----------



## hi_ryder

more boobies?


----------



## hi_ryder




----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 1 2011, 02:37 AM~19986773
> *And this was last weeks battle Huh..  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nope this is me and louie :biggrin: louies in da black hat


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder+Mar 1 2011, 05:33 AM~19986989-->
> 
> 
> 
> more boobies?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hi_ryder_@Mar 1 2011, 05:58 AM~19987024
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

GOD DAMN IT NEXT TIME WARN A MOFO...  DAMN TITTY FREAKS... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: OH WELL TUESDAY BUMP... PERVES... :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 1 2011, 01:27 PM~19989150
> *GOD DAMN IT NEXT TIME WARN A MOFO...   DAMN TITTY FREAKS...  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: OH WELL TUESDAY BUMP... PERVES... :biggrin:
> *


like my signature says "I LOVE BOOBIES" and da home crocodile dundee is hooking me up


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 1 2011, 12:55 PM~19989357
> *like my signature says "I LOVE BOOBIES" and da home crocodile dundee is hooking me up
> *


COCHINO... LOL... I WAS JUST GIVING YOU A HARD TIME COMPA, I ALREADY KNOW YOU A BOOBY  FREAK... LOL... SO WHAT'S NEW??? CAN YOU TELL I AM BORED OUT MY MIND???LOL... CAN'T POST PICS. OF THE WORK WE ARE DOING FOR A WHILE... WE WANT TO SURPRIZE FOLKS... :biggrin: :biggrin: SO I HAVE TO BE BORED FOR A MIN... LOL...


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 1 2011, 06:22 PM~19991478
> *COCHINO... LOL... I WAS JUST GIVING YOU A HARD TIME COMPA, I ALREADY KNOW YOU A BOOBY  FREAK... LOL... SO WHAT'S NEW??? CAN YOU TELL I AM BORED OUT MY MIND???LOL... CAN'T POST PICS. OF THE WORK WE ARE DOING FOR A WHILE... WE WANT TO SURPRIZE FOLKS... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  SO I HAVE TO BE BORED FOR A MIN... LOL...
> *


Umm just sold my Roth flake I had and already spent da money wit mark to get da right flake for my ride  puro sparkle efx on my ride. Nuttin but da best :h5:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 1 2011, 06:22 PM~19992373
> *Umm just sold my Roth flake I had and already spent da money wit mark to get da right flake for my ride  puro sparkle efx on my ride. Nuttin but da best :h5:
> *


shca :uh:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 1 2011, 06:28 PM~19992431
> *shca :uh:
> *


ysmc2 your list is over due sucka! :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 1 2011, 06:37 PM~19992514
> *ysmc2 your list is over due sucka!  :biggrin:
> *


Yesterday Spock Made Cupcakes 2

:uh:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Mar 1 2011, 08:28 PM~19992431-->
> 
> 
> 
> shca :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2011, 08:37 PM~19992514
> *ysmc2 your list is over due sucka!  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we can share it like a lollipop :wow:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigshod_@Mar 1 2011, 08:47 PM~19992629
> *Yesterday Spock Made Cupcakes 2
> 
> :uh:
> *


Sweet we can all share!! :h5:


----------



## bigshod

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 






































































































































































































































:uh:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 1 2011, 09:20 PM~19992996
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> :uh:
> *


Pendejo :roflmao:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Mar 1 2011, 07:22 PM~19992373-->
> 
> 
> 
> Umm just sold my Roth flake I had and already spent da money wit mark to get da right flake for my ride  puro sparkle efx on my ride. Nuttin but da best :h5:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I HEARD THAT... OR IS IT IHT??? LMAO....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2011, 08:20 PM~19992996
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:    :uh:
> :uh:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@Mar 1 2011, 08:24 PM~19993040
> *Pendejo :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84

so i was bored earlier tonight so i sprayed some candy purple over da sunburst flake. :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

elspock84,Mar 1 2011, 09:12 PM~19994292]
so i was bored earlier tonight so i sprayed some candy purple over da sunburst flake. :biggrin: 




































































:wow: :0 :wow: :0 :wow: :0 :wow: :0 :wow:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 1 2011, 11:20 PM~19994383
> *elspock84,Mar 1 2011, 09:12 PM~19994292]
> so i was bored earlier tonight so i sprayed some candy purple over da sunburst flake.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :0  :wow:  :0  :wow:  :0  :wow:  :0  :wow:
> *



NICE HUH :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 1 2011, 09:24 PM~19994429
> *NICE HUH  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :h5:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 2 2011, 12:09 AM~19994749
> *:yes:  :yes: :h5:
> *


LETS SEE IF THAT MAKES IT SELL FASTER :uh:


----------



## hi_ryder

this thread is bouncing all over the place...


----------



## hi_ryder

ALL over the place


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 1 2011, 10:16 PM~19994804
> *LETS SEE IF THAT MAKES IT SELL FASTER  :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 2 2011, 09:40 AM~19996528
> *:uh:
> *


fuck you bisssh!!!!!!!  
















































so you wanna?? :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Mar 1 2011, 04:33 AM~19986989
> *more boobies?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 2 2011, 08:08 AM~19996620
> *fuck you bisssh!!!!!!!
> so you wanna??  :naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:
> *


U send that mask or are u king flaker over Thier and reniggin :wow:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 2 2011, 10:54 AM~19996916
> *U send that mask or are u king flaker over Thier and reniggin :wow:
> *


YOU GOT MY MONEY FOR DA MASK


----------



## elspock84

had some sun in da mornin


----------



## elspock84

orange flake over orange base


----------



## elspock84

orange laser over black


----------



## elspock84

pink laser over black


----------



## elspock84

green laser over black


----------



## mrchavez

nice combos..... lookin good homie..


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 2 2011, 11:49 AM~19997261
> *nice combos..... lookin good homie..
> *


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 2 2011, 09:02 AM~19996943
> *YOU GOT MY MONEY FOR DA MASK
> *


U sed u were sending .. Now u want money.. Jus like a woman :0


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 2 2011, 11:56 AM~19997304
> *U sed u were sending .. Now u want money.. Jus like a woman :0
> *


no i didnt nukka!!! you a damn lie! :angry:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 2 2011, 09:57 AM~19997313
> *no i didnt nukka!!! you a damn lie!  :angry:
> *


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 1 2011, 10:12 PM~19994292
> *so i was bored earlier tonight so i sprayed some candy purple over da sunburst flake.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That Look Tiiight Compa... I wish I could see the bike in person, i can imagine how beautiful the color is in person... :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 2 2011, 12:17 PM~19997430
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## hi_ryder

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Mar 2 2011, 05:04 PM~19995099
> *this thread is bouncing all over the place...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs




----------



## DETONATER

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Dreamwork Customs, elspock84
:squint: :scrutinize: I GAVE YOU A COMPLEMENT FOCKER....


----------



## 70295

i got some moldings that need to be flaked out....cuanto$$ :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sebas65impalass_@Mar 2 2011, 02:49 PM~19998341
> *i got some moldings that need to be flaked out....cuanto$$ :biggrin:
> *


show pic of what u got :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs+Mar 2 2011, 12:28 PM~19997504-->
> 
> 
> 
> That Look Tiiight Compa... I wish I could see the bike in person, i can imagine how beautiful the color is in person... :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: it looks chingon actuallly :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 2 2011, 02:46 PM~19998321
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Dreamwork Customs, elspock84
> :squint:  :scrutinize: I GAVE YOU A COMPLEMENT FOCKER....
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: i was on da road :uh: mrs bully :angry:


----------



## 70295

just regular 65 impala center and rear corner moldings, they were sandblasted and primed


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 2 2011, 01:58 PM~19998378
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: it looks chingon actuallly  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  i was on da road  :uh:  mrs bully  :angry:
> *


OOOPS, MY BAD... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by sebas65impalass_@Mar 2 2011, 12:49 PM~19998341
> *i got some moldings that need to be flaked out....cuanto$$ :biggrin:
> *


I will do for free homie hookuP :0


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 2 2011, 03:01 PM~19998397
> *I will do for free homie hookuP  :0
> *


    NO U WONT!!! plus hes a club brother from milwaukee :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 2 2011, 01:27 PM~19998583
> *      NO U WONT!!! plus hes a club brother from milwaukee  :biggrin:
> *


Then u do it free :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 2 2011, 04:08 PM~19998854
> *Then u do it free :cheesy:
> *


----------



## louies90

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Mar 2 2011, 01:06 AM~19995104
> *ALL over the place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:h5:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

TTT 4 YOU...


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Mar 1 2011, 10:12 PM~19994292-->
> 
> 
> 
> so i was bored earlier tonight so i sprayed some candy purple over da sunburst flake.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@Mar 2 2011, 10:07 AM~19996974
> *had some sun in da mornin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 2 2011, 06:10 PM~19999828
> *TTT 4 YOU...
> *


 :biggrin: :happysad:


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Mar 2 2011, 12:06 AM~19995104
> *ALL over the place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :sprint: 





















:fool2:


----------



## 55800

AY ELSPOCK GOT ANY LIL TIGERS??


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 1 2011, 11:12 PM~19994292
> *so i was bored earlier tonight so i sprayed some candy purple over da sunburst flake.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


so i had this bike for sale but i cant sell it  my niece reminded me i owed her a bike for her birthday :happysad:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 2 2011, 10:48 PM~20003528
> *so i had this bike for sale but i cant sell it    my niece reminded me i owed her a bike for her birthday  :happysad:
> *


BOY YOU BETTER MAN UP AND GIVE THE BABYGIRL HER BIKE NIGKA... LMAO... HAVE A GOOD NIGHT COMPA, MY ASS IS GONNA GO :420: AND THEN TO BED... HASTA TOMORROW... :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 3 2011, 01:25 AM~20004418
> *BOY YOU BETTER MAN UP AND GIVE THE BABYGIRL HER BIKE NIGKA... LMAO... HAVE A GOOD NIGHT COMPA, MY ASS IS GONNA GO  :420: AND THEN TO BED... HASTA TOMORROW... :biggrin:
> *


take a puff for me :420: :420:


----------



## hi_ryder

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Mar 2 2011, 05:04 PM~19995099
> *this thread is bouncing all over the place...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you feelin it?


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 2 2011, 10:48 PM~20003528
> *so i had this bike for sale but i cant sell it    my niece reminded me i owed her a bike for her birthday  :happysad:
> *


That works :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Mar 3 2011, 01:06 AM~20004547
> *you feelin it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

THURSDAY BUMP... :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Mar 3 2011, 02:06 AM~20004547
> *you feelin it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 3 2011, 12:38 PM~20007514
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


Reminds me of when I'm behind u :cheesy:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 3 2011, 01:12 PM~20007802
> *Reminds me of when I'm behind u :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 3 2011, 03:12 PM~20007802
> *Reminds me of when I'm behind u :cheesy:
> *


wtf you dumb mothafucka!!! i would never wear pink thats for ****! :angry:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder+Feb 28 2011, 01:52 AM~19978005-->
> 
> 
> 
> no worries shazza, gonna crack open me slab and frow a notha shrimp on tha barbie. an get stuck in me misses cans...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LMAO!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Dreamwork [email protected] 1 2011, 01:27 PM~19989150
> *GOD DAMN IT NEXT TIME WARN A MOFO...   DAMN TITTY FREAKS...  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: OH WELL TUESDAY BUMP... PERVES... :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LMAO!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2011, 11:12 PM~19994292
> *so i was bored earlier tonight so i sprayed some candy purple over da sunburst flake.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Awesome!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 3 2011, 01:25 AM~20004418
> *BOY YOU BETTER MAN UP AND GIVE THE BABYGIRL HER BIKE NIGKA... LMAO... HAVE A GOOD NIGHT COMPA, MY ASS IS GONNA GO  :420: AND THEN TO BED... HASTA TOMORROW... :biggrin:
> *


Yeah or Your Niece will Kick Your Ass Lol!


----------



## elspock84

Oh it's brat :wave: :boink:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 3 2011, 09:18 PM~20011123
> *Oh it's brat :wave: :boink:
> *


OH WTF??? YOU TOTALLY DISSED ME??? BRAT HOLD MY EARINGS I DON'T CARE ABOUT THE BOINKS HE GIVES YOU BUT THIS MOFO BETTER REMEMBER TO WAVE TO HIS COMADRE... :ninja: :buttkick: :twak: THAT SHOULD HELP HIS MEMORY... :biggrin: :wave: HI COMPA...


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 3 2011, 10:11 PM~20011842
> *OH WTF??? YOU TOTALLY DISSED ME??? BRAT HOLD MY EARINGS I DON'T CARE ABOUT THE BOINKS HE GIVES YOU BUT THIS MOFO BETTER REMEMBER TO WAVE TO HIS COMADRE... :ninja:  :buttkick:  :twak: THAT SHOULD HELP HIS MEMORY... :biggrin:  :wave: HI COMPA...
> *


 :0 Better straighten up loco! :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 4 2011, 12:11 AM~20011842
> *OH WTF??? YOU TOTALLY DISSED ME??? BRAT HOLD MY EARINGS I DON'T CARE ABOUT THE BOINKS HE GIVES YOU BUT THIS MOFO BETTER REMEMBER TO WAVE TO HIS COMADRE... :ninja:  :buttkick:  :twak: THAT SHOULD HELP HIS MEMORY... :biggrin:   :wave: HI COMPA...
> *


<span style='color:blue'>the only reason i said to da brat is cause da burra crys if you dont say hi :twak: and shit you a thug ass bully i didnt think u care :uh: pero i guess u too :uh:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 4 2011, 12:24 AM~20011980
> *:0  Better straighten up loco!  :cheesy:
> *


hey fuck you  you must want me to add some paintstiper in dat candy to fill it up


----------



## hi_ryder

dam this topic is gettin mean, needs more boobies...


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Mar 4 2011, 01:25 AM~20012355
> *dam this topic is gettin mean, needs more boobies...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Good day mate


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 3 2011, 11:35 PM~20012065
> *<span style='color:blue'>the only reason i said to da brat is cause da burra crys if you dont say hi  :twak: and shit you a thug ass bully i didnt think u care  :uh: pero i guess u too  :uh:
> *


AWWW... YOU LEARNING HOW TO BE MEAN... :biggrin: HOW CUTE...  I AM JUST MESSING WITH YOU WEANNIE, I WON'T CRY CUZ YOU DIDN'T SAY HI, I'LL JUST KICK YOUR ASS TO MAKE YOU REMEMBER I CAME THRU... :biggrin: HOPE MY SILLY ASS MADE YOU LAUGH FOOL...


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 3 2011, 10:37 PM~20012076
> *hey fuck you    you must want me to add some paintstiper in dat candy to fill it up
> *


Go ahead bish! I'm gonna send you a box full of meco, and not from me! You don't know shit about Norco Califas...Better look it up on the map foo! :0


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 4 2011, 12:56 AM~20012496
> *Go ahead bish! I'm gonna sent you a box full of meco, and not from me! You don't know shit about Norco Califas...Better look it up on the map foo!  :0
> *


DO IT, DO IT... DAMN THERE GOES MY EVIL TWIN... THAT BISH ALWAYS TRYING TO GET ME IN TROUBLES... BUENAS NOCHES CABRONES... SEE YOU ALL TOMORROW... HEY COMPA... UPDATES ON THE BABY FOCKER... WHEN DO YOU GO BACK TO DR. TO LISTEN TO THE HEARTBEAT??? I MAY BE A BULLY, BUT I ALSO AM A GREAT FRIEND FOO... NITE NITE, HOPE MY SILLY WAYS MADE YOU LAUGH NEED TO TAKE MY MEDS, SO I CAN FIND MY NIIICE TWIN... WAIT A MIN, IF I HAVE A EVIL AND NIIICE TWIN??? DOES THAT MAKE ME A TRIPPLETTE??? NOW I AM CONFUSED... LOL... GOOD NIGHT I'LL SORT IT OUT IN ABOUT 5 MINS... HAHAHAHA...


----------



## hi_ryder

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 4 2011, 05:29 PM~20012372
> *Good day mate
> *


haya gawin shazza. jus doin me part. nothin like a sweet set a cans to turn those frowns upside down fair dinkum :biggrin: its beer oclock time to crack open a tinnie a piss and get it in me. after that gonna fix up a ham and cheese sanga tell a yarn and shell be apples. then its off to shoot a lightning bolt outta me arse and split the dunny. cheers


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Mar 4 2011, 03:24 AM~20012699
> *haya gawin shazza. jus doin me part. nothin like a sweet set a cans to turn those frowns upside down fair dinkum :biggrin: its beer oclock time to crack open a tinnie a piss and get it in me. after that gonna fix up a ham and cheese sanga tell a yarn and shell be apples. then its off to shoot a lightning bolt outta me arse and split the dunny. cheers
> *


What u say bout my momma :squint:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 4 2011, 07:06 AM~20013518
> *What u say bout my momma :squint:
> *


All good things


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 4 2011, 10:11 AM~20013866
> *All good things
> *


hey tu fawk jew  





























































































 :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 4 2011, 01:43 AM~20012445
> *AWWW... YOU LEARNING HOW TO BE MEAN... :biggrin: HOW CUTE...  I AM JUST MESSING WITH YOU WEANNIE, I WON'T CRY CUZ YOU DIDN'T SAY HI, I'LL JUST KICK YOUR ASS TO MAKE YOU REMEMBER I CAME THRU... :biggrin: HOPE MY SILLY ASS MADE YOU LAUGH FOOL...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: you know i learned from da best comadre


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 4 2011, 01:56 AM~20012496
> *Go ahead bish! I'm gonna send you a box full of meco, and not from me! You don't know shit about Norco Califas...Better look it up on the map foo!  :0
> *


what u mean u gonna spit now :uh: no more swallowing for you :happysad:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 4 2011, 08:23 AM~20013938
> *what u mean I gotta spit now  :uh: fucking mark I don't know why I came to Norco! DAM COW:happysad:
> *












:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 4 2011, 11:26 AM~20014311
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 4 2011, 10:26 AM~20014311
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
YOU GUYS ARE TOO MUCH... AHAHAHA HEY COMPA HERES MY FRIDAY BUMP LOCO...


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 4 2011, 04:20 PM~20015949
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> YOU GUYS ARE TOO MUCH... AHAHAHA HEY COMPA HERES MY FRIDAY BUMP LOCO...
> *


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 4 2011, 03:54 PM~20016168
> *
> *


DUDE, WHY DO I FIND HUMOR IN THAT BULL RUNNING ALL OVER THE BULLRIDER??? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hi_ryder

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 5 2011, 10:13 AM~20016616
> *DUDE, WHY DO I FIND HUMOR IN THAT BULL RUNNING ALL OVER THE BULLRIDER??? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


cause they like watching crabs in a bucket... ITS ALL HATERS


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 4 2011, 08:18 AM~20013914
> *hey tu fawk jew
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


her theme song :dunno: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder+Mar 4 2011, 07:11 PM~20017398-->
> 
> 
> 
> cause they like watching crabs in a bucket... ITS ALL HATERS
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigshod_@Mar 4 2011, 07:55 PM~20017708
> *her theme song :dunno:  :ugh:  :ugh:
> *


 :uh: :ugh: you and spock kiss and tell too much... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 4 2011, 12:11 AM~20011842
> *OH WTF??? YOU TOTALLY DISSED ME??? BRAT HOLD MY EARINGS I DON'T CARE ABOUT THE BOINKS HE GIVES YOU BUT THIS MOFO BETTER REMEMBER TO WAVE TO HIS COMADRE... :ninja:  :buttkick:  :twak: THAT SHOULD HELP HIS MEMORY... :biggrin:   :wave: HI COMPA...
> *


Aww you Shoulda Went More Ninja on his Ass! Lol! :roflmao:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 4 2011, 12:35 AM~20012065
> *the only reason i said to da brat is cause da burra crys if you dont say hi  :twak: and shit you a thug ass bully i didnt think u care  :uh: pero i guess u too  :uh:
> *



<span style=\'colorurple\'>Excuse You Burro You Better Say Hi to ME Since that is My Pic You Just Had to put up for your Avatar!!!!


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 4 2011, 11:58 PM~20019295
> *Excuse You Burro You Better Say Hi to ME Since that is My Pic You Just Had to put up for your Avatar!!!!
> *


its not ur pic :angry: its yo titties :wow: :wow: im telling you we need to get u a white t and splash some ice cold water on you :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 5 2011, 12:00 AM~20019315
> *its not ur pic  :angry: its yo titties  :wow:  :wow:  im telling you we need to get u a white t and splash some ice cold water on you  :fool2:  :fool2:  :fool2:  :fool2:
> *


No!!!! :no: :no: :no:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 5 2011, 12:03 AM~20019343
> *No!!!! :no:  :no:  :no:
> *


man no vales verga :uh:


----------



## elspock84

went to world of wheels chicago tonight :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 4 2011, 11:04 PM~20019357
> *man no vales verga  :uh:
> *


 :twak: SHE'S NOT SUPPOSE TO :twak:


----------



## elspock84




----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 4 2011, 11:09 PM~20019403
> *went to world of wheels chicago tonight  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: OK I'LL TAKE ONE :twak: BACK CUZ YOU SHARING SOME NIIICE FLICKS...


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 5 2011, 12:09 AM~20019407
> *:twak:  SHE'S NOT SUPPOSE TO  :twak:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :wow: she only supposed to like it


----------



## elspock84




----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 4 2011, 11:11 PM~20019425
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I LOVE THE GREEN BEL AIRE... THAT WAGON IS BEAUTIFUL...


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 5 2011, 12:10 AM~20019418
> *:wow:  :wow: OK I'LL TAKE ONE  :twak: BACK CUZ YOU SHARING SOME NIIICE FLICKS...
> *


i fucked up and took no pics of the lowriders :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: i was too busy kicking it wit them bullshiting wit all my fam :happysad: shit i was there 3 hrs and i didnt take pics til i was leaving :biggrin: 2 an half hrs bullshiting :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 5 2011, 12:09 AM~20019403
> *went to world of wheels chicago tonight  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey that Same Car was at our Autorama/World of Wheels Show Here Lol!


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 5 2011, 12:13 AM~20019448
> *i fucked up and took no pics of the lowriders  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead: i was too busy kicking it wit them bullshiting wit all my fam  :happysad:  shit i was there 3 hrs and i didnt take pics til i was leaving  :biggrin:  2 an half hrs bullshiting  :biggrin:
> *


Lmao! :rofl:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 4 2011, 11:13 PM~20019448
> *i fucked up and took no pics of the lowriders  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead: i was too busy kicking it wit them bullshiting wit all my fam  :happysad:  shit i was there 3 hrs and i didnt take pics til i was leaving  :biggrin:  2 an half hrs bullshiting  :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :buttkick: :buttkick: NEXT TIME PICTURES 1ST... BULLSHIT LATER... HAHAHAHA GLAD YOU HAD FUN FOO... IT LOOKS LIKE THEY HAD SOME BAD ASS RIDES...


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04+Mar 5 2011, 12:15 AM~20019467-->
> 
> 
> 
> Lmao! :rofl:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 5 2011, 12:16 AM~20019471
> *:twak:  :twak:  :buttkick:  :buttkick: NEXT TIME PICTURES 1ST... BULLSHIT LATER... HAHAHAHA GLAD YOU HAD FUN FOO... IT LOOKS LIKE THEY HAD SOME BAD ASS RIDES...
> *


shit and i knew that was gonna happen to but couldnt avoid it :happysad: its like they all came out today. it took us 35min to walk to where the lowriders where parked. shit me and louie had to stop ever 5min to say hi and bullshit :uh:


----------



## elspock84




----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 4 2011, 11:18 PM~20019498
> *shit and i knew that was gonna happen to but couldnt avoid it  :happysad:  its like they all came out today. it took us 35min to walk to where the lowriders where parked. shit me and louie had to stop ever 5min to say hi and bullshit  :uh:
> *


SHHHH DON'T TELL NO ONE I PROBABLY WOULD HAVE BEEN BULLSHITING TOO... :biggrin: BUT I WOULD HAVE TAKEN MORE PICS THAN YOU, CUZ I WOULD HAVE BEEN MULTI-TASKING FOO... HAHAHAHAAHA


----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84




----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 4 2011, 11:19 PM~20019512
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: WHAT WAS I SAYING???? THAT BLUE IS BLU-TIFUL... :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84




----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Mar 5 2011, 12:19 AM~20019512-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 5 2011, 12:22 AM~20019541
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow: WHAT WAS I SAYING???? THAT BLUE IS BLU-TIFUL... :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84

hands down da best paintjob in da whole show!!! even wit da lowriders


----------



## elspock84

it helps that im a sucker for da color green :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84




----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 4 2011, 11:24 PM~20019567
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OH HELL NO!!! I HATE IT WHEN FOOLS THINK THAT BARE METAL RIDE LOOKS COOL, OR WHEN A MOFO CALLS A RUST BUCKET A PATINA CLASSIC...


----------



## elspock84




----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Mar 5 2011, 12:29 AM~20019608-->
> 
> 
> 
> hands down da best paintjob in da whole show!!! even wit da lowriders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@Mar 5 2011, 12:29 AM~20019613
> *it helps that im a sucker for da color green  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Omg this is So Girly I Like the Car and All but I Love That Bar Stool Lmao! :cheesy: :biggrin:  :roflmao:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 4 2011, 10:34 PM~20019656
> *Omg this is So Girly I Like the Car and All but I Love That Bar Stool Lmao! :cheesy:  :biggrin:    :roflmao:
> *


I know why :naughty: :no: cochina!


----------



## elspock84

NOW DA MOTORCYCLES!! ONLY THINGS I KNEW WHERE GONNA HAVE SOME FLAKE!!!

THESE WHEELS WHERE FUCKING BADASS FOR A CHOPPER IT HAD A KNOCKOFF


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 5 2011, 12:36 AM~20019677
> *I know why  :naughty:  :no: cochina!
> *


Uh :uh: What do you mean Cochino!?


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 5 2011, 12:36 AM~20019677
> *I know why  :naughty:  :no: cochina!
> *


HOW DO YOU FIT BRATT AND 3 OF HER GIRLFRIENDS ON ONE BAR STOOL??????











































































FLIP IT UPSIDE DOWN :rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## elspock84




----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 5 2011, 12:41 AM~20019727
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Aww I Like the Lil Rat Fink Lol!


----------



## elspock84

THIS MOTHAFUCKA WAS FLAKED OUT!!! BLACK BASE SILVER FLAKE AND CANDY. AS MUCH AS THEY BURRIED IT WIT DA FLAKE I COULD STILL SEE SOME BLACK :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84

THESE ARE COOL :wow:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Mar 5 2011, 12:43 AM~20019753-->
> 
> 
> 
> THIS MOTHAFUCKA WAS FLAKED OUT!!! BLACK BASE SILVER FLAKE AND CANDY. AS MUCH AS THEY BURRIED IT WIT DA FLAKE I COULD STILL SEE SOME BLACK  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@Mar 5 2011, 12:44 AM~20019765
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: I Think I Like the Motorcycles the Best So Far Lol! Besides the Bar Stool Lmao! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Mar 4 2011, 11:29 PM~20019608-->
> 
> 
> 
> hands down da best paintjob in da whole show!!! even wit da lowriders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 4 2011, 11:29 PM~20019613
> *it helps that im a sucker for da color green  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THIS IS LIKE A CROSS BETWEEN A HOT ROD AND A LOWRIDER, WHAT WOULD A HYBRID NAME BE FOR THIS??? I LIKE THE COLORS...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 4 2011, 11:34 PM~20019656
> *Omg this is So Girly I Like the Car and All but I Love That Bar Stool Lmao! :cheesy:  :biggrin:    :roflmao:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :twak: :nosad: MAN UP GIRL...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DETONATER_@Mar 4 2011, 11:36 PM~20019677
> *I know why  :naughty:  :no: cochina!
> *


 hno: YOU ARE WALKING ON THE DARKSIDE... :0


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 5 2011, 12:49 AM~20019798
> *THESE ARE COOL  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hell Yes! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84




----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 4 2011, 11:49 PM~20019798
> *THESE ARE COOL  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THIS LOOKS LIKE IT BELONGS IN LEGO LAND??? :happysad:


----------



## elspock84




----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 5 2011, 12:51 AM~20019816
> *THIS IS LIKE A CROSS BETWEEN A HOT ROD AND A LOWRIDER, WHAT WOULD A HYBRID NAME BE FOR THIS??? I LIKE THE COLORS...
> :twak:  :nosad: MAN UP GIRL...
> hno: YOU ARE WALKING ON THE DARKSIDE... :0
> *


Heat on Low?

I Can't Help It I Really Like It Lol! :happysad: 

Not Yet Lol!


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 5 2011, 12:53 AM~20019836
> *THIS LOOKS LIKE IT BELONGS IN LEGO LAND??? :happysad:
> *


Like at the Mall of America Right! :cheesy:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 4 2011, 11:56 PM~20019856
> *Heat on Low?
> 
> I Can't Help It I Really Like It Lol! :happysad:
> 
> Not Yet Lol!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: OH QUELA...


----------



## elspock84




----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 4 2011, 11:39 PM~20019714
> *HOW DO YOU FIT BRATT AND 3 OF HER GIRLFRIENDS ON ONE BAR STOOL??????
> FLIP IT UPSIDE DOWN  :rimshot:  :rimshot:
> *


 :uh: :BOOOOO: :THOWING FRUITS:


----------



## elspock84

DA OBAMA BIKE :uh: BUT DA PAINT JOB WAS CRAZY.


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 5 2011, 01:03 AM~20019924
> *:uh: :BOOOOO: :THOWING FRUITS:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 5 2011, 12:04 AM~20019926
> *DA OBAMA BIKE  :uh:  BUT DA PAINT JOB WAS CRAZY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OOOO :wow: LOVE THAT BLUE...


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 5 2011, 01:06 AM~20019940
> *OOOO :wow: LOVE THAT BLUE...
> *


SHIT DAT WHITE ICE PEARL WAS FUCKING CRAZY ALSO :wow:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 5 2011, 01:03 AM~20019924
> *:uh: :BOOOOO: :THOWING FRUITS:
> *


X2 Boo Spock! Throwing Animals Lmao Stuffed Ones Don't Want to Hurt any Real Animals! :happysad:


----------



## elspock84




----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 5 2011, 01:04 AM~20019926
> *DA OBAMA BIKE  :uh:  BUT DA PAINT JOB WAS CRAZY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 5 2011, 01:08 AM~20019959
> *X2 Boo Spock! Throwing Animals Lmao Stuffed Ones Don't Want to Hurt any Real Animals! :happysad:
> *


METETE EL DEDO!! :angry: 
















































































AND SEND ME DA PICS OF U DOING IT :wow:


----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84




----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 5 2011, 01:09 AM~20019977
> *METETE EL DEDO!!  :angry:
> AND SEND ME DA PICS OF U DOING IT  :wow:
> *


No Tu Primera!!!!


----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84




----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 5 2011, 01:13 AM~20020009
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OMG I'm In Love even If its Not a 63' :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 5 2011, 12:13 AM~20020009
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NOW THAT IS A BEAUTIFUL RED... :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

OK COMPA TIME FOR ME TO GO TAKE MY MEDS... :biggrin: HAVE A WONDERFUL NIGHT AND THANKS FOR ALL THE FUN... YOU GUYS REALLY TAKE HE BAD OUT OF A FUCKED UP DAY... :biggrin: :h5: (THANKS)


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 5 2011, 01:32 AM~20020134
> *OK COMPA TIME FOR ME TO GO TAKE MY MEDS... :biggrin: HAVE A WONDERFUL NIGHT AND THANKS FOR ALL THE FUN... YOU GUYS REALLY TAKE HE BAD OUT OF A FUCKED UP DAY... :biggrin:  :h5: (THANKS)
> *


Night Liz!


----------



## hi_ryder

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 5 2011, 05:13 PM~20020009
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


has to be a candy, looks amazing...


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Mar 5 2011, 04:16 AM~20020486
> *has to be a candy, looks amazing...
> *


fucking flaked out base too :wow:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 5 2011, 06:58 AM~20020826
> *fucking flaked out base too  :wow:
> *


U dont no :uh:


----------



## louies90

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 5 2011, 01:09 AM~20019977
> *METETE EL DEDO!!  :angry:
> AND SEND ME DA PICS OF U DOING IT  :wow:
> *


  how about you just smash her kitty.. :naughty:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Mar 5 2011, 12:54 PM~20021933
> * how about you just smash her kitty..  :naughty:
> *


  How Bout Yall Just Keep Dreaming! Lmao!  :rofl:


----------



## louies90

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 5 2011, 09:04 AM~20020848
> *U dont no :uh:
> *


 :uh: you dont know how to spell..


----------



## louies90

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 5 2011, 12:58 PM~20021951
> *  How Bout Yall Just Keep Dreaming! Lmao!  :rofl:
> *


 sure ms i dont like animlas hurt.. pero bien you like your kitty smashed.. 




























 but i mean it in a nice way..


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Mar 5 2011, 01:01 PM~20021965
> *sure ms i dont like animlas hurt.. pero bien you like your kitty smashed..
> but i mean it in a nice way..
> *


We should start calling yall Hermanos Locos!!!


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 5 2011, 01:06 PM~20021994
> *We should start calling yall Hermanos Locos!!!
> *


no hermanos cochinos :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by louies90+Mar 5 2011, 12:54 PM~20021933-->
> 
> 
> 
> how about you just smash her kitty..  :naughty:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cutebratt04_@Mar 5 2011, 12:58 PM~20021951
> *  How Bout Yall Just Keep Dreaming! Lmao!  :rofl:
> *


you know u want some :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 5 2011, 01:11 PM~20022014
> *no hermanos cochinos  :fool2:  :fool2:  :fool2:  :fool2:  :fool2:
> *


Yeah You Nasty!!!! :run:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 5 2011, 01:12 PM~20022019
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> you know u want some  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


 :nosad: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 5 2011, 01:18 PM~20022051
> *Yeah You Nasty!!!! :run:
> *


YOU LIKE IT :wow:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 5 2011, 01:19 PM~20022062
> *YOU LIKE IT  :wow:
> *


 :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## louies90

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 5 2011, 01:06 PM~20021994
> *We should start calling yall Hermanos Locos!!!
> *


  no name calling.. and why are you on the internets? is all the house shit done? isnt there some dishes that need to be done!?


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Mar 5 2011, 01:55 PM~20022233
> * no name calling.. and why are you on the internets? is all the house shit done? isnt there some dishes that need to be done!?
> *


Excuse you  ain't there some outside shit to be done? Go cut the Lawn Sexist! I'm Going Shopping! :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Mar 5 2011, 01:55 PM~20022233
> * no name calling.. and why are you on the internets? is all the house shit done? isnt there some dishes that need to be done!?
> *


X2 go make some samiches!!! :twak: naked and send me pics :wow:


----------



## louies90

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 5 2011, 02:03 PM~20022261
> *Excuse you   ain't there some outside shit to be done? Go cut the Lawn Sexist! I'm Going Shopping! :cheesy:
> *


 im not a sexist.. im a friendly reminder of what women should be! im at work.. making money.. 

womans job is to shut up and do what a man says!


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Mar 5 2011, 02:16 PM~20022314
> * im not a sexist.. im a friendly reminder of what women should be! im at work.. making money..
> 
> womans job is to shut up and do what a man says!
> *


ok Welcome to 2011 Women Work Too! And the Only Man that can tell me what to do is my Dad cuz I Respect him! Anyone else will be Punched in his Shit Talking Mouth!!!!


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 5 2011, 02:10 PM~20022281
> *X2 go make some samiches!!! :twak: naked and send me pics :wow:
> *


Go Make your Own Damn Sandwiches and Send Yourself Pics!!!!


----------



## louies90

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 5 2011, 02:34 PM~20022415
> *ok Welcome to 2011 Women Work Too! And the Only Man that can tell me what to do is my Dad cuz I Respect him! Anyone else will be Punched in his Shit Talking Mouth!!!!
> *


  tone it down woman! 























:happysad:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 5 2011, 02:35 PM~20022420
> *Go Make your Own Damn Sandwiches and Send Yourself Pics!!!!
> *


:wow: so u want me to send u da pics :wow: you freak! Cochina! :boink: :boink: want me to wear some cowboy boots too?


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 5 2011, 02:52 PM~20022490
> *:wow: so u want me to send u da pics :wow: you freak! Cochina! :boink:  :boink: want me to wear some cowboy boots too?
> *


Omg Yes! Lmao!!!! :yes: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Mar 5 2011, 02:44 PM~20022457
> * tone it down woman!
> :happysad:
> *


 :angry: Is That Better! :angry:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 5 2011, 04:11 PM~20022872
> *Omg Yes! Lmao!!!! :yes:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ok cool :wow: 






































































oh i forgot to tell u something. 

roast beef, turkey, mayo, mustard, lettuce, tomato, and american cheese. oh and cut da crust off and cut it at an angle  now go make my samich!


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 5 2011, 02:20 PM~20022915
> *ok cool  :wow:
> oh i forgot to tell u something.
> 
> roast beef, turkey, mayo, mustard, lettuce, tomato, and american cheese. oh and cut da crust off and cut it at an angle    now go make my samich!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 5 2011, 04:20 PM~20022915
> *ok cool  :wow:
> oh i forgot to tell u something.
> 
> roast beef, turkey, mayo, mustard, lettuce, tomato, and american cheese. oh and cut da crust off and cut it at an angle    now go make my samich!
> *


Um No You Supposed to make Your Own Wearing Only Cowboy Boots!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 5 2011, 04:24 PM~20022940
> *Um No You Supposed to make Your Own Wearing Only Cowboy Boots!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


oh ok you want me to make u chorizzo samich :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :boink: :boink:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 5 2011, 04:26 PM~20022946
> *oh ok you want me to make u chorizzo samich  :naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


I Like Chorizzo But Not Yours Lmao!  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 5 2011, 04:32 PM~20022977
> *I Like Chorizzo But Not Yours Lmao!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I know u told me it was to big  but what can I do god blessed me :happysad:


----------



## hi_ryder

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 6 2011, 08:42 AM~20023043
> *I know u told me it was to big  but what can I do god blessed me :happysad:
> *


blessed like this?


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Mar 5 2011, 05:12 PM~20023144
> *blessed like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What a way to go! :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms




----------



## bigshod

:uh:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 6 2011, 12:46 AM~20025634
> *:uh:
> *


FAQ BISH!!! :uh:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 5 2011, 10:48 PM~20025646
> *FAQ BISH!!!  :uh:
> *


u got any white ice pearl :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 6 2011, 12:49 AM~20025653
> *u got any white ice pearl :cheesy:
> *


nah just whats dryin on ur chin :wow:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 5 2011, 10:53 PM~20025674
> *nah just whats dryin on ur chin  :wow:
> *


 :burn:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 6 2011, 01:04 AM~20025730
> *:burn:
> *


i win :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Mar 5 2011, 04:12 PM~20023144
> *blessed like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


POOR BABY!!! THAT WAS CRUEL AND UNUSUAL PUNISHMENT... :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 5 2011, 11:05 PM~20025731
> *i win  :biggrin:
> *


this time...but i will be back to regain my victory


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 6 2011, 01:09 AM~20025745
> *this time...but i will be back to regain my victory
> *


 :squint: :squint: :squint: :squint:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 5 2011, 11:09 PM~20025745
> *this time...but i will be back to regain my victory
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Yeah in my topic...


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 5 2011, 11:15 PM~20025783
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Yeah in my topic...
> *


 :0 :sprint:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 6 2011, 01:15 AM~20025783
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Yeah in my topic...
> *


I won again 2-1 spock :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 5 2011, 11:25 PM~20025833
> *I won again 2-1 spock  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: how do u figure that..1-1 nuk :angry:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 6 2011, 01:30 AM~20025851
> *:uh: how do u figure that..1-1 nuk :angry:
> *


Cause I made u :roflmao:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 5 2011, 11:32 PM~20025860
> *Cause I made u :roflmao:
> *


 :|


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

IT'S A TIE... :happysad:


----------



## hi_ryder

ITS ALL HATERS


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Mar 6 2011, 01:03 AM~20026007
> *ITS ALL HATERS
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

GOOD NIGHT... TOOK A SMOKE BREAK... LOL...


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Mar 5 2011, 05:12 PM~20023144
> *blessed like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Aww Poor Kid! :happysad:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

WHAT'S UP LOCO...


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 6 2011, 02:29 PM~20028805
> *WHAT'S UP LOCO...
> *


he's grounded til 7pm....  i got him doin shit before he can come and play :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 6 2011, 03:30 PM~20028812
> *he's grounded til 7pm....   i got him doin shit before he can come and play :biggrin:
> *


OOOOO SHOD... YOU GOT THAT NIGKA LIKE THAT??? :h5: :h5:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Dreamwork Customs, elspock84

:sprint: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

I THINK HE HEARD YOU SHOD, HE IS TO QUITE FOO... :0 :0 :uh: :uh: I THINK HE GONNA GET READY TO OPEN A CAN OF WHOOP ASS... :wow: :wow:


----------



## DETONATER

:biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 6 2011, 04:30 PM~20028812
> *he's grounded til 7pm....   i got him doin shit before he can come and play :biggrin:
> *


Mothafucka!!! I was at a flea market tryin to find u that crotchless thong u asked for and u pay me back by talking shit


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs+Mar 6 2011, 04:59 PM~20028964-->
> 
> 
> 
> OOOOO SHOD... YOU GOT THAT NIGKA LIKE THAT???  :h5:  :h5:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Dreamwork [email protected] 6 2011, 05:00 PM~20028966
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Dreamwork Customs, elspock84
> 
> :sprint:  :sprint:  :sprint:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 6 2011, 05:04 PM~20028992
> *I THINK HE HEARD YOU SHOD, HE IS TO QUITE FOO... :0  :0  :uh:  :uh: I THINK HE GONNA GET READY TO OPEN A CAN OF WHOOP ASS... :wow:  :wow:
> *


Come on comadre he's da catcher in dis relationship :naughty:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 6 2011, 04:23 PM~20029109
> *Mothafucka!!! I was at a flea market tryin to find u that crotchless thong u asked for and u pay me back by talking shit
> *


 :wow: :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 6 2011, 05:21 PM~20029096
> *:biggrin:
> *


Sup nukka!! :boink:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 6 2011, 05:26 PM~20029126
> *:wow:  :0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Ungrateful muffucka I tell you :angry:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 6 2011, 04:28 PM~20029140
> *Ungrateful muffucka I tell you :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 6 2011, 03:23 PM~20029109
> *Mothafucka!!! I was at a flea market tryin to find u that crotchless thong u asked for and u pay me back by talking shit
> *


quoted 4 troof :biggrin: 

































































wait u asswipe i said get the fleas outta my old one, not get a new one at a flea market u def bish


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 6 2011, 04:25 PM~20029122
> *Come on comadre he's da catcher in dis relationship :naughty:
> *


NEVER UNDER ESTIMATE A GOOD CATCHER FOO... A GOOD CATCHER WILL HAVE YOU SAYING "BABY WHAT YOU WANT ON YOUR SANWITCH..." HAHAHAHA



> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 6 2011, 05:10 PM~20029481
> *quoted 4 troof :biggrin:
> wait u asswipe i said get the fleas outta my old one, not get a new one at a flea market u def bish
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 6 2011, 06:10 PM~20029481
> *quoted 4 troof :biggrin:
> wait u asswipe i said get the fleas outta my old one, not get a new one at a flea market u def bish
> *


Hey that's what u get for tryin to talk to me wit ur mouth full of sausage :naughty:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 6 2011, 06:28 PM~20029586
> *NEVER UNDER ESTIMATE A GOOD CATCHER FOO... A GOOD CATCHER WILL HAVE YOU SAYING "BABY WHAT YOU WANT ON YOUR SANWITCH..." HAHAHAHA
> 
> *


Are u speakin from experience :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 6 2011, 05:13 PM~20029854
> *Are u speakin from experience :scrutinize: :scrutinize:
> *


were an elite few

























































































:ugh:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Mar 6 2011, 06:13 PM~20029854-->
> 
> 
> 
> Are u speakin from experience :scrutinize: :scrutinize:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MAYBE??? :scrutinize: :scrutinize: IT DEPENDS WHAT FORM OF CATCHING YOUR COCHI CHOCHI ASS IS TALKING ABOUT...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigshod_@Mar 6 2011, 07:06 PM~20030238
> *were an elite few
> :ugh:
> *


WHAT SHOD SAID... :uh: :uh: FUCK IT I'M A GIRL :biggrin: :biggrin: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: 










:uh: SO HOW YOU CATCH??? LEFTY OR RIGHTY??? :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 6 2011, 07:08 PM~20030795
> *MAYBE??? :scrutinize:  :scrutinize: IT DEPENDS WHAT FORM OF CATCHING YOUR COCHI CHOCHI ASS IS TALKING ABOUT...
> WHAT SHOD SAID...  :uh:  :uh: FUCK IT I'M A GIRL :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> :uh: SO HOW YOU CATCH??? LEFTY OR RIGHTY??? :biggrin:
> *


when spock runs towards me i CATCH his ass and grab his ears and mount him like the 2011 PBR rodeo


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 6 2011, 09:34 PM~20031017
> *when spock runs towards me i CATCH his ass and grab his ears and mount him like the 2011 PBR rodeo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You god damn lie! I never put up a fight! Only when u stick me wit da cattle prod that shit hutrs


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 6 2011, 07:50 PM~20031156
> *You god damn lie! I never put up a fight! Only when u stick me wit da cattle prod that shit hutrs
> *


that aint no cattle prod :naughty: :boink:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 6 2011, 10:20 PM~20031418
> *that aint no cattle prod  :naughty:  :boink:
> *


 :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 6 2011, 08:24 PM~20031461
> *:h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


 :burn:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 6 2011, 10:32 PM~20031535
> *:burn:
> *


i win :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 6 2011, 08:41 PM~20031633
> *i win  :biggrin:
> *


i hate u


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 6 2011, 10:42 PM~20031647
> *i hate u
> *


i love booty and flake :wow:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 6 2011, 08:43 PM~20031670
> *i love booty and flake  :wow:
> *







:cheesy:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 6 2011, 10:46 PM~20031708
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 6 2011, 08:47 PM~20031721
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 6 2011, 10:51 PM~20031772
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 6 2011, 08:57 PM~20031849
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 6 2011, 08:41 PM~20031633
> *i win  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84

GOT ME ANOTHER PACKAGE IN DA MAIL!!!!! :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## bigshod

i see wut u did there :angry:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 7 2011, 11:16 AM~20034583
> *i see wut u did there  :angry:
> *


WHAT U TALKIN BOUT :uh:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 7 2011, 09:17 AM~20034595
> *WHAT U TALKIN BOUT  :uh:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 7 2011, 11:17 AM~20034597
> *:angry:
> *


WTF IS UP UR ASS TODAY  :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 7 2011, 09:22 AM~20034642
> *WTF IS UP UR ASS TODAY    :biggrin:
> *


you cloned his ass fool!


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 8 2011, 03:27 PM~20043653
> *you cloned his ass fool!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 7 2011, 10:54 AM~20034460
> *GOT ME ANOTHER PACKAGE IN DA MAIL!!!!!  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 8 2011, 09:30 PM~20046541
> *:thumbsup:
> *


looks nice huh :wow: 

got my cabinet up FINALLY! got one more i need to fill :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 8 2011, 10:00 PM~20046791
> *looks nice huh  :wow:
> 
> got my cabinet up FINALLY!  got one more i need to fill  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I Want One! :happysad:


----------



## elspock84

homeboy of mine wanted to buy some blue flake from me to flake out his kids bike. but he wanted to spray it over red :uh: so after talking him out of dat stupid idea. i told him to bring it by and id hook him up and flake it out for him  so i went wit da kokaine :wow: man this shit is badass over plain base colors. video is loading up


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04+Mar 8 2011, 08:04 PM~20046814-->
> 
> 
> 
> I Want One! :happysad:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know how to get it.... :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@Mar 8 2011, 08:12 PM~20046901
> *homeboy of mine wanted to buy some blue flake from me to flake out his kids bike. but he wanted to spray it over red  :uh:  so after talking him out of dat stupid idea. i told him to bring it by and id hook him up and flake it out for him   so i went wit da kokaine  :wow:  man this shit is badass over plain base colors. video is loading up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 8 2011, 10:26 PM~20046992
> *You know how to get it.... :biggrin:
> :0
> *


Yeah I know lol do you sell the cabinets too? :happysad:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 8 2011, 10:26 PM~20046992
> *You know how to get it.... :biggrin:
> :0
> *


lil video


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 8 2011, 08:44 PM~20047142
> *Yeah I know lol do you sell the cabinets too? :happysad:
> *


You buy that much flake and I'll find you a cabinet... :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 8 2011, 11:09 PM~20047380
> *You buy that much flake and I'll find you a cabinet... :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


hey fuck that shit!! i didnt get a cabinet from you  i got my own. :uh:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 8 2011, 09:22 PM~20047489
> *hey fuck that shit!! i didnt get a cabinet from you    i got my own.  :uh:
> *


Yeah, well the bratt got's real boobies and you don't :0


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 8 2011, 11:22 PM~20047489
> *hey fuck that shit!! i didnt get a cabinet from you    i got my own.  :uh:
> *


quoted for truff :uh:


----------



## hi_ryder

cocaine.... sweet cocaine sparkle... like that coke flake looks good...


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 8 2011, 09:58 PM~20047814
> *Yeah, well the bratt got's real boobies and you don't :0
> *


Truff is told and I got the pix too


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 9 2011, 12:48 PM~20050979
> *Truff is told and I got the pix too
> *


I told u to erase them pics after i sent them to you  













































i think my cleavege was to hairy :happysad:


----------



## 94 SS

Hey bro,I'm shooting a test panel and I did the water affect with a blue ice peal over HOK magic blue pearl.I mixed the sg100 1 to 1 reducer and the ice pearl...then shot it over the water....the problem that happened is it seemed to leave a skin over the water so when the water evaperated it lookes cracked instead of a nice ring where the water was. You think I sprayed to much of the ice pearl and intercoat??? Thx Bob


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by 94 SS_@Mar 9 2011, 04:53 PM~20052591
> *Hey bro,I'm shooting a test panel and I did the water affect with a blue ice peal over HOK magic blue pearl.I mixed the sg100 1 to 1 reducer and the ice pearl...then shot it over the water....the problem that happened is it seemed to leave a skin over the water so when the water evaperated it lookes cracked instead of a nice ring where the water was.  You think I sprayed to much of the ice pearl and intercoat??? Thx Bob
> *


your gonna need to get a hold of da homie sic713 and ask him. ive never tried it. but it sounds like it didnt evaporate correctly.


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 9 2011, 03:54 PM~20053021
> *your gonna need to get a hold of da homie sic713 and ask him. ive never tried it. but it sounds like it didnt evaporate correctly.
> *


fuckin noob


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 9 2011, 06:23 PM~20053204
> *fuckin noob
> *


Fuck u bissh


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Mar 9 2011, 04:23 PM~20053204-->
> 
> 
> 
> fuckin noob
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@Mar 9 2011, 04:42 PM~20053347
> *Fuck u bissh
> *


Whats wrong with you two SUCKAS..... got tummy ache's ? Spit already!


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 9 2011, 04:42 PM~20053347
> *Fuck u bissh
> *


 :0


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 9 2011, 06:46 PM~20053383
> *Whats wrong with you two SUCKAS..... got tummy ache's  ?  Spit already!
> *


She started it


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 9 2011, 05:34 PM~20053729
> *She started it
> *


the only thing i started was ur period when i popped it


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 9 2011, 08:52 PM~20054394
> *the only thing i started was ur period when i popped it
> *


Quoted for truff


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

hey compa not myself these days, but just passing thru to say wats up and bump to the top...


----------



## JuicyJ

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 25 2010, 06:45 AM~19416795
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :naughty:  :naughty:
> *


 :naughty:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 9 2011, 07:18 PM~20054632
> *Quoted for truff
> *


 :burn:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 10 2011, 09:32 AM~20057950
> *:burn:
> *


I WIN!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: OMG... LOVE THE AVATAR... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I KNEW I WAS MISSING SOME GOOD JOKES UP IN HERE... WELL THURSDAY BUMP FOR YOU COMPA, HOPE YOU HAVE A GREAT DAY... :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 10 2011, 08:44 AM~20058435
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: OMG... LOVE THE AVATAR... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I KNEW I WAS MISSING SOME GOOD JOKES UP IN HERE... WELL THURSDAY BUMP FOR YOU COMPA, HOPE YOU HAVE A GREAT DAY...  :biggrin:
> *


thanx :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 10 2011, 10:08 AM~20058626
> *thanx :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: GOOD ONE SHOD BUT I KNOW BETTER...  :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by DETONATER+Mar 8 2011, 11:09 PM~20047380-->
> 
> 
> 
> You buy that much flake and I'll find you a cabinet... :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2011, 11:22 PM~20047489
> *hey fuck that shit!! i didnt get a cabinet from you    i got my own.  :uh:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2011, 11:58 PM~20047814
> *Yeah, well the bratt got's real boobies and you don't :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2011, 12:48 PM~20050979
> *Truff is told and I got the pix too
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@Mar 9 2011, 01:17 PM~20051179
> *I told u to erase them pics after i sent them to you
> i think my  cleavege was to hairy  :happysad:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :wave:


----------



## bigshod




----------



## elspock84

1976 schwinn deluxe frame media blasted ready for paint or fabrication. only flaw is da kickstand was broken off. 60 shipped. 





























1975 schwinn jr frame and chainguard both media blasted ready for paint or fabrication. 80 shipped or 130 flaked out in any color i have in stock which is every color sparkle efx makes 







































1980 schwinn jr stingray. 80 shipped or 130 flaked out in any color i have in stock 






































20" 1972 schwinn jr stingray frame and chainguard 90 shipped


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 11 2011, 11:22 AM~20067958
> *1976 schwinn deluxe frame media blasted ready for paint or fabrication. only flaw is da kickstand was broken off.  60 shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1975 schwinn jr frame and chainguard both media blasted ready for paint or fabrication. 80 shipped or 130 flaked out in any color i have in stock which is every color sparkle efx makes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1980 schwinn jr stingray.  80 shipped or 130 flaked out in any color i have in stock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20" 1972 schwinn jr stingray frame and chainguard 90 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0 :wow: :wow: SO WHAT YOU DOIN??? :wow: :wow:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 11 2011, 12:31 PM~20068021
> *:0  :0  :wow:  :wow: SO WHAT YOU DOIN??? :wow:  :wow:
> *


who knows it all depends if i sell them :uh: broke ass nukkas these days :uh:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 11 2011, 11:49 AM~20068520
> *who knows it all depends if i sell them  :uh:  broke ass nukkas these days  :uh:
> *


Tru dat


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 11 2011, 03:41 PM~20069169
> *Tru dat
> *


:wave: :boink: :twak: :boink: :h5: :boink:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 11 2011, 12:49 PM~20068520
> *who knows it all depends if i sell them  :uh:  broke ass nukkas these days  :uh:
> *


 :werd: THANKS TO THE COST OF LIVING, GAS PRICES, AND THE FACT THAT THERE HARDLY AINT JOBS, MORE AND MORE NIGKAS BROKE THESE DAYS... :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 11 2011, 06:04 PM~20070127
> *:werd: THANKS TO THE COST OF LIVING, GAS PRICES, AND THE FACT THAT THERE HARDLY AINT JOBS, MORE AND MORE NIGKAS BROKE THESE DAYS... :biggrin:
> *


I know but at shit I can say I'll do it for free and nukkas still complain :banghead:


----------



## DETONATER

Looks like 2012 is around the corner with all this constant BS going on...


----------



## elspock84

Man my grandpa ain't doin to good :tears: fuck!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 11 2011, 05:41 PM~20070838
> *Man my grandpa ain't doin to good :tears: fuck!!!!!!!!
> *


 :wow: par k


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 11 2011, 05:41 PM~20070838
> *Man my grandpa ain't doin to good :tears: fuck!!!!!!!!
> *


 :wow: Hope it's not serious... You know the homies will be praying for him..!


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 11 2011, 08:19 PM~20071063
> *:wow: Hope it's not serious... You know the homies will be praying for him..!
> *


Not looking good at all homie  . The worst part is he's in Mexico and we can't do shit about :banghead: 14yrs ago after my dad passed away he moved down down there since he couldn't handle seeing my mom and us sad. He's come up every yr since then twice a yr to be wit us for Xmas and during summer. He just left here 2 months ago and he wasn't looking that good but we thought it my have just been da trip and cold winter. He's been sick for da last month. Fucking drs don't know what's up. Now he's lost a ton of weight cause he won't eat and all he does is sleep. He just called to talk to him and he won't talk now either. It's bad I'm affraid it's coming to an end :tears: I hate march 14 yrs ago on da 15th I lost my dad now I think I'm loosing my OG :tears: . All I can do is pray for his recovery wether it be wit god or with us. As long as he gets better. Hey but what better place than wit god que no :biggrin:


----------



## BIGSPOOK

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 11 2011, 08:53 PM~20071251
> *Not looking good at all homie  . The worst part is he's in Mexico and we can't do shit about :banghead: 14yrs ago after my dad passed away he moved down down there since he couldn't handle seeing my mom and us sad. He's come up every yr since then twice a yr to be wit us for Xmas and during summer. He just left here 2 months ago and he wasn't looking that good but we thought it my have just been da trip and cold winter. He's been sick for da last month. Fucking drs don't know what's up. Now he's lost a ton of weight cause he won't eat and all he does is sleep.  He just called to talk to him and he won't talk now either. It's bad I'm affraid it's coming to an end :tears: I hate march 14 yrs ago on da 15th I lost my dad now I think I'm loosing my OG :tears:  . All I can do is pray for his recovery wether it be wit god or with us. As long as he gets better. Hey but what better place than wit god que no :biggrin:
> *


sorry to hear that homie.......God bless....... :angel:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Mar 11 2011, 08:55 PM~20071264
> *sorry to hear that homie.......God bless....... :angel:
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 11 2011, 06:53 PM~20071251
> *Not looking good at all homie  . The worst part is he's in Mexico and we can't do shit about :banghead: 14yrs ago after my dad passed away he moved down down there since he couldn't handle seeing my mom and us sad. He's come up every yr since then twice a yr to be wit us for Xmas and during summer. He just left here 2 months ago and he wasn't looking that good but we thought it my have just been da trip and cold winter. He's been sick for da last month. Fucking drs don't know what's up. Now he's lost a ton of weight cause he won't eat and all he does is sleep.  He just called to talk to him and he won't talk now either. It's bad I'm affraid it's coming to an end :tears: I hate march 14 yrs ago on da 15th I lost my dad now I think I'm loosing my OG :tears:  . All I can do is pray for his recovery wether it be wit god or with us. As long as he gets better. Hey but what better place than wit god que no :biggrin:
> *


Your thinking right, the good thing is that he was able to see the family grow and be in good hands, and I'm sure he saw the abilities in you and your brother to hold things together...We will keep him in our prayers, and as one man told me after I lost my dad on march 3 2000. My father lived a long fruitful life, it was not taken from him early on in life. thats the positive side. My wifes grand mother passed here in our house march 3 1997.. then her aunt fought cancer long enough until march 6 2006 just long enough for me to take over the house and the deal closed... March sucks for us also..


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 11 2011, 09:16 PM~20071424
> *Your thinking right, the good thing is that he was able to see the family grow and be in good hands, and I'm sure he saw the abilities in you and your brother to hold things together...We will keep him in our prayers, and as one man told me after I lost my dad on march 3 2000. My father lived a long fruitful life, it was not taken from him early on in life. thats the positive side. My wifes grand mother passed here in our house march 3 1997.. then her aunt fought cancer long enough until march 6 2006 just long enough for me to take over the house and the deal closed... March sucks for us also..
> *


Right now da important thing is that my momma don't get sick on me. My mom and him are really close to each other. He's got 9 kids and my mom is his fav. He lived wit us since before I was born. My moms is heartbroken right now  so I gotta make sure she don't get sick on us.


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 11 2011, 07:31 PM~20071560
> *Right now da important thing is that my momma don't get sick on me.  My mom and him are really close to each other. He's got 9 kids and my mom is his fav. He lived wit us since before I was born. My moms is heartbroken right now  so I gotta make sure she don't get sick on us.
> *


This is true! Depression is a killer..


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Mar 11 2011, 05:21 PM~20070229-->
> 
> 
> 
> I know but at shit I can say I'll do it for free and nukkas still complain :banghead:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I HEARD THAT THE CHEAPOS ARE NORMALLY THE ONES ACTING LIKE THEY PAY A NUKKA TOP DOLLAR...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2011, 05:43 PM~20070400
> *Looks like 2012 is around the corner with all this constant BS going on...
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TRUE THAT...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2011, 06:41 PM~20070838
> *Man my grandpa ain't doin to good :tears: fuck!!!!!!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MAN COMPA... SORRY TO HEAR THAT BRO...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@Mar 11 2011, 07:53 PM~20071251
> *Not looking good at all homie  . The worst part is he's in Mexico and we can't do shit about :banghead: 14yrs ago after my dad passed away he moved down down there since he couldn't handle seeing my mom and us sad. He's come up every yr since then twice a yr to be wit us for Xmas and during summer. He just left here 2 months ago and he wasn't looking that good but we thought it my have just been da trip and cold winter. He's been sick for da last month. Fucking drs don't know what's up. Now he's lost a ton of weight cause he won't eat and all he does is sleep.  He just called to talk to him and he won't talk now either. It's bad I'm affraid it's coming to an end :tears: I hate march 14 yrs ago on da 15th I lost my dad now I think I'm loosing my OG :tears:  . All I can do is pray for his recovery wether it be wit god or with us. As long as he gets better. Hey but what better place than wit god que no :biggrin:
> *


COMPA IT SOUNDS TO ME LIKE YOUR GRAMPA MAY BE SHOWING SIGNS OF ALZHIEMERS, MY NANA, HAD THAT AND HAD MANY OF THE SAME SYMPTOMS... I HOPE HE GETS BETTER BRO... HE WILL BE IN MY PRAYERS TONIGHT... BE STRONG COMPA, AND YOU AND YOUR BRO. REMEMBER YOUR MAMA NEEDS ALL THE SUPPORT SHE CAN GET EMOTIONALLY... MAN, I AM SO USE TO SEEING YOU BUSTING JOKES, I'M SORRY LIFE IS THROWING YOUR FAMILY A MESSED UP CURVE BALL... BUT BE STRONG... GOOD NIGHT BRO... I DON'T FEEL SO GOOD RIGHT NOW...


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 11 2011, 09:33 PM~20071579
> *This is true! Depression is a killer..
> *


Yeah it is. Had that shit back in 03. Lost like 35lbs in a month.


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 11 2011, 09:47 PM~20071653
> *I HEARD THAT THE CHEAPOS ARE NORMALLY THE ONES ACTING LIKE THEY PAY A NUKKA TOP DOLLAR...
> TRUE THAT...
> MAN COMPA... SORRY TO HEAR THAT BRO...
> COMPA IT SOUNDS TO ME LIKE  YOUR GRAMPA MAY BE SHOWING SIGNS OF ALZHIEMERS, MY NANA, HAD THAT AND HAD MANY OF THE SAME SYMPTOMS... I HOPE HE GETS BETTER BRO... HE WILL BE IN MY PRAYERS TONIGHT... BE STRONG COMPA, AND YOU AND YOUR BRO. REMEMBER YOUR MAMA NEEDS ALL THE SUPPORT SHE CAN GET EMOTIONALLY... MAN, I AM SO USE TO SEEING YOU BUSTING JOKES, I'M SORRY LIFE IS THROWING YOUR FAMILY A MESSED UP CURVE BALL... BUT BE STRONG... GOOD NIGHT BRO... I DON'T FEEL SO GOOD RIGHT NOW...
> *


Naw comadre wish it was that easy. They know he had some kind of infection but now they don't know what else is wrong wit him


----------



## 95rangeron14z

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod

Sorry pal....


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 12 2011, 10:57 AM~20074615
> *Sorry pal....
> *


thanks snookums :happysad:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 12 2011, 10:33 AM~20075063
> *thanks snookums  :happysad:
> *


:|


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 12 2011, 12:52 PM~20075151
> *:|
> *


i was being nice :uh: thanks PAL :happysad:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 12 2011, 11:03 AM~20075217
> *i was being nice  :uh:  thanks PAL  :happysad:
> *


On the real buddy hope all goes well for gramps..


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 12 2011, 01:51 PM~20075462
> *On the real buddy hope all goes well for gramps..
> *


thanks bro  i do to. been having a lot of flashbacks all day about him. all da great times we had :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 11 2011, 10:30 PM~20071979
> *Naw comadre wish it was that easy. They know he had some kind of infection but now they don't know what else is wrong wit him
> *


Have they tried looking for Cancer? Before my mom was Diagnosed she was always Tired which is weird cuz she was Retired and didn't work she'd wake up Eat Something and go back to Sleep then she would be throwing up all the time but then when we went to the Doctor she'd always say it was no big deal she just ate too much and I would say what bout her being tired all the time the Doc said its cuz she's old I was like yeah if she did anything all day but she only eats and Sleeps all day doesn't even have the energy to do house work. and then she would get a bad cough finally she went to a specialist and She found my mom had a Sodium Deficiency and they did more Test to find out She had Stage 4 Liver Cancer and a Small Tumor on her Breast I kinda knew in the back of my mind it was cancer cuz all the Symptoms were there and my mom just blew it off like no big deal and so did the doctors blowing it off cuz she's old. Make sure they check for cancer. My Mom is doing good now the Tumor in her Breast is non existent now and the tumor in her Liver is Dormant. Just Make sure they test for everything go on webmd.com and type in all his symptoms it might help and tell the Doctors everything about his symptoms too. Good Luck I hope they find out what's wrong and can Treat him accordingly, I will keep him in my Prayers.


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 12 2011, 01:13 PM~20075830
> *Have they tried looking for Cancer? Before my mom was Diagnosed she was always Tired which is weird cuz she was Retired and didn't work she'd wake up Eat Something and go back to Sleep then she would be throwing up all the time but then when we went to the Doctor she'd always say it was no big deal she just ate too much and I would say what bout her being tired all the time the Doc said its cuz she's old I was like yeah if she did anything all day but she only eats and Sleeps all day doesn't even have the energy to do house work. and then she would get a bad cough finally she went to a specialist and She found my mom had a Sodium Deficiency and they did more Test to find out She had Stage 4 Liver Cancer and a Small Tumor on her Breast I kinda knew in the back of my mind it was cancer cuz all the Symptoms were there and my mom just blew it off like no big deal and so did the doctors blowing it off cuz she's old. Make sure they check for cancer. My Mom is doing good now the Tumor in her Breast is non existent now and the tumor in her Liver is Dormant. Just Make sure they test for everything go on webmd.com and type in all his symptoms it might help and tell the Doctors everything about his symptoms too. Good Luck I hope they find out what's wrong and can Treat him accordingly, I will keep him in my Prayers.
> *


 :wow: ....I'm glad to hear your mom pulled thorugh most are not as fortunate..


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 12 2011, 03:13 PM~20075830
> *Have they tried looking for Cancer? Before my mom was Diagnosed she was always Tired which is weird cuz she was Retired and didn't work she'd wake up Eat Something and go back to Sleep then she would be throwing up all the time but then when we went to the Doctor she'd always say it was no big deal she just ate too much and I would say what bout her being tired all the time the Doc said its cuz she's old I was like yeah if she did anything all day but she only eats and Sleeps all day doesn't even have the energy to do house work. and then she would get a bad cough finally she went to a specialist and She found my mom had a Sodium Deficiency and they did more Test to find out She had Stage 4 Liver Cancer and a Small Tumor on her Breast I kinda knew in the back of my mind it was cancer cuz all the Symptoms were there and my mom just blew it off like no big deal and so did the doctors blowing it off cuz she's old. Make sure they check for cancer. My Mom is doing good now the Tumor in her Breast is non existent now and the tumor in her Liver is Dormant. Just Make sure they test for everything go on webmd.com and type in all his symptoms it might help and tell the Doctors everything about his symptoms too. Good Luck I hope they find out what's wrong and can Treat him accordingly, I will keep him in my Prayers.
> *


Thanks brit glad ur momma pulled through :h5: shit I can't imagine my mom being suck fuck that hno: I'm a huge mommas boy and that shit would kill me


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 12 2011, 05:40 PM~20076613
> *Thanks brit glad ur momma pulled through :h5: shit I can't imagine my mom being suck fuck that hno: I'm a huge mommas boy and that shit would kill me
> *


Well Make Sure you take care of her! I'm glad my Mom pulled thru too cuz I don't know What I would do without her and I think my Dad would Lose it too, he has been her rock the whole time! So I think if I Lost my Mom in a way I woulda Lost my Dad Too, cuz he wouldn't know what to do without my mom :happysad:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 12 2011, 05:53 PM~20076679
> *Well Make Sure you take care of her! I'm glad my Mom pulled thru too cuz I don't know What I would do without her and I think my Dad would Lose it too, he has been her rock the whole time! So I think if I Lost my Mom in a way I woulda Lost my Dad Too, cuz he wouldn't know what to do without my mom  :happysad:
> *


well lets pray that you keep yours and i keep mine :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 12 2011, 06:48 PM~20076922
> *well lets pray that you keep yours and i keep mine  :biggrin:
> *


Ok Sounds Good to me!


----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Mar 12 2011, 05:48 PM~20076922-->
> 
> 
> 
> well lets pray that you keep yours and i keep mine  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT'S ALL WE CAN REALLY DO IN TIMES LIKE THIS IS PRAY, AND ASK IT TO BE GODS WILL TO SAVE AND HEAL OUR LOVED ONES, AND ASK FOR HIS MERCY AND GENROUSITY, TO BLESS US BY ANSWERING OUR PRAYERS, AND IF IT IS NOT HIS WILL AND HIS CHILD IS CALLED BACK HOME, FOR GOD TO BLESS US WITH THE SERENITY, COURAGE, AND WISDOM... YOUR LUCKY COMPA YOU CAN REMEMBER GOOD TIMES WITH YOUR GRAMPA... MY PRAYERS ARE WITH YOU AND HIM... SO THAT THE GOOD LORD BLESSES YOU WITH MORE MEMORIES WITH YOU TATA... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cutebratt04_@Mar 12 2011, 05:57 PM~20076969
> *Ok Sounds Good to me!
> *



BEAUTIFUL STORY BRAT... IT SOUNDS LIKE YOUR MAMA, AND PAPA ARE SOUL MATES, NOT MANY OF US FIND OURS HERE ON EARTH... I AM VERY STUCK IN MY BELIEFS, BUT I UNDERSTAND WHAT YOU MEAN ABOUT IF YOUR MAMA PASSED THAT YOUR DADDY WOULD FALLOW... I AM SURE THEY HAVE LIVED OVER HALF THERE LIVES OR LONGER TOGETHER... SOMETHING LIKE 30+ YEARS??? YOU MY DEAR ARE BLESSED!!!


----------



## elspock84

so i didnt feel like moping around all day and getting depressed so i took my ass outside and decided i needed a new bike to ride around da block so i grabbed a beach cruiser i had laying around since last august :biggrin: 


laid some primer down 







































laid down 3 coats of base gunmetal gray


----------



## DETONATER

Awww see! you need to send that bish down here..... So I can get my bikesersize on... :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

so i decided to go wit some gunmetal flake also but i added a lil extra touch also


----------



## DETONATER

I can taste dat kokaine.. :wow:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 12 2011, 08:33 PM~20078225
> *so i decided to go wit some gunmetal flake also but i added a lil extra touch also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 12 2011, 10:34 PM~20078233
> *I can taste dat kokaine.. :wow:
> *


 :no: :no: :no: nope :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 12 2011, 10:36 PM~20078249
> *
> *


hold on snookums im dont done yet


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 12 2011, 08:38 PM~20078264
> *:no:  :no:  :no: nope  :biggrin:
> *


Ok I'll let you keep that secret... but send it now!


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 12 2011, 08:39 PM~20078270
> *hold on snookums im dont done yet
> *


 :uh: engrish bish


----------



## elspock84

now it needed some kandy. so i chose caribean cause i love this fucking color and i think some one had asked to see what da color looked like over silver or grey. but the kandy also i added a lil extra to it.


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 12 2011, 10:41 PM~20078284
> *:uh: engrish bish
> *


im typing in da dark rooom bissh!!!  :uh:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 12 2011, 08:43 PM~20078300
> *im typing in da dark rooom bissh!!!    :uh:
> *


helen keller lives :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84

some videos i took. all together i did 4 coats of candy :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 12 2011, 08:48 PM~20078342
> *some videos i took. all together i did 4 coats of candy  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good buddy...wut kind of kandy did u use


----------



## DETONATER

SO IT SHIPS WHEN? :wow:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 12 2011, 08:52 PM~20078368
> *SO IT SHIPS WHEN?  :wow:
> *


x2 :uh:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 12 2011, 10:52 PM~20078368
> *SO IT SHIPS WHEN?  :wow:
> *


tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 12 2011, 08:54 PM~20078391
> *tomorrow  :biggrin:
> *


it betta punk.....ur having a hard time shipping my resperators :angry: :angry:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 12 2011, 10:50 PM~20078351
> *looks good buddy...wut kind of kandy did u use
> *


thanks snookums caribean blue :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 12 2011, 10:55 PM~20078398
> *it betta punk.....ur having a hard time shipping my resperators :angry:  :angry:
> *


hold da fuck up nukka im collecting all da ice pearl for you first den ill ship them both :wow:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 12 2011, 08:54 PM~20078391
> *tomorrow  :biggrin:
> *


Fo reals! you sending me da 26..... Yeah! :backflip:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 12 2011, 08:56 PM~20078410
> *hold da fuck up nukka im collecting all da ice pearl for you first den ill ship them both  :wow:
> *


 :wow: i no beeleaf :uh:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 12 2011, 10:57 PM~20078417
> *Fo reals!  you sending me da 26..... Yeah! :backflip:
> *


yup da WHOLE 26 :wow:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 12 2011, 10:59 PM~20078426
> *:wow: i no beeleaf :uh:
> *


 ive been workin overtime tryin to fill dat 4oz jar :fool2: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 12 2011, 08:57 PM~20078417
> *Fo reals!  you sending me da 26..... Yeah! :backflip:
> *


video or it didnt happen :uh:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 12 2011, 09:00 PM~20078433
> *yup da WHOLE 26  :wow:
> *


What.... you got the forks too?


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 12 2011, 11:02 PM~20078448
> *What.... you got the forks too?
> *


pendejo i was being very **** :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 12 2011, 09:06 PM~20078472
> *pendejo i was being very ****  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


pinchi quey!


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Mar 12 2011, 09:06 PM~20078472-->
> 
> 
> 
> pendejo i was being very ****  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DETONATER_@Mar 12 2011, 09:07 PM~20078485
> *pinchi quey!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 12 2011, 11:08 PM~20078493
> *:uh:
> *


someone feel left out :uh:


----------



## elspock84

Oh fuck :tears:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 12 2011, 09:10 PM~20078509
> *someone feel left out  :uh:
> *


  no


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 12 2011, 09:06 PM~20078472
> *pendejo i was being very ****  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *







Looky here magicly delicious send me da 26 wit da forks!


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 12 2011, 09:36 PM~20078689
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looky here magicly delicious send me da 26 wit da forks!
> *


i got forks.....u bring food :cheesy:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs+Mar 12 2011, 09:46 PM~20077887-->
> 
> 
> 
> THAT'S ALL WE CAN REALLY DO IN TIMES LIKE THIS IS PRAY, AND ASK IT TO BE GODS WILL TO SAVE AND HEAL OUR LOVED ONES, AND ASK FOR HIS MERCY AND GENROUSITY, TO BLESS US BY ANSWERING OUR PRAYERS, AND IF IT IS NOT HIS WILL AND HIS CHILD IS CALLED BACK HOME, FOR GOD TO BLESS US WITH THE SERENITY, COURAGE, AND WISDOM... YOUR LUCKY COMPA YOU CAN REMEMBER GOOD TIMES WITH YOUR GRAMPA... MY PRAYERS ARE WITH YOU AND HIM... SO THAT THE GOOD LORD BLESSES YOU WITH MORE MEMORIES WITH YOU TATA...  :biggrin:
> BEAUTIFUL STORY BRAT... IT SOUNDS LIKE YOUR MAMA, AND PAPA ARE SOUL MATES, NOT MANY OF US FIND OURS HERE ON EARTH... I AM VERY STUCK IN MY BELIEFS, BUT I UNDERSTAND WHAT YOU MEAN ABOUT IF YOUR MAMA PASSED THAT YOUR DADDY WOULD FALLOW... I AM SURE THEY HAVE LIVED OVER HALF THERE LIVES OR LONGER TOGETHER... SOMETHING LIKE 30+ YEARS??? YOU MY DEAR ARE BLESSED!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow your Good Liz they just Celebrated their 29th Anniversary the Day After Valentine's Day!  :cheesy: :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@Mar 12 2011, 10:41 PM~20078290
> *now it needed some kandy. so i chose caribean cause i love this fucking color and i think some one had asked to see what da color looked like over silver or grey.  but the kandy also i added a lil extra to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice Love It! :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 12 2011, 09:48 PM~20078777
> *Nice Love It! :biggrin:
> *


shfca :wow:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 12 2011, 11:49 PM~20078782
> *shfca :wow:
> *


What does that mean Shod? :happysad:


----------



## elspock84

Just got a call from mexico its not looking good. he was rushed to da hospital :tears:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 12 2011, 09:54 PM~20078824
> *What does that mean Shod? :happysad:
> *


so he finds cats atteactive :happysad:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 12 2011, 11:54 PM~20078827
> *Just got a call from mexico its not looking good. he was rushed to da hospital :tears:
> *


Aww I Hope he will be ok!


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 12 2011, 11:56 PM~20078840
> *Aww I Hope he will be ok!
> *


 don't think so. I have dat feeling I had wit my dad


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 12 2011, 09:56 PM~20078840
> *Aww I Hope he will be ok!
> *


me to!


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 12 2011, 11:59 PM~20078858
> * don't think so. I have dat feeling I had wit my dad
> *



:tears: Well at least you got to see him when he visited you and you know he will be in a Better Place I'll Keep Him in my prayers :angel:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 13 2011, 12:12 AM~20078949
> *
> :tears: Well at least you got to see him when he visited you and you know he will be in a Better Place I'll Keep Him in my prayers :angel:
> *


:angel: :angel:


----------



## bigshod

morning


----------



## elspock84

:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 13 2011, 08:16 AM~20080272
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


Sorry pal my condolences to u and fam


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 13 2011, 11:07 AM~20080508
> *Sorry pal my condolences to u and fam
> *


Thanks bro. Its a waiting game now  he had a major stroke and his heart is to weak now. Drs say there's nuttin else they can do. Da fam is keeping his wishes to disconnect him :tears: . Fuck 14yrs ago this weekend I lost my daddy now its my grandpa :tears: FUCK!!!!!! Last week his sister passed away now he's gonna go. :tears: sorry yaw just need to let this out.


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 13 2011, 09:29 AM~20080631
> *Thanks bro. Its a waiting game now  he had a major stroke and his heart is to weak now.  Drs say there's nuttin else they can do. Da fam is keeping his wishes to disconnect him :tears: . Fuck 14yrs ago this weekend I lost my daddy now its my grandpa :tears: FUCK!!!!!!  Last week his sister passed away now he's gonna go. :tears:  sorry yaw just need to let this out.
> *


let it out ..keepin it in hurts u more


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 13 2011, 09:07 AM~20080508
> *Sorry pal my condolences to u and fam
> *


x1000000000

much love and respect ! :angel:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Mar 13 2011, 12:27 PM~20081007-->
> 
> 
> 
> let it out ..keepin it in hurts u more
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've been cryin all mornin so I have bro thanks. My eyes look like I called Tyson a bitch my shit all swollen
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DETONATER_@Mar 13 2011, 12:31 PM~20081039
> *x1000000000
> 
> much love and respect !  :angel:
> *


thanks fam. This some hard shit but we gonna be alright one more angle to watch over me and my family. Just wished he would've met my baby :tears: he was happy as fuck when we let him know I was gonna be a daddy :tears:


----------



## elspock84

Thanks to everyone for da support


----------



## elspock84

He said at least we know u aint gay :roflmao: man I'm gonna miss all da times we would fight about da cubs and white sox  he was a whitesox fan  now I won't have anyone to watch baseball games wit. We where da only baseball fans in da family :tears: he was a minor league player back in his younger days. Last yr he brought me a picture of him back in 50's posing in his baseball gear. Ill post pics later.


----------



## bigshod

:uh: i like da cubbies :wow:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 13 2011, 01:50 PM~20081433
> *:uh: i like da cubbies :wow:
> *


Cubs fan for life! Win or loose :happysad:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 13 2011, 11:55 AM~20081458
> *Cubs fan for life! Win or loose :happysad:
> *


 :h5: :fool2:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 13 2011, 12:04 PM~20081201
> *He said at least we know u aint gay :roflmao: man I'm gonna miss all da times we would fight about da cubs and white sox  he was a whitesox fan  now I won't have anyone to watch baseball games wit. We where da only baseball fans in da family :tears: he was a minor league player back in his younger days. Last yr he brought me a picture of him back in 50's posing in his baseball gear. Ill post pics later.
> *


HEY COMPA, SOMETIMES GOD TAKES WITH ONE HAND AND GIVES WITH THE OTHER... LET'S SEE IT THE LIL ONE IN THE OVEN WON'T BE A LIL BOY... THAT YOU WILL BE ABLE TO WHATCH GAMES WITH AND SHARE NEW MEMORIES WITH... CHIN UP MIJO, LIFE ISN'T FOR EVER... WE ARE HERE BUT A SHORT TIME... MEMORIES ARE BETTER WHEN YOU KEEP THEM ON A HAPPY NOTE... FEEL BLESSED TO HAVE HAD A GREAT GRAMPA, AND PAPA, THAT HAVE TOUCHED YOUR LIFE IN SUCH A POSITIVE WAY... YOU GONNA BE A DADDY BABYBOY, SO CHIN UP, CON CARINO Y RESPETO...


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 13 2011, 04:47 PM~20082278
> *HEY COMPA, SOMETIMES GOD TAKES WITH ONE HAND AND GIVES WITH THE OTHER... LET'S SEE IT THE LIL ONE IN THE OVEN WON'T BE A LIL BOY... THAT YOU WILL BE ABLE TO WHATCH GAMES WITH AND SHARE NEW MEMORIES WITH... CHIN UP MIJO, LIFE ISN'T FOR EVER... WE ARE HERE BUT A SHORT TIME... MEMORIES ARE BETTER WHEN YOU KEEP THEM ON A HAPPY NOTE... FEEL BLESSED TO HAVE HAD A GREAT GRAMPA,  AND PAPA, THAT HAVE TOUCHED YOUR LIFE IN SUCH A POSITIVE WAY... YOU GONNA BE A DADDY BABYBOY, SO CHIN UP, CON CARINO Y RESPETO...
> *


Gracias comadre for all da kind words


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 13 2011, 04:37 PM~20082513
> *Gracias comadre for all da kind words
> *


I AM SURE YOU WOULD CHEER ME UP IF THE SHOE WAS ON THE OTHER FOOT, THAT'S WHAT FRIENDS ARE FOR... :biggrin: HAVE EACHOTHERS BACK... OH AND NO BOINKING ALLOWED THE DAY YOU GOT MY BACK... YOU HEARD??? LMAO... WITH YOU I HAVE TO MAKE SURE I ALWAYS HAVE YOUR BACK... CUZ YOU A FREAK...HAHAHA SERIOUSLY JUST TRYING TO BE FUNNY FOR YA... I KNOW YOU WOULD NEVER EVER DARE TO BOINK YOUR COMADRE... QUE DIOSITO TE ALIVIE TU CORAZONSITO... ESTAS EN MIS RESOS...


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 13 2011, 06:13 PM~20082692
> *I AM SURE YOU WOULD CHEER ME UP IF THE SHOE WAS ON THE OTHER FOOT, THAT'S WHAT FRIENDS ARE FOR...  :biggrin: HAVE EACHOTHERS BACK... OH AND NO BOINKING ALLOWED THE DAY YOU GOT MY BACK... YOU HEARD??? LMAO... WITH YOU I HAVE TO MAKE SURE I ALWAYS HAVE YOUR BACK... CUZ YOU A FREAK...HAHAHA SERIOUSLY JUST TRYING TO BE FUNNY FOR YA... I KNOW YOU WOULD NEVER EVER DARE TO BOINK YOUR COMADRE... QUE DIOSITO TE ALIVIE TU CORAZONSITO... ESTAS EN MIS RESOS...
> *


Thanks comadre u know I would be acting stupid to make u laugh. Just got back from a club meeting and I was acting stupid just to snap out of it for a bit. Even da guys where like I thought u where sad. I am but it's time to snap out and get ready for da call to be strong for my momma. She still in shock and hasn't really cried. So I gotta be strong for her.


----------



## bigshod

:wow: :wow:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 13 2011, 05:13 PM~20082692
> *I AM SURE YOU WOULD CHEER ME UP IF THE SHOE WAS ON THE OTHER FOOT, THAT'S WHAT FRIENDS ARE FOR...  :biggrin: HAVE EACHOTHERS BACK... OH AND NO BOINKING ALLOWED THE DAY YOU GOT MY BACK... YOU HEARD??? LMAO... WITH YOU I HAVE TO MAKE SURE I ALWAYS HAVE YOUR BACK... CUZ YOU A FREAK...HAHAHA SERIOUSLY JUST TRYING TO BE FUNNY FOR YA... I KNOW YOU WOULD NEVER EVER DARE TO BOINK YOUR COMADRE... QUE DIOSITO TE ALIVIE TU CORAZONSITO... ESTAS EN MIS RESOS...
> *


I AM ALLOT LIKE YOU, I RATHER FOOLS REMEMBER ME AS THE BITCH THAT I AM, OR AS THE FOOL I LIKE TO ACT LIKE... LIFE IS BITTER ENOUGH, I DON'T WANT TO BE THE PERSON THAT ALLOWS LIFE TO TAKE MY JOY... BESIDES, I RATHER FOOLS LAUGH, AND FUCK AROUND AND HAVE A GOOD TIME THAN TO SEE FOLKS MISERABLE... THAT'S WHY I TRY TO BE SILLY... KEY WORK "TRY" LOL... I AM GLAD YOU ARE BEING STRONG, YOUR MAMA WILL BE NEEDING YOU BRO. TRUST ME I KNOW... WE GO ALL OUR LIVES BEING STRONG, NOT ALLOWING OTHERS TO SEE US REALLY CRY, OR SEE US ON OUR ASS, CUZ LIFE THREW US A SIDEWAYS CURVE, BUT REST ASSURE, IF YOUR MOM IS STRONG, LOOSING HER PAPA WILL TAKE HER BACK TO BEING A BABY, CUZ IT DON'T MATTER HOW OLD A PERSON IS, LOOSING A GOOD PARENT, LEAVES US FEELING ORPHANED... SO BE STRONG, I HOPE THIS BABY YOU ARE HAVING WILL HELP YOU AND YOUR MAMA THRU THE SAD TIME AHEAD OF YOU... YOU KNOW YOU GOT A FRIEND HERE BRO... SO STAY UP, AND REMEMBER WE WILL ALL BE TOGETHER SOONER OR LATER... :biggrin: FOR NOT ONE OF US CAN RUN OR HIDE FROM DEATH...


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 13 2011, 10:53 PM~20085113
> *I AM ALLOT LIKE YOU, I RATHER FOOLS REMEMBER ME AS THE BITCH THAT I AM, OR AS THE FOOL I LIKE TO ACT LIKE... LIFE IS BITTER ENOUGH, I DON'T WANT TO BE THE PERSON THAT ALLOWS LIFE TO TAKE MY JOY... BESIDES, I RATHER FOOLS LAUGH, AND FUCK AROUND AND HAVE A GOOD TIME THAN TO SEE FOLKS MISERABLE... THAT'S WHY I TRY TO BE SILLY... KEY WORK "TRY" LOL... I AM GLAD YOU ARE BEING STRONG, YOUR MAMA WILL BE NEEDING YOU BRO.  TRUST ME I KNOW... WE GO ALL OUR LIVES BEING STRONG, NOT ALLOWING OTHERS TO SEE US REALLY CRY, OR SEE US ON OUR ASS, CUZ LIFE THREW US A SIDEWAYS CURVE, BUT REST ASSURE, IF YOUR MOM IS STRONG, LOOSING HER PAPA WILL TAKE HER BACK TO BEING A BABY, CUZ IT DON'T MATTER HOW OLD A PERSON IS, LOOSING A GOOD PARENT, LEAVES US FEELING ORPHANED... SO BE STRONG, I HOPE THIS BABY YOU ARE HAVING WILL HELP YOU AND YOUR MAMA THRU THE SAD TIME AHEAD OF YOU... YOU KNOW YOU GOT  A FRIEND HERE BRO... SO STAY UP, AND REMEMBER WE WILL ALL BE TOGETHER SOONER OR LATER... :biggrin: FOR NOT ONE OF US CAN RUN OR HIDE FROM DEATH...
> *


gracias comadre. :biggrin: my momma will be fine. we have 2 new babys coming into da family. my older sister is havin a baby boy by the end of this month so it will keep her from gettin to sad. :happysad: thanks again for all da great words from you and all my fam in here


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

hey compa, just dropping in to say hello... hope you are doing ok... ttyl ok... :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 14 2011, 10:49 AM~20087334
> *hey compa, just dropping in to say hello... hope you are doing ok... ttyl ok... :biggrin:
> *


Shit when it rains it pours :banghead: my lower back went out ont me. I had to crawl outta of bed this morning. Went to da chrio cause I can't stand or sit my shit hurts so bad. He said something about my pelvis was outta whack and he says it's most likely due to da snow storm and me having to shovel all day snow. He said I should be better by da end of da week since it was dat bad. Now I know y it's been hurting for da last 2weeks. I thought it was cause shod pile driving me da during valentines weekend :boink:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 14 2011, 02:24 PM~20089210
> *Shit when it rains it pours :banghead: my lower back went out ont me. I had to crawl outta of bed this morning.  Went to da chrio cause I can't stand or sit my shit hurts so bad. He said something about my pelvis was outta whack and he says it's most likely due to da snow storm and me having to shovel all day snow.  He said I should be better by da end of da week since it was dat bad.  Now I know y it's been hurting for da last 2weeks. I thought it was cause shod pile driving me da during valentines weekend :boink:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: YOU A FOO... LMFAO... PINCHE COMPA, NO TE AGUANTAS... GLAD YOU FINDING YOUR HUMOR BOY... NEXT TIME LESS BOINKING...  OH AND GET BETTER SOON... TRY HEAT COMPRESIONS ON YOUR BACK, AND GET YOUR GIRL TO GIVE YOU A GOOD RUB DOWN... :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 14 2011, 01:24 PM~20089210
> *Shit when it rains it pours :banghead: my lower back went out ont me. I had to crawl outta of bed this morning.  Went to da chrio cause I can't stand or sit my shit hurts so bad. He said something about my pelvis was outta whack and he says it's most likely due to da snow storm and me having to shovel all day snow.  He said I should be better by da end of da week since it was dat bad.  Now I know y it's been hurting for da last 2weeks. I thought it was cause shod pile driving me da during valentines weekend :boink:
> *


 :uh: u stoopid :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 14 2011, 06:50 PM~20090767
> *:uh: u stoopid :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:h5: I win :h5:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 14 2011, 05:53 PM~20091397
> *:h5: I win :h5:
> *


 :banghead: no


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

U LOVERS AT IT AGAIN??? SO WHO'S WINNING ON THE POINTS??? :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 14 2011, 06:08 PM~20091576
> *U LOVERS AT IT AGAIN??? SO WHO'S WINNING ON THE POINTS??? :biggrin:
> *


me of coarse..*brokeback moutain cant win shit with me






























































































* :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 14 2011, 09:11 PM~20092258
> *me of coarse..YOU MOTHAFUCKA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! </span>:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:*


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 14 2011, 07:22 PM~20092378
> *YOU MOTHAFUCKA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i win :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 14 2011, 09:26 PM~20092442
> *i win :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :squint: :squint: :squint: NOW WE EVEN


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 14 2011, 07:27 PM~20092461
> *:squint:  :squint:  :squint: NOW WE EVEN
> *


 :nono: ur not even close betty :uh:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 14 2011, 09:29 PM~20092479
> *:nono: ur not even close betty :uh:
> *


 we where even till u said that ear comment. so fuck you :angry:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 14 2011, 07:31 PM~20092502
> *we where even till u said that ear comment. so fuck you  :angry:
> *


i like ur ears....i can flick them while floating on ur back down a river to motor around :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 14 2011, 09:32 PM~20092515
> *i like ur ears....i can flick them while floating on ur back down a river to motor around :cheesy:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: not funny you should have 1 taken away since you failed :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 14 2011, 07:34 PM~20092538
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh: not funny you should have 1 taken away since you failed  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 14 2011, 07:32 PM~20092515
> *i like ur ears....i can flick them while floating on ur back down a river to motor around :cheesy:
> *


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 14 2011, 11:17 PM~20093333
> *:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:
> *


:uh:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 14 2011, 09:21 PM~20093382
> *:uh:
> *


Sup yo! you need some lovin? :boink: where is your boo :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 14 2011, 11:26 PM~20093449
> *Sup yo! you need some lovin? :boink: where is your boo :biggrin:
> *


No I'm outta commission right now  he sucks da cock to hard and he would fuck my back up even more


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 14 2011, 09:33 PM~20093549
> *No I'm outta commission right now  he sucks da cock to hard and he would fuck my back up even more
> *


sorry to hear that... put that hoe to work and make some cheese then... :0


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 14 2011, 11:46 PM~20093676
> *sorry to hear that... put that hoe to work and make some cheese then... :0
> *


Hey I can have him give u a free sample


----------



## King Cutty

QVO GUEI..


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by King Cutty_@Mar 15 2011, 01:23 AM~20094374
> *QVO GUEI..
> *


Qvo guey :h5:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

i am glad to see you all up in here having a good laugh, i think i will go into your topics on the weekend to start counting points, i want to see who's on top of who??? hahahahaha i made a lil funny... lmfao... shod is good, but i think compa, is crazy with it... :biggrin: will see this weekend...


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 15 2011, 10:46 AM~20096311
> *i am glad to see you all up in here having a good laugh, i think i will go into your topics on the weekend to start counting points, i want to see who's on top of who??? hahahahaha i made a lil funny... lmfao... shod is good, but i think compa, is crazy with it... :biggrin: will see this weekend...
> *


he aint got shit on me comadre


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 15 2011, 11:09 AM~20097147
> *he aint got shit on me comadre
> *


Do u want shit on u , u nasty summamaaammmmabish ... I will eat corn before I go see u :uh:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 15 2011, 01:16 PM~20097199
> *Do u want shit on u , u nasty summamaaammmmabish ... I will eat corn before I go see u :uh:
> *


dont forget da butter, mayo and cheese :wow: :h5: :h5:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 15 2011, 11:29 AM~20097292
> *dont forget da butter, mayo and cheese  :wow:  :h5:  :h5:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Heart attack waiting to happen...


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 15 2011, 11:29 AM~20097292
> *dont forget da butter, mayo and cheese  :wow:  :h5:  :h5:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dammmmmm u!!!  +1 ass wipe


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 15 2011, 02:35 PM~20097739
> *Dammmmmm u!!!    +1 ass wipe
> *


wahaha i win :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 15 2011, 01:56 PM~20098380
> *wahaha i win  :biggrin:
> *


Never a win :uh:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 15 2011, 04:08 PM~20098491
> *Never a win  :uh:
> *


sore looser :uh:


----------



## King Cutty

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 15 2011, 12:29 PM~20097292
> *dont forget da butter, mayo and cheese  :wow:  :h5:  :h5:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NAH PURO BUTTER AND CHEESE..


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 15 2011, 02:13 PM~20098537
> *sore looser  :uh:
> *


sore ass :wow:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 15 2011, 12:29 PM~20097292
> *dont forget da butter, mayo and cheese  :wow:  :h5:  :h5:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HEY THAT LOOKS LIKE A FROZEN CORN... TO JELLOW...LMAO....


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 15 2011, 05:42 PM~20100163
> *HEY THAT LOOKS LIKE A FROZEN CORN... TO JELLOW...LMAO....
> *


looks like spocks tampon :uh:


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 12 2011, 09:41 PM~20078290
> *now it needed some kandy. so i chose caribean cause i love this fucking color and i think some one had asked to see what da color looked like over silver or grey.  but the kandy also i added a lil extra to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice color, HOK?


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Mar 15 2011, 07:46 PM~20100210
> *Nice color, HOK?
> *


:nono: planet colour by Martin senour or sherwin Williams


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 15 2011, 07:35 PM~20100093
> *sore ass :wow:
> *


It's ur fault :twak:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 15 2011, 06:18 PM~20100470
> *It's ur fault :twak:
> *


no its urs ...u kept droping ur ear plugs :uh:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 15 2011, 08:34 PM~20100639
> *no its urs ...u kept droping ur ear plugs :uh:
> *


no it was dat superman move u was tryin to do  knowin damn well u too big for dat shit


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 14 2011, 03:24 PM~20089210
> *Shit when it rains it pours :banghead: my lower back went out ont me. I had to crawl outta of bed this morning.  Went to da chrio cause I can't stand or sit my shit hurts so bad. He said something about my pelvis was outta whack and he says it's most likely due to da snow storm and me having to shovel all day snow.  He said I should be better by da end of da week since it was dat bad.  Now I know y it's been hurting for da last 2weeks. I thought it was cause shod pile driving me da during valentines weekend :boink:
> *


I Hope you are feeling Better! :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 15 2011, 06:39 PM~20100706
> *no it was dat superman move u was tryin to do   knowin damn well u too big for dat shit
> *


i see no problem with it :uh:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 15 2011, 08:53 PM~20100805
> *i see no problem with it :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 15 2011, 06:54 PM~20100833
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: +1


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 15 2011, 08:55 PM~20100836
> *:biggrin: +1
> *


no no cause i didnt laugh just cause she laughed it dont count pendejo :twak:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 15 2011, 07:13 PM~20101084
> *no no cause i didnt laugh just cause she laughed it dont count pendejo  :twak:
> *


jus because she laughed i get millions of points!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Mar 15 2011, 09:13 PM~20101084-->
> 
> 
> 
> no no cause i didnt laugh just cause she laughed it dont count pendejo  :twak:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigshod_@Mar 15 2011, 09:15 PM~20101098
> *jus because she laughed i get millions of points!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Exactly!   :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 15 2011, 07:17 PM~20100459
> *:nono: planet colour by Martin senour or sherwin Williams
> *


 Bad ass color


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 15 2011, 09:15 PM~20101098
> *jus because she laughed i get millions of points!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: pendejo it dont count


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 15 2011, 09:19 PM~20101149
> *Exactly!    :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: dont u have dishes to go wash :angry: or something to wash or samiches to make


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 15 2011, 07:21 PM~20101173
> *:uh:  pendejo it dont count
> *


ask her if it counts


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 15 2011, 08:50 PM~20100774
> *I Hope you are feeling Better! :biggrin:
> *


sorry for got to comment on this. yes im doin better im able to at least walk and stand for more than 20 sec. i didnt have to crawl outta bed :happysad:


----------



## DETONATER

> sorry for got to comment on this. yes im doin better im able to at least walk and stand for more than 20 sec. i didnt have to crawl outta bed :happysad:


So I heard spock, you really aren't hurt you went in for a sex change.... Went in a Man and came out a women.... Shod sent me the pic of before and after...:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:









[/quote]


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 15 2011, 09:22 PM~20101193
> *ask her if it counts
> *


shes a samich maker she has no vote ever


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 15 2011, 09:26 PM~20101236
> *So I heard spock, you really aren't hurt you went in for a sex change.... Went in a Man and came out a women.... Shod sent me the pic of before and after...:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


oh so u wanna talk shit too  















































































+1 for you fucker :burn: :burn:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Mar 15 2011, 09:22 PM~20101183-->
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:  dont u have dishes to go wash  :angry:  or something to wash or samiches to make
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :angry:  Oh go CRAWL Under a Table!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@Mar 15 2011, 09:24 PM~20101207
> *sorry for got to comment on this. yes im doin better im able to at least walk and stand for more than 20 sec. i didnt have to crawl outta bed  :happysad:
> *


U Better Say Something I was Bout to Tell you I'm Not Talking to you since you didn't even Acknowledge Me lol but we Cool For Now!


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 15 2011, 09:28 PM~20101276
> *:angry:   Oh go CRAWL Under a Table!
> *


ok just make sure y slice my samich


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 15 2011, 07:28 PM~20101276
> *:angry:   Oh go CRAWL Under a Table!
> U Better Say Something I was Bout to Tell you I'm Not Talking to you since you didn't even Acknowledge Me lol but we Cool For Now!
> *


lol.....cuz he's a bitch :0


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 15 2011, 09:30 PM~20101289
> *lol.....cuz he's a bitch :0
> *


yeah!! :h5: 













































no wait what!!


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 15 2011, 09:26 PM~20101236
> *So I heard spock, you really aren't hurt you went in for a sex change.... Went in a Man and came out a women.... Shod sent me the pic of before and after...:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you and shod are next from what i hear. seen yaw when i was walking out :wow:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 15 2011, 07:43 PM~20101408
> *you and shod are next from what i hear. seen yaw when i was walking out  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Stop lying... and stop trying to be a super hero


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 15 2011, 09:30 PM~20101284
> *ok just make sure y slice my samich
> *


I'm Guna Slice Something Else Hope You Didn't Want Any More Babies! Lmao JK :happysad:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 15 2011, 09:53 PM~20101506
> *I'm Guna Slice Something Else Hope You Didn't Want Any More Babies! Lmao JK :happysad:
> *


i call bullshit :uh:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 15 2011, 09:52 PM~20101493
> *Stop lying... and stop trying to be a super hero
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Mar 15 2011, 09:43 PM~20101408-->
> 
> 
> 
> you and shod are next from what i hear. seen yaw when i was walking out  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1 for Spock!:roflmao: :roflmao:
> :roflmao:
> <!--QuoteBegin-DETONATER_@Mar 15 2011, 09:52 PM~20101493
> *Stop lying... and stop trying to be a super hero
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Detonater's Point! 2 Points! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 15 2011, 09:58 PM~20101571
> *1 for Spock!:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> :roflmao:
> 
> Detonater's Point! 2 Points!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: it was even


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 15 2011, 10:00 PM~20101591
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  it was even
> *


You Wish! :happysad:


----------



## hi_ryder

topic needs more boobies


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Mar 16 2011, 03:43 AM~20104061
> *topic needs more boobies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: Yes it do


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Mar 16 2011, 05:43 AM~20104061
> *topic needs more boobies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: them look like shods when i smack them around too :wow:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 16 2011, 08:02 AM~20105222
> *:fool2:  :fool2:  :fool2: them look like shods when i smack them around too  :wow:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## elspock84

woke up feeling better today. so i decided to paint a bike i sold this morning. customer wanted purple but a custom mix :wow: . got 5 flakes mixxed up and got a badass color for him :wow: 


1976 schwinn deluxe


----------



## elspock84

black base of course :thumbsup:






















:wow: :wow: :wow: lil flake


----------



## elspock84

da pics do that flake no justice at ALLL!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 16 2011, 03:11 PM~20106873
> *da pics do that flake no justice at ALLL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


FOCKERS VIOLATED MY EYES!!! BUT AT LEAST SPARKLE EFX... MAKING UP FOR IT... :wow:


----------



## DETONATER

Once again spock. looking good sucka :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs+Mar 16 2011, 04:34 PM~20107034-->
> 
> 
> 
> FOCKERS VIOLATED MY EYES!!!  BUT AT LEAST SPARKLE EFX... MAKING UP FOR IT... :wow:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DETONATER_@Mar 16 2011, 04:48 PM~20107126
> *Once again spock. looking good sucka  :biggrin:
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

one of da vids


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 16 2011, 04:02 PM~20107237
> *one of da vids
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

Oh and da name of da flake mix is "purple fusion"


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 16 2011, 04:33 PM~20107966
> *Oh and da name of da flake mix is "purple fusion"
> *


Oh ya! where is my video!


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 16 2011, 06:34 PM~20107976
> *Oh ya! where is my video!
> *


im on da way hold on had to go eat dinner and ice my back :happysad:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 16 2011, 03:02 PM~20107237
> *one of da vids
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 16 2011, 04:56 PM~20108143
> *im on da way hold on had to go eat dinner and ice my back  :happysad:
> *


Tank Q! :biggrin: 


Hope you get well soon... The back is no joke. don't push it.


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 16 2011, 07:56 PM~20108660
> *Tank Q!  :biggrin:
> Hope you get well soon... The back is no joke. don't push it.
> *


yeah i felt that shit after i did it. :uh: sprayed da flake iced my back for 30 min and then went back out to clear it all up and then i iced it again :biggrin: i go back to work tomorrow im sick of being in my room couped up for 3 days


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 16 2011, 06:22 PM~20108852
> *yeah i felt that shit after i did it.  :uh:  sprayed da flake iced my back for 30 min and then went back out to clear it all up and then i iced it again  :biggrin: i go back to work tomorrow im sick of being in my room couped up for 3 days
> *


 :uh:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Mar 16 2011, 07:47 PM~20108582-->
> 
> 
> 
> :fool2:  :fool2:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigshod_@Mar 16 2011, 08:34 PM~20108941
> *:uh:
> *


fah q


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 16 2011, 06:43 PM~20109043
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> fah q
> *


which one bish :happysad:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 16 2011, 08:50 PM~20109120
> *which one bish :happysad:
> *


boff :happysad:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 16 2011, 06:52 PM~20109144
> *boff  :happysad:
> *


wut u wearing besides a leopard skin back brace :wow:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 16 2011, 09:04 PM~20109278
> *wut u wearing besides a leopard skin back brace :wow:
> *


tassels on my tittys to work out my back :wow:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 16 2011, 05:02 PM~20107237
> *one of da vids
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 16 2011, 04:02 PM~20107237
> *one of da vids
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOVE THE COLORS... THEY ARE BEAUTIFUL... IS IT JUST ME OR ARE YOU TRYING TO COPY SHODS PURPLE STREAK??? LMAO... HAHAHA I JUST HAD A FUNNY RUN THRU MY BRAIN... LMAO... STREAK...HAHAHAH


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 16 2011, 11:34 PM~20110865
> *LOVE THE COLORS... THEY ARE BEAUTIFUL... IS IT JUST ME OR ARE YOU TRYING TO COPY SHODS PURPLE STREAK???  LMAO... HAHAHA I JUST HAD A FUNNY RUN THRU MY BRAIN... LMAO... STREAK...HAHAHAH
> *


 :nono: customers wife favorite color. only girls like purple :uh:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 16 2011, 10:55 PM~20111029
> *:nono: customers wife favorite color. only girls like purple  :uh:
> *


YOUR SECRET IS SAFE WITH ME...  HAHAHAHA...


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 17 2011, 12:02 AM~20111094
> *YOUR SECRET IS SAFE WITH ME...  HAHAHAHA...
> *


wut secret :squint: :squint: :squint:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 16 2011, 11:06 PM~20111115
> *wut secret  :squint:  :squint:  :squint:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: PRICELESS... :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

GOOD NIGHT COMPA I AM OFF TO LALA LAND... HAHAHA... HASTA TOMORROW... :biggrin:


----------



## hi_ryder

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 17 2011, 03:55 PM~20111029
> *:nono: customers wife favorite color. only girls like purple  :uh:
> *


purple is gay... but violet is fabulous! :naughty: :boink:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 16 2011, 09:55 PM~20111029
> *:nono: customers wife favorite color. only girls like purple  :uh:
> *


Tru dat .. That's why the brats bike is purple :cheesy:


----------



## HECTOR664

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Mar 16 2011, 04:43 AM~20104061
> *topic needs more boobies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

SUP COMPA HOPE YOU ARE FEELING BETTER... :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 17 2011, 01:10 PM~20114758
> *SUP COMPA HOPE YOU ARE FEELING BETTER... :biggrin:
> *


Oh he is


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 17 2011, 03:10 PM~20114758
> *SUP COMPA HOPE YOU ARE FEELING BETTER... :biggrin:
> *


I came to work :happysad: its been a loooooong day :uh: ready to lay down


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 17 2011, 01:35 PM~20114923
> *I came to work  :happysad:  its been a loooooong day  :uh:  ready to lay down
> *


Booo whooooooooo .... Hi pal :wow:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 17 2011, 03:36 PM~20114933
> *Booo whooooooooo .... Hi pal  :wow:
> *


    i reallly dont like you today!! 



































HI SNOOKUMS!!!! :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 17 2011, 02:10 PM~20115124
> *     i reallly dont like you today!!
> HI SNOOKUMS!!!!  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


I hate u more than u know :angry: but then again I'm back :happysad:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Mar 17 2011, 02:35 PM~20114923-->
> 
> 
> 
> I came to work  :happysad:  its been a loooooong day  :uh:  ready to lay down
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2011, 02:36 PM~20114933
> *Booo whooooooooo .... Hi pal  :wow:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2011, 03:10 PM~20115124
> *     i reallly dont like you today!!
> HI SNOOKUMS!!!!  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigshod_@Mar 17 2011, 04:37 PM~20115652
> *I hate u more than u know :angry: but then again I'm back  :happysad:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: TOO MUCH I TELL YA...


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 17 2011, 05:37 PM~20115652
> *I hate u more than u know :angry: but then again I'm back  :happysad:
> *


We just need to have a 5 day fuck fest! :boink: so we can get all this anger out :boink:


----------



## elspock84




----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 17 2011, 04:11 PM~20115857
> *We just need to have a 5 day fuck fest! :boink: so we can get all this anger out :boink:
> *


im not angry just hate u :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 17 2011, 10:16 PM~20117554
> *im not angry just hate u :cheesy:
> *


Ok well let's get da hate out :boink:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 17 2011, 07:46 PM~20117820
> *Ok well let's get da hate out :boink:
> *


 :angry: u first


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 17 2011, 10:50 PM~20117854
> *:angry: u first
> *


Well bend ova to da floor and touch ya toes :boink:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 17 2011, 07:55 PM~20117917
> *Well bend ova to da floor and touch ya toes :boink:
> *


 :twak: u know i cant  






























































































wait wut :wow:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 17 2011, 11:14 PM~20118163
> *:twak: u know i cant
> wait wut :wow:
> *


Wahahaha!! +1 for me


----------



## Catalyzed

:uh:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Mar 18 2011, 12:26 AM~20118889
> *:uh:
> *


Qvo culero! :wave:


----------



## hi_ryder

all this hostility... ok more boobies... READ ANY GOOD BOOKS LATELY?


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Mar 18 2011, 12:26 AM~20119549
> *all this hostility... ok more boobies...  READ ANY GOOD BOOKS LATELY?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


he cant read..but i can :wow:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

FUCKEN RYDER NEXT TIME GIVE A SISTER THE HEADS UP SO I CAN AT LEAST KNOW I WILL BE BOOBIEMAFIED... :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :twak: :twak: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 18 2011, 11:56 AM~20121394
> *FUCKEN RYDER NEXT TIME GIVE A SISTER THE HEADS UP SO I CAN AT LEAST KNOW I WILL BE BOOBIEMAFIED... :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :twak:  :twak:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


 :uh: not like youve never seen any before :uh:


----------



## hi_ryder

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 19 2011, 02:56 AM~20121394
> *FUCKEN RYDER NEXT TIME GIVE A SISTER THE HEADS UP SO I CAN AT LEAST KNOW I WILL BE BOOBIEMAFIED... :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :twak:  :twak:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


sorry girl :uh: couple a shoulder cannons never hurt no one :dunno: all i know is theres gonna be some late fees on that book :roflmao:


----------



## hi_ryder

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 19 2011, 02:56 AM~20121394
> *FUCKEN RYDER NEXT TIME GIVE A SISTER THE HEADS UP SO I CAN AT LEAST KNOW I WILL BE BOOBIEMAFIED... :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :twak:  :twak:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


also a good boobafacation is ment to hit you much like one of these flying boobs would. a heads up would spoil it :rofl:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder+Mar 18 2011, 02:58 PM~20122517-->
> 
> 
> 
> sorry girl  :uh: couple a shoulder cannons never hurt no one  :dunno: all i know is theres gonna be some late fees on that book  :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hi_ryder_@Mar 18 2011, 03:07 PM~20122568
> *also a good boobafacation is ment to hit you much like one of these flying boobs would. a heads up would spoil it  :rofl:
> *


 :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs+Mar 16 2011, 11:34 PM~20110865-->
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE THE COLORS... THEY ARE BEAUTIFUL... IS IT JUST ME OR ARE YOU TRYING TO COPY SHODS PURPLE STREAK???  LMAO... HAHAHA I JUST HAD A FUNNY RUN THRU MY BRAIN... LMAO... STREAK...HAHAHAH
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spock is Painting the Bike for Me Too Lol! :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2011, 11:55 PM~20111029
> *:nono: customers wife favorite color. only girls like purple  :uh:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't Lie you Know you Like that Color Too and the Bike is For Me Lol! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2011, 05:10 AM~20111856
> *purple is gay... but violet is fabulous!  </span> :naughty:  :boink:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigshod_@Mar 17 2011, 08:12 AM~20112373
> *Tru dat .. That's why the brats bike is purple :cheesy:
> *



:cheesy: <span style=\'colorurple\'>See Shod Knows What's Up lol!


----------



## elspock84

So after a week of ups and downs we finally got da call :tears: as of 8:30 I have a new angel in heaven :tears: . My triple OG has gone home :tears: . This has been one of da hardest weeks of my life. being scared of da phone ringing not wanting to know but at da same time wanting too what was going on. We had been told earlier there was hope but I think that was my og's way of calming us down. But like I said when my pops passed. Our prayers where answered and he got better like we asked for. What better place than with God. 




RIP Carlos Del Pozo da baddest pachuco de San Luis potosi! I'll miss you always!!!


----------



## hi_ryder

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 19 2011, 01:22 PM~20125383
> *So after a week of ups and downs we finally got da call :tears: as of 8:30 I have a new angel in heaven :tears: . My triple OG has gone home :tears: . This has been one of da hardest weeks of  my life.  being scared of da phone ringing not wanting to know but at da same time wanting too what was going on. We had been told earlier there was hope but I think that was my og's way of calming us down. But like I said when my pops passed. Our prayers where answered and he got better like we asked for. What better place than with God.
> RIP Carlos Del Pozo da baddest pachuco de San Luis potosi! I'll miss you always!!!
> *


sorry for your loss homie, condolences :angel:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Mar 18 2011, 07:56 PM~20125640
> *sorry for your loss homie, condolences  :angel:
> *


X-million... :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 18 2011, 07:22 PM~20125383
> *So after a week of ups and downs we finally got da call :tears: as of 8:30 I have a new angel in heaven :tears: . My triple OG has gone home :tears: . This has been one of da hardest weeks of  my life.  being scared of da phone ringing not wanting to know but at da same time wanting too what was going on. We had been told earlier there was hope but I think that was my og's way of calming us down. But like I said when my pops passed. Our prayers where answered and he got better like we asked for. What better place than with God.
> RIP Carlos Del Pozo da baddest pachuco de San Luis potosi! I'll miss you always!!!
> *


Sorry pal


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder+Mar 18 2011, 10:56 PM~20125640-->
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for your loss homie, condolences  :angel:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2011, 11:00 PM~20125655
> *X-million... :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigshod_@Mar 18 2011, 11:02 PM~20125669
> *Sorry pal
> *


Thanks guys for all da love  just another angel on my side right :angel:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 18 2011, 08:05 PM~20125684
> *Thanks guys for all da love  just another angel on my side right :angel:
> *


:h5: believe it or not :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 18 2011, 08:05 PM~20125684
> *Thanks guys for all da love  just another angel on my side right :angel:
> *


I got ur other side :wow: 























































To soon :happysad:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 18 2011, 08:26 PM~20125818
> *I got ur other side :wow:
> To soon :happysad:
> *


Fool you never left his other side.. :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 18 2011, 11:26 PM~20125818
> *I got ur other side :wow:
> To soon :happysad:
> *


:nono: my grandpa don't want me to be sad  so yes u do :naughty:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 18 2011, 08:22 PM~20125383
> *So after a week of ups and downs we finally got da call :tears: as of 8:30 I have a new angel in heaven :tears: . My triple OG has gone home :tears: . This has been one of da hardest weeks of  my life.  being scared of da phone ringing not wanting to know but at da same time wanting too what was going on. We had been told earlier there was hope but I think that was my og's way of calming us down. But like I said when my pops passed. Our prayers where answered and he got better like we asked for. What better place than with God.
> RIP Carlos Del Pozo da baddest pachuco de San Luis potosi! I'll miss you always!!!
> *


OMG... I AM SOOOOOO SORRY TO HEAR OF YOUR LOST COMPA, I PRAY TO GOD YOU FIND THE SERENITY COURAGE AND WISDOM TO DEAL WITH YOUR LOSS, BE STRONG BRO. CUZ YOU MAMA WILL NEED YOU GUYS MORE THAN ANYTHING RIGHT NOW... I KNOW IT MUST BE TERRIBLE TO LOOSE SOMEONE SO IMPORTANT, BUT JUST REMEMBER BRO. WE ARE ALL GOING BACK HOME TO THE FATHER SOONER OR LATER, THOSE OF US THAT LEAVE SOON, GO TO MAKE ROOM IN THE HOUSE OF THE LORD FOR WHEN WE ARRIVE... CHIN, UP PAPA, CUZ YOUR TRIPPLE O.G. IS FREE OF ALL THE BULL CRAP THIS LIFE HAS ATTACHED TO IT... ONE DAY, YOU WILL BE UNITED WITH YOU PAPA, AND YOUR GRAND PAPA, SO BE STRONG, AND LIVE YOUR LIFE IN A WAY THAT WHEN THEY LOOK DOWN THEN CAN BE PROUD OF BRO... MY RESPECT AND FRIENDSHIP GO OUT TO YOU AMIGO MIO... I WILL PRAY FOR YOU MY FRIEND...


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Mar 18 2011, 09:22 PM~20125383-->
> 
> 
> 
> So after a week of ups and downs we finally got da call :tears: as of 8:30 I have a new angel in heaven :tears: . My triple OG has gone home :tears: . This has been one of da hardest weeks of  my life.  being scared of da phone ringing not wanting to know but at da same time wanting too what was going on. We had been told earlier there was hope but I think that was my og's way of calming us down. But like I said when my pops passed. Our prayers where answered and he got better like we asked for. What better place than with God.
> RIP Carlos Del Pozo da baddest pachuco de San Luis potosi! I'll miss you always!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aww I'm Sorry for your Loss Spock May he Rest In Peace
> :angel:
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@Mar 18 2011, 10:05 PM~20125684
> *Thanks guys for all da love  just another angel on my side right :angel:
> *


 :angel: :angel: :yes: :yes:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 18 2011, 11:43 PM~20125976
> *OMG... I AM SOOOOOO SORRY TO HEAR OF YOUR LOST COMPA, I PRAY TO GOD YOU FIND THE SERENITY COURAGE AND WISDOM TO DEAL WITH YOUR LOSS, BE STRONG BRO. CUZ YOU MAMA WILL NEED YOU GUYS MORE THAN ANYTHING RIGHT NOW... I KNOW IT MUST BE TERRIBLE TO LOOSE SOMEONE SO IMPORTANT, BUT JUST REMEMBER BRO. WE ARE ALL GOING BACK HOME TO THE FATHER SOONER OR LATER, THOSE OF US THAT LEAVE SOON, GO TO MAKE ROOM IN THE HOUSE OF THE LORD FOR WHEN WE ARRIVE... CHIN, UP PAPA, CUZ YOUR TRIPPLE O.G. IS FREE OF ALL THE BULL CRAP THIS LIFE HAS ATTACHED TO IT... ONE DAY, YOU WILL BE UNITED WITH YOU PAPA, AND YOUR GRAND PAPA, SO BE STRONG, AND LIVE YOUR LIFE IN A WAY THAT WHEN THEY LOOK DOWN THEN CAN BE PROUD OF BRO... MY RESPECT AND FRIENDSHIP GO OUT TO YOU AMIGO MIO... I WILL PRAY FOR YOU MY FRIEND...
> *


Thanks for da kind words comadre! I've cried enough this week for him to prepare for da call so I can be strong for jer. She's devastated but I know she will be good. Just gotta get past these next few days. In 2 weeks she will be holding her new grandchild that will bring her da joy she needs to get past these hard times. Thanks for ur friendship. :h5:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 18 2011, 08:36 PM~20125898
> *:nono: my grandpa don't want me to be sad  so yes u do :naughty:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 18 2011, 11:52 PM~20126040
> *Aww I'm Sorry for your Loss Spock May he Rest In Peace
> :angel:
> 
> :angel:  :angel:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


Thanks brit . . I know he's in a better place. Bet u right now he's got da music blasting drinking a cold one with my dad :thumbsup:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 18 2011, 11:00 PM~20126095
> *Thanks brit . . I know he's in a better place. Bet u right now he's got da music blasting drinking a cold one with my dad :thumbsup:
> *


Aww I'll bet He Is  :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGSPOOK

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 18 2011, 09:22 PM~20125383
> *So after a week of ups and downs we finally got da call :tears: as of 8:30 I have a new angel in heaven :tears: . My triple OG has gone home :tears: . This has been one of da hardest weeks of  my life.  being scared of da phone ringing not wanting to know but at da same time wanting too what was going on. We had been told earlier there was hope but I think that was my og's way of calming us down. But like I said when my pops passed. Our prayers where answered and he got better like we asked for. What better place than with God.
> RIP Carlos Del Pozo da baddest pachuco de San Luis potosi! I'll miss you always!!!
> *


sorry to hear that homie....next time i see u, 1st round is on me. :angel:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 18 2011, 09:55 PM~20126052
> *Thanks for da kind words comadre! I've cried enough this week for him to prepare for da call so I can be strong for jer. She's devastated but I know she will be good. Just gotta get past these next few days.  In 2 weeks she will be holding her new grandchild that will bring her da joy she needs to get past these hard times. Thanks for ur friendship. :h5:
> *


I AM GLAD YOU ARE BEING STRONG, I AM GLAD GOD IS BLESSING YOUR MAMA WITH 2 LIL GRANDKIDS THIS YEAR, SHOULD KEEP HER BUSY, AND HELP FILL THE VOID HERE DADDY LEAVING HAS LEFT... I KNOW YOU WILL BE GOOD, JUST GET READY FOR THE ROLLERCOASTER THAT IS AHEAD OF YOU... BE STRONG AND SEE YOU LATER...


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK+Mar 19 2011, 12:28 AM~20126287-->
> 
> 
> 
> sorry to hear that homie....next time i see u, 1st round is on me. :angel:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks homie :h5:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 19 2011, 12:46 AM~20126374
> *I AM GLAD YOU ARE BEING STRONG, I AM GLAD GOD IS BLESSING YOUR MAMA WITH 2 LIL GRANDKIDS THIS YEAR, SHOULD KEEP HER BUSY, AND HELP FILL THE VOID HERE DADDY LEAVING HAS LEFT... I KNOW YOU WILL BE GOOD, JUST GET READY FOR THE ROLLERCOASTER THAT IS AHEAD OF YOU... BE STRONG AND SEE YOU LATER...
> *


I will comadre thanks for da great advice and love you have showed me!


----------



## louies90

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 18 2011, 11:00 PM~20126095
> *Thanks brit . . I know he's in a better place. Bet u right now he's got da music blasting drinking a cold one with my dad :thumbsup:
> *


:nono: don pedro no rocks..


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Mar 19 2011, 01:36 PM~20128753
> *:nono: don pedro no rocks..
> *


True don Pedro, fundador, and some coronas :thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 19 2011, 12:01 PM~20128896
> *True don Pedro, fundador, and some coronas :thumbsup:
> *


Good Morning, Compa espero que tu y tu familia esten bien, I just popped in to wish you a good Saturday...


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 19 2011, 02:56 PM~20129238
> *Good Morning, Compa espero que tu y tu familia esten bien, I just popped in to wish you a good Saturday...
> *


Thanks comadre


----------



## DETONATER

Sup homie... Hows your back doing... hopefully better... Now go flake something! :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 19 2011, 03:34 PM~20129484
> *Sup homie... Hows your back doing... hopefully better... Now go flake something!  :biggrin:
> *


Its 75% better :h5: shit lastnight I had my jars out ready to make a few mixes  but you know how thangs are right now. Monday I'm gonna spray some shit to get my mind right  . I'm writing down da formulas just in case someboy likes it and wants to get some from u. :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 19 2011, 02:45 PM~20130084
> *Its 75% better :h5: shit lastnight I had my jars out ready to make a few mixes  but you know how thangs are right now. Monday I'm gonna spray some shit to get my mind right  . I'm writing down da formulas just in case someboy likes it and wants to get some from u. :thumbsup:
> *


Gay :uh:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 19 2011, 10:09 PM~20131470
> *Gay :uh:
> *


Hater!!


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 19 2011, 08:18 PM~20131927
> *Hater!!
> *


lover :uh:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 19 2011, 11:43 PM~20132096
> *lover :uh:
> *


Oh yeah :boink:


----------



## lesstime

aye bro i got some work you up for it???


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 20 2011, 12:37 AM~20132363
> *aye bro i got some work you up for it???
> *


WHAT U GOT???


----------



## lesstime

pm sent


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 20 2011, 06:51 AM~20133564
> *pm sent
> *


 :uh:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 20 2011, 10:15 AM~20133659
> *:uh:
> *


 :boink: :naughty: :fool2:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 20 2011, 08:15 AM~20133659
> *:uh:
> *


 this grown folk bidness


----------



## lesstime

spock thanks bro


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 20 2011, 07:20 AM~20133679
> *this grown folk bidness
> *


then why u messing with that little girl :wow:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 20 2011, 08:25 AM~20133703
> *then why u messing with that little girl :wow:
> *


as far as i have seen hes the one bending you over and pulling your hair he even posted pics in the off topic area you didnt see your back in there


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 20 2011, 07:42 AM~20133764
> *as far as i have seen hes the one bending you over and pulling your hair he even posted pics in the off topic area  you didnt see your back in there
> *


 :cheesy: alright :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Mar 20 2011, 10:25 AM~20133703-->
> 
> 
> 
> then why u messing with that little girl :wow:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FAh Q u bissh!!!!
> <!--QuoteBegin-lesstime_@Mar 20 2011, 10:42 AM~20133764
> *as far as i have seen hes the one bending you over and pulling your hair he even posted pics in the off topic area  you didnt see your back in there
> *


Hey fucker he didn't know bout them pics :ugh:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 20 2011, 10:51 AM~20133815
> *:cheesy: alright :biggrin:  :h5:
> *


Sorry snookums u weren't supposed to know bout them pics :happysad:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 20 2011, 07:53 AM~20133826
> *Sorry snookums u weren't supposed to know bout them pics :happysad:
> *


i dont hate foo :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

oh my bad but its ok now you dont have to hide them from her wut wait him


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 20 2011, 08:19 AM~20133986
> *oh my bad but its ok now you dont have to hide them from her wut wait him
> *


-1 for u ur trying to hard :uh:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 20 2011, 11:22 AM~20134005
> *-1 for u ur trying to hard :uh:
> *


X2 :uh:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 20 2011, 11:18 AM~20133982
> *i dont hate foo :biggrin:
> *


:h5: 


Oh yeah and if u wanna see them it's in da bbw topic in da cabaret


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 20 2011, 08:25 AM~20134022
> *:h5:
> Oh yeah and if u wanna see them it's in da bbw topic in da cabaret
> *


----------



## lesstime

damn -2 and i only been in this topic for a hour or two not a good start


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 20 2011, 11:26 AM~20134034
> *
> *


fucks ur problem  


































:happysad: :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 20 2011, 08:34 AM~20134070
> *fucks ur problem
> :happysad:  :happysad:  :happysad:
> *


hi


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Mar 20 2011, 09:34 AM~20134070-->
> 
> 
> 
> fucks ur problem
> :happysad:  :happysad:  :happysad:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigshod_@Mar 20 2011, 09:36 AM~20134080
> *hi
> *


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 20 2011, 11:34 AM~20134064
> *damn -2 and i only been in this topic for a hour or two not a good start
> *


its ok you will learn soon or later


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 20 2011, 11:41 AM~20134110
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 20 2011, 09:43 AM~20134137
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 20 2011, 11:46 AM~20134161
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

SUP... LOCO, YOU ALL WHERE HAVING A BLAST...


----------



## lesstime

thanks for the paint jobs


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 20 2011, 11:23 AM~20134637
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for the paint jobs
> *



looking good!!!


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 20 2011, 12:23 PM~20134637
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for the paint jobs
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by lesstime+Mar 20 2011, 01:23 PM~20134637-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for the paint jobs
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No thank you for da bidness :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Dreamwork [email protected] 20 2011, 03:02 PM~20135148
> *looking good!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks comadre
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cutebratt04_@Mar 20 2011, 04:14 PM~20135488
> *:cheesy:  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> *


:h5:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 20 2011, 01:57 PM~20135746
> *No thank you for da bidness :thumbsup:
> Thanks comadre
> :h5:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 20 2011, 05:14 PM~20135845
> *:uh:
> *


What da fuck  hater! 






































So wassup u still down for da show stopper :wow:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 20 2011, 02:23 PM~20135904
> *What da fuck  hater!
> So wassup u still down for da show stopper :wow:
> *


 :thumbsup: and













































































































































































fuck u :uh:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 20 2011, 05:24 PM~20135910
> *:thumbsup: and
> fuck u :uh:
> *


 :biggrin: and

















































we can do that after da show stopper :boink: :boink:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 20 2011, 02:57 PM~20135746
> *No thank you for da bidness :thumbsup:
> 
> *


with more coming SOON


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 20 2011, 05:30 PM~20135943
> *with more coming SOON
> *


 :wow:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 20 2011, 03:02 PM~20136097
> *:wow:
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## SIK_9D1

Was Crakin Mr Spock besides your ButtCheeks! :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Mar 20 2011, 08:50 PM~20138734
> *Was Crakin Mr Spock besides your ButtCheeks!  :biggrin:
> *


them buttcheeks been flappin tooo ask shod.. :0


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1+Mar 20 2011, 10:50 PM~20138734-->
> 
> 
> 
> Was Crakin Mr Spock besides your ButtCheeks!  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-DETONATER_@Mar 20 2011, 11:29 PM~20139175
> *them buttcheeks been flappin tooo ask shod..  :0
> *


 :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## elspock84

*BLUE LIGHT SPECIAL* MIX by me :biggrin: :biggrin: ill be spraying this mix this coming week :wow:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 20 2011, 08:55 PM~20139422
> *BLUE LIGHT SPECIAL MIX by me  :biggrin:  :biggrin: ill be spraying this mix this coming week  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Gay :uh:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 21 2011, 09:49 AM~20141206
> *Gay :uh:
> *


hater


----------



## BIGSPOOK

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 20 2011, 10:55 PM~20139422
> *BLUE LIGHT SPECIAL MIX by me  :biggrin:  :biggrin: ill be spraying this mix this coming week  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


needs more cowbell.


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Mar 21 2011, 10:00 AM~20141261
> *needs more cowbell.
> *


 :uh: :uh: ok


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 21 2011, 07:14 AM~20141358
> *:uh:  :uh: ok
> *


Pirate :uh:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 21 2011, 03:05 PM~20143233
> *Pirate :uh:
> *


METETE EL DEDO PUTO!


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 21 2011, 12:16 PM~20143295
> *METETE EL DEDO PUTO!
> *


 :0 ok or the thumb


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 21 2011, 03:20 PM~20143320
> *:0 ok or the thumb
> *


da thumb but put on a baseball glove on first :wow:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 21 2011, 12:48 PM~20143489
> *da thumb but put on a baseball glove on first  :wow:
> *


 :run:


----------



## DETONATER

elspock84,Mar 20 2011, 09:55 PM~20139422]
*BLUE LIGHT SPECIAL* MIX by me :biggrin: :biggrin: ill be spraying this mix this coming week :wow: 









*Hurry up and SPRAY THAT SHIT! *


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 21 2011, 10:46 PM~20146974
> *BLUE LIGHT SPECIAL MIX by me  :biggrin:  :biggrin: ill be spraying this mix this coming week  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hurry up and SPRAY THAT SHIT!
> *


:nono: :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 21 2011, 09:18 PM~20147309
> *:nono: :biggrin:
> *


 :| :scrutinize: :squint: HURRY UP!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1+Mar 20 2011, 08:50 PM~20138734-->
> 
> 
> 
> Was Crakin Mr Spock besides your ButtCheeks!  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2011, 09:29 PM~20139175
> *them buttcheeks been flappin tooo ask shod..  :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@Mar 20 2011, 09:44 PM~20139301
> *:biggrin:
> 
> :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: OMG I KNEW I WAS MISSING A FEW GOOD LAUGHS... HEY COMPA, GET YOU ASS TO SHOOTING THE NEW MIX FOO... :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

OH BEFORE I FORGET F U AND SHOD!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 21 2011, 11:26 PM~20147406
> *:|  :scrutinize:  :squint: HURRY UP!
> *


 :squint: no


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 21 2011, 11:36 PM~20147531
> *OH BEFORE I FORGET F U  SHOD!!!   :biggrin:
> *


yeah shod F U!
















































is that like FUCK YOU NUKKA!! :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## elspock84

smell like carnitas in here 


2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: elspock84, *TopDogg*


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 21 2011, 09:58 PM~20147776
> *yeah shod F U!
> is that like FUCK YOU NUKKA!!  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


OOPS TYPO, I MEANT F U AND SHOD... NUKKA... :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 22 2011, 12:02 AM~20147834
> *OOPS TYPO, I MEANT F U  SHOD AND MARK ... NUKKA... :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: just the title not the lyrics... hahahaha


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 21 2011, 10:05 PM~20147873
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: Mark keeps his homies up foo... :tongue: :tongue: thrrrrrrrrr.... :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 22 2011, 12:08 AM~20147909
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: just the title not the lyrics... hahahaha
> *


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 21 2011, 10:10 PM~20147935
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: now that's a jam foo...


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 22 2011, 12:12 AM~20147966
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: now that's a jam foo...
> *


SHIT IM JAMMIN RIGHT NOW GOT MY BOOTY SHORTS RIGHT NOW DROPPIN IT LIKE ITS HOTT!

LIL VIDEO ME AND SHOD MADE JAMMIN TO DOOKY BOODY


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 21 2011, 10:15 PM~20148008
> *SHIT IM JAMMIN RIGHT NOW GOT MY BOOTY SHORTS RIGHT NOW DROPPIN IT LIKE ITS HOTT!
> 
> LIL VIDEO ME AND SHOD MADE JAMMIN TO DOOKY BOODY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you a fool, i pass... I believe you was dropping it like it was hot foo... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 22 2011, 12:17 AM~20148032
> *you a fool, i pass... I believe you was dropping it like it was hot foo... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WAHAHAHAHHA!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 21 2011, 10:18 PM~20148043
> *WAHAHAHAHHA!!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


dayum!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 21 2011, 10:18 PM~20148043
> *WAHAHAHAHHA!!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Don't have to be an ASS about it!!! :twak: :twak: :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HEY COMPA ON A SERIOUS NOTE MIJO, GOT TO GO, I NEED TO LEAVE MY HOUSE AT 2:30 AM TO GO TO COALINGA, CALI, AND PICK UP MY SON... HIJO DE TIGRE, TIGRESITO... I AM SOO HAPPY HE WILL BE BACK AT HOME... :dunno: FOR HOW LONG THAT JOY WILL LAST, I JUST HOPE THIS LIL TIME HELPS HIM MATURE ALREADY... :biggrin: CAN'T JUDGE, CUZ IT RUNS IN HIS GENES... WELL GOODNIGHT LOCO, YOU KNOW I THINK YOU A FIRME HOMIE... :biggrin: YOU TELL ANYONE I SAID SO AND :twak: :twak: :twak: JUST TO KEEP YOU ON YOUR TOES... :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 22 2011, 12:41 AM~20148225
> *HEY COMPA ON A SERIOUS NOTE MIJO, GOT TO GO, I NEED TO LEAVE MY HOUSE AT 2:30 AM TO GO TO COALINGA, CALI, AND PICK UP MY SON... HIJO DE TIGRE, TIGRESITO... I AM SOO HAPPY HE WILL BE BACK AT HOME...  :dunno: FOR HOW LONG THAT JOY WILL LAST, I JUST HOPE THIS LIL TIME HELPS HIM MATURE ALREADY... :biggrin: CAN'T JUDGE, CUZ IT RUNS IN HIS GENES... WELL GOODNIGHT LOCO, YOU KNOW I THINK YOU A FIRME HOMIE... :biggrin: YOU TELL ANYONE I SAID SO AND :twak:  :twak:  :twak: JUST TO KEEP YOU ON YOUR TOES... :biggrin:
> *


well at least hes back home :happysad:


----------



## bigshod

:uh:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 22 2011, 09:57 AM~20150245
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## mozzywozzy

:0 :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by mozzywozzy_@Mar 22 2011, 01:04 PM~20151504
> *:0  :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## hi_ryder

:wave:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Mar 22 2011, 03:25 PM~20152502
> *:wave:
> *


sup fucker :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 21 2011, 11:04 PM~20148442
> *well at least hes back home  :happysad:
> *


TRUE THAT, WELL I ONLY GOT 3 HRS. SLEEP SO I AM TIRED THAN A MOFO, JUST A QUICK WAS UP COMPA... :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 22 2011, 04:19 PM~20152899
> *TRUE THAT, WELL I ONLY GOT 3 HRS. SLEEP SO I AM TIRED THAN A MOFO, JUST A QUICK WAS UP COMPA...  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 22 2011, 02:01 PM~20153164
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


sup bish :uh:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 22 2011, 10:14 PM~20156114
> *sup bish :uh:
> *


sup mufakka


----------



## hi_ryder




----------



## louies90

sup *******.. :uh:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Mar 23 2011, 12:59 PM~20161824
> *sup *******.. :uh:
> *


Heeeeeey..... :cheesy: 








































Wait wuh


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 23 2011, 04:07 PM~20161890
> *Heeeeeey..... :cheesy:
> Wait wuh
> *


YOUR SUCH A ***! :uh:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

Whats Up Compa, well got me a lil rest yesterday... Anywho, just dropping jew my daily bump... :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 23 2011, 05:00 PM~20162290
> *Whats Up Compa, well got me a lil rest yesterday... Anywho, just dropping jew my daily bump... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 23 2011, 01:26 PM~20162015
> *YOUR SUCH A ***!  :uh:
> *


----------



## elspock84

so its my youngest nephew birthday saturday so im rushing to get this bike done. i started the body work on this in january :happysad: finished sanding da bondo yesterday and primered it also.


----------



## elspock84

goin wit da black base again :biggrin: since i was gonna bury this mothafucka in flake :wow: 



















im using my new mix blue light special


----------



## elspock84

2 coats of flake :wow: ended up doin 4 coats :wow:


----------



## elspock84

4 heavy coats of flake and 4 coats of clear later :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 23 2011, 07:52 PM~20165221
> *2 coats of flake  :wow:  ended up doin 4 coats  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## elspock84

lil video hopefully we get some fucking sun tomorrow so i can get a video in da sun :wow:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 23 2011, 09:00 PM~20165316
> *lil video hopefully we get some fucking sun tomorrow so i can get a video in da sun  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*
TTMFT! * :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 24 2011, 12:38 AM~20166316
> *
> TTMFT!   :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

some videos in da sun :wow:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 24 2011, 11:41 AM~20169954
> *some videos in da sun  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

WHAT'S UP COMPA!!! HOPE YOU ARE DOING WELL... SO I WAS WONDERING HAVE YOU HEARD THE HEARTBEAT YET??? LOL... :biggrin: ENQUIRING MINDS WANT TO KNOW... LMAO...


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 24 2011, 04:05 PM~20170471
> *WHAT'S UP COMPA!!! HOPE YOU ARE DOING WELL... SO I WAS WONDERING HAVE YOU HEARD THE HEARTBEAT YET??? LOL... :biggrin: ENQUIRING MINDS WANT TO KNOW... LMAO...
> *


saturday mornin :wow: :wow: :wow: im excited to hear it :h5: :h5:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 24 2011, 02:08 PM~20170486
> *saturday mornin  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  im excited to hear it  :h5:  :h5:
> *


AWWW... SOUNDS EXCITING... :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 24 2011, 04:16 PM~20170550
> *AWWW... SOUNDS EXCITING... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 23 2011, 09:52 PM~20165221
> *2 coats of flake  :wow:  ended up doin 4 coats  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 24 2011, 05:30 PM~20171833
> *:wow:  :wave:
> *


IT LOOKS NICE...


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 24 2011, 02:08 PM~20170486
> *saturday mornin  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  im excited to hear it  :h5:  :h5:
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod




----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 24 2011, 10:26 PM~20173544
> *
> *


 :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Mar 24 2011, 10:21 PM~20173500
> *:thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> *


hey there buddy :naughty: :naughty: 






































































:boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: dont fight it let it happen since youve entered da darkside :squint: :squint: :squint: :squint:


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 24 2011, 08:34 PM~20173638
> *hey there buddy :naughty:  :naughty:
> :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink: dont fight it let it happen since youve entered da darkside  :squint:  :squint:  :squint:  :squint:
> *


:twak: :twak:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Mar 24 2011, 10:34 PM~20173650
> *:twak: :twak:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: forget you then    


































































hey shod what you wearing budddy ol pal :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## mozzywozzy

:biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 24 2011, 08:36 PM~20173677
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  forget you then
> hey shod what you wearing budddy ol pal  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: I SWEAR COMPA YOU ARE ALWAYS MAKING THIS GIRL LAUGH... BETWEEN YOU AND SHOD, SALEN CON UNAS PERO HALARIOUS MATERIAL... YOU TWO SHOULD THINK OF WRITING...


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 25 2011, 11:18 AM~20178650
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: I SWEAR COMPA YOU ARE ALWAYS MAKING THIS GIRL LAUGH... BETWEEN YOU AND SHOD, SALEN CON UNAS PERO HALARIOUS MATERIAL... YOU TWO SHOULD THINK OF WRITING...
> *


as long as he dont have to read were good


----------



## cutebratt04

Hi Spock! :wave:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Mar 25 2011, 10:32 PM~20182068-->
> 
> 
> 
> as long as he dont have to read were good
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fuck you bish!!
> <!--QuoteBegin-cutebratt04_@Mar 25 2011, 10:40 PM~20182125
> *Hi Spock! :wave:
> *


:boink:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 25 2011, 10:07 PM~20182421
> *
> :boink:
> *


Damn Took All Week to Finally get a :boink: From You Lmao!


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 25 2011, 11:12 PM~20182485
> *Damn Took All Week to Finally get a :boink: From You Lmao!
> *


Heffa you haven't been on all week! :twak:


----------



## elspock84

put my nephews bike together tonight simple but flaked out :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

MY baby has a strong heart beat!!! :biggrin: :h5: :h5: :h5: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 26 2011, 10:56 AM~20185944
> *MY baby has a strong heart beat!!!  :biggrin:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :run:  :run:  :run:
> *


:h5:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 26 2011, 02:11 PM~20186030
> *:h5:
> *


Thanks snookums!! :h5:


----------



## hi_ryder

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 27 2011, 04:56 AM~20185944
> *MY baby has a strong heart beat!!!  :biggrin:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :run:  :run:  :run:
> *


like his old man, babys got tiger blood coursing through its veins...


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Mar 25 2011, 10:50 PM~20182805-->
> 
> 
> 
> Heffa you haven't been on all week! :twak:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SOOOO! Don't call me a Heffa Burro! :tongue:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2011, 11:03 PM~20182908
> *put my nephews bike together tonight simple but flaked out  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@Mar 26 2011, 12:56 PM~20185944
> *MY baby has a strong heart beat!!!  :biggrin:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :run:  :run:  :run:
> *


Aww that's Good! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 26 2011, 04:46 PM~20186945
> *SOOOO! Don't call me a Heffa Burro! :tongue:
> :thumbsup:
> Aww that's Good! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


Sorry HEFFA :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Mar 26 2011, 04:31 PM~20186850
> *like his old man, babys got tiger blood coursing through its veins...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Guat??? You calling me a pussy :scrutinize:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 26 2011, 04:24 PM~20187143
> *Sorry HEFFA :biggrin:
> *


Burro! :tongue:


----------



## hi_ryder

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 27 2011, 08:27 AM~20187159
> *Guat??? You calling me a pussy :scrutinize:
> *


charlie sheen joke... anywho... i get called a pussy all the time, i am what i eat! i hope you are too :naughty: your prob not eating it right now but im sure when its ready youll be right back into it. :happysad:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Mar 26 2011, 05:54 PM~20187334
> *charlie sheen joke... anywho... i get called a pussy all the time, i am what i eat! i hope you are too  :naughty: your prob not eating it right now but im sure when its ready youll be right back into it.  :happysad:
> *


No eating for me :happysad:


----------



## bigshod




----------



## hi_ryder

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 27 2011, 10:42 AM~20188022
> *No eating for me :happysad:
> *


dick


----------



## cutebratt04

:wave:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Mar 27 2011, 06:06 AM~20190941
> *dick
> *


 :happysad: on occasions


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 27 2011, 12:33 PM~20192358
> *:wave:
> *


 :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 26 2011, 05:42 PM~20188022
> *No eating for me :happysad:
> *


shod giving you your daily dose


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 27 2011, 12:47 PM~20192483
> *shod giving you your daily dose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 27 2011, 11:47 AM~20192483
> *shod giving you your daily dose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 27 2011, 12:52 PM~20192512
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 27 2011, 11:43 AM~20192454
> *:fool2:  :fool2:  :fool2:  :fool2:  :fool2:
> *


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 27 2011, 09:47 AM~20192483
> *shod giving you your daily dose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## elspock84

gave my nephew his bike yesterday :biggrin: he loved it. had him going though and told him someone had stolen the bike seat off his other bike. he ran inside and told my mom "abi we need to call nine uno nuno cause they took my seat" . when he saw it he was like whos is dat :wow: me being da great uncle i am told him "its urs pendejo" so he gave a big hug and said lets go outside! :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 27 2011, 12:00 PM~20192568
> *gave my nephew his bike yesterday  :biggrin:  he loved it. had him going though and told him someone had stolen the bike seat off his other bike. he ran inside and told my mom "abi we need to call nine uno nuno cause they took my seat" . when he saw it he was like whos is dat  :wow: me being da great uncle i am told him "its urs pendejo" so he gave a big hug and said lets go outside!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Aww How Sweet he's lil cutie pie! :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 27 2011, 10:53 AM~20192527
> *:uh:
> *


Don't fight it nukka. you gon eat dis!


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 27 2011, 11:00 AM~20192568
> *gave my nephew his bike yesterday  :biggrin:  he loved it. had him going though and told him someone had stolen the bike seat off his other bike. he ran inside and told my mom "abi we need to call nine uno nuno cause they took my seat" . when he saw it he was like whos is dat  :wow: me being da great uncle i am told him "its urs pendejo" so he gave a big hug and said lets go outside!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:h5: :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04+Mar 27 2011, 01:07 PM~20192597-->
> 
> 
> 
> Aww How Sweet he's  lil cutie pie! :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2011, 01:08 PM~20192607
> *Don't fight it nukka. you gon eat dis!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FAH Q!!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DETONATER_@Mar 27 2011, 01:09 PM~20192613
> *:h5:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HEY COMPA, SORRY BEEN REAL SICK FOO. BUT HERES A WHAT'S UP FOR YOU... SEE YA LATER BRO. I GOT TO GET ME SOME MORE SLEEP...


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 27 2011, 10:00 AM~20192568
> *gave my nephew his bike yesterday  :biggrin:  he loved it. had him going though and told him someone had stolen the bike seat off his other bike. he ran inside and told my mom "abi we need to call nine uno nuno cause they took my seat" . when he saw it he was like whos is dat  :wow: me being da great uncle i am told him "its urs pendejo" so he gave a big hug and said lets go outside!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by DETONATER+Mar 27 2011, 12:08 PM~20192607-->
> 
> 
> 
> Don't fight it nukka. you gon eat dis!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um are u sure that's a Woman and Not a Whoa Man!  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigshod_@Mar 27 2011, 01:08 PM~20192958
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


Aww poor kid! :happysad:


----------



## hi_ryder

dude was that your nephew that went into the tree? you put the camera down to check the bike didnt you....


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Mar 27 2011, 02:24 PM~20193351
> *dude was that your nephew that went into the tree? you put the camera down to check the bike didnt you....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Mar 27 2011, 12:24 PM~20193351
> *dude was that your nephew that went into the tree? you put the camera down to check the bike didnt you....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lesstime

this was sent to my phone


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Mar 27 2011, 03:24 PM~20193351
> *dude was that your nephew that went into the tree? you put the camera down to check the bike didnt you....
> *


hell yeah!! :happysad: make sure da paints ok :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 27 2011, 05:29 PM~20194052
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this was sent to my phone
> *


da new mix orangeLESS :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

my special blends :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

greengo green 










orangeless










blue light special 










radio actvie sunburst 










purple fusion 










hawaiian punch


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 27 2011, 04:43 PM~20194480
> *my special blends  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> greengo green
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> orangeless
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blue light special
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> radio actvie sunburst
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purple fusion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hawaiian punch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:h5: THOSE ARE SOME NICE COLORS... :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 27 2011, 10:30 PM~20196802
> *:h5: THOSE ARE SOME NICE COLORS... :biggrin:
> *


Powered by Sparkle Efx ! :h5:


----------



## elspock84

:fool2: :squint: :fool2: :squint: :fool2:


----------



## lesstime

you get more clear????


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

OOOO LOOK AT YOU SIR. MIX A LOT AINT GOT SH*T ON YOU... HAHAHAHAH AREN'T YOU HAPPY I SUGGESTED YOU TRY PLAYING WITH THEM FLAKES??? :biggrin: HAHAHAHA WELL COMPA, I TOTALLY LOVE THOSE MIXXES, CHINO, AND I DO ALLOT OF THAT HERE TOO, WE JUST KEEP OUR MIXXES TOP SECRET... CUSTOMERS LOVE THE FACT THAT THEY WON'T HAVE ANOTHER RIDE OUT THERE SPORTING THE SAME MIX...  :biggrin: CATCH YOU LATER, AND THANKS FOR DROPING IN ON OUR THREAD COMPA, TOTALLY APPRECIATED, RIGHT NOW THAT I AM SICK AND NOT IN THE MOOD FOR CRAP... :happysad:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 28 2011, 06:31 PM~20203307
> *OOOO LOOK AT YOU SIR. MIX A LOT AINT GOT SH*T ON YOU... HAHAHAHAH AREN'T YOU HAPPY I SUGGESTED YOU TRY PLAYING WITH THEM FLAKES???  :biggrin: HAHAHAHA WELL COMPA, I TOTALLY LOVE THOSE MIXXES, CHINO, AND I DO ALLOT OF THAT HERE TOO, WE JUST KEEP OUR MIXXES TOP SECRET... CUSTOMERS LOVE THE FACT THAT THEY WON'T HAVE ANOTHER RIDE OUT THERE SPORTING THE SAME MIX...   :biggrin: CATCH YOU LATER, AND THANKS FOR DROPING IN ON OUR THREAD COMPA, TOTALLY APPRECIATED, RIGHT NOW THAT I AM SICK AND NOT IN THE MOOD FOR CRAP... :happysad:
> *


:h5:


----------



## 55800

Have you sprayed hawaiian punch yet im liking that color maybe a special blend for my frame when you get it


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Mar 29 2011, 05:17 AM~20207708
> *Have you sprayed hawaiian punch yet im liking that color maybe a special blend for my frame when you get it
> *


Not yet bro. But if ur doing a Budweiser theme I would go wit a redbase and then an all red blend


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 29 2011, 06:51 AM~20208171
> *Not yet bro. But if ur doing a Budweiser theme I would go wit a redbase and then an all red blend
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod

:uh:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 29 2011, 10:16 AM~20208638
> *:uh:
> *


you gonna start your shit bissh


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

:wave:


----------



## *New Movement Md*

Have you used the FIRE RED yet. And if so would ya post a PIC...


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by *New Movement Md*_@Mar 29 2011, 12:41 PM~20209830
> *Have you used the FIRE RED yet. And if so would ya post a PIC...
> *


by itself no not yet but let me see if i got any spray cans laying around i can spray. over what base???


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 29 2011, 07:56 AM~20208926
> *you gonna start your shit bissh
> *


Maybe :uh:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 29 2011, 04:11 PM~20211179
> *Maybe :uh:
> *


oh ok :biggrin:


----------



## *New Movement Md*

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 29 2011, 01:57 PM~20209976
> *by itself no not yet but let me see if i got any spray cans laying around i can spray. over what base???
> *


I'm not really sure. I plan on having my Cadi painted here soon, and have a Lb. of the fire Red to use.. :biggrin: So, I guess a red base. :uh: IDK to be honest.


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by *New Movement Md*_@Mar 29 2011, 04:45 PM~20211425
> *I'm not really sure. I plan on having my Cadi painted here soon, and have a Lb. of the fire Red to use.. :biggrin:  So, I guess a red base.  :uh: IDK to be honest.
> *


ok ill do both


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 29 2011, 02:15 PM~20211576
> *ok ill do both
> *


Do a magenta base :happysad:


----------



## *New Movement Md*

Yeah what Shod said.. :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 29 2011, 06:43 PM~20212144
> *Do a magenta base :happysad:
> *


I no gots magentas


----------



## elspock84

Orangless flake looks fucking killer!!!!!! :wow:


----------



## lesstime




----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 29 2011, 06:29 PM~20212965
> *Orangless flake looks fucking killer!!!!!! :wow:
> *


pics :happysad:


----------



## lesstime

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 29 2011, 05:29 PM~20212965
> *Orangless flake looks fucking killer!!!!!! :wow:
> *


 :uh: uhhhh pix please


----------



## elspock84

1980 schwinn for da homie lesstime. went wit black base and some orangeless flake :biggrin: 





























black base


----------



## elspock84

mixxed up da flake :wow: 




















first coat of flake


----------



## bigshod

:wow: oh dammmmm

:worship:


----------



## elspock84

:wow: :wow: a few coats of clear :wow: :wow:


----------



## elspock84

youtube took off da sound do to some copyright shit 


this video is da flake wit out da clear :wow:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 29 2011, 11:17 PM~20214518
> *:wow: oh dammmmm
> 
> :worship:
> *


nice huh :wow:


----------



## elspock84

now wit some clear


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 29 2011, 09:22 PM~20214562
> *nice huh  :wow:
> *


Well done homie...! :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 29 2011, 11:47 PM~20214876
> *Well done homie...! :thumbsup:
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

ELSPOCK84 making KUSTOM colors one bike at a TIME


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 30 2011, 09:22 AM~20217021
> *ELSPOCK84 making KUSTOM colors one bike at a TIME
> *


 :h5: :h5:


----------



## bigshod

:uh:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 30 2011, 08:05 AM~20217268
> *:uh:
> *


we dont need your input today


----------



## hnicustoms

:biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 30 2011, 07:06 AM~20217278
> *we dont need your input today
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

BUENOS DIAS COMPA!!! I AM ALMOST KICKING THIS STUPID VIRUS OUT MY SYSTEM... :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 30 2011, 11:49 AM~20217848
> *BUENOS DIAS COMPA!!! I AM ALMOST KICKING THIS STUPID VIRUS OUT MY SYSTEM... :biggrin:
> *


 :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

COMPA SNUKOOMS IS BEING SNEAKY... LMAO.... BUT I AINT ONE TO GOSSIP SO YOU AINT HEARD THAT FROM ME... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84

some pics and video in da sun


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 30 2011, 10:08 AM~20218478
> *COMPA SNUKOOMS IS BEING SNEAKY... LMAO.... BUT I AINT ONE TO GOSSIP SO YOU AINT HEARD THAT FROM ME... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 30 2011, 12:38 PM~20219211
> *some pics and video in da sun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: it just jumps out at you :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 30 2011, 11:41 AM~20219239
> *:wow: it just jumps out at you  :biggrin:
> *


Ur acting very homish right now :wow:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 30 2011, 12:43 PM~20219249
> *Ur acting very homish right now :wow:
> *


your acting like a 4 year old girl that has to try to get the last word out cuz no one likes you


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 30 2011, 02:14 PM~20220423
> *your acting like a 4 year old girl that has to try to get the last word out cuz no one likes you
> *


I'M not here for friends u jackass ... I'm here to piss u off!!!















































And get the last word


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 30 2011, 05:19 PM~20220460
> *I'M not here for friends u jackass ... I'm here to piss u off!!!
> And get the last word
> *


oh and to suck me off member :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 30 2011, 03:19 PM~20220460
> *I'M not here for friends u jackass ... I'm here to piss u off!!!
> And get the last word
> *


see you dont know am not pissed not at all it takes alot more then a little girl to piss me off :biggrin: and ya not going to get the last word LOL hahaha 
have you painted anything this month??? i seen the bike you did not long ago not to shabby lol 
be sure to rub as your sucking


----------



## elspock84

:uh:


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 26 2011, 11:56 AM~20185944
> *MY baby has a strong heart beat!!!  :biggrin:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :run:  :run:  :run:
> *


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 30 2011, 02:35 PM~20220608
> *see you dont know  am not pissed  not at all it takes alot more then a little girl to piss me off  :biggrin:  and ya not going to get the last word LOL hahaha
> have you painted anything this month??? i seen the bike you did  not long ago not to shabby lol
> be sure to rub as your sucking
> *


Hi


----------



## lesstime

hello


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 30 2011, 05:28 PM~20222075
> *hello
> *


Wut


----------



## lesstime

HUH?


----------



## elspock84

WTF :uh:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by lesstime+Mar 30 2011, 05:34 PM~20222125-->
> 
> 
> 
> HUH?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@Mar 30 2011, 06:53 PM~20222899
> *WTF :uh:
> *


say


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 30 2011, 10:17 PM~20223212
> *say
> *


:boink:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 30 2011, 07:34 PM~20223406
> *:boink:
> *


No way way :happysad:


----------



## DETONATER

*Choose who is who and speak on it...*
*I'm obviously the last guy delivering a BOX of flake so these fools can be glittery * :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 30 2011, 07:46 PM~20223554
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Choose who is who and speak on it...
> I'm obviously the last guy delivering a BOX of flake so these fools can be glittery  :biggrin:
> *


that foo said MIJA :cheesy: :roflmao: :roflmao: 














































































wait wut :around:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

CONGRATS ON THE HEARTBEAT COMPA...


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 30 2011, 10:46 PM~20223554
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Choose who is who and speak on it...
> I'm obviously the last guy delivering a BOX of flake so these fools can be glittery  :biggrin:
> *


ummm wtf :uh: i didnt know i could dance that way :happysad:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 30 2011, 08:46 PM~20223554
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Choose who is who and speak on it...
> I'm obviously the last guy delivering a BOX of flake so these fools can be glittery  :biggrin:
> *


IT'S HARD TO CALL... LMAO... YOU SURELY ARE THE LAST GUY THOUGH... I CAN STR8 OUT PICTURE YOU SAYING THAT TOO MARK... "DON'T LOOK AT ME, I AM STR8..." I THINK COMPA REMINDS ME OF BARTENDER... HAHAHA SORRY COMPA, BUT THIS VIDEO IS HALLARIOUS... :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 31 2011, 11:50 AM~20227143
> *IT'S HARD TO CALL... LMAO... YOU SURELY ARE THE LAST GUY THOUGH... I CAN STR8 OUT PICTURE YOU SAYING THAT TOO MARK... "DON'T LOOK AT ME, I AM STR8..." I THINK COMPA REMINDS ME OF BARTENDER... HAHAHA SORRY COMPA, BUT THIS VIDEO IS HALLARIOUS... :biggrin:
> *


ya ni chingas!!  im da dude in da back jammin in my chones


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 31 2011, 12:02 PM~20227995
> *ya ni chingas!!    im da dude in da back jammin in my chones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN I FORGOT ABOUT THAT HOOKER... LMAO... :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 31 2011, 12:02 PM~20227995
> *ya ni chingas!!    im da dude in da back jammin in my chones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hi_ryder

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 1 2011, 05:02 AM~20227995
> *ya ni chingas!!    im da dude in da back jammin in my chones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


elcock84


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Mar 31 2011, 03:28 PM~20228552
> *elcock84
> *


WANT SOME :wow:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder+Mar 31 2011, 01:28 PM~20228552-->
> 
> 
> 
> elcock84
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@Mar 31 2011, 01:52 PM~20228713
> *WANT SOME  :wow:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: THAT WAS A HOMERUN IN MY BOOK... SORRY RYDER, YOU SET YOURSELF UP, AND COMPA JUST TO QUICK ON THE DRAW... :happysad:


----------



## cutebratt04

:wave:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 31 2011, 04:09 PM~20228794
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: THAT WAS A HOMERUN IN MY BOOK... SORRY RYDER, YOU SET YOURSELF UP, AND COMPA JUST TO QUICK ON THE DRAW... :happysad:
> *


 :guns: :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 31 2011, 05:04 PM~20229204
> *:wave:
> *


 :squint: :squint: :squint:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 31 2011, 03:13 PM~20229271
> *:squint:  :squint:  :squint:
> *


HEY BRAT COMPA ACTING LIKE HE DON'T LIKE YOUR WAVES... YOU KNOW BEHIND THE SQINTS IS A BOINK BOINK BOINK... LMAO....


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Mar 31 2011, 04:13 PM~20229271-->
> 
> 
> 
> :squint:  :squint:  :squint:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :tears: :dunno:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 31 2011, 06:17 PM~20230077
> *HEY BRAT COMPA ACTING LIKE HE DON'T LIKE YOUR WAVES... YOU KNOW BEHIND THE SQINTS IS A BOINK BOINK BOINK... LMAO....
> *


Yeah I Know lol! :happysad:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 31 2011, 05:28 PM~20230170
> *:tears:  :dunno:
> Yeah I Know lol! :happysad:
> *


MAN UP WOMAN DON'T EVER LET THEM SEE YOU CRY... :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 31 2011, 07:28 PM~20230170
> *:tears:  :dunno:
> *


umm i was :fool2: :fool2: in my mind thats my concentrating face :happysad:


----------



## elspock84

so i sold 3 more frames to one of my boys from chicago for his 3 daughters :biggrin: so i got to work and finished 2 of them tonight  





















oh yeah i used some left over purple passion and added a lil more flake to change da color some more :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

flake wit out da clear


----------



## elspock84

3 extra coats of clear


----------



## elspock84

bike # 2 :biggrin: da lil girl wanted an aqua color and well i got to mixing and came up wit da best aqua color i could come up wit and i liked it :biggrin: no name for this blend yet :biggrin: :happysad: 






















looks good to me :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

no clear just flake


----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84




----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 31 2011, 08:09 PM~20231448
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HEY COMPA THAT PURPLE PASSION LOOKS GREAT FOO... TOTALLY LOVING THAT COLOR COMBO... :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 31 2011, 10:21 PM~20231587
> *HEY COMPA THAT PURPLE PASSION LOOKS GREAT FOO... TOTALLY LOVING THAT COLOR COMBO... :biggrin:
> *


thanks comadre the next one is gonna be pink wit a lil extra


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 31 2011, 08:50 PM~20231257
> *umm i was  :fool2:  :fool2: in my mind thats my concentrating face  :happysad:
> *


  So Where's My Birthday Present?  :happysad:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 31 2011, 11:05 PM~20232087
> * So Where's My Birthday Present?  :happysad:
> *


in my pants :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :wow: 

















































no wait a min *ATTENTION WHORE* mensa ur burfday aint for another hour :uh: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## elspock84

videos are up :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 31 2011, 10:09 PM~20231448
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



kool ass pic write there


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Mar 31 2011, 11:33 PM~20232396
> *kool ass pic write there
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 31 2011, 09:17 PM~20232215
> *videos are up  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *











*TO MANY CHOICES*


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 31 2011, 11:43 PM~20232506
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TO MANY CHOICES
> *


i almost did 3 but i ran out of clear :uh:


----------



## hi_ryder

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 1 2011, 07:09 AM~20228794
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: THAT WAS A HOMERUN IN MY BOOK... SORRY RYDER, YOU SET YOURSELF UP, AND COMPA JUST TO QUICK ON THE DRAW... :happysad:
> *


posted and run off to work... im like 16 hours ahead of EST. anywho. should have know better than to leave myself open to homosexual advances... :uh:


----------



## hi_ryder

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 1 2011, 06:52 AM~20228713
> *WANT SOME  :wow:
> *


sorry exit only...


----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder+Apr 1 2011, 12:59 AM~20233716-->
> 
> 
> 
> posted and run off to work... im like 16 hours ahead of EST. anywho.  should have know better than to leave myself open to homosexual advances...  :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hi_ryder_@Apr 1 2011, 01:04 AM~20233733
> *sorry exit only...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: COMPA IS AN EQUAL OPPERTUNITY MOFO... AHAHAHAHA....


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 1 2011, 01:20 PM~20236217
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: COMPA IS AN EQUAL OPPERTUNITY MOFO... AHAHAHAHA....
> *


I DONT LIKE RULES I LIKE TO BREAK THEM!! SO IF IT SAYS EXIT ONLY GOD DAMN IT IM GONNA GO IN IT  :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 1 2011, 11:29 AM~20236284
> *I DONT LIKE RULES I LIKE TO BREAK THEM!! SO IF IT SAYS EXIT ONLY GOD DAMN IT IM GONNA GO IN IT    :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


"no more locked doors" :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 1 2011, 01:32 PM~20236308
> *"no more locked doors" :cheesy:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Apr 1 2011, 12:04 AM~20233733
> *sorry exit only...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *











:wow:


----------



## 70295

que onde mi spock....i got a pedal car, stroller and a bike frame that need some paint......if you can give me a call tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sebas65impalass_@Apr 1 2011, 01:46 PM~20236397
> *que onde mi spock....i got a pedal car, stroller and a bike frame that need some paint......if you can give me a call tomorrow :biggrin:
> *


orale


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 1 2011, 01:43 PM~20236384
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:
> *


hello snoookums :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 1 2011, 10:49 AM~20236412
> *hello snoookums  :fool2:  :fool2:  :fool2:  :fool2:
> *


Wut up Duck.... Did Louie show u the pix of the 49 bomb I'm doing :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 1 2011, 03:12 PM~20236920
> *Wut up Duck.... Did Louie show u the pix of the 49 bomb I'm doing :cheesy:
> *


 :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 1 2011, 12:43 PM~20237082
> *:nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 1 2011, 03:54 PM~20237153
> *:wow:
> *


i thinks you lying nukka :squint: :squint:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 1 2011, 12:58 PM~20237169
> *i thinks you lying nukka  :squint:  :squint:
> *


I thinks u thinks u thunks


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 1 2011, 05:35 PM~20237739
> *I thinks u thinks u thunks
> *


FAH Q


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 1 2011, 03:38 PM~20238051
> *FAH Q
> *


 :uh:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 1 2011, 11:56 PM~20240325
> *:uh:
> *


fah king bisssh!!


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 1 2011, 09:08 PM~20240434
> *fah king bisssh!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 2 2011, 12:35 AM~20240681
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## bigshod




----------



## hi_ryder

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 2 2011, 04:29 AM~20236284
> *I DONT LIKE RULES I LIKE TO BREAK THEM!! SO IF IT SAYS EXIT ONLY GOD DAMN IT IM GONNA GO IN IT    :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


no boobies for you fukkin ****


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Apr 2 2011, 08:28 AM~20241636
> *no boobies for you fukkin ****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder+Apr 2 2011, 06:28 AM~20241636-->
> 
> 
> 
> no boobies for you fukkin ****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :h5: HELL YEAH WIN AT WHAT EVER COST KINDA MENTALITY...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@Apr 2 2011, 08:07 AM~20241957
> *NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *



DAMN COMPA, THIS NUKKA HIT YOU WHERE IT HURTS... DON'T MAKE HIM FIND A BUDDY GETTING CUT OFF ONE EITHER... WHITE FLAG FOO... WHITE FLAG... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: PINCHE SERVER BEING DOWN GAVE YOUR OPONENTS THE TIME TO GET YOU GOOD TODAY... REGROUP MY FRIEND...


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 2 2011, 03:01 PM~20242898
> *:h5: HELL YEAH WIN AT WHAT EVER COST KINDA MENTALITY...
> DAMN COMPA, THIS NUKKA HIT YOU WHERE IT HURTS... DON'T MAKE HIM FIND A  BUDDY GETTING CUT OFF ONE EITHER... WHITE FLAG FOO... WHITE FLAG... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: PINCHE SERVER BEING DOWN GAVE YOUR OPONENTS THE TIME TO GET YOU GOOD TODAY... REGROUP MY FRIEND...
> *


    neva surrender!!!!!!


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 2 2011, 12:20 PM~20242992
> *      neva surrender!!!!!!
> *


That's my boo ... She strives til u finish


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 2 2011, 03:22 PM~20242999
> *That's my boo ... She strives til u finish
> *


:h5: yeah!!! 











































wait a min  i see what u did there


----------



## elspock84




----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 2 2011, 12:32 PM~20243038
> *:h5: yeah!!!
> wait a min    i see what u did there
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 2 2011, 03:41 PM~20243080
> *:happysad:
> *


 :squint: :squint: :squint:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 2 2011, 02:39 PM~20243070
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks Good I See the Snow has Finally Melted lol! :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 2 2011, 02:53 PM~20243153
> *:squint:  :squint:  :squint:
> *


I Forget is that your Concentrating Face or your Constipation Face Lmao?! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :happysad:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 2 2011, 04:27 PM~20243312
> *I Forget is that your Concentrating Face or your Constipation Face Lmao?! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :happysad:
> *


Thats my mind rape look :twak: this my constipation faces :angry:


----------



## hi_ryder

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 3 2011, 01:07 AM~20241957
> *NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


thats how i roll  :happysad:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Apr 2 2011, 06:30 PM~20243733
> *thats how i roll    :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Fah q crocodile hunter :twak:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Apr 2 2011, 03:30 PM~20243733
> *thats how i roll    :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## hi_ryder

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 3 2011, 10:37 AM~20244078
> *Fah q crocodile hunter :twak:
> *


just remember that fa next time foo... 8 of teh 10 deadlist snakes come from down unda, and i strikes like one. :yes: BLAOOOOWWWW


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Apr 2 2011, 07:11 PM~20244798
> *just remember that fa next time foo...  8 of teh 10 deadlist snakes come from down unda, and i strikes like one.  :yes: BLAOOOOWWWW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


mine is one of them


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder+Apr 2 2011, 10:11 PM~20244798-->
> 
> 
> 
> just remember that fa next time foo...  8 of teh 10 deadlist snakes come from down unda, and i strikes like one.  :yes: BLAOOOOWWWW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You promise :naughty:
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigshod_@Apr 2 2011, 10:49 PM~20245031
> *mine is one of them
> *


 hmmm lil ass worm


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04+Apr 2 2011, 02:27 PM~20243312-->
> 
> 
> 
> I Forget is that your Concentrating Face or your Constipation Face Lmao?! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :happysad:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BRAT YOU ON A ROLL GIRL...:h5:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2011, 03:14 PM~20243482
> *Thats my mind rape look :twak: this my constipation faces :angry:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMFAO... YOU A FOOO COMPA!!!HAHAHAHAHA....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2011, 04:30 PM~20243733
> *thats how i roll    :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> RYDER, ARE YOU SERIOUS YOU JUST WENT AND POSTED A CLIP OF MEN IN TIGHTY WHITIES, AND TIGHTS??? EYE CANDY FOR SHOD AND COMPA... A LIL COUNTER PRODUCTIVE IF YOU ASK ME... HAHAHAHAHAHA....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2011, 08:11 PM~20244798
> *just remember that fa next time foo...  8 of teh 10 deadlist snakes come from down unda, and i strikes like one.  :yes: BLAOOOOWWWW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2011, 08:49 PM~20245031
> *mine is one of them
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@Apr 2 2011, 10:07 PM~20245629
> *You promise :naughty:
> 
> hmmm lil ass worm
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hi_ryder

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 3 2011, 01:49 PM~20245031
> *mine is one of them
> *


what teh :angry: :roflmao:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 2 2011, 09:17 PM~20245695
> *BRAT YOU ON A ROLL GIRL...:h5:
> LMFAO... YOU A FOOO COMPA!!!HAHAHAHAHA....
> RYDER, ARE YOU SERIOUS YOU JUST WENT AND POSTED A CLIP OF MEN IN TIGHTY WHITIES, AND TIGHTS??? EYE CANDY FOR SHOD AND COMPA... A LIL COUNTER PRODUCTIVE IF YOU ASK ME... HAHAHAHAHAHA....
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 2 2011, 01:39 PM~20243070
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


AWSOME COLOR COMBOS, HOPE YOU HAD A WONDERFUL WEEKEND COMPA... :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

:wave:


----------



## elspock84

got bike #3 done tonight :biggrin: . i named this mix pretty in pink :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

got da flake mixxed up ready to shoot


----------



## elspock84

3 coats of flake :biggrin: no clear yet


----------



## elspock84




----------



## hi_ryder

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 4 2011, 01:58 PM~20251582
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sumem tells me you gonna paint your truck this color... :uh:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 3 2011, 08:58 PM~20251582
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




OOOO NIIICE!!! VERRRY NIIICE... :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

Hi Spock! :wave:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 4 2011, 10:07 PM~20260062
> *Hi Spock! :wave:
> *


sup heffa :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## elspock84

so i got a nasty scare at work today. me and my lady work together and well she told me she was spotting and it scarred da fuck outta me! i thought da worst! thought my lady was havin a miscarriage! hno: so had to rush to dr and make sure everthing was good. and thank god everything was good. they took an ultrasound and i got to see my baby for da first time!!!! but lil fucker had its legs crossed and we werent able to see if its a boy or girl. on da 26th hopefuly it shows us. so i can start picking da colors for da stroller  

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

heres my baby it got a big dome like its daddy :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

Aww I'm Glad everything is ok! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 4 2011, 10:37 PM~20260436
> *Aww I'm Glad everything is ok! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


yes thank god, my daddy and my grandpa! shit that drive from work to da hospital was a looooooooooooong ass drive since i was so scurred!!  shit ever since my grandpa passed ive been a fucking emotional wreck that this shit just made it worse  but im good now :h5: ill jump in da garage tomorrow to calm me down .


----------



## bigshod

:inout:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 4 2011, 11:04 PM~20260789
> *:inout:
> *


 :fuq: :fuq: :fuq: :fuq: :fuq: :fuq:


----------



## Catalyzed

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 4 2011, 10:30 PM~20260363
> *so i got a nasty scare at work today. me and my lady work together and well she told me she was spotting and it scarred da fuck outta me! i thought da worst! thought my lady was havin a miscarriage!  hno: so had to rush to dr and make sure everthing was good. and thank god everything was good. they took an ultrasound and i got to see my baby for da first time!!!! but lil fucker had its legs crossed and we werent able to see if its a boy or girl. on da 26th hopefuly it shows us. so i can start picking da colors for da stroller
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> heres my baby it got a big dome like its daddy  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*Glad to hear all went well for you bro!  *


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 4 2011, 08:30 PM~20260363
> *so i got a nasty scare at work today. me and my lady work together and well she told me she was spotting and it scarred da fuck outta me! i thought da worst! thought my lady was havin a miscarriage!  hno: so had to rush to dr and make sure everthing was good. and thank god everything was good. they took an ultrasound and i got to see my baby for da first time!!!! but lil fucker had its legs crossed and we werent able to see if its a boy or girl. on da 26th hopefuly it shows us. so i can start picking da colors for da stroller
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> heres my baby it got a big dome like its daddy  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Oh, Lilspock11 assuming its a boy...:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed+Apr 5 2011, 12:43 AM~20261767-->
> 
> 
> 
> *Glad to hear all went well for you bro!   *
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks bro :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-DETONATER_@Apr 5 2011, 01:01 AM~20261906
> *Oh, Lilspock11 assuming its a boy...:thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


that would be nice


----------



## bigshod

:uh:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Apr 4 2011, 08:30 PM~20260363-->
> 
> 
> 
> so i got a nasty scare at work today. me and my lady work together and well she told me she was spotting and it scarred da fuck outta me! i thought da worst! thought my lady was havin a miscarriage!  hno: so had to rush to dr and make sure everthing was good. and thank god everything was good. they took an ultrasound and i got to see my baby for da first time!!!! but lil fucker had its legs crossed and we werent able to see if its a boy or girl. on da 26th hopefuly it shows us. so i can start picking da colors for da stroller
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> heres my baby it got a big dome like its daddy  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HEY MAKE SURE YOU LADY ISN'T BEING TO STRESSED OUT, CUZ STRESS IS ONE OF THE FACTORS OF THE PLACENTA DETACHING FROM UTERUS WALL... TRUST ME, I KNOW COMPA... GLAD TO HEAR EVERYTHING WAS GOOD... CAN'T WAIT TO FIND OUT IF THE BABY IS A GIRL OR A BOY... :biggrin: TAKE GOOD CARE OF YOUR LADY RIGHT NOW, MAKE SURE SHE DON'T GO OVERBOARD ON THE THINGS SHE DOES EITHER... BETTER SAFE THAN SORRY...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 4 2011, 09:04 PM~20260789
> *:inout:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :uh:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@Apr 4 2011, 09:32 PM~20261056
> *:fuq:  :fuq:  :fuq:  :fuq:  :fuq:  :fuq:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i will be using this one... ahahahahaha...


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 5 2011, 12:51 PM~20264698
> *HEY MAKE SURE YOU LADY ISN'T BEING TO STRESSED OUT, CUZ STRESS IS ONE OF THE FACTORS OF THE PLACENTA DETACHING FROM UTERUS WALL... TRUST ME, I KNOW COMPA... GLAD TO HEAR EVERYTHING WAS GOOD... CAN'T WAIT TO FIND OUT IF THE BABY IS A GIRL OR A BOY... :biggrin:  TAKE GOOD CARE OF YOUR LADY RIGHT NOW, MAKE SURE SHE DON'T GO OVERBOARD ON THE THINGS SHE DOES EITHER... BETTER SAFE
> *


Thanks for da advice comadre! :h5:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 5 2011, 11:08 AM~20264852
> *Thanks for da advice comadre! :h5:
> *


WHAT ARE FRIENDS FOR??? IF NOT TO INSPIRE, ADMIRE, AND HELP EACHOTHER OUT??? :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Apr 5 2011, 12:38 PM~20264606-->
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :fuq:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 5 2011, 01:34 PM~20265053
> *WHAT ARE FRIENDS FOR??? IF NOT TO INSPIRE, ADMIRE, AND HELP EACHOTHER OUT??? :biggrin:
> *


:h5:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 5 2011, 11:34 AM~20265053
> *WHAT ARE FRIENDS FOR??? IF NOT TO INSPIRE, ADMIRE, AND HELP EACHOTHER OUT??? :biggrin:
> *


True dat! :biggrin:


----------



## hi_ryder

my wifes been pregnant 5 times and she only has 2 kids. my step son was born with his heart valves reversed and was blue in the face when he came out. went into surgery before my wife could even hold him. but now hes 19 and is in good health (after a shit ton of operations). she spotted like this with all her pregnancys, dosent necessarily mean anything sinister just happens to some women. hope everything goes good dude. ill say a prayer...


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Apr 5 2011, 04:23 PM~20266136
> *my wifes been pregnant 5 times and she only has 2 kids. my step son was born with his heart valves reversed and was blue in the face when he came out. went into surgery before my wife could even hold him. but now hes 19 and is in good health (after a shit ton of operations). she spotted like this with all her pregnancys, dosent necessarily mean anything sinister just happens to some women. hope everything goes good dude. ill say a prayer...
> *


Yeah I know my sister told me she spotted wit her last 3 kids. Thank god ur wifes kid is ok now. Thanks for da prayer homie :h5:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Apr 5 2011, 02:23 PM~20266136
> *my wifes been pregnant 5 times and she only has 2 kids. my step son was born with his heart valves reversed and was blue in the face when he came out. went into surgery before my wife could even hold him. but now hes 19 and is in good health (after a shit ton of operations). she spotted like this with all her pregnancys, dosent necessarily mean anything sinister just happens to some women. hope everything goes good dude. ill say a prayer...
> *


TRUE, THAT IT MAY NOT BE SERIOUS, BUT TRUST ME I HAD IT HAPPEN TO ME I HAD MY OLDEST AT 7 AND 1/2 MONTH PREGNANT, MY PLACENTA DETACHED FROM THE UTERUS, AND I NEARLY BLED TO DEATH, I HAD LOST MORE THAN HALF MY BLOOD, BUT IF SHE WAS SPOTTING I AM SURE THE DR. ASKED FOR ULTRA SOUND TO MAKE SURE SHE IS NOT IN THAT DANGER, CUZ IF THE DR. REALIZES IT IS LIKE MY CASE, SHE WILL BE BED WRITTEN TILL THE END OF PREGNANCY... SO BETTER SAFE THAN SORRY... :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 5 2011, 07:19 PM~20267461
> *TRUE, THAT IT MAY NOT BE SERIOUS, BUT TRUST ME I HAD IT HAPPEN TO ME I HAD MY OLDEST AT 7 AND 1/2 MONTH PREGNANT, MY PLACENTA DETACHED FROM THE UTERUS, AND I NEARLY BLED TO DEATH, I HAD LOST MORE THAN HALF MY BLOOD, BUT IF SHE WAS SPOTTING I AM SURE THE DR. ASKED FOR ULTRA SOUND TO MAKE SURE SHE IS NOT IN THAT DANGER, CUZ IF THE DR. REALIZES IT IS LIKE MY CASE, SHE WILL BE BED WRITTEN TILL THE END OF PREGNANCY... SO BETTER SAFE THAN SORRY... :biggrin:
> *


Yeah she had an ultrasound and everything was good :h5: kid got a big ass dome like me :happysad:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 5 2011, 05:43 PM~20267663
> *Yeah she had an ultrasound and everything was good :h5: kid got a big ass dome like me :happysad:
> *


NO THE BABY DON'T, THE BABY STILL IS FORMING SO DON'T HATE NUKKA, TRYING TO CURSE THE POOR LIL BEBE... HAHAHAHA DID I SAY THAT OUT LOUD???  I AM SURE HE/OR SHE WILL BE FINE...


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 5 2011, 08:04 PM~20267853
> *NO THE BABY DON'T, THE BABY STILL IS FORMING SO DON'T HATE NUKKA, TRYING TO CURSE THE POOR LIL BEBE... HAHAHAHA DID I SAY THAT OUT LOUD???  I AM SURE HE/OR SHE WILL BE FINE...
> *


He do got a big dome! :wow:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 5 2011, 06:50 PM~20268267
> *He do got a big dome! :wow:
> *


 :nono:  :no: :no: FIRST TIMERS FOR YOU???LMAO... :biggrin:


----------



## Catalyzed

:inout: :fuq: :ninja:


----------



## mrchavez

sup homie... hell yea its scary when you think about this and that, you know what i mean... i was like that with my lil one that was a year a go now hes all over the place in his lil candy stroller.. your baby(s) will make you happy... have fun cherish the moments..

new life will be the greatest accomplishments..!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 6 2011, 09:12 AM~20273150
> *sup homie... hell yea its scary  when you think about this and that, you know what i mean... i was like that with my lil one that was a year a go now hes all over the place in his lil candy stroller.. your baby(s) will make you happy... have fun cherish the moments..
> 
> new life will be the greatest accomplishments..!!!!!!!!!
> *


SOOOO SOOOO TRUE MR. CHAVEZ... :biggrin: BUT NOT JUST NEW LIFE, THE WAY YOU RAISE THE LIL SOMAMABISH IS... LMAO.... I SAY THAT WITH THE UP MOST RESPECT... :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 6 2011, 10:22 AM~20273605
> *SOOOO SOOOO TRUE MR. CHAVEZ... :biggrin: BUT NOT JUST NEW LIFE, THE WAY YOU RAISE THE LIL SOMAMABISH IS... LMAO.... I SAY THAT WITH THE UP MOST RESPECT... :biggrin:
> *


:h5: exactly.............. elspock you gonna sit back and think to yourself..'life is so beautiful" (with the lil ones)!!! as you watch him/her grow up... and then time flies...   :h5:


----------



## mrchavez

then time flies...... :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by mrchavez+Apr 6 2011, 11:12 AM~20273150-->
> 
> 
> 
> sup homie... hell yea its scary  when you think about this and that, you know what i mean... i was like that with my lil one that was a year a go now hes all over the place in his lil candy stroller.. your baby(s) will make you happy... have fun cherish the moments..
> 
> new life will be the greatest accomplishments..!!!!!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Dreamwork [email protected] 6 2011, 12:22 PM~20273605
> *SOOOO SOOOO TRUE MR. CHAVEZ... :biggrin: BUT NOT JUST NEW LIFE, THE WAY YOU RAISE THE LIL SOMAMABISH IS... LMAO.... I SAY THAT WITH THE UP MOST RESPECT... :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mrchavez_@Apr 6 2011, 02:34 PM~20274368
> *:h5: exactly..............  elspock you gonna sit back and think to yourself..'life is so beautiful" (with the lil ones)!!! as you watch him/her grow up...  and then time flies...      :h5:
> *


yeah i know about da time flying :happysad: my oldest nephews are goin to jr high next yr. i still remeber when they where both born :happysad:


----------



## elspock84

lil video of pink flake in da sun


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 6 2011, 02:54 PM~20275257
> *lil video of pink flake in da sun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 6 2011, 02:54 PM~20275257
> *lil video of pink flake in da sun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OOOO SHINEY SHINEY FLAKES... LMFAO... LOVE THE COLORS YOU BUSTING OUT FOO... :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 6 2011, 07:53 PM~20276505
> *OOOO SHINEY SHINEY FLAKES... LMFAO... LOVE THE COLORS YOU BUSTING OUT FOO... :biggrin:
> *


Gracias comadre  gonna b in da 70's this weekend! So I'm gonna try out da other 2 colors!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 6 2011, 06:33 PM~20276909
> *Gracias comadre  gonna b in da 70's this weekend! So I'm gonna try out da other 2 colors!
> *


COOL... WILL STAY TUNED... :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84




----------



## DETONATER

so i was bored earlier tonight so i sprayed some candy purple over da sunburst flake. :biggrin: 


































































 :wow: :wow:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 8 2011, 03:40 PM~20292688
> *so i was bored earlier tonight so i sprayed some candy purple over da sunburst flake.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 8 2011, 02:23 PM~20292989
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :wow: THE COLOR WAS BEAUTIFUL TO BEGIN WIF, THAT KANDY JUST GAVE IT A LIL PAZZAZZ...LOL... LOOKING HELLA GOOD COMPA... :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

hit me up bro


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Apr 4 2011, 09:42 PM~20260511-->
> 
> 
> 
> yes thank god, my daddy and my grandpa! shit that drive from work to da hospital was a looooooooooooong ass drive since i was so scurred!!   shit ever since my grandpa passed ive been a fucking emotional wreck that this shit just made it worse    but im good now  :h5: ill jump in da garage tomorrow to calm me down .
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aww Well I'm Glad Your Better now and your Lady Too! Both of you Need to take it easy Now and Destress as much as possible lol! :happysad:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 5 2011, 11:51 AM~20264698
> *HEY MAKE SURE YOU LADY ISN'T BEING TO STRESSED OUT, CUZ STRESS IS ONE OF THE FACTORS OF THE PLACENTA DETACHING FROM UTERUS WALL... TRUST ME, I KNOW COMPA... GLAD TO HEAR EVERYTHING WAS GOOD... CAN'T WAIT TO FIND OUT IF THE BABY IS A GIRL OR A BOY... :biggrin:  TAKE GOOD CARE OF YOUR LADY RIGHT NOW, MAKE SURE SHE DON'T GO OVERBOARD ON THE THINGS SHE DOES EITHER... BETTER SAFE THAN SORRY...
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HEY COMPA LOVE YOUR LIL COLLECTION OF BIKES FOO... HORDER... LMAO... BUT AT LEAST YOU FIND THEM A HAPPY HOME... :biggrin: HAPPY SATURDAY COMPA...


----------



## elspock84

1968 SCHWINN JR . BLACK BASE, A SHIT LOAD OF BLUEBERRY FLAKE AND 3 COATS OF CANDY BLUE


----------



## elspock84

1981 SCHWINN LIL CHICK. BLACK BASE, 18K GOLD FLAKE AND A LIL XTRA SOMETHIN, THEN 3 COATS OF CANDY ROOTBEER


----------



## FlipFlopBox

nice work homie!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Apr 9 2011, 03:28 PM~20298905-->
> 
> 
> 
> 1968 SCHWINN JR . BLACK BASE, A SHIT LOAD OF BLUEBERRY FLAKE AND 3 COATS OF CANDY BLUE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@Apr 9 2011, 03:31 PM~20298916
> *1981 SCHWINN LIL CHICK. BLACK BASE, 18K GOLD FLAKE AND A LIL XTRA SOMETHIN, THEN 3 COATS OF CANDY ROOTBEER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKING HELLA GOOD COMPA... :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox+Apr 9 2011, 09:23 PM~20299949-->
> 
> 
> 
> nice work homie!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 9 2011, 09:27 PM~20299968
> *LOOKING HELLA GOOD COMPA... :biggrin:
> *


Thanks yaw!!


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 9 2011, 03:28 PM~20298905
> *1968 SCHWINN JR . BLACK BASE, A SHIT LOAD OF BLUEBERRY FLAKE AND 3 COATS OF CANDY BLUE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I REALLY LIKE THIS COLOR... :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 9 2011, 10:47 PM~20300481
> *I REALLY LIKE THIS COLOR... :biggrin:
> *


that blue berry is a fucking trip bro! i thougt it was like a regular flake but god damn it!!! its like da lasers also!!! its a trip!!!


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 9 2011, 08:49 PM~20300493
> *that blue berry is a fucking trip bro! i thougt it was like a regular flake but god damn it!!! its like da lasers also!!! its a trip!!!
> *


Hahhaha Yes it is..! :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

do one with just blue berry and clear it make a vid

:wow: :drama:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 9 2011, 11:04 PM~20300603
> *Hahhaha Yes it is..!  :biggrin:
> *


even wit da candy on top it looks da same!! :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 9 2011, 11:18 PM~20300724
> *do one with just blue berry and clear it make a vid
> 
> :wow:  :drama:
> *


yes mam! ill do a spray can monday night and post it just for you snookums :biggrin:


----------



## FlipFlopBox

wat u need to do is make ur avatar pic bigger n post that up... lol


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox_@Apr 9 2011, 11:24 PM~20300786
> *wat u need to do is make ur avatar pic bigger n post that up... lol
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: bad ass bitch


----------



## hi_ryder

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 10 2011, 02:40 PM~20300917
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  bad ass bitch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dang that blueberry is purdy.... and id destroy this this bish, or shed destroy me one or the other. :chuck: :naughty:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 9 2011, 09:40 PM~20300917
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  bad ass bitch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i got a better pose


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 10 2011, 09:06 AM~20302651
> *i got a better pose
> *


yeah u do


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 10 2011, 07:30 AM~20302716
> *yeah u do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


U know it :cheesy: Photochop ur face underneath


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 10 2011, 11:37 AM~20303249
> *U know it :cheesy: Photochop ur face underneath
> *


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 10 2011, 09:49 AM~20303307
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's wut ur tongue does when it plays my flute


----------



## cutebratt04

Hi Spock! :wave:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Apr 10 2011, 12:45 PM~20303606-->
> 
> 
> 
> That's wut ur tongue does when it plays my flute
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got skills!!!! :naughty:
> <!--QuoteBegin-cutebratt04_@Apr 10 2011, 01:14 PM~20303766
> *Hi Spock! :wave:
> *


sup HEFFA! :boink:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 10 2011, 12:53 PM~20303927
> *I got skills!!!! :naughty:
> 
> sup HEFFA! :boink:
> *


How's your Much Better Half BURRO? :biggrin:


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 9 2011, 09:40 PM~20300917
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  bad ass bitch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :fool2:


----------



## 55800

ay bro you got any pics of that red over gold flake and the red over silver flake i cant decide which one would be better for my 12"


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Apr 10 2011, 09:32 PM~20306251
> *ay bro you got any pics of that red over gold flake and the red over silver flake i cant decide which one would be better for my 12"
> *


that wasnt red bro it was rootbeer.


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 10 2011, 08:16 PM~20306685
> *that wasnt red bro it was rootbeer.
> *


ya but i mean have u ever painted a red with gold or silver under it??if so u got any pics n wat u think would be better cause lesstime almost done wit my frame :happysad:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Apr 10 2011, 10:18 PM~20306710
> *ya but i mean have u ever painted a red with gold or silver under it??if so u got any pics n wat u think would be better cause lesstime almost done wit my frame :happysad:
> *


OH I C :happysad: NO I HAVENT BUT WIT GOLD ITS GONNA LOOK DARKER AND WIT SILVER ITS GONNA LOOK LIGHTER


----------



## bigshod

:uh:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 10 2011, 10:58 PM~20307152
> *:uh:
> *


HEY YOU COCK SUCKING BISH!!!! :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## elspock84




----------



## SIK_9D1

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 6 2011, 01:54 PM~20275257
> *lil video of pink flake in da sun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Drench it in Purple Candy and send it my way! :wow:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 10 2011, 09:03 PM~20307200
> *HEY YOU COCK SUCKING BISH!!!!  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


wut up nuk...did u get the pix i sent to ur phone of my truck im doin..wut u think :happysad:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 10 2011, 11:17 PM~20307373
> *wut up nuk...did u get the pix i sent to ur phone of my truck im doin..wut u think :happysad:
> *


YOU AINT GOT MY # YOU LYIN MOTHAFUCKA!!!


----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Apr 10 2011, 11:15 PM~20307359
> *Drench it in Purple Candy and send it my way!  :wow:
> *


thats a great idea :wow:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 10 2011, 09:21 PM~20307415
> *YOU AINT GOT MY # YOU LYIN MOTHAFUCKA!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: thank goodness :biggrin: ur not on the update of truck list, get them from louie


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 10 2011, 11:22 PM~20307432
> *:thumbsup: thank goodness :biggrin: ur not on the update of truck list, get them from louie
> *


but i might have yours!! :wow:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 10 2011, 09:24 PM~20307445
> *but i might have yours!!  :wow:
> *


 :fool2: call me im lonely


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 10 2011, 11:26 PM~20307469
> *:fool2: call me im lonely
> *


well touf shit bish cause im not lonely!! muffaka!!!


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 10 2011, 09:28 PM~20307487
> *well touf shit bish cause im not lonely!! muffaka!!!
> *


 :inout: :fool2: NEXT :inout: :fool2: NEXT :inout: :fool2: 
i understand ur gayness side bidness in ur garage


----------



## SIK_9D1

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 10 2011, 08:22 PM~20307428
> *thats a great idea  :wow:
> *


A Huevo Carnal!


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Apr 10 2011, 11:32 PM~20307542
> *A Huevo Carnal!
> *


pero its sold :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 10 2011, 11:31 PM~20307529
> *:inout:  :fool2: NEXT :inout:  :fool2: NEXT :inout:  :fool2:
> i understand ur gayness side bidness in ur garage
> *


and you know this nukka!!!! shit i gotta pay da electric bill :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Apr 10 2011, 09:15 PM~20307359
> *Drench it in Purple Candy and send it my way!  :wow:
> *


SHOOT THAT BASE WOULD EVEN LOOK GOOD WITH A VIOLET OVER IT... :biggrin: 







BUENOS DIAS LOCOS... HOPE YOU HAD A GREAT WEEKEND COMPA, LOVE THE LATEST PAINT WORK YOU'VE DONE FOO... WELL A BIT ON THE TIRED SIDE SO JUST A QUICK TTT... :biggrin:


----------



## ars!n

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 10 2011, 09:04 PM~20307216
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: Damn that looks nice!


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by ars!n_@Apr 11 2011, 06:55 PM~20313225
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  Damn that looks nice!
> *


Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## SIK_9D1

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 11 2011, 10:09 AM~20311034
> *SHOOT THAT BASE WOULD EVEN LOOK GOOD WITH A VIOLET OVER IT... :biggrin:
> BUENOS DIAS LOCOS... HOPE YOU HAD A GREAT WEEKEND COMPA, LOVE THE LATEST PAINT WORK YOU'VE DONE FOO... WELL A BIT ON THE TIRED SIDE SO JUST A QUICK TTT... :biggrin:
> *


Oh jess it would!


----------



## MEANT TO BE 64

I have a question when painting. Car. If you don't go all the way to the metal do you still need to throw primer? There's a guy that will paint my car but he told me all it needs is to be water banded with 360 AND THEN SPRAY IT WITH PAINT. MY QUESTION IS WILL IT WORK? WILL THE Paint start chipping?


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by MEANT TO BE 64_@Apr 12 2011, 12:51 PM~20319541
> *I have a question when painting. Car. If you don't go all the way to the metal do you still need to throw primer? There's a guy that will paint my car but he told me all it needs is to be water banded with 360 AND THEN SPRAY IT WITH PAINT. MY QUESTION IS WILL IT WORK? WILL THE Paint start chipping?
> *


you can do that but still need to spray some PRIMER SEALER over da old paint.


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 12 2011, 11:24 AM~20319811
> *you can do that but still need to spray some PRIMER SEALER over da old paint.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 12 2011, 01:35 PM~20319904
> *:uh:
> *


 :shhh: :shhh: :shhh: :shhh:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by MEANT TO BE 64_@Apr 12 2011, 10:51 AM~20319541
> *I have a question when painting. Car. If you don't go all the way to the metal do you still need to throw primer? There's a guy that will paint my car but he told me all it needs is to be water banded with 360 AND THEN SPRAY IT WITH PAINT. MY QUESTION IS WILL IT WORK? WILL THE Paint start chipping?
> *


OK GUYS ONE DAY QUICKIES ARE DONE IN THIS MATTER, YOU CAN SHOOT OVER OLD BASE AS LONG AS YOU SCUFF OR SAND ALL THE CLEAR OFF THE OLD PAINTJOB...   





















HI COMPA !!! :wave:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 12 2011, 03:37 PM~20320801
> *OK GUYS ONE DAY QUICKIES ARE DONE IN THIS MATTER, YOU CAN SHOOT OVER OLD BASE AS LONG AS YOU SCUFF OR SAND ALL THE CLEAR OFF THE OLD PAINTJOB...
> HI COMPA !!! :wave:
> *


----------



## elspock84

more work for this week. wants it FLAKED OUT!!! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 12 2011, 02:55 PM~20321399
> *more work for this week. wants it FLAKED OUT!!! :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice, What color?


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 12 2011, 04:58 PM~20321428
> *Nice, What color?
> *


between sunburst and pink base and pink flake dont know yet :uh:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 12 2011, 11:40 AM~20319950
> *:shhh:  :shhh:  :shhh:  :shhh:
> *


 :|


----------



## 55800

:wave:


----------



## elspock84

pink base pink laser flake :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Apr 12 2011, 02:55 PM~20321399-->
> 
> 
> 
> more work for this week. wants it FLAKED OUT!!! :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wow: :wow: CAN'T WAIT TO SEE WHAT YOU COME UP WIF... LOL...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@Apr 13 2011, 09:25 AM~20328115
> *pink base pink laser flake  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



NIIICE... BERRRY BERRY NIIICE... LMAO... TOTALLY LOVE THE GIRLY COLOR... :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 13 2011, 12:20 PM~20328527
> *:wow:  :wow:  CAN'T WAIT TO SEE WHAT YOU COME UP WIF... LOL...
> NIIICE... BERRRY BERRY NIIICE... LMAO... TOTALLY LOVE THE GIRLY COLOR... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: thanks


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 13 2011, 10:28 AM~20328599
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: thanks
> *


 :uh:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 13 2011, 02:26 PM~20329468
> *:uh:
> *


 :fuq: :fuq: :fuq: :fuq: :fuq:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 13 2011, 09:25 AM~20328115
> *pink base pink laser flake  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *












:naughty: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 13 2011, 01:14 PM~20329726
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :naughty: :biggrin:
> *


Fits him purfect


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER+Apr 13 2011, 03:14 PM~20329726-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :naughty: :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wow:
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigshod_@Apr 13 2011, 03:37 PM~20329886
> *Fits him purfect
> *


fuck you :squint: :fuq: :squint: :fuq: :squint:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 13 2011, 02:07 PM~20330082
> *:wow:
> 
> fuck you  :squint:  :fuq:  :squint:  :fuq:  :squint:
> *


No fuck u :fuq: 
:cheesy:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 13 2011, 04:10 PM~20330105
> *No fuck u :fuq:
> :cheesy:
> *


not today im spotting :happysad:


----------



## bibbs




----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Apr 13 2011, 02:10 PM~20330105-->
> 
> 
> 
> No fuck u :fuq:
> :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@Apr 13 2011, 03:25 PM~20330690
> *not today im spotting  :happysad:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 12 2011, 02:37 PM~20320801
> *OK GUYS ONE DAY QUICKIES ARE DONE IN THIS MATTER, YOU CAN SHOOT OVER OLD BASE AS LONG AS YOU SCUFF OR SAND ALL THE CLEAR OFF THE OLD PAINTJOB...
> HI COMPA !!! :wave:
> *


X5! :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 13 2011, 10:07 PM~20333416
> *X5! :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :|


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 13 2011, 09:11 PM~20333469
> *:|
> *


 :wave:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 13 2011, 10:14 PM~20333493
> *:wave:
> *


 :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 13 2011, 09:16 PM~20333513
> *:boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


 :inout:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 13 2011, 08:21 PM~20333544
> *:inout:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 13 2011, 11:14 PM~20334196
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :shhh: :shhh: :shhh:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 13 2011, 09:23 PM~20334302
> *:shhh:  :shhh:  :shhh:
> *


oh shit its u again :inout:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 13 2011, 11:39 PM~20334476
> *oh shit its u again :inout:
> *


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Apr 13 2011, 08:11 PM~20333469-->
> 
> 
> 
> :|
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2011, 08:14 PM~20333493
> *:wave:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2011, 08:16 PM~20333513
> *:boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2011, 08:21 PM~20333544
> *:inout:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2011, 09:14 PM~20334196
> *:roflmao:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2011, 09:23 PM~20334302
> *:shhh:  :shhh:  :shhh:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2011, 09:39 PM~20334476
> *oh shit its u again :inout:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@Apr 13 2011, 10:04 PM~20334780
> *
> *


HAHAHAHA YOU GUYS ARE TOOOOO MUCH... BUENOS DIAS COMPA... HOPE YOU ARE HAVING A GREAT THURSDAY....


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 14 2011, 12:15 PM~20337583
> *HAHAHAHA YOU GUYS ARE TOOOOO MUCH... BUENOS DIAS COMPA... HOPE YOU ARE HAVING A GREAT THURSDAY....
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

:uh:


----------



## DETONATER

:scrutinize: tard...?


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Apr 14 2011, 10:44 AM~20337809-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2011, 11:30 AM~20338136
> *:uh:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DETONATER_@Apr 14 2011, 11:35 AM~20338172
> *:scrutinize: tard...?
> *


WHAT UP LOCOS... :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 14 2011, 01:35 PM~20338172
> *:scrutinize: tard...?
> *


 :happysad: how about SSSSSSSSSSSSSSLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWWW :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 14 2011, 12:23 PM~20338488
> *:happysad: how about SSSSSSSSSSSSSSLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWWW  :biggrin:
> *


Fool I was denying the truf.. tard my ass... :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 14 2011, 02:52 PM~20338674
> *Fool I was denying the truf.. tard my ass... :cheesy:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 14 2011, 12:52 PM~20338674
> *Fool I was denying the truf.. Poke my ass... :cheesy:
> *


Fixed


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 14 2011, 03:31 PM~20338902
> *Fixed
> *


wanna help me :wow: we can have a good ol time :wow:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 14 2011, 01:45 PM~20338980
> *wanna help me  :wow:  we can have a good ol time  :wow:
> *


Don't we always :uh:


----------



## hi_ryder

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 15 2011, 06:31 AM~20338902
> *Fucked
> *


 :uh:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Apr 14 2011, 02:25 PM~20339317
> *Spock luvs me
> *


 :uh:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Apr 14 2011, 04:05 PM~20339123-->
> 
> 
> 
> Don't we always  :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no not when ur breath is stanky :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2011, 04:25 PM~20339317
> *:uh:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> good day mate!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigshod_@Apr 14 2011, 04:31 PM~20339365
> *:uh:
> *


fuck off bish!!


----------



## DETONATER

Oh Spock, I have a present for you....


















































Wait for it!



















































*TO THE DOME! *


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 14 2011, 09:03 PM~20341522
> *Oh Spock, I have a present for you....
> Wait for it!
> TO THE DOME!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


shod uses that a lot he says it takes da saltiness off my cock :wow:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 14 2011, 08:42 PM~20342361
> *shod uses that a lot she says it takes da saltiness off my cock  :wow:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 14 2011, 11:44 PM~20342831
> *:wow:
> *


you wanna taste it :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

:nosad: :nosad: :nosad: SOME SIIICK PUPPIES UP IN HERE... :biggrin: :inout:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 15 2011, 12:36 AM~20343257
> *:nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad: SOME SIIICK PUPPIES UP IN HERE... :biggrin:  :inout:
> *


puppies i like puppies 

my favorite kinda puppies :0


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 14 2011, 10:38 PM~20343272
> *puppies i like puppies
> 
> my favorite kinda puppies  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PUPPIES??? THOSE ARE GREAT DAMES FOCKER...


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 15 2011, 12:45 AM~20343365
> *PUPPIES??? THOSE ARE GREAT DAMES FOCKER...
> *


da bigger da better :wow:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 14 2011, 10:48 PM~20343389
> *da bigger da better  :wow:
> *


WELL I GUESS BIGGER IS BETTER IN EVERY ASPECT OF LIFE...  :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I AM NOT INTO PUPPIES, SO I WILL TAKE YOUR WORD ON IT... :happysad:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 14 2011, 10:38 PM~20343272
> *puppies i like puppies
> 
> my favorite kinda puppies  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## hi_ryder

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 15 2011, 03:38 PM~20343272
> *puppies i like puppies
> 
> my favorite kinda puppies  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


if i were a chick id be ***** 100% how can you say no to those... :chuck:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 14 2011, 08:42 PM~20342361
> *shod uses that a lot he says it takes da saltiness off my cock  :wow:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 15 2011, 09:10 AM~20344612
> *:happysad:
> *


 :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Apr 14 2011, 11:43 PM~20343712
> *if i were a chick id be ***** 100% how can you say no to those... :chuck:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 15 2011, 12:38 AM~20343272
> *puppies i like puppies
> 
> my favorite kinda puppies  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


gavacha puppies. :happysad:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 15 2011, 09:51 AM~20344793
> *gavacha puppies.  :happysad:
> *


FAHQ PUTO VIEJITO PEDORO!!!


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 15 2011, 07:57 AM~20344819
> *FAHQ PUTO VIEJITO PEDORO!!!
> *


 :drama:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 15 2011, 10:30 AM~20344987
> *:drama:
> *


 :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 15 2011, 08:32 AM~20345000
> *:fool2:  :fool2:  :fool2:  :fool2:  :fool2:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 15 2011, 09:04 AM~20345075
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :fuq:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Apr 15 2011, 11:04 AM~20345075-->
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sup snookums!!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 15 2011, 11:30 AM~20345237
> *:fuq:
> *


hey hey calm down nukka  thats my bish you talkin too :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 14 2011, 09:38 PM~20343272
> *puppies i like puppies
> 
> my favorite kinda puppies  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Throw some flake and a few patterns on em and they'll look even better :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Apr 15 2011, 12:07 PM~20345455
> *Throw some flake and a few patterns on em and they'll look even better  :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: they look better natural!! :biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Apr 15 2011, 09:50 AM~20345352-->
> 
> 
> 
> sup snookums!!!
> hey hey calm down nukka    thats my bish you talkin too  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> she's two timing you ! :tongue:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@Apr 15 2011, 10:20 AM~20345530
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak: they look better natural!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

BUENOS DIAS... IT'S FRIDAY NUKKAS.... :run: :run: :run:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 15 2011, 12:33 PM~20345618
> *she's two timing you ! :tongue:
> *


nukka watch yo mouf them is fighting words


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 15 2011, 10:33 AM~20345618
> *she's two timing you ! :tongue:
> :yes:
> *


THEY HAVE A LOVE/HATE RELATIONSHIP FOO... LMAO... :biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 15 2011, 11:17 AM~20345982
> *nukka watch yo mouf them is fighting words
> *


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 15 2011, 11:23 AM~20346025
> *THEY HAVE A LOVE/HATE RELATIONSHIP FOO... LMAO... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs+Apr 15 2011, 01:23 PM~20346025-->
> 
> 
> 
> THEY HAVE A LOVE/HATE RELATIONSHIP FOO... LMAO... :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :happysad: it makes da sex better :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2011, 01:26 PM~20346043
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you callin me dumb fucker
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 15 2011, 01:28 PM~20346065
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


da fuck u laughin at nukka


----------



## bigshod

Uh..... Wtf is going on in here :uh:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 15 2011, 01:55 PM~20346237
> *Uh..... Wtf is going on in here :uh:
> *


we ready to fucks you :biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Apr 15 2011, 11:55 AM~20346235-->
> 
> 
> 
> :happysad:  it makes da sex better  :biggrin:
> you callin me dumb fucker
> da fuck u laughin at nukka
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigshod_@Apr 15 2011, 11:55 AM~20346237
> *Uh..... Wtf is going on in here :uh:
> *


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 15 2011, 12:02 PM~20346282
> *we ready to fucks you  :biggrin:
> *


 :|


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 15 2011, 12:38 PM~20346494
> *:|
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 15 2011, 12:02 PM~20346282
> *we ready to fucks you  :biggrin:
> *


:twak: :twak: :twak: TRUE MEXICANS DON'T SHARE NUKKA!!!

HEY COMPA PICTURE GETTING BEAT UP TO THIS ROLA... HAHAHAHA


----------



## FlipFlopBox

hook a brother up and do that rootbeer over a gunmetal grey gunmetal grey flake so i can see the outcome lol

jp

ttt for ya homie


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox_@Apr 15 2011, 06:37 PM~20348479
> *hook a brother up and do that rootbeer over a gunmetal grey gunmetal grey flake so i can  see the outcome lol
> 
> jp
> 
> ttt for ya homie
> *



ttmft...


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox+Apr 15 2011, 08:37 PM~20348479-->
> 
> 
> 
> hook a brother up and do that rootbeer over a gunmetal grey gunmetal grey flake so i can  see the outcome lol
> 
> jp
> 
> ttt for ya homie
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I get some decent weather tomorrow I'll hook u up nukka
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 15 2011, 08:52 PM~20348584
> *ttmft...
> *


Thanks for da bump comadre! :h5:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 15 2011, 07:10 PM~20348723
> *Well I get some decent weather tomorrow I'll hook u up nukka
> Thanks for da bump comadre! :h5:
> *


 :0 
wheres my hookup nukka 

how about a silver base with candy teal and a gold or blue pearl over it :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 15 2011, 10:09 PM~20349139
> *:0
> wheres my hookup nukka
> 
> how about a silver base with candy teal and a gold or blue pearl over it  :biggrin:
> *


I already did a charcoal wit teal


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 15 2011, 08:28 PM~20349278
> *I already did a charcoal wit teal
> *


Bish where the blueberry flake nuk


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 15 2011, 10:30 PM~20349296
> *Bish where the blueberry flake nuk
> *


oh yeah i fogot that one too :happysad: i got you boo ill do that first


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 15 2011, 08:28 PM~20349278
> *I already did a charcoal wit teal
> *


  PICS MY NUKKA :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 15 2011, 10:54 PM~20349496
> *  PICS MY NUKKA :biggrin:
> *


charcoal base 


































4 coats caribean candy (teal)


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 15 2011, 08:54 PM~20349496
> *  PICS MY NUKKA :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 15 2011, 09:26 PM~20349782
> *charcoal base
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 coats caribean candy (teal)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


"A car pulls up, who could it be?
A fresh El Camino, rollin key low-G" :biggrin: 




looks good i like it kinda looks like an oriental blue though 

:dunno:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 15 2011, 09:43 PM~20349942
> *"A car pulls up, who could it be?
> A fresh El Camino, rollin key low-G"              :biggrin:
> looks good i like it kinda looks like an oriental blue though
> 
> :dunno:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 15 2011, 09:26 PM~20349782
> *charcoal base
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 coats caribean candy (teal)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NOW THAT COLOR IS BAD ASS COMPA... :biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 15 2011, 09:48 PM~20349988
> *:wow:
> *


----------



## DETONATER

OMFG! Just got sick! :barf: :barf:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 15 2011, 11:43 PM~20349942
> *"A car pulls up, who could it be?
> A fresh El Camino, rollin key low-G"              :biggrin:
> looks good i like it kinda looks like an oriental blue though
> 
> :dunno:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY+Apr 15 2011, 10:06 PM~20350106-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DETONATER_@Apr 15 2011, 10:08 PM~20350117
> *OMFG!  Just got sick!  :barf:  :barf:
> *



YOU TWO ARE GONNA BURN FOR THAT ONE... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 15 2011, 10:08 PM~20350117
> *OMFG!  Just got sick!  :barf:  :barf:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 15 2011, 10:15 PM~20350165
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


THAT IS JUST EVIL...HAHAHAHA :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigshod

:happysad:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 15 2011, 10:52 PM~20350373
> *:happysad:
> *


you going to kearney tomorrow ???


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Apr 16 2011, 12:52 AM~20350373-->
> 
> 
> 
> :happysad:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 16 2011, 01:07 AM~20350453
> *you going to kearney tomorrow ???
> *


:fuq: bof yaw :fuq:


----------



## FlipFlopBox

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 15 2011, 08:10 PM~20348723
> *Well I get some decent weather tomorrow I'll hook u up nukka
> Thanks for da bump comadre! :h5:
> *



you the shit. im waiting on my kandy rootbeer to get here still appreciate it homie


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox_@Apr 16 2011, 08:41 AM~20351361
> *you the shit. im waiting on my kandy rootbeer to get here still appreciate it homie
> *


only if this fucking weather would be fucking nice


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 15 2011, 11:35 PM~20350593
> *:fuq: bof yaw :fuq:
> *


 :shhh:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 16 2011, 08:48 AM~20351841
> *:shhh:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 16 2011, 11:19 AM~20351971
> *X2 :biggrin:
> *


x3 :uh:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Apr 16 2011, 09:19 AM~20351971-->
> 
> 
> 
> X2 :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@Apr 16 2011, 09:54 AM~20352113
> *x3  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


to the cabaret bishes :shhh:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 16 2011, 12:25 PM~20352240
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> to the cabaret bishes  :shhh:
> *


i was just there and posted some old school hairy chonch :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

:wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HEY COMPA, HOPE YOU ARE HAVING A GREAT SATURDAY FOO... I SWEAR, YOU SHOD, RYDER, AND NOW YOUR NEW FRIEND SPLIT ARE FUCKEN HALLARIOUS... WELL HAD TO GET MY DAILY DOSE OF LAUGHS... SEE YOU LATER CORAZON DE MELON... :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04+Apr 16 2011, 01:47 PM~20352525-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> qvo burra!! :boink: :boink: :boink:
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 16 2011, 09:07 PM~20354541
> *HEY COMPA, HOPE YOU ARE HAVING A GREAT SATURDAY FOO... I SWEAR, YOU SHOD, RYDER, AND NOW YOUR NEW FRIEND SPLIT ARE FUCKEN HALLARIOUS... WELL HAD TO GET MY DAILY DOSE OF LAUGHS... SEE YOU LATER CORAZON DE MELON... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 16 2011, 10:34 AM~20352269
> *i was just there and posted some old school hairy chonch  :biggrin:
> *


 chonch ... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 17 2011, 03:48 AM~20356895
> *chonch ... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


you a lil late :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 17 2011, 07:15 AM~20357308
> *you a lil late  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


car show nukka take a look 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=572650&st=400


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 17 2011, 10:49 AM~20357608
> *car show nukka take a look
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=572650&st=400
> *


what am i lookin at :uh:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 17 2011, 09:59 AM~20357978
> *what am i lookin at  :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 17 2011, 12:00 PM~20357987
> *:0
> *


he snookums


----------



## bigshod

Wut up nuk


----------



## cutebratt04

:wave:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 17 2011, 09:59 AM~20357978
> *what am i lookin at  :uh:
> *


pics i took pendejo


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 17 2011, 03:01 PM~20358758
> *pics i took pendejo
> *


Oh ok cool :h5:


























Hey wait a fucking min who u calling pendejo??


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Apr 17 2011, 01:57 PM~20358533-->
> 
> 
> 
> Wut up nuk
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cutebratt04_@Apr 17 2011, 02:03 PM~20358558
> *:wave:
> *


Hello ladies :boink:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 17 2011, 05:26 PM~20359962
> *Oh ok cool :h5:
> Hey wait a fucking min who u calling pendejo??
> *


you hoe :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 17 2011, 05:55 PM~20360162
> *you hoe  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: tell him shaunie :cheesy:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 17 2011, 06:49 PM~20360486
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: tell him shaunie :cheesy:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 17 2011, 07:12 PM~20360595
> *:h5:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY+Apr 17 2011, 07:55 PM~20360162-->
> 
> 
> 
> you hoe  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigshod_@Apr 17 2011, 08:49 PM~20360486
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: tell him shaunie :cheesy:
> *


Fuck bof yaw bisshes :angry: I fucking hate bof yaw bisshes


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 17 2011, 06:27 PM~20359970
> *Hello ladies :boink:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 17 2011, 08:47 PM~20361446
> *Fuck bof yaw bisshes :angry: I fucking hate bof yaw bisshes
> *


fa Q 2 nukka :machinegun:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 18 2011, 12:22 AM~20362385
> *fa Q 2 nukka  :machinegun:
> *


 :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: all night long :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 17 2011, 10:29 PM~20362424
> *:boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink: all night long  :naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:
> *


no thanks shod take care of him


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 17 2011, 11:53 PM~20362889
> *no thanks shod take care of him
> *


 :uh:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY+Apr 18 2011, 01:53 AM~20362889-->
> 
> 
> 
> no thanks shod take care of him
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigshod_@Apr 18 2011, 08:40 AM~20363570
> *:uh:
> *


how bout boff yaw bisshes take care of deez nutts :wow:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 18 2011, 07:19 AM~20363703
> *how bout boff yaw bisshes take care of deez nutts  :wow:
> *


:fuq:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 18 2011, 07:19 AM~20363703
> *how bout boff yaw bisshes take care of deez nutts  :wow:
> *


 :shhh:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Apr 18 2011, 09:41 AM~20363807-->
> 
> 
> 
> :fuq:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> quit being a greedy bisssh you can share wit shaunie :angry:
> <!--QuoteBegin-SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 18 2011, 10:52 AM~20364189
> *:shhh:
> *


dont ask dont tell?? :uh:


----------



## elspock84

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: elspock84, *801Rider*


:wow: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## 801Rider

:loco:


----------



## bigshod

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: bigshod, I SPY ON U
:wow: na-uh


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 18 2011, 11:56 AM~20364561
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: bigshod, I SPY ON U
> :wow: na-uh
> *


Uh-hu :yessad:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 18 2011, 09:50 AM~20364524
> *quit being a greedy bisssh you can share wit shaunie  :angry:
> *


 :yes: 2 nuts 1 for bof yall fools :0


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 18 2011, 02:06 PM~20365367
> *:yes:  2 nuts 1 for bof us  fools  :0
> *


That's what I'm sayin :werd:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 18 2011, 12:10 PM~20365398
> *That's what I'm sayin i love teh cawks :werd:
> *


 :ugh: :burn:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 18 2011, 02:25 PM~20365534
> *:ugh:  :burn:
> *


----------



## FlipFlopBox

hows the weather over where u at? im gonna have my electrician wire up my new compressor wendsay im bout to start putting in work garage style!! haha weather is so fucked up round these parts


----------



## hi_ryder

1 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: hi_ryder

like usual


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox_@Apr 18 2011, 04:11 PM~20366192
> *hows the weather over where u at? im gonna have my electrician wire up my new compressor wendsay im bout to start putting in work garage style!! haha weather is so fucked up round these parts
> *


woke up to this bullshit this morning    its fucking april not march


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 18 2011, 03:38 PM~20366763
> *woke up to this bullshit this morning        its fucking april not march
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


EWWWW... FUCK SNOW!!! STAY WARM COMPA... HI TO THE REST OF U FOCKERS...


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

TTT


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Apr 18 2011, 07:18 PM~20367393
> *TTT
> *


Sup comps thanks for da bump :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

:wow:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 18 2011, 04:38 PM~20366763
> *woke up to this bullshit this morning        its fucking april not march
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yucky!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 18 2011, 07:01 PM~20368189
> *Yucky!
> *



THANK GOD FOR CALI WEATHER, ALL WE GOT TO WORRY ABOUT IS EARTHQUAKES...LMAO... :biggrin: FUCK IT IT'S WORTH TAKING THAT GAMBLE... :happysad:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 18 2011, 03:38 PM~20366763
> *woke up to this bullshit this morning        its fucking april not march
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

AHHHMMM AHHHMMM, I SAID HI FOCKERS... :biggrin: LMFAO...


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 18 2011, 09:45 PM~20369817
> *AHHHMMM AHHHMMM, I SAID HI FOCKERS... :biggrin: LMFAO...
> *


 :wow:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs+Apr 18 2011, 06:34 PM~20367119-->
> 
> 
> 
> EWWWW... FUCK SNOW!!! STAY WARM COMPA... HI TO THE REST OF U FOCKERS...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sup focker :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2011, 08:38 PM~20367958
> *:wow:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sup nukka!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 18 2011, 09:53 PM~20368658
> *:0
> *


suck my cock fucker :wow:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 18 2011, 10:16 PM~20370095
> *sup focker  :biggrin:
> 
> *


NOTHING MUCH JUST TRIPPING OUT ON THAT SNOW YOU ALL HAVE OVER THERE... FUCK I WILL BE SURPRIZED IF THERE ISN'T A BABY BOOM IN THAT STATE... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: HOW BOUT YOU FOCKER ANY UPDATES ON THE BABY??? WELL HASTA TOMORROW... BUENAS NOCHES LUCAS, PORQUE SI NO DUERMO LA GENTE VA SEGIR DECIENDO QUE TU Y YO ESTAMOS LOCOS...


----------



## bigshod

ttttT


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 19 2011, 10:57 AM~20372315
> *ttttT
> *


 :h5: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HEY COMPA, JUST MY DAILY BUMP... HOPE YOU ARE HAVING A GREAT DAY FOO... :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 19 2011, 01:07 AM~20370462
> *NOTHING MUCH JUST TRIPPING OUT ON THAT SNOW YOU ALL HAVE OVER THERE... FUCK I WILL BE SURPRIZED IF THERE ISN'T A BABY BOOM IN THAT STATE...  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: HOW BOUT YOU FOCKER ANY UPDATES ON THE BABY???  WELL HASTA TOMORROW... BUENAS NOCHES LUCAS, PORQUE SI NO DUERMO LA GENTE VA SEGIR DECIENDO QUE TU Y YO ESTAMOS LOCOS...
> *


no hay de queso no mas de papas :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 19 2011, 09:48 AM~20372609
> *no hay de queso no mas de papas  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I KNEW YOU KNOW WHAT'S UP MY MESICAN... :biggrin: :h5: :loco:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 19 2011, 12:36 PM~20372940
> *I KNEW YOU KNOW WHAT'S UP MY MESICAN... :biggrin:  :h5:  :loco:
> *


and you know this comadre :biggrin: shit i still be watching that shit when it ever comes on :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 19 2011, 10:42 AM~20372991
> *and you know this comadre  :biggrin:  shit i still be watching that shit when it ever comes on  :biggrin:
> *


NOTHING BEATS OLD SCHOOL... OH I KNOW YOU ALSO REMEMBER BENNYHILLS SHOW??? RIGHT??? HAHAHAHA FIRST COCHINO ON TV... :biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 18 2011, 10:16 PM~20370095
> *sup focker  :biggrin:
> 
> sup nukka!!
> ill suck your cock fucker  :wow:
> *


 :ugh: :barf: :nono:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 19 2011, 04:45 PM~20374707
> *:ugh:  :barf:  :nono:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 19 2011, 03:03 PM~20374840
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## bigshod

Wut up spock ... I hope u had a wonderful day :uh:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 19 2011, 06:43 PM~20375436
> *Wut up spock ... I hope u had a wonderful day :uh:
> *


No its been raining since yesterday and it's fucking cold


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 19 2011, 02:45 PM~20374707
> *:ugh:  :barf:  :nono:
> *


WHAT A DIFFERENCE ADDING A FEW WORDS MAKE...
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: COMPA DEFIENDETE... LMAO...


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 19 2011, 05:01 PM~20375537
> *No its been raining since yesterday and it's fucking cold
> *


Well fuk off then and stay wet like my ass 





































Wait wuh :uh:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 19 2011, 05:15 PM~20375640
> *Well fuk off then and stay wet like my ass
> Wait wuh :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 19 2011, 05:15 PM~20375640
> *Well fuk off then and stay wet like my ass
> Wait wuh :uh:
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 19 2011, 07:15 PM~20375640
> *Well fuk off then and stay wet like my ass
> Wait wuh :uh:
> *


nukka you need a shower then :uh:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 19 2011, 06:19 PM~20376072
> *nukka you need a shower then  :uh:
> *


Help me :happysad:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Apr 19 2011, 06:19 PM~20376072-->
> 
> 
> 
> nukka you need a shower then  :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigshod_@Apr 19 2011, 07:37 PM~20376702
> *Help me :happysad:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 19 2011, 09:37 PM~20376702
> *Help me :happysad:
> *


dont trip sweety ill scrub ur back :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 19 2011, 09:48 PM~20376782
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> :uh:
> *


dont hate nukka  you just jealous im gonna do it and not you :uh: but ill send u some pics if u want :wow:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 19 2011, 07:53 PM~20376837
> *dont hate nukka   you just jealous im gonna do it and not you  :uh: but ill send u some pics if u want  :wow:
> *


Yeah FOOL, send people pics... DON'T YOU EVER SEND ME A PICTURE OF YOURSELF AGAIN! DAMIT! !


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 19 2011, 10:52 PM~20377425
> *Yeah FOOL, send people pics... DON'T YOU EVER SEND ME A PICTURE OF YOURSELF AGAIN! DAMIT! !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 19 2011, 09:00 PM~20377544
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


And repost again










:cheesy:


----------



## bigshod

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 19 2011, 09:06 PM~20377636
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


And you too, don't be sending me flirty pics....


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 19 2011, 09:09 PM~20377665
> *And you too, don't be sending me flirty pics....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


then dont ask foo :wow:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER+Apr 19 2011, 11:09 PM~20377665-->
> 
> 
> 
> And you too, don't be sending me flirty pics....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigshod_@Apr 19 2011, 11:10 PM~20377679
> *then dont ask foo :wow:
> *


first of all wtf you doin asking my boo for pics  dont get checked nukka  

and you bish quit being such a slut


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 19 2011, 09:10 PM~20377679
> *then dont ask foo :wow:
> *


 :wow:WHAT :wow: I only needed a call not a foto!


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 19 2011, 09:13 PM~20377711
> *first of all wtf you doin asking my boo for pics    dont get checked nukka
> 
> and you bish quit being such a slut
> *


fukulildikidowutiwant :uh:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 19 2011, 09:22 PM~20377787
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


 :chuck:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 19 2011, 11:22 PM~20377787
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


 :ninja: :ninja: :ninja: :ninja: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 19 2011, 09:14 PM~20377723
> *fukulildikidowutiwant :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Tell me why he has a fish tank where the sun don't shine... :dunno:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 19 2011, 11:26 PM~20377832
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Tell me why he has a fish tank where the sun don't shine... :dunno:
> *


I DONT HAVE A FISTANK I HAVE A LIL GUT


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 19 2011, 09:27 PM~20377849
> *I DONT HAVE A FISTANK I HAVE A LIL GUT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

O.M.G. NEXT TIME SWING BY OUR THREAD AND WARN MY ASS TO WAIT TILL ANOTHER DAY TO VISIT THE THREAD... POBRECITOS OJITOS LINDOS, YOU FOCKERS HAVE VIOLATED MY POOR LIL EYES WITH ALL THIS NASTY SH*T... ASS WIPES...































HERE YOU GO FOCKERS...


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 19 2011, 11:02 PM~20378600
> *O.M.G. NEXT TIME SWING BY OUR THREAD AND WARN MY ASS TO WAIT TILL ANOTHER DAY TO VISIT THE THREAD... POBRECITOS OJITOS LINDOS, YOU FOCKERS HAVE VIOLATED MY POOR LIL EYES WITH ALL THIS NASTY SH*T... ASS WIPES...
> HERE YOU GO FOCKERS...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :fool2:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

yall some nasty fockers :barf:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 20 2011, 12:40 PM~20381071
> *yall some nasty fockers  :barf:
> *


fat bitches need love too :uh:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 20 2011, 10:49 AM~20381126
> *fat bitches need love too  :uh:
> *


yea back east with big bubba


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY+Apr 20 2011, 10:40 AM~20381071-->
> 
> 
> 
> yall some nasty fockers  :barf:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2011, 10:49 AM~20381126
> *fat bitches need love too  :uh:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 20 2011, 11:50 AM~20381552
> *yea back east with big bubba
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: you all are to damn funny...


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 20 2011, 11:53 AM~20381586
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: you all are to damn funny...
> *


 :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY+Apr 20 2011, 01:50 PM~20381552-->
> 
> 
> 
> yea back east with big bubba
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we got cold winters :happysad:
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 20 2011, 01:53 PM~20381586
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: you all are to damn funny...
> *


 :fuq:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 20 2011, 12:15 PM~20381725
> *we got cold winters  :happysad:
> 
> :fuq:
> *


 :wow: do you ever get lost ??? :happysad:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 20 2011, 02:33 PM~20381848
> *:wow: do you ever get lost ??? :happysad:
> *


thats what ropes are for


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 20 2011, 01:41 PM~20382274
> *thats what ropes are for
> *


like stallone in cliffhanger ??? :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 20 2011, 04:13 PM~20382470
> *like stallone in cliffhanger ??? :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 20 2011, 12:15 PM~20381725
> *we got cold winters  :happysad:
> 
> :fuq:
> *


 :0 :0  :twak: :twak: :ninja: :buttkick: :nono: :no: :fuq: ESE... LMAO....


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 20 2011, 05:34 PM~20383131
> *:0  :0    :twak:  :twak:  :ninja:  :buttkick:  :nono:  :no:  :fuq: ESE... LMAO....
> *


----------



## DETONATER

Sup A! :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 20 2011, 05:41 PM~20383207
> *Sup A!  :biggrin:
> *


 :squint: hola


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 20 2011, 03:37 PM~20383173
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


A SI NO GUEY... IT'S THE THUMB INBETWWEN THE MIDDLE AND INDEX FINGER PENDEJO... :biggrin: :happysad:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 20 2011, 05:43 PM~20383244
> *A SI NO GUEY... IT'S THE THUMB INBETWWEN THE MIDDLE AND INDEX FINGER PENDEJO...  :biggrin:  :happysad:
> *


 :0 u called me pendejo


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 20 2011, 03:47 PM~20383272
> *:0  u called me pendejo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SI SERAS, SI SERAS TAN GUEY... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 20 2011, 05:49 PM~20383295
> *SI SERAS, SI SERAS TAN GUEY... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: just a lil bit :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 20 2011, 03:54 PM~20383358
> *:biggrin: just a lil bit  :biggrin:
> *



I WIN... :tongue: THRRR... MUAHAHAHAHA....
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DETONATER

Damn spock, your on a loseing streak... :dunno:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 20 2011, 04:23 PM~20383634
> *Damn spock, your on a loseing streak...  :dunno:
> *


all that climbing from the abyss :ugh:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by DETONATER+Apr 19 2011, 09:52 PM~20377425-->
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah FOOL, send people pics... DON'T YOU EVER SEND ME A PICTURE OF YOURSELF AGAIN! DAMIT! !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2011, 10:09 PM~20377665
> *And you too, don't be sending me flirty pics....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2011, 10:14 PM~20377723
> *fukulildikidowutiwant :uh:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao:
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@Apr 19 2011, 10:27 PM~20377849
> *I DONT HAVE A FISTANK I HAVE A LIL GUT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How the hell did I already Know she was at Walmart even before I Noticed the Name on the grocery bags LMAO!!!!


----------



## DETONATER

Spock, I'm gonna do you a favor and delete the FISH :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 20 2011, 06:23 PM~20383634
> *Damn spock, your on a loseing streak...  :dunno:
> *


neva that :uh:


----------



## elspock84

*UP FOR SALE! 150 PLUS SHIPPING 1975 SCHWINN CRUISER *


charcoal base and charcoal flake. 




























4 coats of caribean candy


----------



## elspock84

put some work into mikes trike tonight. since it was da first decent night all week :uh: . 

sandblasted the fender at work getting it ready for some flake :wow: 






































did a lil welding and grindng here. god damn was it tight in there. my paws where too big. had to break some mixing sticks and use those to sand. 



















made a stand for it also so i can paint it. 











heres da special blend im doing for mike this shits gonna be crazy :wow:


----------



## elspock84

i also decided to tear down my ratrod cruiser i built last yr. im gonna building this kinda in a tribute for my grandpa. gonna be burgundy his favorite color.  

1958 schwinn corvette


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 20 2011, 10:30 PM~20386544
> *i also decided to tear down my ratrod cruiser i built last yr. im gonna building this kinda in a tribute for my grandpa. gonna be burgundy his favorite color.
> 
> 1958 schwinn corvette
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking good up in here! 

My 26" Schwinn frame looks the same as your 58, I was told it was a 52... it has the same rear brake bracket and molded head tube... :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 21 2011, 12:34 AM~20386576
> *Looking good up in here!
> 
> My 26" Schwinn frame looks the same as your 58, I was told it was a 52... it has the same rear brake bracket and molded head tube... :thumbsup:
> *


wheres da serial # stamped???? and whats da #


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 20 2011, 10:58 PM~20386723
> *wheres da serial # stamped???? and whats da #
> *


I need to strip it first because someone painted it like times.. :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 21 2011, 01:12 AM~20386799
> *I need to strip it first because someone painted it like times..  :biggrin:
> *


just strip da left rear drop out dats where the # should be. :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 20 2011, 11:16 PM~20386815
> *just strip da left rear drop out dats where the # should be.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

:0 nice bikes my nukka


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 21 2011, 02:33 AM~20387060
> *:0  nice bikes my nukka
> *


----------



## bigshod

:uh:


----------



## hi_ryder




----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Apr 21 2011, 09:16 AM~20387884
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wahahahahahahhahahahahhaha!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hi_ryder

dam spock wear a condom next time :uh:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Apr 21 2011, 09:25 AM~20387928
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dam spock wear a condom next time  so it can slide in my butt better :uh:
> *


ok cool :wow:


----------



## hi_ryder

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Apr 22 2011, 12:25 AM~20387928
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dam hi_ryder wear a condom next time so it can slide in my but better :uh:
> *


fixed


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Apr 21 2011, 09:34 AM~20387981
> *fixed
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## hi_ryder

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 22 2011, 12:38 AM~20388008
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Apr 21 2011, 09:40 AM~20388019
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


fuck it raw dawg it then :wow:


----------



## hi_ryder

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 22 2011, 12:42 AM~20388037
> *fuck it raw dawg it then  :wow:
> *


ewwwwwuuu you took it too far :uh:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Apr 21 2011, 09:46 AM~20388061
> *ewwwwwuuu you took it too far  :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wahahahahahahahah!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 21 2011, 08:08 AM~20388184
> *wahahahahahahahah!!!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84

stripped and sandblasted the chainguard. also had the frame media blasted ready for paint tomorrow or saturday :wow:


----------



## mrchavez

damn!!!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## louies90

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 20 2011, 05:23 PM~20383634
> *Damn spock, your on a loseing streak...  :dunno:
> *


you should see the streaks on his tan tarrans.. :burn:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Apr 21 2011, 04:22 PM~20390503
> *you should see the streaks on his tan tarrans.. :burn:
> *


toilet paper is so overrated :uh:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 21 2011, 02:36 PM~20390599
> *toilet paper is so overrated  :uh:
> *


Why do u wrap ur toilet in Paper stewpid :uh:


----------



## ~nip/tuck~




----------



## Dreamwork Customs

hey compa well this mofo server is tripping again so hope you get the post, i'll check in later see if the server is working properly, i soo am missing my laughs... :happysad:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

:wow:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 21 2011, 06:12 PM~20391321
> *Why do u wrap ur toilet in Paper stewpid :uh:
> *


Umm well duh :twak: that's y it's called TOILET PAPER :uh:


----------



## hi_ryder

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 22 2011, 11:27 AM~20392340
> *Umm well duh :twak: that's y it's called TOILET PAPER :uh:
> *


did someones finger break through the toilet paper again? sniff test will confirm... :happysad:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 20 2011, 11:30 PM~20386544
> *i also decided to tear down my ratrod cruiser i built last yr. im gonna building this kinda in a tribute for my grandpa. gonna be burgundy his favorite color.
> 
> 1958 schwinn corvette
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Aww That's Awesome! :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Apr 21 2011, 09:27 PM~20392745
> *did someones finger break through the toilet paper again? sniff test will confirm...  :happysad:
> *


I have stuffy nose right now so I need to do taste it instead :tongue:


----------



## FlipFlopBox

aye homie when u sprayed that yellow laser flake over the black base did it have any blue to it in person? in the one video it seemed to go from gold/green/to a blue sometimes in the one video i know sometimes with colors like that cameras cant catch it all

how did it look in person? mite do that to a whole car


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HAVE A SAFE AND HAPPY EASTER WEEKEND COMPA, LAYITLOW IS STILL TRIPPING SO HASTA ALRATO LOCO... :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84

some pink mix flake :wow:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

throw some candy over it bish


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 22 2011, 04:17 PM~20397517
> *throw some candy over it bish
> *


not mine bro so they get what they ask for. :happysad:


----------



## elspock84

heres da pics wit 3 coats of clear. ill scuff and reclear monday to make sure i bury the flake


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 22 2011, 03:17 PM~20397808
> *heres da pics wit 3 coats of clear. ill scuff and reclear monday to make sure i bury the flake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: That looks way brighter with the flash.. Looks bad ass son! :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 22 2011, 05:20 PM~20397821
> *:wow: That looks way brighter with the flash.. Looks bad ass son! :thumbsup:
> *


yeah it does in pics. ill take more wit da flash on and post them up. still not done with it though i wanna redo the caps up front in a diffrent color to break up the pink  but dont know what color yet.


----------



## mrchavez

that looks good.... i wonder how much flake is on your floor? :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 22 2011, 05:35 PM~20397879
> *that looks good.... i wonder how much flake is on your floor? :biggrin:
> *


only if you knew shit my floor is verry verry chiney :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

video


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 22 2011, 03:01 PM~20397727
> *not mine bro so they get what they ask for.  :happysad:
> *


its all good :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## hi_ryder

i know i did a test panel of .015 red in my garage no everything is blingin... :uh:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 22 2011, 05:58 PM~20398013
> *its all good  :biggrin:  :h5:
> *


:boink:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 22 2011, 04:50 PM~20398287
> *:boink:
> *


what you recomend for a first time gun 

im experienced but im a broke nukka :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 22 2011, 05:08 PM~20398382
> *what you recomend for a first time gun
> 
> im experienced but im a broke nukka  :biggrin:
> *


Oh ur experienced ... U got a badass teacher :wow:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 22 2011, 07:08 PM~20398382
> *what you recomend for a first time gun
> 
> im experienced but im a broke nukka  :biggrin:
> *


sharpe finnex guns is what i always use :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 22 2011, 07:06 PM~20398949
> *sharpe finnex guns is what i always use  :biggrin:
> *


Liar :uh:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 22 2011, 09:33 PM~20399112
> *Liar :uh:
> *


hes asking about da cheaper guns not my sata :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 22 2011, 07:42 PM~20399164
> *hes asking about da cheaper guns not my sata  :biggrin:
> *


U got it cheap ... So ur a fukcin liar :fuq:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 22 2011, 09:45 PM~20399196
> *U got it cheap ... So ur a fukcin liar :fuq:
> *


and ur fucking jealous :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 22 2011, 07:54 PM~20399268
> *and ur fucking jealous  :biggrin:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Apr 22 2011, 06:50 PM~20398870-->
> 
> 
> 
> Oh ur experienced ... U got a badass teacher :wow:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: :h5:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigshod_@Apr 22 2011, 07:45 PM~20399196
> *U got it cheap ... So ur a fukcin liar :fuq:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 22 2011, 09:56 PM~20399277
> *:biggrin:  :h5:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


he hates me cause i got a sata damn near new for 90 bucks :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

hey mark heres da pics of da pink flake wit da flash on


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 22 2011, 08:21 PM~20399451
> *he hates me cause i got a sata damn near new for 90 bucks  :biggrin:
> *


i hate you too unless ....
sell me your old gun :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 22 2011, 11:04 PM~20399736
> *i hate you too unless ....
> sell me your old gun  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 22 2011, 09:30 PM~20399953
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nucking futz i was just gonna ask you about this gun 

i know where one is but i didn't know if it was good or not 

how is it ??? :wow:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 22 2011, 11:57 PM~20400148
> *nucking futz i was just gonna ask you about this gun
> 
> i know where one is but i didn't know if it was good or not
> 
> how is it ???  :wow:
> *


fucking nice :wow: it uses alot more air than regular guns but god damn they spray great!! :wow:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 22 2011, 09:58 PM~20400165
> *fucking nice  :wow:  it uses alot more air than regular guns but god damn they spray great!!  :wow:
> *


  

so i really couldnt use it with my compressor ???


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY, cutebratt04

:wave:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Apr 22 2011, 04:17 PM~20397808-->
> 
> 
> 
> heres da pics wit 3 coats of clear. ill scuff and reclear monday to make sure i bury the flake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2011, 04:43 PM~20397926
> *video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2011, 09:26 PM~20399482
> *hey mark heres da pics of da pink flake wit da flash on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very Very Pretty!
> :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@Apr 22 2011, 10:30 PM~20399953
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :tongue:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 23 2011, 12:05 AM~20400205
> *:wow:
> :wow:
> Very Very Pretty!
> :biggrin:
> 
> :tongue:
> *


thank you heffa :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 22 2011, 10:01 PM~20400184
> *
> 
> so i really couldnt use it with my compressor ???
> *


fuck it ill just buy it anyway :0


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 22 2011, 11:10 PM~20400243
> *thank you heffa  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


I'm Not a Heffa!!! Burro! :angry:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 22 2011, 10:15 PM~20400285
> *I'm Not a Heffa!!! Burro! :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY+Apr 23 2011, 12:13 AM~20400272-->
> 
> 
> 
> fuck it ill just buy it anyway  :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no ur compressor will be enough
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cutebratt04_@Apr 23 2011, 12:15 AM~20400285
> *I'm Not a Heffa!!! Burro! :angry:
> *


and i am a burro from da waste down :naughty:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 22 2011, 10:41 PM~20400510
> *no ur compressor will be enough
> and i am a burro from da waste down  :naughty:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

cool i just gotta talk the guy down on the price he wants 120 :wow:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 22 2011, 11:41 PM~20400510
> *no ur compressor will be enough
> and i am a burro from da waste down  :naughty:
> *


 What? But your Not Sterile Your bout to be a daddy Lmao!  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

WOW... COMPA, LOVE THE PINK!!! OH Y DAMN BRATT, TE PARTIO EN LA MADRE... WITH THAT STERILE JOKE FOO... SHE IS LEARNING, AWWWW... OUR GIRLY GIRL, IS STARTING TO MAN UP... :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04+Apr 23 2011, 01:06 AM~20400661-->
> 
> 
> 
> What? But your Not Sterile Your bout to be a daddy Lmao!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i thought mules are the ones who are infertile :uh:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 23 2011, 01:13 AM~20400697
> *WOW... COMPA, LOVE THE PINK!!! OH Y DAMN BRATT, TE PARTIO EN LA MADRE... WITH THAT STERILE JOKE FOO... SHE IS LEARNING, AWWWW... OUR GIRLY GIRL, IS STARTING TO MAN UP... :biggrin:
> *


shes becoming a **** :wow:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

NUKKA DON'T GO TWISTING MY WORDS... :twak: :twak: :twak: OK WHERE WHERE WE??? OH YEAH HAVE A WONDERFUL WEEKEND LOCO, AND FORGIVE ME BUT I CAN ONLY READ YOUR LAST 10 POST... STUPID LAYITLOW IS TRIPPING GACHO... BUENAS NOCHES CORAZON DE MELON... :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 23 2011, 01:33 AM~20400835
> *NUKKA DON'T GO TWISTING MY WORDS... :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  OK WHERE WHERE WE??? OH YEAH HAVE A WONDERFUL WEEKEND LOCO, AND FORGIVE ME BUT I CAN ONLY READ YOUR LAST 10 POST... STUPID LAYITLOW IS TRIPPING GACHO... BUENAS NOCHES CORAZON DE MELON... :biggrin:
> *


 :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## hi_ryder

love the vagina flakes dude, makes me hungry for la chocha... :boink:


----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84

1980 fairlady for lesstimes wife black base and some hawaian punch flake 



some black base 




























got da flake ready to shoot 










3 coats of flake might do one more for shits and grins :happysad:


----------



## bigshod

Sup wit that blueberry .... Ur not helping sell product :uh:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 23 2011, 03:30 PM~20403315
> *Sup wit that blueberry .... Ur not helping sell product :uh:
> *


shut up bissh!  and im not done yet so wait a min :uh: 



:wow: got lesstimes frame recleared and i cleared his wifes frame also


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs+Apr 23 2011, 12:13 AM~20400697-->
> 
> 
> 
> WOW... COMPA, LOVE THE PINK!!! OH Y DAMN BRATT, TE PARTIO EN LA MADRE... WITH THAT STERILE JOKE FOO... SHE IS LEARNING, AWWWW... OUR GIRLY GIRL, IS STARTING TO MAN UP... :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2011, 12:18 AM~20400728
> *i thought mules are the ones who are infertile  :uh:
> shes becoming a ****  :wow:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah the mule is the Offspring of a donkey and a mare which is usually sterile lol! :happysad:
> 
> Ok Burro watch the **** Jokes! :angry:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@Apr 23 2011, 03:29 PM~20403549
> *shut up bissh!    and im not done yet so wait a min  :uh:
> :wow: got lesstimes frame recleared and i cleared his wifes frame also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

so after sprayin a small cap wit da flake and then adding some cabarnet candy i decided to candy out the frame also


----------



## cutebratt04

Beautiful! :cheesy:


----------



## bigshod

Cancel the blueberry ... I got it dun, hope u like the pix of the patterns


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 23 2011, 10:57 PM~20405511
> *Cancel the blueberry ... I got it dun, hope u like the pix of the patterns
> *


i hate you  you didnt send me no pix you lie!!!      what did i ever do to you?? for you to be so mean to me      all ive ever done is give you some good lovin :boink: :boink: you no good sack of shit    


Uo6qgptm_


































oh yeah and send me some nudes instead of car pics :wow:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 23 2011, 11:15 PM~20406018
> *i hate you    you didnt send me no pix  you lie!!!          what did i ever do to you?? for you to be so mean to me          all ive ever done is give you some good lovin  :boink:  :boink: you no good sack of shit
> Uo6qgptm_
> oh yeah and send me some nudes instead of car pics  :wow:
> *


  You're Such a Drama Queen Spock Lol!


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 24 2011, 12:22 AM~20406054
> * You're Such a Drama Queen Spock Lol!
> *


shut up attention whore


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 23 2011, 11:44 PM~20406154
> *shut up attention whore
> *


 :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## cutebratt04

Happy Easter *Spock!!!* :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

* :biggrin: HAPPY EASTER NUKKAS :biggrin: *


----------



## hi_ryder

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 25 2011, 06:02 AM~20409229
> * :biggrin: HAPPY EASTER NUKKAS  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that brunette on her knees like it rough look at her legs all beat up... :wow:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HEY COMPA, THANKS FOR THE EASTER WISH MIJO, HOPE YOU AND YOUR FAMILY ARE ENJOYING THIS GREAT AND WONDERFUL DAY...


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Apr 24 2011, 05:53 PM~20409993
> *that brunette on her knees like it rough look at her legs all beat up...  :wow:
> *


shes like shod he likes it RUFF :wow:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 24 2011, 08:28 PM~20410859
> *HEY COMPA, THANKS FOR THE EASTER WISH MIJO, HOPE YOU AND YOUR FAMILY ARE ENJOYING THIS GREAT AND WONDERFUL DAY...
> *


thanks same to you comadre! had a great time! da whole family went to go watch rio to be wit the kids :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84




----------



## bigshod

sup foo :uh:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 25 2011, 08:30 PM~20418209
> *sup foo :uh:
> *


Como estas snookums :wave:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 25 2011, 07:34 PM~20418838
> *Como estas snookums :wave:
> *


 :wow: yup


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 25 2011, 10:20 PM~20419311
> *:wow: yup
> *


 :roflmao: hey so ummm whats up wit da pics u supposed to send me :happysad:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 25 2011, 08:24 PM~20419368
> *:roflmao: hey so ummm whats up wit da pics u supposed to send me  :happysad:
> *


i sent foo :uh:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 25 2011, 10:42 PM~20419580
> *i sent foo :uh:
> *


  liar


----------



## danny chawps

q vo pinche paysa :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 26 2011, 09:55 AM~20422212
> *q vo pinche paysa  :biggrin:
> *


nada aqui nomas haciendo me una chaqueta :happysad: me das una mano :wow:


----------



## DETONATER

elspock84,Apr 25 2011, 10:42 AM~20415192]

















:wow:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 26 2011, 12:05 PM~20422957
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:
> *


 :wave: :h5: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## cutebratt04

Hi Spock! :wave:


----------



## elspock84

i need to make room for my caddy  should be spraying it in a about 2 weeks :wow:


----------



## elspock84

one of my neighbors dropped off his kids power wheel that he had one of his boys paint :uh: these mothafuckas didnt even spray any primer to seal da old paint :banghead: :banghead: than they sprayed some kind of pearl and rainbow flake mix that was blotchy and dripped everywhere. 

























































scuffed and masked ready to paint tomorrow.


----------



## DETONATER

:0


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 26 2011, 08:30 PM~20427719
> *i need to make room for my caddy    should be spraying it in a about 2 weeks  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn bro im suprised the show american pickers aint hit you up to but all your stuff


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Apr 26 2011, 11:23 PM~20428328
> *damn bro im suprised the show  american pickers aint hit you up to but all your stuff
> *


 :roflmao: nothin to valuable just a few frame s :happysad:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HEY COMPA LIKE YOUR CADDY FOO... LMAO... SO WHAT COLOR IS IT GOING TO BE??? WELL I WILL MORE THAN LIKELY MISS YOUR RESPONDS THANKS TO THE FACT I CAN ONLY SEE THE PAST TEN POST WHEN I REPLY... BUT JUST DROPPIN IN TO SAY WHAT'S UP NUKKA... :biggrin: OH Y :twak: DON'T WANT YOU THINKING I WENT SOFFFT... LMAO... :tongue:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 26 2011, 11:43 PM~20428545
> *HEY COMPA LIKE YOUR CADDY FOO... LMAO... SO WHAT COLOR IS IT GOING TO BE??? WELL I WILL MORE THAN LIKELY MISS YOUR RESPONDS THANKS TO THE FACT I CAN ONLY SEE THE PAST TEN POST WHEN I REPLY... BUT JUST DROPPIN IN TO SAY WHAT'S UP NUKKA...  :biggrin: OH Y  :twak: DON'T WANT YOU THINKING I WENT SOFFFT... LMAO... :tongue:
> *


Lavender base and then some purple and pink laser  



















:fuq: that's for da :twak:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

:fuq: THAT'S JUST BECUZ... :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84

sprayed da power wheel tonight. 

made sure to seal this mothafucka unlike the other fuckers. 




















lavender base


----------



## elspock84

mixed up some laser flakes. pink and purple 










cant really see da flake in da pics but it has enough. im gonna wetsand it and reclear it tomorrow to bury the flake  























































i was able to snap some pics of da flake. but it looks better in person.


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 27 2011, 08:54 PM~20436071
> *mixed up some laser flakes. pink and purple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cant really see da flake in da pics but it has enough. im gonna wetsand it and reclear it tomorrow to bury the flake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i was able to snap some pics of da flake. but it looks better in person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PATTERN THAT BITCH FOO... IF SNOOKUMS DID IT WHY CAN'T YOU??? I SAY" DO IT, DO IT, DOOOOOOOO IT!!!" AND I DON'T MEAN BOINK FOO... LMAO... WELL MY WAY OF DROPPING LOVE... :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 27 2011, 11:01 PM~20436148
> *PATTERN THAT BITCH FOO... IF SNOOKUMS DID IT WHY CAN'T YOU??? I SAY" DO IT, DO IT, DOOOOOOOO IT!!!" AND I DON'T MEAN BOINK FOO... LMAO... WELL MY WAY OF DROPPING LOVE...  :biggrin:
> *


I WOULD TRY BUT UMM THE OWNER AINT GONNA PAY ME SO FUCK THAT SHIT :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

elspock84,Apr 27 2011, 08:54 PM~20436071]
mixed up some laser flakes. pink and purple 










cant really see da flake in da pics but it has enough. im gonna wetsand it and reclear it tomorrow to bury the flake  























































i was able to snap some pics of da flake. but it looks better in person. 






















[/quote]

*Can't wait to see this crazyness in the sun! *


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

this looks sick i wonder what it would look like all flaked out with this 
nice work


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 27 2011, 09:54 PM~20436071
> *mixed up some laser flakes. pink and purple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cant really see da flake in da pics but it has enough. im gonna wetsand it and reclear it tomorrow to bury the flake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i was able to snap some pics of da flake. but it looks better in person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

SUP COMPA, GUESS YOU HAVE BEEN A LIL BUSY TODAY??? ANYWHO, JUST SWINGING THRU TO SAY WHAT UP NUKKA... LMAO... HEY THERE MS. BRAT...


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 28 2011, 10:00 PM~20443717
> *SUP COMPA, GUESS YOU HAVE BEEN A LIL BUSY TODAY??? ANYWHO, JUST SWINGING THRU TO SAY WHAT UP NUKKA... LMAO... HEY THERE MS. BRAT...
> *


naw its nasty outside so i didnt feel like reclearing that powerwheel :happysad:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 28 2011, 09:00 PM~20443717
> *SUP COMPA, GUESS YOU HAVE BEEN A LIL BUSY TODAY??? ANYWHO, JUST SWINGING THRU TO SAY WHAT UP NUKKA... LMAO... HEY THERE MS. BRAT...
> *


 :wave: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 28 2011, 08:07 PM~20443763
> *naw its nasty outside so i didnt feel like reclearing that powerwheel  :happysad:
> *


SO TE LA PASASTES THE JEVON... HAHAHAHA LAZY ASS... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :tongue:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 28 2011, 10:08 PM~20443765
> *:wave:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


 :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fuq: :fuq:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 28 2011, 10:11 PM~20443805
> *SO TE LA PASASTES THE JEVON... HAHAHAHA LAZY ASS... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :tongue:
> *


hell yeah got home and went to da garage and started sanding and was like man fuck this shit. so i took my ass inside and had me a concha and some milk :happysad:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 28 2011, 08:48 PM~20444175
> *hell yeah got home and went to da garage and started sanding and was like man fuck this shit. so i took my ass inside and had me a concha and some milk  :happysad:
> *


you had some chonch and milk. :wow: thats the way I like it too... :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 28 2011, 10:49 PM~20444189
> *you had some chonch and milk. :wow:  thats the way I like it too... :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :twak: i had a CONCHA pendejo :uh: 













ummm and milk wit chonch :uh: wtf


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 28 2011, 09:04 PM~20444359
> *:twak:  :twak: i had a CONCHA pendejo  :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ummm and milk wit chonch  :uh:  wtf
> *


a piece of ass and boobies fool... :|


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 28 2011, 09:04 PM~20444359
> *:twak:  :twak: i had a CONCHA pendejo  :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ummm and milk wit chonch  :uh:  wtf
> *


"You get nothing free in here. Now gimmie some choncho.!"


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 28 2011, 11:30 PM~20444653
> *a piece of ass and boobies fool... :|
> *


oh i thought u like cream pies :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@Apr 28 2011, 11:31 PM~20444667
> *"You get nothing free in here. Now gimmie some choncho.!"
> 
> *


 :ugh: :ugh: ok :happysad:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Apr 28 2011, 08:48 PM~20444175-->
> 
> 
> 
> hell yeah got home and went to da garage and started sanding and was like man fuck this shit. so i took my ass inside and had me a concha and some milk  :happysad:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2011, 08:49 PM~20444189
> *you had some chonch and milk. :wow:  thats the way I like it too... :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@Apr 28 2011, 09:04 PM~20444359
> *:twak:  :twak: i had a CONCHA pendejo  :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ummm and milk wit chonch  :uh:  wtf
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: weanies...


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 28 2011, 09:33 PM~20444690
> *oh i thought u like cream pies  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


 :cheesy: i do


----------



## hi_ryder

sup spook, spork, i mean spock.... crikey ttt mate :uh:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Apr 29 2011, 08:39 AM~20446421
> *sup spook, spork, i mean spock.... crikey ttt mate  :uh:
> *


  :0


----------



## DETONATER

*Get your bike painted here*

















[/quote]


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 28 2011, 09:11 PM~20443806
> *:boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:    :fool2:  :fool2:  :fool2:  :fuq:  :fuq:
> *



Wtf Why you gotta be Flicking me Off Burro?! :fuq: :fuq: :fuq: :angry:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder+Apr 29 2011, 06:39 AM~20446421-->
> 
> 
> 
> sup spook, spork, i mean spock.... crikey ttt mate  :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 29 2011, 07:19 AM~20446579
> *  :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cutebratt04_@Apr 29 2011, 07:20 PM~20450683
> *
> Wtf Why you gotta be Flicking me Off Burro?! :fuq:  :fuq:  :fuq:  :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: HAPPY FRIDAY COMPA!!!


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER+Apr 29 2011, 08:55 PM~20450493-->
> 
> 
> 
> *Get your bike painted here*</span>
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1104/206586_164368176951752_100001357112907_308219_8251421_n.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1104/165121_146934365361800_100001357112907_220517_5526003_n.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :werd:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 29 2011, 09:20 PM~20450683
> *<span style=\'colorurple\'>
> Wtf Why you gotta be Flicking me Off Burro?!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * :fuq:  :fuq:  :fuq:  :angry:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cause i can HEFFA :fuq: :boink: :boink: :boink:
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 29 2011, 09:23 PM~20450700
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: HAPPY FRIDAY COMPA!!!
> *


Thanks comadre :wave: 













:fuq: just in case :squint:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 29 2011, 08:42 PM~20450834
> *
> Cause i can HEFFA :fuq: :boink: :boink: :boink:
> 
> *


Umm No! Bad Burro! :nono: :fuq:


----------



## bigshod

:inout:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 29 2011, 07:42 PM~20450834
> *:werd:
> *


Its wierd you paint bikes with my product?


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 29 2011, 10:15 PM~20451061
> *Its wierd you paint bikes with my product?
> *


umm im agreeing wit what it says up there :uh:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 29 2011, 08:19 PM~20451097
> *umm im agreeing wit what it says up there  :uh:
> *


reverse psychology :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 29 2011, 10:21 PM~20451108
> *reverse psychology  :biggrin:
> *


dont suck my cock :happysad: 



does that count :happysad:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 29 2011, 08:25 PM~20451131
> *dont suck my cunt just tease it  :happysad:
> that counts  :happysad:
> *


FIXED


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 29 2011, 10:28 PM~20451152
> *FIXED
> *


fucker :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 30 2011, 01:02 AM~20452305
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


sup bish!!! :wave: :wave: :fool2: :fool2: :fuq: :fuq:


----------



## hi_ryder

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 30 2011, 04:46 PM~20452542
> *sup bish!!!  :wave:  :wave:  :fool2:  :fool2:  :fuq:  :fuq:
> *


sup spank :happysad:


----------



## cutebratt04

:wave:


----------



## elspock84

busy day today :happysad: had a few orders to fill.


used blackbase of course.




























new flake mix *southern blues*


----------



## elspock84

4 coats of clear.


----------



## elspock84

i did this frame just so i could finally use the GREENGO green flake mix 

im gonna need a new camera cause its not capturing da colors right


----------



## elspock84

damn camera im gonna go ahead and drop it in some water and exchange it today 

but heres da greengo green


----------



## cutebratt04




----------



## elspock84

charlie brown blend :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

NIIICE!!! I LIKEY... :biggrin:


----------



## ClassicPlayer

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 30 2011, 03:40 PM~20454753
> *4 coats of clear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:

I like it!


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by ClassicPlayer_@Apr 30 2011, 04:39 PM~20454956
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> I like it!
> *


glad you like it bro :biggrin:


----------



## ClassicPlayer

Let me know if you get a video of it in the sun. I bet that flakes gonna dance.


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by ClassicPlayer_@Apr 30 2011, 04:54 PM~20455010
> *Let me know if you get a video of it in the sun. I bet that flakes gonna dance.
> *


as soon as the sun comes out :uh: fucking been cloudy all mornig. 


heres the video i took just finished uploading it on youtube.


----------



## elspock84

greengo green


----------



## elspock84

charlie brown


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

DAMN COMPA, LOVE THE JAMS YOU BE BUMPING IN THE BACKGROUND FOO... THOSE ARE SOME BEAUTIFUL COLORS YOU BUSTED OUT... :biggrin: LIKE SOME OF THE HOMIES I KNOW LIKE TO SAY, IT LOOKS MAS FIRME QUE :wow:


----------



## hi_ryder

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 1 2011, 04:27 AM~20454223
> *:wave:
> *


sup brute :uh:


----------



## hi_ryder

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@May 1 2011, 10:16 AM~20455537
> *DAMN COMPA, LOVE THE JAMS YOU BE BUMPING IN THE BACKGROUND FOO... THOSE ARE SOME BEAUTIFUL COLORS YOU BUSTED OUT... :biggrin: LIKE SOME OF THE HOMIES I KNOW LIKE TO SAY, IT LOOKS MAS FIRME QUE  :wow:
> *


x2 to whole comment


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Apr 30 2011, 07:35 PM~20455618
> *x2 to whole comment
> *


Well thank you mate


----------



## *New Movement Md*

elspock ... I didnt know the paint threads had spies.. LOL

4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: *New Movement Md*, elspock84



Must be all these nice frames you been doin.. :biggrin:


----------



## hi_ryder

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 1 2011, 10:37 AM~20455639
> *Well thank you mate
> *


truf iz truf, its gots to be quoted fa dat... ur welcomed


----------



## DETONATER

But seroiusly spock... Job well done bro!  :thumbsup:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 30 2011, 08:39 PM~20454748
> *busy day today  :happysad: had a few orders to fill.
> used blackbase of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Love that pedal car on the wall!! :biggrin: :biggrin: Dope  is that awaiting project?


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 1 2011, 05:37 AM~20457337
> *But seroiusly spock... Job well done bro!  :thumbsup:
> *



Awwwwwww :roflmao: :roflmao: I love it :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Agreed. Went thru your topic quickly and have to say great job homie! keep it up :biggrin: :biggrin: 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: TTT


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 1 2011, 12:37 AM~20457337
> *But seroiusly spock... Job well done bro!  :thumbsup:
> *


so like am i supposed to give a speech?? :happysad:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 1 2011, 08:14 AM~20458401
> *so like am i supposed to give a speech??  :happysad:
> *


Lol Just a Humble Thank You will do! Great Job Spock! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

Well thank yaw for da love yaw show my work! :h5:


----------



## DETONATER

:uh:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 1 2011, 07:43 PM~20461049
> *:uh:
> *


:squint:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 1 2011, 06:30 PM~20461327
> *:squint:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@May 1 2011, 08:24 AM~20458287
> *Awwwwwww  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I love it :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Agreed. Went thru your topic quickly and have to say great job homie! keep it up :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: TTT
> *


Muchas gracias  can't wait to see the stuff ur doing for my brother


----------



## elspock84

charlie brown blend 












southern blues blend 












greengo green blend


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 1 2011, 02:14 PM~20458401
> *so like am i supposed to give a speech??  :happysad:
> *




Nooooooo we all know you're not a gay :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 2 2011, 01:58 AM~20461552
> *Muchas gracias  can't wait to see the stuff ur doing for my brother
> *



Nemáš zač :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  

You're very welcome..keep it up!

Yeah well it's done. I've sent him some pics already. So just waiting for his reply if he like that or not hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: 
 

It's packed and ready to go  

I send you lil sneak peak..


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@May 1 2011, 10:46 PM~20463821
> *Nooooooo we all know you're gay :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


FIXED 




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 2 2011, 05:49 AM~20463846
> *FIXED
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Im in a serious trouble now :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@May 1 2011, 10:53 PM~20463872
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Im in a serious trouble now  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

SUP COMPA... HOPE YOUR WEEKEND WENT COOL FOR YOU, I KNOW MINES WAS FANTASTIC, I SLEPT, I KICKED IT WITH MS. ANGEL AND MARK... IT WAS A GOOD WEEKEND BRO... :biggrin: HOPE YOURS WAS TOO...


----------



## DETONATER

Damn sucka, your list is small... so far its blank... what do you want me to do send you dust? :0


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by VeronikA+May 2 2011, 12:46 AM~20463821-->
> 
> 
> 
> Nooooooo we all know you're not a gay [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no im not a homosexual!!! unless im drunk or on layitlow
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2011, 12:49 AM~20463842
> *Nemáš zač
> You're very welcome..keep it up!
> 
> Yeah well it's done. I've sent him some pics already. So just waiting for his reply if he like that or not
> It's packed and ready to go
> 
> I send you lil sneak peak..
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they look badass!!!
> 
> fjalksdgnu2984lognaldva (thats my try at chek i said thank you :happysad: )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2011, 12:53 AM~20463872
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Im in a serious trouble now *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :squint: :squint: :squint:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2011, 01:00 AM~20463932
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your such a *** :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Dreamwork [email protected] 2 2011, 01:01 AM~20463947
> *SUP COMPA... HOPE YOUR WEEKEND WENT COOL FOR YOU, I KNOW MINES WAS FANTASTIC, I SLEPT, I KICKED IT WITH MS. ANGEL AND MARK... IT WAS A GOOD WEEKEND BRO...  HOPE YOURS WAS TOO...
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it was awesome!! went to chicago and kicked it in da mesican side of da chi :biggrin: had some awesome food and got to see a bunch of wettys!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DETONATER_@May 2 2011, 02:07 AM~20464297
> *Damn sucka, your list is small... so far its blank... what do you want me to do send you dust?
> *


your not on my goodside right now  your being a dick!  















































ill get you da list tomorrow :biggrin: 

:boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 2 2011, 12:18 AM~20464342
> *no im not a homosexual!!! unless im drunk or on layitlow
> they look badass!!!
> 
> fjalksdgnu2984lognaldva  (thats my try at chek i said thank you  :happysad: )
> :squint:  :squint:  :squint:
> your such a ***  :uh:
> 
> it was awesome!! went to chicago and kicked it in da mesican side of da chi  :biggrin:  had some awesome food and got to see a bunch of wettys!
> your not on my goodside right now    your being a dick!
> ill get you da list tomorrow  :biggrin:
> 
> :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


ok bish I'll give you some...
:boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 2 2011, 02:28 AM~20464366
> *ok bish I'll give you some...
> :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink: :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

glad to read you had fun compa... it's cool to get out of the routine every now and then... all work no play makes for a boring life that just wastes away... :biggrin: that's why i come in here to have a change in pace, and lmao...  much love and respects compa... have a wonderful monday... i personally hate mondays but hope i have a great day too...lmao.. later foo... :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@May 2 2011, 12:55 PM~20466724
> *glad to read you had fun compa... it's cool to get out of the routine every now and then... all work no play makes for a boring life that just wastes away... :biggrin:  that's why i come in here to have a change in pace, and lmao...  much love and respects compa... have a wonderful monday... i personally hate mondays but hope i have a great day too...lmao.. later foo... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## bigshod

Wut up duk


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@May 2 2011, 01:40 PM~20467089
> *Wut up duk
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 2 2011, 11:44 AM~20467134
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@May 2 2011, 02:16 PM~20467330
> *
> *


----------



## louies90

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 30 2011, 03:06 PM~20454862
> *charlie brown blend  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  im liking that charlie brown..








but youre still a gay!


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by louies90_@May 2 2011, 04:51 PM~20468513
> * im liking that charlie brown..
> but youre still a gay!
> *


 :happysad: :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by louies90_@May 2 2011, 02:51 PM~20468513
> * im liking that charlie brown..
> but youre still a gay!
> *


Leave my bish alone u muddahphukka :angry:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@May 2 2011, 06:21 PM~20469078
> *Leave my bish alone u muddahphukka :angry:
> *


Yeah snookums you tell him!!


----------



## cutebratt04

:wave:


----------



## hi_ryder

elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a ****


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 2 2011, 07:18 AM~20464342
> *no im not a homosexual!!! unless im drunk or on layitlow
> they look badass!!!
> 
> fjalksdgnu2984lognaldva  (thats my try at chek i said thank you  :happysad: )
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I didn't know you speak czech so well :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: you might give me a lesson :wow:  

And yeah thanks!!! Im glad you like them :happysad: ... just crossing my fingers for fast delivery time..


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 2 2011, 06:44 PM~20467134
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@May 3 2011, 02:49 AM~20473248
> *elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a ****
> *


 :werd: :werd: :werd: :werd: :werd:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by VeronikA+May 3 2011, 06:51 AM~20473575-->
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> I didn't know you speak czech so well  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: you might give me a lesson :wow:
> 
> And yeah thanks!!! Im glad you like them :happysad: ... just crossing my fingers for fast delivery time..
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i only type it i dont speak it much :happysad:
> <!--QuoteBegin-VeronikA_@May 3 2011, 06:52 AM~20473577
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84+May 2 2011, 11:44 AM~20467134-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2011, 12:49 AM~20473248
> *elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a ****
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-VeronikA_@May 3 2011, 04:51 AM~20473575
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> I didn't know you speak czech so well  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: you might give me a lesson :wow:
> 
> And yeah thanks!!! Im glad you like them :happysad: ... just crossing my fingers for fast delivery time..
> 
> *


man to many damn emotions up in here... damn compa everyone is learning how to crack good jokes huh??? lmao... well sorry didn't drop a line yesterday, but i went out with my sis and her hubby, lost my $$$ at the casino... that's what i get, but i had a blast... well anywho hope your ass is off to a great day...


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@May 3 2011, 08:28 AM~20473808
> *man to many damn emotions up in here... damn compa everyone is learning how to crack good jokes huh??? lmao... well sorry didn't drop a line yesterday, but i went out with my sis and her hubby, lost my $$$ at the casino... that's what i get, but i had a blast... well anywho hope your ass is off to a great day...
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 3 2011, 01:22 PM~20473785
> *i only type it i dont speak it much  :happysad:
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



I know just kidding... haha funny try :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

you make me laugh everytime :happysad: :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## hi_ryder

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@May 3 2011, 05:49 PM~20473248
> *elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a **** elspock84 is a ****
> *


sorry keyboard is broken :uh: elspock84 is a ****


----------



## cutebratt04

:wave:


----------



## streetking

what u put in that charlie brown mix?


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by streetking_@May 4 2011, 12:03 AM~20480574
> *what u put in that charlie brown mix?
> *


flake :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

looks great in da sun :wow: 

charlie brown blend


----------



## streetking

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 3 2011, 11:13 PM~20480667
> *flake  :biggrin:
> *


what flake? whats it called?


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by streetking_@May 4 2011, 12:58 AM~20480991
> *what flake? whats it called?
> *


its a custom mix i made bro. are you intrested in getting some??? if you are let me know i can hook you up  

oh and i only use sparkle efx flake. :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: DETONATER, Cadillac Dreamin


pm sent.. 









http://www.youtube.com/user/ELSPOCK1


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 4 2011, 01:51 AM~20481234
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: DETONATER, Cadillac Dreamin
> pm sent..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/ELSPOCK1
> *


 :drama: :drama: :drama: front row seats available :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 4 2011, 06:57 AM~20481256
> *:drama:  :drama:  :drama: front row seats available  :biggrin:
> *


book three of them for me please :biggrin: Im taking two big boxes of popcorn with me :biggrin: :biggrin: thank you :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 4 2011, 06:51 AM~20481234
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: DETONATER, Cadillac Dreamin
> pm sent..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/ELSPOCK1
> *



great work=co-operation gentlemen :biggrin: :nicoderm:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@May 4 2011, 03:07 AM~20481439
> *book three of them for me please :biggrin: Im taking two big boxes of popcorn with me :biggrin:  :biggrin: thank you :biggrin:
> *


3??? you bringing some of ur female friends :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84+May 3 2011, 10:18 PM~20480726-->
> 
> 
> 
> looks great in da sun  :wow:
> 
> charlie brown blend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@May 4 2011, 07:53 AM~20482234
> *3??? you bringing some of ur female friends  :naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:
> *


HAD TO BE A MAN... HEY LOVE THE CHARLIE BROWN FOO... YOUR LUCKY CUZ IF THE CAMERA WOULD CAPTURE THE TRUE COLORS I COULD GUESS WHAT YOU USED, YOU FIGURE I MIX PAINTS COMPA, SO I AM GOOD AT SEEING THE DIFFERNT PEARLS, AND TONERS... LOL... THRRRRRRR :tongue: WHEN CHINO TEACHES ME TO SPRAY, I WILL BE SHOWING U SOME CRAZY THINGS I HAVE IN MIND...


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@May 4 2011, 01:15 PM~20483355
> *HAD TO BE A MAN... HEY LOVE THE CHARLIE BROWN FOO... YOUR LUCKY CUZ IF THE CAMERA WOULD CAPTURE THE TRUE COLORS I COULD GUESS WHAT YOU USED, YOU FIGURE I MIX PAINTS COMPA, SO I AM GOOD AT SEEING THE DIFFERNT PEARLS, AND TONERS... LOL... THRRRRRRR :tongue: WHEN CHINO TEACHES ME TO SPRAY, I WILL BE SHOWING U SOME CRAZY THINGS I HAVE IN MIND...
> *


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 4 2011, 11:27 AM~20483427
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HAHAHA YOU WISH NUKKA, MY ASS WASN'T TALKING ABOUT MY MANS SECRET FLAKE MIXES TONTO, I WAS TALKING ABOUT THE PAINT I GOT TO MIX TO MAKE THE STOCK COLORS FOR THE COLLISIONS... DUH ASSHOLE... :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@May 4 2011, 03:30 PM~20484146
> *HAHAHA YOU WISH NUKKA, MY ASS WASN'T TALKING ABOUT MY MANS SECRET FLAKE MIXES TONTO, I WAS TALKING ABOUT THE PAINT I GOT TO MIX TO MAKE THE STOCK COLORS FOR THE COLLISIONS... DUH ASSHOLE...  :biggrin:
> *


you being a bully again :uh:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 3 2011, 10:18 PM~20480726
> *looks great in da sun  :wow:
> 
> charlie brown blend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice blend!!!


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 4 2011, 05:02 PM~20484659
> *Nice blend!!!
> *


thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 4 2011, 02:04 PM~20484341
> *you being a bully again  :uh:
> *


NOOOO... I WAS BEING VERY NIIICE... :twak: now this is being a BULLY...


----------



## DETONATER

The day your box is supposed to arrive be sure to take an extra pair of underoos to work, cause your gonna need them.. :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 4 2011, 08:57 PM~20486057
> *The day your box is supposed to arrive be sure to take an extra pair of underoos to work, cause your gonna need them.. :biggrin:
> *


Omg I think I just creamed my pants a lil bit :happysad:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 4 2011, 07:24 PM~20486276
> *Omg I think I just creamed my pants a lil bit :happysad:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cutebratt04

I want a Front Row Seat Too! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER+May 4 2011, 09:30 PM~20486337-->
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :happysad:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cutebratt04_@May 4 2011, 09:50 PM~20486553
> *I want a Front Row Seat Too! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


you get vip seating! :h5: 



































On my chile! :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 4 2011, 07:24 PM~20486276
> *Omg I think I just creamed my pants a lil bit :happysad:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@May 4 2011, 11:21 PM~20487267
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 4 2011, 02:53 PM~20482234
> *3??? you bringing some of ur female friends  :naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:
> *



hahahahaaha no only two big boxes with popcorn and I will sit right in the middle of them :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@May 5 2011, 07:35 AM~20488778
> *hahahahaaha no only two big boxes with popcorn and I will sit right in the middle of them :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## bigshod

Sup pal


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@May 5 2011, 01:01 PM~20490457
> *Sup pal
> *


*SNOOOOOOKUMS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! * :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 5 2011, 11:06 AM~20490507
> *SNOOOOOOKUMS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 5 2011, 01:21 PM~20488935
> *:uh:
> *



Ok ok Im gonna leave those two boxes of lovely popcorn at home and bring some hynas for you instead :uh: :uh: :uh: 
:biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@May 5 2011, 04:44 PM~20491906
> *Ok ok Im gonna leave those two boxes of lovely popcorn at home and bring some hynas for you instead  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> :biggrin:
> *


 :fool2: :fool2: YEAH BUDDDY!!!!! they get vip seating also :wow: :wow: on my chile! :wow: :wow:


----------



## elspock84

Expected Delivery Date: May 6, 2011 
Class: Priority Mail®
Service(s): Delivery Confirmation™
Status: Processed through Sort Facility

Your item was processed through and left our SAN BERNARDINO, CA 92403 facility on May 04, 2011 at 7:47 pm. The item is currently in transit to the destination. Information, if available, is updated periodically throughout the day. Please check again later. 
Detailed Results:

Processed through Sort Facility, May 04, 2011, 7:47 pm, SAN BERNARDINO, CA 92403 
Acceptance, May 04, 2011, 4:29 pm, RIVERSIDE, CA 92505 



:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: ITS ALMOST THE 6TH!! 20 MORE HOURS ILL HAVE MY NEW BATCH OF FLAKE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ClassicPlayer

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 5 2011, 05:10 PM~20492080
> *Expected Delivery Date: May 6, 2011
> Class: Priority Mail®
> Service(s): Delivery Confirmation™
> Status: Processed through Sort Facility
> 
> Your item was processed through and left our SAN BERNARDINO, CA 92403 facility on May 04, 2011 at 7:47 pm. The item is currently in transit to the destination. Information, if available, is updated periodically throughout the day. Please check again later.
> Detailed Results:
> 
> Processed through Sort Facility, May 04, 2011, 7:47 pm, SAN BERNARDINO, CA 92403
> Acceptance, May 04, 2011, 4:29 pm, RIVERSIDE, CA 92505
> 
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  ITS ALMOST THE 6TH!! 20 MORE HOURS ILL HAVE MY NEW BATCH OF FLAKE  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Did you get the new colors, or the ones you need for your caddy?


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by ClassicPlayer_@May 5 2011, 05:27 PM~20492179
> *Did you get the new colors, or the ones you need for your caddy?
> *


i got all the new colors and then had to restock some other colors. the caddy flake i got already  got that 2 flake orders ago :happysad: 



got your bike boxed up ready to ship tonight on my way home :wow: shipping out 3 bikes :biggrin:


----------



## ClassicPlayer

:thumbsup:

Can hardly wait.


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by ClassicPlayer_@May 5 2011, 05:38 PM~20492231
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> Can hardly wait.
> *


should have it by monday or tuesday. ill respray the other one saturday since its been crazy after work and havent had time to spray it


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

:wave:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@May 5 2011, 07:46 PM~20493063
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@May 5 2011, 02:44 PM~20491906
> *Ok ok Im gonna leave those two boxes of lovely popcorn at home and bring some hynas for you instead  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> :biggrin:
> *


I'll chill with the popcorn and wait.. :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 6 2011, 12:54 AM~20495278
> *I'll chill with the popcorn and wait.. :biggrin:
> *


gay :uh:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by DETONATER+May 6 2011, 05:54 AM~20495278-->
> 
> 
> 
> I'll chill with the popcorn and wait.. :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin: I'll let elspock play with hynas on his own and come back real soon :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: to help you with all that popcorn   :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@May 6 2011, 06:09 AM~20495383
> *gay  :uh:
> *


 not at all... he is actually very smartyou will have only hynas... but that ''gay'' will have two big boxes of popcorn AND HYNA :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@May 5 2011, 11:38 PM~20495496
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: I'll let elspock play with hynas on his own and come back real soon  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  to help you with all that popcorn     :biggrin:
> not at all... he is actually very smartyou will have only hynas... but that ''gay'' ( meaning HAPPY )will have two big boxes of popcorn AND HYNA :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


:0 BURN! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: LMAO, almost fell out of the chair... :biggrin: But she's right...


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@May 6 2011, 01:38 AM~20495496
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: I'll let elspock play with hynas on his own and come back real soon  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  to help you with all that popcorn     :biggrin:
> not at all... he is actually very smartyou will have only hynas... but that ''gay'' will have two big boxes of popcorn AND HYNA :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


i hate popcorn it makes me gassy :happysad: soo i rather have 2 hynas and no popcorn :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 6 2011, 01:42 AM~20495516
> *:0 BURN!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: LMAO, almost fell out of the chair... :biggrin: But she's right...
> *


 :uh: your such a **** :uh:


----------



## elspock84




----------



## Gotti

_Just wanna give props to my famo' baddest fucken bike builder in the Northern Illinois area.....it's awsome to see my famo expanding his skills to not only bikes and trikes but now POWER WHEELS to lol chingado......pinche famos puttin' it down.....Fucker has a vision and just goes to town with it~~~> _


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@May 6 2011, 09:55 AM~20496557
> *Just wanna give props to my famo' baddest fucken bike builder in the Northern Illinois area.....it's awsome to see my famo expanding his skills to not only bikes and trikes but now POWER WHEELS to lol chingado......pinche famos puttin' it down.....Fucker has a vision and just goes to town with it~~~>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thanks famo    :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@May 6 2011, 07:55 AM~20496557
> *Just wanna give props to my famo' baddest fucken bike builder in the Northern Illinois area.....it's awsome to see my famo expanding his skills to not only bikes and trikes but now POWER WHEELS to lol chingado......pinche famos puttin' it down.....Fucker has a vision and just goes to town with it~~~>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:h5: 

We need to see pics in da sun.. :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 6 2011, 11:11 AM~20496949
> *:h5:
> 
> We need to see pics in da sun..  :biggrin:
> *


no what i need is that damn mailman to hurry da fuck up


----------



## Gotti

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 6 2011, 10:15 AM~20496970
> *no what i need is that damn mailman to hurry da fuck up
> *


_Mailmans taking his time famo' lol_


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@May 6 2011, 12:13 PM~20497266
> *Mailmans taking his time famo' lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


es negra famo so you know how that is   puta vieja huevona!!! :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## elspock84

I GOT MY FLAKE!


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 6 2011, 10:32 AM~20497372
> *I GOT MY FLAKE!
> *


ya, and all we see is feet sticking out of the box... :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

shitty cell phone pics but i got my flake :wow: thanks again mark!


----------



## DETONATER

elspock84,May 6 2011, 11:17 AM~20497614]
shitty cell phone pics but i got my flake :wow: thanks again mark! 


















[/quote]
x2
:h5:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 4 2011, 09:51 PM~20487039
> *:happysad:
> you get vip seating! :h5:
> On my chile! :boink: :boink: :boink:
> *


But I'm Allergic to Chile POWDER Viejo! :happysad: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 7 2011, 12:39 AM~20501367
> *But I'm Allergic to Chile POWDER Viejo! :happysad:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


It's ok when ur swallowing it it will liquify again


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 6 2011, 11:17 AM~20497614
> *shitty cell phone pics but i got my flake :wow: thanks again mark!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0 :0 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 6 2011, 10:47 PM~20501402
> *It's ok when ur swallowing it it will liquify again
> *


COMPA, WHEN WILL YOU LEARN??? YOU CAN'T WIN AGAINST A WOMAN FOO??? LOVE US, HATE US, CAN'T LIVE WITH OUT US FUCKERS... LMAO... OH WAIT YOU HAVE THE NO SURRENDER ATTITUDE... SO THAT MEANS I WILL ALWAYS GET A GOOD LAUGH SEEING YOU TRY... AHAHAHAHA... WELL HOPE YOU ALL HAVE A WONDERFUL MOTHERSDAY WEEKEND, DON'T FORGET YOUR MAMA GET'S 2 THIS YEAR FOO... LOL... :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 6 2011, 11:47 PM~20501402
> *It's ok when ur swallowing it it will liquify again
> *


 :barf: I Don't Swallow! :happysad:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by danny chawps+May 7 2011, 12:58 AM~20501437-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i know haaa :wow:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dreamwork Customs_@May 7 2011, 01:04 AM~20501467
> *COMPA, WHEN WILL YOU LEARN??? YOU CAN'T WIN AGAINST A WOMAN FOO??? LOVE US, HATE US, CAN'T LIVE WITH OUT US FUCKERS... LMAO... OH WAIT YOU HAVE THE NO SURRENDER ATTITUDE... SO THAT MEANS I WILL ALWAYS GET A GOOD LAUGH SEEING YOU TRY... AHAHAHAHA... WELL HOPE YOU ALL HAVE A WONDERFUL MOTHERSDAY WEEKEND, DON'T FORGET YOUR MAMA GET'S 2 THIS YEAR FOO... LOL...  :biggrin:
> *


  i will never surrender to a woman!! well only to my momma and my daughter if i have one :happysad: 

i never forget my momma :biggrin: plus shes on that "im mexican so i get 2 gifts one for american mothers day and 1 for mexican mothers day :uh: " so she reminds us all not to forget her gifts :happysad: 

oh and happy early mothers day comadre


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 7 2011, 01:10 AM~20501502
> *:barf: I Don't Swallow! :happysad:
> *


shod use to say that also now he swallows like a pro so dont worry ill work wit ya


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 7 2011, 12:13 AM~20501523
> *shod use to say that also now he swallows like a pro so dont worry ill work wit ya
> *


Lmao! Oh just keep Wishing on that Shooting Star of Yours and make sure it's Not an Airplane! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 7 2011, 01:18 AM~20501548
> *Lmao! Oh just keep Wishing on that Shooting Star of Yours and make sure it's Not an Airplane! :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


 :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 6 2011, 11:12 PM~20501521
> *i know haaa  :wow:
> i will never surrender to a woman!! well only to my momma and my daughter if i have one  :happysad:
> 
> i never forget my momma  :biggrin:  plus shes on that "im mexican so i get 2 gifts one for american mothers day and 1 for mexican mothers day  :uh: " so she reminds us all not to forget her gifts  :happysad:
> 
> oh and happy early mothers day comadre
> *


HELL YEAH I LIKE YOUR MAMA ALREADY... SHOOT CAN'T FORGET OUR ROOTS BABYBOY... I GET 2 THIS YEAR TOO... THANKS FOR THE MOTHERSDAY WISH COMPA... MUCH APPRECIATED MY DEAR FRIEND... OH AND IF YOU TELL ANYONE I CALLED YOU A DEAR FRIEND... :twak: :twak: :scrutinize:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@May 7 2011, 01:25 AM~20501590
> *HELL YEAH I LIKE YOUR MAMA ALREADY... SHOOT CAN'T FORGET OUR ROOTS BABYBOY... I GET 2 THIS YEAR TOO... THANKS FOR THE MOTHERSDAY WISH COMPA... MUCH APPRECIATED MY DEAR FRIEND... OH AND IF YOU TELL ANYONE I CALLED YOU A DEAR FRIEND... :twak:  :twak:  :scrutinize:
> *


 :biggrin: :fuq:


----------



## elspock84

well since i got MORE flake i need to put up another cabinet. so i decided to hook it up :wow: im gonna do this one first since its empty and after this one is done ill empty the other one and hook that one up too. :wow: used some aviation stripper to remove da old paint and then sanded it da metal all down. mixed some chrome and charcoal flake for this one since im gonna attempt to do some candy patterns :wow: so wish me luck yaw. candy tomorrow :wow:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 7 2011, 12:37 AM~20501648
> *well since i got MORE flake i need to put up another cabinet. so i decided to hook it up  :wow:  im gonna do this one first since its empty and after this one is done ill empty the other one and hook that one up too.  :wow:  used some aviation stripper to remove da old paint and then sanded it da metal all down. mixed some chrome and charcoal flake for this one since im gonna attempt to do some candy patterns  :wow:  so wish me luck yaw. candy tomorrow  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 7 2011, 01:39 AM~20501656
> *:cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


nice huh :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 6 2011, 11:31 PM~20501625
> *:biggrin:  :fuq:
> *


 :fuq: :fuq: :fuq: :shhh: THATS JUST TO SHOW YA I CARE... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: OH AND LET ME BE A HATER, THE BOX IS AIIGHT... LMAO... IF IT WAS OURS IT WOULD BE AWSOME...  TAKE YOUR COMPLEMENT IT IS SOMEWHERE IN THERE... LOL... :biggrin: WELL GOOD NIGHT MIJO, I AM OUTTY... HASTA TOMORROW...


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 7 2011, 12:43 AM~20501671
> *nice huh  :biggrin:
> *


No It's Awesome can't wait to see the Kandy!!! :biggrin:


----------



## louies90

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 7 2011, 12:10 AM~20501502
> *:barf: I Don't Swallow! :happysad:
> *


  neither did my wife.. get you drunk and make sure i drink lots of pineapple juice.. it'll make you think its caramel candy..
















so my wife says.. :happysad:


----------



## louies90

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 7 2011, 12:12 AM~20501521
> *i know haaa  :wow:
> i will never surrender to a woman!! well only to my momma and my daughter if i have one  :happysad:
> 
> i never forget my momma  :biggrin:  plus shes on that "im mexican so i get 2 gifts one for american mothers day and 1 for mexican mothers day  :uh: " so she reminds us all not to forget her gifts  :happysad:
> 
> oh and happy early mothers day comadre
> *


 :cheesy: i aint gettin her shit!


----------



## louies90

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 3 2011, 11:13 PM~20480667
> *flake  :biggrin:
> *


:h5:


----------



## louies90

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@May 2 2011, 05:21 PM~20469078
> *Leave my bish alone u muddahphukka :angry:
> *


  hey!


----------



## danny chawps

ha :0


----------



## elspock84

:drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 6 2011, 11:13 PM~20501523
> *shod use to say that also now he swallows like a pro so dont worry ill work wit ya
> *


 :wow:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by DETONATER+May 6 2011, 06:42 AM~20495516-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0 BURN!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: LMAO, almost fell out of the chair... :biggrin: But she's right...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :h5: hope you didn't :biggrin: it could hurt :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@May 6 2011, 02:19 PM~20496403
> *i hate popcorn it makes me gassy  :happysad:  soo i rather have 2 hynas and no popcorn  :biggrin:
> *


Oh god poor hynas :roflmao: :roflmao: make sure they will survive :biggrin: 

Have a nice weekend homie! And don't forget to surround your mama with huge package of love!! :nono:   :h5:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by louies90_@May 7 2011, 01:40 PM~20503738
> *:cheesy: i aint gettin her shit!
> *


MAL AGRADECIDO!!! HEY COMPA, HOPE YOU MAKE YOUR MAMA, AND YOUR FUTURE MOTHERS DAY A WONDERFUL ONE... GOOD BAD, SHOOT AT LEAST YOU GUYS SURVIVED... PINCHE HERMANO GACHO... LOL... BUENO, MAY YOU ALL HAVE A GREAT DAY TOGETHER... :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@May 8 2011, 06:45 PM~20509423
> *MAL AGRADECIDO!!! HEY COMPA, HOPE YOU MAKE YOUR MAMA, AND YOUR FUTURE MOTHERS DAY A WONDERFUL ONE... GOOD BAD, SHOOT AT LEAST YOU GUYS SURVIVED... PINCHE HERMANO GACHO... LOL... BUENO, MAY YOU ALL HAVE A GREAT DAY TOGETHER... :biggrin:
> *


We both made her happy fucking louie cooked some BOMBASS burgers!! (Handmade) damn things where about 2-n thick! (Like shod likes it :wow: ) great day only wish it was a bit warmer but we was all together which is all dat matters  .


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 8 2011, 05:45 PM~20509695
> *We both made her happy fucking louie cooked some BOMBASS burgers!! (Handmade) damn things where about 2-n thick! (Like shod likes it :wow: ) great day only wish it was a bit warmer but we was all together which is all dat matters  .
> *


 :uh:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@May 8 2011, 09:43 PM~20510636
> *:uh:
> *


 :squint: :squint: :squint:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 8 2011, 07:49 PM~20510700
> *:squint:  :squint:  :squint:
> *


''BITCH'' :inout:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@May 8 2011, 10:29 PM~20510989
> *''BITCH'' :inout:
> *


 :squint: :squint: :squint:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 8 2011, 08:36 PM~20511047
> *:squint:  :squint:  :squint:
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@May 8 2011, 10:40 PM~20511081
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 :| :| :| :| :| :|


----------



## cutebratt04

:wave:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 8 2011, 11:23 PM~20511443
> *:wave:
> *


 :boink: my back hurts so just 1 :happysad: 





























































jk 

:boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## hi_ryder

:tears: i want some (no ****) burgers. all i got on mothers day was $500 in speeding fines and 4 demerit points off my license (get 12 points for 3 years) and s shitty paycheck :uh:


----------



## *New Movement Md*

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@May 9 2011, 07:40 AM~20512592
> *  :tears: i want some (no ****) burgers. all i got on mothers day was $500 in speeding fines and 4 demerit points off my license (get 12 points for 3 years)  and s shitty paycheck :uh:
> *



:wow: :uh:   I think this about covers it...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 8 2011, 05:45 PM~20509695
> *We both made her happy fucking louie cooked some BOMBASS burgers!! (Handmade) damn things where about 2-n thick! (Like shod likes it :wow: ) great day only wish it was a bit warmer but we was all together which is all dat matters  .
> *


THAT'S GREAT COMPA, ALL THAT MATTERS IS THAT THERE WAS A FAMILY GET TOGETHER AND NO ONE GOT HURT... LOL... BUT SERIOUSLY GLAD YOU ALL HAD A GOOD TIME... :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 8 2011, 10:45 PM~20511577
> *:boink:  my back hurts so just 1  :happysad:
> jk
> 
> :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink: :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 9 2011, 11:12 PM~20518954
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 9 2011, 09:23 PM~20519089
> *
> *



q vo pinche paysa


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@May 9 2011, 11:28 PM~20519148
> *q vo pinche paysa
> *


aqui nomas con ganas de hacer me un chaqueta pero da aquellas :wow: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## VeronikA

:rimshot: :rimshot: :drama:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@May 10 2011, 02:32 AM~20520172
> *:rimshot:  :rimshot:  :drama:
> *


 :boink: :boink:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 9 2011, 09:36 PM~20519265
> *aqui nomas con ganas de hacer me un chaqueta pero da aquellas  :wow:  :fool2:  :fool2:  :fool2:
> *



ya se quien :biggrin: pinche maniaco  break out :wow: :wow:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@May 10 2011, 10:47 AM~20521576
> *ya se quien  :biggrin:  pinche maniaco    break out  :wow:  :wow:
> *


wanna give me a hand :wow:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 10 2011, 08:50 AM~20521597
> *wanna give me a hand  :wow:
> *


Yea :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@May 10 2011, 11:03 AM~20521677
> *Yea :cheesy:
> *


 :squint: :squint: :squint: mornin 































but make sure you use some fucking lotion cause last time that shit hurt :angry:


----------



## Catalyzed

:uh:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@May 10 2011, 12:46 PM~20522422
> *:uh:
> *


TOGTFO


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

:fuq:


----------



## Catalyzed

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 10 2011, 12:51 PM~20522452
> *TOGTFO
> *


----------



## Catalyzed




----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@May 10 2011, 02:11 PM~20522913
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


kinda reminds me of shod :uh:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 10 2011, 12:33 PM~20523096
> *kinda reminds me of shod  :uh:
> *


Bwaaaaahahaaa u stewpid.. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@May 10 2011, 03:42 PM~20523554
> *Bwaaaaahahaaa u stewpid..  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

PINCHE LUCAS, LOL... I SWEAR I LOVE HOW FUNNY YOU GUYS ARE... WELL JUST PASSING THRU TO SHOW SOME LOVE COMPA... :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@May 11 2011, 12:09 AM~20527211
> *PINCHE LUCAS, LOL... I SWEAR I LOVE HOW FUNNY YOU GUYS ARE... WELL JUST PASSING THRU TO SHOW SOME LOVE COMPA... :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: sup chaparon!!


----------



## ClassicPlayer

Bikes in town, should be getting to my house this afternoon. If my boss wasn't leaving early I would've definitely called in sick. :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by ClassicPlayer_@May 11 2011, 08:29 AM~20528455
> *Bikes in town, should be getting to my house this afternoon. If my boss wasn't leaving early I would've definitely called in sick. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ClassicPlayer

Sitting in my living room waiting for me to get home. :thumbsup:


----------



## ClassicPlayer

Pinche Fedex just put it on the porch and took off, didn't even ring the doorbell... Wife just heard the truck take off so she checked.

they must not have known how valuable that cargo was.


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by ClassicPlayer_@May 11 2011, 10:39 AM~20529083
> *Pinche Fedex just put it on the porch and took off, didn't even ring the doorbell... Wife just heard the truck take off so she checked.
> 
> they must not have known how valuable that cargo was.
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: hope u like it :happysad:


----------



## ClassicPlayer

Pictures hardly compare to seeing things in person, and the pictures and video you posted had that paint popping... Pretty sure I'm going to be another one of your happy customers.


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by ClassicPlayer_@May 11 2011, 11:09 AM~20529238
> *Pictures hardly compare to seeing things in person, and the pictures and video you posted had that paint popping... Pretty sure I'm going to be another one of your happy customers.
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by ClassicPlayer_@May 11 2011, 08:31 AM~20529055
> *Sitting in my living room waiting for me to get home. :thumbsup:
> *


Time to get sick on the job and clock out... :biggrin: You have BLING waiting for you wtf!  :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 11 2011, 12:48 PM~20529786
> *Time to get sick on the job and clock out... :biggrin:  You have BLING waiting for you wtf!    :biggrin:
> *


:werd:


----------



## ClassicPlayer

Wish I could... Boss had death in the family and left early, so I'm stuck here until 6. :angry: 


Gonna be worse for my daughter... She needs to sit there and look at the box until I get home. hno:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by ClassicPlayer_@May 11 2011, 01:14 PM~20529940
> *Wish I could... Boss had death in the family and left early, so I'm stuck here until 6.  :angry:
> Gonna be worse for my daughter... She needs to sit there and look at the box until I get home.  hno:
> *


let her open it  not her fault ur at work :uh:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 11 2011, 11:29 AM~20530032
> *let her open it    not her fault ur at work  :uh:
> *


Yep!


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 11 2011, 01:32 PM~20530048
> *Yep!
> *


that shit has to classify as child abuse in my book


----------



## ClassicPlayer

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 11 2011, 01:35 PM~20530068
> *that shit has to classify as child abuse in my book
> *


 :rofl:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by ClassicPlayer_@May 11 2011, 02:15 PM~20530361
> *:rofl:
> *


  just remember she will be choosing ur nursing home


----------



## ClassicPlayer

Didn't think about that... :scrutinize: :sprint:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by ClassicPlayer_@May 11 2011, 02:35 PM~20530492
> *Didn't think about that...  :scrutinize: :sprint:
> *


im hoping she sticks u in da basement :angry: :happysad:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 10 2011, 02:45 PM~20521165
> *:boink:  :boink:
> *


 :biggrin: 


always ready   :0 :inout:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@May 11 2011, 02:51 PM~20530610
> *:biggrin:
> always ready     :0  :inout:
> *


well wait for me!! :wow:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 11 2011, 07:54 PM~20530626
> *well wait for me!!  :wow:
> *


now or never :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ClassicPlayer

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 11 2011, 02:36 PM~20530505
> *im hoping she sticks u in da basement  :angry:  :happysad:
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 11 2011, 12:36 PM~20530505
> *im hoping she sticks u in da basement  :angry:  :happysad:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: NO FOOL US MEXI-CANS STICK OUR OLD FOLKS IN THE COOCOOY ROOM NOT THE BASEMENT...  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@May 11 2011, 04:54 PM~20531391
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: NO FOOL US MEXI-CANS STICK OUR OLD FOLKS IN THE COOCOOY ROOM NOT THE BASEMENT...   :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i dont think hes mesican :uh:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 11 2011, 03:23 PM~20531623
> *i dont think hes mesican  :uh:
> *


 :wow: :0 THEN HE IS FOR SURE GOING TO A OLD FOLKS HOME... HAHAHA GET ABUSED BY STRANGERS... :no: :no: AT LEAST WE NEGLECT OURS IN THE COOCOOY ROOM, ABUSE IS LAST RESORT... HAHAHA...


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@May 11 2011, 05:28 PM~20531669
> *:wow:  :0  THEN HE IS FOR SURE GOING TO A OLD FOLKS HOME... HAHAHA GET ABUSED BY STRANGERS...  :no:  :no: AT LEAST WE NEGLECT OURS IN THE COOCOOY ROOM, ABUSE IS LAST RESORT... HAHAHA...
> *


ALV :wow: :wow: hes fucked!


----------



## ClassicPlayer

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 11 2011, 05:23 PM~20531623
> *i dont think hes mesican  :uh:
> *


Who, me? 

Don't let the last name fool you. Puerto Rican on my father's side, but I grew up with familia de puro mexicanos


----------



## ClassicPlayer

And I was also raised to fear La Llorona and the Chupacabra


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by ClassicPlayer+May 11 2011, 05:41 PM~20531782-->
> 
> 
> 
> Who, me?
> 
> Don't let the last name fool you. Puerto Rican on my father's side, but I grew up with familia de puro mexicanos
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ClassicPlayer_@May 11 2011, 05:42 PM~20531790
> *And I was also raised to fear La Llorona and the Chupacabra
> *


ohh ok well it fucking FOOLED DA SHIT OUTTA ME :happysad: 

WTF you didnt know what to fear :roflmao:


----------



## ClassicPlayer

Bike came out really nice, man. Daughter loves the color, too. Let me know about the other one, there is a show on the weekend of the 28th they want to enter.


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by ClassicPlayer_@May 11 2011, 08:00 PM~20532619
> *Bike came out really nice, man. Daughter loves the color, too. Let me know about the other one, there is a show on the weekend of the 28th they want to enter.
> *


You should have that next weekend  glad yaw liked it.


----------



## sic713

how u been homie


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 11 2011, 11:55 PM~20534764
> *how u been homie
> *


good bro :biggrin: great work on da caddy! man that caddy was badass as is but you just took that bitch to a whole other level :biggrin: sorry for not gettin back to you soon enough man. march was a horrible month  bed ridden for a week my grandpa gettin sick and then passing away really fucked me all up.


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 11 2011, 10:02 PM~20534836
> *good bro  :biggrin:  great work on da caddy! man that caddy was badass as is but you just took that bitch to a whole other level  :biggrin:  sorry for not gettin back to you soon enough man. march was a horrible month    bed ridden for a week my grandpa gettin sick and then passing away really fucked me all up.
> *


*Ya he's all better now.. shod hooked him up with this, and he put it to use on spock so he says.... *








*Then shod tought him some of these tricks *








*and spock came running out of the room like this*








*Them shod got mad *








Oh well shit happens... Carry on.. :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 11 2011, 10:02 PM~20534836
> *good bro  :biggrin:  great work on da caddy! man that caddy was badass as is but you just took that bitch to a whole other level  :biggrin:  sorry for not gettin back to you soon enough man. march was a horrible month    bed ridden for a week my grandpa gettin sick and then passing away really fucked me all up.
> *


sorry to hear that.. and thanks, i never saw this car till now, an di love the interior.. its gunna be sick ass fuck i tell you that much,,


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 12 2011, 12:20 AM~20534966
> *sorry to hear that.. and thanks, i never saw this car till now, an di love the interior.. its gunna be sick ass fuck i tell you that much,,
> *


fuck yeah and da fucking engine compartment!! god damn i didint think they could make a caddy engine bay look that good!


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 12 2011, 12:19 AM~20534960
> *Ya he's all better now.. shod hooked him up with this, and he put it to use on spock so he says....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then shod tought him some of these tricks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and spock came running out of the room like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Them shod got mad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well shit happens... Carry on..  :biggrin:
> *


first of all mothafucka! you said da sauce was good that i should try it.  then shod fucking lied to me said he was gonna teach me a magic trick  i have no answer for da outfit i just thought it looked good :happysad: and fuck shod!


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 11 2011, 10:26 PM~20535010
> *first of all mothafucka! you said da sauce was good that i should try it.    then shod fucking lied to me said he was gonna teach me a magic trick   i have no answer for da outfit i just thought it looked good  :happysad: and fuck shod!
> *


Oh well I lied.. :roflmao: 


Gullible ass mothafucka! :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 12 2011, 12:31 AM~20535041
> *Oh well I lied..  :roflmao:
> Gullible ass mothafucka!  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah I fucking hate u :squint:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 11 2011, 10:24 PM~20535001
> *fuck yeah and da fucking engine compartment!! god damn i didint think they could make a caddy engine bay look that good!
> *


yup.simlple and clean,but he wants to pull the motor out and do it up next


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 11 2011, 10:49 PM~20535139
> *Yeah I fucking hate u :squint:
> *


No you don't... stop it! :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 12 2011, 12:52 AM~20535159
> *yup.simlple and clean,but he wants to pull the motor out and do it up next
> *


You doing there grey caddy also?


----------



## hi_ryder




----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 11 2011, 11:40 PM~20535372
> *You doing there grey caddy also?
> *


yup...


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 12 2011, 09:08 AM~20536443
> *yup...
> *


that bitch is clean also


----------



## DETONATER

Sup Nuke


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 12 2011, 10:11 AM~20536789
> *Sup Nuke
> *


 :squint: :squint: mornin muphucka


----------



## bigshod

Sup burntbread :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@May 12 2011, 11:17 AM~20537091
> *Sup burntbread :cheesy:
> *


sup saggy titty


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 12 2011, 09:28 AM~20537153
> *sup saggy titty
> *


 :uh: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 12 2011, 04:15 PM~20539053
> *:uh:  :roflmao:
> *


they look like a sock full of change :wow:


----------



## hi_ryder




----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@May 12 2011, 04:24 PM~20539121
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

:drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## elspock84

so i had to touch up da candy rootbeer frame i did a few weeks ago and well i didnt like how it came out. so i redid another girls frame da same color :biggrin: and this came out better


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 12 2011, 09:10 PM~20542256
> *so i had to touch up da candy rootbeer frame i did a few weeks ago and well i didnt like how it came out. so i redid another girls frame da same color  :biggrin:  and this came out better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SALIO MAS FIRME QUE WOW... LMAO... OH BEFORE I FORGET, :twak: :twak: :buttkick: :buttkick: :ninja: :squint: :fuq: :scrutinize: :inout: :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@May 13 2011, 12:02 AM~20542764
> *SALIO MAS FIRME QUE WOW... LMAO... OH BEFORE I FORGET,  :twak:  :twak:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :ninja:  :squint:  :fuq:  :scrutinize:  :inout:  :biggrin:
> *


thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## hi_ryder

that gold rootbeer combo is the shit!


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@May 13 2011, 05:23 AM~20544003
> *that gold rootbeer combo is the shit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I know huh


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 13 2011, 10:50 AM~20545731
> *I know huh
> *


  What Everrrrr!


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 13 2011, 10:58 PM~20549218
> * What Everrrrr!
> *


suck my cawk!!!!


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 13 2011, 09:47 PM~20549511
> *suck my chalk!!!!
> *












I left chalk in elementary school fool... :|


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 14 2011, 12:00 AM~20549597
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I left chalk in elementary school fool... :|
> *


i see what u did there bish :squint: :squint: :squint:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 13 2011, 10:09 PM~20549656
> *i see what u did there bish  :squint:  :squint:  :squint:
> *


Sup... :biggrin: what the hell you doing.. FREEZING... :cheesy:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by DETONATER+May 13 2011, 11:00 PM~20549597-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I left chalk in elementary school fool... :|
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I Miss Coloring with Chalk Lol! :happysad:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DETONATER_@May 13 2011, 11:10 PM~20549665
> *Sup... :biggrin:  what the hell you doing.. FREEZING... :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


Hi Spock!! :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## hi_ryder

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 14 2011, 02:47 PM~20549511
> *suck my cawk!!!!
> *


mexilcens :uh:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER+May 14 2011, 12:10 AM~20549665-->
> 
> 
> 
> Sup... :biggrin:  what the hell you doing.. FREEZING... :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hell yeah i am! shit wednesday and thursday it was in da mid 80's ! today its 48 right now and tomorrow they saying high of maybe 50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2011, 12:15 AM~20549693
> *I Miss SPOCKS COCK! :happysad:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Hi Spock!! :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wow: :wow: :wow:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hi_ryder_@May 14 2011, 01:33 AM~20550081
> *mexilcens  :uh:
> *


fuck you bish


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 14 2011, 09:40 AM~20551337
> *hell yeah i am! shit wednesday and thursday it was in da mid 80's ! today its 48 right now and tomorrow they saying high of maybe 50
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> fuck you bish
> *


Yeah, 50 wet is probably cold.. 50 out here you can still with a tank top and work on your ride.. more dry air.. except by the coast..


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 14 2011, 11:54 AM~20551378
> *Yeah, 50 wet is probably cold.. 50 out here you can still with a tank top and work on your ride.. more dry air.. except by the coast..
> *


50 and humid is what kills me! my joints hurt when its too humid and cold.


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 14 2011, 10:40 AM~20551337
> *
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> *


You know us Texans like everything Bigger, so Why the Hell would I Miss Your Cock Spock?!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 14 2011, 11:30 AM~20551519
> *50 and humid is what kills me! my joints hurt when its too humid and cold.
> *


Sounds like Old Man Talk Lol! :happysad:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04+May 14 2011, 11:49 AM~20551836-->
> 
> 
> 
> You know us Texans like everything Bigger, so Why the Hell would I Miss Your Cock Spock?!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cutebratt04_@May 14 2011, 11:50 AM~20551841
> *Sounds like Old Man Talk Lol! :happysad:
> *



DAaaaaaaaYUMMMMM! 2 Points..... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 14 2011, 12:58 PM~20551873
> *DAaaaaaaaYUMMMMM!  2 Points.....  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04+May 14 2011, 01:49 PM~20551836-->
> 
> 
> 
> You know us Texans like everything Bigger, so Why the Hell would I Miss Your Cock Spock?!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> cause u need a tooth pick :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2011, 01:50 PM~20551841
> *Sounds like Old Man Talk Lol! :happysad:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> im finna be 31 next saturday but since i was a kid humidty alwasy fucks up my joints
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DETONATER_@May 14 2011, 01:58 PM~20551873
> *DAaaaaaaaYUMMMMM!  2 Points.....  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


your siding wit da wrong person


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 14 2011, 12:29 PM~20552044
> *  cause u need a tooth pick  :happysad:
> im finna be 31 next saturday but since i was a kid humidty alwasy fucks up my joints
> your siding wit da wrong person
> *


 :0 
:happysad: 
:cheesy:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 14 2011, 02:44 PM~20552105
> * :cheesy:
> *


 :squint: :squint: :squint:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 14 2011, 01:29 PM~20552044
> *  cause u need a tooth pick  :happysad:
> im finna be 31 next saturday but since i was a kid humidty alwasy fucks up my joints
> your siding wit da wrong person
> *


:roflmao: I get my Tx Tooth Picks from Fish Camp Slice Jalapenos Fried with Ranch Yummy! 

Damn that sucks so did you have an Old Mans Beard since you were a Kid Too! 

No He's Not He Siding with the Texan he's Never Wrong for that Lmao! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 14 2011, 03:55 PM~20552321
> *:roflmao:  I get my Tx Tooth Picks from Fish Camp Slice Jalapenos Fried with Ranch Yummy!
> 
> Damn that sucks so did you have an Old Mans Beard since you were a Kid Too!
> 
> No He's Not He Siding with the Texan he's Never Wrong for that Lmao! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :angry: 

no i had to wait damn near 21 yrs for that  

fuck texas :angry:


----------



## hi_ryder

:uh:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HEY COMPA, :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: BRAT TE ESTA PARTINDO EN LA MIAS FOO... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: HOPE YOUR JOINTS FEEL BETTER TRUST ME I KNOW THEM PAINS OH TO WELL... BUT I AM OLD ALREADY SO WHAT EVER... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bibbs




----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 14 2011, 03:10 PM~20552386
> *:angry:
> 
> no i had to wait damn near 21 yrs for that
> 
> fuck texas  :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bibbs_@May 14 2011, 10:35 PM~20554049
> *
> *


wasssup nukka!! :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 14 2011, 08:51 PM~20554178
> *wasssup nukka!!  :biggrin:
> *


Dayummmm sucka, if you didn't paint today did you at least play in da flakes... :cheesy:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 14 2011, 09:53 PM~20554195
> *Dayummmm sucka, if you didn't paint today did you at least play in da flakes... :cheesy:
> *


 :angry: Yeah!


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER+May 14 2011, 10:53 PM~20554195-->
> 
> 
> 
> Dayummmm sucka, if you didn't paint today did you at least play in da flakes... :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> actually yes i did. i organized da cabinet. shit i jars of flake EVERYWHERE. on my work bench, on my tool box, in my truck, and in da house. shit i need to paint that other cabinet so i can fill it. :biggrin: i will be placing another oder. small one this time though :happysad: :happysad:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cutebratt04_@May 14 2011, 10:55 PM~20554204
> *:angry: Yeah!
> *


WTF! isnt there any dishes to wash at home??? actually go to da kitchen and work on ur samich makin skills woman!  
























hi :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 14 2011, 09:05 PM~20554274
> *actually yes i did. i organized da cabinet. shit i jars of flake EVERYWHERE. on my work bench, on my tool box, in my truck, and in da house. shit i need to paint that other cabinet so i can fill it.  :biggrin:  i will be placing another oder. small one this time though  :happysad:  :happysad:
> WTF! isnt there any dishes to wash at home??? actually go to da kitchen and work on ur samich makin skills woman!
> hi  :biggrin:
> *


Shoooooot I'm hungry toooo... :biggrin: Hook it up bratt..  


There is no such thing as a small order.. :0


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 14 2011, 11:08 PM~20554299
> *Shoooooot I'm hungry toooo...  :biggrin:  Hook it up bratt..
> There is no such thing as a small order..  :0
> *


ok a not so big order :biggrin: since i have to save up all my money since i gotta go pick up SIC713 :wow: :run: :run: :run: :run: hes gonna be molesting my caddy!! 

nukka she should be making 2 if she knows whats good for her :angry:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 14 2011, 09:12 PM~20554335
> *ok a not so big order  :biggrin:  since i have to save up all my money since i gotta go pick up SIC713  :wow:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:  hes gonna be molesting my caddy!!
> 
> nukka she should be making 2 if she knows whats good for her  :angry:
> *


Shit I'm molesting my foe and she's screemin... give me more... :biggrin: :0


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 14 2011, 10:05 PM~20554274
> *actually yes i did. i organized da cabinet. shit i jars of flake EVERYWHERE. on my work bench, on my tool box, in my truck, and in da house. shit i need to paint that other cabinet so i can fill it.  :biggrin:  i will be placing another oder. small one this time though  :happysad:  :happysad:
> WTF! isnt there any dishes to wash at home??? actually go to da kitchen and work on ur samich makin skills woman!
> hi  :biggrin:
> *


  :buttkick: :twak: :tongue:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 14 2011, 09:21 PM~20554387
> *  :buttkick:  :twak: :tongue:
> *


See spock don't know how to do it... Ya see we'll just go out and have someone make some for us and chill... fuck kitchen labor.. :0


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 14 2011, 10:26 PM~20554414
> *See spock don't know how to do it... Ya see we'll just go out and have someone make some for us and chill... fuck kitchen labor..  :0
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 14 2011, 11:21 PM~20554387
> *  :buttkick:  :twak: :tongue:
> *


lazy ass heffa !


----------



## elspock84




----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 14 2011, 09:32 PM~20554457
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## hi_ryder

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 15 2011, 02:32 PM~20554457
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@May 14 2011, 11:53 PM~20554627
> *:uh:
> *


wtf  are you a samich maker at home nukka :twak: :twak:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84+May 14 2011, 10:30 PM~20554450-->
> 
> 
> 
> lazy ass heffa !
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Old Ass Burro!!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@May 14 2011, 10:32 PM~20554457
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Keep Dreaming Old Man!!! :tongue:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 14 2011, 10:02 PM~20554688
> *Old Ass Burro!!!
> 
> 
> Keep Dreaming Old Man!!! :tongue:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 15 2011, 12:02 AM~20554688
> *Old Ass Burro!!!
> 
> 
> Keep Dreaming Old Man!!! :tongue:
> *


 :squint: :squint: :squint:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@May 15 2011, 12:05 AM~20554701
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


tu shadaup :angry:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84+May 14 2011, 11:06 PM~20554705-->
> 
> 
> 
> :squint:  :squint:  :squint:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@May 14 2011, 11:06 PM~20554709
> *tu shadaup  :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 15 2011, 12:07 AM~20554712
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


im like a fine wine. im better as i age :happysad:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 14 2011, 10:08 PM~20554722
> *im like a fine wine. im better as i age  :happysad:
> *


NO GUEY JUST LIKE CHEPIRITO, YOU BE FOCKING UP SAYINGS IT GOES, I AM JUST LIKE WINE, I GET BETTER WITH TIME FOO... :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: OH AND :twak: FOR NOT SAYING PLEASE BEFORE TELLING ME TO CHATA FOCK UP...


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@May 15 2011, 12:11 AM~20554737
> *NO GUEY JUST LIKE CHEPIRITO, YOU BE FOCKING UP SAYINGS IT GOES, I AM JUST LIKE WINE, I GET BETTER WITH TIME FOO... :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: OH AND  :twak: FOR NOT SAYING PLEASE BEFORE TELLING ME TO CHATA FOCK UP...
> *


I knew you would know da correct way of saying it :uh: probably been saying it longer than me :happysad: 











































ummm oh shit im out! :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 14 2011, 10:13 PM~20554748
> *I knew you would know da correct way of saying it  :uh:  probably been saying it longer than me  :happysad:
> ummm oh shit im out!  :sprint:  :sprint:  :sprint:  :sprint:
> *


FOCKER PAQUE CORRES GUEY... COME BACK AND TAKE YOUR :twak: & :buttkick: LIKE A MAN FOO...


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@May 15 2011, 12:15 AM~20554760
> *FOCKER PAQUE CORRES GUEY... COME BACK AND TAKE YOUR  :twak:  & :buttkick: LIKE A MAN FOO...
> *


ok :happysad: hi buddy OLD pal :happysad:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 14 2011, 10:21 PM~20554795
> *ok  :happysad:  hi buddy OLD pal  :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YOU A FOO... BUT YOU ARE TO FUNNY 2 KILL... LMAO...


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@May 15 2011, 01:00 AM~20555007
> *YOU A FOO... BUT YOU ARE TO FUNNY 2 KILL... LMAO...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## hi_ryder

:inout:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 15 2011, 04:32 AM~20554457
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

SUNDAY BUMP FOR YOU COMPA... HOPE YOUR JOINTS FEEL BETTER TODAY... :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder+May 15 2011, 07:13 AM~20555699-->
> 
> 
> 
> :inout:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sup nukka :h5:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2011, 06:04 PM~20558033
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wadddup!! :wave:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dreamwork Customs_@May 15 2011, 06:07 PM~20558045
> *SUNDAY BUMP FOR YOU COMPA... HOPE YOUR JOINTS FEEL BETTER TODAY... :biggrin:
> *


Nope now its my legs wit this nasty ass weather!


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 15 2011, 08:35 PM~20559295
> *
> Nope now its my legs wit this nasty ass weather!
> *


Well Get your Pimp Cane Out Old Man! lol JK hope your joints feel better do you ever take anything for it like Vitamins? :happysad:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 15 2011, 11:06 PM~20560029
> *Well Get your Pimp Cane Out Old Man! lol JK hope your joints feel better do you ever take anything for it like Vitamins? :happysad:
> *


  

nope none :happysad:


----------



## hi_ryder

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 16 2011, 12:35 PM~20559295
> *Sup cracka :h5:
> *


fixed and SUP HOLMES :wave:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@May 16 2011, 02:23 AM~20560914
> *fixed and SUP HOLMES  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: sorry cracka :biggrin:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

B U M P 
T T T


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@May 16 2011, 01:21 PM~20563122
> *B U M P
> T T T
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 16 2011, 11:24 AM~20563153
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## Gotti

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 14 2011, 10:12 PM~20554335
> *Cuando famo'?*[/i]


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@May 16 2011, 02:05 PM~20563399
> *Cuando famo'?
> *


2 weeks :wow:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 16 2011, 12:44 PM~20563619
> *2 weeks  :wow:
> *


I KNOW SIC WILL DO A GREAT JOB COMPA, I LOVE THAT FOOS WORK... HOPE YOU POST SOME PICS, IF NOT I WILL UNDERSTAND...  NOT FOR REALS, :angry: NOW THAT'S BEING AN HONEST INDIAN... LMFAO...


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@May 16 2011, 10:18 PM~20567176
> *I KNOW SIC WILL DO A GREAT JOB COMPA, I LOVE THAT FOOS WORK... HOPE YOU POST SOME PICS, IF NOT I WILL UNDERSTAND...   NOT FOR REALS,  :angry: NOW THAT'S BEING AN HONEST INDIAN... LMFAO...
> *


You know I'm gonna post up pics :biggrin: fuck da secrets


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 14 2011, 09:12 PM~20554335
> *ok a not so big order  :biggrin:  since i have to save up all my money since i gotta go pick up SIC713  :wow:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:  hes gonna be molesting my caddy!!
> 
> nukka she should be making 2 if she knows whats good for her  :angry:
> *


hno:

:run:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 16 2011, 11:56 PM~20568112
> *hno:
> 
> :run:
> *


what if i wear a caddy shirt will you try to molest me :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 16 2011, 10:37 PM~20568347
> *what if i wear a caddy shirt will you try to molest me  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


Yeah, you gotta keep it SparkleEfx nukka!


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 17 2011, 12:39 AM~20568361
> *Yeah, you gotta keep it SparkleEfx nukka!
> *


and you know this :wow: 

wassup my nukka! :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 16 2011, 10:42 PM~20568378
> *and you know this  :wow:
> 
> wassup my nukka!  :biggrin:
> *


Just here chillin... searching ebay for who know what... nothing... :happysad:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 17 2011, 12:43 AM~20568385
> *Just here chillin... searching ebay for who know what... nothing...  :happysad:
> *


sweet i love searching for nuttin cause thats how i find what im looking for :biggrin: 

check out a bike i did reppin in arizona this weekend


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 16 2011, 10:47 PM~20568423
> *sweet i love searching for nuttin cause thats how i find what im looking for  :biggrin:
> 
> check out a bike i did reppin in arizona this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is that the Laser Green over Blk? 


Looking sick!

I see that (S) on the seat.. Must mean SparkleEfx :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 17 2011, 12:52 AM~20568448
> *Is that the Laser Green over Blk?
> Looking sick!
> 
> I see that (S) on the seat.. Must mean SparkleEfx  :biggrin:
> *


lime green and some laser green mix :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 16 2011, 11:06 PM~20568536
> *lime green and some laser green mix  :biggrin:
> *


Good job foo! :biggrin:


----------



## ClassicPlayer

Sent you something.


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by ClassicPlayer_@May 17 2011, 08:07 AM~20569268
> *Sent you something.
> *


 :wow:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 17 2011, 07:38 AM~20569623
> *:wow:
> *


What the hell did you do? tehy sending you the ANTHRAX foo!


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 17 2011, 09:48 AM~20569679
> *What the hell did you do? tehy sending you the ANTHRAX foo!
> *


nope hes a satisfied customer :biggrin: hes sending me some better flake to use on his other frame :biggrin: 








































:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 17 2011, 08:06 AM~20569777
> *nope hes a satisfied customer  :biggrin:  hes sending me some better flake to use on his other frame  :biggrin:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Excuse me but where is your next order coming from? ? ?


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 17 2011, 10:36 AM~20569888
> *Excuse me but where is your next order coming from? ? ?
> *


umm from u :happysad: buddy ol pal


----------



## Gotti

_Whats the next project you have lined up famo?_


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@May 17 2011, 10:45 AM~20569955
> *Whats the next project you have lined up famo?
> *


MY CADDY :wow:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 17 2011, 08:43 AM~20569941
> *umm from u :happysad: buddy ol pal
> *


I'm gonna hook you up too... :biggrin:


----------



## Gotti

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 17 2011, 09:45 AM~20569962
> *MY CADDY  :wow:
> *


_No shit....damn thats whats up famo' .....any pics of the test panels you were gonna try and pattern out?_


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 17 2011, 10:49 AM~20569980
> *I'm gonna hook you up too... :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: PROMISE


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 17 2011, 08:50 AM~20569985
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  PROMISE
> *


you want me to give you a sample?


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 17 2011, 10:57 AM~20570042
> *you want me to give you a sample?
> *


----------



## elspock84

new videos :biggrin: 

laser purple over black


----------



## elspock84

hawaiian punch blend


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 17 2011, 01:00 PM~20571393
> *hawaiian punch blend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



sweet :cheesy: 




































now post up a pic of your avatar :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84+May 17 2011, 08:50 AM~20569985-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  PROMISE
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2011, 08:57 AM~20570042
> *you want me to give you a sample?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@May 17 2011, 09:16 AM~20570147
> *
> *


YOU MIGHT GET SHOD BACK IF YOU PRACTICE :0 :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 17 2011, 08:32 PM~20573515
> *YOU MIGHT GET SHOD BACK IF YOU PRACTICE  :0  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:inout:


----------



## elspock84

some pics of some shit i did yesterday :biggrin: 

sprayed some candy purple on the pink trike to break up da pink. used just a lil bit to give it a subtle change  . ill take better pics tomorrow wit da clear on it.


----------



## elspock84

getting my brothers bike also ready for Sic713 to work his magic on it :wow:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 17 2011, 06:32 PM~20573515
> *YOU MIGHT GET SHOD BACK IF YOU PRACTICE  :0  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



you used to be cool when you sold flake now you sell black things  

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@May 18 2011, 12:32 AM~20575599
> *you used to be cool when you sold flake now you sell black things
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


not tryin to start shit but umm i heard you placed an order for a box :wow: but like i said i aint tryin to start shit :wow:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 17 2011, 10:43 PM~20575673
> *not tryin to start shit but umm i heard you placed an order for a box  :wow:  but like i said i aint tryin to start shit  :wow:
> *



i ordered one xtra big for you


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@May 18 2011, 12:45 AM~20575689
> *i ordered one xtra big for you
> *


my nukka!!! :h5: :h5: :h5: for my birfday! :biggrin: im gonna need it for my lady after she has my baby especially if it comes out wit a big ass head like its daddy


----------



## elspock84

dont member saying it on here but last october i got robbed. i got 2 bikes stolen from my driveways as i was painting in da garage. one was my brothers and the other was my homies. my homies bike had da club plaque on it . 

well i got my brothers bike frame back that had gotten stolen along wit da plaque off da other bike. so we have decided to build it as a fuck you to da assholes who took 










now we getting ready for Sic713 to work his magic on it after i flake this bitch out :wow:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 17 2011, 10:47 PM~20575697
> *my nukka!!!  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  for my birfday!  :biggrin:  im gonna need it for my lady after she has my baby especially if it comes out wit a big ass head like its daddy
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :| ay wey te la quito un ***** :tongue: 

i got you the fist one :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@May 18 2011, 12:50 AM~20575716
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :|  ay wey  te la quito un *****  :tongue:
> 
> i got you the fist one  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ni madres its mine :happysad: in da last ultrasound da lady said da baby had a big head  so i know its gonna rip my viejas chonch all up :banghead:


----------



## danny chawps

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: this guy


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@May 18 2011, 12:54 AM~20575735
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  this guy
> *


 :biggrin: i aint worth a shit :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 17 2011, 11:06 PM~20575811
> *:biggrin:  i aint worth a shit  :biggrin:
> *


Here, this will fix your problem...


http://vagina-rejuvenation.com/


----------



## hi_ryder

bondo is spanish for elspock... direct translation :h5:


----------



## Gotti

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 17 2011, 02:00 PM~20571393
> *hawaiian punch blend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


_Thats bad ass BUENOS DIAS FAMO' .... :wave:_


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER+May 18 2011, 02:14 AM~20576095-->
> 
> 
> 
> Here, this will fix your problem...
> http://vagina-rejuvenation.com/
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2011, 07:36 AM~20576668
> *bondo is spanish for elspock... direct translation  :h5:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :happysad:
> <!--QuoteBegin-Gotti_@May 18 2011, 09:26 AM~20577088
> *Thats bad ass BUENOS DIAS FAMO' .... :wave:
> *


thanks :happysad:


----------



## bibbs

:uh:


----------



## mrchavez

bump


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bibbs_@May 18 2011, 11:42 AM~20577990
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## Gotti

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 18 2011, 10:57 AM~20578085
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@May 18 2011, 12:34 PM~20578312
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## louies90

> _Originally posted by bibbs_@May 18 2011, 10:42 AM~20577990
> *:uh:
> *


<<< :0 it dont say what car club!




















 im telling on you!!!


----------



## louies90

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 18 2011, 10:57 AM~20578085
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


"***** i says a twinkie.. not a damn ho-ho!"


----------



## bibbs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 18 2011, 11:57 AM~20578085
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:angry:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bibbs_@May 19 2011, 01:05 AM~20583495
> *:angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:uh: same shit :uh:


----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## bibbs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 19 2011, 01:13 AM~20583525
> *:uh: same shit :uh:
> *


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bibbs_@May 19 2011, 09:09 AM~20584477
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


now dats racist :uh:


----------



## bibbs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 19 2011, 09:18 AM~20584513
> *now dats racist  :uh:
> *


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bibbs_@May 19 2011, 11:31 AM~20585275
> *
> *


----------



## louies90

> _Originally posted by bibbs_@May 19 2011, 10:31 AM~20585275
> *
> *


it must be your white side.. :0


----------



## sic713

im doin a bike frame too,,, yay for me :uh:

o wait, more mucho dinero in my el pockets guey...!!


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 19 2011, 04:31 PM~20587111
> *im doin a bike frame too,,, yay for me :uh:
> 
> o wait, more mucho dinero in my el pockets guey...!!
> *


i told yo ass on da phone da other day pendejo!  just something simple :twak: :twak:


----------



## louies90

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 19 2011, 03:36 PM~20587146
> *i told yo ass on da phone da other day pendejo!   just something simple  :twak:  :twak:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## pi4short




----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 19 2011, 02:31 PM~20587111
> *im doin a bike frame too,,, yay for me :uh:
> 
> o wait, more mucho dinero in my el pockets guey...!!
> *


 :0


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 19 2011, 07:09 PM~20588183
> *:0
> *


You quoted yourself :uh:


----------



## DETONATER

Wus Up, Large Order


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 19 2011, 08:08 PM~20588579
> *Wus Up, Large Order
> *


Not til after sic is done wit my ride  gotta save up :happysad:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 19 2011, 07:16 PM~20589094
> *Not til after sic is done wit my ride  gotta save up :happysad:
> *


You know I'm just busting chops... :biggrin: So you have some SIC plans for patterns or are you leaving it up to Sic? :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 19 2011, 09:19 PM~20589127
> *You know I'm just busting chops... :biggrin: So you have some SIC plans for patterns or are you leaving it up to Sic?  :cheesy:
> *


I know nukka  I'm waiting for dat 18k :wow: 

Honestly bro he's da artist and I've learned that you should let da artist do whatever he wants :wow: one thing is for sure though my bitch will be covered in some sparkle efx


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 18 2011, 12:02 AM~20575387
> *some pics of some shit i did yesterday  :biggrin:
> 
> sprayed some candy purple on the pink trike to break up da pink. used just a lil bit to give it a subtle change   . ill take better pics tomorrow wit da clear on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



bad asssss      
cant wait :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 19 2011, 09:58 PM~20589511
> *bad asssss
> cant wait :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


will be on its way tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

:inout:


----------



## hi_ryder

i love this thread...


----------



## DETONATER

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

SUP COMPA... HOPE U HAVING A GREAT FRIDAY FOO... :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84+May 15 2011, 10:21 PM~20560120-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nope none  :happysad:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well Sart Poppin Pills Old Man Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2011, 01:59 PM~20571384
> *new videos  :biggrin:
> 
> laser purple over black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Love the Purple Of Course! :cheesy: :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@May 17 2011, 11:02 PM~20575387
> *some pics of some shit i did yesterday  :biggrin:
> 
> sprayed some candy purple on the pink trike to break up da pink. used just a lil bit to give it a subtle change   . ill take better pics tomorrow wit da clear on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs+May 20 2011, 04:47 PM~20594555-->
> 
> 
> 
> SUP COMPA... HOPE U HAVING A GREAT FRIDAY FOO... :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> great firday thanks!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cutebratt04_@May 20 2011, 11:45 PM~20597083
> *
> Well Sart Poppin Pills Old Man Lol!
> Love the Purple Of Course! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


sup heffa! :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## DETONATER

Sup OG Tripple OG! :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 20 2011, 10:53 PM~20597135
> *great firday thanks!!
> sup heffa!  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


Nothin Much Burro!


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER+May 20 2011, 11:58 PM~20597153-->
> 
> 
> 
> Sup OG Tripple OG!  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sup my nukka!! getting ready for my nieces first comunion tomorrow :happysad:
> <!--QuoteBegin-cutebratt04_@May 21 2011, 12:02 AM~20597182
> *Nothin Much Burro!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 20 2011, 10:03 PM~20597190
> *sup my nukka!! getting ready for my nieces first comunion tomorrow  :happysad:
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: I stay away from churchs.... I have faith but can't stand chillin there... Well maybe a little is ok.... :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 21 2011, 12:21 AM~20597298
> *:uh: I stay away from churchs.... I have faith but can't stand chillin there... Well maybe a little is ok....  :biggrin:
> *


i go maybe once a month. shit i was an altar boy for 7yrs and they only had 3 altar boys for 4 yrs of it so i was at church ALLLLLL DA TIME! so once a month is ok wit me :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 20 2011, 10:23 PM~20597309
> *i go maybe once a month. shit i was an altar boy for 7yrs and they only had 3 altar boys for 4 yrs of it so i was at church ALLLLLL DA TIME! so once a month is ok wit me  :biggrin:
> *


when I lived in New York, my granny threw my ass into catholic school..straight from So.Cal.... I didn't know crap about it and those nuns were no joke...


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 21 2011, 12:25 AM~20597323
> *when I lived in New York, my granny threw my ass into catholic school..straight from So.Cal.... I didn't know crap about it and those nuns were no joke...
> *


naw never went to catholic school but i was at church alot. but we aint fanatics or nuttin like that but it was cool being there.


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 20 2011, 10:29 PM~20597346
> *naw never went to catholic school but i was at church alot. but we aint fanatics or nuttin like that but it was cool being there.
> *


 :werd:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 21 2011, 12:30 AM~20597353
> *:werd:
> *


what ive never understood is how when they used do confessions the bible thumpers used to take 30 min to confess :uh: its like nukka wtf did you do! :wow:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 20 2011, 10:34 PM~20597371
> *what ive never understood is how when they used do confessions the bible thumpers used to take 30 min to confess  :uh:  its like nukka wtf did you do!  :wow:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

someone might have been on there knees.... You've heard all the stories...almost every church has one.... and every hood has about 230.000.00 registered... :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 21 2011, 12:38 AM~20597387
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> someone might have been on there knees.... You've heard all the stories...almost every church has one.... and every hood has about 230.000.00 registered... :cheesy:
> *


never had anything like that happen around us  i guess i must have been an ugly lil mothafucka cause i never got touched


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 20 2011, 10:42 PM~20597408
> *never had anything like that happen around us    i guess i must have been an ugly lil mothafucka cause i never got touched
> *


must have been that big head :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84+May 20 2011, 11:42 PM~20597408-->
> 
> 
> 
> never had anything like that happen around us    i guess i must have been an ugly lil mothafucka cause i never got touched
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DETONATER_@May 20 2011, 11:50 PM~20597441
> *must have been that big head  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 21 2011, 12:50 AM~20597441
> *must have been that big head  :biggrin:
> *


da big head and da funky spock ear


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 20 2011, 11:52 PM~20597453
> *da big head and da funky spock ear
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 20 2011, 10:52 PM~20597453
> *da big head and da funky spock ear
> *


you said it fool! not me....


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04+May 21 2011, 12:52 AM~20597455-->
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DETONATER_@May 21 2011, 12:53 AM~20597459
> *you said it fool! not me....
> *


dont you fuckers laught at my pain!!!  


































:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 20 2011, 11:54 PM~20597464
> *dont you fuckers laught at my pain!!!
> :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


Pain Don't you mean Good Fortune you weren't Molested duh! :happysad:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 20 2011, 10:54 PM~20597464
> *dont you fuckers laught at my pain!!!
> :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


ok ok ok, I'll belive you when I see it... pics or its not large... and your head with your brain... not the other one!


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 20 2011, 10:56 PM~20597481
> *Pain Don't you mean Good Fortune you weren't Molested duh! :happysad:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :run:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04+May 21 2011, 12:56 AM~20597481-->
> 
> 
> 
> Pain Don't you mean Good Fortune you weren't Molested duh! :happysad:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no fuck that i could be paid right now!!! i wouldve sued da shit out them mothafuckas! :angry:
> <!--QuoteBegin-DETONATER_@May 21 2011, 12:57 AM~20597487
> *ok ok ok, I'll belive you when I see it... pics or its not large... and your head with your brain... not the other one!
> *


awww come on


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 20 2011, 11:59 PM~20597494
> *no fuck that i could be paid right now!!! i wouldve sued da shit out them mothafuckas!  :angry:
> 
> awww come on
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 21 2011, 01:00 AM~20597505
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 21 2011, 12:02 AM~20597512
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 20 2011, 11:08 PM~20597538
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigshod

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :wow:


----------



## louies90

i was never touched either.. id be trying to look sexy to for them... me and my lazer green biker shorts y todo.. :happysad: 

guess i was to fat for them.. :tears:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by louies90_@May 21 2011, 12:34 PM~20599145
> * i was never touched either.. id be trying to look sexy to for them... me and my lazer green biker shorts y todo.. :happysad:
> 
> guess i was to fat for them.. :tears:
> *


I got pics :wow:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by louies90+May 21 2011, 11:34 AM~20599145-->
> 
> 
> 
> i was never touched either.. id be trying to look sexy to for them... me and my lazer green biker shorts y todo.. :happysad:
> 
> guess i was to fat for them.. :tears:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@May 21 2011, 01:10 PM~20599564
> *I got pics :wow:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 




Happy Birthday *Old Man!!!!*


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 21 2011, 12:10 PM~20599564
> *I got pics :wow:
> *


me too :happysad:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 21 2011, 03:20 PM~20599837
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Happy Birthday Old Man!!!!
> *


thank you heffa


----------



## DETONATER

*Well Happy Birthday then foo!*


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 21 2011, 08:40 PM~20601270
> *thank you heffa
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: DETONATER, $piff


$piff, check your PM thx!


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 21 2011, 09:21 PM~20601462
> *Well Happy Birthday then foo!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 21 2011, 10:21 PM~20601462
> *Well Happy Birthday then foo!
> *


 :angry: yes i am mafucka! and thanks :happysad:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 21 2011, 09:04 PM~20601723
> *:angry:  yes i am mafucka! and thanks  :happysad:
> *


Happy Happy now... don't be trippin on your birfday :cheesy:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

Bottoms up.!
:thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@May 21 2011, 11:59 PM~20602031
> *Bottoms up.!
> :thumbsup:
> *


 :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 21 2011, 08:21 PM~20601462
> *Well Happy Birthday then foo!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: SORRY CORAZON DE MELON BUT THAT WAS HELLA FUNNY COMPA... HOPE YOU HAD YOURSELF A WONDERFUL BIRFDAY FOO... MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT FOR YOU EVEN IF I DO :twak: YOU ON A DAILY... CONSIDER THAT LOVE TAPS... LMAO... :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps

birthday boy huuuuuuh ....pinche viejo


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 21 2011, 10:09 PM~20602097
> *:boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


 :no: :no: :no: :no:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs+May 22 2011, 05:04 PM~20604842-->
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: SORRY CORAZON DE MELON BUT THAT WAS HELLA FUNNY COMPA... HOPE YOU HAD YOURSELF A WONDERFUL BIRFDAY FOO... MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT FOR YOU EVEN IF I DO :twak: YOU ON A DAILY... CONSIDER THAT LOVE TAPS... LMAO...  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks comadre!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by danny [email protected] 22 2011, 06:48 PM~20605229
> *birthday boy huuuuuuh ....pinche viejo
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> simon carnal thanks!! dime viejo pero debajo de las cobijas :naughty:
> <!--QuoteBegin-CaliLifeStyle_@May 22 2011, 06:51 PM~20605235
> *:no:  :no:  :no:  :no:
> *


  well fuck u then :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 22 2011, 05:18 PM~20605347
> *thanks comadre!!!  :biggrin:
> simon carnal thanks!! dime viejo pero debajo de las cobijas :naughty:
> 
> well fuck u then  :naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:
> *


No means no.!
:twak:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@May 22 2011, 08:21 PM~20605685
> *No means no.!
> :twak:
> *


I KNOW NUKKA!!!  


thats y u always be sayin "NO NO NO DONT STOP" :wow:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 22 2011, 06:45 PM~20605828
> *I KNOW NUKKA!!!
> thats y u always be sayin "NO NO NO DONT STOP"  :wow:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 
You kinky son of a bitch.
:naughty:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@May 22 2011, 09:02 PM~20605925
> *:0  :0  :0
> You kinky son of a bitch.
> :naughty:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 22 2011, 07:04 PM~20605939
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 























:fuq:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@May 22 2011, 09:14 PM~20605999
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> :fuq:
> *


     














































:fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 22 2011, 07:18 PM~20606028
> *
> :fool2:  :fool2:  :fool2:  :fool2:  :fool2:
> *


 :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: 























:fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: 


















:fool2: :sprint:


----------



## cutebratt04

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@May 22 2011, 09:31 PM~20606144
> *:fool2:  :fool2:  :fool2:  :fool2:
> :fool2:  :fool2:  :fool2:  :fool2:
> :fool2:  :sprint:
> *


      

























pendejo! :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 22 2011, 09:34 PM~20606174
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


are you waving or raising ur hand like a good woman


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 22 2011, 07:36 PM~20606192
> *
> pendejo!  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: 





















COCHO.! :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@May 22 2011, 09:38 PM~20606209
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> COCHO.! :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 22 2011, 08:37 PM~20606201
> *are you waving or raising ur hand like a good woman
> *


Waving Burro! Waving you over here so I can Kick Your Old Man Ass!!! :twak: :angry: :angry: :buttkick:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 22 2011, 09:41 PM~20606238
> *Waving Burro! Waving you over here so I can Kick Your Old Man Ass!!!  :twak: :angry:  :angry:  :buttkick:
> *


oh see i thought u was raising ur hand cause u had something smart to say. but i membered ur a woman so i knew it was fina be someting stupid :uh:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 22 2011, 07:40 PM~20606224
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@May 22 2011, 09:46 PM~20606278
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :bowrofl: :bowrofl: :bowrofl: :bowrofl: :bowrofl:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 22 2011, 07:46 PM~20606285
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :bowrofl:  :bowrofl:  :bowrofl:  :bowrofl:  :bowrofl:
> *


I WIN.


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@May 22 2011, 09:47 PM~20606295
> *I WIN.
> *


no :uh:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 22 2011, 07:46 PM~20606285
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :bowrofl:  :bowrofl:  :bowrofl:  :bowrofl:  :bowrofl:
> *


OMG! LMAO! FUNNY SHIT SON!


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 22 2011, 09:59 PM~20606434
> *OMG! LMAO! FUNNY SHIT SON!
> *


wasssup nukka :biggrin:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 22 2011, 07:59 PM~20606429
> *no  :uh:
> *


 :squint:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 22 2011, 08:00 PM~20606441
> *wasssup nukka  :biggrin:
> *


Sup, I see shod popped in for a min then bounced.....


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@May 22 2011, 08:47 PM~20606295
> *I WIN.
> *


I Don't think you want to Win in this Topic Cuz the Prize is some Birfday Chorrizo I Don't think you want that I sure as Hell Don't and there are No Refunds Either!!! :uh:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 22 2011, 08:03 PM~20606470
> *I Don't think you want to Win in this Topic Cuz the Prize is some Birfday Chorrizo I Don't think you want that I sure as Hell Don't and there are No Refunds Either!!!  :uh:
> *


I heard the party was in spocks' mouth and everybody was invited. 
:uh:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER+May 22 2011, 10:02 PM~20606463-->
> 
> 
> 
> Sup, I see shod popped in for a min then bounced.....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah he just cock teasing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2011, 10:03 PM~20606470
> *I Don't think you want to Win in this Topic Cuz the Prize is some Birfday Chorrizo I Don't think you want that I sure as Hell Don't and there are No Refunds Either!!!  :uh:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah when u fina claim ur prize :wow: you and cali can share if yaw want :wow:
> <!--QuoteBegin-CaliLifeStyle_@May 22 2011, 10:06 PM~20606512
> *I heard the party was in spocks' mouth and everybody was invited.
> :uh:
> *


pendejo its da party is in spocks mouth and everybody is cummin


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 22 2011, 09:09 PM~20606539
> *
> yeah when u fina claim ur prize  :wow: you and cali can share if yaw want  :wow:
> 
> 
> *


 :barf: :barf: :barf: Cali can Have it All!!! :happysad:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 22 2011, 10:10 PM~20606559
> *:barf:  :barf:  :barf: Cali can Have it All!!! :happysad:
> *


fuck that shit you need to get whats comin to you so take it and chadaup


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 22 2011, 08:09 PM~20606539
> *yeah he just cock teasing
> yeah when u fina claim ur prize  :wow: you and cali can share if yaw want  :wow:
> 
> pendejo its da party is in spocks mouth and everybody is cummin
> *


Everybody did the cummin at your party then.


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 22 2011, 09:11 PM~20606575
> *fuck that shit you need to get whats comin to you so take it and chadaup
> *


No Thank You! :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## elspock84

TODAY IM GONNA FIND OUT IF WE HAVING A BOY OR GIRL :run: :run: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 23 2011, 11:55 AM~20610769
> *TODAY IM GONNA FIND OUT IF WE HAVING A BOY OR GIRL :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
Congrats bro.


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@May 23 2011, 02:38 PM~20611012
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> Congrats bro.
> *


 :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## elspock84

It looks like its fina be a girl


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 23 2011, 02:34 PM~20611659
> *It looks like its fina be a girl
> *


Congrats nukka! Ya it's better that way, I'm sure her mama looks better than you! :cheesy: :tongue:  :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 23 2011, 04:50 PM~20611737
> *Congrats nukka! Ya it's better that way, I'm sure her mama looks better than you!  :cheesy:  :tongue:    :biggrin:
> *


Yeah I hate you


----------



## ClassicPlayer

Congratulations... I have three myself.


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by ClassicPlayer_@May 23 2011, 05:29 PM~20611978
> *Congratulations... I have three myself.
> *


I'm fina try for da boy next time


----------



## ClassicPlayer

Yeah, I keep trying too... That's why I have three. :thumbsup:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 23 2011, 03:34 PM~20611659
> *It looks like its fina be a girl
> *


Aww a Baby Girl Yay Congrats Spock! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by ClassicPlayer+May 23 2011, 06:29 PM~20612376-->
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I keep trying too... That's why I have three. :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can't say it aint fun :h5:
> <!--QuoteBegin-cutebratt04_@May 23 2011, 07:14 PM~20612678
> *Aww a Baby Girl Yay Congrats Spock! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks! Now I need to order some more pink and purple flake!!!


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 23 2011, 03:05 PM~20611809
> *Yeah I hate you
> *


Stop lying! :biggrin: 


Congrats mufukka


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 23 2011, 08:38 PM~20613280
> *Stop lying!  :biggrin:
> Congrats mufukka
> *


Thanks fam :h5:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 23 2011, 02:34 PM~20611659
> *It looks like its fina be a girl
> *


Nice congrats little ngguh. Now you know you don't shoot blanks. :naughty:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@May 23 2011, 10:45 PM~20614514
> *Nice congrats little ngguh. Now you know you don't shoot blanks.  :naughty:
> *


so that wont change da flavor for you


----------



## SPOOK82

congrats homie


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by SPOOK82_@May 23 2011, 11:07 PM~20614773
> *congrats homie
> *


thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 23 2011, 09:07 PM~20614769
> *so that wont change da flavor for you
> *


Lets do this.!
:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 


























:fuq:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@May 23 2011, 11:25 PM~20614978
> *Lets do this.!
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> :fuq:
> *


i won bish


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 23 2011, 09:36 PM~20615081
> *i won bish
> *


no :uh:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 23 2011, 07:08 PM~20613028
> *Can't say it aint fun :h5:
> 
> Thanks! Now I need to order some more pink and purple flake!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 23 2011, 02:34 PM~20611659
> *It looks like its fina be a girl
> *


AWWW... A LIL HUSBAND BEATER IN THE MAKING... LMAO... AS SOON AS SHE IS OLD ENOUGH I WILL PAINT HER A LIL DOODLE... ONCE YOU GUYS DECIDE WHAT CHARACTER YOU WANT HER TO LOVE.... HAHAHAH... CONGRATS COMPA, HAPPY FOR YOU NUKKA... :biggrin:


----------



## SIK_9D1

I saved Cali Carnal! :h5:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@May 24 2011, 01:38 AM~20616205
> *AWWW... A LIL HUSBAND BEATER IN THE MAKING... LMAO... AS SOON AS SHE IS OLD ENOUGH I WILL PAINT HER A LIL DOODLE... ONCE YOU GUYS DECIDE WHAT CHARACTER YOU WANT HER TO LOVE.... HAHAHAH... CONGRATS COMPA, HAPPY FOR YOU NUKKA... :biggrin:
> *


Hell yeah she better be! I'm fina teach her how to kick in da nuts  . That doodle would be awesome comadre!! I'm thinking snow white cause that's my moms favorite and I'm naming her after my momma and my viejas great grandma. Guadalupe Dora Rivera but we gonna call her lupita for short


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 24 2011, 06:59 PM~20621500
> *Hell yeah she better be! I'm fina teach her how to kick in da nuts  . That doodle would be awesome comadre!! I'm thinking snow white cause that's my moms favorite and I'm naming her after my momma and my viejas great grandma.  Guadalupe Dora Rivera but we gonna call her lupita for short
> *


Sounds like a nice name.. Good choice.. :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 24 2011, 09:13 PM~20621616
> *Sounds like a nice name.. Good choice.. :biggrin:
> *


Thanks fam!!! :h5:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 24 2011, 07:19 PM~20621671
> *Thanks fam!!! :h5:
> *


Why you trying to touch me... :around: :nono:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 24 2011, 09:46 PM~20621949
> *Why you trying to touch me... :around:  :nono:
> *


Cause you like it :boink:


----------



## cutebratt04

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1+May 24 2011, 07:38 PM~20620874-->
> 
> 
> 
> I saved Cali Carnal!  :h5:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SASSSSSSSSSSSS!! que bueno! :biggrin: no mas la cara tienes guey
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cutebratt04_@May 24 2011, 10:32 PM~20622387
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


sup heffa :squint:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 24 2011, 06:59 PM~20621500
> *Hell yeah she better be! I'm fina teach her how to kick in da nuts  . That doodle would be awesome comadre!! I'm thinking snow white cause that's my moms favorite and I'm naming her after my momma and my viejas great grandma.  Guadalupe Dora Rivera but we gonna call her lupita for short
> *


AWWW... THAT IS AWSOME THAT YOU ARE HONORING YOUR MAMA, AND HER GREAT GRANMA, SNOW WHITE IT IS CABRON... BUT LET ME FINISH A FEW FAMILY AND BRATS REQUEST SO I CAN WORK ON HER... SNOW WHITE IS A BEAUTIFUL CHOICE... I AM DYING TO TRY THE LIL MERMAID TOO... I GOT A SKETCH OF TINK FOR BRAT, BUT I NEED TO PAINT THE BACKGRAND AND HOPE I CAN GIVE TINKERBELL SOME JUSTICE... I HATE FINE LINES THOUGH... SO WHEN I MAKE BLACA NIEVES, SHE WILL BE AS BIG AS BELLE OR JASMINE...


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@May 24 2011, 11:29 PM~20622909
> *AWWW... THAT IS AWSOME THAT YOU ARE HONORING YOUR MAMA, AND HER GREAT GRANMA, SNOW WHITE IT IS CABRON... BUT LET ME FINISH A FEW FAMILY AND BRATS REQUEST SO I CAN WORK ON HER... SNOW WHITE IS A BEAUTIFUL CHOICE... I AM DYING TO TRY THE LIL MERMAID TOO... I GOT A SKETCH OF TINK FOR BRAT, BUT I NEED TO PAINT THE BACKGRAND AND HOPE I CAN GIVE TINKERBELL SOME JUSTICE... I HATE FINE LINES THOUGH... SO WHEN I MAKE BLACA NIEVES, SHE WILL BE AS BIG AS BELLE OR JASMINE...
> *


no rush at all i still have 4 more months :happysad: and my baby girl is probably gonna be really white  like her momma. i hope that 1/4 mexican blood my vieja has helps my baby get some color :happysad:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 24 2011, 10:26 PM~20623411
> *no rush at all i still have 4 more months  :happysad: and my baby girl is probably gonna be really white    like her momma. i hope that 1/4 mexican blood my vieja has helps my baby get some color  :happysad:
> *


1/4 WHAT ELSE ARE YOU GUYS???


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@May 25 2011, 12:31 AM~20623446
> *1/4 WHAT ELSE ARE YOU GUYS???
> *


im mesican and shes 75% italian and 25% mesican . her daddy is half mexican and half italian but dont claim hes mexican but we ALL know hes mixxed :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

the guy below me sucks da cawk! :angry:


----------



## bigshod

:uh:


----------



## elspock84

da guy above me sucks da cawk!


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

:0


----------



## elspock84

da guy above me sucks da cawk!


----------



## DETONATER

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: DETONATER, bigshod


Dis guy need to call me cause he never answers his phone... :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

There's alot of guys above u and under u... U really are turning gay :uh:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@May 25 2011, 11:38 AM~20626086
> *There's alot of guys above u and under u... U really are turning gay :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



theres your samich spock... :0


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@May 25 2011, 01:38 PM~20626086
> *There's alot of guys above u and under u... U really are turning gay :uh:
> *


no im not fucker!!     

























oh and hi pal 

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 25 2011, 01:39 PM~20626097
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> theres your samich spock... :0
> *


kinda like a double dog :uh:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 25 2011, 08:52 AM~20624982
> *im mesican and shes 75% italian and 25% mesican . her daddy is half mexican and half italian but dont claim hes mexican but we ALL know hes mixxed  :biggrin:
> *


THEN YOUR BABY IS GONNA BE MORE MEXI-CAN THAN NADA FOO... BLOOD LINE IS HALF OF YOURS AND MAMA... SO IF YOU 100% BABY GETS THE 50%, PLUS THE HALF OF A 1/4 ON MAMAS WHICH IS AN 1/8, THE REST IS ITALIAN...HAHAHA YOUR BLOODLINE IS MORE BY A LIL... DON'T MEAN YOUR GENES ARE STRONG... LMAO... HOPE SHE HAS COLORED EYES... :wow:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 25 2011, 11:33 AM~20626052
> *da guy above me sucks da cawk!
> *


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@May 25 2011, 02:36 PM~20626449
> *THEN YOUR BABY IS GONNA BE MORE MEXI-CAN THAN NADA FOO... BLOOD LINE IS HALF OF YOURS AND MAMA... SO IF YOU 100% BABY GETS THE 50%, PLUS THE HALF OF A 1/4 ON MAMAS WHICH IS AN 1/8, THE REST IS ITALIAN...HAHAHA YOUR BLOODLINE IS MORE BY A LIL... DON'T MEAN YOUR GENES ARE STRONG... LMAO... HOPE SHE HAS COLORED EYES... :wow:
> *


i know i told my vieja tell ur dad i said thanks for da help in making my baby more mexican than him :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84+May 24 2011, 09:57 PM~20622634-->
> 
> 
> 
> SASSSSSSSSSSSS!! que bueno!  :biggrin: no mas la cara tienes guey
> sup heffa :squint:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :scrutinize:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@May 25 2011, 09:52 AM~20624982
> *im mesican and shes 75% italian and 25% mesican . her daddy is half mexican and half italian but dont claim hes mexican but we ALL know hes mixxed  :biggrin:
> *


I'm Half and I Still get Dark enuff when I'm in the sun, but I don't Look Like either of my Parents really lol they always tell me I'm Adopted lol but when I was Little my family in Mexico called me the porcelain doll lol  :happysad:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 25 2011, 11:17 PM~20630318
> *:scrutinize:
> I'm Half and I Still get Dark enuff when I'm in the sun, but I don't Look Like either of my Parents really lol they always tell me I'm Adopted lol  but when I was Little my family in Mexico called me the annoying attention whore doll lol :happysad:
> *


naw my vieja that heffa is flourscent white! its like god damn can you be just a bit darker. 

i think that eres hija de lechero :wow: 


man they where mean to you huh :uh:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 26 2011, 04:17 AM~20630318
> *:scrutinize:
> I'm Half and I Still get Dark enuff when I'm in the sun, but I don't Look Like either of my Parents really lol they always tell me I'm Adopted lol  but when I was Little my family in Mexico called me the porcelain doll lol  :happysad:
> *



That's super cute :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84+May 25 2011, 10:23 PM~20630368-->
> 
> 
> 
> naw my vieja that heffa is flourscent white! its like god damn can you be just a bit darker.
> 
> i think that eres hija de lechero  :wow:
> man they where mean to you huh  :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Daughter of Dairy? Wtf? Um No My Families Love Me! You are the one who is always mean to me Burro!!! :happysad:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-VeronikA_@May 25 2011, 11:42 PM~20630931
> *That's super cute :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 26 2011, 09:18 PM~20636441
> *Daughter of Dairy? Wtf? Um No My Families Love Me! You are the one who is always mean to me Burro!!! :happysad:
> *


da milkman not da dairy :twak: :twak: :twak: im not mean im always tryin to get some :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

POOR BRATT... COMO ERES MALO TO HER... YOU TWO MAKE IT FUNNY THOUGH... HOPE YOU ARE OFF TO GREAT FRIDAY... I WILL BE WAITING ON MY BREWSKY... :biggrin: HAVE FUN THIS WEEKEND COMPA...


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 26 2011, 10:17 PM~20637607
> *da milkman not da dairy  :twak:  :twak:  :twak: im not mean im always tryin to get some  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


 :uh: THAT IS MEAN THOU! :tongue: OH I SEE SO THEN WHEN I SAY NO THAT'S WHEN YOU START PMSING AND GETTING BITCHY RIGHT?! :happysad:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 28 2011, 02:03 PM~20647035
> * :uh: THAT IS MEAN THOU! :tongue: OH I SEE SO THEN WHEN I SAY NO THAT'S WHEN YOU START PMSING AND GETTING BITCHY RIGHT?! :happysad:
> *


Yes cause I get cyber blue balls :happysad:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 28 2011, 01:34 PM~20647200
> *Yes cause I get cyber blue balls :happysad:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hi_ryder

sup my meselkan brotha :wave:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@May 29 2011, 01:17 AM~20649803
> *sup my meselkan brotha  :wave:
> *


wasssup my crockodilehunter brotha! :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

looks like tuesday sucka... but you'll be golden for sure! :biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 28 2011, 11:24 PM~20649821
> *wasssup my crockodilehunter brotha!  :biggrin:
> *


wassup spock what ya been working on ?


----------



## elspock84

this new layout sucksass!!!!


----------



## hi_ryder

elspock84 said:


> this new layout sucksass!!!!


x2 me no likes either...


----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


> looks like tuesday sucka... but you'll be golden for sure! :biggrin:


got my shit nukka!!! thanks brotha!!


hi_ryder said:


> x2 me no likes either...


sucks big cock like shod :wow:


SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY said:


> wassup spock what ya been working on ?


just started working on da caddy getting ready to FLAKE DA FUCK OUTTA OF IT saturday


----------



## elspock84

fixed some dents i found on da caddy that it got since it was repainted. asked around bout getting that paintless dent removal but them ****** wanted 200 bucks! fuck that shit.


----------



## cutebratt04

elspock84 said:


> fixed some dents i found on da caddy that it got since it was repainted. asked around bout getting that paintless dent removal but them ****** wanted 200 bucks! fuck that shit.


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

:wave::wave:














:finger::finger:


----------



## elspock84

cutebratt04 said:


> :thumbsup:


thanks heffa! 

:boink::boink::boink::boink::boink::boink:


CaliLifeStyle said:


> :wave::wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :finger::finger:


hey there buddy!! you tejano piece of shit!!! :finger::finger::finger::finger:


----------



## cutebratt04

elspock84 said:


> thanks heffa!
> 
> :boink::boink::boink::boink::boink::boink:


 :inout:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

elspock84 said:


> thanks heffa!
> 
> :boink::boink::boink::boink::boink::boink:
> 
> hey there buddy!! you tejano piece of shit!!! :finger::finger::finger::finger:




I'm going to drive over to IL and take your man hood puto samoan.
and thats a promise.


----------



## elspock84

CaliLifeStyle said:


> I'm going to drive over to IL and take your man hood puto samoan.
> and thats a promise.


bwahahahahahah!!! you cant take something that aint there!!! :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:





























wait what fuck!! :burn::burn::burn::burn:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

elspock84 said:


> bwahahahahahah!!! you cant take something that aint there!!! :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wait what fuck!! :burn::burn::burn::burn:




You got your shit pushed in. :O 
no way.!


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

do werk sucka


----------



## elspock84

CaliLifeStyle said:


> You got your shit pushed in. :O
> no way.!


fuck you tejano!! 


SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY said:


> do werk sucka


thanks brotha


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

elspock84 said:


> fuck you tejano!!
> 
> No bish fuck you.! :squint:


----------



## elspock84

:naughty::naughty::naughty::naughty:


----------



## cutebratt04

elspock84 said:


> bwahahahahahah!!! you cant take something that aint there!!! :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wait what fuck!! :burn::burn::burn::burn:


 :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::wave:


----------



## hi_ryder

elspock84 said:


> fixed some dents i found on da caddy that it got since it was repainted. asked around bout getting that paintless dent removal but them ****** wanted 200 bucks! fuck that shit.


cluster fuck :h5:


----------



## mrchavez

:run::run::run:


----------



## elspock84

cutebratt04 said:


> :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::wave:


 :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

:squint:


----------



## cutebratt04

elspock84 said:


> :boink: :boink: :boink:


 :run::run::run:


----------



## VeronikA

:wave::rimshot:


----------



## elspock84

VeronikA said:


> :wave::rimshot:


:wave::wave::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## cutebratt04

:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## DETONATER

:scrutinize::scrutinize::scrutinize:


----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


> :scrutinize::scrutinize::scrutinize:


 :squint:


----------



## ClassicPlayer

I'll get you tracking number tomorrow... Was waiting on some funds.


----------



## DETONATER

elspock84 said:


> :squint:


:run:


----------



## cutebratt04

:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## elspock84

hello errbody!!! :boink::boink::boink::boink:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

Q-VO LOCO, JUST PASSING THRU TO SAY I'M BACK.... LMAO... CATCH YOU LATER COMPA...


----------



## bibbs

:inout:


----------



## cutebratt04

:wave:


----------



## elspock84

Dreamwork Customs said:


> Q-VO LOCO, JUST PASSING THRU TO SAY I'M BACK.... LMAO... CATCH YOU LATER COMPA...


qvo!!! :h5:


bibbs said:


> :inout:


well fuck you then bish! :finger:


cutebratt04 said:


> :wave:


:fool2::boink::fool2::boink::fool2::boink::fool2:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

Whats up my brotha hows it going ohh and ummm :naughty:
























:finger::finger:bish.


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

what up spock 

check out my wagon and other wagons vote for the one you like best 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/showthread.php/305993-Wagon-Buildoff-Poll


----------



## elspock84

SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY said:


> what up spock
> 
> check out my wagon and other wagons vote for the one you like best
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/showthread.php/305993-Wagon-Buildoff-Poll


if i vote for you will you let bigshod comeback and play wit us 













oh and your is a nomad not a wagon


----------



## elspock84

CaliLifeStyle said:


> Whats up my brotha hows it going ohh and ummm :naughty:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :finger::finger:bish.


hello you texan piece of shit!!


----------



## bigshod

I'm back!!! Put ur vote in


----------



## elspock84

bigshod said:


> I'm back!!! Put ur vote in


*SNOOOOOKUMS!!!!!!* :run::run::run::run::run::run::run::run::run::run::boink::boink::boink::boink::boink::boink::boink::boink::boink::boink::boink:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

elspock84 said:


> hello you texan piece of shit!!


 Hello you dogg eating samoan piece of crap.! :rant:


----------



## elspock84

CaliLifeStyle said:


> Hello you dogg eating samoan piece of crap.! :rant:


samoans dont eat dog thats philipinos estupido!!! :twak::twak::twak::twak::twak:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

elspock84 said:


> samoans dont eat dog thats philipinos estupido!!! :twak::twak::twak::twak::twak:


Callate guey. No me hables asi.! 
Putasos. :boink:


----------



## elspock84

CaliLifeStyle said:


> Callate guey. No me hables asi.!
> Putasos. :boink:


yo te hablo como me de la puta gana! puto tejano de mierda!!! traga mecos!!! come riata!!! :twak::twak::twak::twak:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

elspock84 said:


> yo te hablo como me de la puta gana! puto tejano de mierda!!! traga mecos!!! come riata!!! :twak::twak::twak::twak:


  Que te dije guey. que no me hables asi. o the parto la madre.


----------



## elspock84

CaliLifeStyle said:


> Que te dije guey. que no me hables asi. o the parto la madre.


tu me la pelas pendejo!!! aver guey cuando quieres intentar partir me la madre?? yo te parto la madre y despues to cojo culero! :twak::twak::twak::twak:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

elspock84 said:


> tu me la pelas pendejo!!! aver guey cuando quieres intentar partir me la madre?? yo te parto la madre y despues to cojo culero! :twak::twak::twak::twak:


Caile puto.!


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

:fool2::fool2::fool2:


----------



## elspock84

CaliLifeStyle said:


> Caile puto.!





CaliLifeStyle said:


> :fool2::fool2::fool2:


orale guey tu dice donde y cuando!! y te trais vaselina pa que te la meta toda despues de que te rompa el osico!! :twak::twak::twak::twak:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

elspock84 said:


> if i vote for you will you let bigshod comeback and play wit us
> 
> 
> oh and your is a nomad not a wagon



im not holding shod from playing with ya guys that nukka is doing something and being real sneaky too :scrutinize:



i know its nomad nukka i dids go to twos scools duh winning


----------



## elspock84

SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY said:


> im not holding shod from playing with ya guys that nukka is doing something and being real sneaky too :scrutinize:
> 
> 
> 
> i know its nomad nukka i dids go to twos scools duh winning


yeah u are!! fucking bish!!! 



i went ta tool aslo  ew mstu hvea hda sema teshure :thumbsup: we boff winnigg


----------



## elspock84

:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

elspock84 said:


> orale guey tu dice donde y cuando!! y te trais vaselina pa que te la meta toda despues de que te rompa el osico!! :twak::twak::twak::twak:


:guns::machinegun:no espeako spanish guey.!


----------



## elspock84

CaliLifeStyle said:


> Hello you dogg eating samoan piece of crap.! :rant:





CaliLifeStyle said:


> Callate guey. No me hables asi.!
> Putasos. :boink:





CaliLifeStyle said:


> Que te dije guey. que no me hables asi. o the parto la madre.





CaliLifeStyle said:


> Caile puto.!





CaliLifeStyle said:


> :guns::machinegun:no espeako spanish guey.!


 I SEE THAT ESTUPIDO! SPOKEN LIKE A TRUE TEJANO


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

elspock84 said:


> I SEE THAT ESTUPIDO! SPOKEN LIKE A TRUE TEJANO


 Do you wanna get your shit pushed in again. is that what you want.!


----------



## elspock84

CaliLifeStyle said:


> Do you wanna get your shit pushed in again. is that what you want.!


ummmmm nope thanks for asking though :h5:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

elspock84 said:


> ummmmm nope thanks for asking though :h5:


 Just let it happen. :naughty:


----------



## elspock84

CaliLifeStyle said:


> Just let it happen. :naughty:


Maybe later my hemroids are flared up right now :happysad:


----------



## 801Rider

elspock84 said:


> Maybe later my hemroids are flared up right now :happysad:


Sissy


----------



## elspock84

801Rider said:


> Sissy


:finger::finger::finger::boink::boink::boink::boink::boink:


----------



## cutebratt04

:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## 801Rider

elspock84 said:


> :finger::finger::finger::boink::boink::boink::boink::boink:


LOL


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

elspock84 said:


> Maybe later my hemroids are flared up right now :happysad:


 :squint:


























:finger:


----------



## VeronikA

Hello!!! :angel::angel:


----------



## elspock84

VeronikA said:


> Hello!!! :angel::angel:


----------



## elspock84

CaliLifeStyle said:


> :squint:
> :finger:


im really starting to hate u you texas piece of shit!!:guns::guns::guns::guns:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

elspock84 said:


> im really starting to hate u you texas piece of shit!!:guns::guns::guns::guns:


 Well i hate you to samoan mother fucker! :machinegun:

soooo what you wearing. :naughty:


----------



## cutebratt04

:cheesy:


----------



## elspock84

CaliLifeStyle said:


> Well i hate you to samoan mother fucker! :machinegun:
> 
> soooo what you wearing. :naughty:


 some house slippers and my white wife beater nutting else. :wow::wow::wow::wow::wow:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

elspock84 said:


> some house slippers and my white wife beater nutting else. :wow::wow::wow::wow::wow:


 Thong sandals.?
Ohh so i see your riding commando. :boink:


----------



## cutebratt04

:inout:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

elspock84 said:


> yeah u are!! fucking bish!!!
> 
> 
> 
> i went ta tool aslo  ew mstu hvea hda sema teshure :thumbsup: we boff winnigg



:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## elspock84

CaliLifeStyle said:


> Thong sandals.?
> Ohh so i see your riding commando. :boink:


simon thong sandals wit tube socks and yes commando gotta let da sassage swang :naughty::naughty::naughty::naughty:


----------



## elspock84

SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY said:


> :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


:h5::h5::h5::h5:


----------



## elspock84

did a quick side job for some extra cash to send sic's blackass back home when im done wit him :boink::boink::boink::boink:

work truck wit a boom. all i had to do was walkin and spray. 

custom paint booth


----------



## cutebratt04

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez

:thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

CaliLifeStyle said:


> Well i hate you to samoan mother fucker! :machinegun:
> 
> soooo what you wearing. :naughty:



COMPA COULD ONLY WISH TO BE SOMOAN, HE JUST A HEALTHY MEXI-CAN... LMAO... HI COMPA...  THRRRRRR....


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

elspock84 said:


> simon thong sandals wit tube socks and yes commando gotta let da sassage swang :naughty::naughty::naughty::naughty:


 :wave::wave::wave:




























:finger:


----------



## cutebratt04

:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## elspock84

CaliLifeStyle said:


> :wave::wave::wave:
> 
> :finger:


Me pelas la riata pinche pendejo de mierda! :twak: :machinegun: 























Que paso mi nalgita :boink: :wave:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

elspock84 said:


> Me pelas la riata pinche pendejo de mierda! :twak: :machinegun:
> Pos que guey. Pinche jotito. :twak:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> como andas guey.! :naughty:


----------



## elspock84

Dreamwork Customs said:


> COMPA COULD ONLY WISH TO BE SOMOAN, HE JUST A HEALTHY MEXI-CAN... LMAO... HI COMPA...  THRRRRRR....





cutebratt04 said:


> :wave::wave::wave:


HELLO CABRONAS!! :wave::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## bigshod

hello


----------



## elspock84

bigshod said:


> hello


halo snookums!!!! :run::run::run::run::run::run:


----------



## cutebratt04

:wave:


----------



## hi_ryder

:inout::inout::inout::inout::inout:


----------



## elspock84

cutebratt04 said:


> :wave:


Sup


----------



## elspock84

hi_ryder said:


> :inout::inout::inout::inout::inout:


 :squint:


----------



## bigshod

elspock84 said:


> halo snookums!!!! :run::run::run::run::run::run:


 where u been puto


----------



## sic713

waiting for this fuck face to come pick me up... this topic is gunna get real gay..


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

sic713 said:


> waiting for this fuck face to come pick me up... this topic is gunna get real gay..


 :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## sic713

im on my laptop.. amazingly hes able to drive and give me head at the same time... :boink: hno:


----------



## mrchavez

sic713 said:


> im on my laptop.. amazingly hes able to drive and give me head at the same time... :boink: hno:


WTF.... GET BACK TO PAINTING...:uh::uh:


----------



## sic713

mrchavez said:


> WTF.... GET BACK TO PAINTING...:uh::uh:


That's after he's done being a cochino


----------



## mrchavez

sic713 said:


> That's after he's done being a cochino


:rimshot:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

elspock84 said:


> HELLO CABRONAS!! :wave::wave::wave::wave:


WHAT UP COMPA, SORRY BEEN A STRANGER LATELY... BUT I MISSED THE NONSENSE... LOL... SEE YA LATER BRO...


----------



## hi_ryder

elspock84 said:


> :squint:


----------



## elspock84

FINNALLY SPRAYED DA CADDY TODAY! WIT DA HELP OF SIC'S BITCH ASS


----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84

2lbs of western blue


----------



## sic713

hno:


----------



## elspock84




----------



## Dreamwork Customs

elspock84 said:


>


*CONGRATS COMPA, AND MAY YOU HAVE A HAPPY FATHERS DAY... THE COLOR IS SICK!!!*


----------



## Trendsetta 68

NICE !


----------



## 8t4mc

Lookin good guys!!


----------



## cutebratt04

elspock84 said:


> 2lbs of western blue


 :wow::cheesy::biggrin::thumbsup:


----------



## hi_ryder

lookin good homie, sic wet it up nicely.... thats a shart load of flake, ive got a chub :boink:


----------



## sic713

we both sprayed it,actually sprayed it with two guns at same time.. now were wet sanding it..


----------



## elspock84

Tag teaming this biatch! :h5: :boink:


----------



## hi_ryder

elspock84 said:


> Tag teaming this biatch! :h5: :boink:


reminds me of a song...


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

sic713 said:


> we both sprayed it,actually sprayed it with two guns at same time.. now were wet sanding it..


Hmm...should call it SIC-N-DISTURBED cause SIC is SIC and Spock is...well u get the idea


----------



## elspock84

PRESIDENTEZ said:


> Hmm...should call it SIC-N-DISTURBED cause SIC is SIC and Spock is...well u get the idea


Ummmmm  so what u trying to say :twak: 





















So what u wearing :naughty:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

:wave:Nice fukin car man. Always like that year of caddy.


----------



## elspock84

CaliLifeStyle said:


> :wave:Nice fukin car man. Always like that year of caddy.


 Qvo puto tejano de mierda! :wave: :boink:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

elspock84 said:


> Qvo puto tejano de mierda! :wave: :boink:


 Como estas pinch guey.!


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

elspock84 said:


> Ummmmm  so what u trying to say :twak:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what u wearing :naughty:


 


SparkleEFX

:shh::sprint:


----------



## elspock84

PRESIDENTEZ said:


> SparkleEFX
> 
> :shh::sprint:


Wahahahaha!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84

Lil sneak peek :wow:

Signature in my new blend "Sic's Purple Drank"


----------



## elspock84

Lil sneak peek :wow:

Signature in my new blend "Sic's Purple Drank"


----------



## bibbs

elspock84 said:


> Lil sneak peek :wow:
> 
> Signature in my new blend "Sic's Purple Drank"


..:0


----------



## louies90

bibbs said:


> ..:0


 we's gonna have to fly him over next year homie..


----------



## bibbs

louies90 said:


> we's gonna have to fly him over next year homie..


 yep... :yes:


----------



## elspock84

sorry for slacking on pics but dont trip i got a shitload for yaw!  

sic is a true artist!! sunday while we where wetsanding the roof and trunk we talked about what i liked and what colors i liked and he took it from there. monday after he finished a stripe job and i finished wetsanding the hood. he got down wit da tape!  i was surprised on how easy he makes it look. :worship:


----------



## elspock84

all this was done monday night in about 3 hours


----------



## elspock84

now for tuesday pics. again he makes this look so easy! but i could never do it. i have no patience for it. 

masking off for the first paterns. then he mixed up some flake SPARKLE EFX of course  some green mixtures


----------



## elspock84

lil blue candy for some shadowing.


----------



## elspock84

time to take off da tape and see what he did :wow:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

:worship::worship::worship:


----------



## elspock84

CaliLifeStyle said:


> :worship::worship::worship:


man bro i cant wait to clear this mothafucka to see how it shines! SIC is one bad mothafucka!


----------



## elspock84

some more color and a some fanning. i tried to take more pics of progress but i was too busy drooling i would forget. :happysad::happysad:


----------



## elspock84

more pics before da nasty ass storm that knocked out da power for 3 hours. :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

elspock84 said:


> more pics before da nasty ass storm that knocked out da power for 3 hours. :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


LOVING IT!!! GREAT JOB SIC...


----------



## Mr.Brown

elspock84 said:


> more pics before da nasty ass storm that knocked out da power for 3 hours. :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## hi_ryder

its amazing what black and brown can achieve when they join forces! high fives all around :h5::h5::h5::h5::h5: looks SIC!


----------



## DETONATER

hi_ryder said:


> its amazing what black and brown can achieve when they join forces! high fives all around :h5::h5::h5::h5::h5: looks SIC!


No shit huh! thats why I love being mixed...! 


Yall mufukkas geting down in here...


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

elspock84 said:


> man bro i cant wait to clear this mothafucka to see how it shines! SIC is one bad mothafucka!


 your a bad mothafucka. :naughty:


Thats good bro. your calling my car a bitch.!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

elspock84 said:


> sorry for slacking on pics but dont trip i got a shitload for yaw!
> 
> sic is a true artist!! sunday while we where wetsanding the roof and trunk we talked about what i liked and what colors i liked and he took it from there. monday after he finished a stripe job and i finished wetsanding the hood. he got down wit da tape!  i was surprised on how easy he makes it look. :worship:


BUT AT LEAST YOU LEARNED SOMETHING RIGHT??? DID YOU ADD UP THE HOURS YOU ALL TOOK TO FINISH IT OFF??? SHOOT THAT RIGHT THERE IS WORK... FLAKE OUT HRS., COLOR SANDING HOURS, PREPPING HRS. LAYING DOWN GRAPHICS HRS., BACKMASKING HRS., PINSTRIPING AND LEAFING HRS., CLEARCOAT HRS., FINAL DETAIL... SO HOW MANY HRS. YOU ADDED UP COMPA??? CUZ TO ME IT LOOKS LIKE UN CHINGO!!! LMAO...


----------



## TONY MONTANA

elspock84 said:


> more pics before da nasty ass storm that knocked out da power for 3 hours. :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


this is gonna be good:drama::yes::thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

Dreamwork Customs said:


> BUT AT LEAST YOU LEARNED SOMETHING RIGHT??? DID YOU ADD UP THE HOURS YOU ALL TOOK TO FINISH IT OFF??? SHOOT THAT RIGHT THERE IS WORK... FLAKE OUT HRS., COLOR SANDING HOURS, PREPPING HRS. LAYING DOWN GRAPHICS HRS., BACKMASKING HRS., PINSTRIPING AND LEAFING HRS., CLEARCOAT HRS., FINAL DETAIL... SO HOW MANY HRS. YOU ADDED UP COMPA??? CUZ TO ME IT LOOKS LIKE UN CHINGO!!! LMAO...


Actually this muthafucka is QUICK!!!!! I can honestly say at da rate he was working he can have a car taped and sprayed maybe even stripe it in about a day


----------



## elspock84

ok more pics 

so after da storm knocked out da power to da house and scared da shit out of me and sic since there was branches smacking da garage. we went inside and chilled and decided to call it a night.  BUT da power came back on at midnight and da first thing out his mouth was "lets go spray some paint!" . these next pics are what he did in 3hours. finished spraying patterns and started masking for the striping when we realized it was 3:15 in da morning . it was time for some sleep.


----------



## elspock84

we mixxed some flake blends for the patterns


----------



## elspock84

more pics of that night.


----------



## elspock84

some tools of the trade 










so i told sic i wanted his signature to be a focal point of the paint job. i wanted it to pop out like a sore thumb. so he said well do what u do and come up wit a blend. so i came up wit "sic's purple drank" flake blend.


----------



## elspock84

patterns all done. 










































el negrito checking out his work .


----------



## DETONATER

Wow! it looks great! how many rolls of tape did you guys go through?


----------



## elspock84

A lot!


----------



## cutebratt04

elspock84 said:


> some tools of the trade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so i told sic i wanted his signature to be a focal point of the paint job. i wanted it to pop out like a sore thumb. so he said well do what u do and come up wit a blend. so i came up wit "sic's purple drank" flake blend.





elspock84 said:


> patterns all done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> el negrito checking out his work .


 :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## hi_ryder

:boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## 801Rider

Came out bad ass bro   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

801Rider said:


> Came out bad ass bro   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


Thanks


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

Wheres the side by side with the welding mask?


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

elspock84 said:


> Actually this muthafucka is QUICK!!!!! I can honestly say at da rate he was working he can have a car taped and sprayed maybe even stripe it in about a day


NO MAMAES GUEY THAT IS A WHOLE DAY WITHOUT STOP, SHIT... LOVE THE WAY THE RIDE CAME OUT COMPA... YOU TWO GOT DOWN...
BUT I AINT ONE TO GOSSIP SO YOU AINT HEARD THAT FROM ME... LMAO....


----------



## bigshod

:inout:


----------



## elspock84

Dreamwork Customs said:


> NO MAMAES GUEY THAT IS A WHOLE DAY WITHOUT STOP, SHIT... LOVE THE WAY THE RIDE CAME OUT COMPA... YOU TWO GOT DOWN...
> BUT I AINT ONE TO GOSSIP SO YOU AINT HEARD THAT FROM ME... LMAO....


hes quick as fuck we was all suprised on how quick he gets down! no ****. im uploading more pics so yaw can see da rest of da car. 


bigshod said:


> :inout:


:squint::squint::squint::squint:


----------



## sic713

miss u


----------



## elspock84

sic713 said:


> miss u


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hn-enjcgV1o


----------



## elspock84

sic713 said:


> miss u


----------



## louies90

the stench of **** just went up twice fold.. :ugh:


----------



## sic713

post mas fotos joto's


----------



## bigshod

louies90 said:


> the stench of **** just went up twice fold.. :ugh:


 it's probably ur upper lip:shh:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HEY PINCHE COMPA YA DEJA DE CHAKALIARTE IN THE GARAGE WITH YOU NIIICE ASS RIDE, AND POST SOME PICS... LMAO... NOT FOR REALS... JUST DROPPING SOME L & R... LATERS FOO...


----------



## louies90

bigshod said:


> it's probably ur upper lip:shh:


:sniffingupperlip: no sir it is not!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

louies90 said:


> :sniffingupperlip: no sir it is not!


YOU A FOO... LMAO...


----------



## mrchavez

ride came out looking nice...now post mo pics....


----------



## bigshod

Ttt


----------



## sic713

Slackin pics.foo hasnet even posted the good ones..lazy fat bastard


----------



## elspock84

sic713 said:


> Slackin pics.foo hasnet even posted the good ones..lazy fat bastard


Fuck you u black summabish!!! I've been busy at work! Plus we just got wit some more crazy ass weather like last week! WINDY ASS fuck knocked down some more trees.


----------



## DETONATER

:naughty:


----------



## elspock84

:boink::boink::boink::boink::boink:


DETONATER said:


> :naughty:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

:squint:
















:finger:


----------



## elspock84

sic713 said:


> Slackin pics.foo hasnet even posted the good ones..lazy fat bastard


heres some good pics i have yet to post 










da chocolate donuts :burn::burn::burn:











he had just finished tossing my salad and had a hair stuck. :happysad:












da blackest mexican ive ever met


----------



## hi_ryder

elspock84 said:


> heres some good pics i have yet to post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> da chocolate donuts :burn::burn::burn:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he had just finished tossing my salad and had a hair stuck. :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> da blackest mexican ive ever met


hey i drink fanta too! i must have some black in me.... wait... never mind :uh:


----------



## elspock84

hi_ryder said:


> hey i drink fanta too! i must have some black in me.... wait... never mind :uh:


you want some in you?? i can have sic hook you up :naughty::naughty:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

elspock84 said:


> heres some good pics i have yet to post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> da chocolate donuts :burn::burn::burn:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he had just finished tossing my salad and had a hair stuck. :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> da blackest mexican ive ever met


PINCHE COMPA YOU HAVE ME "CRACKING" THE FUCK UP... HAHAHAHAA


----------



## sic713

Lol


----------



## mrchavez

sic713 said:


> Lol


yo sic u are a fool..... im crackin up!!! spock got you..!!!:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## elspock84

Sprayed da first session of clear on da caddy today 2 more to go.


----------



## DETONATER

elspock84 said:


> Sprayed da first session of clear on da caddy today 2 more to go.


----------



## bigshod

elspock84 said:


> Sprayed da first session of clear on da caddy today 2 more to go.


 :chuck::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::finger:


----------



## hnicustoms

fukin clean homie


----------



## elspock84

bigshod said:


> :chuck::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::finger:


 Hola snookums :wave: :boink: :boink:


----------



## louies90

elspock84 said:


> heres some good pics i have yet to post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> da chocolate donuts :burn::burn::burn:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he had just finished tossing my salad and had a hair stuck. :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> da blackest mexican ive ever met


no more chocolate donuts! :tears:


----------



## elspock84

louies90 said:


> no more chocolate donuts! :tears:


you miss da dounuts too :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

elspock84 said:


> Sprayed da first session of clear on da caddy today 2 more to go.



LOOKING BLUETIFUL... LOL... SERIOUSLY COMPA, SIC DID A GREAT JOB... IT MAY HAVE TOOKEN LONGER THAN YOU LIKED, BUT IT IS ALL DOWN HILL FROM HERE ON IN... MAKE SURE YOU PAY ATTENTION TO YOUR DETAILS... CAN'T WAIT TO SEE YOU PUT IT ALL TOGETHER....


----------



## bigshod

tttttttttttt


----------



## sic713

Hi guys


----------



## elspock84

bigshod said:


> tttttttttttt


HOLA SNOOKUMS! 



sic713 said:


> Hi guys


HI NEGRITO


----------



## louies90

elspock84 said:


> you miss da dounuts too :tears: :tears: :tears:


:twak: no bitch!


----------



## louies90

sic713 said:


> Hi guys


sup ****!


----------



## louies90

Dreamwork Customs said:


> LOOKING BLUETIFUL... LOL... SERIOUSLY COMPA, SIC DID A GREAT JOB... IT MAY HAVE TOOKEN LONGER THAN YOU LIKED, BUT IT IS ALL DOWN HILL FROM HERE ON IN... MAKE SURE YOU PAY ATTENTION TO YOUR DETAILS... CAN'T WAIT TO SEE YOU PUT IT ALL TOGETHER....


:/ that puto huevon aint done shit since he's cleared it on saturday.. he prolly wont do nothing to it until next week.. :buttkick:


----------



## FlipFlopBox

WHATS GOOD HOMIE! hows the work comin along? wondering if you ever got to fuck around with the planet color rootbeer over a charcoal and gunmetal flakes??? bout to grab some planet color rootbeer candy and lay some test panels when i get time just wondering if u ever did it or not

uffin:


----------



## bigshod

louies90 said:


> sup ****!


 hi:chuck:


----------



## hi_ryder

whats good my mesickin breta! :wave: gotta come over mi casa for some croc tacos! :inout:


----------



## elspock84

hi_ryder said:


> whats good my mesickin breta! :wave: gotta come over mi casa for some croc tacos! :inout:


qvo buddy!! we can make some tacos and make some boots and belts wit da skins :h5::h5::h5:


----------



## bigshod

hi_ryder said:


> whats good my mesickin breta! :wave: gotta come over mi casa for some crotch tacos! :inout:


 fixed:inout:


----------



## DETONATER

:uh:


----------



## elspock84

Hola muchachas! :boink:


----------



## hi_ryder

bigshod said:


> fucked:inout:


----------



## bigshod

hi_ryder said:


>


 :fool2::chuck:


----------



## hi_ryder

bigshod said:


> :fool2::chuck:


 :rofl:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

WHAT'S UP COMPA??? HOPE YOU HAVING A GREAT MONDAY... WHAT'S UP WITH YOUR CADDY FOO??? ECHALE GANAS FOO...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

bigshod said:


> :fool2::chuck:


FUCKEN SHOD THAT SHIT IS HALLARIOUS...


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

:drama::drama::drama:


----------



## bigshod

ttt pal


----------



## hi_ryder

bigshod said:


> ttt of your tasty chorizo pal


:uh: :ugh:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

hi_ryder said:


> :uh: :ugh:


WHAHAHAHAHA... YOU ARE LEARNING THE ****** WAYS... HAHAHAHAHA...


----------



## hi_ryder

Dreamwork Customs said:


> WHAHAHAHAHA... YOU ARE LEARNING THE ****** WAYS... HAHAHAHAHA...


i love beans! :cheesy: hmmmmmmmm beans.....


----------



## hi_ryder

hey! did somebody say beans! :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84

sprayed my bike frame last night getting it ready for a carshow this weekend. 

decided on doing something a lil diffrent. i went with a balboa blue base (80s caddy color) and then came up wit a blend of flakes im calling baby powda. da main color of da flake blend is da perriwinkle (sp) which is a bad ass color. 

primed ready to go. 

































now da pics dont do really show the color that well but its a mix of light blue and light lavender u can say.


----------



## elspock84

got a lil flake mixed up ready to spray 

















4coats of flake covered enough


----------



## elspock84




----------



## 801Rider

Bike = :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
Muzak = :buttkick: :roflmao:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

801Rider said:


> Bike = :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> Muzak = :buttkick: :roflmao:


X2:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## bigshod

801Rider said:


> Bike = :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> Muzak = :buttkick: :roflmao:


 x3 fuk that german musik:inout:


----------



## elspock84

All 3 of yaw can suck my left nut :twak: well only 2 of yaw shod gets my cock :naughty:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

elspock84 said:


> got a lil flake mixed up ready to spray
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4coats of flake covered enough



Wheres my birthday present bish.!


----------



## elspock84

CaliLifeStyle said:


> Wheres my birthday present bish.!


In my pants :naughty: all 4 inches :wow: 















4 inches of GIRTH :0


----------



## sic713

elspock84 said:


>


fucken *******


----------



## sic713

fuck that.. when i was there.. i wouldnt let him listen to that ****** crap.. made him jam my shit instead..


----------



## elspock84

sic713 said:


> fuck that.. when i was there.. i wouldnt let him listen to that ****** crap.. made him jam my shit instead..


Fuck you bish!!!!! Dat was da best part of you going back! I don't have to listen to dat Houston garbage :barf: 























Miss you :tears:


----------



## sic713

lmao


----------



## bigshod

elspock84 said:


> All 3 of yaw can suck my left nut :twak: well only 2 of yaw shod gets my cock :naughty:


 :naughty:


----------



## bigshod

elspock84 said:


> In my pants :naughty: all 4.17 inches :wow:


fixed:shh:


----------



## elspock84

bigshod said:


> fixed:shh:


sorry i was being kind and rounded down :happysad:


----------



## elspock84

tried a lil taping last night on da bike. plain and simple 2 shades of candy blue


----------



## bigshod

elspock84 said:


> sorry i was being kind and rounded down :happysad:


 like a rollie pollie:dunno:


----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84

pics in da sun this morning


----------



## elspock84

heres a video and i wasnt listening to tejano yesterday so yaw dont have to complain


----------



## elspock84

sprayed my brothers bike last night also. FLAKED this bitch out. finally got to use da aztec gold flake in a blend.


----------



## elspock84




----------



## louies90

louies90 said:


> :/ that puto huevon aint done shit since he's cleared it on saturday.. he prolly wont do nothing to it until next week.. :buttkick:


12 days later and still nothing done to the car.. :/


----------



## elspock84

sic713 said:


> fuck that.. when i was there.. i wouldnt let him listen to that ****** crap.. made him jam my shit instead..


so ur admitting to everyone here that i JAMMED your shit :boink::boink::boink:


----------



## 801Rider

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigshod

elspock84 said:


> so ur admitting to everyone here that i JAMMED your shit :boink::boink::boink:


 :drama:


----------



## sic713

elspock84 said:


> so ur admitting to everyone here that i JAMMED your shit :boink::boink::boink:


with ur fat ass belly, only thing u jammin is ur mouth with food..


----------



## elspock84

sic713 said:


> with ur fat ass belly, only thing u jammin is ur mouth with food..


:burn: I fucking hate you!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elspock84

tried some patterns on my brothers bike. still need more practice but im getting there.


----------



## elspock84




----------



## 801Rider




----------



## DETONATER

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## hi_ryder

elspock84 said:


> so ur admitting to everyone here that i JAMMED your shit :boink::boink::boink:


dam you left that one wide open....


----------



## louies90

hi_ryder said:


> dam you left that one wide open....


 like i left your nalga hole the other night.. :h5:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

elspock84 said:


> In my pants :naughty: all 4 inches :wow:
> 
> Now i know what to get you for your birthday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 inches of GIRTH :0










Now i know what to get you for your birthday.


----------



## cutebratt04

:wave:


----------



## elspock84

got da bikes about 85% done


----------



## cutebratt04

elspock84 said:


> tried a lil taping last night on da bike. plain and simple 2 shades of candy blue





elspock84 said:


> pics in da sun this morning





elspock84 said:


> got da bikes about 85% done


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

jalo burra!


----------



## cutebratt04

Jalo to you Burro! :biggrin:


----------



## hi_ryder

louies90 said:


> like i left your nalga hole the other night.. :h5:


mine or his? must be his cause im still shittin shoe strings....


----------



## louies90

hi_ryder said:


> mine or his? must be his cause im still shittin shoe strings....


its known to happen after an anus thrashing.. my wife usually cant shit for a week afterwards..


----------



## elspock84

did a quick lil pattern on my nephews bike the night before da show. too about an hour to do this wit out taking da bike apart. not bad for pattern #3


----------



## elspock84

only 3 bikes made it to da show (us) and we won woohooo :uh: wish there would have been more bikes but oh well.


----------



## DETONATER

elspock84 said:


> only 3 bikes made it to da show (us) and we won woohooo :uh: wish there would have been more bikes but oh well.





Look at this guy, 3 in a row....:biggrin:


----------



## hi_ryder

louies90 said:


> the stench of **** just went up twice fold.. :ugh:


so it was your upper lip!...




louies90 said:


> its known to happen after an anus thrashing.. my husband usually cant shit for a week afterwards..


the stench of **** just went up another salad.... :uh: what is it with this thread bringing all the homos out of the woodwork...


----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


> Look at this guy, 3 in a row....:biggrin:


:wave:


----------



## elspock84

hi_ryder said:


> so it was your upper lip!...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the stench of **** just went up another salad.... :uh: what is it with this thread bringing all the homos out of the woodwork...


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## louies90

hi_ryder said:


> so it was your upper lip!...the stench of **** just went up another salad.... :uh: what is it with this thread bringing all the homos out of the woodwork...


 :uh: how nice of you to go back and look for something i posted up almost a month ago.. :uh: out of what wood work? why you gettin mad for? no need to get mad bruh..


----------



## louies90

elspock84 said:


> :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


  why is he mad lil brotha?


----------



## elspock84

louies90 said:


> :uh: how nice of you to go back and look for something i posted up almost a month ago.. :uh: out of what wood work? why you gettin mad for? no need to get mad bruh..





louies90 said:


> why is he mad lil brotha?


my homie da cockodile hunter dont get mad hes up to something just wait for it :scrutinize:


----------



## DETONATER

:drama:


----------



## hi_ryder

louies90 said:


> :uh: how nice of you to go back and look for something i posted up almost a month ago.. :uh: out of what wood work? why you gettin mad for? no need to get mad bruh..





louies90 said:


> why is he mad lil brotha?



i just had to dig that little nugget and use it against you lol :roflmao: im not mad bro just fuckin with you, no one on here takes me seriously.... just warming you up so spock can fit his in :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84

hi_ryder said:


> i just had to dig that little nugget and use it against you lol :roflmao: im not mad bro just fuckin with you, no one on here takes me seriously.... just warming you up so spock can fit his in :roflmao:


what you ****!!!


----------



## DETONATER

:wave::finger:


----------



## DETONATER

There are currently 3 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 1 guests)

*DETONATER* 
*elspock84*+


----------



## louies90

hi_ryder said:


> i just had to dig that little nugget and use it against you lol :roflmao: im not mad bro just fuckin with you, no one on here takes me seriously.... just warming you up so spock can fit his in :roflmao:



seriously bruh.. why you mad?


----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


> :wave::finger:


sup nukka!!!! :boink::naughty::fool2:


----------



## hi_ryder

louies90 said:


> seriously bruh.. why you mad?


seriously brah why you orderin but nugget brown flake bikes from spock with dildos where the seat supposed to be.... :scrutinize: :chuck: :h5:


----------



## DETONATER

elspock84 said:


> sup nukka!!!! :boink::naughty::fool2:


:buttkick: Stop trying to molest me fool!


----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


> :buttkick: Stop trying to molest me fool!


y da fuck u still fighting it just let it happen bish! :squint:


----------



## DETONATER

elspock84 said:


> y da fuck u still fighting it just let it happen bish! :squint:


:shocked: *I LOVE BOOBIES!!! *


----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


> :shocked: *I LOVE BOOBIES!!! *


 Meee tooooo!!!!!!


----------



## hi_ryder

elspock84 said:


> Meee tooooo!!!!!!


yea but he loves lady boobs not man tits.... :happysad:


----------



## elspock84

hi_ryder said:


> yea but he loves lady boobs not man tits.... :happysad:


ummmmmm tits are tits :naughty:


----------



## elspock84

so i got bored again today and decided to spray my other welding helmet. also worked on more of my taping. big thanks to my nukka sic for getting me addicted to taping 
:biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

See fool I always told you, you could do it...! :h5:


----------



## bigshod

:around:


----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


> See fool I always told you, you could do it...! :h5:


thanks my nukka!! like sic says you need to stop being scurred and just do it 


bigshod said:


> :around:


snoooookums!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :run::run::run:


----------



## hi_ryder

fucking awesome! :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84

hi_ryder said:


> fucking awesome! :cheesy:


thanks mate!


----------



## cutebratt04

elspock84 said:


> so i got bored again today and decided to spray my other welding helmet. also worked on more of my taping. big thanks to my nukka sic for getting me addicted to taping
> :biggrin:


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

elspock84 said:


> thanks my nukka!! like sic says you need to stop being scurred and just do it


:ugh::twak:


----------



## lesstime

cell phone pic


----------



## hi_ryder

sup puto! any more pics? :wave:


----------



## elspock84

hi_ryder said:


> sup puto! any more pics? :wave:


----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84




----------



## hi_ryder

:boink:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

NICE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cutebratt04

:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## DETONATER

WUD IT DEW!:cheesy::biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


> WUD IT DEW!:cheesy::biggrin:


sup nukka!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elspock84

had some free time to spray some frames today. i need to spray something i was going through withdrawl. lol 
black base and then a shitload of royal blue flake by sparkle efx of course. also did a simple candy green pattern on the chainguard.


----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84

1980 schwinn redrum flake blend. black base and a shitload of flake :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84




----------



## hi_ryder

whats good mexipedo! bikes are lookin crispy and clean.... keep up the good work... :h5: oh and the psycho realms where its at, fuckin love them motherfuckers (sucks dukes in a chair though :thumbsdown


----------



## elspock84

hi_ryder said:


> whats good mexipedo! bikes are lookin crispy and clean.... keep up the good work... :h5: oh and the psycho realms where its at, fuckin love them motherfuckers (sucks dukes in a chair though :thumbsdown


qvo guey!!!!!! thanks bro. and yeah gotta love some psycho realm


----------



## elspock84

my favorite blend so far. ive been wanting to do something with some ice green so i came up wit this blend. called simple green the pics dont do this flake no justice at all.


----------



## elspock84

sprayed this tonight but i fucked up my camera so i only got cell phone pics  

call this blend baby bluez


----------



## cutebratt04

:thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

LOOKING HELLA GOOD COMPA, LOVE THE CUSTOMS FLAKE MIX YOU ARE DOING... I AM SOOOO GLAD YOU LISTEN TO ME WHEN I SAID TO EXPERIMENT.... I KNEW YOU HAD IT IN YOU CABRON... KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK...


----------



## hi_ryder

Dreamwork Customs said:


> LOOKING HELLA GOOD COMPA, LOVE THE CUSTOMS FLAKE MIX YOU ARE DOING... I AM SOOOO GLAD YOU LISTEN TO ME WHEN I SAID TO EXPERIMENT.... I KNEW YOU HAD IT IN YOU CABRON... KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK...


yo she ment with the flakes foo.... put the dildo down :ugh:


----------



## elspock84

cutebratt04 said:


> :thumbsup:


hola burra!!! :boink::boink::boink:



Dreamwork Customs said:


> LOOKING HELLA GOOD COMPA, LOVE THE CUSTOMS FLAKE MIX YOU ARE DOING... I AM SOOOO GLAD YOU LISTEN TO ME WHEN I SAID TO EXPERIMENT.... I KNEW YOU HAD IT IN YOU CABRON... KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK...


thanks comadre!! 


hi_ryder said:


> yo she ment with the flakes foo.... put the dildo down :ugh:


too late :happysad:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

elspock84 said:


> hola burra!!! :boink::boink::boink:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks comadre!!
> 
> 
> too late :happysad:


COCHINO... LOL... SUP NINJA...


----------



## cutebratt04

:wave:


----------



## hi_ryder

ttt for the abominable snow mexican!


----------



## elspock84

hi_ryder said:


> ttt for the abominable snow mexican!


 Hola amigo :wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HEY CABRON I POSTED THE PICS, AND YOU DIDN'T EVEN COMMENT ON THEM... :FAQ: COMPA...
:biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

Dreamwork Customs said:


> HEY CABRON I POSTED THE PICS, AND YOU DIDN'T EVEN COMMENT ON THEM... :FAQ: COMPA...
> :biggrin:


maybe cause i didnt want too


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

elspock84 said:


> maybe cause i didnt want too


:scrutinize: :ninja::buttkick: :finger::sprint: :twak: :twak: fuckers deleted my favorit smiley...ANYONE ASKS YOU FELL AND BUMPED YOUR HEAD COMPA...LMFAO...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

BUAHAHAHAH.... GOODNIGHT LOCO...


----------



## 55800

wad up nukka.ready to come off one of them taylor tots yet lol


----------



## hi_ryder

elspock84 said:


> Hola amigo :wave:


hola to u 2 :wave:, any new flake blends? :inout:


----------



## elspock84

Dreamwork Customs said:


> BUAHAHAHAH.... GOODNIGHT LOCO...


:finger:



orangecrush719 said:


> wad up nukka.ready to come off one of them taylor tots yet lol


NOPE :nono:



hi_ryder said:


> hola to u 2 :wave:, any new flake blends? :inout:


jes sir i got 2 new ones. im gonna be using da new gold blend on this bike that just came in 

dunno what to call this one yet 









gold rush blend going on this frame.


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

elspock84 said:


> :finger:
> 
> 
> NOPE :nono:
> 
> 
> jes sir i got 2 new ones. im gonna be using da new gold blend on this bike that just came in
> 
> dunno what to call this one yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gold rush blend going on this frame.


:thumbsup:


----------



## GWHITE

Glad my frame made it in. Can't wait to see how that gold rush blend turns out.


----------



## elspock84

ok heres da pics. of course going wit dat black base.


----------



## elspock84

mixxed up a lil flake :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

3 good coats of flake


----------



## danny chawps

elspock84 said:


> gold rush blend going on this frame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dam fooooo the picture alone blinds me :around:


----------



## elspock84

4 good coats of clear. tomorrow ill wetsand and lay some tape :wow:

made sure there was flake everywhere


----------



## elspock84

man this shit blings like a mothafucka!!!


----------



## danny chawps

that bitch goes HAAAAAAAARD !............ whachu know bout the peppers nuuukka!:squint:


----------



## elspock84

danny chawps said:


> that bitch goes HAAAAAAAARD !............ whachu know bout the peppers nuuukka!:squint:


umm i like them in my salsa :thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

elspock84 said:


> 4 good coats of clear. tomorrow ill wetsand and lay some tape :wow:
> 
> made sure there was flake everywhere


NOW THATS A BADASS BLEND COMPA...


----------



## hi_ryder

im really feelin that blend too. the music is gay though... im forced to listen to ***** australian rock stations all day at work, not to mention the raciest dudes i work with that refer any non caucasian artists as "dirty [email protected]%er music" :ugh: :thumbsdown: im burnt out on that shit WHERES THE OLDIES AT FOO!


----------



## elspock84

Dreamwork Customs said:


> NOW THATS A BADASS BLEND COMPA...


 Thank u mam


----------



## elspock84

hi_ryder said:


> im really feelin that blend too. the music is gay though... im forced to listen to ***** australian rock stations all day at work, not to mention the raciest dudes i work with that refer any non caucasian artists as "dirty [email protected]%er music" :ugh: :thumbsdown: im burnt out on that shit WHERES THE OLDIES AT FOO!


 Thank u sir  . I pushed shuffle on my iPod and that was da 2nd song that came on. Da first was country so I skipped it cause I didn't want to get clowned


----------



## GWHITE

Frame looks bad ass- but I have to agree song didn't match the frame:biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

:inout:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

elspock84 said:


> Thank u sir  . I pushed shuffle on my iPod and that was da 2nd song that came on. Da first was country so I skipped it cause I didn't want to get clowned


AS LONG AS IT AINT SOME ACHY BREAKY HEART, NOTHING WRONG WITH SOME COUNTRY... ROFLMFAO... OH AND JUST SO YOU DON'T THINK I MISSED IT :finger: TOO... HAHAHA


----------



## elspock84

Dreamwork Customs said:


> AS LONG AS IT AINT SOME ACHY BREAKY HEART, NOTHING WRONG WITH SOME COUNTRY... ROFLMFAO... OH AND JUST SO YOU DON'T THINK I MISSED IT :finger: TOO... HAHAHA


 I know I like me some country shit I seen da king george strait in concert. But I tryin to get clowned lol. Toma :finger:


----------



## streetking

And he is the king in my opinion, nuthin wrong with country!


----------



## elspock84

streetking said:


> And he is the king in my opinion, nuthin wrong with country!


hes da king and he even sang it in spanish


----------



## elspock84

ok pics!! i did some patterns on da gold bike from last night. i just finished about 30 min ago. i would have been done sooner but i redid da patterns 2times


----------



## elspock84

patterns all done! used 4 diffrent candys. brandywine, candy apple red, orange mixxed wit purple, and some rootbeer.


----------



## elspock84

3 coats of clear will wetsand and reclear to burry patterns.


----------



## elspock84




----------



## GWHITE

thanks elspock- looks perfect! I appreciate the time taken to work on my sons frame I know he will like it.


----------



## elspock84

GWHITE said:


> thanks elspock- looks perfect! I appreciate the time taken to work on my sons frame I know he will like it.


thanks for letting me do it! :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84




----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## elspock84

bigshod said:


> ttt


 Hello snookums! :wave:


----------



## lesstime

this lil tiger bilngs all day and all night thanks bro


----------



## elspock84

lesstime said:


> this lil tiger bilngs all day and all night thanks bro


ur welcome nukka


----------



## DETONATER

Good job spock! you've been making alot of people happy with your flake jobs.. keep it bling son..!


----------



## sureñosbluez

elspock84 said:


>


te quedo chingon carnal :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


> Good job spock! you've been making alot of people happy with your flake jobs.. keep it bling son..!


No thank you for selling some badass flake :h5:


----------



## elspock84

sureñosbluez said:


> te quedo chingon carnal :thumbsup:


 Gracias carnal  apenas le estoy entendiendo a lo de poniendo patterns so todavia me falta mucho mas que qpprender


----------



## hi_ryder

gold rush is where its at! yeeeearr booooiiiii!!!!!!! :boink:


----------



## elspock84

hi_ryder said:


> gold rush is where its at! yeeeearr booooiiiii!!!!!!! :boink:


 :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## sureñosbluez

elspock84 said:


> Gracias carnal  apenas le estoy entendiendo a lo de poniendo patterns so todavia me falta mucho mas que qpprender


orale pero no esta mal se miro chingon carnal :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

sureñosbluez said:


> orale pero no esta mal se miro chingon carnal :thumbsup:


pues gracias carnal aver que mas ago esta semana que biene :thumbsup:


----------



## cutebratt04

:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

elspock84 said:


> I know I like me some country shit I seen da king george strait in concert. But I tryin to get clowned lol. Toma :finger:


OH HELL NAH LOCO, WAIT A MIN LET ME TAKE OFF MY EARINGS... :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak::buttkick: AND :finger:... TEACH YOU TO MESS WITH A LADY... :ugh: NO ONE SAW OR HEARD NOTHING... :inout:


----------



## elspock84

Dreamwork Customs said:


> OH HELL NAH LOCO, WAIT A MIN LET ME TAKE OFF MY EARINGS... :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak::buttkick: AND :finger:... TEACH YOU TO MESS WITH A LADY... :ugh: NO ONE SAW OR HEARD NOTHING... :inout:


oooo im so scared :finger:


----------



## DETONATER

:drama:


----------



## elspock84

1981 schwinn lil chick black base and new bloody mary blend


----------



## ClassicPlayer

elspock84 said:


> 1981 schwinn lil chick black base and new bloody mary blend



:thumbsup:

Te aventates

Or is it ventates... I speak tex mex.


----------



## elspock84

ClassicPlayer said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> Te aventates
> 
> Or is it ventates... I speak tex mex.


gracias! and it was da first one.


----------



## elspock84

figured i would spray another bike just for da hell of it. pink blend no name for it.



















mixed a lil flake


----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84




----------



## hi_ryder

just wondering... do you flow coat all your bikes?


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## elspock84

hi_ryder said:


> just wondering... do you flow coat all your bikes?


i flake them wit intercoat then i add 3 coats of clear and let dry. then 1-2 days later i come back and scuff then re clear wit 3 more coats to make it smooooth like my ass :naughty:


----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


>


sparkle efx nukkka!! :h5:


----------



## DETONATER

elspock84 said:


> sparkle efx nukkka!! :h5:


:thumbsup: Sparkles in effect...!


----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84

this will be flying tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## cutebratt04

Nice! Hey I didn't know you liked Butterflies are you a Fairy? You got Fairy Dust n now Butterflies Too Lmao!:roflmao:


----------



## sic713

fairy bitch..lmao
bratt caught u slippin


----------



## elspock84

cutebratt04 said:


> Nice! Hey I didn't know you liked Butterflies are you a Fairy? You got Fairy Dust n now Butterflies Too Lmao!:roflmao:


 Wahahahaha! When I posted da pic on facebook right away I was like WTF!!! I tottaly forgot I was using my sisters computer :banghead:


----------



## elspock84

sic713 said:


> fairy bitch..lmaobratt caught u slippin


 Suck my left nut bish


----------



## ClassicPlayer

that green looks nice and bright.


----------



## elspock84

got da green flake sprayed last night. 

i ran out of room to hang shit up but i managed. looked like a jungle gym wit all da shit hanging around me.


----------



## elspock84

got da flake mixed up ready to go


----------



## elspock84

3 good coats


----------



## elspock84

3 good coats of clear


----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84




----------



## elphoenixquetzal

I am digging that bloody mary blend homie!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup: I am trying to scrung up some cash to do a bike myself but nothing keep it up!!!


----------



## cutebratt04

elspock84 said:


> Wahahahaha! When I posted da pic on facebook right away I was like WTF!!! I tottaly forgot I was using my sisters computer :banghead:


Lmao I got you I got you ha ha ha ha ha ha! :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## cutebratt04

elspock84 said:


> 3 good coats of clear


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

elphoenixquetzal said:


> I am digging that bloody mary blend homie!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup: I am trying to scrung up some cash to do a bike myself but nothing keep it up!!!


 M favorite blend next to my Charlie brown blend. If u ever want some let me know ill pass da formula to mark so he can hook u up  if u ever need a frame let me know I'll hook a brotha up :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

cutebratt04 said:


> Lmao I got you I got you ha ha ha ha ha ha! :rofl::rofl::rofl:


 You didnt get shut pendeja :twak: I got myself. It was self ownage :banghead:


----------



## sic713

elspock84 said:


> Suck my left nut bish


no.


----------



## VeronikA

elspock84 said:


> 3 good coats of clear



P-E-R-F-E-C-T-I-O-N!!! Love that shade.. great work homie! Thank you also for being around..really appreciate that. I'm happy to be back with you guys!


----------



## 801Rider




----------



## elspock84

VeronikA said:


> P-E-R-F-E-C-T-I-O-N!!! Love that shade.. great work homie! Thank you also for being around..really appreciate that. I'm happy to be back with you guys!


:wave: THANKS 







so u dont think im all nice now :fool2:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

what's up compa passing thru with a bump, hope you have a great weekend loco...


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

elspock84 said:


> M favorite blend next to my Charlie brown blend. If u ever want some let me know ill pass da formula to mark so he can hook u up  if u ever need a frame let me know I'll hook a brotha up :thumbsup:


Nice good looking out homie when I am ready I will PM you!! And Same here I could see a bike being done with both the BloodyMary Blend and the CharlieBrown Blend, I am trying to bet a beach cruiser though, I might get one of my neighbor or my cousin once I get one I will post pics.:thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

elphoenixquetzal said:


> Nice good looking out homie when I am ready I will PM you!! And Same here I could see a bike being done with both the BloodyMary Blend and the CharlieBrown Blend, I am trying to bet a beach cruiser though, I might get one of my neighbor or my cousin once I get one I will post pics.:thumbsup:


sasss :thumbsup: that would look badass!


----------



## elspock84

Dreamwork Customs said:


> what's up compa passing thru with a bump, hope you have a great weekend loco...


:thumbsup::thumbsup::finger:


----------



## elspock84

801Rider said:


>


:fool2::fool2::boink::boink:


----------



## elspock84

got bored yesterday and i needed to spray something. so i sprayed my schwinn scrambler i just got last week.


----------



## elspock84

my crystal blue blend


----------



## elspock84

3 coats of flake and 4 coats of clear


----------



## elspock84

1968 fairlady. ive been wanting to do something in lavender so i came up wit this 

primer and 3 coats of flake no clear.


----------



## elspock84

4 coats of clear


----------



## cutebratt04

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: Can I Have It!?


----------



## elspock84

cutebratt04 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: Can I Have It!?


 Yes u can as soon as u send me 80 bucks to ship it to you. Its up for sale for 140 if u wanna pay full price


----------



## cutebratt04

Where do you get these bikes from auctions garage sales Craigs list? :happysad:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

:inout:


----------



## elspock84

cutebratt04 said:


> Where do you get these bikes from auctions garage sales Craigs list? :happysad:


 A whole lotta searching everywhere online and swapmeets


----------



## elspock84

Did a little taping lastnight  more pics tomorrow


----------



## SPOOK82

NICE WORK HOMIE


----------



## elspock84

SPOOK82 said:


> NICE WORK HOMIE


 Thanks


----------



## VeronikA

elspock84 said:


> :wave: THANKS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so u dont think im all nice now :fool2:



hahahhahaha of course I do!!!


----------



## elspock84

i wanted to take pic of da tape process but forgot 
:banghead:


----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84




----------



## 801Rider

Nice!


----------



## elspock84

801Rider said:


> Nice!


:thumbsup:


----------



## cutebratt04

elspock84 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## cutebratt04

elspock84 said:


>


----------



## elspock84

My bmx bike I sprayed last weeked.


----------



## DETONATER

TTMFT!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

elspock84 said:


> My bmx bike I sprayed last weeked.


NICE!!


----------



## elspock84

Quick lil side job last night. left over single stage paint from 3yrs ago no money out of my pocket :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez

looking good


----------



## elspock84

step 1


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

elspock84 said:


> step 1


 isnt that more like step seven???


----------



## elspock84

elphoenixquetzal said:


> isnt that more like step seven???


 Naw still got more tO go. Now in having a brain fart and don't know what I wanna do :banghead:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

elspock84 said:


> Naw still got more tO go. Now in having a brain fart and don't know what I wanna do :banghead:


what i ment was
1.prep. 
2. prime
3. wet sand
4. basecoat
5. flake
6. clear
7. wet sand
8. mask up patterns
9. etc
10. etc

ok i ment step 8...:roflmao:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

elspock84 said:


> Naw still got more tO go. Now in having a brain fart and don't know what I wanna do :banghead:


you should spray a different flake then un mask and do something else on it put a candy then umask and candy the whole thing, just giving you ideas


----------



## elspock84

finnaly got this shit done! it beat da shit outta me. i ripped all da tape off of this bitch 3 times before i was happy wit it.


----------



## bibbs




----------



## rodzr

Nice


----------



## sureñosbluez

[/QUOTE]

chingon carnal :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

since my baby is on da way any day now i figured id paint as much shit as possible. 
mixed some silver, black and charcoal flake. and a lil something something.


----------



## DETONATER

ttt


----------



## lesstime

stoppin by to say thanks for all the hard work you put in to the paint job been to 3 shows and placed everytime BIG THANK YOU GOES OUT TO ELSPOCK keep up the good work 
more to come  GOODTIMES 208FINEST here to suport your bad habet lol (FLAKE)​


----------



## DETONATER

lesstime said:


> stoppin by to say thanks for all the hard work you put in to the paint job been to 3 shows and placed everytime BIG THANK YOU GOES OUT TO ELSPOCK keep up the good work
> more to come  GOODTIMES 208FINEST here to suport your bad habet lol (FLAKE)​


:h5:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

elspock84 said:


> finnaly got this shit done! it beat da shit outta me. i ripped all da tape off of this bitch 3 times before i was happy wit it.


Holy s*#t thats alot of flake lol looks bad ass!!!! now frame it and put it on your wall!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

elspock84 said:


> since my baby is on da way any day now i figured id paint as much shit as possible.
> mixed some silver, black and charcoal flake. and a lil something something.


I would have called that "Midnite Ice" but its still a sick color!!


----------



## elspock84

elphoenixquetzal said:


> I would have called that "Midnite Ice" but its still a sick color!!


 Da next blend I'll call it that. :thumbsup:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

elspock84 said:


> Da next blend I'll call it that. :thumbsup:


:biggrin:uffin:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

elspock84 said:


> Da next blend I'll call it that. :thumbsup:


I'm still waiting on a black flaked out frame bish.!


----------



## bigshod

tttttttt


----------



## elspock84

CaliLifeStyle said:


> I'm still waiting on a black flaked out frame bish.!


you got da money yet??


----------



## elspock84

bigshod said:


> tttttttt


sup


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

elspock84 said:


> you got da money yet??





CaliLifeStyle said:


> I'm still waiting on a black flaked out frame bish.!


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

Good thread(s):naughty: elspock84:thumbsup:


----------



## VeronikA

elspock84 said:


> since my baby is on da way any day now i figured id paint as much shit as possible.
> mixed some silver, black and charcoal flake. and a lil something something.




Hope everything will be ok with your baby and wife too! Crossing all my fingers for you guys! And great work as usual! Looksssss dope!!!!!!!


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

elspock84 said:


> you got da money yet??


Err how bout if i dn't like it.! hno:


----------



## elspock84

My babys coming!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

elspock84 said:


> My babys coming!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


*CONGRATS BUDDY* NOW GET OFF OF LAY IT LOW AND WATCH IT BE BORN!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

Guadalupe theresa rivera 8lbs 21in long


----------



## sic713

so glad that baby didnt come out black.. i woulda been in trouble... TROUBLEEEEE


----------



## elspock84

sic713 said:


> so glad that baby didnt come out black.. i woulda been in trouble... TROUBLEEEEE


 Bitch wahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hotstuff5964

Bahahahahahahaa!


Congrats broseph.


----------



## ClassicPlayer

Congratulations again. Funny that you posted the pics here before facebook where I posted "pics o it didn't happen."


----------



## ClassicPlayer

Oh, and thanks. My wife is all "baaaby!!!!"


----------



## bigshod

congrats pookiehno:


----------



## elspock84

First pics wit daddy! I'm an ugly summabish!


----------



## ClassicPlayer

From that angle it looks like her eyes are wide open and she wants to scream.


----------



## elspock84

ClassicPlayer said:


> From that angle it looks like her eyes are wide open and she wants to scream.


I know ha! Lmao!


----------



## elspock84

I was straight repping at da hospital!


----------



## DETONATER

Congrats to you and your fam! Well now I guess you'll be getting with your order a flake care package. It's kind of like her first college fund... she'll have plenty to choose from for when she's ready to start flakeing out her toys... unless you dip into it... lol


----------



## DETONATER

elspock84 said:


> I was straight repping at da hospital!


You a fooooooL ! lol


----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


> Congrats to you and your fam! Well now I guess you'll be getting with your order a flake care package. It's kind of like her first college fund... she'll have plenty to choose from for when she's ready to start flakeing out her toys... unless you dip into it... lol


 Thanks brotha! You best have a good jar of pink flake! My lady says u need to make some onesies for my baby!


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

elspock84 said:


> First pics wit daddy! I'm an ugly summabish!



Congrats my brotha. 
I like the vagina you have on the back of you head. 
Congrats again.!


----------



## elspock84

CaliLifeStyle said:


> Congrats my brotha. I like the vagina you have on the back of you head. Congrats again.!


 Thanks honey! Hijo de tu pinche madre! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: me chingaste bien feo! Wahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha! You fucking asshole!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cutebratt04

elspock84 said:


> First pics wit daddy! I'm an ugly summabish!


:cheesy::biggrin::h5:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

elspock84 said:


> Guadalupe theresa rivera 8lbs 21in long


CONGRATS COMPA, YOU WILL MAKE A GREAT DADDY... HOPE YOU ALWAYS REMEMBER THE MAGIC OF YESTERDAY, ALL OF HER LIL LIFE...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

elspock84 said:


> I was straight repping at da hospital!


U BIG FOO...LMFAO... WAY TO REP...


----------



## hi_ryder

congrats man... best wishes to you and your families new addition.:yes: your sweatin like a fugitive in that pic...


----------



## elspock84

Dreamwork Customs said:


> CONGRATS COMPA, YOU WILL MAKE A GREAT DADDY... HOPE YOU ALWAYS REMEMBER THE MAGIC OF YESTERDAY, ALL OF HER LIL LIFE...


 Thanks comadre!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

elspock84 said:


> First pics wit daddy! I'm an ugly summabish!


X2!!!































jk:thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez

congrats homie...


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

elspock84 said:


> First pics wit daddy! I'm an ugly summabish!


DAMN HOMIE, U SWEATIN LIKE UR THE ONE THAT GAVE BIRTH. WAIT A MINUTE.... :squint:






BUT CONGRATS ANYWAYS. :h5:


----------



## elspock84

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> DAMN HOMIE, U SWEATIN LIKE UR THE ONE THAT GAVE BIRTH. WAIT A MINUTE.... :squint: BUT CONGRATS ANYWAYS. :h5:


Nukka after seeing what my lady went through and seeing what da drs did to her. I was like I hope these bitches dont think I'm pregnant also! hno: :sprint:


----------



## 801Rider

Congrats bro :h5:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

elspock84 said:


> Thanks honey! Hijo de tu pinche madre! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: me chingaste bien feo! Wahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha! You fucking asshole!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


:naughty:


----------



## elspock84

CaliLifeStyle said:


> :naughty:


 :twak: :twak:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

elspock84 said:


> :twak: :twak:


 Hows it like being a somoan dad.!?


----------



## elspock84

CaliLifeStyle said:


> Hows it like being a somoan dad.!?


 Vete pa la verga tejano piece of chet  . Its great during da day but at night :banghead: but I love it either way. Wouldn't change it for da world. All day I've been wit her cause my vieja hasn't really slept so its daddy day


----------



## cutebratt04

elspock84 said:


> Nukka after seeing what my lady went through and seeing what da drs did to her. I was like I hope these bitches dont think I'm pregnant also! hno: :sprint:


Lmao!:roflmao:



elspock84 said:


> Vete pa la verga tejano piece of chet  . Its great during da day but at night :banghead: but I love it either way. Wouldn't change it for da world. All day I've been wit her cause my vieja hasn't really slept so its daddy day


Aww So Precious! :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84

cutebratt04 said:


> Lmao!:roflmao: Aww So Precious! :cheesy:


 I know ha! Everyday she gets even more gorgeous! My greatest work ever! Lol. I love being a daddy!


----------



## ClassicPlayer

2nd place lowrider bike mild at Low Low Show in San Antonio, Tx


----------



## elspock84

ClassicPlayer said:


> 2nd place lowrider bike mild at Low Low Show in San Antonio, Tx


southern blues looking good!


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

elspock84 said:


> Vete pa la verga tejano piece of chet  . Its great during da day but at night :banghead: but I love it either way. Wouldn't change it for da world. All day I've been wit her cause my vieja hasn't really slept so its daddy day


 Thats great bro. soon your daughter will meet her papis papi.


----------



## VeronikA

Heeyyy homie! Big congrats again!!! You have a beautiful daughter!! Best wishes to her and your wife!! Hope both of them are ok! Enjoy them both homie!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elspock84

CaliLifeStyle said:


> Thats great bro. soon your daughter will meet her papis papi.


ay tu


----------



## elspock84

VeronikA said:


> Heeyyy homie! Big congrats again!!! You have a beautiful daughter!! Best wishes to her and your wife!! Hope both of them are ok! Enjoy them both homie!!!!!!!!!


thanks vero ill talk to u next week about that order i wanna place :h5:


----------



## elspock84

bigshod said:


> congrats pookiehno:


thanks snookums!!


----------



## VeronikA

elspock84 said:


> thanks vero ill talk to u next week about that order i wanna place :h5:


Cool!!! Looking forward to it!!! Have a good day homie!! :wave:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

elspock84 said:


> ay tu


Beautiful daughter bro.
even though your back of your head looks like a shar pei.


----------



## elspock84

CaliLifeStyle said:


> Beautiful daughter bro.
> even though your back of your head looks like a shar pei.


:|:burn::burn: i fucking hate u :uh:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

elspock84 said:


> :|:burn::burn: i fucking hate u :uh:


:rimshot:


----------



## ars!n

Congrats :thumbsup: :thumbsup: How many do you have now?


----------



## elspock84

ars!n said:


> Congrats :thumbsup: :thumbsup: How many do you have now?


first one bro. kinda started a lil late but its all good. im 31 but my lady just turned 23 :thumbsup:


----------



## ars!n

elspock84 said:


> first one bro. kinda started a lil late but its all good. im 31 but my lady just turned 23 :thumbsup:


Man thats great. I had my daughter when I was young, older is definetly better. And congrats on the 23 year old


----------



## elspock84

ars!n said:


> Man thats great. I had my daughter when I was young, older is definetly better. And congrats on the 23 year old


Thanks homie!!!!!


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

:naughty:

























:finger:


----------



## elspock84

CaliLifeStyle said:


> :naughty::finger:


 Sup u Texas sack of shit! :finger:


----------



## ars!n

elspock84 said:


> Sup u Texas sack of shit! :finger:


he's just mad the only kids he's having are knuckle babies :rimshot:


----------



## elspock84

ars!n said:


> he's just mad the only kids he's having are knuckle babies :rimshot:


naw nukka aint like that thats my beeoch she cool. she thinks shes from cali but i heard hes really texan


----------



## ars!n

elspock84 said:


> naw nukka aint like that thats my beeoch she cool. she thinks shes from cali but i heard hes really texan


:rofl: Can't really say much, my mothers family comes from El Paso :biggrin: . You guys getting any sleep yet? I was lookin at pics of when my son was born, man we like the Walking Dead zombies lol.


----------



## elspock84

ars!n said:


> :rofl: Can't really say much, my mothers family comes from El Paso :biggrin: . You guys getting any sleep yet? I was lookin at pics of when my son was born, man we like the Walking Dead zombies lol.


whats sleep?? :banghead::banghead::420:


----------



## DETONATER

elspock84 said:


> whats sleep?? :banghead::banghead::420:


:roflmaooor thing you...! you will not get any rest for the next 20 years...maybe longer ..


----------



## lesstime

hey bro went to a show this afternoon with T4's pixie and Mia's pixie and took a sweep with 1st and 2nd thanks for the badass paint jobs


----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


> :roflmaooor thing you...! you will not get any rest for the next 20 years...maybe longer ..


:banghead:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

elspock84 said:


> Sup u Texas sack of shit! :finger:



q'vo cara de hamon.!


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## Dreamwork Customs

DETONATER said:


> :roflmaooor thing you...! you will not get any rest for the next 20 years...maybe longer ..


TWENTY, SHIT, FOR LIFE FOO, CUZ EVEN WHEN LUPITA IS GROWN, HERE COMES THE PINCHE NIETOS... LOL... GOT TO LOVE THEM MOFOS... BUT TRUST, IT CALMS DOWN WHEN THEY ABOUT 4 OR 5 TILL THEY ARE TURN ABOUT 12 OR 13, THEN THEY GET ON YOUR NERVES, CUZ THEY KNOW IT ALL, BUT YOU CAN STILL GET SLEEP, IT'S NOT TILL THEY GO BOY CRAZY OR BOYS GO CRAZY AFTER HER THEN IT'S BACK TO LOOSING SLEEP AND STANDING GAURD WITH A SHOTGUN... OH AND MAKE SURE YOU DON'T SLEEP WHILE ON GAURD FOO, CUZ THAT'S HOW NIETOS HAPPEN... LMAO... STOP WHINING FUCKERS THE WIVES DO MOST OF THE TAKING CARE OF THEM ANYWAYS... LMAO... THRRRRRRRRRRR....


----------



## bibbs




----------



## lesstime

thanks for helping me get to vegas in a short time for thoese that dont know this is a all new paint job the old one is sitting at home on the floor


----------



## VeronikA

:wave:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

:finger:


----------



## lesstime

http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=HaPk0OSFiJs 53 sec elspock work in the shade


----------



## 801Rider

Dreamwork Customs said:


> TWENTY, SHIT, FOR LIFE FOO, CUZ EVEN WHEN LUPITA IS GROWN, HERE COMES THE PINCHE NIETOS... LOL... GOT TO LOVE THEM MOFOS... BUT TRUST, IT CALMS DOWN WHEN THEY ABOUT 4 OR 5 TILL THEY ARE TURN ABOUT 12 OR 13, THEN THEY GET ON YOUR NERVES, CUZ THEY KNOW IT ALL, BUT YOU CAN STILL GET SLEEP, IT'S NOT TILL THEY GO BOY CRAZY OR BOYS GO CRAZY AFTER HER THEN IT'S BACK TO LOOSING SLEEP AND STANDING GAURD WITH A SHOTGUN... OH AND MAKE SURE YOU DON'T SLEEP WHILE ON GAURD FOO, CUZ THAT'S HOW NIETOS HAPPEN... LMAO... STOP WHINING FUCKERS THE WIVES DO MOST OF THE TAKING CARE OF THEM ANYWAYS... LMAO... THRRRRRRRRRRR....


My daughters been a pain in the ass since she could talk, and control her eyes enough to roll them at me  So since she was 1 lol.


----------



## elspock84

801Rider said:


> My daughters been a pain in the ass since she could talk, and control her eyes enough to roll them at me  So since she was 1 lol.


 Lol well let's see what happens wit my baby. My sisters tried rolling there's when they where younger but moms slapped them straight lol.


----------



## DETONATER

THX LESSTIME.....:thumbsup:


----------



## ClassicPlayer

Hey Julio, did you happen to find the formula for the Southern Blues mix? Gonna be building a box for the blue bike now that I'm making it a trike, and i want to see if i can get paint to match right. You don't have to give it to me, I'll order whatever I need from Detonator if you can give him the formula.


----------



## elspock84

ClassicPlayer said:


> Hey Julio, did you happen to find the formula for the Southern Blues mix? Gonna be building a box for the blue bike now that I'm making it a trike, and i want to see if i can get paint to match right. You don't have to give it to me, I'll order whatever I need from Detonator if you can give him the formula.


 No bro I can't find I think I might have throwin it away :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

Q'VO COCHO DONDE ESTAS GUEY.! :squint:


























:finger:


----------



## elspock84

CaliLifeStyle said:


> Q'VO COCHO DONDE ESTAS GUEY.:scrutinize:
> :finger:


qvo tejano de mierda!! ive been chiling con mija so really havent been in da garage or on here that much. i know u miss me but ill be back this week i need to paint some shit. 

havent posted any pics on here in a while so here some pics of lupita :thumbsup: my greatest work on here


----------



## 801Rider

elspock84 said:


> Lol well let's see what happens wit my baby. My sisters tried rolling there's when they where younger but moms slapped them straight lol.


 Hahahaha


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

elspock84 said:


> qvo tejano de mierda!! ive been chiling con mija so really havent been in da garage or on here that much. i know u miss me but ill be back this week i need to paint some shit.
> 
> havent posted any pics on here in a while so here some pics of lupita :thumbsup: my greatest work on here


I miss you to much. Well only that asss. 
Your daughter must look like the momma; because you. . . you an ugly bish. 
beautiful daughter shes getting bigger.


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

elspock84 said:


> qvo tejano de mierda!! ive been chiling con mija so really havent been in da garage or on here that much. i know u miss me but ill be back this week i need to paint some shit.
> 
> havent posted any pics on here in a while so here some pics of lupita :thumbsup: my greatest work on here


AHAHAHA I HAVE THE HONOR OF SEEING THIS CUTIE ON FACEBOOK... SHE IS ADORABLE!!! COMPA YOUR MAMA IS OLD SCHOOL MY MOM TRIED TO SLAPP MINE STR8T BUT WHY LIE??? MY WILL IS STRONG... LMAO...I STILL BE ROLLING THEM...


----------



## elspock84

CaliLifeStyle said:


> I miss you to much. Well only that asss.
> Your daughter must look like the momma; because you. . . you an ugly bish.
> beautiful daughter shes getting bigger.


its that thing i do wit my hips that makes yaw go crazy :happysad: 

yeah shes getting big i like it but i also dont. its like shes getting big to fast! shes gonna be 4 week already tomorrow! pero i love that shes up more now and moves around a lot now also. its great!


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

elspock84 said:


> its that thing i do wit my hips that makes yaw go crazy :happysad:
> 
> yeah shes getting big i like it but i also dont. its like shes getting big to fast! shes gonna be 4 week already tomorrow! pero i love that shes up more now and moves around a lot now also. its great!


hahaha. pinche guey. :roflmao:

soon she will be 16 dating boys. dannggg papi needs to buy a shiny shotgun.
im having a girl also. 
Betsy Dehnora Torres


----------



## elspock84

CaliLifeStyle said:


> hahaha. pinche guey. :roflmao:soon she will be 16 dating boys. dannggg papi needs to buy a shiny shotgun.im having a girl also. Betsy Dehnora Torres


 You mean"36 trying to date assholes" . Well if ur having a girl also maybe we should see if they got any buy one get half off specials  :thumbsup:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

elspock84 said:


> You mean"36 trying to date assholes" . Well if ur having a girl also maybe we should see if they got any buy one get half off specials  :thumbsup:


haha im with you on that one. and after we can get lunch. :naughty:


----------



## elspock84

CaliLifeStyle said:


> haha im with you on that one. and after we can get lunch. :naughty:


naw i dont like to fuck wit a full stomach :nono:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

elspock84 said:


> naw i dont like to fuck wit a full stomach :nono:


:rant: you asshole you never wanna do what i wanna do.


----------



## elspock84

CaliLifeStyle said:


> :rant: you asshole you never wanna do what i wanna do.


:roflmao:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

elspock84 said:


> :roflmao:


:finger:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

:sprint:


----------



## DETONATER

Thanks for dropping that $550 on da flake.. It wil be shipped today..


----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


> Thanks for dropping that $550 on da flake.. It wil be shipped today..


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: ill double my money wit a few flake jobs :h5: thanks again for da service nukka!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

NICE!!!!!!!!!!Take pics of when you recieve your shipment!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

When you doing that black flake on black I might do a small test panel this weekend if I have time.


----------



## elspock84

elphoenixquetzal said:


> NICE!!!!!!!!!!Take pics of when you recieve your shipment!!


27 jars of flake coming my way 



elphoenixquetzal said:


> When you doing that black flake on black I might do a small test panel this weekend if I have time.


im trying to make some time but man this fuckin weather out here has made a drastic turn! fucking today its windy, rainy and cold


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

elspock84 said:


> 27 jars of flake coming my way
> 
> 
> im trying to make some time but man this fuckin weather out here has made a drastic turn! fucking today its windy, rainy and cold


lol here its still pretty hot it was a lil chilly in the morning though, Nice hope he throw in a display set up lol.


----------



## elspock84

elphoenixquetzal said:


> lol here its still pretty hot it was a lil chilly in the morning though, Nice hope he throw in a display set up lol.


dont need a display i gots my cabinet and da top part of my tool box dedicated for my flake and flake only :thumbsup:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

im trying to make some time but man this fuckin weather out here has made a drastic turn! fucking today its windy, rainy and cold [/QUOTE]


Are your headlights on sweety. :naughty:


----------



## elspock84

CaliLifeStyle said:


> Are your headlights on sweety. :naughty:


 And u know this!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

elspock84 said:


> dont need a display i gots my cabinet and da top part of my tool box dedicated for my flake and flake only :thumbsup:


you still need a display set up, its a must lol


----------



## DETONATER

elphoenixquetzal said:


> you still need a display set up, its a must lol


 If I charged like HOK or others you would get a clear plexi display with gold trim and a color bar...


----------



## elspock84

Damn! :wow:


----------



## DETONATER

elspock84 said:


> Damn! :wow:


:biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


> :biggrin:


 But I rather have more flake than a display


----------



## DETONATER

elspock84 said:


> But I rather have more flake than a display



:werd:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

:squint:

























:wave:























































:finger:


----------



## elspock84

CaliLifeStyle said:


> :squint::wave::finger:


 FAH Q!!!!!! Bish!!!!!!! :boink: in da butt


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

elspock84 said:


> FAH Q!!!!!! Bish!!!!!!! :boink: in da butt


:naughty:

How you doing ese samoan. 
hows the baby.


----------



## elspock84

CaliLifeStyle said:


> :naughty:How you doing ese samoan. hows the baby.


 A toda madre carnal! Mija is doing great!! She's up to 10lbs and 22in long. She decked out in her chivas soccer jersey today  . Y tu vieja and baby como andan?


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

Mas puto. My jefe was watching that game when i got home from the airport.
My baby and lady are doing good. i heard the heartbeat last week it was the greatest feeling ever bro.
The doctor said it was a girl but he said it could change at anytime so we chose a boy name and girl name already.


----------



## elspock84

CaliLifeStyle said:


> Mas puto. My jefe was watching that game when i got home from the airport.My baby and lady are doing good. i heard the heartbeat last week it was the greatest feeling ever bro.The doctor said it was a girl but he said it could change at anytime so we chose a boy name and girl name already.


 Apoco eres maricanista?? Yeah da firsttime I heard my baby's I was crying like a bitch lol. It's awesome homie! It just gets better from here!


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

elspock84 said:


> Apoco eres maricanista?? Yeah da firsttime I heard my baby's I was crying like a bitch lol. It's awesome homie! It just gets better from here!


El soccer is for the paisas. I watch baseball. :happysad:
you cry like little beech or wa. 
its ok . . . i cried in the car.


----------



## elspock84

CaliLifeStyle said:


> El soccer is for the paisas. I watch baseball. :happysad:
> you cry like little beech or wa.
> its ok . . . i cried in the car.


i rather watch baseball but soccer is cool also. not like a lil bitch but i cried. wait when u see da baby come out and you hold her for da first time then ur gonna see da waterworks :tears:


----------



## elspock84

xmas in october!!!!


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

elspock84 said:


> i rather watch baseball but soccer is cool also. not like a lil bitch but i cried. wait when u see da baby come out and you hold her for da first time then ur gonna see da waterworks :tears:


Angels or wa. :angel:
I can't wait bro shes due in July so im ready for this.


----------



## mrchavez

elspock84 said:


> xmas in october!!!!


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## elspock84

CaliLifeStyle said:


> Angels or wa. :angel:
> I can't wait bro shes due in July so im ready for this.


chicago cubs nukka! its gonna be great!


----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


>


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

DETONATER said:


> If I charged like HOK or others you would get a clear plexi display with gold trim and a color bar...


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:TRUE!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

elspock84 said:


> xmas in october!!!!


:fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2:


----------



## elspock84

elphoenixquetzal said:


> :fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2:


 I know huh


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

elspock84 said:


> chicago cubs nukka! its gonna be great!


hijo de la chin. . . . 
i proposed tonight homie.!!!!
i almost shit myself; but i had a little turtle in my pants at the end.
wanna see the ring ohh que.!


----------



## DETONATER

elspock84 said:


> I know huh


Do it right :boink::chuck::chuck: Oh Shit! :chuck::chuck::chuck:


----------



## elspock84

finnaly got to spray some flake after 5 weeks! homeboy i did the frame for wondered if i could 2 tone or fade the flake which sounded like a good idea. so went wit light blue flake first then some darker blue over it. all over the black base.


----------



## elspock84

had to stop and go to homes depot since the base and primer took over an hr to dry! 











4 coats of flake front to back


----------



## elspock84

3 coats of clear an 4 more tomorrow


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

LOOKS GOOD HOMIE!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

What did you ever do with that beach cruiser you posted a couple years ago in the bike thread that you were going to rat rod


----------



## DETONATER

*I need TP to get the FLAKE out of my bunghole *


----------



## elspock84

quick lil patterns


----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


> *I need TP to get the FLAKE out of my bunghole *


lmao!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

elspock84 said:


> quick lil patterns


Getting better at those patterns they are looking real good homie


----------



## elspock84

elphoenixquetzal said:


> Getting better at those patterns they are looking real good homie


gracias


----------



## ClassicPlayer

Are you spraying candy over that, or more flake?


----------



## elspock84

ClassicPlayer said:


> Are you spraying candy over that, or more flake?


i sprayed candy over the patterns but u really cant see them there cause it had no clear


----------



## ClassicPlayer

Looks clean either way.


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

elspock84 said:


> quick lil patterns


Respect homes.
you are getting me more and more into buying a frame from you.


----------



## elspock84

CaliLifeStyle said:


> Respect homes.you are getting me more and more into buying a frame from you.


 Well hurry up cause neighbors called da cops on me saying que I was running an illegal bodyshop. Wahahahah! Da cops were cool as fuck though. One took my # cause he wants me to paint a guitar for his daughter lol.


----------



## ljlow82

elspock84 said:


> 3 coats of clear an 4 more tomorrow


this the frame u doing for hotshot homie badass bro gunna hit u up when my frame is done bro


----------



## elspock84

ljlow82 said:


> this the frame u doing for hotshot homie badass bro gunna hit u up when my frame is done bro


 Yes it is. Da chainguard also is his. I also added what u can call ghost patterns to his frame  il post pics tomorrow of that


----------



## ljlow82

elspock84 said:


> Yes it is. Da chainguard also is his. I also added what u can call ghost patterns to his frame  il post pics tomorrow of that


looks nice bro good work he going like it homie


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

elspock84 said:


> Well hurry up cause neighbors called da cops on me saying que I was running an illegal bodyshop. Wahahahah! Da cops were cool as fuck though. One took my # cause he wants me to paint a guitar for his daughter lol.


haha wtf homie.
if these neighbors keep bugging let me know.
i could make your "illegal bodyshop" legal with a piece of paper.


----------



## elspock84

CaliLifeStyle said:


> haha wtf homie.if these neighbors keep bugging let me know.i could make your "illegal bodyshop" legal with a piece of paper.


 :wow: sasss! Hey guey tienes feis boo?


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

elspock84 said:


> :wow: sasss! Hey guey tienes feis boo?


Yup yup. i have 2.


----------



## elspock84

CaliLifeStyle said:


> Yup yup. i have 2.


 Well pm da link for da one u use for ur homosexual encounters :boink:


----------



## DETONATER

elspock84 said:


> Well hurry up cause neighbors called da cops on me saying que I was running an illegal bodyshop. Wahahahah! Da cops were cool as fuck though. One took my # cause he wants me to paint a guitar for his daughter lol.



Lol thats funny...


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

elspock84 said:


> Well pm da link for da one u use for ur homosexual encounters :boink:


i half fiance. :happysad:


----------



## elspock84

CaliLifeStyle said:


> i half fiance. :happysad:


 Whats his name?


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

elspock84 said:


> Whats his name?


Jabroni.


----------



## elspock84

CaliLifeStyle said:


> Jabroni.


ur gonna marry a guy named jabroni??


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

elspock84 said:


> Well hurry up cause neighbors called da cops on me saying que I was running an illegal bodyshop. Wahahahah! Da cops were cool as fuck though. One took my # cause he wants me to paint a guitar for his daughter lol.


Dang there is always somebody they must have just been in a bad mood. Lol. and yea not all cops are bad the majority are just doing thier job. Hopefully they dont keep trippin though and call the EPA on you thats when you can get fucked cause they even do random checks once your on the list.


----------



## elspock84

elphoenixquetzal said:


> Dang there is always somebody they must have just been in a bad mood. Lol. and yea not all cops are bad the majority are just doing thier job. Hopefully they dont keep trippin though and call the EPA on you thats when you can get fucked cause they even do random checks once your on the list.


well lets hope not. i have an idea of who it was. but its all good cause bitch ass putorican works 3rd shift so i can paint anytime after 9 pm


----------



## elspock84

did some quick ghost patterns u can say on the frame. ive tried to take pics but i cant capture them wit the camera thats y im calling them ghost patterns lol.


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

elspock84 said:


> ur gonna marry a guy named jabroni??


:squint:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

elspock84 said:


> did some quick ghost patterns u can say on the frame. ive tried to take pics but i cant capture them wit the camera thats y im calling them ghost patterns lol.


SUPER NICE!!! LOVE THAT BLUE...


----------



## elspock84

Dreamwork Customs said:


> SUPER NICE!!! LOVE THAT BLUE...


 Gracias comadre!


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## bigshod

tttt


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

:inout:


----------



## VeronikA

:wave:


----------



## elspock84

bigshod said:


> tttt





CaliLifeStyle said:


> :inout:





VeronikA said:


> :wave:


HELLO LADIES!! :boink:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

:squint: why you mad.


----------



## elspock84

CaliLifeStyle said:


> :squint: why you mad.


cause u dont swallow :thumbsdown:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

elspock84 said:


> cause u dont swallow :thumbsdown:


But you told me you like the way i tickle your nutsack.


----------



## hi_ryder

:sprint:


----------



## elspock84

CaliLifeStyle said:


> But you told me you like the way i tickle your nutsack.


Wahahahahahahahahahahahahahah! :roflmao:


----------



## DETONATER

elspock84 said:


> Wahahahahahahahahahahahahahah! :roflmao:













:barf:


----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


> :barf:


 Wahahahahahah :roflmao:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

elspock84 said:


> Wahahahahahahahahahahahahahah! :roflmao:


:naughty:


----------



## DETONATER

There are currently 2 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 0 guests)

*Click Here*
*elspock84*+
:sprint:


----------



## elspock84

got some good weather so took advantage and sprayed some frames. 

new blend! DOO DOO BROWN 

16IN CHINA FRAME WIT BLACK BASE OF COURSE


----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84

i had 4 blends laying around but not enough for one bike so i threw them all together and this came out. looks fucking crazy lol 
its lavender then fuschia then blue then red its fucking crazy. too bad i dont know whats all in it lol. 











































































































fucking youtube removed da audio lol


----------



## DETONATER

:h5:


----------



## 801Rider

Nice colors :yes:


----------



## cutebratt04

:thumbsup::wave:


----------



## elspock84

801Rider said:


> Nice colors :yes:


Nice mostashe :naughty:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

NICE NAME:rofl:....doo doo brown LOL


----------



## elspock84

elphoenixquetzal said:


> NICE NAME:rofl:....doo doo brown LOL


sounds better than caca brown lol


----------



## ljlow82

elspock84 said:


> i had 4 blends laying around but not enough for one bike so i threw them all together and this came out. looks fucking crazy lol
> its lavender then fuschia then blue then red its fucking crazy. too bad i dont know whats all in it lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fucking youtube removed da audio lol


came out nice homie


----------



## elspock84

ljlow82 said:


> came out nice homie


thanks homie


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

elspock84 said:


> sounds better than caca brown lol


the next one of those should be cacita brown eyes


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

SUP COMPA, JUST A QUICK BUMP YOU KNOW I STAY IN TOUCH WITH MY HOMIES ON FACEBOOK...LOL... LOVE THE NEW MIXXES... CATCH YOU LATER BRO...


----------



## elspock84

flaked out some frames last night. i wouldve posted them lastnight but i crashed out before i could finish posting them lol

canandia flake blend over black


----------



## elspock84

lavender became a popular color overnight lol. did another lavender blend.


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

nice work im liking the blue frame.


----------



## elspock84

CaliLifeStyle said:


> nice work im liking the blue frame.


:thumbsup: gonna be using this color a lil more


----------



## 801Rider

elspock84 said:


> Nice mostashe :naughty:


:yes:


----------



## DETONATER

elspock84 said:


> :thumbsup: gonna be using this color a lil more


Yeah fool, wait till you see the new blue I sent you... :worship: sick I tell ya sicK!


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

elspock84 said:


> :thumbsup: gonna be using this color a lil more


im more of a red type of guy. 
but still nice blue bish. :fool2:


----------



## elspock84

801Rider said:


> :yes:


FREE MOSTACHE RIDE!!!!! :boink: :boink:


----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


> Yeah fool, wait till you see the new blue I sent you... :worship: sick I tell ya sicK!


I cant wait! :fool2:


----------



## elspock84

CaliLifeStyle said:


> im more of a red type of guy.
> but still nice blue bish. :fool2:


Yous a norteño! hno:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

elspock84 said:


> Yous a norteño! hno:


no bish im an angel fan.


----------



## 801Rider

elspock84 said:


> FREE MOSTACHE RIDE!!!!! :boink: :boink:


:buttkick:


----------



## elspock84

801Rider said:


> :buttkick:


Well then fuck you


----------



## elspock84

CaliLifeStyle said:


> no bish im an angel fan.


Fuck yo angels! :finger:


----------



## 801Rider

elspock84 said:


> Well then fuck you


You little flirt


----------



## elspock84

801Rider said:


> You little flirt


I know huh :happysad:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

elspock84 said:


> Fuck yo angels! :finger:


 you bitch i hayte you so much.!


----------



## elspock84

CaliLifeStyle said:


> you bitch i hayte you so much.!


So :squint: I hate u too mafucka :squint:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

elspock84 said:


> So :squint: I hate u too mafucka :squint:


i hate you a lot. :squint:


----------



## elspock84

CaliLifeStyle said:


> i hate you a lot. :squint:


I don't care mafucka :buttkick:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

elspock84 said:


> Yous a norteño! hno:


FOOL HE LIVES IN SAN BERNARDINO, SOUTHERN CALIFAS... HE WOULD EITHER BE CRAZY,A PERSON WHO HAPPENS TO LOVE THE COLOR RED, A ANGELS FAN OR BLOOD... LMAO... SORRY BUT I THOUGHT THIS SH*T WAS HELLA FUNNY... I FORGOT HOW FUNNY SOME OF THE STUFF ON YOUR THREAD CAN BE...:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## 801Rider

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

Dreamwork Customs said:


> FOOL HE LIVES IN SAN BERNARDINO, SOUTHERN CALIFAS... HE WOULD EITHER BE CRAZY,A PERSON WHO HAPPENS TO LOVE THE COLOR RED, A ANGELS FAN OR BLOOD... LMAO... SORRY BUT I THOUGHT THIS SH*T WAS HELLA FUNNY... I FORGOT HOW FUNNY SOME OF THE STUFF ON YOUR THREAD CAN BE...:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


I live in Riverside bish. :finger:
and im from Anaheim, CA.
of course i'm going to like the Angels whatchu talking about willis. :finger:












:finger: just because.


----------



## elspock84

CaliLifeStyle said:


> I live in Riverside bish. :finger:
> and im from Anaheim, CA.
> of course i'm going to like the Angels whatchu talking about willis. :finger:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :finger: just because.


Who u calling a bish mafucka!! :machinegun: :twak: :finger:


----------



## elspock84

Dreamwork Customs said:


> FOOL HE LIVES IN SAN BERNARDINO, SOUTHERN CALIFAS... HE WOULD EITHER BE CRAZY,A PERSON WHO HAPPENS TO LOVE THE COLOR RED, A ANGELS FAN OR BLOOD... LMAO... SORRY BUT I THOUGHT THIS SH*T WAS HELLA FUNNY... I FORGOT HOW FUNNY SOME OF THE STUFF ON YOUR THREAD CAN BE...:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


Ummm I was being sarcastic duh!!! :twak:


----------



## elspock84

Did a quick lil pattern job on this chainguard.


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

elspock84 said:


> Who u calling a bish mafucka!! :machinegun: :twak: :finger:


:banghead:


----------



## ljlow82

elspock84 said:


> Did a quick lil pattern job on this chainguard.


this came out bad ass bro


----------



## elspock84

ljlow82 said:


> this came out bad ass bro


THANKS HOMIE!


----------



## DETONATER

Looka good foo, what blue is that?


----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


> Looka good foo, what blue is that?


umm i dont member ill check tonight and let u know :thumbsup:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

:finger: LETS GO EAGLES.!


----------



## elspock84

CaliLifeStyle said:


> :finger: LETS GO EAGLES.!


I have a bo Jackson raiders throwback jersey in my room bitch! Fuck da bears! 




WTF u wearing mafucka!


----------



## elspock84

Oh and it better be sexxy :boink:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

elspock84 said:


> Did a quick lil pattern job on this chainguard.


Sick ass job homie!!


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

elspock84 said:


> I have a bo Jackson raiders throwback jersey in my room bitch! Fuck da bears!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF u wearing mafucka!


DO YOU have a bo jackson baseball jersey mothafucka cuz i do. Now that a throwback.! 

ohhh nothinggg just someee sweattssss. :wow:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

:wow::wow::wow:


----------



## elspock84

CaliLifeStyle said:


> DO YOU have a bo jackson baseball jersey mothafucka cuz i do. Now that a throwback.!
> 
> ohhh nothinggg just someee sweattssss. :wow:


He was never in da cubs so I wouldn't wear one. I will never ever wear any baseball jersey unless its a cubs jersey. So I have no reason to own one bish! 

So some sweats huh :naughty: I'm in my tantarans :boink:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

elspock84 said:


> He was never in da cubs so I wouldn't wear one. I will never ever wear any baseball jersey unless its a cubs jersey. So I have no reason to own one bish!
> 
> So some sweats huh :naughty: I'm in my tantarans :boink:



well you have a small dick. 



ohhh is that right. :naughty:


----------



## elspock84

CaliLifeStyle said:


> well you have a small dick.
> 
> 
> 
> ohhh is that right. :naughty:


you never complained before mafucka!






that was last night now i got on my period panties since its cold and rainy today


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

elspock84 said:


> you never complained before mafucka!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that was last night now i got on my period panties since its cold and rainy today


:dunno:

i got a long over a short sleeve shirt. :scrutinize:


----------



## elspock84

CaliLifeStyle said:


> :dunno:
> 
> i got a long over a short sleeve shirt. :scrutinize:


sounds gay :uh:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

elspock84 said:


> sounds gay :uh:


como andas mi fresita.


----------



## elspock84

CaliLifeStyle said:


> como andas mi fresita.


I got a cold


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

elspock84 said:


> I got a cold


ayy my mija. 
you need more :boink: and it will be all better mi amor.


----------



## elspock84

CaliLifeStyle said:


> ayy my mija.
> you need more :boink: and it will be all better mi amor.


Ur such a ****** :uh:


----------



## ljlow82

sup spock hope u feel well homie :wave:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

elspock84 said:


> Ur such a ****** :uh:


me la pelas.


----------



## elspock84

ljlow82 said:


> sup spock hope u feel well homie :wave:


Getting there bro. Shit I just got 2 bikes in that I want to paint and I'm stuck here wit da fucking flu! :banghead:


----------



## elspock84

CaliLifeStyle said:


> me la pelas.


En tu fundillo :finger:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

elspock84 said:


> En tu fundillo :finger:


mira homie i just picked up a Schwinn from ebay it should be in my canton in the next 5 days.
then imma send it to you simon ohh queee.


----------



## elspock84

CaliLifeStyle said:


> mira homie i just picked up a Schwinn from ebay it should be in my canton in the next 5 days.
> then imma send it to you simon ohh queee.


Simon send it out como pedo. What color?


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

elspock84 said:


> Simon send it out como pedo. What color?


yea i'll try in a month imma send the frame to engraved in some parts
and im waiting on a speedometer also.
i don't know homie i have a lot of color on mind.


----------



## elspock84

CaliLifeStyle said:


> yea i'll try in a month imma send the frame to engraved in some parts
> and im waiting on a speedometer also.
> i don't know homie i have a lot of color on mind.


Ur gonna engrave da frame???


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

elspock84 said:


> Ur gonna engrave da frame???


step into my office . . . :inout:


----------



## elspock84

CaliLifeStyle said:


> step into my office . . . :inout:


Can I sit on yo lap :naughty:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

elspock84 said:


> Can I sit on yo lap :naughty:


can you tighten up your buttcheeks like you did last time? :boink:


----------



## elspock84

CaliLifeStyle said:


> can you tighten up your buttcheeks like you did last time? :boink:


:yes:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

elspock84 said:


> :yes:


hno:


----------



## elspock84

CaliLifeStyle said:


> hno:


Te asusta pero te gusta :boink:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

elspock84 said:


> Te asusta pero te gusta :boink:


:naughty: me gusta la panocha.!


----------



## ljlow82

yall hacer reir cuando yo llegue aqui :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

ljlow82 said:


> yall hacer reir cuando yo llegue aqui :thumbsup:


Graw si as


----------



## cutebratt04

:wave:


----------



## VeronikA

:rimshot::wave:


----------



## elspock84

cutebratt04 said:


> :wave:





VeronikA said:


> :rimshot::wave:


hello ladies :fool2:


----------



## DETONATER

elspock84 said:


> hello ladies :fool2:


Cheeting again huh spock... fuker!


----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


> Cheeting again huh spock... fuker!


Done be jealous sweet cheeks :boink:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

elspock84 said:


> Done be jealous sweet cheeks :boink:


You call me sweet cheeks. . . wtf.


----------



## elspock84

CaliLifeStyle said:


> You call me sweet cheeks. . . wtf.


I call you all sweet cheeks cause there's to many of u :boink:


----------



## ljlow82

:roflmao:


----------



## elspock84

ljlow82 said:


> :roflmao:


:h5: 


Bout to spray some flake :wow: royal blue blend :wow:


----------



## mrchavez

:thumbsup:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

elspock84 said:


> :h5:
> 
> 
> Bout to spray some flake :wow: royal blue blend :wow:


:squint:


----------



## 801Rider

elspock84 said:


> :h5:
> 
> 
> Bout to spray some flake :wow: royal blue blend :wow:


Pics mija


----------



## elspock84

801Rider said:


> Pics mija


Cock tease


----------



## elspock84

CaliLifeStyle said:


> :squint:


Fah q bish!


----------



## DETONATER

:naughty::drama:


----------



## elspock84

No pics of frame since I had some kinda reaction wit da flake and binder. :banghead: FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DETONATER

elspock84 said:


> No pics of frame since I had some kinda reaction wit da flake and binder. :banghead: FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!


keep yo damn shlong out da pot fool!


----------



## ljlow82

elspock84 said:


> :h5:
> 
> 
> Bout to spray some flake :wow: royal blue blend :wow:


:drama:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

BUMP!!!!


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

elspock84 said:


> Fah q bish!


i got my frame today bish. :naughty:


----------



## elspock84

CaliLifeStyle said:


> i got my frame today bish. :naughty:


pics bish :twak:


----------



## louies90

:/ 
aka fuck this topic..


----------



## elspock84

louies90 said:


> :/
> aka fuck this topic..


No fah q and Cali!


----------



## elspock84

been dying to flake this frame out for da last 2 weeks! finally made some time to do it today. 

black base of course




















first i laid a GOOD coat of ultra mini flake


----------



## elspock84

then i made a nice lil blend to put on top. now this bitch is flaked out from top to bottom in and out! :thumbsup: now this is just the beging of this project. next is da patterns and some candy. :wow:


----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84

Im also doing this cooler for one of my fams!


----------



## ljlow82

looking good spock :wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

elspock84 said:


>


NIIIIIIIICE... I LIKIE... DAMN COMPA I LOVE HOW THE VIDEO SHOWS THE FLAKE A LIL BETTER THAN PICS DO... PICS NEVER DO A FLAKED OUT JOB ANY JUSTICE... DOING GOOD FOO... TALK TO YOU LATER HOPE LUPITA IS DOING GOOD, HAVE SEEN YOUR FB. TODAY OR ANY NEW PICS  OF THE LIL PRINCESSA... WELL CYA FOO...


----------



## elspock84

ljlow82 said:


> looking good spock :wave:


Thanks homie!!


----------



## elspock84

Dreamwork Customs said:


> NIIIIIIIICE... I LIKIE... DAMN COMPA I LOVE HOW THE VIDEO SHOWS THE FLAKE A LIL BETTER THAN PICS DO... PICS NEVER DO A FLAKED OUT JOB ANY JUSTICE... DOING GOOD FOO... TALK TO YOU LATER HOPE LUPITA IS DOING GOOD, HAVE SEEN YOUR FB. TODAY OR ANY NEW PICS  OF THE LIL PRINCESSA... WELL CYA FOO...


Thanks comadre! Lupita is doing great! I was wit her all day today since I was sent early for great conduct.  guess my suegro/boss didn't like me telling him to fuck off :uh: but I did post up 5 new pics :thumbsup:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

elspock84 said:


> No fah q and Cali!


:finger:


----------



## el peyotero

bad ass paint jobs..TTT!


----------



## elspock84

cooler is done just needs some wetsanding and more clear and ready to go to its new home lol
.


----------



## elspock84

el peyotero said:


> bad ass paint jobs..TTT!


thanks homie


----------



## DETONATER

Great job spock.. getting beter with the patterns everytime.. :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


> Great job spock.. getting beter with the patterns everytime.. :thumbsup:


thanks homie :h5:


----------



## el peyotero

elspock84 said:


> cooler is done just needs some wetsanding and more clear and ready to go to its new home lol
> .


damn thats sick as fuck! i always love the blue color schemes


----------



## louies90

:/ he could've done better.. 

fuck texass cali and arizona..


----------



## ljlow82

elspock84 said:


> cooler is done just needs some wetsanding and more clear and ready to go to its new home lol
> .


this came out badass bro


----------



## elspock84

ljlow82 said:


> this came out badass bro


thanks bro!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

:fool2:nice cooler homie!!!BUMP!!!


----------



## elspock84

elphoenixquetzal said:


> :fool2:nice cooler homie!!!BUMP!!!


Thank u sir


----------



## cutebratt04

elspock84 said:


> cooler is done just needs some wetsanding and more clear and ready to go to its new home lol
> .


Awesome! :thumbsup:


----------



## ljlow82

gracias homie for the info


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

elspock84 said:


> cooler is done just needs some wetsanding and more clear and ready to go to its new home lol
> .


LOOKING HELLA GOOD COMPA... KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK... GLAD TO SEE YOU BEING CREATIVE... VERY NICE COLOR COMBO LOKO...


----------



## elspock84

Dreamwork Customs said:


> LOOKING HELLA GOOD COMPA... KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK... GLAD TO SEE YOU BEING CREATIVE... VERY NICE COLOR COMBO LOKO...


Gracias comadre slowly getting there


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

elspock84 said:


> Gracias comadre slowly getting there


DOING A GREATJOB FINDING YOUR WAY COMPA...   :biggrin:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

:wow:


----------



## elspock84

finnaly got some patterns on the silver flaked frame. did all flake patterns. not a drop of candy on this frame.


























western blue flake 

















fire red flake


----------



## elspock84

5 coats of clear and 8 more to go to bury the flake :banghead:


----------



## bonediggetie

Looks nice what kind of gun you spraying it on with?


----------



## elspock84

bonediggetie said:


> Looks nice what kind of gun you spraying it on with?


2.5 tip primer gun


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

:drama:


----------



## DETONATER

:wave:


----------



## ljlow82

:thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

Happy thanksgiveing bro thank you for all you done this last year my you have a blessed day and years to come give the baby a kiss from the uncle and auntie she will meet one day


----------



## 1951fleetline

so what do you mix the flake with binder and reducer


----------



## cutebratt04

elspock84 said:


> 5 coats of clear and 8 more to go to bury the flake :banghead:


:thumbsup:Very Nice!


----------



## elspock84

cutebratt04 said:


> :thumbsup:Very Nice!


Gracias


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

q'vo guey donde andas.!


----------



## elspock84

CaliLifeStyle said:


> q'vo guey donde andas.!


Taking care of mija bro. She caught another cold  so I'm on baby duty  no painting til next week


----------



## cutebratt04

Aww I Hope Mija gets better soon! :happysad:


----------



## elspock84

cutebratt04 said:


> Aww I Hope Mija gets better soon! :happysad:


Ummmm u know mija means "my daughter" right? You gonna start rumors :uh:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

elspock84 said:


> Taking care of mija bro. She caught another cold  so I'm on baby duty  no painting til next week


She will get better soon homes.
keep that spray away from her.!


----------



## elspock84

CaliLifeStyle said:


> She will get better soon homes.
> keep that spray away from her.!


wit all da kids at home they bring shit home left and right. so now she caught a virus. i fucking hate it! but its part of da job lol. i shower right away after i paint now. so she dont smell da paint. da flake is harder to keep off of her since its so small.


----------



## elspock84

finally flaked out my badges today. these are just da begining of what im gonna do to these. patterns are next. :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

16in schwinn midget new green blend no name for it yet


----------



## elspock84

new green blend :thumbsup:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

elspock84 said:


> finally flaked out my badges today. these are just da begining of what im gonna do to these. patterns are next. :thumbsup:


is that badge sprayed with gunmetal. :cheesy:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

elspock84 said:


> wit all da kids at home they bring shit home left and right. so now she caught a virus. i fucking hate it! but its part of da job lol. i shower right away after i paint now. so she dont smell da paint. da flake is harder to keep off of her since its so small.[/QUOTE
> 
> :squint: mas puto. open up your on shop.
> its not that hard.


----------



## elspock84

CaliLifeStyle said:


> is that badge sprayed with gunmetal. :cheesy:


Black base, 1 part black flake and 2 parts gunmetal  . Tomorrow wetsand and lay out patterns :wow:


----------



## elspock84

CaliLifeStyle said:


> elspock84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> wit all da kids at home they bring shit home left and right. so now she caught a virus. i fucking hate it! but its part of da job lol. i shower right away after i paint now. so she dont smell da paint. da flake is harder to keep off of her since its so small.[/QUOTE
> 
> :squint: mas puto. open up your on shop.
> its not that hard.
> 
> 
> 
> It is when ain't nuttin but broke ****** out here
Click to expand...


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

elspock84 said:


> Black base, 1 part black flake and 2 parts gunmetal  . Tomorrow wetsand and lay out patterns :wow:


gunmetal has that silver flake to right.
:wow:


----------



## elspock84

CaliLifeStyle said:


> gunmetal has that silver flake to right.
> :wow:


que


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

elspock84 said:


> CaliLifeStyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is when ain't nuttin but broke ****** out here
> 
> 
> 
> thats why you move out to texas like me. :squint:
Click to expand...


----------



## el peyotero

elspock84 said:


> new green blend :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

CaliLifeStyle said:


> elspock84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> thats why you move out to texas like me. :squint:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck Texas and fah q :boink:
Click to expand...


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

elspock84 said:


> CaliLifeStyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck Texas and fah q :boink:
> 
> 
> 
> te toy esperando. :naughty:
Click to expand...


----------



## sic713

bitch... fuck gaykegan


----------



## elspock84

CaliLifeStyle said:


> elspock84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> te toy esperando. :naughty:
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:
Click to expand...


----------



## elspock84

sic713 said:


> bitch... fuck gaykegan


So what u sayin? :dunno:


----------



## el peyotero

got that frame in the mail today thanks again homie! nice work and good shipping:thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

el peyotero said:


> got that frame in the mail today thanks again homie! nice work and good shipping:thumbsup:


cool glad u liked it! thanks again!


----------



## DETONATER

:chuck::ninja:


----------



## ClassicPlayer

Without giving away the recipe... whats the main color in the bloody mary mix? May be going that route on my 65. pm me.


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

elspock84 said:


> CaliLifeStyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> :boink:
Click to expand...


----------



## ljlow82

whats up homie hope your lil girl gets better bro :wave:


----------



## elspock84

ljlow82 said:


> whats up homie hope your lil girl gets better bro :wave:


Thanks homie! Gracias a dios my baby is better now. Still a lil bitchy from being sick but she's better.


----------



## 70295

:wave:


----------



## ..CRATO..

elspock84 said:


> 16in schwinn midget new green blend no name for it yet



yea bro that micro looks good


----------



## elspock84

..CRATO.. said:


> yea bro that micro looks good


Yup. Hit up detonater he gots all da flake u needs


----------



## elspock84

sebas65impalass said:


> :wave:


Qvo chuy


----------



## elspock84

did a lil late night painting today. started at midnight and by 3am central time i was done :thumbsup:



some black base

















3 good coats of gold blend flake. im loving the color


----------



## elspock84

some patterns maybe tomorrow. :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez

looking good spock:thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

mrchavez said:


> looking good spock:thumbsup:


Gracias!


----------



## el peyotero

elspock84 said:


> some patterns maybe tomorrow. :thumbsup:


:worship:


----------



## mrchavez

elspock84 said:


> Gracias!



i wish i could lay out flakes like you... 
no **** chit!


----------



## DETONATER

elspock84 said:


> some patterns maybe tomorrow. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :h5:


----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


> elspock84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> some patterns maybe tomorrow. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :h5:
> 
> 
> 
> That's prisim flake u see dancing in there :wow:
Click to expand...


----------



## DETONATER

elspock84 said:


> DETONATER said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's prisim flake u see dancing in there :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> The long strands or the micro rainbow?
Click to expand...


----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


> elspock84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The long strands or the micro rainbow?
> 
> 
> 
> Long strands
Click to expand...


----------



## elspock84

a lil taping 
































candy orange 
























candy cabarnet


----------



## elspock84

4 coats of clear made it chine!


----------



## Cleveland_Steamer

Spock I was wondering how you clear your frames, or how anyone does them really....

Do you wetsand and buff? After each coat of clear? Or not at all? I'd imagine it would be hard to block sand a small round tube frame, maybe not even possible. Is it even necessary on a bike?

What products do you use to polish?


----------



## elspock84

Cleveland_Steamer said:


> Spock I was wondering how you clear your frames, or how anyone does them really....
> 
> Do you wetsand and buff? After each coat of clear? Or not at all? I'd imagine it would be hard to block sand a small round tube frame, maybe not even possible. Is it even necessary on a bike?
> 
> What products do you use to polish?


On da flat surfaces like da skirts and tank I do the same as on any car. 1000,1500, and 2000. Then I polish wit either 3m or meguiars products. It all depends what I have in stock at work. I use a 2" polisher to polish da frames. On plain frames I just scuff wit a red scotch brite pad if I can still feel the flake just to burry it more.


----------



## Raise Up

What's up Spock,did you ever get a chance to try the color mix I asked you about?


----------



## elspock84

Raise Up said:


> What's up Spock,did you ever get a chance to try the color mix I asked you about?


Mothafucka! I forgot about that I'll get u a mix by saturday night and I'll send u some so u can try it out. I'll pm u for ur address.


----------



## elspock84

next frame in line for some flake treatment










got 2 more of these to spray. 1 flaked out one plain ol regulra paing


----------



## elspock84




----------



## louies90

elspock84 said:


>


:uh: i can hear you breathing fatty..


----------



## elspock84

louies90 said:


> :uh: i can hear you breathing fatty..


fah q :uh:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

*BIKE FRAMES LOOKING GOOD HOMIE... *


----------



## elspock84

BrownAzt3ka said:


> *BIKE FRAMES LOOKING GOOD HOMIE... *


thanks homie


----------



## REYXTC

gold one is sik!


----------



## elspock84

REYXTC said:


> gold one is sik!


Thanks


----------



## elspock84

got this ready to go going wit a pink blend to do something diffrent.


----------



## elspock84

4 coats of clear next ill wetsand and lay some tape


----------



## ljlow82

elspock84 said:


> 4 coats of clear next ill wetsand and lay some tape


came out real good homie


----------



## ljlow82

elspock84 said:


> next frame in line for some flake treatment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got 2 more of these to spray. 1 flaked out one plain ol regulra paing


say spock u sell them schwinn signs pm a price


----------



## DETONATER

=elspock84;14900828]4 coats of clear next ill wetsand and lay some tape 























































Looks tasty elspock....:naughty:


----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


> =elspock84;14900828]4 coats of clear next ill wetsand and lay some tape
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks tasty elspock....:naughty:


Gracias!!!


----------



## elspock84

4sale 300 shipped obo


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

elspock84 said:


> 4sale 300 shipped obo


THAT IS BAD ASS!!


----------



## mrchavez

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod

wut up cupcake!! hows dat bebe


----------



## elspock84

bigshod said:


> wut up cupcake!! hows dat bebe


SNOOOOOOKUMMSS!!!!!! :fool2: 

She's doing awesome!! Getting big so fast!!! She's gonna be 3 months on Wednesday  time is flying by too fast.


----------



## elspock84

so i wanted to try some lacing  still need to candy over it. i just dont know what color yet. :thumbsup:


----------



## louies90

ill buy it.. pay you in march! :cheesy:


----------



## el peyotero

elspock84 said:


> so i wanted to try some lacing  still need to candy over it. i just dont know what color yet. :thumbsup:


ive always liked the lace patterns thats bad as fuck for a girls bike!!


----------



## elspock84

louies90 said:


> ill buy it.. pay you in march! :cheesy:


might be goin to az ****** u dont get shit bish! :twak:



el peyotero said:


> ive always liked the lace patterns thats bad as fuck for a girls bike!!


thanks


----------



## louies90

elspock84 said:


> might be goin to az ****** u dont get shit bish! :twak:
> 
> 
> thanks


 dont make me pull my officer card on your ass bish! and it says maybe.. ill put five on it bish!


----------



## elspock84

louies90 said:


> dont make me pull my officer card on your ass bish! and it says maybe.. ill put five on it bish!


Ummm bitch we both officers :twak: and I've been an officer for da last 5yrs. So fuck you! Just don't tell momma hno: . 5 ain't enough I need 200 deposit and 100 after da frame is done.


----------



## bigshod

elspock84 said:


> SNOOOOOOKUMMSS!!!!!! :fool2:
> 
> She's doing awesome!! Getting big so fast!!! She's gonna be 3 months on Wednesday  time is flying by too fast.


:h5:


----------



## elspock84

bigshod said:


> :h5:


:fool2::fool2::boink:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

elspock84 said:


> 4sale 300 shipped obo


What size frame is it??


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

elspock84 said:


> so i wanted to try some lacing  still need to candy over it. i just dont know what color yet. :thumbsup:


WOW getting better and better homie!!!


----------



## elspock84

elphoenixquetzal said:


> What size frame is it??


20in schwinn .


elphoenixquetzal said:


> WOW getting better and better homie!!!


thanks im still learning


----------



## lesstime




----------



## elspock84

lesstime said:


> View attachment 411964
> View attachment 411965
> View attachment 411966


Nice


----------



## lesstime

thanks bro you suprised me lol no ****


----------



## el peyotero

lesstime said:


> View attachment 411964
> View attachment 411965
> View attachment 411966


daaaamn thats sick as fuck! i want one!!lol


----------



## el peyotero

thanks again for the bad ass frame homie. here is a pic of the progres sofar. just got it back from the woodworker







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## elspock84

el peyotero said:


> thanks again for the bad ass frame homie. here is a pic of the progres sofar. just got it back from the woodworker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


damn this shit looks fucking badass!


----------



## REYXTC

Can you post up green frames you've done?


----------



## elspock84

heres da videos


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

elspock84 said:


> heres da videos



want me to show you the real simple green blend.
:angry:


----------



## elspock84

CaliLifeStyle said:


> want me to show you the real simple green blend.
> :angry:


Si show me estupido :angry:


----------



## DETONATER

el peyotero said:


> thanks again for the bad ass frame homie. here is a pic of the progres sofar. just got it back from the woodworker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]





elspock84 said:


> damn this shit looks fucking badass!



Great job guys!


----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


> Great job guys!


Thanks homie!


----------



## cutebratt04

Nice!


----------



## elspock84

ok got another badge done tonight


----------



## elspock84

finally finished this up also. da blue was an accident but it ended up being a great thing since the customer didnt want it to look to girly.


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

elspock84 said:


> Si show me estupido :angry:


Ohhh i'll show you betch.

































:finger: toma theres your simple green blend.


----------



## elspock84

CaliLifeStyle said:


> Ohhh i'll show you betch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :finger: toma theres your simple green blend.


show me ur nalgas mafucka!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

MERRY LATE CHRISTMAS HOMIE AND I HOPE YOU AND YOUR FAMILY ALSO HAVE A GOOD NEW YEARS KEEP UP THE SICK WORK HOMIE!!


----------



## Gotti

*Almost famo' :worship:







*
*







*
*







*
*









*


----------



## elspock84

Gotti said:


> *Almost famo' :worship:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



he no live here no mores :sprint:


----------



## DETONATER

elspock84 said:


> he no live here no mores :sprint:


So far so good but that car is missing something huh! Elspock! Flake the Fuk out that roof...!


----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


> So far so good but that car is missing something huh! Elspock! Flake the Fuk out that roof...!


AND U KNOW THIS MY NUKKA!! :thumbsup: I will be placing an order for some more shit reall quick here


----------



## hi_ryder

what up homie. hows the little one doing! work is looking good foo...


----------



## elspock84

hi_ryder said:


> what up homie. hows the little one doing! work is looking good foo...


She's doing great brotha! She's getting so big so fast!!! 
Thanks for da compliments  I'm trying new stuff all da time.


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HAPPY 2012 LOCO...


----------



## elspock84

Dreamwork Customs said:


> HAPPY 2012 LOCO...


thanks comadre! same to you.


----------



## elspock84

flaked out a welding helmet for one of da homies. still need to lay some patterns next :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

paddle for da homie calling this blend da beandip blend


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

SICK CANT WAIT TO SEE THE FINISHED PRODUCT!!


----------



## elspock84

elphoenixquetzal said:


> SICK CANT WAIT TO SEE THE FINISHED PRODUCT!!


Me either


----------



## hi_ryder

gonna paddle you wife with it?


----------



## elspock84

hi_ryder said:


> gonna paddle you wife with it?


no thats for me to get spanked :naughty:


----------



## DETONATER

elspock84 said:


> no thats for me to get spanked :naughty:


Well then let me be first in line !.. lol instead of breaking you off I'll break that paddle off across your ass... :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


> Well then let me be first in line !.. lol instead of breaking you off I'll break that paddle off across your ass... :roflmao:


Yummy :naughty:


----------



## DETONATER

elspock84 said:


> Yummy :naughty:


----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


>


Wahahahaha :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DETONATER

elspock84 said:


> Wahahahaha :roflmao: :roflmao:


I win!


----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


> I win!


:h5:


----------



## elspock84

started laying tape at work thursday. 


































friday at work i decided try out da water drops


----------



## elspock84

got home sprayed some candy orange on da water drops. shit turned brown. 









then i decided to spray some of my sunburst flake blend.


















on da outer edge i laid some lace and sprayed some copper pearl over it. removed it and sprayed some candy rootbeer.


















all da tape removed


----------



## elspock84

what i love about this bitch is that everything came out like a ghost patterns everything gets lost in da sun. fucking love this shit.


----------



## DETONATER

elspock84 said:


> what i love about this bitch is that everything came out like a ghost patterns everything gets lost in da sun. fucking love this shit.


The reason why you love it so much is because the faster I swang that shit across your ass, you thought the patters became ghost patterns. There across your ass now candy cane. :roflmao:


I win x2


----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


> The reason why you love it so much is because the faster I swang that shit across your ass, you thought the patters became ghost patterns. There across your ass now candy cane. :roflmao:
> 
> 
> I win x2


ummm fuck!!! :banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## DETONATER

elspock84 said:


> ummm fuck!!! :banghead::banghead::banghead:



Lol! What you up to foo!


----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


> Lol! What you up to foo!


nada chillin. gettin my hustle on. nukkas liking this old school style shit im getting into. which means more bidness for me and you :h5: i need to come up wit another 100 and i can place my order. when u think u fina have that red?


----------



## DETONATER

elspock84 said:


> nada chillin. gettin my hustle on. nukkas liking this old school style shit im getting into. which means more bidness for me and you :h5: i need to come up wit another 100 and i can place my order. when u think u fina have that red?


Monday...


----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


> Monday...


fuck yea!! get me a lb of that bitch!!!!! shit maybe 2lbs. let me check my funds. lol


----------



## DETONATER

elspock84 said:


> fuck yea!! get me a lb of that bitch!!!!! shit maybe 2lbs. let me check my funds. lol


ok, let me know..


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

elspock84 said:


> nada chillin. gettin my hustle on. nukkas liking this old school style shit im getting into. which means more bidness for me and you :h5: i need to come up wit another 100 and i can place my order. when u think u fina have that red?


:yes:


----------



## elspock84

CaliLifeStyle said:


> :yes:


:biggrin:


----------



## 8t4mc

those colors look good on that paddle!Good job man


----------



## elspock84

8t4mc said:


> those colors look good on that paddle!Good job man


Thanks homie


----------



## el peyotero

DETONATER said:


> The reason why you love it so much is because the faster I swang that shit across your ass, you thought the patters became ghost patterns. There across your ass now candy cane. :roflmao:
> 
> 
> I win x2


looks tight homie!


----------



## elspock84

sprayed a laptop cover for one of da club brothers. patterns on wednesday.


----------



## elspock84

couple coats of clear.


----------



## 8t4mc

what kind of clear are you using?


----------



## elspock84

Finish one spot clear.


----------



## ljlow82

what goin on homie paint jobs looking sick bro :thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

elspock84 said:


> Finish one spot clear.


looking good shining like a mofo


----------



## elspock84

ljlow82 said:


> what goin on homie paint jobs looking sick bro :thumbsup:


Working homie  thanks for da props.


----------



## elspock84

lesstime said:


> looking good shining like a mofo


Yeah its some good shit for da price


----------



## elspock84

knocked this out last night. still need to work on my tape work but this will do


----------



## elspock84

3 coats of clear


----------



## elspock84




----------



## el peyotero

damn thats bad ass homie!


----------



## elspock84

el peyotero said:


> damn thats bad ass homie!


Gracias


----------



## DETONATER

el peyotero said:


> damn thats bad ass homie!


X2 Damn I need to send you my dell... :thumbsup:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

damn now i have to re do my laptop lol!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

I Am going to re do it with one of the blends I got from you!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

Keep up the amazing work homie!!!!


----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


> X2 Damn I need to send you my dell... :thumbsup:


send it wit 4 lbs of flake thats how much i need to flake out a laptop i promise :happysad:


elphoenixquetzal said:


> damn now i have to re do my laptop lol!!





elphoenixquetzal said:


> View attachment 419134
> I Am going to re do it with one of the blends I got from you!!!





elphoenixquetzal said:


> Keep up the amazing work homie!!!!


fuck it go wit da bloody mary blend then add the other colors! thanks for da props homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

nice now i wanna do mines.. been wanting to for a long time..


----------



## elspock84

sic713 said:


> nice now i wanna do mines.. been wanting to for a long time..


gracias. well do it nukka! you said that when u was up here.


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

elspock84 said:


> send it wit 4 lbs of flake thats how much i need to flake out a laptop i promise :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fuck it go wit da bloody mary blend then add the other colors! thanks for da props homie. :thumbsup:


I think I am going to see if I could take of the cover of my laptop like you did yours it would make it easier and safer on the laptop, I might try to take the whole thing apart.:biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

elphoenixquetzal said:


> I think I am going to see if I could take of the cover of my laptop like you did yours it would make it easier and safer on the laptop, I might try to take the whole thing apart.:biggrin:


This aint mine this is one of my homies. So I don't even know how he took it off.


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

elspock84 said:


> This aint mine this is one of my homies. So I don't even know how he took it off.


when there is a will there is a way:biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

elphoenixquetzal said:


> when there is a will there is a way:biggrin:


nutting a sledge hammer and a chisle cant remove


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

:finger:


----------



## elspock84

CaliLifeStyle said:


> :finger:


qvo honey :boink:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

elspock84 said:


> qvo honey :boink:


nothing much honey bunny. :happysad:


----------



## drasticbean

:wave::worship:


----------



## elspock84

drasticbean said:


> :wave::worship:


wassup playa!! :h5:


----------



## elspock84

finally got da helmet done. couldnt figure out what to do. i was so into what i was doing that i never took any pics of da tape or da tape process :banghead:



























3 coats of clear


----------



## elspock84

did this paddle also since i was in da mood to paint but again no pics of taping.


----------



## DETONATER

Oh SnaP! Spock at it again... Looking bad ass !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


> Oh SnaP! Spock at it again... Looking bad ass !!! :thumbsup:


thanks mark :thumbsup:


----------



## 8t4mc

dude you just keep getting better and better.


----------



## elspock84

8t4mc said:


> dude you just keep getting better and better.


Thanks homie  I'm trying


----------



## hi_ryder

lovin it homes. keep sprinkling those flakes....


----------



## Dado

Paint looks badass man, are you spraying with a 2.0 ??


----------



## elspock84

hi_ryder said:


> lovin it homes. keep sprinkling those flakes....


Wassup my brotha from down unda


----------



## elspock84

lacwood said:


> Paint looks badass man, are you spraying with a 2.0 ??


All my flake I shoot out of 2.5 tip


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

TTT!


----------



## elspock84




----------



## elphoenixquetzal

NICE AD!!LOL!!


----------



## elspock84

sprayed this board, chainguard, and badge. sprayed da bike frame a yr and half ago.


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

elspock84 said:


> sprayed this board, chainguard, and badge. sprayed da bike frame a yr and half ago.


NICE COLOR!!


----------



## elspock84

1963 schwinn fairlady. did a charcoal flake blend for this one. :thumbsup:


















2 good coats of flake.

























4 coats of clear.


----------



## DETONATER

It never hurts to have an inventory of flake in stock, because the color combos are endless... Looking good Spock! :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


> It never hurts to have an inventory of flake in stock, because the color combos are endless... Looking good Spock! :thumbsup:


Amen to dat homie :h5: thanks for da props


----------



## DETONATER

elspock84 said:


> Amen to dat homie :h5: thanks for da props


:drama:


----------



## elspock84

customer wanted a color that was out da box and was gonna stick out. so we decided on some ice green blend.

black base of course 



















3 good heavy coats of flake.



















3 coats of clear to bury da flake


----------



## elspock84

Also got to work on my paddle 

black base 


















4 heavy coats of flake of my halapedos green flake 



















4 coats of clear. tomorrow ill wetsand it and lay some tape and hopefully pattern in it thursday.


----------



## elspock84

based and cleared it sunday night. 



















layed da tape and got it ready for da all flake patterns. used marigold, sand, sahara, aztec, and 18k gold 












































3 heavy coats of clear to bury da flake


----------



## DETONATER

Nice choice of colors...! :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


> Nice choice of colors...! :thumbsup:


THANK U SIR!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

elspock84 said:


> based and cleared it sunday night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> layed da tape and got it ready for da all flake patterns. used marigold, sand, sahara, aztec, and 18k gold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 heavy coats of clear to bury da flake


LOOKS SICK HOMIE BAD ASS COLOR CHOICES HOMIE!! HOW MUCH FOR A PADDLE WITH RED PATTERNS AND BLACK BASE(MAYBE BLACK FLAKE BASE)


----------



## elspock84

elphoenixquetzal said:


> LOOKS SICK HOMIE BAD ASS COLOR CHOICES HOMIE!! HOW MUCH FOR A PADDLE WITH RED PATTERNS AND BLACK BASE(MAYBE BLACK FLAKE BASE)


U got a pm bro


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

elspock84 said:


> U got a pm bro


How much for a night with you. :naughty:


----------



## elspock84

CaliLifeStyle said:


> How much for a night with you. :naughty:


15$ a lb :boink:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

:scrutinize::scrutinize:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

TTT!!!


----------



## 801Rider

elspock84 said:


> 15$ a lb :boink:


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DETONATER

elspock84 said:


> 15$ a lb :boink:


Damn 4g's your an expensive ho! What can I get for 1lb of flake? :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


> Damn 4g's your an expensive ho! What can I get for 1lb of flake? :cheesy:


a knuckle :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

finally got my paddle patterned. had to redo it twice since i wasnt happy at all wit da first result. mixed diffrent candies to come up wit da colors. as yaw can tell green is one of my favorite colors lol 














































All done 3 coats of clear next


----------



## elspock84




----------



## DETONATER

elspock84 said:


> a knuckle :thumbsup:


:ugh:


----------



## elspock84

:roflmao::roflmao:


DETONATER said:


> :ugh:


----------



## DETONATER

elspock84 said:


> :roflmao::roflmao:


:tears::finger:


----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


> :tears::finger:


:boink:


----------



## ..CRATO..

Work Looks Good!


----------



## elspock84

..CRATO.. said:


> Work Looks Good!


Gracias homie :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


>


:roflmao:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

elspock84 said:


> finally got my paddle patterned. had to redo it twice since i wasnt happy at all wit da first result. mixed diffrent candies to come up wit da colors. as yaw can tell green is one of my favorite colors lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All done 3 coats of clear next


LIKE A PRO!!


----------



## elspock84

elphoenixquetzal said:


> LIKE A PRO!!


Thanks bro. Got a looooooong way to go but thanks


----------



## ClassicPlayer

Anymore pics of this 12"



lesstime said:


>


----------



## elspock84

hi my name is julio and i have a flake addiction. lol. so now i had da bright idea of flaking out some tv dinner tables. just in time for da super bowl. 

this one is mine i decided to use my sunburst flake blend. my very first blend 
































did a gold blend for my moms table (she wants something flaked out also for her) then im gonna use reds and brandywine for patterns.


----------



## elspock84

ClassicPlayer said:


> Anymore pics of this 12"


yeah its da same one lesstime is selling in da bike classfieds


----------



## ClassicPlayer

elspock84 said:


> yeah its da same one lesstime is selling in da bike classfieds


Well, where are the pics, bro!?


----------



## elspock84

hi my name is julio and i have a flake addiction. lol. so now i had da bright idea of flaking out some tv dinner tables. just in time for da super bowl. 

this one is mine i decided to use my sunburst flake blend. my very first blend 
































did a gold blend for my moms table (she wants something flaked out also for her) then im gonna use reds and brandywine for patterns.


----------



## lesstime

ill find more and post tonight


----------



## elspock84

ClassicPlayer said:


> Well, where are the pics, bro!?


.
juan meenet plee


----------



## elspock84

ClassicPlayer said:


> Well, where are the pics, bro!?


----------



## ClassicPlayer

Thanks! Gonna pick this up from him. :thumbsup:

I asked him if it had flake because the close up looks like it has it, but he said it was custom pearl. Ice pearl?


----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84

ClassicPlayer said:


> Thanks! Gonna pick this up from him. :thumbsup:
> 
> I asked him if it had flake because the close up looks like it has it, but he said it was custom pearl. Ice pearl?


gold pearl :thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

sorry for the dust am in a hurry have to run to store


----------



## pitbull166

elspock84 said:


> based and cleared it sunday night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> layed da tape and got it ready for da all flake patterns. used marigold, sand, sahara, aztec, and 18k gold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 heavy coats of clear to bury da flake


Looking good Famo!


----------



## ClassicPlayer

lesstime said:


> sorry for the dust am in a hurry have to run to store


Did you just take these? Appreciate you doing that, cause you really didn't have to.


----------



## DETONATER

TTMFT!


----------



## DETONATER

TTMFT!


----------



## lesstime

ClassicPlayer said:


> Did you just take these? Appreciate you doing that, cause you really didn't have to.


yeah bro rather you see what it look like member no fenders


----------



## lesstime

pic's with food and beer on them tomorrow ?????


elspock84 said:


> hi my name is julio and i have a flake addiction. lol. so now i had da bright idea of flaking out some tv dinner tables. just in time for da super bowl.
> 
> this one is mine i decided to use my sunburst flake blend. my very first blend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did a gold blend for my moms table (she wants something flaked out also for her) then im gonna use reds and brandywine for patterns.


----------



## ClassicPlayer

lesstime said:


> yeah bro rather you see what it look like member no fenders


I member


----------



## DETONATER

:boink:


----------



## elspock84

finally got these done!! didnt make them in time for superbowl but they done. still gonna wetsand and reclear then :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

tried diffrent things with this one see what i can come up wit. finally tried some gold leafing. 


























still need wetsand and reclear tonight.


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

LOOKS SICK AS HELL HOMIE!!!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

What you think I am trying to get ideas for my cousins guitar he wants to keep it simple and wants me to re-do the wood as well and that would be my base color I will also try to do pinstriping and lettering I might have to cheat cause I am not that great at it, but this is what i have came up with so far that would be pretty easy to do. what you think homie any tips


----------



## elspock84

elphoenixquetzal said:


> View attachment 433097
> View attachment 433098
> What you think I am trying to get ideas for my cousins guitar he wants to keep it simple and wants me to re-do the wood as well and that would be my base color I will also try to do pinstriping and lettering I might have to cheat cause I am not that great at it, but this is what i have came up with so far that would be pretty easy to do. what you think homie any tips


best tip is make sure u sand it really good so shit sticks! try some adhesion promoter just in case. i dunno what tips to give since as u can see im still new to this. 1 tip i can give u is make sure da colors flow together. :thumbsup:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

elspock84 said:


> best tip is make sure u sand it really good so shit sticks! try some adhesion promoter just in case. i dunno what tips to give since as u can see im still new to this. 1 tip i can give u is make sure da colors flow together. :thumbsup:


Yea thats kinda what i am stuggling to figure out what colors will go with the woodsince he wants to be able to see the wood. Thanks!!


----------



## elspock84

elphoenixquetzal said:


> Yea thats kinda what i am stuggling to figure out what colors will go with the woodsince he wants to be able to see the wood. Thanks!!


i would go wit browns, tans and oranges. shit u can even mix them to come up wit diffrent shades. thats what i did wit da red table. that has like 7 diffrent candies mixxed to come up wit them colors.


----------



## 801Rider

You been busy cabron


----------



## elspock84

801Rider said:


> You been busy cabron


like a mafucka!! i got a stroller i still havent posted up yet. flaked out ready for patterns. after thats done i got another one from new york coming in. i also have a guitar i need to spray tonight. then pattern.


----------



## 801Rider

That's a good thing bro


----------



## elspock84

801Rider said:


> That's a good thing bro


Yup need some diaper and formula money lol


----------



## DETONATER

elspock84 said:


> Yup need some diaper and formula money lol


you know that's not all truth..... your trying to squeeze flake in there.. lol


----------



## 801Rider

elspock84 said:


> Yup need some diaper and formula money lol


:yes: :yes: been there bro


----------



## elspock84

801Rider said:


> :yes: :yes: been there bro


lo bueno is that im a hustler so i never ever pay full price


----------



## 801Rider

Do what you can, while you can


----------



## hi_ryder

loving the patterns dude :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

hi_ryder said:


> loving the patterns dude :thumbsup:


Thank u


----------



## elspock84

so ive been slacking wit da pics of a stroller im doing for one of my homies in salinas. 

we went wit a mint green blend flake over black. this was last week thursday.



















almost a lb of flake to fully cover everything. 










3 coats of flake and 3 coats of clear.


----------



## elspock84

now for this week i laid out da patterns i wanted da seat to be da focal point so i did a lil more detail to it. added some candy green accents to a few pieces to sorta tie everything together. 


i ended up changing da center of da board when i was almost done sprayin pics in order 










first coat of organic green. 


































































so last min i decided to add some finger printing.


----------



## elspock84

all ready for some clear


----------



## elspock84

3 coats of clear. this weeken ill wetsand and reclear everthing and then ship out


----------



## SPOOK82

nice work


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

WOW SICK ASS JOB HOMIE, EVERY TIME YOU POST YOU KEEP GETTING BETTER AND BETTER!!! KEEP IT UP!!


----------



## elspock84

SPOOK82 said:


> nice work





elphoenixquetzal said:


> WOW SICK ASS JOB HOMIE, EVERY TIME YOU POST YOU KEEP GETTING BETTER AND BETTER!!! KEEP IT UP!!


thanks homies! :thumbsup:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

What you think of this quick lil project for my niece, maybe finish it this weekend if i get a chance and if get a a new touch up gun


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

fixt


----------



## elspock84

elphoenixquetzal said:


> What you think of this quick lil project for my niece, maybe finish it this weekend if i get a chance and if get a a new touch up gun
> View attachment 435351
> View attachment 435350


what u doing to it bro?


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

elspock84 said:


> what u doing to it bro?


I am going to give it the "elspock84" treatment and flake it ad do flake patterns


----------



## elspock84

elphoenixquetzal said:


> I am going to give it the "elspock84" treatment and flake it ad do flake patterns


sasss! get down homie! :h5:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

elspock84 said:


> sasss! get down homie! :h5:


Thanks homie!:h5:




TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

BUMP BUMP... HERE GOES A PIC OF THE FINISHED DOODLE I DID FOR COMPA'S LUPITA AND HIS AMA... SEE YOU ON FACEBOOK MY NIKKA...


----------



## drasticbean

I want to say a BIG THANK YOU to my fellow NINJA. 
HE TOOK Care of me with this art work for me to hang up when the time is ready. 

I can tell this homie is addicted to flakes 

Well thank you again. Beautiful work and my daughter gave you two thumbs up.


----------



## ondafloor1

Sweet layout on the stroller homie and as far as Beans paddle hot hot hot my stroller will be there soon


----------



## green reaper

:thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

ondafloor1 said:


> Sweet layout on the stroller homie and as far as Beans paddle hot hot hot my stroller will be there soon


thanks ray! cant wait to see what i do to ur kids stroller


----------



## elspock84

Dreamwork Customs said:


> BUMP BUMP... HERE GOES A PIC OF THE FINISHED DOODLE I DID FOR COMPA'S LUPITA AND HIS AMA... SEE YOU ON FACEBOOK MY NIKKA...
> View attachment 435529
> 
> 
> View attachment 435530


thanks again comadre!!!!


----------



## elspock84

drasticbean said:


> I want to say a BIG THANK YOU to my fellow NINJA.
> HE TOOK Care of me with this art work for me to hang up when the time is ready.
> 
> I can tell this homie is addicted to flakes
> 
> Well thank you again. Beautiful work and my daughter gave you two thumbs up.



thanks for letting me be part of this brotha! yes i am addicted to da sparkle efx :thumbsup:


----------



## 801Rider

Stroller is looking good bro


----------



## elspock84

801Rider said:


> Stroller is looking good bro


thanks!


----------



## DETONATER

sUP! :ninja:


----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


> sUP! :ninja:


Wasssup playa!!!


----------



## elspock84

lil homie dropped off his guitar last week. he wanted it flaked out and patterned. but he didnt want it all flaked out he wanted some flake but wit a colored base not black. mixed up some greens bases i had layin around. cause he didnt want it bright green or dark green. fucking youngbucks! :banghead: i added 3 coats of emerald flake on top of da green base. added more flake than he wanted but oh well fuck em


----------



## elspock84

been a while since i posted a pic of my baby for yaw to see so here she is when i was working on my green paddle 2 weeks ago


----------



## Richiecool69elka

Hey Bro.What do you charge to do a Schwinn Badge?


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

elspock84 said:


> lil homie dropped off his guitar last week. he wanted it flaked out and patterned. but he didnt want it all flaked out he wanted some flake but wit a colored base not black. mixed up some greens bases i had layin around. cause he didnt want it bright green or dark green. fucking youngbucks! :banghead: i added 3 coats of emerald flake on top of da green base. added more flake than he wanted but oh well fuck em


Looks good homie, my cousin doesn't want flake or patterns on his guitar he just want it redone, but i might suprise him bwahahahaha!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

elspock84 said:


> been a while since i posted a pic of my baby for yaw to see so here she is when i was working on my green paddle 2 weeks ago


WOW HOMIE SHE IS GETTING BIG FAST!! SHE IS SUCH A CUTE BABY, AGAIN CONGRATS AND TAKE CARE OF HER:thumbsup:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

elspock84 said:


>


is that the Don Ferruco bike in the background??


----------



## gseeds

looking good up in here !!:thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

elphoenixquetzal said:


> Looks good homie, my cousin doesn't want flake or patterns on his guitar he just want it redone, but i might suprise him bwahahahaha!!!


fuck it be like "oh i thought u said to flake da shit outta of it"


elphoenixquetzal said:


> WOW HOMIE SHE IS GETTING BIG FAST!! SHE IS SUCH A CUTE BABY, AGAIN CONGRATS AND TAKE CARE OF HER:thumbsup:


fuck yeah bro way too fast  shes gonna be 5 months next week. its like god damn it can she stay like this for at least 3 more yrs. i know its part of life but damn it its to fast. but im enjoying every min i can! shes da main reason im only taking on a job at a time since i love being wit her every second i can.


elphoenixquetzal said:


> is that the Don Ferruco bike in the background??


naw thats some bike a customer dropped off at work. cant beat it for free. LOL 


gseeds said:


> looking good up in here !!:thumbsup:


thanks  still got a LOOOOOONG way to go.


----------



## elspock84

ok so i can finally post these pics of a paddle my brother had me do for his wife. her valentines present. this is all flake paddle. the base is all black flake wit a lil pink flake for a lil extra pop. then i mixed a some pinks and purples to come up wit da pink color for da center.


----------



## DETONATER

The black flake mixed with another color looks crazy... I wish I could see more of the effect.. :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


> The black flake mixed with another color looks crazy... I wish I could see more of the effect.. :thumbsup:


im gonna try to get it back from my sister in law so i can wetsand it and buff it and take a video in da sun. shit is crazy.


----------



## DETONATER

elspock84 said:


> im gonna try to get it back from my sister in law so i can wetsand it and buff it and take a video in da sun. shit is crazy.


:h5:


----------



## b_moneystyles

What exactly the paddles represent? Forgive me ive never seen them here before?


----------



## elspock84

b_moneystyles said:


> What exactly the paddles represent? Forgive me ive never seen them here before?


I dunno I was just asked to paint them. But I think they use them a lot in college. It's just something else for me to paint and practice my taping


----------



## DETONATER

You use it on your member when they get out of line...CRACK THAT ASS!


----------



## b_moneystyles

elspock84 said:


> I dunno I was just asked to paint them. But I think they use them a lot in college. It's just something else for me to paint and practice my taping


ahh had a feeling it might have been something to do with college!

they all look dope by the way! :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

after a busy weekend i finally got to finish the guitar tonight. my homie wanted some kind of arrows or something like it. best thing that came to mind was fingerprinting and he loved da idea. did some fingerprinting and some shading. i love it i hope he does too.


----------



## elspock84

im gonna cut and buff it tomorrow.


----------



## Justin-Az

elspock84 said:


> after a busy weekend i finally got to finish the guitar tonight. my homie wanted some kind of arrows or something like it. best thing that came to mind was fingerprinting and he loved da idea. did some fingerprinting and some shading. i love it i hope he does too.


Damn nice work, that guitar looks badass.


----------



## elspock84

Justin-Az said:


> Damn nice work, that guitar looks badass.


thanks homie.


----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## elspock84

bigshod said:


> ttt


wassup snookums!! :boink:


----------



## DETONATER

The guitar is looking great! :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


> The guitar is looking great! :thumbsup:


thanks playa


----------



## DETONATER

What happened to snookums? He came up in here got his panties wet and bounced.. Wha'd you do to him spock? :roflmao:


Looks like I'm gonna have to send him a care package to get him painting again. :h5:


----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


> What happened to snookums? He came up in here got his panties wet and bounced.. Wha'd you do to him spock? :roflmao:
> 
> 
> Looks like I'm gonna have to send him a care package to get him painting again. :h5:


i didnt have any lube and he was on some "not wit out lube" bullshit. :banghead:


----------



## bigshod

elspock84 said:


> wassup snookums!! :boink:


Wuz happening loco


----------



## bigshod

DETONATER said:


> What happened to snookums? He came up in here got his panties wet and bounced.. Wha'd you do to him spock? :roflmao:
> 
> 
> Looks like I'm gonna have to send him a care package to get him painting again. :h5:


You are correct on both


----------



## elspock84

bigshod said:


> Wuz happening loco


chilling snookums and u? what u up to?


----------



## DETONATER

bigshod said:


> You are correct on both


:thumbsup:


----------



## cwb4eva

:h5: clean work


----------



## elspock84

cwb4eva said:


> :h5: clean work


Thanks homie


----------



## drasticbean

Hey !!!!


----------



## elspock84

drasticbean said:


> Hey !!!!


Wassup playa!


----------



## ars!n

elspock84 said:


> im gonna cut and buff it tomorrow.


I swear your a flake-a-holic :biggrin: Looks sick bro :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

ars!n said:


> I swear your a flake-a-holic :biggrin: Looks sick bro :thumbsup:


Hell yeah!lmao :h5: like my mom says "you and ur fucking flake" lol


----------



## elspock84

been about a month since i flaked out a bike! so i busted out 2 frames today. this pixie i sprayed wit some bordeaux flake over black no blend just straight flake :thumbsup:










blackbase like always

















3 heavy coats of flake


















4 good coats of clear to bury the flake. i love this fucking color!


----------



## DETONATER

Nice color! :h5:


----------



## elspock84

no blends tonight i went straight silver flake wit this one over a black base of course. 









black base. 
























4 coats of silver flake. 1 coat of ultra mini and 3 coats of micro flake. 
























3 coats of clear. will be wetsanding this and laying patterns on this next week.


----------



## elspock84

i also started another paddle thats gonna be all chrome flake wit patterns.


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

elspock84 said:


> been about a month since i flaked out a bike! so i busted out 2 frames today. this pixie i sprayed wit some bordeaux flake over black no blend just straight flake :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blackbase like always
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 heavy coats of flake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 good coats of clear to bury the flake. i love this fucking color!



DAMN COMPA THAT COLOR IS BAD ASS... BUT YOU SHOULD SEE THE NEW ONES...  HAHAHA I SAW THEM SAME DAY MARK DISCO VERED THEM :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

OH I FORGOT, NA NA, NANA, NA!!! LMFAO...


----------



## elspock84

Yeah I hate u!


----------



## b_moneystyles

hell yeah! i got a couple bike frames to do coming up soon!

black base looks like the way to go :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

Dreamwork Customs said:


> OH I FORGOT, NA NA, NANA, NA!!! LMFAO...





elspock84 said:


> Yeah I hate u!


Damn you fools let it slip that I'm gonna bust out with new colors! Ooop's Did I just say that! :facepalm::uh::sprint:


----------



## drasticbean

MORE...!!!!!


----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


> Damn you fools let it slip that I'm gonna bust out with new colors! Ooop's Did I just say that! :facepalm::uh::sprint:


i didnt say shit._* LIZ SAID IT!!!!*_


----------



## elspock84

drasticbean said:


> MORE...!!!!!


NO :nono:


----------



## DETONATER

drasticbean said:


> MORE...!!!!!


ttt


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## elspock84

bigshod said:


> ttt


SNOOOOKUMS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :run: :run: :run:


----------



## elspock84

mixed up this blend really quick. its a copper blend. i used a black base like always but didnt take pics of da whole process like i normaly do. 




























4 coats of clear.


----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84

KILROY said:


> View attachment 445099


umm k


----------



## 3StarsNSun

elspock84 said:


> mixed up this blend really quick. its a copper blend. i used a black base like always but didnt take pics of da whole process like i normaly do.


That's sick really like a lot of the flake jobs you've done,especially the paddles those are my favorites. I've been curious though, saw that 2.5 HVLP Gravity you posted in the flake/clear coat thread and was wondering how you keep the flake suspended while you spray it (figure it'd sink to the bottom and end up clogging eventually), also wondering if you've been using PPG's intercoat DBC500, HoK SG100/150 or other brand?


----------



## Justin-Az

elspock84 said:


>


----------



## bigshod

:inout:


----------



## elspock84

Justin-Az said:


>


----------



## elspock84

bigshod said:


> :inout:


:boink:


----------



## bigshod

elspock84 said:


> :boink:


sup pal....did u get the pix i sent:h5:


----------



## DETONATER

bigshod said:


> sup pal....did u get the pix i sent:h5:


:shocked:


----------



## elspock84

bigshod said:


> sup pal....did u get the pix i sent:h5:


da nudes or da ones of dat other thang


----------



## bigshod

elspock84 said:


> da nudes or da ones of dat other thang


Bofh em


----------



## elspock84

bigshod said:


> Bofh em


im still stuck on da nude pics :fool2: when did u get that pierced?:wow:


----------



## bigshod

elspock84 said:


> im still stuck on da nude pics :fool2: when did u get that pierced?:wow:


thats not a pierce foo:finger: its a mole:shh:


----------



## elspock84

bigshod said:


> thats not a pierce foo:finger: its a mole:shh:


Ohhhhhh that explains da hair on it


----------



## bigshod

elspock84 said:


> Ohhhhhh that explains da hair on it


:yessad:


----------



## elspock84

bigshod said:


> :yessad:


Want me to pluck wit my teef :naughty:


----------



## bigshod

elspock84 said:


> Want me to pluck wit my teef :naughty:


u funna floss wit it:wow:


----------



## elspock84

bigshod said:


> u funna floss wit it:wow:


Si :wow:


----------



## elspock84

sunny and warm day today so i took advantage of it. flaked out a frame and some forks for a homie 

1980 16in midget black base and western blue flake.


black base

















4 coats of western blue flake and 3 coats of clear.


----------



## ghettodreams

what size flake u using ?


----------



## elspock84

ghettodreams said:


> what size flake u using ?


mostly all micro but this has both micro and regular. leftover flake of when i sprayed my caddy.


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## elspock84

finally got all da body work done on da homie est1979 frame. now time for da flake. 










black base. 

















mixed up some flake. here u can see da amount of flake i use on most frames


----------



## elspock84

3 heavy coats of flake later. 


















4 coats of clear to bury da flake so i can comeback and wetsand and lay some patterns.


----------



## elspock84

been working on this pixie also for da last 3 weeks. i fucked up and only took some pics of this one. this will be patterned also and porbably completely candied. 

3 heavy coats of the flake blend.


























3 heavy coats of clear.


----------



## el peyotero

TTT for the homie!


----------



## DETONATER

See I knew it.... You get your package and then get lost in the dungen... I even called you and no answer....


----------



## elspock84

waited all day and finally got to open my early xmas present. 
my tax money came in just in time!!! thanks for da great service mark! now time to put this shit to work! 
























im running out of space where to put all these


----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


> See I knew it.... You get your package and then get lost in the dungen... I even called you and no answer....


my phone on da charger. i just came in from putting all my shit away and making it look purrty


----------



## thesnowgod

That had to have been a crazy amount of cash to cover that order! Wow. Love your flaked frames. Some of my favorite pics have your work and Detonater's flakes in them!


----------



## chef

thesnowgod said:


> That had to have been a crazy amount of cash to cover that order! Wow. Love your flaked frames. Some of my favorite pics have your work and Detonater's flakes in them!





$$$$$$$$$$ dam thats what i was thinking:dunno:


----------



## elspock84

thesnowgod said:


> That had to have been a crazy amount of cash to cover that order! Wow. Love your flaked frames. Some of my favorite pics have your work and Detonater's flakes in them!


Like I said thank u uncle sam and his tax refunds. What cann I say I LOVE FLAKE. Thanks for da props.


----------



## elspock84

chef said:


> $$$$$$$$$$ dam thats what i was thinking:dunno:


Hustle hard and save money in ur flake jar. Then u can place an order like this. I save money from everything I get paid for. I'll post pics of my box my lady got me for xmas that's just for my flake money.  plus tax refunds are greaat


----------



## hi_ryder

damn thats a lotta flake...


----------



## elspock84

hi_ryder said:


> damn thats a lotta flake...


Howdy buddy!!!! :boink:


----------



## elspock84

here it is. my lady had it engraved "daddys glitter fund" . she fucking knows i hate it when they say glitter so she had to do it. she put my babys name on da gift wrap it was awesome.


----------



## 801Rider

Lol nice. :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

801Rider said:


> Lol nice. :biggrin:


:h5:


----------



## chef

Dam that's bad ass , I'm sure she's happy enough that you waste your chips on flake and not another hyna !! I'm going to start saving so I can get my flake collection like that


----------



## elspock84

chef said:


> Dam that's bad ass , I'm sure she's happy enough that you waste your chips on flake and not another hyna !! I'm going to start saving so I can get my flake collection like that


naw im a family man homie. i got my family and dont need nuttin else. shit i hit da lotto wit my lady she neva trip about what i do. cause she know all i do is find away to got work in da garage. :thumbsup: my flake collection has taken a yr and a half to build up. didnt happen over night


----------



## mrchavez

:thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

elspock84 said:


> naw im a family man homie. i got my family and dont need nuttin else. shit i hit da lotto wit my lady she neva trip about what i do. cause she know all i do is find away to got work in da garage. :thumbsup: my flake collection has taken a yr and a half to build up. didnt happen over night



And you've been doing a hella job in the lab... And I can't wait to see what you come up with on any new blends or even straight shoots...... Hurry up Nukka...


----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


> And you've been doing a hella job in the lab... And I can't wait to see what you come up with on any new blends or even straight shoots...... Hurry up Nukka...


I sprayed da light green holoefx last night.  videos and pics up by lunch time


----------



## elspock84

bought a bike frame off da homie schwinn1966 and he cut this badge out and sent it to me as a gift. it says flake master lol. so i sprayed some of the litegreen holoefx flake. this shit looks way better in da sun.


----------



## elspock84

got this finished up tuesday for da homie est1979


----------



## pancho1969

Paint jobs are lookin nice :thumbsup: . Why do you use a black base?


----------



## elspock84

pancho1969 said:


> Paint jobs are lookin nice :thumbsup: . Why do you use a black base?


I love da depth da flake has over black


----------



## 801Rider

Getting down bro


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

elspock84 said:


> got this finished up tuesday for da homie est1979


AWESOME BIKE COMPA, KEEP UP THE GREAT WORKS!!!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

elspock84 said:


> I love da depth da flake has over black


THAT AND THE BLACK BASE WILL IS LIKE SILERBASE ON KANDIES IT GIVES YOU TRUE COLOR OF FLAKE, THE DEPTH MAKES THE COLOR SHINE ALL THE WAY THRU...


----------



## elspock84

Dreamwork Customs said:


> THAT AND THE BLACK BASE WILL IS LIKE SILERBASE ON KANDIES IT GIVES YOU TRUE COLOR OF FLAKE, THE DEPTH MAKES THE COLOR SHINE ALL THE WAY THRU...


Amen!


----------



## Justin-Az

elspock84 said:


> waited all day and finally got to open my early xmas present.
> my tax money came in just in time!!! thanks for da great service mark! now time to put this shit to work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im running out of space where to put all these


Damn thats a bad ass collection. Allot worse things you could do with money than buy flake.


----------



## elspock84

Justin-Az said:


> Damn thats a bad ass collection. Allot worse things you could do with money than buy flake.


Yeah I gave up buying porn.


----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84




----------



## Justin-Az

elspock84 said:


>


Damn thats badass.


----------



## Raise Up

elspock84 said:


>


Did you use black as the base and what size flake is that?


----------



## elspock84

Raise Up said:


> Did you use black as the base and what size flake is that?


Yup black base micro size flake.


----------



## DETONATER

Damn fool! you keep coming up with some shit... Love the welding helmet! and I like the fades on the frame... How was that done...?


----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


> Damn fool! you keep coming up with some shit... Love the welding helmet! and I like the fades on the frame... How was that done...?


thanks homie. i used da new green flake, da new lite green holoefx and some yellow gold :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84

black base wit da new hot pink flake and a light coating of da holoefx magenta


----------



## DETONATER

Super bling! I'd like to see both of the last 2 in the sun...


----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


> Super bling! I'd like to see both of the last 2 in the sun...


tomorrow homie. i wanted to do it this mornin but my ass woke up late :banghead:


----------



## el peyotero

elspock84 said:


> black base wit da new hot pink flake and a light coating of da holoefx magenta


:thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

doing another paddle. this time for da homie peyotero. this homie FUCKING LOVES BLUES. so i chose da new sky blue and i also added some crystal sky blue. dat cystal is fucking insane. gotta find some time to spray that damn crystal by itself.


----------



## 801Rider

Real nice bro


----------



## el peyotero

elspock84 said:


> doing another paddle. this time for da homie peyotero. this homie FUCKING LOVES BLUES. so i chose da new sky blue and i also added some crystal sky blue. dat cystal is fucking insane. gotta find some time to spray that damn crystal by itself.


:yes: hell yea homie cant wait to see it all done!! u got me like a kid on xmas over here. love flake and love the blues!!


----------



## elspock84

el peyotero said:


> :yes: hell yea homie cant wait to see it all done!! u got me like a kid on xmas over here. love flake and love the blues!!


im already laying da tape :thumbsup:


----------



## el peyotero

elspock84 said:


> im already laying da tape :thumbsup:


:h5:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Beautiful work bro !!!!!!!


----------



## DETONATER

:inout:


----------



## elspock84

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Beautiful work bro !!!!!!!


thank u homie :thumbsup:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

TTT!!!!


----------



## elspock84

elphoenixquetzal said:


> TTT!!!!


wassup brotha!


----------



## streetking

you using a black base or black primer?


----------



## elspock84

streetking said:


> you using a black base or black primer?


both depending on da color.


----------



## elspock84

finally patterned da board today. used some candy and flake for da patterns.


----------



## elspock84

gonna need more clear after i wetsand.


----------



## King61




----------



## el peyotero

elspock84 said:


> gonna need more clear after i wetsand.


damn homie turned out so sick! thanks again bro


----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84




----------



## Justin-Az

elspock84 said:


>


Is this all flake or is there a color mixed in with it? It looks badass.


----------



## elspock84

Justin-Az said:


> Is this all flake or is there a color mixed in with it? It looks badass.


It's da new hot pink flake over black base and then a light misting of holoefx magenta.


----------



## drasticbean

titi thursday...


----------



## elspock84

drasticbean said:


> titi thursday...


Mmmmm I love titties :wow:


----------



## 801Rider

:h5: All your shit is top notch bro


----------



## elspock84

801Rider said:


> :h5: All your shit is top notch bro


Gracias carnal :h5: I'm learing as I go carnal thanks.


----------



## Dysfunctional73

Nice work, brah


----------



## elspock84

Dysfunctional73 said:


> Nice work, brah


Thanks homie


----------



## gseeds

looking good bro !


----------



## elspock84

gseeds said:


> looking good bro !


Thanks homie


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

your work and your avatars just keep getting better and better!!! keep it up!!!


----------



## elspock84

elphoenixquetzal said:


> your work and your avatars just keep getting better and better!!! keep it up!!!


oh yeah gotta change da avatar now that u mention it lol . thanks for da props.


----------



## elspock84

sprayed da crystal chronic yesterday over some white. the pics cant capture da flake but da video got some of it. this shit pops like crazy in person


----------



## elspock84




----------



## Blue94cady

Badass


----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84




----------



## el peyotero

damn all that shit looks sick homie:thumbsup:


----------



## el peyotero

elspock84 said:


>


:fool2: fuckin signboard is sick as fuck can u come paint my house like that??LOL


----------



## elspock84

el peyotero said:


> :fool2: fuckin signboard is sick as fuck can u come paint my house like that??LOL


Shit if I could my house would flaked out lol


----------



## ljlow82

:thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

ljlow82 said:


> :thumbsup:


thanks homie!


----------



## elspock84

got da homie shaggy's board done.


----------



## Blue94cady

Nice badass work loko


----------



## elspock84

Blue94cady said:


> Nice badass work loko


gracias carnal glad u like it


----------



## elspock84




----------



## ClassicPlayer

What the heck are those circles for?


----------



## elspock84

ClassicPlayer said:


> What the heck are those circles for?


:dunno:


----------



## Blue94cady

Im going to need a show bord to thats bas ass


----------



## elspock84

Blue94cady said:


> Im going to need a show bord to thats bas ass


Money talks homie


----------



## Raise Up

What up spock, have you done a spray out of the chronic silver yet?


----------



## elspock84

Raise Up said:


> What up spock, have you done a spray out of the chronic silver yet?


over white and black


----------



## Raise Up

My fault, I meant crystal ice.


----------



## elspock84

Raise Up said:


> My fault, I meant crystal ice.


not yet bro. i wanna do at least some spray cans but god damn im loaded wit work lol . which is a good thing thank god.


----------



## Raise Up

Cool, I think I'm gonna hit up DETONATER nxt month for atleast a pound of the crystal ice and just wanted to see want it would look like or a white or silver base.


----------



## elspock84

had to order more canadian and western blue flake.


----------



## dropped_97blazer

What kinda spray gun do u use dogg?


----------



## elspock84

dropped_97blazer said:


> What kinda spray gun do u use dogg?


2.5 hvlp top feed. aka a cheap china primer gun :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84




----------



## dropped_97blazer

elspock84 said:


> 2.5 hvlp top feed. aka a cheap china primer gun :thumbsup:


Cool thanks bro, where can I get one


----------



## elspock84

dropped_97blazer said:


> Cool thanks bro, where can I get one


Ebay


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

nice avatar homie........................................................................................
..............................

.....................
.................
......................
......................................
................................................:fool2:


----------



## elspock84

elphoenixquetzal said:


> nice avatar homie........................................................................................
> ..............................
> 
> .....................
> .................
> ......................
> ......................................
> ................................................:fool2:


flaking ur boards tonight homie! :h5:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

elspock84 said:


> flaking ur boards tonight homie! :h5:


:cheesy::thumbsup::h5:hno:


----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84

used all black flake and a lil bit of da black holoefx flake. will be adding red flake patterns on this later this week.


----------



## elspock84

oceanspray/light blue flake blend over black base.


----------



## elspock84

this one is for my baby. gonna be having fun wit this  lilac and dark rose blend


----------



## Raise Up

What's the plan for the pedal car hanging on the wall?


----------



## elspock84

Raise Up said:


> What's the plan for the pedal car hanging on the wall?


gonna hook it up for my daughter


----------



## Raise Up

What year is it?


----------



## elspock84

Raise Up said:


> What year is it?


its a reproduction. i got from amazon like 3 yrs ago.


----------



## Raise Up

'62? metal or fiberglass?


----------



## elspock84

Raise Up said:


> '62? metal or fiberglass?


metal police car


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

:worship:I know its just the bases but damn they are all bad ass homie!!!! ELSPOCK your blends are always sick as fuck, of course thanks to detonaters flake being shiny as hell. LOOKING BAD ASS HOMIE!! TTT!!!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

elspock84 said:


> metal police car
> 
> View attachment 474477


i am sure you will hook it up nice homie!!!


----------



## elspock84

elphoenixquetzal said:


> :worship:I know its just the bases but damn they are all bad ass homie!!!! ELSPOCK your blends are always sick as fuck, of course thanks to detonaters flake being shiny as hell. LOOKING BAD ASS HOMIE!! TTT!!!!!


thanks homie  i got some ideas oh how i wanna tie in that white color on ur wifes paddle and since that white is so boring im gonna add something to that also


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

elspock84 said:


> thanks homie  i got some ideas oh how i wanna tie in that white color on ur wifes paddle and since that white is so boring im gonna add something to that also


i know you will hook it up homie thanks agian


----------



## elspock84

elphoenixquetzal said:


> i know you will hook it up homie thanks agian


a lil taste of what im doing :thumbsup:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

:fool2:the paddles and your avatar


----------



## elspock84

elphoenixquetzal said:


> :fool2:the paddles and your avatar


Wahahahahahaha :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84

fire red 

























holoefx red 


















apple red



















regal/fuschia blend


----------



## elspock84

a lil lacing and candy for this one


----------



## elspock84

i added a white boarder to the paddle then shot some crystal white flake over it pops like a mafucka but cant really catch it in da video or picture.


----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84

the next paddles in line to get patterns. i used some micro and jumbo flake on these :wow:


----------



## elspock84




----------



## elphoenixquetzal

WOW HOMIE YOU OUT DID YOURSELF WHITH BOTH THE PADDLES!!! CANT BELIEVE YOUR JUST ABOUT DONE WITH THEM ALREADY!!!


----------



## elspock84

elphoenixquetzal said:


> WOW HOMIE YOU OUT DID YOURSELF WHITH BOTH THE PADDLES!!! CANT BELIEVE YOUR JUST ABOUT DONE WITH THEM ALREADY!!!


Thanks homie! Hope ur lady likes her paddle


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

elspock84 said:


> Thanks homie! Hope ur lady likes her paddle


I am sure she will love it homie, she would have loved it with when you first flaked it just like that lol!!! TTMFT!!!!


----------



## elspock84

fucked up and forgot to post these


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

:worship:right click save!!!


----------



## el peyotero

elspock84 said:


> i added a white boarder to the paddle then shot some crystal white flake over it pops like a mafucka but cant really catch it in da video or picture.


looks awesome , love the white border!


----------



## el peyotero

elspock84 said:


> fucked up and forgot to post these


damn homie i usually dont fuck with red but this turned out sick as fuck. i really like the layout and patterns on this one:thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

el peyotero said:


> looks awesome , love the white border!





el peyotero said:


> damn homie i usually dont fuck with red but this turned out sick as fuck. i really like the layout and patterns on this one:thumbsup:


thanks homie :h5:


----------



## elspock84

my taping teacher


----------



## 801Rider

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

:squint:


----------



## elspock84

CaliLifeStyle said:


> :squint:


:finger:


----------



## elspock84

customer at work walked in wit this monday wondering if i could just sand it and clear it. 











1hr of sanding wit the da 80 grit for da deep scratches then 180 the whole thing  


























busted out my sata to clear this bad boy. da sata only comes out for special occasions


----------



## elspock84

flaked out da homie peyotero's frame last night. canadian blue over black. 












































3 coats of flake


----------



## el peyotero

elspock84 said:


> flaked out da homie peyotero's frame last night. canadian blue over black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 coats of flake


:fool2: cant wait to see it all done thanks again homie.


----------



## el peyotero

elspock84 said:


> customer at work walked in wit this monday wondering if i could just sand it and clear it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1hr of sanding wit the da 80 grit for da deep scratches then 180 the whole thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busted out my sata to clear this bad boy. da sata only comes out for special occasions


:thumbsup:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

elspock84 said:


> :finger:


:guns:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

TTT!!!


----------



## Justin-Az

elspock84 said:


> i added a white boarder to the paddle then shot some crystal white flake over it pops like a mafucka but cant really catch it in da video or picture.


Damn this one is badass.


----------



## elspock84

Justin-Az said:


> Damn this one is badass.


thanks homie


----------



## playboi13

damn homie.. sicc ass work... are those paddles candies or regular base and flakes..


----------



## elspock84

playboi13 said:


> damn homie.. sicc ass work... are those paddles candies or regular base and flakes..


The black one is all black flake and black holoefx flake base. the patterns are also ALL FLAKE not a drop of candy on that one. the blue one is all flake base than candy and white base patterns.


----------



## Justin-Az

elspock84 said:


> thanks homie


No problem man. BTW, Whats the ticket on that laced paddle?


----------



## elspock84

Justin-Az said:


> No problem man. BTW, Whats the ticket on that laced paddle?


that one is sold bro. it was ordered and paid for by da homie elphoenizquetzal


----------



## Justin-Az

elspock84 said:


> that one is sold bro. it was ordered and paid for by da homie elphoenizquetzal


At least it got a good home and is coming to AZ.


----------



## Justin-Az

elphoenixquetzal said:


> WOW HOMIE YOU OUT DID YOURSELF WHITH BOTH THE PADDLES!!! CANT BELIEVE YOUR JUST ABOUT DONE WITH THEM ALREADY!!!


Hey homie hows the Ventura doing?


----------



## playboi13

elspock84 said:


> The black one is all black flake and black holoefx flake base. the patterns are also ALL FLAKE not a drop of candy on that one. the blue one is all flake base than candy and white base patterns.


 coo.. im tryin to figure out colors and flakes and pearl i want .. no candy for me..


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Good topic


----------



## elspock84

Justin-Az said:


> At least it got a good home and is coming to AZ.


The blue and black are both headed to az


----------



## everlast

Soooo, u just paint black base and then solid flake after??? No blue paint at all?? I cant believe it covers all the basecoat. What size do u order?? How many cans would it take to paint a car like that blue bike?


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

:burn:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

Shitty Topic


----------



## elspock84

CaliLifeStyle said:


> Shitty Topic


Suck my cawk bish


----------



## elspock84

everlast said:


> Soooo, u just paint black base and then solid flake after??? No blue paint at all?? I cant believe it covers all the basecoat. What size do u order?? How many cans would it take to paint a car like that blue bike?


Yes black base and flake that's it. To full flake out some thing like that in flake I would say about 4 lbs at least. Wit jams and trunk


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

elspock84 said:


> Suck my cawk bish


:finger:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

:boink::boink:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

:wave:


----------



## lesstime

Happy birthday bro


----------



## elspock84

lesstime said:


> Happy birthday bro


thanks less!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

Its your birthday, well happy birthday homie!!!! I hope you have many more years of sucess ahead of you homie!!!


----------



## elspock84

elphoenixquetzal said:


> Its your birthday, well happy birthday homie!!!! I hope you have many more years of sucess ahead of you homie!!!


thanks homie :thumbsup:


----------



## sureñosbluez

Happy birthday :wave:


----------



## elspock84

sureñosbluez said:


> Happy birthday :wave:


Thanks carnal


----------



## DETONATER

_*Happy BirFdaY Bish!
*_


----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


> _*Happy BirFdaY Bish!
> *_


:rofl::rofl::rofl: Thanks brotha


----------



## 801Rider

Hope u had a good one bro


----------



## elspock84

801Rider said:


> Hope u had a good one bro


great day yesterday thanks carnal


----------



## elspock84

seat pan for a schwinn lil tiger. all flake patterns.


----------



## Justin-Az

elspock84 said:


> seat pan for a schwinn lil tiger. all flake patterns.


Nice work man, that seat looks badass


----------



## elspock84

Justin-Az said:


> Nice work man, that seat looks badass


Thanks homie


----------



## DETONATER

:boink:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

SICK!!! TTT!!!!


----------



## elspock84

pics and video in da sun


----------



## caddy93

NICE WORK


----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## elspock84

caddy93 said:


> NICE WORK


Thanks homie


----------



## elspock84

Justin-Az said:


>


:h5:


----------



## elspock84

started this frame thursday night and had it flaked out by sunday at 1am. wouldve been done sooner but neighbors had a party and i couldnt spray till midnight. but i got it done for da lil homie anthony. 

thursday night i started late and called it a night wit half the sheetmetal work being done.


----------



## elspock84

friday i started earlier and was able to get everything done and spray the some heavy coats of primer. this was all done in 4hrs.


----------



## elspock84

now for my favorite part lol. plans where to sand and spray this early since i was gonna watch the ufc fights. well plans where changed since my neighbors where having a party and i didnt want da cops called on me. cocksucker has 911 on speed dial. so i waited til midnight to comeback out and flake it. i was done by 1 am. today should lay some quick patterns in green laser flake and reclear it so i can wetsand and buff monday and ship out tuesday mornin. 


















3 heavy coats of yellow laser flake


----------



## elspock84

3 coats of clear.


----------



## chef

Dam love that color spock , work always looks great


----------



## elspock84

chef said:


> Dam love that color spock , work always looks great


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## caddy93

Dam. Homie. U really get down


----------



## elspock84

caddy93 said:


> Dam. Homie. U really get down


Thanks homie


----------



## Raise Up

elspock84 said:


> 3 coats of clear.


DAAAAAMN!!!!


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Ill send u out of of them signs for the front of your garage homie.....


----------



## elspock84

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Ill send u out of of them signs for the front of your garage homie.....


Thanks homie lol.


----------



## elspock84

Raise Up said:


> DAAAAAMN!!!!


:biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

Damn foo! you make me want to change my color scheme for my car again. FuuujhgakdjfgasedgKKKK! 

I wonder how the flake looks on top of another color base ? like teal or gold..or even blue...


----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


> Damn foo! you make me want to change my color scheme for my car again. FuuujhgakdjfgasedgKKKK!
> 
> I wonder how the flake looks on top of another color base ? like teal or gold..or even blue...


I'm gonna have to try a test panle


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

Nice job homie, good inspiration!! once i get back i need to get me a welder grinders, and couple more paint guns lol


----------



## elspock84

elphoenixquetzal said:


> Nice job homie, good inspiration!! once i get back i need to get me a welder grinders, and couple more paint guns lol


Thanks homie u need any advice let me know homie


----------



## elspock84

1963 frame off lol. royal blue flake


----------



## caddy93

elspock84 said:


> 1963 frame off lol. royal blue flake




:thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

new canadian blue flake over black.


----------



## elspock84




----------



## SWELL PASO TEXAS

uffin:uffin::thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

SWELL PASO TEXAS said:


> uffin:uffin::thumbsup:


thanks homie


----------



## ..CRATO..

Looking good! TTT


----------



## elspock84

..CRATO.. said:


> Looking good! TTT


Thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

*TTT!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## pancho1969

elspock84 said:


> 1963 frame off lol. royal blue flake


:wow: :wow: is this for a customer?


----------



## pancho1969

elspock84 said:


> 3 coats of clear.


Dammm thats a bad ass color :wow:


----------



## Justin-Az

pancho1969 said:


> Dammm thats a bad ass color :wow:


That color would look sick on a Hulk themed pedal car with acouple murals


----------



## pancho1969

Justin-Az said:


> That color would look sick on a Hulk themed pedal car with acouple murals


:wow: :run: I was thinking the same thing haha


----------



## elspock84

pancho1969 said:


> :wow: :wow: is this for a customer?


yes sir :h5:


----------



## elspock84

pancho1969 said:


> Dammm thats a bad ass color :wow:


thanks homie.  



Justin-Az said:


> That color would look sick on a Hulk themed pedal car with acouple murals


\
umm actually they laser green would work better :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

another paddle. navy blue flake over black.


----------



## elspock84

got this paddle done today also. did all flake patterns. used grape flake and purple/holoefx magenta mix

































still need to sand and reclear and buff.


----------



## 801Rider

:h5: :h5: You are cranking out the paddles bro


----------



## elspock84

801Rider said:


> :h5: :h5: You are cranking out the paddles bro


i got 4 more coming out. :thumbsup:


----------



## 8t4mc

great work..I may have asked you this before but here goes again..What clear are you using?? your stuff looks super wet.


----------



## elspock84

finish one spot panle clear coat. dries faster for the lil shit i do. i get it through napa but u can also get it through sherwin williams


----------



## elspock84

gal fc710 is da part#


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

LOVING THAT PURPLE COMBO!!! SIC YOB HOMIE!! lol!!!

TTT!!!!


----------



## elspock84

elphoenixquetzal said:


> LOVING THAT PURPLE COMBO!!! SIC YOB HOMIE!! lol!!!
> 
> TTT!!!!


Thanks homie


----------



## 8t4mc

elspock84 said:


> finish one spot panle clear coat. dries faster for the lil shit i do. i get it through napa but u can also get it through sherwin williams


thanks dude..ill look it up


----------



## elspock84

put mija to work on wetsanding these paddles to ship. gotta teach her young


----------



## mrchavez

:thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean

She is better than you doIng it.


----------



## elspock84

mrchavez said:


> :thumbsup:


:h5:


----------



## elspock84

drasticbean said:


> She is better than you doIng it.


oh u got jokes cabron. :twak:


----------



## elspock84

just finished these motorcyle tank and tins. got this dropped of about 3 weeks ago. had to do some filling and sanding. customer decided to go wit apricot over black. looks way better in person like all flake.


----------



## elspock84

4 coats of primer to even this bitch out  then some black base to start the flake


----------



## elspock84

8oz of apricot later




































3 coats of clear.


----------



## DETONATER

Wow, lots of work there spock... came out sick, and another happy customer right...:thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


> Wow, lots of work there spock... came out sick, and another happy customer right...:thumbsup:


wont know till he sees it on sunday  but he should be happy . oh and thanks  . hey im gonna be needing more apricot. cause i used both da jars i had.


----------



## DETONATER

elspock84 said:


> wont know till he sees it on sunday  but he should be happy . oh and thanks  . hey im gonna be needing more apricot. cause i used both da jars i had.



Send me da list...


----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


> Send me da list...


:thumbsup:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

elspock84 said:


> put mija to work on wetsanding these paddles to ship. gotta teach her young


 Man thats whats up a family affair!!! DAMN THEY LOOK SICK AS HELL HOMIE!!!!TTMFT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elspock84

elphoenixquetzal said:


> Man thats whats up a family affair!!! DAMN THEY LOOK SICK AS HELL HOMIE!!!!TTMFT!!!!!!!!!!


Thats how we roll. thanks bro im boxing these to ship tomorrow been busy as fuck at work. but they will be out tomorrow. ill send u a confirmation#


----------



## lowcote

Nice work homie. Couple questions. Do you mix the flake with clear or intercoat? What mixing ratio?


----------



## elspock84

lowcote said:


> Nice work homie. Couple questions. Do you mix the flake with clear or intercoat? What mixing ratio?


I mix it in both. It all depends in what color I'm spraying and what I'm spraying it over. As for ratio bro I've honestly never measured how much I use. I mainly just go half jar or whole jar


----------



## chris g

badass work homie nonstop!!!


----------



## Blue94cady

chris g said:


> badass work homie nonstop!!!


Yes badass


----------



## 801Rider

elspock84 said:


> 8oz of apricot later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 coats of clear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i87.photobucket.com/album
> 
> s/k145/elspock1/fiore%20tins%202012/IMG_0362.jpg



Nice :h5:


----------



## elspock84

chris g said:


> badass work homie nonstop!!!


Thanks homie


----------



## elspock84

Blue94cady said:


> Yes badass


Gracias shaggy


----------



## elspock84

801Rider said:


> Nice :h5:


Thanks brotha


----------



## DETONATER

Ok, now I know there is some new pics... Wus up!


----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


> Ok, now I know there is some new pics... Wus up!


By lunchtime today


----------



## 801Rider

:buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## elspock84

so finally after 4 months i got da ok to post pics of my first pattern job on a car. i did all flake patterns. 
started at about 11 am and was done and out by 8pm that night. 

only tape pics i got i forgot to take pics as i went.


----------



## 801Rider

:shocked: :shocked:


----------



## Raise Up

Can you atleast tell us what the colors were?


----------



## elspock84

im busy at work so i cant post up everything right now. plus im wetsanding the motorcycle tank so i can buff it tomorrow. all da pics and da video will be up in a few.


----------



## Raise Up

:thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

ok back to the pics. 
as for flake colors i used a bunch of colors. aztec gold, 18k, sand, marigold, rootbeer, apricot, and yellow gold.


----------



## elspock84

had to go back a few days later and reflake one pattern cause after seeing the video i noticed there was some blotchy parts.


----------



## DETONATER

That's whats up spock! :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


> That's whats up spock! :thumbsup:


Thanks homie :h5:


----------



## Justin-Az

elspock84 said:


> had to go back a few days later and reflake one pattern cause after seeing the video i noticed there was some blotchy parts.


Badass work man


----------



## elspock84

Justin-Az said:


> Badass work man


Thanks homie


----------



## Raise Up

Damn Spock after looking at your thread I think everybody's gonna start spraying flake over a black and nothing else. BTW that black is wetter than a river.


----------



## 801Rider

:h5: :h5:


----------



## elspock84

Raise Up said:


> Damn Spock after looking at your thread I think everybody's gonna start spraying flake over a black and nothing else. BTW that black is wetter than a river.


Thanks homie.


----------



## elspock84

801Rider said:


> :h5: :h5:


:biggrin: thanks


----------



## chef

Great work Spock ! Hey how much clear did you throw on that to fill in your tape lines , so you can't feel them anymore ?


----------



## elspock84

chef said:


> Great work Spock ! Hey how much clear did you throw on that to fill in your tape lines , so you can't feel them anymore ?


i only did 5 coats of clear myself. da customer took care of da rest.


----------



## pancho1969

Great job on them patterns Spock did them fast too:thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

pancho1969 said:


> Great job on them patterns Spock did them fast too:thumbsup:


.
Thanks homie.


----------



## elspock84

lil pic in da sun.


----------



## elspock84

tying up all my ends in da garage so i can focus on my ride and my babys stuff. got a few paddles and strollers i will be doing in da next couple weeks. 

so i called in for some back up. let him spray a few flake patterns


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

TTT!!!!


----------



## chris g

sick work bro im diggin the roof!!!:yes:


----------



## elspock84

chris g said:


> sick work bro im diggin the roof!!!:yes:


Thanks homie


----------



## southsandiego

WHERE ARE U BASED OUT OF???


----------



## hi_ryder

dam, picked up your game. roof looks respectable man. big ups :worship:


----------



## pancho1969

elspock84 said:


> tying up all my ends in da garage so i can focus on my ride and my babys stuff. got a few paddles and strollers i will be doing in da next couple weeks.
> 
> so i called in for some back up. let him spray a few flake patterns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O


 :thumbsup: 

Any more pics of the avi :wow: :wow: haha


----------



## elspock84

southsandiego said:


> WHERE ARE U BASED OUT OF???


im in da chicagoland area in illinois.


----------



## elspock84

hi_ryder said:


> dam, picked up your game. roof looks respectable man. big ups :worship:


wassup my dingo brotha! thanks for da props :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

pancho1969 said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> Any more pics of the avi :wow: :wow: haha


thanks homie 

hope these are engouh for u lol


----------



## pancho1969

:yes: :wow: thanks :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## green reaper

:thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

green reaper said:


> :thumbsup:


Thanks homie


----------



## mrchavez

thats it.................:fool2:


----------



## hi_ryder

dam them titties got they own zip code... :wow:


----------



## elspock84

customer swung by wit da bike the other day and i snapped a few pics and took a video of da flake in da sun.


----------



## mrchavez

:thumbsup:


----------



## 801Rider

Bike came out nice bro


----------



## elspock84

801Rider said:


> Bike came out nice bro


Thanks bro. I think da bike its self is ugly as fuck but I like da shit I painted


----------



## elspock84

finnaly got to finish da homie peyoteros patterns. all flake patterns. i used western blue, royal blue, stratasphere, and blue jewel flakes. 

only tape pics i took. i forgot sorry lol


----------



## el peyotero

elspock84 said:


> finnaly got to finish da homie peyoteros patterns. all flake patterns. i used western blue, royal blue, stratasphere, and blue jewel flakes.
> 
> only tape pics i took. i forgot sorry lol


:worship::fool2: DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN! you outdid yourself on this one homie. turned out sick as fuck. GRACIAS!!


----------



## DETONATER

el peyotero said:


> :worship::fool2: DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN! you outdid yourself on this one homie. turned out sick as fuck. GRACIAS!!


Hell yeah! Spock got down on this one !!! :h5:


----------



## ljlow82

elspock84 said:


> finnaly got to finish da homie peyoteros patterns. all flake patterns. i used western blue, royal blue, stratasphere, and blue jewel flakes.
> 
> only tape pics i took. i forgot sorry lol


dam came out nice homie


----------



## mrchavez

nice.... i do believe you got the flake mastered..


----------



## elspock84

el peyotero said:


> :worship::fool2: DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN! you outdid yourself on this one homie. turned out sick as fuck. GRACIAS!!


thanks brotha! hey i for that bad ass work u did for me i had to match it  so thank u also. 



DETONATER said:


> Hell yeah! Spock got down on this one !!! :h5:


thanks brotha!! couldnt do it wit our your badass flake :H5: damn that deal sounds really good! im gonna have to hit u up cause ive already gone through half a lb of da lb i got from u. 



ljlow82 said:


> dam came out nice homie


thanks homie.


----------



## elspock84

mrchavez said:


> nice.... i do believe you got the flake mastered..


thanks homie.  still got more learning to do


----------



## elspock84

Been slacking wit da pics of shit i did this week. finally added da final touches to da homie mayhem's paddle. had some stickers made and added black paint wit a light mist of gold pearl for a lil added touch. the back side i shadowed it wit some black candy.


----------



## elspock84

all flake patterns


----------



## DETONATER

Back from the Bottom! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

LOOKING GOOD UP IN HERE !! :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


> Back from the Bottom! :biggrin:


Thanks brotha! Threw out my back so I'm outta comission for a few days. Good thing is now I have time for laying tape  .


----------



## elspock84

gseeds said:


> LOOKING GOOD UP IN HERE !! :thumbsup:


Thanks brotha


----------



## pancho1969

Hey spock u think 1 jar of flake is enough to cover a pedal car? Also what kind of black do do u use? Thanks


----------



## elspock84

pancho1969 said:


> Hey spock u think 1 jar of flake is enough to cover a pedal car? Also what kind of black do do u use? Thanks


A jar should be fine if ur going over similar base. If ur doing over black I would say 2 or more. Just regular black base.


----------



## 801Rider

Damn 2 jars :shocked:


----------



## elspock84

801Rider said:


> Damn 2 jars :shocked:


shit i did 2 jars just on da motorcycle tank and covers i did last month.


----------



## pancho1969

elspock84 said:


> A jar should be fine if ur going over similar base. If ur doing over black I would say 2 or more. Just regular black base.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

*HOW MUCH FOR A PADDLE HOMIE...? PM ME A PRICE.. I WANT A LOGO ON IT..*


----------



## el peyotero

TTT for the flake master


----------



## 801Rider

elspock84 said:


> shit i did 2 jars just on da motorcycle tank and covers i did last month.


What size jars foolio?


----------



## elspock84

801Rider said:


> What size jars foolio?


I only use Sparkle efx and his jars are 4oz jars.


----------



## 801Rider

8 oz god damn foo!


----------



## elspock84

801Rider said:


> 8 oz god damn foo!


well its ok casue ***** got taxed  :thumbsup: shit on paddles i sometimes use 2 oz


----------



## 801Rider

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84

so i did this stroller a while back and umm i wasnt happy wit it at all!! so got da ok to redo it and go more wit da customer likes. i painted it silver nugget base (this shit is ultra mini flake but they call it a base) than flaked it micro and some jumbo flake. for candy i used mayan gold, candy apple red, and julip green. 

out wit da old.


























time for some new flavor. 


























flaked da shit outta my arm also lol 










got every thing taped up and got da candy ready.


----------



## elspock84

did this last night. got to late so only did the patterns. tonight i did the candy green..


----------



## elspock84

sprayed 4 good coats of clear to make this bitch nice and wet.


----------



## Raise Up

:wow: :worship::worship::worship:


----------



## elspock84

Raise Up said:


> :wow: :worship::worship::worship:


thank u sir


----------



## DETONATER

:worship::worship::worship:











:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Raise Up

DETONATER said:


> :worship::worship::worship:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


Damn I forgot about Astro Pops, such sweet memories:tears:


----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


> :worship::worship::worship:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


:roflmao: :roflmao: 
really this is da pic that gave me da idea for paint.


----------



## pancho1969

:wow: :wow: great job on that stroller


----------



## elspock84

pancho1969 said:


> :wow: :wow: great job on that stroller


thank u bro


----------



## chris g

i diggs da kandy blends!:biggrin: lookin good homie!!


----------



## 801Rider

Don't know about the colors lol but top notch work as always bro


----------



## elspock84

chris g said:


> i diggs da kandy blends!:biggrin: lookin good homie!!


Thanks bro


----------



## elspock84

801Rider said:


> Don't know about the colors lol but top notch work as always bro


Hey gotta think out da box que no  . Like my homie says "I want a color that's says HEY look at me even if u don't want too" lmao.


----------



## madrigalkustoms

Thanks again homie. you really got down on this one. everyone that really know me, will see the connection. it really does call out Jose. makes me want to custom build an adult version of a taylor tot stroller in this same color scheme. But who would push my ass around? thanks again.


----------



## elspock84

madrigalkustoms said:


> Thanks again homie. you really got down on this one. everyone that really know me, will see the connection. it really does call out Jose. makes me want to custom build an adult version of a taylor tot stroller in this same color scheme. But who would push my ass around? thanks again.


Thanks carnal! I rember u saying if I could add some yellow and red  . Glad your happy wit what I did. 
:roflmao: well when we get older I'll teach mija how to paint so she can hook up our wheel chairs :roflmao:


----------



## 801Rider

elspock84 said:


> Hey gotta think out da box que no  . Like my homie says "I want a color that's says HEY look at me even if u don't want too" lmao.


Hahahahahaha


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

BAD ASS!!!! TTT!!!!


----------



## elspock84

elphoenixquetzal said:


> BAD ASS!!!! TTT!!!!


Thanks homie


----------



## elspock84

FINALLY got a good day to paint. the last 5 days we had over 100 degree days. way too hot too paint. but today was perfect. so got da homie ray's stroller sprayed. tomorrow night ill lay da patterns and flake them on monday.  all flake patterns on this one  




















3 coats of delilah blue and 3 coats of clear. pics kinda of dark cause one of my lights took a shit :banghead:


----------



## caddy93

Nice.


----------



## elspock84

caddy93 said:


> Nice.


thanks homie


----------



## mrchavez

puttin in wrk...


----------



## elspock84

mrchavez said:


> puttin in wrk...


Fuck yeah! Got 2 more to do this month


----------



## mrchavez

do they send them to u sand down n primed..


----------



## elspock84

mrchavez said:


> do they send them to u sand down n primed..


No bro I sand blast them and prime them myself.


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

:fool2:


----------



## DETONATER

:naughty:


----------



## elspock84

so i got da homies stroller bedazzled last night. i only took one pic of the taping. got into da grove and forgot all about da pics. the flake colors used where canadian blue, teal, stratosphere and ocean spray. 








.


----------



## DETONATER

Sup Yo! Love to see that in the sun... Came out great.. :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


> Sup Yo! Love to see that in the sun... Came out great.. :thumbsup:


ill take a pic and video after its been wetsanded and buffed.


----------



## elspock84




----------



## DETONATER

elspock84 said:


>


Looking good spock!


----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


> Looking good spock!


thanks homie.


----------



## elspock84

ok so my homie madrigalkustoms builds a bike every year to donate for breast cancer awareness. so i decided this yr i wanted to sponsor the paint job. got the frame yesterday and got to work soon as i got home. frame needs to be back in salinas by no later than thursday. i decided to go wit a cosmic rose base. then i flaked it out wit a mix of pink and purple flakes. 


these pics where all from friday night. 

got da frame primed ready to spray. 


















cosmic rose base 


















flake mix


----------



## elspock84

4 coats of clear to bury flake.


----------



## elspock84

now tonight i got to work on the patterns. simple but clean i think. 
got this all done tonight


----------



## elspock84

used grape candy and raspberry candy for the patterns and da bows.


----------



## 801Rider

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez

nice.......


----------



## chris g

Damn homie thats clean breast cancer bike makes me feel like shootin some pink!!!


----------



## elspock84

chris g said:


> Damn homie thats clean breast cancer bike makes me feel like shootin some pink!!!


thanks homie. 2 day paint job. its already on its way to salinas california


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

TTT!!!!!


----------



## DETONATER

*Limited time !!! SALE ENDS - Sunday - 8-5-2012*









*Have I lost my mind !!! *


----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


> *Limited time !!! SALE ENDS - Sunday - 8-5-2012*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Have I lost my mind !!! *


well hello


----------



## DETONATER

Sup Mr Super Busy...


----------



## texas12064

Thanks homie for letting me pick your brain. Much respect. Keep killing it in the bike game!


----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


> Sup Mr Super Busy...


Wassup my brotha from anotha mutha! I'm done taking orders now time to get down on my daughters toys


----------



## elspock84

texas12064 said:


> Thanks homie for letting me pick your brain. Much respect. Keep killing it in the bike game!


Ur welcome homie  I'm always here to help da homies


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

:h5:


----------



## elspock84

elphoenixquetzal said:


> :h5:


3
WASSUP HOMIE!! How much time u have left?? hope you on ur way home soon to check out ur paddles .


----------



## DETONATER

Sup yo! whats good?


----------



## green reaper

:thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


> Sup yo! whats good?


Wassup brotha! Been busy finishing up my last few orders. How's ur lady doing now?


----------



## el peyotero

TTT!


----------



## elspock84

lil tiger for the homie el peyotero's daughter. black base and royal blue flake.


----------



## elspock84

hi glow red over black base. plus 3 coats of cabernet candy.


----------



## texas12064

What type of intercoat are u using to shoot the flake?


----------



## elspock84

texas12064 said:


> What type of intercoat are u using to shoot the flake?


anykind of black will work.


----------



## 1SEXY80

CARNALES UNIDOS Super Benefit Car Show Aug 26th 2012 _*




LINK - CARNALES UNIDOS Super Benefit Car Show Aug 26th 2012*_​


----------



## elspock84

Finally got to work on my daughters stroller! Been busy wit everyone elses stuff but its her turn now. Since shes may baby she gets a lb of flake on her stroller :biggrin: 











got her tio (louies90) to tear it down  good practice for when he have to do his daughtes next yr .


















now the last fucking owner did a half ass restoration job. used fucking house paint and never even bothered to remove the orginal paint :banghead: took me 3 days, 4 cans of stripper, 1hr sandblastin, and about half a roll of 180 da paper to clean all that shit off. 










4 coats of etching primer


----------



## elspock84

3 coats of lavender base. 


















couple cups of lavender flake


----------



## elspock84

3 heavy coats of flake


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

elspock84 said:


> 3
> WASSUP HOMIE!! How much time u have left?? hope you on ur way home soon to check out ur paddles .


i might be back the begging of next year, maybe then end of this one but who knows, all i know is cant wait to check them out. That hi glow red over black base. plus 3 coats of cabernet candy looks bad ass homie!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

elspock84 said:


> 3 heavy coats of flake


dang coming out nice as hell!! and dang everytime you post a pic of her she just gets bigger and bigger, i am sure she will have fun in the stroller, then later on a trike then a bike, next thing you know she will be laying down paint and flake better than you homie!! TTT!!!!!


----------



## elspock84

elphoenixquetzal said:


> dang coming out nice as hell!! and dang everytime you post a pic of her she just gets bigger and bigger, i am sure she will have fun in the stroller, then later on a trike then a bike, next thing you know she will be laying down paint and flake better than you homie!! TTT!!!!!


Thanks homie! Yeah she's getting so big  . Shit that pic was taken in june. I hope she becomes intrested in painting that would be awesome!


----------



## mrchavez

:thumbsup:


----------



## 801Rider

:shocked: :h5:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Whatup homie... just stopping by saying whatup... stroller looks good your daughter will love it and remember it forever watch.. keep up the good work bro


----------



## elspock84

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Whatup homie... just stopping by saying whatup... stroller looks good your daughter will love it and remember it forever watch.. keep up the good work bro


Wassup big homie :h5: . Thanks for da props homie. Yeah she gonna love it


----------



## elspock84

801Rider said:


> :shocked: :h5:


Sexy ain't it :naughty:


----------



## DETONATER

elspock84 said:


> Sexy ain't it :naughty:


oh! THANK YOU...:boink:


----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


> oh! THANK YOU...:boink:


:fool2:


----------



## elspock84

me and my brother starting a lil buisness building lil pedal cars and toys for kids. hes calling it s&l customs. popped his cherry tonight and let him spray some flake for the first time. 

this is one our first toys. radio flyer push car. let him choose the first color. went wit some orange flake wit a touch of aztec gold for that extra pop. 


lil filler and some black base. 


















cheesy mafucka lol 



























4 coats of clear. patterns tomorrow.


----------



## elspock84

finally done wit mijas stroller. now just need to buff and wetsand then time to assemble. 


only pics of the taping process. i forgot to take more pics.


































used flake for 2 patterns then some candy for the other.


----------



## elspock84




----------



## chef

God luck on the business Spock I'm sure you guys are going to do great stuff


----------



## mrchavez

BADASS..... GONNA BE FUN WHEN U PUSH HER AROUND... I HAD A BLAST WITH MY FIRST ONE NOW IM DOING ONE FOR MY LIL GIRL, READY TO TAKE HER ROLLIN AROUND AT THE MALLS AND SHOWS....


----------



## elspock84

chef said:


> God luck on the business Spock I'm sure you guys are going to do great stuff


Thanks homie  . Me and my brother have always worked together so this is gonna be fun.


----------



## elspock84

mrchavez said:


> BADASS..... GONNA BE FUN WHEN U PUSH HER AROUND... I HAD A BLAST WITH MY FIRST ONE NOW IM DOING ONE FOR MY LIL GIRL, READY TO TAKE HER ROLLIN AROUND AT THE MALLS AND SHOWS....


It's been fun just pushing her around in da og ones aka her daily drivers lol. You get a bunch of people stopping you to ask u where u got them and how old are they. So I can only imagine how they will react to this one lol.


----------



## lowdeville

elspock84 said:


> me and my brother starting a lil buisness building lil pedal cars and toys for kids. hes calling it s&l customs. popped his cherry tonight and let him spray some flake for the first time.
> 
> this is one our first toys. radio flyer push car. let him choose the first color. went wit some orange flake wit a touch of aztec gold for that extra pop.
> 
> 
> lil filler and some black base.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheesy mafucka lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 coats of clear. patterns tomorrow.


What orange is that?Tangerine or brilliant orange?
Looks bad ass


----------



## elspock84

lowdeville said:


> What orange is that?Tangerine or brilliant orange?
> Looks bad ass


its da regular orange flake sparkle efx makes.


----------



## elspock84

laid and sprayed the patterns yesterday. they finger printing i ghosted so you can barely see them wit out da light :thumbsup: used candy orange and candy apple red.


----------



## elspock84

wetsand and buff tomorrow.


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

elspock84 said:


>


:worship: TTT!!!!!


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## chris g

Fuck yeayaaa!!!!


----------



## elspock84

mrchavez said:


>





chris g said:


> Fuck yeayaaa!!!!


thanks homies.


----------



## elspock84

added some white walls for my babies stroller. good way to spend my lunch time at work.


----------



## DETONATER

Looking good spock... always getting better!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


> Looking good spock... always getting better!!!!!! :thumbsup:


Thanks brotha!


----------



## mrchavez

looking real good... cant wait to see it put together...im just waiting on my chrome to get done..:banghead:


----------



## elspock84

mrchavez said:


> looking real good... cant wait to see it put together...im just waiting on my chrome to get done..:banghead:


THANKS HOMIE. Yeah i went wit no chrome  so i dont need to wait for shit  just need to wetsand and buff da board and some otha stuff tonight and so can we put it together.


----------



## elspock84

finally got the stroller put together!! wanna give big thanks to my brothers and my princess (niece) for doing the major part of the assembly. 













































i decided to go wit glass beads instead of the og balls. shit looks badass!! 



















almost there!!!


----------



## elspock84

now mija never stays up passed 1030 but tonight she stayed up passed 11 just in time to see her stroller finished




































i love it


----------



## Raise Up

:thumbsup: next time pattern out the wheels :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

theres no point bro since the fenders cover almost da whole wheel. it would be a waste of time and material.


----------



## Raise Up

elspock84 said:


> theres no point bro since the fenders cover almost da whole wheel. it would be a waste of time and material.


I was just messing with u, unless you cut them to look like fender skirts.


----------



## elspock84

Raise Up said:


> I was just messing with u, unless you cut them to look like fender skirts.


fuck that would hurt cutting them fender lol.


----------



## Raise Up

fabricate new ones. _Come on u can do it!!_


----------



## elspock84

just finished my babies stroller now time for another build  . have a 1yr old nephew and he needs to rock his own stroller. got this stroller 5 yrs ago and its been sitting til this summer when i would cruise them in it. only bad thing is that i need to remove all the house paint the last owner used for their bullshit restoration. i got a few boards made by a buddy of mine just need to drill some holes. plans are to youse blaboa blue base and a couple oz of balboa flake


----------



## elspock84

got mijas stroller striped by da homie jerry chingas outta chicago.


































"daddys girl"










"daddy did it"


----------



## Raise Up

skirts! skirts! skirts! skirts! skirts! skirts! skirts! skirts! skirts! skirts! skirts! skirts! skirts! skirts! skirts! skirts! skirts! skirts! skirts! skirts! skirts! skirts! skirts! skirts! skirts! skirts! skirts! skirts! skirts! skirts! skirts! skirts! skirts! skirts! skirts! skirts! skirts! skirts! skirts! skirts! skirts! skirts! skirts! skirts!
skirts! skirts! skirts! skirts! skirts! skirts! skirts! skirts!


----------



## elspock84

Raise Up said:


> skirts! skirts! skirts! skirts! skirts! skirts! skirts! skirts! skirts! skirts! skirts! skirts! skirts! skirts! skirts! skirts! skirts! skirts! skirts! skirts! skirts! skirts! skirts! skirts! skirts! skirts! skirts! skirts! skirts! skirts! skirts! skirts! skirts! skirts! skirts! skirts! skirts! skirts! skirts! skirts! skirts! skirts! skirts! skirts!
> skirts! skirts! skirts! skirts! skirts! skirts! skirts! skirts!


Yea I love skirt steak


----------



## DETONATER

:roflmao:I thought you were asking for this tube steak...:shocked:


----------



## Raise Up

Never that!!! yall got jokes. lol


----------



## DETONATER

Raise Up said:


> Never that!!! yall got jokes. lol


Joke's yes... but that was for spock...


----------



## hi_ryder

do you just spray a conventional 2k primer over those paddles spock? or you use something special for wood... just wondering... btw loving your stuff man. i dont always get up in here but im always checkin in man keep up the good work...

:wave:


----------



## Raise Up

DETONATER said:


> Joke's yes... but that was for spock...


Oh!! (lol)


----------



## elspock84

hi_ryder said:


> do you just spray a conventional 2k primer over those paddles spock? or you use something special for wood... just wondering... btw loving your stuff man. i dont always get up in here but im always checkin in man keep up the good work...
> 
> :wave:


yeah i do. thanks for da props


----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


> :roflmao:I thought you were asking for this tube steak...:shocked:


asshole  made my mouf water no **** :thumbsup:


----------



## el peyotero

schwinn stingray jr. frame painted by the homie Elspock. still waiting on some parts but its coming together. thanks again for the bad ass paint job carnal







[/IMG]


----------



## elspock84

el peyotero said:


> schwinn stingray jr. frame painted by the homie Elspock. still waiting on some parts but its coming together. thanks again for the bad ass paint job carnal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


Fuck yeah! That raked neck looks good. Thanks for posting pics!


----------



## DETONATER

elspock84 said:


> asshole  made my mouf water no **** :thumbsup:



:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


Good job on the bike guys...! :thumbsup:


----------



## el peyotero

elspock84 said:


> Fuck yeah! That raked neck looks good. Thanks for posting pics!


sorry for the shitty pic, it doesnt do justic for the paint. ill post some better ones today


----------



## elspock84

el peyotero said:


> sorry for the shitty pic, it doesnt do justic for the paint. ill post some better ones today


not paint :twak: its all FLAKE


----------



## el peyotero

elspock84 said:


> not paint :twak: its all FLAKE


 thats what i meant foo.lol. isnt the clear coat considered paint while u gettin all technical?haha


----------



## elspock84

el peyotero said:


> thats what i meant foo.lol. isnt the clear coat considered paint while u gettin all technical?haha


Shut ur trap! :rant:


----------



## elspock84

been slacking on da pics. got my nephews stroller flaked out tuesday night. tonight ill be spraying da patterns. 

nephew walked into da garage to inspect da work.




























a few coats of etching primer.


----------



## elspock84

so im using balboa blue base and perrywinkle and ice blue mix.





















































mixxed up a lil flake.


----------



## elspock84

tape is laid out alread just need to spray the candy.


----------



## DETONATER

:drama:


----------



## elspock84

ok done wit dat patterns and recleared everything. should be assembled by saturday.


only pics wit tape. forgot to take pics of taping process..


----------



## elspock84

ready for clear.


----------



## elspock84

ill buff tomorrow


----------



## DETONATER

Nice job! I need to get one of these one day...


----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


> Nice job! I need to get one of these one day...


Let me know I have a few


----------



## elspock84

got da stroller assembled tonight.


----------



## chef

Dam that's a great job Spock , hey how much do you charge for something like that ?


----------



## elspock84

chef said:


> Dam that's a great job Spock , hey how much do you charge for something like that ?


thanks homie. 500 and up depending on how crazy they customer wants to go. since these where for my daughter and nephew i went all out.


----------



## DETONATER

That blue one is bad ass! :thumbsup:


----------



## DrasticNYC

Sick looking! love it.


----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


> That blue one is bad ass! :thumbsup:


Thanks homie!


----------



## elspock84

DrasticNYC said:


> Sick looking! love it.


:h5: thanks brotha


----------



## DETONATER

TTMFT!


----------



## Raise Up

Truly a work of art!


----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


> TTMFT!


:h5:


----------



## elspock84

Raise Up said:


> Truly a work of art!


Thanks


----------



## chris g

dope work brotha do u ever sleep!!


----------



## Justin-Az

DETONATER said:


> TTMFT!


They are both sick but I like the blue one


----------



## elspock84

chris g said:


> dope work brotha do u ever sleep!!


Sleep is for suckas  ! I actually have help now bro so it's a lot easier. My brothers help now also. So I dont waste 2hrs prepping shit.


----------



## elspock84

Justin-Az said:


> They are both sick but I like the blue one


Thank u sir. I like da purple one a lot more since its my daughters :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

TTT


----------



## Justin-Az

elspock84 said:


> Thank u sir. I like da purple one a lot more since its my daughters :biggrin:


I saw a seller on ebay using picture of it to sell new white taylor tot rubber pieces.


----------



## elspock84

Justin-Az said:


> I saw a seller on ebay using picture of it to sell new white taylor tot rubber pieces.


Yeah that's my buddy mike. He asked for permission to use it. He helped me out so I help him out


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


>


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DETONATER

:wave:


----------



## bigshod

Hi


----------



## elspock84

bigshod said:


> Hi


SNOOKUMS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wave: :fool2:


----------



## elspock84

finally got permission to post up pics of another stroller build. da homie mickey from viejitos northern illinois chapter hit me up to do a stroller for his grand daughter that will be born later this yr. him and his wife chose the flake and base color and let me do whatever i wanted with the paterns. gave me full freedom wit da patterns. 

stroller came in 3 weeks ago so when he asked me to build him one i chose this one. 


















when we got da ok me and louie tore it down and stripped da paint right away.


----------



## elspock84

this one was da easiest stroller to strip down. since it was all og paint and not fucking house paint like the other ones. the paint stripper and some sand blasting took care of everything. 


3 coats of primer. 



























copper rose pearl base.


----------



## elspock84

for the flake i made a quick mix. used fuschia, copper rose, pink, and grape flake. 










3 coats of flake followed by 4 coats of clear to bury the flake.


----------



## elspock84

now the patterns i had to redo since after i was done wit it i just wasnt feeling how they looked. even after spending 4hrs on them. was alot happier wit da second patterns. 

only pics i took of taping. 










































also took care of the white walls also


----------



## elspock84

time for some clear. 










































4 coats of clear.


----------



## elspock84

last night louie and milo put da stroller together while i went to da movies. so i only took a few pics of the assembly.


----------



## elspock84

this mornin i buffed and polished the stroller and took a few pics of the strollers together before i delivered it. 










took some pics at my homies shop.


----------



## elspock84

before 










after


----------



## SPOOK82

looking good homie


----------



## drasticbean

Beautiful.


----------



## Justin-Az

elspock84 said:


> before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after


night and day, badass work man.


----------



## elspock84

Justin-Az said:


> night and day, badass work man.


Thanks homie


----------



## ..CRATO..

elspock84 said:


> before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after




 lookin good


----------



## elspock84

..CRATO.. said:


> lookin good


Thanks homie


----------



## stright 64

Cool stuff man


----------



## elspock84

stright 64 said:


> Cool stuff man


Thanks homie


----------



## DETONATER

elspock84;15896575]before 










after












Great job !!!! Keep up the good deeds... :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


> elspock84;15896575]before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great job !!!! Keep up the good deeds... :thumbsup:


thanks homie.


----------



## 801Rider

Bad ass work as always bro


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

looks good bro


----------



## elspock84

801Rider said:


> Bad ass work as always bro


Thanks brotha :h5:


----------



## elspock84

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> looks good bro


Thanks homie!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

:boink:BUMP!!!! LOOKING GOOD HOMIE YOUR AT A WHOLE NOTHER LEVEL NOW DANG KEEP IT UP TTMFT!!!!!


----------



## elspock84

elphoenixquetzal said:


> :boink:BUMP!!!! LOOKING GOOD HOMIE YOUR AT A WHOLE NOTHER LEVEL NOW DANG KEEP IT UP TTMFT!!!!!


Thanks homie!


----------



## elspock84

photoshoot from sunday


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

elspock84 said:


> photoshoot from sunday


 :worship::worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

elspock84 said:


> photoshoot from sunday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah what Maggotron says...!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's my man throwin'down...! Do the damn thang Spock!!:thumbsup:


----------



## chino81

Where can I buy one of those strollers


----------



## DETONATER

Spock has a few, not sure if there all spoken for.. He'll hit you up I'm sure...


----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


> elspock84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> photoshoot from sunday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah what Maggotron says...!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's my man throwin'down...! Do the damn thang Spock!!:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS HOMIE
Click to expand...


----------



## elspock84

chino81 said:


> Where can I buy one of those strollers


i restored all 3 of these strollers. if ur intrested in having one built let me know we have about 8 in stock


----------



## elspock84

1951 taylor tot


----------



## elspock84

western blue, blue jewel, and stratosphere mix.


----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84

patterned everything lastnight.


----------



## elspock84

4 coats of clear.


----------



## El Gato Negro

nice job carnal....


----------



## Justin-Az

elspock84 said:


> i restored all 3 of these strollers. if ur intrested in having one built let me know we have about 8 in stock


Not sure if restoring is right word as your turning them things into works of art.


----------



## el-rimo

elspock84 said:


> 4 coats of clear.


really nice bro !!


----------



## elspock84

El Gato ***** said:


> nice job carnal....





Justin-Az said:


> Not sure if restoring is right word as your turning them things into works of art.


thanks homies :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

el-rimo said:


> really nice bro !!


thanks rimo


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse

ever used the gunmetal or charcoal?


----------



## elspock84

74chevy glasshouse said:


> ever used the gunmetal or charcoal?


In mixes but never alone.


----------



## mrchavez

looking good spock:thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

stroller assembled and delivered to make another baby happy


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

KLEEN


----------



## elspock84

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> KLEEN


thanks homie.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Dang homie, that stroller turned out solid !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elspock84

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Dang homie, that stroller turned out solid !!!!!!!!!!!!


thanks homie!!


----------



## chris g

sick wit it!!!


----------



## DETONATER

elspock84 said:


> stroller assembled and delivered to make another baby happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a new cadillac... ! :thumbsup:


----------



## el peyotero

god damn that blue one is bad ass homie. looks like u got a huge stock of those radio flyers too


----------



## pi4short

nice job on the stroller... came out bad ass..


----------



## elspock84

chris g said:


> sick wit it!!!


thanks brotha.


----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


> Looks like a new cadillac... ! :thumbsup:


to bad i wont fit in it though lol. thanks homie.


----------



## elspock84

el peyotero said:


> god damn that blue one is bad ass homie. looks like u got a huge stock of those radio flyers too


yeah we stocked up a lil bit. im doing one this week for my daughters birthday party saturday. cant belive its gonna be a yr on friday my daughter was born.


----------



## elspock84

pi4short said:


> nice job on the stroller... came out bad ass..


thanks homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## el peyotero

elspock84 said:


> yeah we stocked up a lil bit. im doing one this week for my daughters birthday party saturday. cant belive its gonna be a yr on friday my daughter was born.


yea its crazy how time flies. congrats on 1yr homie and keep up the good work on those strollers.

p.s. send me that lil tiger when u get a chance


----------



## elspock84

el peyotero said:


> yea its crazy how time flies. congrats on 1yr homie and keep up the good work on those strollers.
> 
> p.s. send me that lil tiger when u get a chance


ill get it out next week been fucking super busy as u can see. :facepalm:


----------



## elspock84

finally got to work on my daughters birthday present. got 3 days to get this ready for my daughters bday party. 

tio louie got this done while i prepped all the small shit. 








.


----------



## el peyotero

elspock84 said:


> ill get it out next week been fucking super busy as u can see. :facepalm:


i know homie im just fuckin wit u. keep bustin out those bad ass projects homie so im tempted to buy some more shit from you


----------



## el peyotero

elspock84 said:


> finally got to work on my daughters birthday present. got 3 days to get this ready for my daughters bday party.
> 
> tio louie got this done while i prepped all the small shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


nice! u gonna go purple to match her stroller?


----------



## elspock84

lavender flake mix 


























3 coats of clear.


----------



## el peyotero

elspock84 said:


> lavender flake mix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 coats of clear.


time for patterns! bling bling!!


----------



## elspock84

el peyotero said:


> time for patterns! bling bling!!


patterns on one side laid out. now need to transfer over. hold on let me take a quick pic for u.


----------



## DETONATER

It's a trip how the color in the video changes... compared to the pics..:thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

heres da patterns.


----------



## chef

Great work Spock , I'm sure she's going to love it when it's done


----------



## elspock84

got da patterns done on my mijas present. i ended up changing the patterns.


----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84




----------



## el peyotero

elspock84 said:


>


lookin good! shes going to be happy as hell wit that one


----------



## elspock84

el peyotero said:


> lookin good! shes going to be happy as hell wit that one


Thanks homie


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

TTT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elspock84

got mijas toy assembled the day of her bday and gave it to her yesterday at her bday party. from the pics i think she liked it.


----------



## green reaper

:thumbsup: Every time I pass thru.... you keep getting better and better at it ....looks realy good man... keep it up... I may just need you to give me some classes on how you do it :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

green reaper said:


> :thumbsup: Every time I pass thru.... you keep getting better and better at it ....looks realy good man... keep it up... I may just need you to give me some classes on how you do it :thumbsup:


thank homie. i still have a long way to go but im getting there slowly but surely


----------



## green reaper

elspock84 said:


> thank homie. i still have a long way to go but im getting there slowly but surely


You dont have a long way at all ... from the looks of it! you pretty much got it down. try the stripes/leaf


----------



## elspock84

green reaper said:


> You dont have a long way at all ... from the looks of it! you pretty much got it down. try the stripes/leaf


all in due time homie. thanks for da prop.s


----------



## DETONATER

elspock84;15966410]got mijas toy assembled the day of her bday and gave it to her yesterday at her bday party. from the pics i think she liked it. 


























































[/QUOTE]


:h5: nukka!


----------



## louies90




----------



## lesstime

thanks bro for all the tips and the blue flake i got from you over two years ago lol


----------



## drasticbean

whats up my ninja..... your forget me already.....:run:


----------



## elspock84

drasticbean said:


> whats up my ninja..... your forget me already.....:run:


Wassup my brotha!


----------



## NIMSTER64

elspock84 said:


> thank homie. i still have a long way to go but im getting there slowly but surely


 told you I'll give you my wifes daily driver and go at it bro =)


----------



## elspock84

lil flake mix. dark rose, bordeaux, laser raspberry and some magenta holoefx


----------



## DETONATER

I swear! Every time I see one of these videos I changing the color of my project... can't decide damit! :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


> I swear! Every time I see one of these videos I changing the color of my project... can't decide damit! :thumbsup:


Thanks homie


----------



## Raise Up

elspock84 said:


> lil flake mix. dark rose, bordeaux, laser raspberry and some magenta holoefx


Hmmm... I might have to hit you up for the formula to this one. BTW I'm naming this one Mascotto Pink


----------



## elspock84

Raise Up said:


> Hmmm... I might have to hit you up for the formula to this one. BTW I'm naming this one Mascotto Pink
> View attachment 546796


Lol I know what I put in it but not how much of each.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*Homie , this topic is truly inspirational !!!!!!!!!! beautiful work of flakes and Kandy's !*


----------



## elspock84

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *Homie , this topic is truly inspirational !!!!!!!!!! beautiful work of flakes and Kandy's !*


Damn well thank u homie


----------



## Raise Up

elspock84 said:


> Lol I know what I put in it but not how much of each.


Come on Spock, that's like Colonel Sanders saying he knew he put herbs and spices in the secret recipe but he forgot how many(the answer to which is 11). You got to patent the formulas!!


----------



## elspock84

Raise Up said:


> Come on Spock, that's like Colonel Sanders saying he knew he put herbs and spices in the secret recipe but he forgot how many(the answer to which is 11). You got to patent the formulas!!


I posted what colors I used. I just never measured da quantities.


----------



## elspock84

tape and candy



































4 coats of clear


----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84

louie went and kidnapped my daughters roadster last week and had it pinstriped by da homie jerry chingas from chicago.


----------



## 801Rider

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

TTT!!!!


----------



## DETONATER

Get down bro, everything is looking bad ass...:thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


> Get down bro, everything is looking bad ass...:thumbsup:


Thanks big homie


----------



## louies90

Raise Up said:


> Come on Spock, that's like Colonel Sanders saying he knew he put herbs and spices in the secret recipe but he forgot how many(the answer to which is 11). You got to patent the formulas!!


:/ ive learned his way.. 



first step: tip jar of selected color into clear.. 

second step: grab another jar tip into cup

third step: (fuckit) grab another jar tip into cup

fourth step: (stillnotright) grab another jar tip into cup

fifth step: (hmm's) ok fuck it. another jar and tips it in

last step: ok that's cool.. 

:/ sprays the shit..



 im anal about measuring shit.. this fucking kid just tip jars into cups, and says "that looks good!"


----------



## Raise Up

louies90 said:


> :/ ive learned his way..
> 
> 
> 
> first step: tip jar of selected color into clear..
> 
> second step: grab another jar tip into cup
> 
> third step: (fuckit) grab another jar tip into cup
> 
> fourth step: (stillnotright) grab another jar tip into cup
> 
> fifth step: (hmm's) ok fuck it. another jar and tips it in
> 
> last step: ok that's cool..
> 
> :/ sprays the shit..
> 
> 
> 
> im anal about measuring shit.. this fucking kid just tip jars into cups, and says "that looks good!"


:facepalm::roflmao:


----------



## DETONATER

louies90 said:


> :/ ive learned his way..
> 
> 
> 
> first step: tip jar of selected color into clear..
> 
> second step: grab another jar tip into cup
> 
> third step: (fuckit) grab another jar tip into cup
> 
> fourth step: (stillnotright) grab another jar tip into cup
> 
> fifth step: (hmm's) ok fuck it. another jar and tips it in
> 
> last step: ok that's cool..
> 
> :/ sprays the shit..
> 
> 
> 
> im anal about measuring shit.. this fucking kid just tip jars into cups, and says "that looks good!"



*It's all about hand and eye coordination *


----------



## elspock84

louies90 said:


> :/ ive learned his way..
> 
> 
> 
> first step: tip jar of selected color into clear..
> 
> second step: grab another jar tip into cup
> 
> third step: (fuckit) grab another jar tip into cup
> 
> fourth step: (stillnotright) grab another jar tip into cup
> 
> fifth step: (hmm's) ok fuck it. another jar and tips it in
> 
> last step: ok that's cool..
> 
> :/ sprays the shit..
> 
> 
> 
> im anal about measuring shit.. this fucking kid just tip jars into cups, and says "that looks good!"


mafucka you been spying me :scrutinize:


Raise Up said:


> :facepalm::roflmao:


i told u i dont keep count of what i do :biggrin:



DETONATER said:


> *It's all about hand and eye coordination *


waahahahahah :roflmao: something like that lmao.


----------



## Raise Up

i told u i dont keep count of what i do :biggrin:
Now I'm really suspi... suspici...suspiciou... you're making me think alot :squint:


----------



## elspock84

Raise Up said:


> Now I'm really suspi... suspici...suspiciou... you're making me think alot :squint:


bwahahahahahahahah!!


----------



## Raise Up

Lol. Enough of the fooling around  Got any pics of a blue gunmetal and black flake mix?


----------



## sic713

louies90 said:


> :/ ive learned his way..
> 
> 
> 
> first step: tip jar of selected color into clear..
> 
> second step: grab another jar tip into cup
> 
> third step: (fuckit) grab another jar tip into cup
> 
> fourth step: (stillnotright) grab another jar tip into cup
> 
> fifth step: (hmm's) ok fuck it. another jar and tips it in
> 
> last step: ok that's cool..
> 
> :/ sprays the shit..
> 
> 
> 
> im anal about measuring shit.. this fucking kid just tip jars into cups, and says "that looks good!"


sounds like me..miss yall fuckers.. 

me- how much flake u buy for lac
spock- 2 pounds
me- so how much we using?
spock- i dunno..
me- gimme that shit,im a spray the whole 2 lbs


----------



## elspock84

sic713 said:


> sounds like me..miss yall fuckers..
> 
> me- how much flake u buy for lac
> spock- 2 pounds
> me- so how much we using?
> spock- i dunno..
> me- gimme that shit,im a spray the whole 2 lbs


miss you too my nukka! 
i didnt say i dunno i said da 2lbs and u was like wtf?
then u said fuck it gimmie that shit lmao.


----------



## DETONATER

:fool2:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## el peyotero

elspock84 said:


> miss you too my nukka!
> i didnt say i dunno i said da 2lbs and u was like wtf?
> then u said fuck it gimmie that shit lmao.


at first i just saw that top pic and was like god damn u been out in the sun homie!!


----------



## el peyotero

elspock84 said:


> louie went and kidnapped my daughters roadster last week and had it pinstriped by da homie jerry chingas from chicago.


daaaamn thats fuckin sick homie!


----------



## Money Never Sleeps

Badass shit up in here


----------



## elspock84

el peyotero said:


> at first i just saw that top pic and was like god damn u been out in the sun homie!!


Wahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## louies90

sic713 said:


> sounds like me..miss yall fuckers..
> 
> me- how much flake u buy for lac
> spock- 2 pounds
> me- so how much we using?
> spock- i dunno..
> me- gimme that shit,im a spray the whole 2 lbs


:rofl: 


 i miss you too..


----------



## louies90

el peyotero said:


> at first i just saw that top pic and was like god damn u been out in the sun homie!!


:rofl:


----------



## backyard64

damn that shits badass brotha :thumbsup:


elspock84 said:


> louie went and kidnapped my daughters roadster last week and had it pinstriped by da homie jerry chingas from chicago.


----------



## 83lac-va-beach

elspock84 said:


> Wahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


wussup homie nice meeting you on plane from vegas to chicago


----------



## elspock84

83lac-va-beach said:


> wussup homie nice meeting you on plane from vegas to chicago


yeah it was homie! it was cool chatting it up wit u. didnt know people knew who i was in virginia lol. and like i said u got anymore questions just hit me up ill help wit what i can.


----------



## TONY MONTANA

elspock84 said:


> yeah it was homie! it was cool chatting it up wit u. didnt know people knew who i was in virginia lol. and like i said u got anymore questions just hit me up ill help wit what i can.


you didnt help wit my bill at the resturant lol..nice meeting you in vegas homie


----------



## elspock84

TONY MONTANA said:


> you didnt help wit my bill at the resturant lol..nice meeting you in vegas homie


Wachutalmbout Willis???? I left fat big booty hoe at da front 20dollas to cover yaw dranks :ugh: lmao. Yeah nice meeting u to homie. :h5:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

elspock84 said:


> Wachutalmbout Willis???? I left fat big booty hoe at da front 20dollas to cover yaw dranks :ugh: lmao. Yeah nice meeting u to homie. :h5:


yeah man she had a nice ass lol


----------



## elspock84

TONY MONTANA said:


> yeah man she had a nice ass lol


da one from da night before was even better! one thing i miss bout vegas was them fine young lil bitches. :fool2:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

elspock84 said:


> da one from da night before was even better! *one thing i miss bout vegas was them fine young lil bitches.* :fool2:


Y si vato...:yessad:


----------



## elspock84

BrownAzt3ka said:


> Y si vato...:yessad:


man estaban con madres the ones at da show and at da strip :fool2:


----------



## 8t4mc

I didnt know you were going to vegas..I would have liked to chat it up with ya.


----------



## louies90

TONY MONTANA said:


> yeah man she had a nice ass lol


:scrutinize: why you looking like emmanuel lewis?







:rofl: jk playa. but you really reminded us of a homie we have out here.. lil shit looks like webster..


----------



## elspock84

8t4mc said:


> I didnt know you were going to vegas..I would have liked to chat it up with ya.


yup got there friday night and left monday morning.


----------



## elspock84

louies90 said:


> :scrutinize: why you looking like emmanuel lewis?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl: jk playa. but you really reminded us of a homie we have out here.. lil shit looks like webster..


Hell yeah he do look just like black. Lmao. I'm fina take a pic of his ass so u can see lmao.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

elspock84 said:


> man estaban con madres the ones at da show and at da strip :fool2:


*Best ones i saw were at the old down town. $1 for a picture... imaginate que harian for $100..* :boink:


----------



## elspock84

BrownAzt3ka said:


> *Best ones i saw were at the old down town. $1 for a picture... imaginate que harian for $100..* :boink:


ummm take a 100 pics :uh::dunno:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

elspock84 said:


> ummm take a 100 pics :uh::dunno:


:bowrofl: no pues!


----------



## DETONATER

What's new !!!


----------



## TONY MONTANA

elspock84 said:


> Hell yeah he do look just like black. Lmao. I'm fina take a pic of his ass so u can see lmao.


thats fucked up :ugh: gary coleman yes but webster... thats just wrong lol :bowrofl:


----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


> What's new !!!


nuttin gonna get back to work this week. took off almost a month  need to rest up and spend some qt wit da fam.


----------



## elspock84

TONY MONTANA said:


> thats fucked up :ugh: gary coleman yes but webster... thats just wrong lol :bowrofl:


+
bwahahahah lmao. we be getting on that mafucka too. im gonna have to take a pic of him so u can see. he look like your long lost twin lmao.


----------



## DETONATER

elspock84 said:


> nuttin gonna get back to work this week. took off almost a month  need to rest up and spend some qt wit da fam.


Right on, so back to qt time wit da flakes.. lol


----------



## CE 707

elspock84 said:


> me and my brother starting a lil buisness building lil pedal cars and toys for kids. hes calling it s&l customs. popped his cherry tonight and let him spray some flake for the first time.
> 
> this is one our first toys. radio flyer push car. let him choose the first color. went wit some orange flake wit a touch of aztec gold for that extra pop.
> 
> 
> 
> lil filler and some black base.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheesy mafucka lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 coats of clear. patterns tomorrow.


love that color thats almost dead on what my sons bike color used to look like


----------



## elspock84

CE 707 said:


> love that color thats almost dead on what my sons bike color used to look like


orange flake mixed wit a lil bit of stuff  over black base :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


> Right on, so back to qt time wit da flakes.. lol


yeah i miss my bishes!! lmao :roflmao:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

TTT!!!!


----------



## R0L0

ttt for the homie!


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

:finger:


----------



## elspock84

CaliLifeStyle said:


> :finger:


ME LA PELAS MAFUCKA! :fool2:


----------



## lesstime

a old job you did in vegas 2012 super show


----------



## projectpat1981

What's up loko tight shit as always just dropping buy showing some luv and to tell don't forget about my fenders my ***** hit me up


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

elspock84 said:


> ME LA PELAS MAFUCKA! :fool2:


:squint: Pinche tejano culero.


----------



## elspock84

finally got in da garage to spray something . another stroller but wit no flake . this is for da homie warren wong's nephew.


----------



## lesstime

oh chit it going to snow NO FLAKE


----------



## DETONATER

:shocked: No Flake! :facepalm:


----------



## elspock84

Wahahahahaha! I know no flake lmao. I didn't even know what I was doing no mores :uh:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

NO FLAKE BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO :facepalm:LOL


----------



## elspock84

TONY MONTANA said:


> NO FLAKE BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO :facepalm:LOL


It's ok guys this wont happen again I promise :happysad:


----------



## DETONATER

:roflmao:


----------



## el peyotero

NO FLAKE!!???? how could you!?!?!?!? LOL. that strollers gonna be nice tho like an old school classic. glad to see u back in the shop homie.:thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

el peyotero said:


> NO FLAKE!!???? how could you!?!?!?!? LOL. that strollers gonna be nice tho like an old school classic. glad to see u back in the shop homie.:thumbsup:


Yes no flake  fucking chino wants og :banghead: yes finally back after my month long vacation  . 3 months straight of working took a toll needed da time off. But I'm back your next inline also homie


----------



## R0L0

elspock84 said:


> Yes no flake  fucking chino wants og :banghead: yes finally back after my month long vacation  . 3 months straight of working took a toll needed da time off. But I'm back your next inline also homie


I ready to ship  lol


----------



## elspock84

E.C. ROLO said:


> I ready to ship  lol


i bet u are homie lol. as soon as im ready ill text u to ship


----------



## louies90

yaaayyy!!!!!! and i got to clean up all your shit again..


----------



## louies90

elspock84 said:


> i bet u are homie lol. as soon as im ready ill text u to ship


mayne.. fuck that shit.. send it with a 100.00 bill in an envelope and ill see who goes next!


----------



## el peyotero

elspock84 said:


> Yes no flake  fucking chino wants og :banghead: yes finally back after my month long vacation  . 3 months straight of working took a toll needed da time off. But I'm back your next inline also homie


:h5:


----------



## el peyotero

louies90 said:


> yaaayyy!!!!!! and i got to clean up all your shit again..


----------



## louies90

el peyotero said:


>


no me ensene la lengua compa.. luego se nos antoja algo y usted se me va a rajar..


----------



## louies90

translation: 
dont be sticking out your tongue at me.. cuz then im gonna ask for a favor and you gonna back out on me..


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse

have u ever tried to do an emblem in flake?how long u wait to spray the next color flake will the tape peel up flake? i wanna do charcoal gray then chrome then gold


----------



## el peyotero

louies90 said:


> translation:
> dont be sticking out your tongue at me.. cuz then im gonna ask for a favor and you gonna back out on me..


si entiendo cabron.lol


----------



## louies90

74chevy glasshouse said:


> have u ever tried to do an emblem in flake?how long u wait to spray the next color flake will the tape peel up flake? i wanna do charcoal gray then chrome then gold


yes..
16 hours
ok.


----------



## louies90

el peyotero said:


> si entiendo cabron.lol


horaley!


----------



## DETONATER

HOMIE BOO BOO! I sent you a PM...:roflmao:


----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


> HOMIE BOO BOO! I sent you a PM...:roflmao:



:finger::finger:


----------



## DETONATER

elspock84 said:


> :finger::finger:


Holy Fuck! :uh: I just google'd that bish... My bad dog... you didn't deserve that. :facepalm:

I'm gonna send you something special with your 6 Pounds...:thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


> Holy Fuck! :uh: I just google'd that bish... My bad dog... you didn't deserve that. :facepalm:
> 
> I'm gonna send you something special with your 6 Pounds...:thumbsup:


***** you owe me bout 10 free lbs after that shit. 



she do have some gangsta ass moves though bwahahahahah


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse

so 16 hours between flakes?


----------



## elspock84

74chevy glasshouse said:


> so 16 hours between flakes?


man bro dont listen to my brotha. mafucka stupid he just trolling being a dumbass lmao. 

let me go back and read da question again.


----------



## elspock84

74chevy glasshouse said:


> have u ever tried to do an emblem in flake?how long u wait to spray the next color flake will the tape peel up flake? i wanna do charcoal gray then chrome then gold


 are you trying to lay the flake on top of eachother? tape will lift up the flake when you peel off the tape. especially if you spray alot of flake. if ur spraying the flake in intercoat i would say wait 15 min at least.


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

:uh:


----------



## elspock84

CaliLifeStyle said:


> :uh:


suck my cawk


----------



## louies90

elspock84 said:


> man bro dont listen to my brotha. mafucka stupid he just trolling being a dumbass lmao.
> 
> let me go back and read da question again.


:rofl: trollin trollin trollin!


----------



## louies90

elspock84 said:


> ***** you owe me bout 10 free lbs after that shit.
> 
> 
> 
> she do have some gangsta ass moves though bwahahahahah



:uh: thats honey boo boos momma!


----------



## elspock84

1971 stingray black base and western blue flake.


----------



## elspock84

schwinn lil tiger black base and western blue flake.


----------



## louies90




----------



## el peyotero

elspock84 said:


> schwinn lil tiger black base and western blue flake.


daaaaaaaaaaaaaamn!!:worship:


----------



## el peyotero

louies90 said:


>


:h5:


----------



## elspock84

el peyotero said:


> daaaaaaaaaaaaaamn!!:worship:


That's yours.


----------



## el peyotero

elspock84 said:


> That's yours.


figured it might be thanks again homie that mufucka looks tight!!! hit me up and let me know what i owe u for shipping and ill get u the loot asap. keep Louie away from it so he doesnt paint a bears logo on it or somethin!lol


----------



## el peyotero

DETONATER said:


> HOMIE BOO BOO! I sent you a PM...:roflmao:


Homie BOO BOO! LMAO!!!!!!!!!!! thats a good one


----------



## elspock84

got my 3 ks of flake  yes i have a probelm :uh:


----------



## cutebratt04

:wave:


----------



## louies90

el peyotero said:


> figured it might be thanks again homie that mufucka looks tight!!! hit me up and let me know what i owe u for shipping and ill get u the loot asap. keep Louie away from it so he doesnt paint a bears logo on it or somethin!lol


 its already a bears blue.. good enuff.


----------



## elspock84

louies90 said:


> its already a bears blue.. good enuff.


SHUT UP BISH! YOU GONNA RUIN DA SURPRISE I GOT FOR HIM


----------



## elspock84

all done wit this boring build (aka no flake  ) louie and milo doing what they do. 


















































lupita checking da work she started lol


----------



## el peyotero

elspock84 said:


> all done wit this boring build (aka no flake  ) louie and milo doing what they do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lupita checking da work she started lol


boring but clean! lookin good fellas. your nina is gettin so big homie


----------



## abelblack65

TTT

LOOKING GOOD!!!


----------



## noe_from_texas

bro, you do good work, why don't you try doing patterns or different colors


----------



## elspock84

noe_from_texas said:


> bro, you do good work, why don't you try doing patterns or different colors


I should right :uh:


----------



## lesstime

little to much time on the computer not enuf time behind the flake gun :buttkick:


----------



## lesstime




----------



## elspock84

lesstime said:


> little to much time on the computer not enuf time behind the flake gun :buttkick:


i was on my phone fucker :uh:


----------



## lesstime

so theres new pics coming ?


----------



## DETONATER

lesstime said:


> little to much time on the computer not enuf time behind the flake gun :buttkick:




:roflmao:


----------



## louies90

noe_from_texas said:


> bro, you do good work, why don't you try doing patterns or different colors


:rofl: :/ nukka to lazy for that shit..


----------



## elspock84

louies90 said:


> :rofl: :/ nukka to lazy for that shit..


:finger:


----------



## louies90

elspock84 said:


> :finger:


 your mom bish!


----------



## lesstime

where the pic of the flaked out turkey?????


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

:finger:


----------



## DETONATER

Nukka! NOW CLICK YOUR HEELS TOGETHER 3 TIMES AND FLAKE SOME SHIT... pic's foo... Pic's ...


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=se8qiakC-FI&feature=related


----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


> Nukka! NOW CLICK YOUR HEELS TOGETHER 3 TIMES AND FLAKE SOME SHIT... pic's foo... Pic's ...


Can I get those in size 12 :uh:


----------



## elspock84

some shit i did yesterday


----------



## elspock84

new project i started last week. 


























mixed up a few jars of flake to fully cover this frame.


----------



## elspock84

4 coats of clear. patterns candy next week. :thumbsup:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

:naughty:


----------



## 84cutty713

What are the pros n cons on spraying flake over black base vs. flake over color matchin base


----------



## 801Rider

Real nice bro


----------



## el peyotero

elspock84 said:


> some shit i did yesterday



daaaaaaamn thats tight!!:worship:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeet !!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:*


----------



## bigshod

Hi


----------



## elspock84

bigshod said:


> Hi


:wave: hola snookums


----------



## louies90

bigshod said:


> Hi


:wow: thought this nugga had died!


----------



## DJLATIN

mamalo


louies90 said:


> :wow: thought this nugga had died!


----------



## GWHITE

need some advice on how much flake i should mix with this ready to spray clear. i want to flake a 20" bike frame should i use the large or small cup. the flake is .08 red flake and using a 1.4 tip.


----------



## el peyotero

TTT!


----------



## elspock84

GWHITE said:


> View attachment 576525
> need some advice on how much flake i should mix with this ready to spray clear. i want to flake a 20" bike frame should i use the large or small cup. the flake is .08 red flake and using a 1.4 tip.


honestly bro i dunno how much to mix  i just tip da jar and go ok then tip it 3 more times :happysad: but i would say at least half da jar for that.


----------



## elspock84

schwinn fair lady


----------



## elspock84

will reclear monday.


----------



## DETONATER

Spock, never letting us down with another way out flake job.. :h5:


----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


> Spock, never letting us down with another way out flake job.. :h5:


:h5: thank u sir


----------



## el peyotero

elspock84 said:


> will reclear monday.


damn thats tight! what color is that?


----------



## elspock84

el peyotero said:


> damn thats tight! what color is that?


A Spock one off blend  will never be duplicated


----------



## el peyotero

elspock84 said:


> A Spock one off blend  will never be duplicated


i kinda figured that was the case!


----------



## elspock84

el peyotero said:


> i kinda figured that was the case!


thats wit about errthang i spray


----------



## 801Rider

You can't even duplicate :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

801Rider said:


> You can't even duplicate :dunno: :biggrin:


I can try to get close but that's it.


----------



## 801Rider

:roflmao:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

Que puto? que miras pinche tejano culero. :squint:


----------



## el peyotero

another bad ass paint job from the homie elspock








[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## elspock84

el peyotero said:


> another bad ass paint job from the homie elspock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


man that bitch looks bad! thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## TONY MONTANA

:ninja:


----------



## elspock84

TONY MONTANA said:


> :ninja:


Wassup my ninja :machinegun:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

elspock84 said:


> Wassup my ninja :machinegun:


chillin homie whts good wit you


----------



## elspock84

TONY MONTANA said:


> chillin homie whts good wit you


same ol same ol. gettin ready to spend money i aint got on xmas presents :banghead:


----------



## 83lac-va-beach

elspock84 said:


> same ol same ol. gettin ready to spend money i aint got on xmas presents :banghead:


:wave: you aint kidding i was broke going into xmas gonna b broker after


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## elphoenixquetzal

JUST STOPPING BY HOMIE AND LOOKING GOOD LIKE ALWAYS HOMIE. TTT!!!


----------



## elspock84

elphoenixquetzal said:


> JUST STOPPING BY HOMIE AND LOOKING GOOD LIKE ALWAYS HOMIE. TTT!!!


Wassup brotha! When u coming back to da states?


----------



## el peyotero

bad ass paddle painted by Elspock, pinstriped by Mitch Kim (portland, OR)








[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## Justin-Az

Man that blue bike is sik, Elspock is the master of flake.


----------



## elspock84

Justin-Az said:


> Man that blue bike is sik, Elspock is the master of flake.


Thanks homie but I still got a lot of learning to do before I consider my self a semi pro.


----------



## TONY MONTANA

elspock84 said:


> Thanks homie but I still got a lot of learning to do before I consider my self a semi pro.


if it makes you feel better ''i think your a PROfessionial asshole lol


----------



## elspock84

TONY MONTANA said:


> if it makes you feel better ''i think your a PROfessionial asshole lol


professional asshole????? summabish im past a pro in that shit. 
:h5:


----------



## louies90

elspock84 said:


> professional asshole????? summabish im past a pro in that shit.
> :h5:


Bahahaha!


----------



## TONY MONTANA

elspock84 said:


> professional asshole????? summabish im past a pro in that shit.
> :h5:


:roflmao::roflmao:see wht i mean asshole lmao


----------



## green reaper

:thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

TONY MONTANA said:


> :roflmao::roflmao:see wht i mean asshole lmao


Bwahahahahahahah!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao:


----------



## louies90

^^^^
homoe


----------



## TONY MONTANA

merry christmas !!! asshole


----------



## elspock84

TONY MONTANA said:


> merry christmas !!! asshole


Happy kwanza to you my height impared Lil buddy


----------



## TONY MONTANA

elspock84 said:


> Happy kwanza to you my height impared Lil buddy


Thanks...i think :dunno: lol


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


>


.
FUCK YEAH!


----------



## mrtomsk

that is an absolutely gorgeous colour....


----------



## bigshod

Hola


----------



## elspock84

bigshod said:


> Hola


wassup snookums :fool2:


----------



## elspock84

quick lil spray last weekend.


----------



## elspock84

another paddle for one of da homies from uniques. regal red over black base.


----------



## CHAIN REACTION

:wave: happy new year nice work bro


----------



## louies90

elspock84 said:


> another paddle for one of da homies from uniques. regal red over black base.


 bad ass blood red almost..


----------



## elspock84

CHAIN REACTION said:


> :wave: happy new year nice work bro


Thanks homie


----------



## elspock84

louies90 said:


> bad ass blood red almost..


Si


----------



## elspock84

Forgot to post these up thursday. old school flake over silver base. 
































.


----------



## elspock84

got some patterns laid out last night.


----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84

3


----------



## chef

Looking great ! Spock


----------



## elspock84

chef said:


> Looking great ! Spock


thanks homie


----------



## CHAIN REACTION




----------



## Dreamwork Customs

LOOKING GREAT COMPA, HOPE THIS NEW YEARS IS EVEN BETTER THAN LAST YEAR...


----------



## elspock84

CHAIN REACTION said:


>


thanks homie  


Dreamwork Customs said:


> LOOKING GREAT COMPA, HOPE THIS NEW YEARS IS EVEN BETTER THAN LAST YEAR...


thanks comadre


----------



## DETONATER

:fool2:


----------



## el peyotero

bump fo tha homie


----------



## elspock84

el peyotero said:


> bump fo tha homie


Hey fucker get yo monies ready! I started work on one of them roadsters  I see a lot of royal blue flake flying in da near future


----------



## TONY MONTANA

hey asshole you going to carl casper show in ky next month?


----------



## elspock84

TONY MONTANA said:


> hey asshole you going to carl casper show in ky next month?


Naw don't travel in da winter. I snow plow in da winter. So gotta stick around incase it snows.


----------



## lesstime

looking good brah


----------



## elspock84

forgot to take pics of the tape oops. oh whell yaw get da idea.


----------



## backyard64

shit looks bad ass bro :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

backyard64 said:


> shit looks bad ass bro :thumbsup:


thanks


----------



## el peyotero

elspock84 said:


> forgot to take pics of the tape oops. oh whell yaw get da idea.


daaaamn thats fuckin tight!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

elspock84 said:


> Wassup brotha! When u coming back to da states?


I am back homie, and DAMN they look freaking awesome homie, happy late christmas and new years, yea i am so lucky to have a piece of your artwork on one of our rooms, man they are amazing man keep doing what your doing really have some talent man keep it up one thing looking at pics other looking at in person!!! THANKS AGAIN HOMIE!!! TTT!!!!


----------



## elspock84

elphoenixquetzal said:


> I am back homie, and DAMN they look freaking awesome homie, happy late christmas and new years, yea i am so lucky to have a piece of your artwork on one of our rooms, man they are amazing man keep doing what your doing really have some talent man keep it up one thing looking at pics other looking at in person!!! THANKS AGAIN HOMIE!!! TTT!!!!


Welcome back homie!!! So glad u made it back safe and sound. Thanks for da compliments. If u get it pinstriped or anything send me pics so I can post them in my Facebook album of paddles


----------



## elspock84

quick lil flake job last night. my boss has his kid in boy scouts and he wanted me to rattle can these flag pole stands at work. fuck that so i talked him into giving me a gallon of clear and hardner and id flake them out and make them look better :h5: . i sprayed them with a gold base than mixed some 18k and aztec gold flake  look pretty sweet to me  



















































4 coats of clear.


----------



## TONY MONTANA

elspock84 said:


> Naw don't travel in da winter. I snow plow in da winter. So gotta stick around incase it snows.


----------



## elspock84

TONY MONTANA said:


>


Bwahahahahaha! :roflmao: that's me brotha  but wit this bullshit 50 degree weather we been havin who knows when we will get some snow.


----------



## elspock84

radio flyer roadster black base. royal blue flake mix. 



































black base 


















4 coats of flake.


----------



## elspock84

4 coats of clear.


----------



## mrchavez

badass:thumbsup:


----------



## el peyotero

elspock84 said:


> 4 coats of clear.


----------



## elspock84

el peyotero said:


>


i know huh  looks way better in person


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

elspock84 said:


> Welcome back homie!!! So glad u made it back safe and sound. Thanks for da compliments. If u get it pinstriped or anything send me pics so I can post them in my Facebook album of paddles


FOR SURE HOMIE ONCE AGAIN THANKS MAN I REALLY APPRECIATE THEM!!


----------



## elspock84

elphoenixquetzal said:


> FOR SURE HOMIE ONCE AGAIN THANKS MAN I REALLY APPRECIATE THEM!!


No thank you for risking ur life to keep us All Safe over here.


----------



## DETONATER

elspock84 said:


> No thank you for risking ur life to keep us All Safe over here.


X2... Respect!!


----------



## DETONATER

*Here Spock, these are for you.. Word record holders... talking about the bra... lol *


----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


> *Here Spock, these are for you.. Word record holders... talking about the bra... lol *


:fool2:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

:naughty:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

elspock84 said:


> No thank you for risking ur life to keep us All Safe over here.


Thanks homie, really appreciate it! I got me a couple tv dinner tables to mess with lol hopefully start on them soon going to look thru your pages cause cant really remeber how to start lol


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

DETONATER said:


> X2... Respect!!


 Thank you to sir, much respect to the people that say thank you to!! Like i tell people you dont have to support the goverment to support your troops also support your first responders( local Police, fire department, paramedics, highway patrol, and sheriffs). 


when in doubt flake it lol!!


----------



## elspock84

elphoenixquetzal said:


> Thanks homie, really appreciate it! I got me a couple tv dinner tables to mess with lol hopefully start on them soon going to look thru your pages cause cant really remeber how to start lol


any questions just let me know homie!


----------



## elspock84

seat pan i started monday. flaked it out lastnight and will be laying patterns this weekend. 

had to patch 4 holes and fix one of the mounting holes.


----------



## elspock84

did a black base but forgot to take pics of it. royal blue flake 



































4 coats of clear.


----------



## el peyotero

elspock84 said:


> did a black base but forgot to take pics of it. royal blue flake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 coats of clear.


:worshipAAAAAAAAAAAAMN. i want one:yes:


----------



## elspock84

el peyotero said:


> :worshipAAAAAAAAAAAAMN. i want one:yes:


Let me know when u ready


----------



## El Gato Negro

Have you done black flakes over a black base :dunno:
you get down bro good job and nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

El Gato ***** said:


> Have you done black flakes over a black base :dunno:
> you get down bro good job and nice work :thumbsup:


Yup I did but I also added black holoexf. If it wasn't for the holoexf u couldn't notice the flake. I think the black flake would look better over like a silver base where it would stand out more.


----------



## DETONATER

:boink:


----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


> :boink:


i take it you want more pics


----------



## DETONATER

elspock84 said:


> i take it you want more pics



:barf:


----------



## elspock84

got the seat done.


----------



## elspock84




----------



## elphoenixquetzal

BUMP!!


----------



## BlueBerry

what's with the paddles?? either beating kids or floating small ass canoes !!!!


----------



## DETONATER

BlueBerry said:


> what's with the paddles?? either beating kids or floating small ass canoes !!!!


You beat your members when they get out of line.. :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

BlueBerry said:


> what's with the paddles?? either beating kids or floating small ass canoes !!!!


no im making money  thats all that matters. :h5: what da customers do wit them after they get them thats their shit.


----------



## caprice75classic

elspock whats a good inexpensive spray gun to use?


----------



## cutebratt04

Dang Spock I didn't realize you were getting that good at painting lol :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

cutebratt04 said:


> Dang Spock I didn't realize you were getting that good at painting lol :biggrin:


Well thank you  :fool2:


----------



## elspock84

caprice75classic said:


> elspock whats a good inexpensive spray gun to use?


What u gonna be spraying wit it?


----------



## TONY MONTANA

SUP FOOL THANKS FOR THE B-DAY WISHES


----------



## elspock84

TONY MONTANA said:


> SUP FOOL THANKS FOR THE B-DAY WISHES


no problem


----------



## louies90

:scrutinize:


----------



## DETONATER

Where you at foo, doing the back stroke in snow... LOL


----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


> Where you at foo, doing the back stroke in snow... LOL


Busy busy helping da homie wit his ride but nutting working. Bunch of stupid shit.


----------



## TONY MONTANA

elspock84 said:


> Busy busy helping da homie wit his ride but nutting working. Bunch of stupid shit.


maybe its the help thats stupid lol


----------



## TONY MONTANA

annnyyywho looks like ill be in chitown in june ima foo we'll have to catch up and have a few cold ones


----------



## 801Rider

Bump, post more project pics foolio


----------



## elspock84

801Rider said:


> Bump, post more project pics foolio


thanks for da bump. ill post pics in a bit. but where are ur pics also cabron.


----------



## elspock84

TONY MONTANA said:


> maybe its the help thats stupid lol


i see what u did there :squint:



TONY MONTANA said:


> annnyyywho looks like ill be in chitown in june ima foo we'll have to catch up and have a few cold ones


yeah fo show homie. ill have a booster seat ready for you at da bar


----------



## TONY MONTANA

elspock84 said:


> i see what u did there :squint:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah fo show homie. ill have a booster seat ready for you at da bar


:roflmao::roflmao: you caught tht huh..maybe you aint stupid after all :x:


----------



## 801Rider

elspock84 said:


> thanks for da bump. ill post pics in a bit. but where are ur pics also cabron.


Sports bikes in random ugly colors done with a low budget are gay. I'll have pics soon of two Harleys


----------



## elspock84

801Rider said:


> Sports bikes in random ugly colors done with a low budget are gay. I'll have pics soon of two Harleys


Pero it pays some bills que no


----------



## elspock84

TONY MONTANA said:


> :roflmao::roflmao: you caught tht huh..maybe you aint stupid after all :x:


:squint: yeah I did mafucka :squint:


----------



## 801Rider

elspock84 said:


> Pero it pays some bills que no


You know it, but they aren't what I like doing


----------



## elspock84

been busy forgot to post up pics. schwinn lil chick black base copper rose flake. 


























4 coats of clear


----------



## elspock84

stratosphere and laser purple flake paddle


----------



## TucsonMC86

elspock84 said:


> seat pan i started monday. flaked it out lastnight and will be laying patterns this weekend.
> 
> had to patch 4 holes and fix one of the mounting holes.


HOW MUCH U CHARGE TO DO SOMETHING LIKE THIS??? PM ME THANKS...


----------



## elspock84

got a frame on ebay that had a tank on it for cheap. well after seeing that it cost da guy almost 30 to ship it i had a feeling was gonna be a bondo bucket. well it was this muthafucka weighed at least 25lbs lol. 






























































after getting media blasted. this will be flaked out tomorrow.


----------



## 801Rider

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

been busy wit snow but been working also


----------



## elspock84




----------



## el peyotero

elspock84 said:


>


damn those patterns are subtle homie. but they are fuckin amazing!


----------



## elspock84

el peyotero said:


> damn those patterns are subtle homie. but they are fuckin amazing!


Thanks brotha.


----------



## elspock84

been building this since last month. finally got it done last night and gave it to the customer tonight at the chicago world of wheels. honda white base with cadillac white pearl. another one with no flake 
















































anotha happy customer. daddy was happier than his son lmao.


----------



## abelblack65

Chingon paint skillz!!!


----------



## mrchavez

:thumbsup:


----------



## el peyotero

elspock84 said:


> been building this since last month. finally got it done last night and gave it to the customer tonight at the chicago world of wheels. honda white base with cadillac white pearl. another one with no flake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotha happy customer. daddy was happier than his son lmao.


no flake!??? HOW DARE U!!!:tears:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

Glad to see your staying busy homie keep it up!!! TTT!


----------



## elspock84

el peyotero said:


> no flake!??? HOW DARE U!!!:tears:


It has like maybe 4-5 flakes in da floor ban and like 3 in da tray but that's it  but it still looked clean as fuck


----------



## elspock84

elphoenixquetzal said:


> Glad to see your staying busy homie keep it up!!! TTT!


Thanks homie


----------



## GTColorado

TTT BAD ASS WORK BRO


----------



## elspock84

GTColorado said:


> TTT BAD ASS WORK BRO


Thanks homie


----------



## GTColorado

elspock84 said:


> Thanks homie


how much to paint a taylor tot stroller same color as that blue pedal car above with same style patterns


----------



## elspock84

elspock84 said:


> got a frame on ebay that had a tank on it for cheap. well after seeing that it cost da guy almost 30 to ship it i had a feeling was gonna be a bondo bucket. well it was this muthafucka weighed at least 25lbs lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after getting media blasted. this will be flaked out tomorrow.


so i finally finished this frame did a lime green blend for it  



















3 good coats later  










4 coats of clear now and will be recleared tomorrow night.


----------



## elspock84

been busy 3 days did this paddle wit all flake patterns. sand, marigold, sahara, and a mix of aztec and marigold. 

all black base


----------



## elspock84

did a regal dash for a club homie in milwaukee black base silver flake  











silver flake black base.


----------



## elspock84

now for the fun part :banghead: lol my homie is going wit a serape build so thats how he wanted his dash. 


looks simple but the taping took me a few hrs. making sure i had the right pattern made sure everything matched. 


















used a few different colors alsa grass green, alsa yellow candy, alsa fuschia, hok pink, planet color cobalt blue, alsa turquoise, and hok oriental.


----------



## elspock84

4 coats clear. 









































































happy customer delivered this afternoon.


----------



## el peyotero

elspock84 said:


> 4 coats clear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happy customer delivered this afternoon.


turned out incredible homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!:worship:


----------



## elspock84

el peyotero said:


> turned out incredible homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!:worship:


THANKS BROTHA


----------



## el peyotero

heres the lil tiger u painted for me homie! still need to find a mini baseball bat for it and maybe get the seat redone but its coming together. THANKS again!








[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## elspock84

el peyotero said:


> heres the lil tiger u painted for me homie! still need to find a mini baseball bat for it and maybe get the seat redone but its coming together. THANKS again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


I got a bat


----------



## el peyotero

elspock84 said:


> I got a bat


http://www.sluggergifts.com/p-50-mlb-team-logo-mini-bats.aspx?vID=157

i dont know if i can resist the brew crew bat


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

:wave:


----------



## elspock84

elphoenixquetzal said:


> :wave:


sup brotha!


----------



## backyard64

that dash came out bad ass :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

backyard64 said:


> that dash came out bad ass :thumbsup:


Thanks Andy


----------



## Tin-Tin

backyard64 said:


> that dash came out bad ass :thumbsup:


X2:cheesy: great work bro!


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

Serape dash looks TETAS! (o)(o) :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

BrownAzt3ka said:


> Serape dash looks TETAS! (o)(o) :thumbsup:


thanks homie


----------



## elspock84

Tin-Tin said:


> X2:cheesy: great work bro!


thanks homies


----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84

schwinn badge. did a rootbeer blend over black. patterns are in black, candy copper


----------



## Richiecool69elka

Whats The Ticket on Painting A Schwinn Badge?


----------



## Richiecool69elka

elspock84 said:


> 4 coats clear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happy customer delivered this afternoon.


Came Out Nice...:nicoderm:


----------



## elspock84

Richiecool69elka said:


> Came Out Nice...:nicoderm:


thanks homie.


----------



## abelblack65

Dash was well xcuted. BADASS!!!


----------



## elspock84

abelblack65 said:


> Dash was well xcuted. BADASS!!!


thanks brotha


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

elspock84 said:


> sup brotha!


 Not much how about you homie? Seems you still staying busy that great homie!!


----------



## 8t4mc

wow is that the finish one on the dash??


----------



## elspock84

elphoenixquetzal said:


> Not much how about you homie? Seems you still staying busy that great homie!!


yeah really busy actually got a lot of shit lined up thank god


----------



## elspock84

8t4mc said:


> wow is that the finish one on the dash??


yes thats da finish on da dash.


----------



## elspock84

based and cleared a new paddle. will be getting flake patterns


----------



## elspock84

doing a skateboard deck just for fun or maybe even for sale later  . did a silver base and then a GOOD amount of micro and jumbo flake mix  .


----------



## CustomMachines

damn nice work man! 

that board reminds me of one my homie did a while back. only micro flaked it tho. 
http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c62/cm81/257415_160367870697039_5877831_o_zpsa868a66f.jpg


----------



## elspock84

CustomMachines said:


> damn nice work man!
> 
> that board reminds me of one my homie did a while back. only micro flaked it tho.
> http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c62/cm81/257415_160367870697039_5877831_o_zpsa868a66f.jpg


 this old school jumbo flake pops like a motherfucker thats y i tried something bigger.


----------



## elspock84




----------



## DETONATER

More bling to the ounce, More bling to the ounce!


----------



## elspock84

another skateboard  charcoal base wit a blend of charcoal and gunmetal flake.


----------



## 801Rider

Sick bro


----------



## elspock84

skateboard done


----------



## elspock84




----------



## CustomMachines

elspock84 said:


>


damn, discotime!


----------



## chef

Lol dam Spock that deck came out fucken clean , love that green


----------



## elspock84

chef said:


> Lol dam Spock that deck came out fucken clean , love that green


thanks brotha.


----------



## el peyotero

DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN! that deck is fuckin sick homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## el peyotero

i want the skateboard, txt me with a price including shipping. whats the front/top of that one look like is it flaked out silver too?


----------



## elspock84

board #2


----------



## elspock84

4 coats of clear


----------



## abelblack65

Wow! Nice boards.


----------



## EVIL91

Looking good bro bad ass ttt


----------



## elspock84

abelblack65 said:


> Wow! Nice boards.





EVIL91 said:


> Looking good bro bad ass ttt


thanks guys


----------



## elspock84

another skate deck.


----------



## elspock84

some quick patterns


----------



## ljlow82

elspock84 said:


> some quick patterns


nice homie :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

ljlow82 said:


> nice homie :thumbsup:


Thanks homie. Did it yesterday and didn't even get to wetsand it. Sold today to a car club brother in Milwaukee.


----------



## 8t4mc

when are you going to start doing cars?


----------



## elspock84

8t4mc said:


> when are you going to start doing cars?


just did anotha roof last week no pics til its done


----------



## green reaper

8t4mc said:


> when are you going to start doing cars?


He Definitely has the techn to get some nice work out.. keep doing your thing


----------



## elspock84

green reaper said:


> He Definitely has the techn to get some nice work out.. keep doing your thing


thanks bruh


----------



## elspock84

paddle for one of da homies all flake patterns. used silver flake, gunmetal and charcoal flake.


----------



## el peyotero

elspock84 said:


> some quick patterns


bad ass color combo! love it


----------



## elspock84

el peyotero said:


> bad ass color combo! love it


sold wit out even tryin to sell it carnal


----------



## DETONATER

TTMFT!!!


----------



## TONY MONTANA

sup fool :wave:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

elspock84 said:


> yeah really busy actually got a lot of shit lined up thank god


 Damn homie you been busy thats whats up Everything looks awesome homie!!!!!
TTMFT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


> TTMFT!!!


wass happening brotha


TONY MONTANA said:


> sup fool :wave:


wasssup my vertically challenged brotha!!



elphoenixquetzal said:


> Damn homie you been busy thats whats up Everything looks awesome homie!!!!!
> TTMFT!!!!!!!!!!


thanks brotha!!!


----------



## elspock84

another skateboard deck. having fun with these fuckers. 

seaspray blend done by da homie mark


----------



## elspock84

sprayed a harley helmet. the helmet has raised flames on it thats why i did flames.


----------



## elspock84




----------



## Justin-Az

sick helmet and boards.


----------



## Justin-Az

elspock84 said:


> some quick patterns


 :thumbsup:


----------



## el peyotero

elspock84 said:


>


something different. nice work homie!


----------



## elspock84

Justin-Az said:


> sick helmet and boards.





Justin-Az said:


> :thumbsup:





el peyotero said:


> something different. nice work homie!


thanks homies


----------



## mrchavez

looking good spock


----------



## elspock84

mrchavez said:


> looking good spock


Thanks brotha


----------



## elspock84

sprayed these 2 boards friday and saturday. first was the sea spray flake board. tried some fish scales for the first time. need more practice but ill get a hang of it.


----------



## elspock84

i know i know fingerprinting again. but god damn it i love fingerprints lmao. cleared this bitch out side since it was nice and sunny


----------



## elspock84

played with some photoshop .


----------



## green reaper

very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## ljlow82

looking good homie 
:thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

That ish looks bad ass son!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Cadillac Dreamin

Can u do a play bye play instruction of materials used in each pic of how much and what they are. U probably did one but if u can please do again. .


----------



## elspock84

Cadillac Dreamin said:


> Can u do a play bye play instruction of materials used in each pic of how much and what they are. U probably did one but if u can please do again. .


Ummmmm well honestly bro I'm horrible at taking notes on what I use. I just grab candy that I have premixed in pints. Dump it in my gun and if its to light I'll add a drop of straight concentrate. That's all I can really say on how I do it. Even for pics I don't take as many cause I get to busy sprayin I forget.


----------



## elspock84

ljlow82 said:


> looking good homie
> :thumbsup:





green reaper said:


> very nice :thumbsup:





DETONATER said:


> That ish looks bad ass son!! :thumbsup:


thanks homies


----------



## Bigbrian1

Man Spock you always got the best profile pics!


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER

LOOKS SWEET, HOW MUCH THE DECKS GOIN FOR?


----------



## elspock84

Bigbrian1 said:


> Man Spock you always got the best profile pics!


I KNOW HUH! i love chichonas


----------



## elspock84

BuThatsaCHRYSLER said:


> LOOKS SWEET, HOW MUCH THE DECKS GOIN FOR?


the only one for sale at the moment is the pink one. shoot me a price in a pm  i have 2 more coming up tonight. so stay tuned


----------



## EVIL91

Ttt


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER

excited to see em.


----------



## elspock84

rootbeer flake blend over brown base


----------



## elspock84

orange flake blend over gm orange base


----------



## elspock84

just took one pic of the pattern process too busy having fun sprayin


----------



## LUXMONSTA801

Them are dope! Good work homie!


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER

thats alot like my roof! how much for that one?


----------



## elspock84

LUXMONSTA801 said:


> Them are dope! Good work homie!


thanks homie  



BuThatsaCHRYSLER said:


> thats alot like my roof! how much for that one?


pm sent


----------



## CHAIN REACTION

nice work


----------



## elspock84

CHAIN REACTION said:


> nice work


thanks homie


----------



## elspock84

took pics of patterns on this one  used brandywine, orange, rootbeer, and alsa yellow candy


----------



## elspock84




----------



## 801Rider

Lookin good bro


----------



## elspock84

801Rider said:


> Lookin good bro


Gracias carnal


----------



## EVIL91

Looking good


----------



## elspock84

getting some shit ready for this week  3 boards 3 paddles


----------



## elspock84

got da paddles sprayed late last night.


----------



## elspock84

for my homies private collection .


----------



## elspock84

dying to do some more serape patterns. also going to my homies private collection of paddles


----------



## elspock84

wit some clear


----------



## el peyotero

:worship:


----------



## el peyotero

elspock84 said:


> sprayed these 2 boards friday and saturday. first was the sea spray flake board. tried some fish scales for the first time. need more practice but ill get a hang of it.



holy fuckin shit ru kidding me!??? one of my all time favs! love the color combo and the fish scale pattern is sick as fuck


----------



## el peyotero

dude the serape patterns have been turniong out bad ass bro! u gotta do a skateboard like that


----------



## elspock84

el peyotero said:


> holy fuckin shit ru kidding me!??? one of my all time favs! love the color combo and the fish scale pattern is sick as fuck





el peyotero said:


> :worship:





el peyotero said:


> dude the serape patterns have been turniong out bad ass bro! u gotta do a skateboard like that


thanks brotha  got 3 skateboards to do  next and i see more serapes in da future.


----------



## elspock84




----------



## abelblack65

TTT

Chingon execution my brotha!


----------



## elspock84

abelblack65 said:


> TTT
> 
> Chingon execution my brotha!


gracias


----------



## elspock84

finished 2 of the 3 boards last night


----------



## elspock84




----------



## Raise Up

:thumbsup:


----------



## el peyotero

your patterns have been on point homie keep up the good work. i like the overlay action u got going with the lace and the taped line pattern (whatever thats called)?


----------



## green reaper

looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## louies90

bump from page 2..


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

el peyotero said:


> your patterns have been on point homie keep up the good work. i like the overlay action u got going with the lace and the taped line pattern (whatever thats called)?


X2. The overlay design and thought put into it really shows.


----------



## mrchavez

:thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

el peyotero said:


> your patterns have been on point homie keep up the good work. i like the overlay action u got going with the lace and the taped line pattern (whatever thats called)?





louies90 said:


> bump from page 2..





cashmoneyspeed said:


> X2. The overlay design and thought put into it really shows.





green reaper said:


> looking good :thumbsup:





mrchavez said:


> :thumbsup:


thanks fellas!


----------



## 801Rider

Staying busy :h5:


----------



## Ahhwataday

elspock84 said:


>



:nicoderm:


----------



## elspock84

801Rider said:


> Staying busy :h5:


Hell yeah thank god


----------



## 801Rider

That's good bro


----------



## louies90

este spock no vale deek... 






thank you gbye


----------



## DETONATER

Bwahahahahahaaa!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

:worship::worship::worship::worship:


----------



## elspock84

louies90 said:


> este spock no vale deek...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you gbye





DETONATER said:


> Bwahahahahahaaa!


FUCK U BOF!!



elphoenixquetzal said:


> :worship::worship::worship::worship:


THANKS BROTHA!


----------



## elspock84

seat trim off a 60s chrysler.


----------



## elspock84

another guitar. customer asked for green and fingerprinting AGAIN.


----------



## elspock84

skateboard decks.


----------



## elspock84

flaked these out sunday and patterned both out wednesday and thursday.


----------



## elspock84

did this for my lady for our 5yr anniversary


----------



## Bigbrian1

Damn bro thought you were on vacation, then all of a sudden you bust out all this amazing work!


----------



## elspock84

Bigbrian1 said:


> Damn bro thought you were on vacation, then all of a sudden you bust out all this amazing work!


Bwahahahahahah Neva on vacation homie  I was busy wit a caddy I did patterns but no pics til it's done


----------



## el peyotero

elspock84 said:


> flaked these out sunday and patterned both out wednesday and thursday.


:bowrofl:


----------



## elspock84

el peyotero said:


> :bowrofl:


umm thanks lmao .


----------



## louies90

ELSPOCK84 gives mouff hugs with extra spit.. 







jus saying..


----------



## elspock84

louies90 said:


> ELSPOCK84 gives mouff hugs with extra spit..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jus saying..


what can i say im a loveable guy


----------



## B DOG

what do u use for the fish scale patterns?


----------



## el peyotero

your shit is looking better every time homie keep up the good work and don't forget about us when u blow up and hit danny d status


----------



## elspock84

el peyotero said:


> your shit is looking better every time homie keep up the good work and don't forget about us when u blow up and hit danny d status


thanks carnal. but to get to danny d status i got decades to go. that danny is da man i can only dream i had half his skills.


----------



## elspock84

B DOG said:


> what do u use for the fish scale patterns?


i cut out my templates from the manilla folders on any kind of thin cardboard.


----------



## louies90

B DOG said:


> what do u use for the fish scale patterns?


real fish scales.. my brother is an expert fisherman also..


----------



## louies90

el peyotero said:


> your shit is looking better every time homie keep up the good work and don't forget about us when u blow up and hit danny d status


:ugh: a lil slower or you might end up to deep.. 








:rofl: bahahaha!


----------



## elspock84

louies90 said:


> real fish scales.. my brother is an expert fisherman also..


estooopped!!!!!!!!!!! bwhahahhaahhaha


----------



## B DOG

elspock84 said:


> i cut out my templates from the manilla folders on any kind of thin cardboard.


ok. the guy i use for pinstripes had a stencil but cant find them anywhere.


----------



## elspock84

B DOG said:


> ok. the guy i use for pinstripes had a stencil but cant find them anywhere.


stencils are cool but your only gonna have 1 size. if i was use i would look in to some of them plastic folders and cut out a few different sizes. thats what ive done


----------



## el peyotero

louies90 said:


> :ugh: a lil slower or you might end up to deep..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl: bahahaha!


ha! hay carbon!:twak:


----------



## louies90

el peyotero said:


> ha! hay carbon!:twak:


BAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## elspock84

flaked and candied my homies cane


----------



## elspock84

another skate deck


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

Damn you're always putting out some bad ass work. What does your paint setup look like as far as filters, cups n guns? I ask because the most time consuming thing for me is cleaning the guns and with as many colors as you're using I'm thinking there's an easier way.


----------



## elspock84

cashmoneyspeed said:


> Damn you're always putting out some bad ass work. What does your paint setup look like as far as filters, cups n guns? I ask because the most time consuming thing for me is cleaning the guns and with as many colors as you're using I'm thinking there's an easier way.


man bro if you saw my paint station you would flip a shit lmao. its a organized mess. i always have 3-4 guns ready depending on how many colors. im gonna use. da cleaning is da easy part. shit i pour it out then i use a clean paper towel clean out the access then pour some gun wash in it and clean it up. whats a filter?? i never use filters bro.


----------



## elspock84

board im trading wit a homie out of bakersfield.  




http://i87.photobucket.com/albums/k145/elspock1/skateboards/IMG_111
1_zps3b08a669.jpg


----------



## OutLawd Paint

What stencil do you use to do the long curved fades on the bottom if the board?

Thxs awesome work


----------



## elspock84

OutLawd Paint said:


> What stencil do you use to do the long curved fades on the bottom if the board?
> 
> Thxs awesome work


I cut a curved design in a Manila folder.


----------



## louies90

OutLawd Paint said:


> What stencil do you use to do the long curved fades on the bottom if the board?
> 
> Thxs awesome work


he dont use stencils.. he's such an artist that he free hands that shit.. :/


----------



## louies90

elspock84 said:


> I cut a curved design in a Manila folder.


bullshit.. i've seen you pop your man boob out and spray the fanning.. :cheesy:


----------



## dusty87ls

Bad ass work as usual Spock.


----------



## elspock84

dusty87ls said:


> Bad ass work as usual Spock.


thanks homie.


----------



## elspock84

louies90 said:


> he dont use stencils.. he's such an artist that he free hands that shit.. :/





louies90 said:


> bullshit.. i've seen you pop your man boob out and spray the fanning.. :cheesy:


you sir are a sack of shit! im telling momma!!!


----------



## el peyotero

louies90 said:


> bullshit.. i've seen you pop your man boob out and spray the fanning.. :cheesy:


:roflmao:


----------



## 801Rider

louies90 said:


> bullshit.. i've seen you pop your man boob out and spray the fanning.. :cheesy:


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84

el peyotero said:


> :roflmao:





801Rider said:


> :roflmao: :roflmao:


keep egging that fucker on


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

elspock84 said:


> just took one pic of the pattern process too busy having fun sprayin


 Hey spock how do you achieve that fish scale pattern? I'd like to try that some time.


----------



## elspock84

finally im able to post pics of this lil project ive been working on since april. we did the top then decided the sides need to done also. had da owner and bitch ass louie help wit the taping


----------



## elspock84

another club brother came to help out a lil . 




he helped us measure 3in gaps


----------



## elspock84

a month after doing the top patterns we got to work on da sides  





had my nephew helping out a lil bit


----------



## elspock84




----------



## thesnowgod

Holy crap man. That must've been a LOT of wetsanding and re-clearing to get all the flake smooth again. Love how it turned out!!! I still don't know how ya don't get "lost" while taping. I'd get halfway through and starting going, "What the hell was I doing with this???"


----------



## el peyotero

elspock84 said:


>


glad to see u workin on some rides homie!


----------



## elspock84

el peyotero said:


> glad to see u workin on some rides homie!


thanks


----------



## elspock84

my nieces 3 day build  . fucking louie waited til the last minute to tear it down to make it to our club picnic :banghead:


----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84

her and mija at the picnic  they grow out of it quick.


----------



## green reaper

:thumbsup:


----------



## Raise Up

elspock84 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## el peyotero

elspock84 said:


> her and mija at the picnic  they grow out of it quick.


 daaaaamn homie your lil girl is growing up fast! its crazy how fast they grow up.


----------



## elspock84

el peyotero said:


> daaaaamn homie your lil girl is growing up fast! its crazy how fast they grow up.


for real bro its fuking awesome but at the same time it sucks cause u want them to stay small.


----------



## abelblack65

TTT


----------



## DETONATER

elspock84 said:


> her and mija at the picnic  they grow out of it quick.
> 
> 
> 
> :h5:


----------



## elspock84

some pieces i candied for a homie from ill state big bodies car club


----------



## elspock84

fiberglass converitble top covers 



toyota blue base 





light


----------



## elspock84

4 heavy coats of clear


----------



## elspock84

bought this curtain at a garage sale last yr for 3 bucks and ive been dying to use it  and this was the perfect size.




some candy oriental 



lil shadowing wit oriental and purple mix.


----------



## elspock84

better pics tonight after i wetsand and buff.


----------



## HardtoPlease65

nice!!


----------



## elspock84

HardtoPlease65 said:


> nice!!


thanks brotha


----------



## leon1959

nice work!


----------



## elspock84

leon1959 said:


> nice work!


Thanks homie


----------



## BigVics58

elspock84 said:


> seat trim off a 60s chrysler.


Nice


----------



## elspock84

BigVics58 said:


> Nice


Thanks homie


----------



## DETONATER

elspock84 said:


> better pics tonight after i wetsand and buff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sexy!! :naughty:


----------



## raiderhater719

Great work.....


----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


> elspock84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> better pics tonight after i wetsand and buff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sexy!! :naughty:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks brotha
> 
> 
> raiderhater719 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great work.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks homie .
> 
> t
Click to expand...


----------



## elspock84

dash i started yesterday.


----------



## louies90

i like the purple..


----------



## elspock84

dash top and glove box door will be patterned


----------



## elspock84

louies90 said:


> i like the purple..


nobody ask yo bitch ass!!


----------



## el peyotero

elspock84 said:


> better pics tonight after i wetsand and buff.


theez turned out dope. and it was nice of Louie to let you raid his closet


----------



## elspock84

el peyotero said:


> theez turned out dope. and it was nice of Louie to let you raid his closet


thanks bro it was his chones drawer i raided


----------



## EVIL91

Dam looking god bro keep it up


----------



## elspock84

EVIL91 said:


> Dam looking god bro keep it up


Thanks homie


----------



## dusty87ls

Hands down madd respect for u Spock.


----------



## elspock84

dusty87ls said:


> Hands down madd respect for u Spock.


Thanks brotha. Still got a long way to go but ill get there one day


----------



## elspock84

dash is done


----------



## elspock84

Lil gumball machine i bought at a garage sale


----------



## ljlow82

elspock84 said:


> Lil gumball machine i bought at a garage sale


nice homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Raise Up

elspock84 said:


> Lil gumball machine i bought at a garage sale


Throw some copper leafing on it and call it The Candy Jar


----------



## elspock84

Raise Up said:


> Throw some copper leafing on it and call it The Candy Jar


true. i filled that fucker up wit skittles  got about 3 bucks in it already wit the newphews buying


----------



## 801Rider

LMMFAO


----------



## DUB562

elspock84 said:


> dash is done


:worship::worship: nice work man:worship::worship:


----------



## elspock84

801Rider said:


> LMMFAO


gotta get my hustle on carnal que no


----------



## elspock84

DUB562 said:


> :worship::worship: nice work man:worship::worship:


thanks homie.


----------



## thesnowgod

NICE! Now lets see some assembled-with-da-skittles pics.


----------



## elspock84

Ill take a pic tonight.


----------



## elspock84

open for bidness


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## dusty87ls

Polish that metal Spock. Lol looks good homie


----------



## elspock84

dusty87ls said:


> Polish that metal Spock. Lol looks good homie


I was going to but I was dying to see it assembled


----------



## Raise Up

elspock84 said:


> true. i filled that fucker up wit skittles  got about 3 bucks in it already wit the newphews buying


You're thinking small. Put some Viagra, Levitra, and Cialis in it... "Mo money, Mo' money, Mo' money."


----------



## dusty87ls

Lmao just keep it away from the kids


----------



## elspock84

Raise Up said:


> You're thinking small. Put some Viagra, Levitra, and Cialis in it... "Mo money, Mo' money, Mo' money."


Bwahahahahahaha da old fuckers at work will trying to steal my shit bro


----------



## elspock84

dusty87ls said:


> Lmao just keep it away from the kids


Hell they my man customers


----------



## Raise Up

elspock84 said:


> Bwahahahahahaha da old fuckers at work will trying to steal my shit bro


Naaw, just bring it out at the company picnic and explain to your boss the benefit of having it there. Happy old fuckers are productive old fuckers. Now you might have to split the profit with him or give him his own private stock :dunno::roflmao:


----------



## elspock84

Raise Up said:


> Naaw, just bring it out at the company picnic and explain to your boss the benefit of having it there. Happy old fuckers are productive old fuckers. Now you might have to split the profit with him or give him his own private stock :dunno::roflmao:


:roflmao:


----------



## Raise Up

elspock84 said:


> :roflmao:


----------



## DETONATER

elspock84 said:


> dash is done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


> elspock84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> dash is done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks brotha
Click to expand...


----------



## sic713




----------



## elspock84

sic713 said:


>


:fool2::fool2::fool2:

hi


----------



## louies90

elspock84 said:


> nobody ask yo bitch ass!!


 just comes to prove your down syndrome don't hold you back..


----------



## elspock84

been a busy 2 weeks. got a stroller shipped in from a customer in hawaii  needed this shit back before flying to to the torres show next weekend. it shipped out today. 






customer wanted a mix of fanning and fingerprinting then everything else in black.


----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84

camera has been broken so iphone video will do for now


----------



## elspock84

hadnt sprayed a skate deck in almost 3 weeks i was going through withdrawls. 

so wednesday night i sprayed 4 . 



sanded them down wit some 320. i did 3 and louie did 1. his first time laying any kind of tape or even designing anything.


----------



## elspock84

first one i did. candy copper, pagan cold and some tangerine.


----------



## elspock84

#2 skatedeck used some oreintal blue, green blend, and teal.


----------



## elspock84

my 3rd board didnt take too many pics since i was rushing to go inside.


----------



## elspock84

now louies board  first time for him so i popped his cherry  

this mafucka was lost!! lmao


----------



## Justin-Az

Sick work


----------



## lowdeville

Nice work!
What are you using for a carrier for that alsa candy,and how's the hold out for fading?


----------



## hi_ryder

really diggin your shit (no ****)... keep up the good work :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

Justin-Az said:


> Sick work


THANKS HOMIE 



lowdeville said:


> Nice work!
> What are you using for a carrier for that alsa candy,and how's the hold out for fading?


THANKS HOMIE. i use some binder i buy at a parts store by my house.


----------



## elspock84

hi_ryder said:


> really diggin your shit (no ****)... keep up the good work :thumbsup:


thanks home skillet!!


----------



## DETONATER

Yep! from these two rubbing two sticks together to stay warm, to banging out some bad ass flake jobs... what's next.... hurry up I wanna see...:biggrin::biggrin::thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


> Yep! from these two rubbing two sticks together to stay warm, to banging out some bad ass flake jobs... what's next.... hurry up I wanna see...:biggrin::biggrin::thumbsup:


4 more boards coming up. but more important getting my caddy ready to get to interior by end of the month.


----------



## DETONATER

elspock84 said:


> 4 more boards coming up. but more important getting my caddy ready to get to interior by end of the month.


Cool! That's all good news.. :thumbsup:


----------



## louies90

elspock84 said:


> 4 more boards coming up. but more important getting my caddy ready to get to interior by end of the month.


:ugh:















































i call bullshit.. 


















































no really.. i do.. 






























believe you cuz my cars next! :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84

got all 4 new boards done last night. still need to clear but patterns are done. louie designed one more  . next one hes fucking sprayin 

my first one.


----------



## elspock84

my 2nd one.


----------



## elspock84

louies 2nd board he tapes and designs.  he patterns and tells me what colors to spray.


----------



## 801Rider

Damn bro just banging them out :h5:


----------



## elspock84

no process pics of this one i was in da zone 








all 4 board still need to clear


----------



## TONY MONTANA

nice work asshole :wave:


----------



## DJLATIN

bad ass work elspoko


----------



## louies90

TONY MONTANA said:


> nice work asshole :wave:


:cheesy: ohhh shit.. its webster!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elspock84

TONY MONTANA said:


> nice work asshole :wave:


THANKS LIL MAN  



DJLATIN said:


> bad ass work elspoko


grassy ass


----------



## TONY MONTANA

lol


----------



## CHAIN REACTION

nice work homie


----------



## slymer123

what colors did you use on the first deck flake and candy? It looks great


----------



## elspock84

last 4 boards  all cleared up


----------



## elspock84

slymer123 said:


> what colors did you use on the first deck flake and candy? It looks great


silver flake silver base. candy colors is a good question i just mixed shit up i had extra from the last few boards i did


----------



## louies90

stfu bish..


----------



## slymer123

elspock84 said:


> silver flake silver base. candy colors is a good question i just mixed shit up i had extra from the last few boards i did


thanks the colors are great


----------



## elspock84

relay bike 2013 this will be raffled of in salinas sunday . 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/26-lowrider-bikes/370810-relay-life-2013-bike-raffle.html


----------



## louies90

BUMP


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

:thumbsup::h5:


----------



## GTColorado

elspock84 said:


> just finished my babies stroller now time for another build  . have a 1yr old nephew and he needs to rock his own stroller. got this stroller 5 yrs ago and its been sitting til this summer when i would cruise them in it. only bad thing is that i need to remove all the house paint the last owner used for their bullshit restoration. i got a few boards made by a buddy of mine just need to drill some holes. plans are to youse blaboa blue base and a couple oz of balboa flake


do you got any seats left??


----------



## louies90

GTColorado said:


> do you got any seats left??


MAYBE ONE OR TWO.


----------



## elspock84

wow been slacking on here last pic a month ago :ugh: well here we go been busy as all fuck! skatedecks have kept me really busy i also got da tapped to pattern my homies truck. her we go pics from the last month. 

used some double mint green and some of the new holographic blue flake on these boards


----------



## elspock84

on the green one tried some flames for the first time.


----------



## elspock84

last sunday i flaked these boards last week. 7 in silver base silver flake 3 in gold flake blend.


----------



## elspock84

first 2 boards i did monday. 

custom mix of candies aka left over candies just thrown together 



 

finally got the chance to do some cubert blocks


----------



## dusty87ls

Looks bad ass as usual. Makes me want to jack my lil bros boards n practice lol.


----------



## elspock84

did 5 boards wednesday ( i was too sick to go to work   ) while i played wit lupita also.


----------



## elspock84

dusty87ls said:


> Looks bad ass as usual. Makes me want to jack my lil bros boards n practice lol.


thanks brotha


----------



## elspock84

now for thursday's boards


----------



## big pimpin

:thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

:naughty:


----------



## EVIL91

elspock84 said:


> now for thursday's boards


Bad ass keep up the good work


----------



## elspock84

ok for the last 3 weeks i worked on this s10. it started off as just the hood to be patterned. well after i did the hood sic713 stopped by da house. he was on the way to milwaukee to work on a club brothers car, his words "thats it?" FUCK!! well i told da customer i was gonna go ahead and redo the whole truck to make it look way better.


----------



## elspock84




----------



## Raise Up

elspock84 said:


>


:worship:


----------



## elspock84

Raise Up said:


> :worship:


Thanks homie


----------



## elspock84

ok now friday night louie picked up sic713 from milwaukee so we could kick it and go to a show saturday. he had called me earlier and told me to save a board cause we where gonna collaborate on one . lucky for me one of the boards i had painted the candy lifted and i jus put it away. this is da board he dubbed da father and son project (he says he's my daddy :uh: ) 








playing wit my gun


----------



## elspock84

he did some shading on my side and made it look 1000 times better


----------



## elspock84

da father and son board lmao!


----------



## bibbs

:drama:cool story bro


----------



## elspock84

bibbs said:


> :drama:cool story bro


I still need to post pics of candied yams


----------



## dusty87ls

Good father/son colabo. Lol. Did u thank lil raskal for donating the materials ? Lol


----------



## elspock84

dusty87ls said:


> Good father/son colabo. Lol. Did u thank lil raskal for donating the materials ? Lol


Hell yeah brotha I got my candy yesterday


----------



## backyard64

the truck looks great bro


elspock84 said:


>


----------



## elspock84

backyard64 said:


> the truck looks great bro


.
thanks homie


----------



## thesnowgod

Damn man. I'm so jealous. Work is looking great as always. I'd be keeping that board for life.


----------



## dusty87ls

Spock I showed my lil bro pics of ur work on boards. And this was the outcome
He gives me his board to practice with lmao. Now I got to hit up lil raskal for some free flake n ill be set


----------



## elspock84

thesnowgod said:


> Damn man. I'm so jealous. Work is looking great as always. I'd be keeping that board for life.


That board is priceless to me. Even though my momma is da owner (sic gave it to her) It won't Eva leave


----------



## ljlow82

elspock84 said:


> did 5 boards wednesday ( i was too sick to go to work   ) while i played wit lupita also.


them decks are nice spock


----------



## 801Rider

Real nice bro


----------



## el peyotero

elspock84 said:


> did 5 boards wednesday ( i was too sick to go to work   ) while i played wit lupita also.


bad ass homie! cubert blocks is tight


----------



## elspock84

more skateboards for this weekends show.


----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84

louies 3rd creation


----------



## elspock84




----------



## green reaper

:thumbsup:


----------



## Ahhwataday

shit is sweet

I used to collect them but this is all I have left. I liked world industries. To me it seems like they are all tellin a story, wet willy and flameboy always fightin but there is a story to it. 

I painted fingerprints with a border for the top mount and water drops on the bottom mount. Hard to see with this cell phone pic at night but I got room for a custom painted deck.....for real im gonna try to paint one.


----------



## dusty87ls

Wtf Spock why aren't ur boards on the new Lrm ? Their loss homie. Btw that sarape one is bad ass


----------



## elspock84

dusty87ls said:


> Wtf Spock why aren't ur boards on the new Lrm ? Their loss homie. Btw that sarape one is bad ass


Thanks brotha and what's the new LRM


----------



## dusty87ls

My bad. Lowrider mag.


----------



## elspock84

Ohhh well I'm not a famous painter bro I'm just Spock


----------



## Ahhwataday

There has been a few LRM's with boards. I always look for you too


----------



## elspock84

Ahhwataday said:


> There has been a few LRM's with boards. I always look for you too


I just started doing skatedecks like 5 months ago homie. But thanks


----------



## dusty87ls

Ahhwataday said:


> There has been a few LRM's with boards. I always look for you too


U should set up shop on the next lowrider show in ur area spock. Pretty soon there's gonna be a page or two on just boards lol. U got some famous painter skills homie. Btw how much would the sarape board run $$$ ?


----------



## elspock84

dusty87ls said:


> U should set up shop on the next lowrider show in ur area spock. Pretty soon there's gonna be a page or two on just boards lol. U got some famous painter skills homie. Btw how much would the sarape board run $$$ ?


Funny you say this homie. I've done 2 shows and today's show was covered by Streetlow and Gilbert, Tlecu and john hooked it up. They want me to advertise on their magazine. Da homie john bought 4 boards and a snack table I did wit out even blinking


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

Looking good homie!! Keep it up!!


----------



## elspock84

got these boards left from the show 115 shipped obo


----------



## elspock84

few snack tables i did last week.


----------



## el peyotero

elspock84 said:


> few snack tables i did last week.


DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN those are fuckin sick homie!


----------



## elspock84

el peyotero said:


> DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN those are fuckin sick homie!


yeah them fuckers sold out quick. 2 are in milwaukee wit my car club brotha, 1 going to halfmoon bay cali, and one on da way to missouri .


----------



## el peyotero

keep up the good work homie. one of these days when I come up on some extra loot ima try to get some more shit from you. I been digging some of the new patterns


----------



## mrchavez

doing some great wrk spock:thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

el peyotero said:


> keep up the good work homie. one of these days when I come up on some extra loot ima try to get some more shit from you. I been digging some of the new patterns





mrchavez said:


> doing some great wrk spock:thumbsup:


thanks homies


----------



## elspock84

5 More tables 



customer ordered a set of 4. wanted 2 and 2 matching


----------



## elspock84

did this for my famo tank from solitos


----------



## 801Rider

Tables and decks look sick bro


----------



## elspock84

801Rider said:


> Tables and decks look sick bro


thanks brotha


----------



## NIMSTER64

damn bro you ready for a car yet? I want to paint the project i got but not sure how far to go with it.


----------



## spikekid999

Love your work
Lots of inspiration here :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

NIMSTER64 said:


> damn bro you ready for a car yet? I want to paint the project i got but not sure how far to go with it.


when the caprice is ready for patterns you let me know we well talk then.


----------



## elspock84

spikekid999 said:


> Love your work
> Lots of inspiration here :thumbsup:


thanks homie


----------



## elspock84

skate deck going to a homie wit a skateboard museum in switzerland


----------



## elspock84

promised my grandma a table if she cameback to visit  well shes back


----------



## dusty87ls

Lol had to bribe the g ma huh. Came out dope. Hope she maid some homemade tortillas for u lol


----------



## 70ways

elspock84 said:


> skate deck going to a homie wit a skateboard museum in switzerland


nice work:thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

dusty87ls said:


> Lol had to bribe the g ma huh. Came out dope. Hope she maid some homemade tortillas for u lol


lil bit but dont say nuttin


----------



## elspock84

70ways said:


> nice work:thumbsup:


+

thanks homie


----------



## elspock84

new pics

this board is for my personal collection. my brother bought it for me. i had a homie in miami stripe it for me. still havent cleared yet.


----------



## elspock84

gold blend 


laser green over black 


laser yellow over black 


pink blend over black


----------



## elspock84

yellow laser 




green laser 



pink blend


----------



## elspock84

gold blend


----------



## elspock84

last 3 this weekend . some serape in different colors 

copper kandy, rootbeer, pagan gold and some black . 





all black shading serape 






this was me playing wit different ideas and different colors.


----------



## green reaper

elspock84 said:


> new pics
> 
> this board is for my personal collection. my brother bought it for me. i had a homie in miami stripe it for me. still havent cleared yet.



:thumbsup:


----------



## AuggieStyle

very nice 
great work !!!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

what up homie looking good homie!!


----------



## elspock84

been having fun wit these boards


----------



## elspock84

customers have been asking a lot for serape/mexican blanket paint jobs lately




no pics of this one cleared. its getting pinstriped.


----------



## elspock84




----------



## backyard64

Boards look great Spock


----------



## elspock84

backyard64 said:


> Boards look great Spock


thanks homie


----------



## elspock84

8 new boards from last week.


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

BUMP!!


----------



## R0L0

:thumbsup: what's for sale


----------



## elphoenixquetzal




----------



## NIMSTER64

I sold the caprice LOL. but am picking up a white 4 door 83 linc. this summer. maybe we can work on that one instead.


----------



## elspock84

damn been a while since i posted. my latest projects. finally got some tanks to play wit off a chopper a homie is building . went all flaked out. black base then a some flake  .


----------



## elspock84

progress pics


----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84




----------



## elphoenixquetzal

:thumbsup:


----------



## lilmikew86

Them chopper tins are bad ass that copper candy is dope


----------



## bibbs




----------



## MYERS60

Dayum!!!! Sickness!


----------



## swangin68

Spock does the yellow tape allow you to mask over candied areas with pulling up the color with the tape? Do you sand the clear with a lil coarser grit to get the candy to bite so you can mask it while doing fades?


----------



## swangin68

"Without pulling up color"


----------



## elspock84

MYERS60 said:


> Dayum!!!! Sickness!


thanks homie :thumbsup:



swangin68 said:


> Spock does the yellow tape allow you to mask over candied areas with pulling up the color with the tape? Do you sand the clear with a lil coarser grit to get the candy to bite so you can mask it while doing fades?


the yellow tape is just what i get at work. its also 3m but cheaper. the candy lifts wit this or wit other tapes if you dont prep the base. just need to make sure you sand the base wit 320 and allow your candy to dry long enough. what i do is i grab the tape and put the adhesive part on my shirt to take a little of the bite off the tape. that way it wont try to lift the candy. old trick i learned from a homie i know.


----------



## el peyotero

TTT!


----------



## lilmikew86

The homie Spock gettin down!


----------



## swangin68

Cool. If you do it over clear. What do you sand the clear with if you flake it, clear it, then sand to lay patterns? 320 400 600?


----------



## elspock84

swangin68 said:


> Cool. If you do it over clear. What do you sand the clear with if you flake it, clear it, then sand to lay patterns? 320 400 600?


Ok quick step by step 

1- base and flake 
2- 3-4 coats of clear 
3- next day sand with 320 smooth 
4- lay tape and patterns. 
5- clear 3-4 coats 

Then you can wetsand 800 and do a flow coat or 3 coats of clear. That's what I do. Not saying it's da right way but it's da way that works for me


----------



## thesnowgod

See, that's what makes Spock da man. The guy not only does KILLER work, he doesn't mind helping others. He's given me some advice over the last year or so and its really helped me step up my work.

Spock, you're awesome man. Everything you do is much appreciated.


----------



## thesnowgod

Been meaning to ask, what kinda candy do you use? I just used some PPG stuff from their Vibrance line and liked it but you have to buy it by the quart and its not cheap!


----------



## swangin68

So 320 before patterns. Makes sense to be more coarse grit. Thanks for the info


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## elspock84

got hit up by a homegirl to paint a wooden cross for her. so i did a few.


----------



## elspock84

thesnowgod said:


> See, that's what makes Spock da man. The guy not only does KILLER work, he doesn't mind helping others. He's given me some advice over the last year or so and its really helped me step up my work.
> 
> Spock, you're awesome man. Everything you do is much appreciated.





thesnowgod said:


> Been meaning to ask, what kinda candy do you use? I just used some PPG stuff from their Vibrance line and liked it but you have to buy it by the quart and its not cheap!


thanks homie  i only really use concentrate candy nothing premixed. the brands i use are house of kolor, kustom shop, sem, alsa, and planet color (sherwinn williams) 




swangin68 said:


> So 320 before patterns. Makes sense to be more coarse grit. Thanks for the info


no problem.


----------



## green reaper

:thumbsup: nice


----------



## lowdeville

elspock84 said:


> Ok quick step by step
> 
> 1- base and flake
> 2- 3-4 coats of clear
> 3- next day sand with 320 smooth
> 4- lay tape and patterns.
> 5- clear 3-4 coats
> 
> Then you can wetsand 800 and do a flow coat or 3 coats of clear. That's what I do. Not saying it's da right way but it's da way that works for me


Always go with w/e works for ya,but 320 sounds aweful coarse to me,i'd be at least 600 wet,but hey if it works don't change.:thumbsup:


----------



## lowdeville

elspock84 said:


>


Tins look awesome:nicoderm:


----------



## elspock84

lowdeville said:


> Always go with w/e works for ya,but 320 sounds aweful coarse to me,i'd be at least 600 wet,but hey if it works don't change.:thumbsup:


600 no bueno. see when i clear over flake i always lay 3-4 good coats of clear. so when i sand wit 320 im taking down about 2 coats. anything less when you back mask da candy always lifts off.


----------



## elspock84

lowdeville said:


> Tins look awesome:nicoderm:


thanks homie


----------



## mrchavez

elspock84 said:


> 600 no bueno. see when i clear over flake i always lay 3-4 good coats of clear. so when i sand wit 320 im taking down about 2 coats. anything less when you back mask da candy always lifts off.


:nicoderm:


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse

So this is wat u do to do full coverage flake patterns?? Have u ever done an emblem in full flak?


----------



## NIMSTER64

ttt. for a bad ass painter.


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse

How long do you gotta wait to put on another color full coverage flake over full coverage flake


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse

How long between different color flakes before you can tape n shoot another color flake


----------



## 8t4mc

That first wooden cross is awesome!! Is it for sale?
Pm me if so


----------



## elspock84

:nicoderm:


----------



## Mr Cucho

What's Tha prise to do candy blue paint job on a 2004 hubosa motorcycle ? Let me know pm homie thx


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse

???


----------



## elspock84

74chevy glasshouse said:


> How long between different color flakes before you can tape n shoot another color flake


i wait 15 min otherwise your gonna have patches where your flake lifts up.


----------



## elspock84

8t4mc said:


> That first wooden cross is awesome!! Is it for sale?
> Pm me if so


no that was a commissioned piece bro.


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse

Cool thanks


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse

How much intercoat and flake u think for full coverage on the roof of a glasshouse??


----------



## elspock84

74chevy glasshouse said:


> How much intercoat and flake u think for full coverage on the roof of a glasshouse??


:dunno: no idea bro never done one. but if you going over a silver base half a lb should be enough i think. if it was mine then it would be black base and 2lbs. but i aint right in da head.


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse

It's a charcoal base but I want full coverage would that make a difference


----------



## 801Rider

elspock84 said:


> :dunno: no idea bro never done one. but if you going over a silver base half a lb should be enough i think. if it was mine then it would be black base and 2lbs. but i aint right in da head.


2 lbs :shocked:


----------



## Mr.House

Ttt


----------



## elspock84

some air bag tanks i did for a homie. gave me da ok to do whatever i wanted..


----------



## elspock84

tank 1


----------



## elspock84

tank 2


----------



## elspock84

tank 3


----------



## elspock84

skim board for my pinstriper.


----------



## backyard64

looks badass spock


----------



## elspock84

harley springer for a homie in phoenix :h5:


----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84

[URL=http://s87.photobucket.com/user/elspock1/media/THUG%20ARMS%20HARLEY%20SPRINGER/IMG_0685_zps7e0064d6.jpg.html][/URL]


----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84




----------



## 95rangeron14z

elspock84 said:


>



AWESOME!


----------



## elspock84

95rangeron14z said:


> AWESOME!


thanks brotha! :thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean

*wow....very nice......*


----------



## 801Rider

Real nice bro


----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## LIL_GRIM

eh how much to spray up a 20" bmx frame in just kandy flake rootbeer, no patterns?


----------



## elspock84




----------



## el peyotero

killin it as always homie!


----------



## elspock84

el peyotero said:


> killin it as always homie!


Thanks brotha


----------



## ljlow82

Nice work homie


----------



## lesstime

Happy bifday bro


----------



## elspock84

lesstime said:


> Happy bifday bro


thanks brotha!!


----------



## elspock84

whoa havent posted in 2months :happysad:


----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84

jumbo crosses


----------



## elspock84

15in crosses


----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84

chopper


----------



## elspock84

5 day paint job from start to finish.


----------



## elspock84

1948 fleetline dash


----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84




----------



## Triggerman Paintworks

Looking real good Bro:h5:


----------



## az71monte

elspock84 said:


>






That came out nice bro.


----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84




----------



## JRO

Beautiful stuff man. Love it. :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

JRO said:


> Beautiful stuff man. Love it. :thumbsup:


X2!! TTMFT


----------



## One hot summer 63

Looks clean!


----------



## CharkBait

Looks nice dude. A lot of hours on them boards. right on


----------



## Jeff Rohrer

:thumbsup:


----------



## angelm75

fuck you spock. die asshole


----------



## dusty87ls

angelm75 said:


> fuck you spock. die asshole


Damn don't hold back. Tell em how u really feel


----------



## elspock84

angelm75 said:


> fuck you spock. die asshole


Love you too mija :h5:


----------



## angelm75

ahaha damn homie the pieces are getting better and better keep it up. i need one in white and blue to match the car.


----------



## elspock84

angelm75 said:


> ahaha damn homie the pieces are getting better and better keep it up. i need one in white and blue to match the car.


NO FAAAHQ :finger:


----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84

1942 chevy i just finished up 



showing daddy how its done right


----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84




----------



## stympy

You got a very good style Mr spock!! Wish i had a painter like you where i live (eastern europe)

Keep up the good work! :thumbsup:


----------



## Triggerman Paintworks

Looks Sick Bro&#55357;&#56841;


elspock84 said:


>


----------



## orlando

elspock84 said:


>


nice flake top.


----------



## elspock84




----------



## elphoenixquetzal

Need more ttt


----------

